# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Методичні поради >  Конспекти музичних занять

## Даффна

Дерев,яні  історії

                Дети заходять музику народного оркестру
Вед   Малята, сьогодні ми з вами підемо на пошук звуків.
              Звук живет в любом предмете
              Сколько их-посмотри
               Звук-шутник, играя с  нами,
              Любит прятаться внутри.

Вед     Звук завжди грає з нами. Він може бути всюду. Він живе во  всіх предметах и сьогодні ми почуємо незвичайні історії, які нам розкажуть інструменти із дерева.

                       (виходить цвіркун з колокольчиком)
Відчиняємо дзинь-дзинь,
Ми крамничку-магазин.
Ця крамничка не проста,
А музична, чарівна
Я-цвіркун, її директор
Це-музичні інструменти.
Їх багато на вітрині
Ось найбільший-піанино.
Ось гітара, флейта, бубон,
Знають добре їх усюди.
Ну а це-ксилофон
Грає так він –дон-дон-дон

Вед  У крамниці продаці продавці,
         Пречудові фахівці
         Добре сонечко-жучок
         І веселий павучок
         І метелик невеличкий

Продавці       Маєм здібності музичні
Цвіркун      До нашої ї крамнички завітайте
                     Музичні інструменти вибирайте.
                                (з,являються мухи-веселухи)

Цвіркун      Ось і перші к нам клієнти
                    Вибирайте інструменти
                    Добрий день вам, пані мухи
                    Незрівняні веселухи
                    Що бажаєте придбати?
                    Що з товару показати?
                    Інструменти в нас хороші-
                    І малі, й великі, прошу.

Муха 1   Покажіть мені найбільший
                І найкращий поміж інших
Цвіркун      Пропоную піаніно.
                     Інструмент цей старовинний.
                     Має клавішей багато
                     Можемо для вас зіграти
Запись исполнения на фортепіано Чайковский « Детский альбом»)
Муха2    Грає ваше піаніно справді гарно
                Серце мліє
               Але ж як його забрати?
               Силу добру треба мати
               Підберіть щось невеличке,
               Неважке та симпатичне.

Метелик       Мабуть флейта підійде..
Муха2       Покажіть де флейта? Де?

Вед            Хай метелик нам заграє
                   Флейту він чудово знає
Метелик     Інструмент цей дерев,яний духовий
                     Флейта теж прийшла до нас із давнини
                     Є в ній отвори маленьки-треба дути, 
                     щоб тоненькі й ніжні звуки з них добути 
                         (запис ігри на флейті)
Муха 3   Інструмент цей  надто вже писклявий
               Ще й до речі він у вас дірявий.
               Пошукайте інший, цікавіший – 
               Без дірок хай буде, та міцніший

Вед     Нуж бо сонечко,жучок
            Пошукай без дірочок,
            Деревя.ний та міцний
І           Інструмент для гри зручний.

Жук     Цей інструмент на сонечку лежить
             И чисто мов кришталь завжди звучить
             Ксилофоном його називають
             І паличкою на пластинках грають.

Муха 4     Дай-но паличку мені тепер жучок
                  Хай но спробую зіграти хоч разок
                   (інсценіровка «Дівчинка Катя)
Муха 4     Ой, як просто і як легко все виходить
                  Ні, мені цей інструмент не підходить.

Вед     Пані мухо, що ж бо сталось - поясніть
            Інструмент для вас чудовий-заберіть.

Муха 5     Ет на ньому ми вже вмієм грати
                 Треба щось складніше пошукати.

Вед          Доведеться тоді без поради
                 Вам самім інструмент  вибирати

Муха 5    А що це ось там на вітрині лежить?
                 Ви ближче мені цей товар покажіть.

Вед        Нехай павучок наш вам ложки покаже
                І вам популярно про них він розкаже

Павук     Ложки дерев,яні – писані красуні
               Дуже вони давні, але завжди юні.
               Їх робили в давнину
               Майстрі-ложкарі
              Поважають дуже їх і нині кухарі.
              Научив  дідусь нас на ложках цих грати
              Вибивать мелодію із ними танцювати.

Вед      Так і я, і мої люди
             Музику віддавна любим.
             Присвятили їй життя – це у нас без вороття.
             Ось будь  ласка пані-мухи,
             Нашу гру тепер послухай

                 (виконання п,еси на ложках)

Вед          Хоч ми аж до ранку могли б для вас грати.
                 Музичну крамничку нам час зачиняти.
                 Захочете щось з товару придбати – 
                 Приходьте вже завтра,
                 Ми раді вітати.

Цвіркун    (звонит колокольчиком)
                Дзинь-дзилинь,дзинь-дзилинь
                Зачиняєм  магазин.
                Любі гості прощавайте
                І про нас не забувайте




Вот, написала и выложила то, что буду показывать. Пардон, :Aga:  на украинском языке.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Тема: «Рід. Родина. Україна.»*
Мета: Закріпити знання дітей про своїх найдорожчих людей: тата і маму. Виховувати у них глибокі почуття любові до своєї родини та Батьківщини. Розширити та поглибити знання дітей про народну символіку, ознайомити з минулим та сучасним життям українського народу. Виховувати повагу до народних традицій, звичаїв.
Розвивати у дітей здатність переживати музичні образи і усвідомлювати емоційний зміст творів, закріплювати спеціальні здібності музичного та музично-рухового виконавства. Виховувати естетичне ставлення до музичних творів і мистецтва в цілому.

Хід заняття
Українка
		Гостей наших любих вітаємо щиро,
		Зустріти Вас раді з любов’ю та миром.

Українець
		І на знак поваги хліб візьміть із сіллю,
		Щоб жилось по правді, щоб жилось у мирі.

Українка
		Ми Вам його підносимо на білім рушничкові
		Та до землі вклоняємось, щоб Ви були здорові.
(під музику «Тече вода з-під явора» Т Шевченко діти заходять до зали)

		Рід, родина, сім’я
		Серед них –маленька я.
		Мов перлинка-намистинка,
		Я дівчатко-українка.
		Родовід–моя родина
		Я ж її мала краплина.
		Люблю всю родину я.
		Разом ми – одна сім’я!
		Бо козацького я роду,
		Рідну землю люблю зроду.
		Маму, тата поважаю, 
Їм здоров’ячка бажаю!
І бабусю, дідуся – 
Всіх люблю й ціную я.

1 Ведуча
	Згадаймо, що ж таке рід, родина, родове дерево?  Родина – це не тільки рідні, родичі. Це і наша група, і дитячий садок, і весь народ український. Родина до родини – народ. Ми з вами всі – український народ, який складається з родин малих і великих, дружніх і працьовитих.
2 Ведуча
	Як могутня ріка бере силу з маленьких джерел (а зруйнуй їх – і річка засохне), так і наша українська культура збагачується маленькими родинами.

З роду в рід кладе життя мости, 
		Без коріння саду не цвісти.

( наперед виходять діти-читці)

Як добре дітям й затишно в родині!
	Тут так цікаво й весело всім нам.
	Тому вклонятися доземно ми повинні
	За диво й за життя – своїм батькам.

	Батьки  для нас – це найдорожчі люди,
	Воно піклуються і думають про нас.
	І хай завжди в нас тато й мама буде,
	Й ніколи світлий не проходить час.

	І хай здоров’я буде у родині,
	Щоб радість й сміх веселий наш дзвенів
	Родині ми складаєм славу нині
	І скажемо багато добрих слів.


	Бо все найкраще в дітях від родини!
	Привітність, щирість, щедрість, доброта,
	Усі традиції народні і святині
	Та мудрість й віра чиста і свята.

1 Ведуча

	Коли зміцніють крила, щоб літати,
	Не забувай про рідних маму й тата.
	Та встигни добре слово їм сказати,
	Допоки ти живеш у рідній хаті.

2 Ведуча

	Не скупіться на теплі слова,
	Бо у світі так мало тепла.
	Лише від рук мами і тата 
	Та від рідної хати.



(діти)

	Я люблю свою хату
	І подвір’я, й садок,
	Де і сонця багато,
	І в жару– холодок.


	Все для мене тут рідне:
	Стіни – білі, як сніг,
	І віконце привітне, 
І дубовий поріг.


Хата моя, біла хата,
Рідна моя сторона.
Пахне любисток і м’ята
Мальви цвітуть край вікна.


Додому їду, везу гостинці:
Для мами – хустку, для хати – синьку.
Побачить мати, всміхнеться мати,
І буде знову теплом вгощати.
Заб’ється в зморшках крута сльозинка.
Ну що ж ви, мамо, моя єдина!
І будуть довго іти розмови.
Матусю рідна – зоре ранкова.
Як вечір ляже на тихі шати,
То буде мати мені співати,
Від серця пісня, як сон щаслива
Дитинством пахне хатина синя.

(інсценівка під пісню «Мамина хатина». Вірші Г.Шаповалової, музика О. Злотника)

Ми малі, та всі ми друзі,
Ми одна родина.
А найбільша наша мати –
Рідна Україна.





Є багато пташок голосних
Любі-милі нам співи пташині.
Та завжди наймилішими з них
Будуть ті, що у рідній країні.


Є багато країн на землі,
В них – озера, ріки і долини.
Є країни великі й малі,
Та найкраща завжди – Батьківщина.

2 Ведуча

	Так, діти! Кожна людина має свою Батьківщину, яку любить над усе на світі. Бо Батьківщина, як рідна ненька, її не можна ані купити, ані заслужити, вона одна у кожного і дається від народження.

(Діти виконують пісню «Коли посміхаються діти»)

	Як сонечко ясне засвітить здаля,
	Квітучими барвами вкрилась земля,
	Роса вмиє кожен листочок,
	Пташки подадуть голосочок.
	Ми любим країну квітучу свою,
	Веселку у небі і пісню в гаю.
	І стане гарніше на світі,
	Коли усміхаються діти.

	А мама раненько прокинеться знов,							І руки ласкаві зігріють теплом, 
	Бо що є для нас найрідніше,
	Ніж серце матусі й добріше?
	А кожна родина і кожна сім’я
	Дарує дитині любов і ім’я.
	І стане гарніше на світі,
	Коли усміхаються діти.


1 Ведуча

	Що таке Україна?
	За віконцем калина.
	Тиха казка бабусі,
	Ніжна пісня матусі,
	Дужі руки у тата,
	Під тополями хата,
	Під вербою криниця,
	В чистім полі пшениця,
	Серед лугу лелека
	І діброва далека.

2 Ведуча

	Наші давні і добрі символи. Їхнє коріння сягає глибини століть.

	Червоні кетяги калини
	Горять вогнями усіма.
	Без калини нема України,
	Без народу Вкраїни нема.


	Посадіть калину…коло школи,
	Щоб на цілий білий світ
	Усміхнулась щиро доля.
	Материнський ніжний цвіт.

	Посадіть калину …на городі,
	Щоб заквітнула земля!
	Із роси – пречиста врода,
	З неба почерк журавля.

	Посадіть калину… коло тину,
	Щоб злагода цвіла!
	Буде щедрою родина –
	Буде честь їй і хвала.

	Посадіть калину…
	Коло хати,
	Щоб на всеньке на життя!
	Стане кожен ранок святом.
	Дітям буде вороття.

	Посадіть калину…
	В чистім полі.
	Хай вона освятить час!
	Рід наш любить дуже волю
	Хай же й воля любить нас.

	Посадіть калину…
	Біля школи, 
	А щоб цвіт її не стерся,
	Не зів’янув в спориші,
	Посадіте коло серця,
	Щоб цвіла вона в душі.


(танок «Три поради» музика І. Шамо, слова Ю. Рибчинський)

1 Ведуча

Діти, зараз давайте відгадаємо загадку і дізнаємось, про що буде йти мова.
З квітів його виплітають, 
Ним голівку покривають.
Щоб дівчиноньку зберіг –
Український оберіг.
				(Віночок)

2 Ведуча

	Своєрідним жіночим оберегом в Україні завжди був віночок. Їх виплітали з різного зілля, від весни і до пізньої осені. Кожен віночок слугував не тільки окрасою голови дівчини, а й був оберегом душі, бо в ньому є чаклунська сила, що і біль вгамовує, і волосся береже.

1 Ведуча

	Подивись на квіти України.
	Скільки квітів у її саду!
	Кожна квітка – справжняя перлина.
	Як намисто я вінок сплету.

Виберу найкращі з усіх квітів,
Душу квітів зможу прочитати
І вінок найкращий в світі
Буде ненька-Україна мати.


2 Ведуча

	Кожна квітка, наче на долоні
	Але кожна й таємницю має.
	Друже мій, послухаймо сьогодні,
	Що нам кожна квітка промовляє.
(наперед виходять діти, тримаючи в руках квіти, після читання віршів прикріпляють їх до фланелеграфа, утворюючи вінок)

	Вінок Україні сплітаємо, друже!
	Знай, квітка найперша в віночку, то – ружа.
	Де б не цвіла, але ружа віднині
	Серце своє віддає Україні.
	Пишна троянда, чи скромна шипшина –
	З ружі почнемо вінок України.


	Мальва в вінку, як в садочку квітує
	Мальва себе, як надію дарує.


	Квітка смерть перемагає, 
Тож ніколи не вмирає.
От безсмертником і зветься
На здоров’я нам дається.


Барвінок до вінка в’яжи
У квітці цій – життя душі.
Як небо квітка ця блакитна,
В вінку займає місце гідне.


До вінка вплетем калину –
Нагадає хату рідну,
Нагадає землю рідну –
До вінка вплетем калину.


Волошка в віночку –
Від неба, від літа.
Волошка – це квітка, 
Що вміє дружити.
Волошка нас в свята
Церковні вітає,
В відварі з волошок
Нас мати купає.





Ромашка у вінку, як сонячний бурштин,
А навкруги бурштину – білі вії.
На запитання всі вона відповіда
Цю ніжну квітку не лякають зливи.


Як без вишні не садок,
Так без маку – не вінок.
Цілу купу нарвемо –
Всім віночки сплетемо.


Квіти яблуні, квіти вишневі
Доплітаємо ми до вінка.
Поруч з білими – ніжно-рожеві
Подивіться, яка це краса.

1 Ведуча

	Ці віночки-обереги
	Знати всім з дитинства треба.
	Це барвистий спів землі,
	Пам’ятай його завжди.

(діти виконують танець з віночками)

2 Ведуча

	Український рушник! Хто з вас не бачив його? Він пройшов крізь віки і зараз символізує чистоту почуттів, глибину безмежної любові до своїх дітей, до всіх, хто не черствіє душею. Рушник передавали як оберіг з роду в рід, з покоління в покоління.

1 Ведуча

	А який він гарний! Його можна порівняти з піснею. Рушники – це обереги від усього злого, що може зайти в дім. «Хай стелиться вам доля рушниками» – бажали людям щастя.

(дівчата вишивають рушнички)




Ми своїми вправними руками
Вишиваєм рушничок нетканий.
Є на ньому півники святкові, 
Є на ньому квіти малинові.
Синя нитка – птиці пролітають,
А червона – мальви розцвітають.


В мене голочка слухняна
День у день працює зрання,
Щоб квітки на рукаві
Зацвітали, мов живі.
Вміє голка вишивати,
Підрубити фартушок,
Помережить рушничок.

(танець з рушничками)


Рушникове обличчя веселе
Обліта коровай на столі,
Закликає гостей до оселі
Випромінює щедрість землі.


Рушничок на стіні – давній звичай,
Ним шлюбують дітей матері.
Він додому із далечі кличе,
Де в калині живуть солов’ї.


Він простелиться тим, в кого серце
Не черствіє й дарує тепло.
Хай цей символ сусідиться вічно
В нашій хаті на мир, на добро.

(виконується «Пісня про рушник» А. Малишка)


Приїжджайте частіше додому,
Щоб не мучила совість потому.
Ні грошей не привозьте, ні слави,
Будьте з рідними ніжні й ласкаві.
Пригадайте дитинства стежинку
Поцілуйте батьківські сивинки
Зачерпніте водиці з джерельця,
Прихиліться серцем до серця.
Бо не вічні ні батько, ні мати,
Завтра можете їх не застати.
Щоб не мучила совість потому,
Приїжджайте частіше додому.

2 Ведуча

	Ось і підійшло до кінця наше свято. Хочеться вірити, що на Вашу долю випадуть радісні хвилини гордості за те, що ми є український народ, що нашому роду нема переводу.

1 Ведуча

	Мені хочеться подякувати всім, хто прийшов до нас на свято, вам, діти, за те, що ви любите свою неньку Україну, свої родини. Хочеться побажати вам – 
	Хай біда і горе минають ваш дім.
	Доброго здоров’я зичу вам усім.

(лунає пісня «Україно, Україно» у виконанні Т. Петриненка. Діти виходять із зали).

О.М.Логвиненко

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Девочки ,автора не было.

----------

Tasya835 (27.03.2016), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Лесюнька (15.01.2020), Людмилkа (06.11.2016)

----------


## Elen2

Дитячий   заклад «Веселка»






*   Тарас Шевченко.*


	                              Склала: муз.керівник.КислицинаО.В.

                                                                                      Підготували і  провели:
                                                                                      Вихователі: Насиковськая Н.П.
                                                                                                           Фарион Г.М.
                                                                                                           Кашинська Т.С.
                                                                                      Муз. керівник:КислицинаО.В.

	                                   2008р.


Творчій вечір «Ти з нами, Тарасе!»

Мета:  Розширити знання дітей про творчість Т.Г.Шевченко,показати, як шанують його в наших домівках.
     Вчити виразно, з правильною інтонацією читати вірші Шевченко и про Шевченка,співати пісні, виховуючи у дітей через образне слово і музику почуття любові до України, рідної мови, свого народу. Викликати бажання читати «Кобзар»
Обладнання: Портрет Т.Г.Шевченка.

                                              Хід  заняття:
Дорогі діти! Шановні гості! Сьогодні ми зібралися в цьому залі, щоб відзначити річницю з дня народження Т.Г. Шевченка, який став для України заповітною думою,
безсмертною піснею.
     9 березня 1814 року в селі Моринцях Звенігородського повіту в сім`ї кріпака
Григорія І вановича Шевченка народився хлопчик, назвали його Тарасом.
Прожив він лише 47 років, які стали славою і гордістю українського народу.
Він написав богато віршів. Його слово полюбив простий народ і назвав своїм Кобзарем.

5 дітей гр№14:
Щовесни, коли тануть сніги,
І на рясті  засяє веселка,
Повні сил і живої снаги
Ми вшановуєм пам`ять Шевченка.

Кобзарем його ми звемо,
Так від роду і до роду
Кожний вірш свій і поему
Він присвячував народу.

Тарасе, наш Кобзарю , всюди
Приходиш нині ти ,як свій.
Тебе вітають щиро люди
На всій україні моїй.

Я маленька українка лиш 5 років маю,
А про рідного Шевченка вже багато знаю.
Він – дитя з під стріхи,
Він – в подертій свиті,
Він здобув нам славу, як ніхто на світі.
І та його слава не вмре , не загине,
Наш Тарас Шевченко – сонце України.
Вихователь: Ось перед вами святиня нашого народу – книжка «Кобзар».
Ця збірка Шевченкових поезій відома й люба кожному українцеві.
Ми тако ж не раз гортали їі сторінки, читали і вчили деякі вірші,розглядали
ілюстрації. Хто з вас хотів би прочитать вірш Тараса Григоровича так, як хотів 
би їх почути сам автор?

Гр.№1 

1. Світає , край неба палає,
    Соловійко в темнім гаї
    Сонце зустрічає.
    ТИХЕСЕНЬКО ВІТЕР ВІЄ,
    Степи, лани мріють,
    Між ярами над ставами
    Верби зеленіють.

2. «Княжна»
   Неначе писанка село,
   Зеленим гаєм поросло.
   Цвітуть сади , біліють хати,
   А на горі стоять палати,
   Неначе диво , а кругом
   Широколистії тополі,
   А там і ліс, і ліс , і поле,
   І сині гори за Днепром.

*Пісня «Зацвіла в долині»*(стр28син уч.)

 Вихователь: Вірші Тараса Шевченка мають незвичайну чудодійну силу.
Вони добре запам`ятовуються й ниби торкаються струн людської душі.
Народ легко добирає мелодії до Шевченковських поезій- так народилися чудові пісні,
Які звучать по всій Україні й виконуються в різних концертних залах світу.

Гр№5
1.Зоре моя вечірняя,                                   Воду позичає.
   Зійди над горою,                                      Як широка сокорина
   Поговорим тихесенько                            Віти розпустила...
   В неволі з тобою.                                     А над самою водою
   Розкажи , як за горою                              Верба похилилась.
   Сонечко сідає,
  Як у Дніпра веселочка
*Пісня «Реве та стогне Дніпр широкий»* (стр105 син сб.)
  (исполняют вихователі)
Вихователь: Велика любовь до свого народу, до рідної землі, до краси навколишньої природи викликала в Шевченка потяг і до складання віршів, і до малювання.
Тож вин став не лише поетом, а й художником, зараз я відкрою вам загадково просту красу його картин.

Демонструє репродукції, супроводжуючи показ короткою розповіддю.

Вихователь: Давайте і ми з вами на мить відчуємо себе художниками й пограємо у гру «Якого кольору вірш?»
Вихователь декламує рядки з віршів, а діти асоцюють їх із певними кольорами:
зелений, блакитний, червоний, фіолетовий.

1. Вітер з гаєм розмовляє,
   Шепче з осокою,
   Пливе човен по Дунаю
   Один за водою.

2.Тече вода із-под гаю
   Та по –під горою,
   Хлюпочуться качаточка
   Поміж осокою.

3. Зацвіла в долині
    Червона калина,
    Ниби засміялась
    Дівчина- дитина.

5. сонце заходить 
    Гори чорніють,
    Пташечка тихне,
    Поле німіє,
    Радіють люди,
    Що відпочинуть...

Гр№5
Садок вишневий коло хати,                         Сем`я вечеря коло хати,
Хрущі над вишнями гудуть,                         Вечірня зіронька встає,
Плугатарі з плугами йдуть,                           Дочка вечерять подає,
Співають ідучи дівчата,                                 А мати хоче научати,
А матері вечерять ждуть.                              Так соловейко не дає.

*Пісня «Над Дніпровою сагою»*(стр55 пісенник)
Вихователь: А зараз я прочту вам запитання, а ви по черзі будете на них відповідати.

1. Назвіть двох українських писменників, яких називають Кобзарем та Каменярем України? 
 (Тарас Шевченко та Іван Франко)
2.Назвіть три українских старовинних міста.
  (Кіїв, Львів, Чернігів)
3.Назвіть найбільшу річку України?
   (Дніпро)
4. Які мови є «рідними сестрами »української?
  (російська та білоруська)
5. Як називається невеличкий поетичний твір, складений із рифмованих рядків?
   (Вірш)

Гр№14.

Провіснику волі, великий Тарасе,
Справдилися думи творчі твої,
Прийми же данину любові і шани
Від дітей українськї землі.

*Танець «Полька »гр № 14*

Гр№1. 

Кобзарем ми його звемо,
Так від роду і до роду
Кожен вірш свій і поему
Він присвячував народу

І мі вдячно всі шануймо
Славного Тараса.
В сім`ї вольній не забудьмо,
Бо він – гордість наша.

Гр№5

Приходять літні і малі,
Діди, бабусі, школярі,
Приходять вчені і поети,
Приходять з близька і здалека


Вони стрічають сонця схід,
Отут ,сьогодні у Теплодарі
Вони співають  «Заповіт»,
Зхиливши голову в пошані.

*Всі учасники свята виконують «Заповіт»*

Вихователь:  Знаймо його – і знані будемо.
                       Сповідуймо його – і правдиві будемо.
                       Любімо святу Україну, як він,-
                       І в світі люблені будемо.


	Кінець.

----------

Иннуша (11.10.2017), Лесюнька (15.01.2020)

----------


## Lena_Bond

Привет, девочки! Выкладываю конспект интегрированного занятия для старшей группы (музыка, математика, конструирование, апликация) на осеннюю тему.

Ведуча: Жовтіє лист зелений на ожині,
В червоному намисті горобина,
Веселе літо у минуле відліта
Зійшла на землю осінь золота.
Вже прохолодно й затишно у гаї
І соловейко дзвінко не співає
Пташині зграї залишають рідний край
І надсилають нам останнє «Прощавай!»
Танок птахів
Діти заходять до залу, стають півколом
Ведуча: Сьогодні щедра осінь
Запрошує нас у гості
В цікаву подорож ми з вами вирушаємо.
Осінній ліс давно на нас чекає
А поведе нас хмарка дощова
Вона у небі тихо проплива
Помірною і вільною ходою
До лісу поведе нас за собою.
Вправа «Біг у різних напрямах»
Хмарка: Я – хмарка маленька
У небі гуляю.
Блискучі краплинки на землю кидаю.
Краплинки веселі в таночку кружляйте
І зверху в калюжі швиденько стрибайте.
Вправа «Утворення маленьких кіл»
Ведуча: Пострибали краплинки з маленької хмаринки.
Кружляли та гралися, в калюжі збиралися.
Діти утворюють 2 кола
Ведуча: А ну, малята, давайте рахувати. Скільки калюж утворили краплинки, які пострибали на землю з хмаринки? Добре, малята, ви розумні дуже! А тепер відповідайте, яка більше калюжа? Блакитні краплинки за руки беріть і нову калюжу швиденько створіть. Скільки калюж тепер у нас склалося? Де більше. Де менше розташувалось? Праворуч чи ліворуч?
Хмарка: А тепер, діточки поспішайте до осіннього лісу за мною рушайте

Ведуча: До лісу прибули ми, діти. 
Я пропоную всім вам відпочити.
Сідайте на галявині, будь ласка
І слухайте осінню казку:
У деякім царстві, лісовому господарстві
Між берізок та дубків,
Серед вовків та їжачків,
Де зростав деревій мешкав цар Лісовий.

Цар: Я – цар лісовий
Ліс густий, чудовий свій
Я завжди охороняю,
Дуже пильно доглядаю:
І пташинку, і хмаринку, -
Дуже я люблю природу і її чудову вроду.
А ви хто такі?

Дитина: А ми – діточки, прийшли сюди з дитсадку, 
щоб погуляти по лісочку.

Цар: Ну, добре, я всіх вас вітаю, здоровими рости бажаю.
Я дарую вам осінні листочки.
Беріть їх та кружляйте у таночку.
Танок з осінніми листочками
Ведуча: УЦ царя лісовика
Була улюблена дочка:
Така гарна і вродлива.
Але дуже вередлива.
Дуже крутий норов мала
І завжди каверзувала.
Калину заплітала в коси,
Царівну доньку звали осінь.
Осінь: Так, я – осінь – чарівниця
У жовто-золотій спідниці,
В калиновому намисті
Жовті і багряні листя
Я у лісі розсипаю, між деревами гуляю
Вам дарую свою вроду
І осінню прохолоду.
Фарби жовті і багряні,
Зорі в сивому тумані,
Восени ранкову тишу
Теж в дарунок вам залишу.

Ведуча: Осінь часто сумувала,
Дрібні сльози розсипала
Своїм настроєм поганим
Стягне хмари і тумани:
То затупотить ногами, то застукотить громами,
То сльозами капотить,-
З неба дощ весь час біжить.
Слухання «Дощик» В.Косенка
Ведуча: Але в лісочку осінь шанували: зозуля їй завжди пісні співала. Давайте, діти, пташку цю згадаємо і як зозуля разом заспіваємо. 
Співанка «Зозуля»
Сіла зозуля на гілочку товстеньку
І заспівала голосочком низеньким (співають низько)
А як на високу гілку злітала
Тоненьким голосочком заспівала (співають вище)

Дитина: Запитаємо ми зараз Осінь – панночку
Чи сподобалась тобі наша співаночка?

Осінь: Не сподобалась пісня ваша зовсім,
Тому що не співали ви про осінь.

Дитина: А ми тебе, Осінь, вшануємо
І свою пісню осінню тобі подаруємо.
Пісня «Осінь» Г.Коваля
Ведуча: Але осінь вередлива 
Знову напустила зливу
Знов сльозами полоще…

Осінь: Хочу слухати пісню про дощик!
Ведуча: Вокальні ансамблі до лісу зібрались,
Хто краще співає по черзі змагались
Ансамбль «Хмаринка», ансамбль «Краплинка»,
А також ансамбль «Червона калинка»
Дуже гарну вони пісню знають,
А ви, друзі, нам скажіть – 
Хто краще співає?

Дитина До нашого залу ми дощик закликали
І пісню веселу про дощик співали.

Пісня «Капосний дощик»
Дитина: А ми, тебе, дощик, зовсім не злякались
І під парасолькою разом заховались.
Танок з парасольками
Ведуча: Щоб царівна перестала сумувати,
Цар почав її розважати.
Запросив до палацу музики.
Вони мала таланти великі – 
Бубни в руки взяли, весело заграли.
Давайте, малята, їх привітаємо
І з бубнами весело пограємо.
Гра з бубном
Цар: Доню моя люба, доню моя мила! 
Чудова розвага тебе звеселила?
Осінь: Все одно в мене настрій поганий,
Все одно посміхатись не стану
Ведуча: Тоді цар запросив артистів.
Прийшли гриби – танцюристи
Капелюшки одягли – 
Разом у танок пішли!
Танок грибів
Ведуча: А осінь знов засумувала
І тихо сльози проливала.
Давайте, діти, Осінь вшануємо.
Їй подарунки свої подаруємо.
Дизайнерів одягу запорошую
І завдання для вас я оголошую:
Створіть для осені чудове вбрання,
Щоб прибиралась вона в нього щодня.
Є у вас матеріали чудові:
Ножиці, клей, папір кольоровий, серветки.
А я хочу вам нагадати.
Що треба старанно вам працювати,
Щоб Осінь побачила ваше уміння,
Щоб їй сподобалось ваше творіння
Аплікація
Ведуча: Архітекторів сюди я закликаю,
Будівельників – конструкторів збираю,
Інструменти в руки беріть
І чудовий палац для осені створіть!
Конструювання
Тож, працюйте всі старанно – 
Треба гарну споруду збудувати,
Щоб сподобались Осені царські палати
Діти стають півколом

Ведуча: На цьому наша казка закінчилась.
На осінь золоту ми подивились,
Для осені співали й танцювали,
Їй подаруночки свої подарували.

Дитина: Лине осінь золота, 
лине, наче пісня.
То листочки розгорта,
То туманом висне.

Дитина: То збира вона гриби, 
ягоду, ожину,
То краплинки голубі
Зронить на стежину.

Дитина: Їй курличуть журавлі, 
Кажуть : «Будь здорова!»
Ходить осінь по землі, 
Гарна, чорноброва

Ведуча: Ми ще раз, любі гості, вас вітаємо,
Щастя, здоров я вам бажаємо.
Чекаємо, заходьте ще до нас 
Ми ради будемо зустріти вас!

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## лариса29

Конспект музичного заняття для старшої групи

Діти під марш заходять до зали, крокуючи чітким кроком.
Вітаються з музичним керівником. До зали заходять дві білочки.

Муз. Кер.
Діти! Ви тільки погляньте, хто це завітав до нас заняття?

Діти
Білочки!

Муз. Кер.
Малята, давайте привітаємося з нашими гостями.
-	Добрий ранок білочки.
-	Добрий ранок діти!

1 білочка
Дорогі хлопчики і дівчата, у мене є велика мрі’я-навчитися танцювати польку.

2 білочка
Оце так мрія! І я хочу гарно танцювати, але спочатку треба вивчити крок польки.

Муз. Кер. 
Нічого складного тут немає. Раніше на заняттях ми розучували змінний крок, і ті, хто гарно засвоїв цю вправу і легко впорається і з кроком польки. Крок польки комбінується зі зміним кроком і підскоком. Але перед тим, як ми почнемо виправлятися у кроці польки зараз пригадаємо змінний крок і підскоки. 
Діти повторюють змінний крок і підскок.

Муз. кер. 
Правильно, мрійлива, спокійна музика підкреслює настрій, який виникає під впливом побаченого. Послухайте ще раз цю пісню (Слухають)
А тепер послухайте вже знайому вам п’єсу, назвіть її та прізвище композитора.
Білочки разом з музичним керівником вправляються у кроці. 

1 білочка
В мене, здається, щось виходить!
Ура! Моя мрія здійснюється!

2 білочка
І в мене виходить! А зараз нам потрібно допомогти дітям.
Продовжують вивчати рух.
Муз. Кер.
Ну зараз я запрошую усіх сісти на стільчики (усі сідають)
Муз. Кер.
Діти ви так голосно сідали на стільчики, що в мене склалося враження, наче на занятті присутні не діти, а горобці від яких тільки й чути, “цінь-цвірінь” та вірш відразу склався. Ось послухайте.
Ви немов ті горобці,
Не сідали на стільці.
“Всім розмовам вже кінець” – 
Сказав вихователь – горобець.
Кожен з вас хай наставляє вуха,
І усе уважно слуха

Білочки
А що ми сьогодні будемо слухати?

Муз. Кер.
Сьогодні, діти будемо слухати “сумну пісеньку”, яку написав російський композитор Володимир Калинников. Тож зараз я пропоную заплющити очі і уважно слухати музику. А після закінчення прослуховування, ви розкажете, що можна уявити під час слухання “сумної пісеньки”.
Слухання “сумної пісеньки”.

Муз. Кер.
Ну що діти, скажіть будь-ласка, які малюнки ви уявили під час слухання пісеньки? (відповідь дітей) Діти якій хар-р музики?

Діти
Сумний, спокійний.

Муз.Кер.
Правильно, мрійлива, спокійна музика підкреслює настрій, який виникає під впливом побаченого. Послухайте ще раз цю пісню (Слухають)
А тепер послухайте вже знайому вам п’єсу, назвіть її та прізвище композитора.
“Клоуни” Д. Каблеського
Муз. Кер.   
Як називається п’єса?
Хто написав?
Хто такий композитор?
А в якому характері написана п’єса?
А який темп музики?
Що таке темп?

1 білочка
Діти ми з вами танцювали, слухали музику, а досить не познайомилися.

Муз. Кер.
Але це не біда, зараз ви дізнаєтесь, як звуть наших діток?
Поспівка „як тебе звуть”

Муз. Кер.
Ось бачите білочки, ви вже й познайомилися з кожними дітками.
2 білочка
Так, це правда, наші малята справжні композитори. І ви в цьому зараз переконаєтесь. Я зараз буду грати мелодію, закінчення до неї складають наші маленькі композитори.
Гра „Композитори”.

Муз. Кер.
Ну, що переконалися білочки, що наші малята най справжні композитори?
Білочки – Так!
А пісні вони співати вміють?
Пісня „Чарівна зимонька”.


1 білочка
Ой, яка чудова пісня!

2 білочка
Малята, ви дійсно так гарно співали. А хто скаже, як вона називається? (Відповідь)

Муз. Кер.
Малята! А ви б хотіли потрапити до казки? (так!) Гаразд, але ви потрапите до незвичайної казки, а до музичної. А скажіть будь-ласка, яка пора року зараз (Зима!) Тож і казка буде ще й зимова.
А зараз виходьте всі на середину залу і станьте врозтіч. Ну що, ви готові до подорожі у казку.
Ну тож слухайте.
Прийшла чарівна красуня зима. Усе навкруги вкрилося білою ковдрою. Ось на одному з дахів будиночка якось прокинулась маленька сніжинка, подув маленький вітерець і підняв цю красуну вгору. І вона полетіла собі. Раптом вітер посилився і почав кружляти сніжинку. Незабаром вона опинилася на дереві якогось подвір’я. Тут вона побачила, як веселі горобчики цвірінькали і дражнили сірого кота, який дрімав на підвіконні однієї із квартир. І тут каже це все набридло і він почав ліниво підійматися. І тут знову подув маленький вітерець і поніс сніжинку далі, і тут вона потрапила до дитячого майданчика, на якому діти бавилися в сніжки, каталися на ковзанах, на лижах. Їй так сподобалося спостерігати за дітьми, але налетів великий вітер і поніс її далі. Довго летіла сніжинка і потрапила до лісу, на якому плигали злякані зайчики, а за ними бігали хитрі лисички, з дерева на дерево переплигували пухнасті білочки. І знову повіяв вітерець і відніс сніжинку до дитячого садка і посадив сніжинку на віконце до музичного залу, де діти танцювали веселу польку.
Полька.
Муз. Кер.
Ну а зараз я пропоную вам пограти у гру „Музиканти”. Я б хотіла, щоб ви зараз заплющили очі і уявили себе сьогодні піаністами а щоб краще у вас це вийшло промовляйте за мною
Я музикант
Я добре вмію грати на піаніно
Мої пальці вільно рухаються по клавішам. Я впевнений в собі. А зараз всі спокійно відкрийте очі, на цьому наше заняття надійшло до кінця.

1 білочка
Дякуємо вам малята за вашу пісню, танці, ігри. Ми всім розкажемо про таких гарних діток.
Білочки прощаються з дітьми.
(Білочки виходять із залу)
Діти під марш виходять теж.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## Lena_Bond

Всем привет! Нашла у себя еще один конспект занятия для средней группы. В прошлом году я проводила метод. объединение. Нашим музрукам особенно понравилась сказка - шумелка.



*Музичне заняття «Шурхотливі мишенята» середня група*
Програмовий зміст: 
ознайомити дітей із шумовими та шурхотливими звуками. Вчити добирати звукові характеристики до образу листячка, що шурхотить, виразно відтворюючи ігрові образи.  Формувати емоційно-радісні відчуття від активної участі в музикуванні. Розвивати фантазію, слухове сприймання, увагу, тембровий слух, дрібну моторику. Виховувати естетичний смак. 

Обладнання та матеріал:
атрибути осіннього саду, листя різних дерев, шумові інструменти, атрибут для таночку мишенят – бутафорський шматок сиру.

Музичний репертуар: 
Рухова вправа «Танок осіннього листячка» (слова і музика Н.Вересокіної).
Мовленнєва гра «Розмова осіннього листячка» (за В.Берестовим),
«Шум осіннього лісу» (аудіо касета «Музика природи»),
Пісня «Осенний листопад» (сл. і муз. Л.Дорофєєвої),
Пісня Мишки (сл. К.Христосової і муз. О.Бондаренко)
«Танок мишенят» (фрагмент мюзиклу «Аліса у країні чудес»),
Музична координаційна гра «Мишенята»

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ

Зала оформлена як осінній сад. Під музичний супровід заходять діти.

Муз. керівник: 
Надійшла пора осіння.
Стала річка синя-синя.
А в гаях та у садах
Жовте листя на гілках. Ми йдемо осіннім гаєм
І по листячку ступаєм.
Із дубів та із кленочків
Назбираємо листочків.

(Діти збирають листя, розкидані на підлозі.)

Всі листочки позбирали
І таночок розпочали.

Виконується рухлива вправа 
«ТАНОК ОСІННЬОГО ЛИСТЯЧКА» музика Н.Вересокіної.

Муз. керівник Подув вітерець і листочки попадали на землю
Діти сідають на килим

Муз. керівник: Ану ж бо послухаємо, як шелестить –шурхоче осіння листя, коли дме вітер. (Діти слухають шум лісу у грамзапису). Який звук ви почули? (-Шелест). Шелест – це нібито розмова осіннього листя. У кожного з вас у руках листочки. Придивиться уважно до них. Ось цей листочок з клена, цей – із берези, а ось тонка горобина…Давайте зараз зберемо красиві осінні букети (Діти збираються у чотири групи, відповідно своїм листям і утворюють кола).

МОВЛЕННЄВА ГРА «РОЗМОВА ОСІННЬОГО ЛИСТЯЧКА» (ЗА В.БЕРЕСТОВИМ)

Муз. керівник: Осінніх листочків розмову ледь чути:
-	Ви звідки?
-	Ми з кленів.
-	А ви?
-	А ми з осінок.
-	А ви? 
-	Ми з берізок.
-	А ви?
-	Ми з горобинок.
Прийшов листопад (діти шурхотять листочками)
На порозі морози,
Листочки упали (діти кладуть листочки на підлогу)
Лежать на дорозі.
Малята, давайте заспіваємо пісеньку про осіннє листя.

ПІСНЯ «ОСЕННИЙ ЛИСТОПАД» 
(сл. і муз. Л.Дорофєєвої)

Муз. керівник: Малята, прислухайтесь. Листячко вже лежить на землі, а ми з вами знову чуємо якесь шарудіння. Як ви гадаєте, хто може видавати такий звук у нашому садку? Їжачок, ми знаємо, вже спить, мурашки поховалися від холоду… А то, мабуть маленькі мишенята шарудять, шукають щось смачненьке. Зараз ми покличемо мишу. 

Під музику вибігає дівчинка - миша, співає пісеньку.

Мишка: Малесенька я мишка,
Живу собі в саду.
В маленьку свою хатку
Завжди я щось несу.
А ви хто?

Муз. керівник і діти : А ми веселі малюки. І танцюєм залюбки.

Мишка: Я запрошую діток
Розпочати свій танок.
Хай танцюють тут завзято
Мої маленькі мишенята.  

ТАНОК МИШЕНЯТ

Мишка: Молодці, малята, ви мов справжні мишенята. А зараз я хочу з вами погратись.

КООРДИНАЦІЙНА МУЗИЧНА ГРА «МИШЕНЯТА»

Тихше, діти, тихше. Тихше.
У садку з’явились миші.
(Діти ходять навшпиньках, приклавши пальця до губів)
Зараз чуєм, як у тиші («Прислухаються»)
Шарудять тихенькт миші.
(Труть долоні одна об одну)
Миші дружно вибігають, (легко бігають)
Танцювати починають.
Чок – чок, каблучок
(Стукають каблучком)
Це таночок «Гопачок».
Миші носиком вдихнуть,
Миші носиком вдихнуть
(водять носиком туди-сюди)
Коли щось оту знайдуть
(роблять руку козирком)
Швидко в нірку віднесуть. 
(нахиляються, підіймають щось з підлоги)
Якщо мишу ми впіймаєм,
(Ловлять один одного в обійми)
Разом з нею ми пограєм.
(Плескають в долоні одне одному).

Муз керівник імітує на музичному трикутнику, ніби крапле дощ.

Мишка: Діти, подивіться, 
Осіннє небо в хмарах.
І дощик накрапляє.
Моя нірка всіх малят від дощу сховає.

Діти біжать до стільців, сідають.

Муз керівник: 
Сумно нам отак сидіти, 
Послухаємо казочку, діти!

КАЗКА «МИШИНА ІСТОРІЯ»

Жили - були маленькі мишенята. Осінньою порою вони бігали туди-сюди і збирали запас на зиму. І ось з неба закрапали краплі дощу, і мишенята, як і ми зараз з вами, сховалися в норки. Дощ йшов все сильніше і сильніше, але мишенята його не боялися. Вони в норках гризли горішки, смакували насіння. А зовні дув сильний вітер і, нарешті, пішов перший сніг. Він покрив всю землю пушистою ковдрою. А мишенятам було тепло і затишно в своїх норках.

Сподобалась вам ця казочка, діти? А давайте з вами зробимо цю казку не простою, а музичною і розфарбуємо її за допомогою музичних інструментів. (Діти розглядають музичні інструменти, повторюють їхні назви). Давайте подумаємо, як ми зобразимо як бігають мишенята? (Діти пропонують постукати пальчиками по барабану) За допомогою якого інструменту можна зобразити вітер? дощ? (дудка,  музичний трикутник). Яким інструментом ми покажемо, як мишки смакували насіння? горішки? (маракас, брязкальце, кастаньєти, дерев’яні ложки). І останнє, що нам залишилось зобразити – це сніжинки, які покрили землю теплою ковдрою. (Діти пропонують металофон).

Вдруге повторюється казка у музичному супроводі.
Муз керівник: 
Ось, діти, поки миз вами розповідали нашу музичну казку, і дощ закінчився.
Знову сонце виглядає,
Сад осінній засинає. Час із мишкою прощатись
Та додому повертатись.
Щоб цю зустріч пам’ятати,
Треба фарби в руки взяти.
Намалюємо усі ми 
Тихий настрій свій осінній.

Під музику діти йдуть у групову кімнату, де на столах лежать шаблони осіннього листя, й розмальовують їх.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (14.01.2018), nastiabar (02.02.2018), ЕВ (07.12.2019), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Марильяна (25.01.2022)

----------


## виктория птица

ЗАБАВЛЯНКИ ВЕСНЯНОГО ДОЩИКУ

		ТЕМАТИЧНЕ ЗАНЯТТЯ ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ СЕРЕДНЬОЇ ГРУПИ.

МЕТА:	ВПІЗНАВАТИ ЗНАЙОМУ П`ЄСУ , ВИЗНАЧАТИ ЇЇ ХАРАКТЕР, РОЗРІЗНЯТИ ДИНАМІКУ ЗВУЧАННЯ . ВЧИТИ ДІТЕЙ СПІВАТИ БЕЗ НАПРУЖЕННЯ У ЗАДАННОМУТЕМПІ.
ВЧИТИ ДІТЕЙ РУХАТИСЯ ЗМІЙКОЮ УЗГОДЖУВАТИ РУХИ  З ТЕКСТОМ ТА МУЗИЧНИМ СУПРОВОДОМ. 
ВИКОРИСТАТИ НЕТРАДІЦІЙНІ ЗАСОБИ МАЛЮВАННЯ (ЗА ДОПОМОГОЮ ПІПЕТКИ).ВИКОРИСТОВУВАТИ  НЕЗВИЧНІ МУЗИЧНІ  ІНСТРУМЕНТИ 
УДОСКОНАЛЮВАТИ КООРДИНАЦІЮ МУЗИЧНИХ РУХІВ, УЗГОДЖУВАТИ РУХИ З ХАРАКТЕРОМ МУЗИКИ.
СТВОРИТИ ПІДНЕСЕНИЙ НАСТРІЙ. ВИХОВУВАТИ ЛЮБОВ ДО МУЗИКИ.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

МУЗ.КЕР.	ДIТИ, СЬОГОДНI В НАС НЕЗВИЧАЙНЕ ЗАНЯТТЯ,А КАЗКОВЕ. А ПРО КОГО КАЗОЧКА ВИ ДIЗНАЄТЕСЬ, ЯКЩО ПРИСЛУХАЄТЕСЬ…(ЗВУЧАТЬ ЗВУКИ ДОЩУ) ЩО ЦЕ ? (ДОЩИК)
ЖИВ НА СВIТI МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ДОЩИК. ВIН, ЯК I УСI МАЛЕНЬКI ДIТИ, ВМIВ ПЛАКАТИ, УСМIХАТИСЯ, ГРАТИСЯ, ПУСТУВАТИ. ТА ОКРIМ ТОГО У НЬОГО БУЛА I ВАЖЛИВА РОБОТА – НОСИТЬ В ЧАРIВНIЙ ТОРБИНЦI ДОЩОВI КРАПЛИНИ . А ВIДКРИВАТИ ТОРБИНКУ МОЖНО БУЛО ТIЛЬКИ ТОДI, КОЛИ ДОЗВОЛЯВ ТАТО-ДОЩ. ТА ОДНОГО РАЗУ З ДОЩИКОМ СТАЛАСЯ ПРИГОДА. ОСЬ ЯКА : 

ЧЕРЕЗ ПОЛЕ, ЧЕРЕЗ ЛIС
ДОЩИК ВОДУ В ТОРБI НIС
РОЗIРВАЛАСЯ ТОРБИНКА - 
ФIОЛЕТОВА ХМАРИНКА.
РОЗЛИЛАСЯ ВМИТЬ ВОДА.
ОТАКА ДОЩУ БIДА

ДАВАЙТЕ ПОКАЖЕМО РУХАМИ ЩО СТАЛОСЯ. ПРОМОВИМО РАЗОМ СЛОВА:

ТУЧА:БАХ-БАХ-БАХ
ДОЩИКI: КРАП-КРАП-КРАП
НIЖКИ: ЧАП-ЧАП-ЧАП
ДIТИ: ХА-ХА-ХА
ТАТО-ДОЩИК: АХ-АХ-АХ.

-I ПОЧАВСЯ ДОЩИК.

            СЛУХАННЯ П’ЄСИ «ДОЩИК» муз.Н.ЛЮБАРСЬКОГО

-ВИ ВПIЗНАЛИ ЦЮ П’ЄСУ . ЯК IЇ НАЗВА. (ДОЩИК)
-ВIРНО, ЦЯ П`ЄCА НАЗИВАЄТЬСЯ “ДОЩИК”, I IЇ НАПИСАВ УКРАIНСЬКИЙ КОМПОЗИТОР Н.ЛЮБАРСЬКИЙ 
-А ЯК ЗВУЧАЛА МУЗИКА НА ПОЧАТКУ : ГОЛОСНО ЧИ ТИХО ? 
ТАК ТИХО .А ЧОМУ? ТОМУ, ЩО ДОЩИК ТIЛЬКИ-НО ПОЧАВСЯ I ТИХЕНЬКО НАКРАПАЄ .
-А ЯК СТАЛА ЗВУЧАТИ МУЗИКА В СЕРЕДИНI П`ЄСИ (ГОЛОСНО) 
ЧОМУ? ДОЩ ПОСИЛИВСЯ
-А ПОТIМ ЯК ЗАЗВУЧАЛА МУЗИКА ? (ТИХIШЕ, ТОМУ ЩО ДОЩИК СКIНЧУЄТЬСЯ) -А МУЗИКА П`ЄСИ ВЕСЕЛА ЧИ СУМНА ? 
ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАСПIВАЄМО, ЯК ДОЩИК СТУКАЄ В ВIКОНЕЧКО(М.К. ПОЯСНЮЄ ЯК ТРЕБА СПIВАТИ)

                 ПIСНЯ “КРАПЕЛЬКИ”

ДАВАЙТЕ ЗОБРАЗИМО НА НАШИХ ВIКОНЕЧКАХ, ЯК СТIКАЮТЬ КРАПЕЛЬКИ ПО ШИБКАХ.

МАЛЮВАННЯ КРАПЕЛЬ  ПIПЕТКОЮ

А ТЕПЕР НАШ ДОЩИК ВИРIШИВ ТРОХИ ПОПУСТУВАТИ, НАМОЧИВ СОРОКОНIЖКУ 

ГРА “ЗМОКЛА СОРОКОНIЖКА”

А КОГО ЩЕ НАМОЧИВ ДОШИК ? 
ДIТИ – НАС
- А ЩО У ВАС В РУКАХ ? (ПАРАСОЛЬКИ)
ЯК СТРИБАЄТЕ ЧЕРЕЗ КАЛЮЖКИ З ПАРАСОЛЬАМИ В РУКАХ?

(СТРИБАЮТЬ ПIД МУЗИКУ)

ПСИХОЛОГИЧНИЙ ЕТЮД “ПАРАСОЛЬКИ”

СКIНЧИВСЯ ДОЩИК , ЗАКРИВАЄМО ПАРАСОЛЬКИ
А ДЕЖ НАШ ДОЩИК? 


НА ТОНКИХ БЛАКИТНИХ НIЖКАХ
ДОЩ ЗАЙШОВ ТИХЕНЬКО В ЛIС.
I ПИТАЄ ТИШКОМ-НИШКОМ.
ДЕ ЯКИЙ ГРИБОК ПIДРIС?...



ТА МОВЧАТЬ ДУБИ Й ЯЛИЧКИ, 
МОВ НАБРАЛИ В РОТ ВОДИЧКИ-
А ДОЩУ НАБРИДЛО НИШКОМ
МIЖ ДЕРЕВАМИ БЛУКАТЬ.

ЗАСВЕРБIЛИ В НЬОГО НIЖКИ 
I ПУСТИЛИСЬ ТАНЦЮВАТЬ.

I НАВКОЛО ВСЕ ЗРАДIЛО
ЗАЗВУЧАЛО, ЗАДЗВЕНIЛО
ЛЛЄТЬСЯ МУЗИКА З НЕБЕС
ДОЩОВИЙ ЗВУЧИТЬ ОРКЕСТР

ДIТИ,  ДАВАЙТЕ  ДОПОМОЖЕМО ДОЩИКУ ГРАТИ ДОЩОВУ МУЗИКУ

ОРКЕСТР ШУМОВИХ IНСТРУМЕНТIВ

ОСЬ МИ ЗАГРАЛИ РАЗОМ З ДОЩИКОМ МЕЛОДIЮ, ВIН ЗВЕСЕЛИВСЯ

ГРАВ НАШ ДОЩИК-НАКРАПАЙЧИК 
БАРАБАНИВ В БАРАБАНЧИК
БУБОНIВ У БУБОНЕЦЬ
ТУТ I КАЗОЧЦI КIНЕЦЬ.

СПОДОБАЛАСЬ КАЗОЧКА ? А ЦЕ ЩО ? 
ЦЕ ДОЩИК ЛИШИВ ДЛЯ ВАС СВОЮ ЧАРIВНУ ТОРБИНКУ.
ПОДИВИМОСЬ ЩО ТУТ (ШАПОЧКИ ХМАРИНОК)
ДАВАЙТЕ ВДЯГНЕМО ЇХ I СТАНЦЮЄМО ТАНОЧОК.

ТАНОК “БIЛI ХМАРИНОЧКИ”

А ТЕПЕР  ДАВАЙТЕ , ДIТИ, РОЗВIЄМО ХМАРИНКИ . БО ТАК ВЖЕ СКУЧИЛИ ЗА СОНЕЧКОМ. ХАЙ  ЗАСВIТИТЬ  I НАМ I ГОСТЯМ.

		(ДIТИ ДУЮТЬ НА ХМАРИНОЧКИ)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
 :Aga: БIЛА КНИГА ЗИМИ

                   МУЗИЧНЕ  ЗАНЯТТЯ ДЛЯ СЕРЕДНЬОЇ ГРУПИ

МЕТА	:	ВЧИТИ  ДІТЕЙ СПІВАТИ ПРИРОДНІМ ГОЛОСОМ, БЕЗ НАПРУЖЕННЯ , ВИРАЗНО ВИКОНУВАТИ ПІСЕННИЙ МАТЕРІАЛ.  РОЗВИВАТИ ОРІЄНТУВАННЯ ТА СВОБОДУ РУХІВ У ПРОСТОРІ. ФОРМУВАТИ У ДІТЕЙ ЗДІБНІСТЬ ДО МУЗИЧНО РУХОВОЇ ІМПРОВІЗАЦІЇ. ВЧИТИ ДІТЕЙ УЗГОДЖУВАТИ РУХИ З ХАРАКТЕРОМ МУЗИКИ, ЄМОЦІЙНО ПЕРЕДАВАТИ ІГРОВІ ОБРАЗИ ТА ДІЇ . ПРИВЕРНУТИ УВАГУ ДО КРАСИ ЗИМОВИХ  ЗВУКІВ ПРИРОДИ. ВИКОРИСТОВУВАТИ МУЗИЧНІ ІНСТРУМЕНТИ (ЗА К.ОРФОМ(ШУРШУНЧИКИ , КУБИКИ, КОРОБОЧКИ З ЗЕРНОМ) ВИКОРИСТОВУВАТИ  НЕТРАДИЦІЙНІ  ПРИЙОМИ ЗОБРАЖЕННЯ СЛІДІВ ТВАРИН ЗА ДОПОМОГОЮ БОРОШНА. ВИХОВУВАТИ ЛЮБОВ ДО МУЗИКИ. 
МАТЕРІАЛ:	ДЗВІНОЧКИ, СНІЖИНКИ, СЛІДИ МИШКИ, ТОРБИНКА, ЧАРІВНІ ОЛІВЦІ, ПЕНЬОК, МУЗИЧНІ ІНСТРУМЕНТИ, БУТАФОРСЬКИЙ ЛІС, МУКА, КОЛЬОРОВА БУМАГА.ГРАМЗАПИС ЗАМЕТІЛІ. 

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ 

 МУЗ.РОБ.	МИ ПРИЙШЛИ З ВАМИ ДО ЗАЛИ,
		ПРИВІТАЄМОСЬ З ГОСТЯМИ:
		ВСІМ ПРИВІТНО ПОСМІХНИТЬСЯ
		І ПОВАЖЛИВО ВКЛОНІТЬСЯ.

		А ТЕПЕР СІДАЙТЕ ,БУДЬ ЛАСКА,
		НАС ЧЕКАЄ ЗИМОВА КАЗКА.

	ЗАВІТАЛА ЗИМОНЬКА КАЗКОВА
	У МІСТА, У СЕЛА, У ЛІСИ
	РОЗТЕЛИЛА БІЛОСНІЖНУ КОВДРУ
	ВКРИЛА І ДЕРЕВА І КУЩИ
		І СТОЯТЬ ВОНИ, НЕМОВ У КАЗЦІ
		В БІЛОМУ ЗИМОВОМУ ВБРАННІ
		ЗИМОНЬКА ЧУДОВА І КАЗКОВА
		ШВИДКО ТАК КРОКУЄ ПО ЗЕМЛІ.

МУЗ.РОБ.	ДАВАЙТЕ ПРО НАШУ СНIГОВУ ЗИМОНЬКУ ЗАСПIВАЄМО СПIВАНОЧКУ.
СПIВАНОЧКА «ЗИМОНЬКА»
- МИ ЗАСПIВАЛИ ЯК ДIТКИ. А ТЕПЕР ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАСПIВАЄМО ПРО ЗИМОНЬКУ, ЯК КОШЕНЯТА(ДIТИ СПIВАЮТЬ МЕЛОДIЮ НА СКЛАД «НЯВ» ).

- А ТЕПЕР ,ЯК ЦУЦЕНЯТА. ЧИТКО ПРОМОВЛЯЙТЕ, СПIВАЙТЕ 
РИТМIЧНО(НА СКЛАД «ГАВ»).
- ОТ ЯК НАМ СТАЛО ВЕСЕЛО.
 МУЗ.КЕР	БІЛИЙ СНІГ! БІЛИЙ СНІГ!
У ТАНКУ КРУЖЛЯЄ
І БІЛЕНЬКИМ КИЛИМКОМ
ЗЕМЛЮ УКРИВАЄ
А ЧОМУ? А ТОМУ-
ЗНАЮТЬ ВСІ МАЛЯТА
ЦЕ ДО НАС ПРИЙШЛА В САДОК
ЗИМОНЬКА ПУХНАТА.

ДІТИ ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАСПІВАЄМО З ВАМИ ПІСНЮ ПРО БІЛИЙ СНІГ.


     		     «БІЛИЙ СНІГ»


       -ДIТИ, В НАШУ ГРУПУ ПРИЙШЛА ПОСИЛКА. ВIДГАДАЙТЕ ВIД КОГО? А ЩОБ ПРОСТIШЕ БУЛО ВIДГАДАТИ, ПОДИВIТЬСЯ НА ВIКОНЦЕ. ХТО ЦЕ ЙОГО РОЗМАЛЮВАВ? 
- ТАК! ЦЕ ДIД МОРОЗ ПРИСЛАВ.
-А ВИ ЗНАЄТЕ, ЧИМ МАЛЮЄ ДIД МОРОЗ НА ВIКНАХ? (ВIДПОВIДI ДIТЕЙ)
-ЧАРIВНИМИ ОЛIВЦЯМИ. ОСЬ ДЛЯ НАС ВIН ПРИСЛАВ ПОСИЛКУ, А В НIЙ – ЧАРIВНI ОЛIВЦI . ЗАРАЗ МИ З ВАМИ  ТЕЖ БУДЕМО МАЛЮВАТИ ЧАРIВНI ВIЗЕРУНКИ  . ТIЛЬКИ ДЛЯ ЦЬОГО НАМ ЩЕ ПОТРIБНА ЧАРIВНА МУЗИКА. СПОЧАТКУ ЧАРIВНI ОЛIВЦI ПОВИННI ПIД МУЗИКУ ПОТАНЦЮВАТИ , ПОКРУЖЛЯТИ, А ПОТIМ СТВОРИТИ ЧАРIВНИЙ МОРОЗНИЙ ВIЗЕРУНОК.

                  ГРА З ЧАРIВНИМИ ОЛIВЦЯМИ

(ДIТИ БIГАЮТЬ ПО КОЛУ, АБО УРОЗТIЧ, «МАЛЮЮТЬ» КРУГОВИМИ ТА ХВИЛЕПОДIБНИМИ РУХАМИ, КРУЖЛЯЮТЬ З ОЛIВЦЯМИ УГОРI. З ЗАКIНЧЕННЯМ МУЗИКИ  СТВОРЮЮТЬ ВIЗЕРУНОК. РОЗДИВЛЯЮТЬСЯ. ГРА ПОВТОРЮЄТЬСЯ ЩЕ РАЗ.)
- ДIТИ ,А ХОЧЕТЕ ПIТИ ПОГУЛЯТИ У ЗИМОВИЙ ЛIС . 

                     ВПРАВА НА ІМІТАЦІЙНІ РУХИ

ПРЯМО ПО ДОРIЖЦI КРОКУЮТЬ НАШI НIЖКИ.

(ЗВУЧИТЬ МАРШ,ЙДУТЬ ПIДНIМАЯ НIЖКИ)

НIЖКАМИ – ДИБ, ДИБ,
ЧЕРЕЗ ПЕНЬОЧКИ – СТРИБ, СТРИБ!

                          (СТРИБАЮТЬ) 
            ПОПЕРЕДУ НАМЕТ , ЛОПАТАМИ РОЗГРЕБЛИ-ОСЬ ТАК!
МIТЛОЮ РОЗМЕЛИ – ОСЬ ТАК!
ЗНОВУ ПО ДОРIЖЦI КРОКУЮТЬ НАШI НIЖКИ.

-ОСЬ ПРИЙШЛИ ДО ЛIСУ. ТА ЩО ЦЕ? ЧУЄТЕ? (МУЗИКА ЗАМЕТIЛI)
ПОСЛУХАЙТЕ, ЯК ГУДЕ ВIТЕР (ЗВУЧИТЬ ФОНОГРАМА)
А ЦЕ ЧИЯ МУЗИКА ЗАЗВУЧАЛА?. ТАК . ЦЕ ЗАКРУЖЛЯЛИ СНIЖИНКИ.  СКIЛЬКИ БIЛИХ СНIЖИНОК ВКРИЛО ЗЕМЛЮ, I ЯЛИНКИ, I ДЕРЕВА, I КУЩИ. ЗАМЕТIЛЬ СТИХЛА. ПОДИВIТЬСЯ , ЯК ГАРНО НАВКОЛО . ТА СНIЖИНКИ НЕРУХОМI. ДАВАЙТЕ СПРОБУЄМО IХ ОЖИВИТИ, I З НИМИ ПОТАНЦЮВАТИ. ДЛЯ ЦЬОГО НАМ ПОТРIБНI ЧАРIВНI ДЗВIНОЧКИ. А НУ ПОДИВIТЬСЯ , ЧИ НЕ ПРИХОВАЛА ЗИМОНЬКА IХ ДЕСЬ ТУТ, У ЛIСI.

(ДIТИ ХОДЯТЬ З ДЗВIНОЧКАМИ ТА ОЖИВЛЯЮТЬ СНIЖИНКИ, БЕРУТЬ IХ ПО ДВI. ЗАКРIПЛЮЮТЬ ЇХ НА ПАЛЬЧИКАХ  ОБОХ РУК, А ДЗВIНОЧКИ СКЛАДАЮТЬ У КОРОБКУ)

                 ТАНОК ЗІ СНIЖИНКАМИ

- ДIТИ ,ПОДИВIТЬСЯ ЧИЇСЬ СЛIДИ. ЧИЇ Ж ВОНИ ?
ДАВАЙТЕ ПОСЛУХАЄМО МУЗИКУ I ВОНА НАМ ДОПОМОЖЕ ЗДОГАДАТИСЬ

             П`ЄСА «МИШЕНЯТА»

(СЛIДИ МИШКИ, ПОРУЧ ПЕНЬОК I ТОРБИНКА )

           ПО ЛIСОЧКУ БIГЛА МИШКА
У ТОРБИНЦI НЕСЛА КНИЖКУ
ОБ ПЕНЬОЧОК ЗАЧЕПИЛАСЬ
I ТОРБИНКА ЗАГУБИЛАСЬ
МИ ПО ЛIСУ ЙШЛИ
I ТОРБИНКУ ЦЮ ЗНАЙШЛИ

(В ТОРБИНЦI КНИЖКА З КАРТИНКАМИ ДО КАЗКИ «РУКАВИЧКА» )

       А ТУТ ЩЕ Є I МУЗИЧНI IНСТРУМЕНТИ . МАБУДЬ МИШКА НЕСЛА ЦЮ ТОРБИНКУ НАМ.
     ВОНА ХОТIЛА ЩОБ МИ ЗIГРАЛИ ЦЮ КАЗОЧКУ НА МУЗИЧНИХ IНСТРУМЕНТАХ.
ДАВАЙТЕ РОЗДИВИМОСЬ ЯКI ТУТ МУЗИЧНI IНСТРУМЕНТИ(РОЗДИВЛЯЮТЬСЯ) 

ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ ЧИТАТИМЕ КАЗОЧКУ, А ВИ БУДЕТЕ ЗОБРАЖУВАТИ IЇ ГЕРОIВ НА МУЗИЧНИХ IНСТРУМЕНТАХ.

- ОЙ ЦЕ КАЗОЧКА ПРО МИШКУ ТА IЇ ДРУЗIВ, ЯКI ЖИЛИ У РУКАВИЧЦI. ЦЕ КАЗОЧКА                   «РУКАВИЧКА».            БЕРIТЬ ХТО ЯКИЙ ХОЧЕ  
         IНСТРУМЕНТ.
                            НУ СЛУХАЙТЕ:
АВТОР - ЯКОСЬ ДIД СТАРИЙ ПО ДРОВА В ЛIС ХОДИВ.
ТА Й У ЛIСI РУКАВИЧКУ ЗАГУБИВ.
БIГЛА ЛIСОЧКОМ ТИМ МИШКА МАЛЕНЬКА.
БАЧИТЬ ЛЕЖИТЬ РУКАВИЧКА СТАРЕНЬКА.
А ВЖЕ НАСТАЛА ХОЛОДНА ЗИМА,
А В МИШКИ НI ХАТКИ , НI НIРКИ НЕМА.
МИШКА	ВЖЕ ПРИЙШЛИ ЗИМОВI ДНI – 
ТРЕБА ЩОСЬ РОБИТИ.
ХАТКА БУДЕ ТУТ МЕНI ,
В НIЙ Я БУДУ ЖИТИ.
        (ДИТИНА ЗОБРАЖУЄ НА ІНСТРУМЕНТІ , ЯК БІЖИТЬ МИШКА)
АВТОР	СТРИБАЄ ПО СНIГУ ЯКОСЬ ЗАЙЧИК ДОВГОВУХИЙ.
ЗАМЕРЗ. ПОБАЧИВ ХАТКУ ТА Й ПОСТУКАВ.
(ХТО ЗОБРАЗИТЬ ЗАЙЧИКА? НА ЯКОМУ IНСТРУМЕНТI?)
ЗАЙЧИК	В РУКАВИЧЦI ХТОСЬ Є ЧИ НЕМА ?
БО МЕНЕ ЗАСТУДИЛА ЗИМА.
 - Я МИШКА-ШКРЯБОТУШКА.(ГРАЄ)
   А ТИ ХТО?
ЗАЙЧИК	ТА Я ЗАЙЧИК-ПОБIГАЙЧИК.
ПУСТИ МЕНЕ В ХАТКУ,
                 (ГРАЄ)
АВТОР	ДРУЖНО ТАК ЖИВУТЬ, ПРАЦЮЮТЬ,
ХОЧ ЗИМА НА ДВОРI –НЕ ГОРЮЮТЬ,
          БIГЛА ТИМ ЛIСОМ КРАСУНЯ-ЛИСИЧКА
     (НА ЯКОМУ IНСТРУМЕНТI ЗОБРАЗИМО ЛИСИЧКУ?)
                     БАЧИТЬ ЛЕЖИТЬ НА СНIГУ РУКАВИЧКА.
ЛИСИЧКА       ХТО ЖИВЕ В ЦIЙ РУКАВИЧЦI ?
                               ВIДГУКНIТЬСЯ ДО ЛИСИЧКИ.
ЗВІРИ        -Я МИШКА-ШКРЯБОТУШКА
                   -Я ЗАЙЧИК-ПОБIГАЙЧИК
                   А ТИ ХТО?
ЛИСИЧКА   Я РУДА ЛИСИЧКА
ПУСТIТЬ МЕНЕ ДО РУКАВИЧКИ.
АВТОР        РАПТОМ ВОВК БIЖИТЬ ЗАМЕРЗ,
                        ВIД ХОЛОДУ ДРИЖИТЬ.(ГРАЄ)
ВОВК      -В РУКАВИЧЦI ХТОСЬ Є ЧИ НЕМА?
                 В ЛIСI БРОДИТЬ СУРОВА ЗИМА.
ЗВІРИ    -Я МИШКА- ШКРЯБОТУШКА.(ГРАЄ)
               -Я ЗАЙЧИК-ПОБIГАЙЧИК.
	   -Я ЛИСИЧКА-СЕСТРИЧКА
               А ТИ ХТО?
ВОВК         -Я ВОВЧОК СIРИЙ БОЧОК!
ПУСТIТЬ МЕНЕ ДО СЕБЕ(ГРАЄ)

АВТОР      ДРУЖНО ЖИВУТЬ УСI, ПРАЦЮТЬ,
                    ХОЧ ЗИМА НАДВОРI – НЕ ГОРЮЮТЬ!
                    ОСЬ IДЕ ЛЕДВЕ-ЛЕДВЕ ВЕДМIДЬ
                   ВАЖКО ЛАПАМИ ПЕРЕСТУПАЄ
  (ЗОБРАЗIТЬ ЯК ЙДЕ ВЕДМIДЬ, ЯКИЙ НАМ IНСТРУМЕНТ ДОПОМОЖЕ) 
                    БАЧИТЬ РУКАВИЧКУ ТА Й ПИТАЄ
ВЕДМІДЬ             -ОЙ, НАСТАЛА ЗЛЮЩА ЗИМА
                           ЧИ Є ХТО В РУКАВИЧЦI, ЧИ НЕМА?
ЗВІРИ         -Я МИШКА-ШКРЯБОТУШКА.
                    Я-ЗАЙЧИК-ПОБIГАЙЧИК
                   -А Я ЛИСИЧКА-СЕСТРИЧКА
                     -А Я ВОВЧОК, СIРИЙ БОЧОК
                       А ТИ ХТО?
ВЕДМІДЬ   Я ВЕДМIДЬ ВОЛОХАТИЙ.
                     ПУСТIТЬ МЕНЕ ДО ХАТИ
АВТОР    ДРУЖНО ТАК ЖИВУТЬ, УСI ПРАЦЮЮТЬ.
                  ХОЧ ЗИМА НА ДВОРI НЕ ГОРЮЮТЬ
                АЖ РАПТОМ З-ЗА ЛІСУ ПОКАЗАВСЯ ДІДУСЬ ,                                                                                                               
                 ЗВІРИ ЗЛЯКАЛИСЬ ТА Й РОЗБІГЛИСЯ ХТО КУДИ,
                    ЛИШЕ СВОЇ СЛIДИ ЛИШИЛИ.

                    (ДІТИ ВСІ ОДНОЧАСНО ГРАЮТЬ)

МУЗ. КЕР.	ДАВАЙТЕ ЗОБРАЗИМО З ВАМИ ЗА ДОПОМОГОЮ БОРОШНА, ЯКІ   
                  СЛІДИ ЛИШИЛИ ЗВІРІ НА СТЕЖИНЦІ. ЦЕ МОЖУТЬ БУТИ СЛІДИ ЗВІРЯТ   
               З КАЗОЧКИ «РУКАВИЧКА» , А МОЖЕ ВИ ПОСТАВИТЕ ВІДБИТКИ СЛІДІВ 
              ЯКОГОСЬ НЕЗВИЧАЙНОГО ЧИ ФАНТАСТИЧНОГО  ЗВІРА ЯКОГО ВИ САМІ
              ПРИДУМАЛИ
               ОСЬ У НАС ТУТ ЗИМОВА СТЕЖИНКА.

       (ДІТИ РОБЛЯТЬВІДБИТКИ ПАЛЬЧИКІВ, ПОТІМ РОЗДИВЛЯЮТЬСЯ )


А ТЕПЕР НАМ ЧАС ПОВЕРТАТИСЯ ДО ДИТЯЧОГО САДОЧКА.
ДАВАЙТЕ НАПАМ`ЯТЬ ПРО НАШУ ПРОГУЛЯНКУ У ЛІСІ ВІЗЬМЕМО  ЧАРІВНІ СНІЖИНКИ 

(ДІТИ БЕРУТЬ СНІЖИНКИ З ЯКИМИ ТАНЦЮВАЛИ, ВИХОДЯТЬ ІЗ ЗАЛУ)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
:biggrin:  ДАРУНКИ МУЗИЧНОЇ СКРИНЬКИ(середня група)

МЕТА :    ОЗНАЙОМИТИ ДІТЕЙ З МУЗИЧНОЮ СКРИНЬКОЮ. ВГАДУВАТИ  
                              ЗНАЙОМІ   МУЗ. ТВОРИ ЗА ЗВУЧАННЯМ, ХАРАКТЕРИЗУВАТИ ЇХ   
ЗА ТЕМПОМ, ДІНАМІКОЮ, ВИСОТОЮ ЗВУЧАННЯ . РОЗРІЗНЯТИ ЗВУЧАННЯ КОЛИСКОВОЇ ТА ВАЛЬСУ. 
        ВЕСТИ В АКТИВНИЙ СЛОВНИК  СЛОВО « ГРАЙЛИВИЙ» ДЛЯ ВИЗНАЧЕННЯ НАСТРОЮ МУЗИЧНИХ ТВОРІВ.
 СПІВАТИ БЕЗ НАПРУЖЕННЯ У ЗАДАННОМУ ТЕМПІ, СПІВАТИ СОЛО. УДОСКОНАЛЮВАТИ КООРДИНАЦІЮ МУЗИЧНИХ РУХІВ. ЗАКРІПИТИ ПОРЯДКОВУ  ЛІЧБУ У МЕЖАХ 5-ти .
 ОРІЄНТУВАННЯ (ПРАВОРУЧ, ЛІВОРУЧ). РОЗВИВАТИ ЗОРОВУ ПАМ`ЯТЬ ТА УВАГУ .
 ЗАКРІПИТИ ВАЛЕОЛОГІЧНІ ЗНАННЯ ДІТЕЙ ПРО ЗАСОБИ ЛІКУВАННЯ ТА ПРОФІЛАКТІКУ  ПРОСТУДНИХ ЗАХВОРЮВАНЬ. ВИРІЗНЯТИ ЛІКАРСЬКІ РОСЛИНИ МІЖ ІНШИХ. ВИХОВУВАТИ ПОЧУТТЯ СПІВЧУТТЯ. 
СТВОРИТИ ПІДНЕСЕНИЙ НАСТРІЙ.


 			ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ :

МУЗ.КЕР	ДІТИ СЬОГОДНІ ДО НАШОГО ДИТСАДКА ПРИНЕСЛИ ПАКУНОК, ОСЬ   
ЯКИЙ ГАРНИЙ. ДАВАЙТЕ ПОДИВИМОСЬ ЩО ТАМ
(РОЗГОРТАЮТЬ. ТАМ СКРИНЬКА)
ДІТИ, ЦЕ СКРИНЯ. ТА ВОНА НЕ ПРОСТА, А МУЗИЧНА.

ЯК ЗАЧИНЕНА – МОВЧИТЬ,
А ВІДЧИНЕШ – ЗАЗВУЧИТЬ.
ТУТМЕЛОДІЯ НОЧУЄ,
ДО ВПОДОБИ ВСІМ , ХТО ЧУЄ.

(ВІДЧИНЯЄ СКРИНЬКУ, ЗВУЧИТЬ МЕЛОДІЯ)

МУЗ.КЕР.	ВАМ СПОДОБАЛАСЬ ,ЯК ГРАЛА МУЗИЧНА СКРИНЬКА?
		ЩОБ ЗАГРАТИ НА БАРАБАНІ , ТРЕБА ВДАРЯТИ ПО НЬОМУ ПАЛИЧКАМИ; НА МЕТАЛОФОНІ – МОЛОТОЧКОМ ; ЩОБ ЗАГРАВ БАЯН, ТРЕБА ПОТЯГНУТИ ЗА МІХИ; А ЩОБ ЗАЗВУЧАЛА МУЗИЧНА СКРИНЬКА, ТРЕБА ВІДЧИНИТИ ІЇ  І ЗВІДТИ ПОЛИНЕ МЕЛОДІЯ, ЗАКРИЄШ СКРИНЬКУ, МЕЛОДІЯ ПЕРЕСТАНЕ ЗВУЧАТИ.(ПОКАЗУЄ).

	А ЗАРАЗ Я ЗАГРАЮ ВАМ П`ЄСУ КОМПОЗИТОРА В. НЕКРАСОВА, ЯКА ТЕЖ НАЗИВАЄТЬСЯ «МУЗИЧНА СКРИНЬКА»(ГРАЄ)

 СЛУХАННЯ П`ЄСИ «МУЗИЧНА СКРИНЬКА»

ЯК ЗВУЧАЛА МЕЛОДІЯ ? (ВИСОКО, ЛЕГКО, ТИХО, ПОВІЛЬНО)
А ЯКІЙ НАСТРІЙ У ЦІЄЇ П`ЄСИ ?(ДОБРИЙ, СВІТЛИЙ, СУМНИЙ ЧИ ВЕСЕЛИЙ)
А ЩЕ МОЖНАСКАЗАТИ ГРАЙЛИВИЙ. ПОВТОРІТЬ. 
МЕЛОДІЯ ПРИКРАШЕНА УРИВЧАСТИМИ КОРОТКИМИ НОТАМИ? САМЕ ЦИМ ДОСЯГАЄТЬСЯ ЛЕГКІСТЬ, ГРАЙЛИВІСТЬ ЗВУЧАННЯ.
ДІТИ, А ЩЕ Я ПОМІТИЛА, ЩО ЦЯ СКРИНЬКА НЕ ПРОСТО МУЗИЧНА, А ЩЕ Й ЧАРІВНА. ВОНА ЩОСЬ ПРИХОВУЄ ВІД НАС. А ЩО САМЕ, ДІЗНАЄТЕСЬ КОЛИ ВІДГАДАЄТЕ ЗАГАДКИ, АЛЕ НЕ ПРОСТІ, А МУЗИЧНІ.

ОСЬ ПЕРША МУЗИЧНА ЗАГАДКА.

ПРО КОГО ЦЯ СПІВАНОЧКА? (ГРАЄ МЕЛОДІЮ «КИЦЬКА»).
-ПРО КИЦЬКУ .

ТАК ВІДКРИЄМО СКРИНЬКУ. А ОСЬ І КИЦЬКА(ДІСТАЄ)

ШЕРСТКА ПУХНАСТЕНЬКА,
ВУШКА МАЛЕНЬКІ,
ЛАПОЧКИ М`ЯКЕНЬКІ
ХОДИТЬ КИЦЬКА ТИХО
МИШКАМ БУДЕ ЛИХО

ЗАСПІВАЄМО СПІВАНОЧКУ «КИЦЬКА» 
ЯК БУДЕМО  СПІВАТИ(НАСПІВНО,СПОКІЙНО)

СПІВАНОЧКА « КИЦЬКА»

А ОСЬ ДРУГА ЗАГАДКА. ЯКУ ЦЕ Я ЗАГРАЮ ПІСЕНЬКУ(УРИВОК)
ДІТИ	- « ПІВНИКОВЕ ГОРЕ» .     ДІСТАЄ ІГРАШКУ

ОСЬ ПІВНИЧОК ДЗЬОБАТИЙ,
ГОЛОСИСТИЙ ТА ЗАВЗЯТИЙ.
А ДЕ Ж ЙОГО СЕСТРИЧКА?
ДОБРА ГОСПОДАРОЧКА,
КУРОЧКА-ЧУБАРОЧКА.

 ОСЬ І ВОНА. ДАВАЙТЕ ЗАСПІВАЄМО ЦЮ ПІСЕНЬКУ .ЯК ТРЕБА ЇЇ СПІВАТИ(ЖАЛІСНО, СУМНО, ПОВІЛЬНО)
  ЧОМУ? – ТОМУ  , ЩО ПІВНИК ХВОРИЙ 

 ПІСНЯ « ПІВНИКОВЕ ГОРЕЧКО»

А ТЕПЕР ДАВАЙТЕ ХТОСЬ ЗАСПІВАЄ СОЛО КУРОЧКИ. ЯК ЦЕ СОЛО ? (ХТОСЬ 
                  ОДИН)
СЬОГОДНІ СОЛІСТКОЮ-КУРОЧКОЮ В НАС БУДЕ ДІВЧИНКА,
 СЛУХАЙТЕ УВАЖНО:БІЛЯВЕ ВОЛОССЯ , ЧЕРВОНЕ ПЛАТТЯЧКО , БІЛИЙ БАНТИК, ЧОРНІ ЧЕРЕВИЧКИ. ХТО ЦЕ ? ПРИДИВІТЬСЯ УВАЖНО. 

А ПІВНИК БУДЕ ХЛОПЧИК(АНАЛОГІЧНО)
                             (ДІТЯМ ОДЯГАЮТЬ ШАПОЧКИ)

ПІСНЯ «ПІВНИКОВЕ ГОРЕЧКО» СОЛО

МУЗ.КЕР	ДІТИ, А ЧИМ ЖЕ ЛІКУВАТИ ПІВНИКА ВІД ЗАСТУДИ?
ЯКІ ЛІКАРСЬКІ ЗАСОБИ , ЧИ МОЖЕ ТРАВИ ВИ ЗАПРОПОНУЄТЕ?

 (ЧАЙ З МАЛИНОЮ  , ТЕПЛЕ МОЛОКО, ПІГУЛКИ, ЧАЙ З ЛИПОЮ, ГІРЧИЧНИКИ, ТОЩО)
ДІТИ МОЛОДЦІ. А ОСЬ ПОДИВІТЬСЯ В НАС Є КАРТКИ З  ЗОБРАЖЕННЯМ РОСЛИН. ТРЕБА ВИБРАТИ З НИХ ТІ , ЯКІ ДОПОМОЖУТЬ ВІД ЗАСТУДИ. ХТО ХОЧЕ ПОКАЗАТИ І НАЗВАТИ НАМ ЛІКАРСЬКІ РОСЛИНИ

ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ЛІКАРСЬКІ РОСЛИНИ»

МУЗ.КЕР.	ДІТИ, А ЩО ТРЕБА РОБИТИ , ЩОБ НЕ ЗАСТУДИТИСЬ?
           (ЗАКАЛЯТИСЬ, РОБИТИ ЗАРЯДКУ, ТОЩО)

ДАВАЙТЕ НАВЧИМО ПІВНИКА РОБИТИ ЗАРЯДКУ.
ВИХОДЬТЕ НА КИЛИМ.
ЗАРАЗ ВСІ ХЛОПЧИКИ БУДУТЬ ПІВНИКАМИ , СТАНОВІТЬСЯ ПОСЕРЕДИНІ ,
 А ДІВЧАТКА ПОКИ ЩО  СТАНЬТЕ ОСТОРОНЬ ВА БУДЕТЕ КУРОЧКАМИ.
ПІВНИКИ ПОЧИНАЙТЕ РОБИТИ ЗАРЯДКУ.

ВПРАВА «ЗАРЯДКА»

А ТЕПЕР, ПІВНИКИ , ЗНАЙДІТЬ СОБІ КУРОЧКУ

     ВИКОНУЄТЬСЯ ЗАРЯДКА В ПАРАХ

    СІДАЙТЕ ТЕПЕР НА КИЛИМ

ПОГЛЯНЕМО , ЩО НАМ ЩЕ ПОДАРУЄ СКРИНЬКА

(ВІДКРИВАЄ, ДІСТАЄ ДВОХ СОБАЧОК)

 ЯКОГО ВОНИ КОЛЬОРУ? 

ВЕСЕЛІ СОБАЧКИ,
ПОЛКАН І ОРИШКА
ЗАТІЯЛИ В ПАРІ УДВОХ ТАНЦЮВАТЬ.
КРУЖЛЯЛИ, КРУЖЛЯЛИ
ТА ОСЬ ЗАМОРИЛИСЬ,
ВМОСТИЛИСЬ ПОРУЧ ВІДПОЧИВАТЬ.

СОБАЧКИ ПІДГОТУВАЛИ ДЛЯ ВАС ЦІКАВУ ГРУ. ВОНИ ХОЧУТЬ, ЩОБ ВИ ВГАДАЛИ, ЩО ВОНИ РОБЛЯТЬ: ТАНЦЮЮТЬ ЧИ СПЛЯТЬ.
ПІДІЙДІТЬ ДО СТОЛИКІВ. ВІЗЬМІТЬ ПО 2 КАРТКИ, ЩО НА НИХ ЗОБРАЖЕНО? (СОБАЧКИ).
ЩО ВОНИ РОБЛЯТЬ?(СПЛЯТЬ, ТАНЦЮЮТЬ).
 ЗАРАЗ ЗВУЧАТИМЕ МУЗИКА, А ВИ ВГАДАЙТЕ ЩО,ПІД ЯКУ МУЗИКУРОБЛЯТЬ СОБАЧКИ, І ПОКАЗУЙТЕ ВІДПОВІДНІ КАРТКИ

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА
     « ВГАДАЙ ЩО РОБЛЯТЬ СОБАЧКИ»

СОБАЧКАМ СПОДОБАЛОСЬ ЯК ВИ ГРАЛИ .

А КИЦЬКА ТА ПТАШКИ ТЕЖ ХОЧУТЬ ПОГРАТИ З НАМИ . ПОДИВІТЬСЯ ВОНИ ВЖЕ ЗАСУМУВАЛИ БЕЗ НАС . ДАВАЙТЕ ЇХ ЗАПРОСИМО ПОГРАТИ.

ДІТИ ЛІЧАТЬ ТВАРИН ТА ПТАХІВ. ВІДПОВІДАЮТЬ , НА ЯКОМУ МІСЦІ ПО ПОРЯДКУ ВОНИ СТОЯТЬ . 

ПРОВОДИТЬСЯ ГРА «ВГАДАЙ КОГО НЕ СТАЛО»

 (ДІТИ ВГАДУЮТЬ ,ЯКОЇ ІГРАШКИ НЕ СТАЛО , НА ЯКОМУ МІСЦІ ПО ПОРЯДКУ ВОНА СТОЯЛА. ХТО СТОЇТЬ ЛІВОРУЧ, ХТО СТОЇТЬ ПРАВОРУЧ)

ІГРАШКАМ ДУЖЕ У ВАС ПОДОБАЄТЬСЯ. ДАВАЙТЕ ДЛЯ НИХ   
   ПОТАНЦЮЄМО ВЕСЕЛИЙ ТАНОК

ТАНОК


ЧАРІВНІЙ МИ ВДЯЧНІ СКРИНЦІ
ЗА МУЗИЧНІ ЗА ГОСТИНЦІ,
ЗА МЕЛОДІЮ ЧУДОВУ
ЩЕ ЇЇ ПОЧУЄМ ЗНОВУ.

СПОДОБАЛИСЬ ВАМ ПОДАРУНКИ МУЗИЧНОЇ СКРИНЬКИ?
 БЕРІТЬ ІГРАШКИ ДО ГРУПИ І ЩЕ З НИМИ ПОГРАЙТЕСЯ.
 Я ГАДАЮ, ЩО НАСТУПНОГО РАЗУ СКРИНЬКА ДЛЯ НАС ПРИГОТУЄ ЩЕ ЩОСЬ ЦІКАВЕ. :Fz:

----------

ina (02.09.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (14.01.2018), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Алена Болинская (27.10.2016), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## EJIeHa

Всем приветы , хочу разместить несколько занятий по атестации  , работу и анкету  с родителями 

КОНСПЕКТ
РОЗВАГИ НА ТЕМУ:

„БЕЗПЕКА У ЛІСІ”
 з елементами ТРВЗ
старша група




Мета 
:закріпити основні правила пожежної безпеки та засвоїти порядок дій у випадку виникнення пожежі ,удосконалювати вміння дітей виконувати основні рухи :  підлізання в дугу грудьми вперед , стрибки у довжину, біг  між предметами;
самостійно  перешиковуватись, починати рухи після музичного вступу , змінювати їх згідно музичних фраз , уміти орієнтуватися у просторі під час виконання різних видів музично-ритмічних рухів, виховувати дисциплінованість , прагнення зберегти своє здоров”я , майно.


Матеріал : 
декорації на тему „ЛІС”,  хатинка для дитячої театралізації , нетрадиційне фізичне обладнання  , костюми  лісових звірів , імітація вогню.


Ведуча.
З осінніми дощами настали холода Вони застерігають, що скоро вже зима. У лісі всі звірятка запаси запасають, Ховають у хатинки і листям прикривають.

Ведуча. 
їй назустріч Вовчик-братик також друзів йде шукати
І з лисичкою, напевно, йому зустрітися приємно.

Вовк.
Гей, здоров була, кума! А чого це ти сама?
Лисиця.
Та все думаю, гадаю де це зиму зимувати.
Де хвоста свого сховати?
Вовк.
Що? Зима? В мене хатки теж нема.
Лисиця.
То ходімо пошукаєм, інших звірів розпитаєм.
Хоровод - гра „Лісові звірята"
Бачите оту ялинку? Біля неї на хвилинку Зупинилася лисиця, щоб навколо роздивиться Чи не видно друзів в лісовій окрузі.
Лисиця. Я лисиця не проста, в мене шубка золота. Я все бачу, я все чую, я усіх перехитрую.
Фото Лисиці Вовк.
Хтось виходить з лісу наче... Ой, та це ж Мишко ледачий.

Ведмідь.
Працювати я не звик, і болить у мене бік
Ноги ломить, хвіст болить і за вухом щось свербить.
Мед смачненький й гУруші їв, всі запаси свої з'їв
Наївся на повний ротик, бачите товстий животик.
Буду взимку спати, лапочку смоктати.
Сорока.
Скре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке! Чи ви чули про таке? В лісі спокою нема, бо на носі вже зима Кожен щось собі збирає, запасає і ховає І у мене є діла, полетіла далі я.

Вовк.
Може звить собі гніздо? Чи залізти у дупло?
Лисиця.
Білка у дуплі живе, ось вона сюди вже йде.
Білка.
Прокидаюсь рано-рано і працюю я старанно Я стрибаю та стрибаю, у ліску гриби шукаю, Рву горішки на гіллі та ховаю у дуплі.
Ведуча.
Пострибала Білка з гілля на гілля
В дуплі залишилась лише дітвора.
Більчата посідали та удвох занудьгували.
Сидять міркують

Білченя.
Горіхи смачні, коли б ще підсмажити їх на вогні.
Ведуча.
Знайшли сірники пустотливі більчата,
І вогнище стали в дуплі розкладати.
По деревах пострибали, гілок сухеньких назбирали
Підпалили сірничок і з'явився язичок.
Білченя.
Ой, як полум'я горить! Та куди ж воно біжить?
Ведуча.
Трухляве дупло спалахнуло умить,
І дуб загорівся, і ліс вже горить.
Усі звірі налякались, хто де бачив, там ховались,
А багаття розгоралось, палало,
Злим вогнем всіх навколо лякало.
Вогонь, (розкидає багаття)
Вогонь.
Привіт усім, хто любить сірники, хто вогнища розводить залюбки!
Тож слухайте уважно, діти, як правильно пожежу розпалити.
Спочатку ви по хаті побродіть, понишпоріть і сірники знайдіть,
Хай дим й вогонь усі далеко бачать, бо ви герой, а це велика вдача.
І як герой, сховайтесь тодалі від вогню - хоча б під ліжко Вогонь.
А я буду танцювати, веселиться.
Вогонь.
Ви чому скривили лиця?
Лісовик.
Ти бач, як розгулявся, зупинись! Стій! Ти так навчать дітей не смій!
Ой, малята поможіть, ліс від пожежі спасіть!

Ведуча. (Діалог з дітьми)
-	Якшо трапиться пожежа - 01 набрати треба!
-	Сірники, всі мксять знати, не іграшка для маляти!
-	Дим побачив - не тікай, пожежників викликай!
-	Правила запам'ятайте! їх в житті не забувайте!
-	Чи для пустощів, чи гри - сірників не бери!
Бо з Вогнем погані жарти - жартувати з ним не варто!
-	Не розпалюй сам багаття, не пали у дома, в хаті.
Легко вогник запалить, та не просто погасить!
(Вікторина, ігри та запитання для батьків)
З'являється Пожежник, дзвонить дзвонико
Пожежник.
Треба в ліс нам мерщій вирушати, та звірят від Вогню рятувати. Гей, дівчатка і хлоп'ятка, готуйтеся, у дорогу далеку лаштуйтеся.
(шикуються у дві команди)
Дитина 1.
Є пожежні серед нас, всі спортсмени - вищий клас!
Дитина 2.
Ми дужі вогнеборці, усі сміливі хлопці.
Куди нас викликають, там полум'я зникає!
(Пісня „Ліва права", перешикування)

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Алена Болинская (20.10.2016), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## EJIeHa

ВИСТАВА
НА ТЕМУ:
„НЕБИЛИЦІ НА МОРСЬКОМУ ДНІ”
з елементами ТРВЗ
старша група

    Мета:  стимулювати  дитячу  творчість,  своєрідність  відображення  ігрових  образів,  
                 імітаційних  рухів,  емоційних  станів  персонажів;  підтримувати  у  дітей  вигадку, 
                 фантазію  під  час  вибору  і  показу  нетрадиційних  костюмів;  розвивати  чутли-
                 вість  до  настрою  музики  шляхом  власної  пластики  під  час  емпатії  ( метод 
                 ТРВЗ );  виховувати  колективістичні  стосунки  та  отримувати  задоволення  від 
                 самовираження  в  мистецьких  діях.


                                                             Хід    вистави:

            Діти  заходять  до  залу  через  лабіринт – тунель.
                             / звучить  шум  моря /

  Голос  Духа  Морської  Печері:

                Я  Дух  Морської  Печері
                Чую  шум  прибоя...

                              Всім  дорослим  і  малим,
                              Літнім,  молодим,  старим,
                              Можна  вволю  жартувати,
                              Досхочу  фантазувати.

Ведуча:          Діти,  озерніться  навкруги,  куди  нас  сьогодні  завела  наша  фантазія?

І  дитина:      В  нашім  морі  другий  рік,
                      Не  вода  тече,  а  сік.
                      Дітлахи  приходять  зранку
                      Набирають  соку  в  банку.

ІІ  дитина:      В  морі  риби  не  пірнають, 
                       А  під  хмарами  літають.
                       Запросили  в  гості  гаву,
                       П”ють  з  вершками  чорну  каву.

ІІІ  дитина:      А  акула  в  холодочку
                        Вишиває  їм  сорочку.
                        Бачила  на  власні  очі,
                        Червоні  краби  серед  ночі  --
                        Рибу – меч  зловили,
                        Їй  масажика  зробили.

ІV  дитина       Кит  знайшов  з  калини  гілку,
                        І  зробив  собі  сопілку.
                        Коломийки  в  морі  грає,
                        Рибки  весело  співають.
Ведуча:      Морське  дно  --  це  красиве,  дивовижне  і  неповторне  місце,  повне  цікавинок
                   і  таємниць.




                   Хоча  разом  з  тим  і  досить  небезпечне,  тож  не  варто  ловити  гав,  розгляда-
                   ючи  яскравих  морських  мешканців,  бо  котрийсь  з  них  залюбки  тобою  пообі-
                   дають.

                    Та  ми  знаємо  з  вами  з  ким  можна  товаришувати,  а  з   кого  потрібно  три-
                     матися  осторонь.

                     А  в  нашій  уяві  море  зовсім  інше.

                     / пісня  „ Це  море  фантастичне ” /

Ведуча:       А  ось  і  морський  гардероб
                    Одяг  тут  на  всі  смаки.
                    Ну  що,  спробуєм  приміряти?
 / декорації  костюмів  морських  тварин,  зображених  на  ватмані  з  отвором  для  лиця  ди-  тини:  осьміног,  кит,  краб,  морський  коник,  акула  --  уявне  перетворення /.

І  дитина:      В  морі  рибка  золота,
                      Кораблі  переверта.
                      Він  великий  і  важкий,
                      Мов  ракета  він  стрімкий.
                                                                    ( кит )

ІІ  дитина:     Родич  рака,  живе  у  морі, 
                      Щоб  не  згинути  в  біді – 
                      Тримає  ножиці  в  воді.
                                                                    ( краб )

ІІІ  дитина:     Крила  є,  та  не  літає.
                       Ніг  немає,  а  не  дожинеш.
                       Зуби  є,  та  не  порахуєш.
                                                                       ( акула )

ІV  дитина:     Морський  коник  стрибав,
                        Усіх  рибок  налякав.
                        Вже  й  кальмар  говорить:  Друже,
                        Не  лякав  би  ти  нас  дуже.
                        Тут  акула  нагодилась:
-	А  воно  ж  таке  вродилось!
Ну  а  сом,  старенький  пан,
Дав  йому  хвостом  шльопан.
Ну  а  коник,  стриб  та  стриб,
Не  вважа  на  інших  риб.

V  дитина:       У  крамниці  восьминіг,
                        Говорив  до  восьми  ніг:
-	Я  куплю  вам  за  любки,
Гарні,  модні  чобітки.
                         Та  почулось  із  крамниці:
-	Ти  купи  нам  рукавиці.
-	Рукавиці?




-	Це  ж  для  рук,
                         А  хіба  я  восьми рук?

Ведуча:        Після  такого  асортименту  одягу  так  хочеться  перетворитися  на  мешканця 
                     морського  царства.
                     Ну  що,  поплаваємо?

/ вправа  по  емпатії  з  елементами  ТРВЗ  --  „ Я  --  мешканець  моря ” /

/ звучить  музика  --  з”являється  Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                        Всіх  істот  ви  називали,
                        А  про  мене  й  не  згадали.
                        А  мені  так  сумно,
                        Я  хвилі  гойдаю,
                        А  в  мріях  я  часто
                        У  небо  літаю.
                        Як  мрія  б  здійснилась  --
                        Високо  б  злетів,
                        Не  знаю,  як  сонце,
                        А  місяць  би  з”їв.

                                   	Якось  плив  я  на  човні,
                                           Мріяв  на  світанні,
                                           От  як  би  спіймать  мені  --
                                           Краника  в  сметані.
                                           Облизнувши  смачно  рот,
                                           Вудочку  закинув...
                                           Але  клюнув  бегемот
                                           Й  човна  перекинув.

 -   А  у  човні  моя  улюблена  музична  скринька  була,  я  день  і  ніч  її  слухав.
 -   Та  ось  же  вона!
 -   А  серед  вас  є  музиканти?
 -   А  я  який  музикант?
      Спробуємо  зіграти  разом?
/ звучить  оркестр  на  ДМІ /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                На  дні  морському  багато  скарбів  затонулих  кораблів,  один  з  них  захований  десь  ось  тут,  а  щоб  його  віднайти  потрібно  розділитись  на  дві  пошукові  групи.

 Гра  „  Знайди  скарб ”
/ гра  з  елементами  змагання,  з  використанням  карток,  на  яких  знаками  символічної  синектики  зображені  рухи,  якими  повинні  пересуватись  гравці / 

Діти  по  черзі  беруть  одну  картку,  на  якій  зображено  певний  рух  і  пересуваються  до  зазначеного  місця  і  кладуть  „ скарб ”.  Карток  повинно  бути  більше,  ніж  гравців.













Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                       Ну  що,  Дух  Морської  Печері,  дозволиш  таких  гостей  провести  у  твої  
                       володіння?

Дух  Печері:   Гарно  діти  мандрували,
                        Досхочу  фантазували.
                        Всім  вам  дружбу  пропоную,
                        І  костюми  подарую.

/ Діти  відправляються  у  Морську  Печеру  через  тунель  --  і  переодягаються  у  костюми  морських  тварин /

Ведуча:  А   хвилька  хвильку   доганяє,
               І  в  таночкові  кружляє.

    /  дівчатка  виконують  таночок  „ Морські  хвильки ” /

Ведуча:  Час  веселу  музику  включати,
                І  незвичні  костюми  -- 
                Продемонструвати.

/ показ  дітьми  костюмів /

Діти  демонструють  костюми  Морських  жителів:  золота  рибка,  морський  коник,  морсь-кий  їжак,  медуза,  морський  цар,  риба – скат,  ... 

Ведуча:    Один,  два,  три  --  коло  швидко  ти  зроби.

Рухлива  гра  „ Морську  фігуру  покажи ”

/ пісня  „ Дивосвіт ” /

Діти:   Один,  два,  три   --  човник  „ Мрії ”  покажи  / повт.  2 рази /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:   Таких  розумних,  веселих,  дотепних  мандрівників  я  ще  не  
                                               бачив  і  тому  хочу  почастувати  вас  морськими  солодощами.

  Діти  у  човні  „ Мрії ”  випливають  з  морських  пригод.


































    Мета:  стимулювати  дитячу  творчість,  своєрідність  відображення  ігрових  образів,  
                 імітаційних  рухів,  емоційних  станів  персонажів;  підтримувати  у  дітей  вигадку, 
                 фантазію  під  час  вибору  і  показу  нетрадиційних  костюмів;  розвивати  чутли-
                 вість  до  настрою  музики  шляхом  власної  пластики  під  час  емпатії  ( метод 
                 ТРВЗ );  виховувати  колективістичні  стосунки  та  отримувати  задоволення  від 
                 самовираження  в  мистецьких  діях.


                                                             Хід    вистави:

            Діти  заходять  до  залу  через  лабіринт – тунель.
                             / звучить  шум  моря /

  Голос  Духа  Морської  Печері:

                Я  Дух  Морської  Печері
                Чую  шум  прибоя...

                              Всім  дорослим  і  малим,
                              Літнім,  молодим,  старим,
                              Можна  вволю  жартувати,
                              Досхочу  фантазувати.

Ведуча:          Діти,  озерніться  навкруги,  куди  нас  сьогодні  завела  наша  фантазія?

І  дитина:      В  нашім  морі  другий  рік,
                      Не  вода  тече,  а  сік.
                      Дітлахи  приходять  зранку
                      Набирають  соку  в  банку.

ІІ  дитина:      В  морі  риби  не  пірнають, 
                       А  під  хмарами  літають.
                       Запросили  в  гості  гаву,
                       П”ють  з  вершками  чорну  каву.

ІІІ  дитина:      А  акула  в  холодочку
                        Вишиває  їм  сорочку.
                        Бачила  на  власні  очі,
                        Червоні  краби  серед  ночі  --
                        Рибу – меч  зловили,
                        Їй  масажика  зробили.

ІV  дитина       Кит  знайшов  з  калини  гілку,
                        І  зробив  собі  сопілку.
                        Коломийки  в  морі  грає,
                        Рибки  весело  співають.
Ведуча:      Морське  дно  --  це  красиве,  дивовижне  і  неповторне  місце,  повне  цікавинок
                   і  таємниць.




                   Хоча  разом  з  тим  і  досить  небезпечне,  тож  не  варто  ловити  гав,  розгляда-
                   ючи  яскравих  морських  мешканців,  бо  котрийсь  з  них  залюбки  тобою  пообі-
                   дають.

                    Та  ми  знаємо  з  вами  з  ким  можна  товаришувати,  а  з   кого  потрібно  три-
                     матися  осторонь.

                     А  в  нашій  уяві  море  зовсім  інше.

                     / пісня  „ Це  море  фантастичне ” /

Ведуча:       А  ось  і  морський  гардероб
                    Одяг  тут  на  всі  смаки.
                    Ну  що,  спробуєм  приміряти?
 / декорації  костюмів  морських  тварин,  зображених  на  ватмані  з  отвором  для  лиця  ди-  тини:  осьміног,  кит,  краб,  морський  коник,  акула  --  уявне  перетворення /.

І  дитина:      В  морі  рибка  золота,
                      Кораблі  переверта.
                      Він  великий  і  важкий,
                      Мов  ракета  він  стрімкий.
                                                                    ( кит )

ІІ  дитина:     Родич  рака,  живе  у  морі, 
                      Щоб  не  згинути  в  біді – 
                      Тримає  ножиці  в  воді.
                                                                    ( краб )

ІІІ  дитина:     Крила  є,  та  не  літає.
                       Ніг  немає,  а  не  дожинеш.
                       Зуби  є,  та  не  порахуєш.
                                                                       ( акула )

ІV  дитина:     Морський  коник  стрибав,
                        Усіх  рибок  налякав.
                        Вже  й  кальмар  говорить:  Друже,
                        Не  лякав  би  ти  нас  дуже.
                        Тут  акула  нагодилась:
-	А  воно  ж  таке  вродилось!
Ну  а  сом,  старенький  пан,
Дав  йому  хвостом  шльопан.
Ну  а  коник,  стриб  та  стриб,
Не  вважа  на  інших  риб.

V  дитина:       У  крамниці  восьминіг,
                        Говорив  до  восьми  ніг:
-	Я  куплю  вам  за  любки,
Гарні,  модні  чобітки.
                         Та  почулось  із  крамниці:
-	Ти  купи  нам  рукавиці.
-	Рукавиці?




-	Це  ж  для  рук,
                         А  хіба  я  восьми рук?

Ведуча:        Після  такого  асортименту  одягу  так  хочеться  перетворитися  на  мешканця 
                     морського  царства.
                     Ну  що,  поплаваємо?

/ вправа  по  емпатії  з  елементами  ТРВЗ  --  „ Я  --  мешканець  моря ” /

/ звучить  музика  --  з”являється  Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                        Всіх  істот  ви  називали,
                        А  про  мене  й  не  згадали.
                        А  мені  так  сумно,
                        Я  хвилі  гойдаю,
                        А  в  мріях  я  часто
                        У  небо  літаю.
                        Як  мрія  б  здійснилась  --
                        Високо  б  злетів,
                        Не  знаю,  як  сонце,
                        А  місяць  би  з”їв.

                                   	Якось  плив  я  на  човні,
                                           Мріяв  на  світанні,
                                           От  як  би  спіймать  мені  --
                                           Краника  в  сметані.
                                           Облизнувши  смачно  рот,
                                           Вудочку  закинув...
                                           Але  клюнув  бегемот
                                           Й  човна  перекинув.

 -   А  у  човні  моя  улюблена  музична  скринька  була,  я  день  і  ніч  її  слухав.
 -   Та  ось  же  вона!
 -   А  серед  вас  є  музиканти?
 -   А  я  який  музикант?
      Спробуємо  зіграти  разом?
/ звучить  оркестр  на  ДМІ /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                На  дні  морському  багато  скарбів  затонулих  кораблів,  один  з  них  захований  десь  ось  тут,  а  щоб  його  віднайти  потрібно  розділитись  на  дві  пошукові  групи.

 Гра  „  Знайди  скарб ”
/ гра  з  елементами  змагання,  з  використанням  карток,  на  яких  знаками  символічної  синектики  зображені  рухи,  якими  повинні  пересуватись  гравці / 

Діти  по  черзі  беруть  одну  картку,  на  якій  зображено  певний  рух  і  пересуваються  до  зазначеного  місця  і  кладуть  „ скарб ”.  Карток  повинно  бути  більше,  ніж  гравців.













Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:
                       Ну  що,  Дух  Морської  Печері,  дозволиш  таких  гостей  провести  у  твої  
                       володіння?

Дух  Печері:   Гарно  діти  мандрували,
                        Досхочу  фантазували.
                        Всім  вам  дружбу  пропоную,
                        І  костюми  подарую.

/ Діти  відправляються  у  Морську  Печеру  через  тунель  --  і  переодягаються  у  костюми  морських  тварин /

Ведуча:  А   хвилька  хвильку   доганяє,
               І  в  таночкові  кружляє.

    /  дівчатка  виконують  таночок  „ Морські  хвильки ” /

Ведуча:  Час  веселу  музику  включати,
                І  незвичні  костюми  -- 
                Продемонструвати.

/ показ  дітьми  костюмів /

Діти  демонструють  костюми  Морських  жителів:  золота  рибка,  морський  коник,  морсь-кий  їжак,  медуза,  морський  цар,  риба – скат,  ... 

Ведуча:    Один,  два,  три  --  коло  швидко  ти  зроби.

Рухлива  гра  „ Морську  фігуру  покажи ”

/ пісня  „ Дивосвіт ” /

Діти:   Один,  два,  три   --  човник  „ Мрії ”  покажи  / повт.  2 рази /

Чудо – Юдо   Риба – Кит:   Таких  розумних,  веселих,  дотепних  мандрівників  я  ще  не  
                                               бачив  і  тому  хочу  почастувати  вас  морськими  солодощами.

  Діти  у  човні  „ Мрії ”  випливають  з  морських  пригод.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
РОЗВАГА
НА ТЕМУ:
„ПРИНЦЕСА НЕСМІЯНА”
з елементами ТРВЗ
старша група

Мета :
 досягти виразності в танцювальних рухах вивчених танків та співвідносити рухи з театралізацією за методом салат казок (ТРВЗ) , спонукати дітей до активних творчих проявів у завданнях та музичних іграх.

Матеріал : 
оснащення для зала : замок , декорації та атрибути  , костюми дітей , віночки та українські  рушники для таночків, музичні інструменти


Зал прикрашений у вигляді королівського палацу

Фонограма людського гомону , тупотіння коней ,трубодури виїзжають на конях.

/”танок трубодурів” музика М.Римського – Корсокова „Марш” з опери „Садко”/

Трубодури :

-	Слухайте всі!!!
-	Слухайте всі!!!
-	За наказом нашого Найвеличнішого!!!
-	Най-най розумнішого!!!!
-	Короля всіх міст , сіл , полів ,гаїв ,садків
-	Сповіщаємо :

-	В хоромах царських сталася біда
-	Принцеса „Полька” молода
-	На сміх і жарти не відповіда
-	Колись вона так танцювала,
-	Та трапилась біда

Сидить всі дні при дні
Сльоза всіх сліз землі
І не танцює вже вона
А тихо плаче та рида


Хто зможе до танцю її повернути
Тому в палаці Короля
Весь вік свій жить
/уходять/
Фонограма гомону, звучить МЕНУЄТ Моцарта – танок служниць
\Виходить Принцеса сідає на подушки на трон/

Принцеса : / до слуги , який махає опахалом /

Геть , ти, звідси , не махай
Плакати не заважай

/Плаче/
 принесіть  мені їсти :


Гуску , рибку та ще й капусти,
Швидше, швидше подавайте
І тікайте геть – тікайте





/Танок кухарів  з стравами/
Служниця:
Перші танцюристи з Країни Віночок

Принцеса : Їди геть!!!!
Вже болять вуха
Танцювати нехай сюди ідуть
/Заходять дівчата  з віночками – танок  з віночками
на музику Ї.Крутого , рухи Куклаківської/

Принцеса : Я квітів не люблю і з ними в таночок не піду
/Діти з віночками  уходять/

Служниця :
Прибули ще посланці
/Заходять бродячі музиканти з собакою/
Б.М.:
Ваша Королівська Величність
Чи можна пісню заспівати
Бо не вмію танцювати

Принцеса:
Співай веселу пісню ти ,
Та починай же не мовчи
/Виконується пісня „ В морях та океанах”
муз А.Філіпенка/

Б.М.:
Якщо поганенька пісня моя
Вам заспіває собака моя

Принцеса:
Вам не пісні співати,
А голівки відрубати


Стража , де ви Відведіть
Голови на тин складіть

/уходять/

Служниця:
 в гості нові друзі йдуть
Рушники вони несуть








/Танок  з рушниками/
Принцеса :
Геть усі.... усі....усі....
/Плаче/
Та невже це всі танцюристи?

Служниця:
Ой , останні .... он прийшли....
/Заходять хлопці та дівчата в українських костюмах/

Хлопці та дівчата :
Ти принцесо , не сумуй , 
А засмійсь і затанцюй
/Український танок у парах на укр.нар. мелодію/
Принцеса :
А ну мене навчіть як ви 
Швиденько танцювати!!!!
Хлопчик:
Та не вже ,Ваша Величність, ваші вчителі не навчили вас вічливим словам????
Принцеса:
Вчили , та я мабуть не пам”ятаю
Дівчата:
А ми вам нагадаємо
/Пісня „Чарівні слова” словаД.Лукич музика О.Джигори/
Принцеса:
Я не буду більше плакать
Ви простіть  мене усі
Хочу там як ви танцювати
Дуже соромно мені


Хочу з вами подружитись
І клянуся – буду я
Не плакать , а сміятись
Така клятв очка моя

Хлопчик говорив один мій друг
Треба в мирі жити
Станьмо в коло всі підряд
Будемо дружити

/Всі учасники виконують загальний  танок  „ Будемо як...”
музика О.Джигори/

----------

Tetiana t (08.01.2017), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## катя 98

Музичне заняття «Чарівна квітка»             

 Мета  Вчитися впізнавати на слух звучання музикальних інструментів за допомогою дидактичної ігри «Впізнай по голосу»та знаходити їх .
Вчити грати на шумових інструментах під музичний супровід .      
   Вчити співати з гарною дикцією, слідкувати за напрямком мелодії,         використовуючи систему «Стовбця»
   Закріплювати чисте інтонування, використовуючи спів ланцюжком.    Розвивати вміння діяти в товаристві, сприяти розвитку творчості,   емоційності.
  Розвивати вміння виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи.
Виховувати інтерес та любов до музики, бажання творити добро та       гарний  настрій собі та оточуючим.
                   (Під музику діти забігають у зал, музично вітаються)
 Муз. Керівник: -Діти! З яким настроєм ви сюди прийшли? Доки вас не було, я отримала дивного листа і посилку. Ось, послухайте, що було у листі:
 «У казковій країні трапилась біда: чаклун зачаклував квітку гарного настрою! Допоможіть будь ласка! Якщо зможете скласти віночок з весняних квітів і виконати усі завдання – вона оживе і всім подарує гарний настрій.               
                 Мешканці Казкової країни.
А в посилці було ось це,- (показує кошик з квітами).
Ви згодні допомогти? Тоді витягуємо першу квіточку і читаємо завдання: «Здійснити подорож до казкового лісу по музичній доріжці.»
І можемо покласти першу квіточку у наш віночок.
         ( Вихователь кладе квіточку на магнітну доску)
(Під музику виконують музично-ритмічні рухи)
- Ось ми і у лісі! Як тут гарно! А скільки пташечок ! Чуєте як гарно вони співають? ( звучить музика природи ) А скільки  дерев! Ось клен , ось дубок, а ось і берізка .
          (виходять 3 дитини. Вихователь одягає маски-шапочки дітям)
 А всі інші діти - пташки. Пташки з сірими шапочками стають біля клена. Пташки з білими шапочками – біля берізки , а з коричневими – біля дубочка. Летіть та запам’ятайте  своє дерево! Граємо у гру «Знайди своє дерево»
- Тепер пташечки полетіли і на стільчики дітками сіли. Вже можна другу квітку покласти у віночок.
- Давайте подивимось наступне завдання.
                             (Під музику з’являється лялька).
 Ведуча:Хто ти? 
 Лялька: -  Лялька я музична, добре співаю і музику поважаю.
          Я до вас прийшла і дарунки принесла (дістає музичні інструменти). 
    Треба голос інструмента впізнати – і весело на них зіграти!(звучать уривки з музичних творів, діти вгадують інструменти та знаходять їх на столику)
  Давайте заграємо для нашої ляльки запальний таночок !  (лялька танцює)
Лялечко, тобі сподобалось? 
-	Так! За такий подарунок  я дарую вам квіточку і хочу всіх пригостити смачним чаєм (дихальна вправа «чай» під спокійну музику)
-	Ось і третю квіточку заплетемо у наш чарівний віночок.
  Дивимось наступне завдання:  
              Заспівати веселу пісню і подякувати нею за «чай».
Це ми зробимо, але спочатку розбудимо наш язичок! (Поспівки           
« Пташки» та «Сходинки» з логоритмічними вправами).
Виконаемо тепер для лялечки всі разом пісню «На нашій Україні». 
А тепер – «Караоке на Майдані». Ось і мікрофон є. Всі співаємо по 2 рядочка пісні (ланцюжком).
- Ось і звеселіла наша лялька і подарувала нам аж 2 квіточки! Порахуємо, скільки їх у нашому віночку?
(Лялька щось каже на вушко)  Лялечка хоче ще пограти у музичні ігри:
-	 «Голосно чи тихо?»
           «Мажор чи мінор?»
           «Швидка чи повільна?»
           «Який регістр?»
 За ці завдання отримаемо теж  квіточку і заплетемо її у вінок.
                   (Вихователь кладе квітку .Чутно писк, з’являється качечка)
Каченятко: -Добрий день! Дякую, що допомагаєте мешканцям нашого казкового лісу, вам залишилося виконати останнє завдання і наша квітка оживе! Потрібно затанцювати веселий таночок.
-	Ми для тебе, каченятко,затанцюємо  танок«Запрошення».
 Каченятко: - Як гарно! А в нашій країні  усі  говорять на різних мовах і я  хочу навчити вас одній цікавій грі, хочете? Тож всі вставайте, зі мною  швидко все встигайте, по-німецьки розмовляйте в «Швидкі  ручки» всі  пограйте! 
                                Дитяча гра «Швидкі ручки»
Каченятко: - За це – останній листочок у ваш віночок. Скільки там листочків? (7)
Молодці, діти! Ви всі завдання виконали і тепер можемо розчаклувати нашу квітку гарного настрою! 
Всі скажемо:    Один, Два, Три, - Квіточко, оживи!
                                  (З’являється квіточка)
Муз. Керівник: - Ой, яка вона гарна ! В мене зразу поліпшився настрій, а в вас теж?  Якого кольору її пелюстки? А  знаєте про що говорять ці кольори ?               
                            Синя – мрійність,
                                 Жовта – радість, 
                             Червона – щастя,
                                  Зелена – спокій,
                             Сіра – сум,
                                   Коричнева – натхнення
 - Давайте  цю квітку передамо один одному і  подумки побажаємо всім чудового настрою! 
                          (Підсумок заняття, музичне прощання)

----------

Note (14.06.2021), илатан (10.09.2019), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## Lena_Bond

Девочки, это конспект занятия с разными видами театра. Я с ним в прошлом году на конкурсе выступала

Музкерівник: Добрий день, діти! Підійдіть до мене, будь ласка! Як ви гадаєте, хто я?  Так, я чарівна фея, прийшла до вас із казкового світу чудес. Ці чудеса народжуються і живуть у місці, повному таємниць і незвичайних перетворень. Називається це місце -театр. Ви любите театр? А чи хочете ви сьогодні разом зі мною відправитись у чарівну подорож до лялькового театру? Ця подорож наша не звична, а казкова, тому що ви будете не простими глядачами, а справжніми акторами.
Тоді заплющить очі, а я змахну чарівною паличкою…Ось ми з вами і опинились у театрі ляльок! Сідайте, будь ласка, на свої місця у глядацькому залі.
Діти сідають на стільчики. Фея дзвенить у дзвоник. 
Вихователь: Давайте подивимось навколо. Ви бачите, у театрі ляльок є декорації (вони потрібні для того, щоб глядачі зрозуміли, яку саме виставу вони будуть дивитися) А для чого потрібна ширма, як ви гадаєте? 
Ось пролунав сигнал про те, що скоро почнеться вистава. Сьогодні у нашому театрі буде вистава, яка називається «Весняна казка». Давайте зараз послухаємо цю казочку.
Рано вранці по доріжці
Бігла в ліс сороконіжка.
Раптом дятел застучав,
Листям вітерець заграв.
Ніжна квітка похитнулась,
Сонечку вона всміхнулась.
Як літак гудить бджола,
Меду діткам принесла.
Тут пташки свистульки взяли,
Пісню дзвінко заспівали.
І повсюди навкруги 
Чути музику весни!
Скажіть, будь ласка, чи сподобалась вам ця казочка? Про кого вона була? (діти відповідають). Але ж це в нас була просто казочка. А що потрібно для того, щоб з цієї  казки зробити виставу? З чого починається будь-яка театралізована вистава? А починається вона з музики.
	 Давайте зараз заглянемо у оркестрову яму, де знаходяться музиканти і подивимось, що тут за інструменти
Вихователь дістає з коробки шумові інструменти, діти називають їх.
	Зараз ми з вами перетворимось у справжніх музикантів. Але спочатку давайте подумаємо, як ми озвучимо цю казку?
Який інструмент буде відображати, як  сороко ніжка тупотить  ніжками? (барабан)
А на що схожий стук дятла? (дерев’яні ложки), Який інструмент здає звук, який нагадує  бджолу? (гармошка).
За допомогою чого ми зможемо передати, як шелестять листя? (маракас)
А ніжну квітку я пропоную  зобразити за допомогою металофона.
А на якому інструменті заграли пташки і заспівали дзвінку пісню? (свистульки)
Вихователь роздає дітям музичні  інструменти. Діти озвучують по черзі кожний рядок віршика. Останній рядок всі інструменти звучать разом.
Ось наша казочка ожила за допомогою музики, і тому з лісу до нас прибігла весела сороконіжка і привезла маленьких лялечок - звіряток. Бачите, лялечки такі маленькі, їх треба надягати на пальчики. 
Я пропоную вам зіграти ролі маленьких звіряток. Але сороконіжка хоче, щоб ви спочатку потренували свої пальчики.
Пальчикова гімнастика
Вправа1: Добрий день, добрий день, -
Пальчики сказали, -
Ми сьогодні всіх дітей
Зранку привітали.(пальці обох рук назустріч «кланяються». Потім ритмічно на кожний склад з’єднуються з однойменним пальцем).
Вправа2: Стоить в полі теремок,
Він закритий на замок.
Дрік-дрок, дрік-дрок
Біжить по полю коток.
Скок – скок, скок-скок
Відчинив ключем замок.
Пок!
Вихователь роздає фігурки пальчикового театру.
Вихователь: Подивіться, які веселі маленькі артисти у нас на пальчиках. 
Вправа на вираження емоцій за допомогою пальців рук.
Діти за допомогою пальчикового театру зображають, як ляльки засумували; зраділи; розгубились; злякались і заховались у будиночок; поаплодували. 
Ось маленькі лялечки виступили, і перша частина нашої вистави закінчилась. Нам треба трошки відпочити, тому я оголошую антракт. Антракт – це перерва між частинами вистави. Виходьте, будь ласка, на килим, щоб розім’ятися. 
Фізкультхвилинка
Для Матрьошки – ляльки
Театр ми будували.
Ось такий високий,
Ось такий широкий.
В зал зайшла Матрьошка
І взяла гармошку.
У танку кружляє,
Діток всіх вітає.
Вихователь дзвонить у дзвіночок. Діти сідають на місця.

	Наша  вистава продовжується. Подивіться сюди, бачите тут вас ждуть ляльки. Але вони сплять. Для того, щоб вони прокинулись, потрібні актори, які називаються ляльководами. Ці актори  ховаються від глядачів за ширмою, одягають на руки ляльок, і говорять за них, рухають ними. 
Ми з вами вже навчилися керувати маленькими пальчиковими ляльками. А чи хочете ви стати справжніми ляльководами і навчитися керувати ось такими ляльками? Для цього нам теж треба потренуватися. 
Ляльководи ховаються за ширму,  і щоб їх було чутно, вони повинні говорити чітко та голосно. Ось ми з вами зараз потренуємось  красиво розмовляти

–Щоб наш ротик працював,
Звуки гарно промовляв,
Чистомовки будем вчити,
Щоб швидко й чітко говорити.

Артикуляційна вправа
(Вихователь говорить чистомовки, а всі разом повторюють за ним)
1. Ас-ас-ас- дує вітерець на нас .
 2. Іс-іс-іс – йду через ліс.
3. Лі-лі-лі- живе білка у дуплі.
4. Лю-лю-лю- дуже друзів я люблю.
5. Ра-ра-ра- - ми весела дітвора.

Вихователь: Ось ми потренувалися і готові стати справжніми ляльководами. Ми з вами зараз розбудимо ляльок! Одягайте ляльку на руку, ховайтеся за ширмою та  розкажіть віршик.


Півник: Кукуріку! Кукуріку!
Добрий день ,малята,
Хлопчики й дівчата!
Знов до вас я завітав,
Піснею дзвінкою привітав!

Зайчик: Я зайченя маленьке,
Пухнасте і біленьке.
У мене куций хвіст
Та гарний я артист

Лисичка: Я хоч і руденька, я хоч і хитренька,
А проте спритна і гарненька.
Працьовита й розумненька.
Курей та півників пасу,
Щиро з ними я дружу

Кішка: Киця маленька до діток прийшла,
Посмішку щиру вам принесла! 

Ведмедик: - Хто це, хто мене збудив
Хто кричати тут посмів?
В лісі важний тільки я
Всі бояться ведмедя!


Вихователь: а зараз пролунає весела музика і наші ляльки затанцюють для нас. Лялькам пора відпочити. Давайте посадимо їх на місце і вони будуть чекати нас в гості наступного разу.

Вихователь: Наша вистава закінчилась. І зараз я пропаную вам заглянути у музей ляльок який є у фойє нашого театру. 
Із – за декорації виходять діти старшої групи, приймають пози незаведених ляльок. 
Бачите, які красиві ляльки є у нашому театрі! Тільки вони чомусь не рухаються. Зараз я спробую їх завести.

Танок ляльок

«Живі ляльки»  запрошують дітей до таночку. Наприкінці танцю стають у коло..

Ось і закінчилась наша чарівна подорож до лялькового театру. Чи сподобалась вона вам? А що саме вам сподобалось? Я
Дуже вам дякую, ви були справжніми артистами, тому я хочк заспівати для вас пісеньку про театр.

А зараз для всіх вас пролунає гімн нашого театру.

Пісня «Театр»
Ось вистава наша майже закінчилась.
Та не треба милі діти сумувать!
Як яскраві зірки очі засвітились,
Знову разом до театру будем поспішать!

В гості казка завітає,
Як прийде розваги час,
Та веселий добрий настрій 
Не залишить більше вас!


Фея: На згадку про нашу цікаву подорож я хочу подарувати диплом справжніх артистів і повітряні кульки, які ви можете використовувати, коли вам захочеться пограти у ляльковий театр.

----------

ennisool (31.01.2017), Иннуша (11.10.2017), леся r (29.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина1310

Музичне заняття: ( мол. гр. )
“Природу рідну і свій край
Завжди люби й оберігай”.
Діти заходять до зали стають по колу.
Музкер .Жив в одному місті славнім 
Невеликий хлопчик
Був він гарний і розумний
В сад ходив охоче
Лише хлопчик той малий 
Не любив природу
Де б він сам не побував,
Все робив він шкоду.
Якось вийшов хлопчик наш
У двір погуляти
А ви хочете туди
Теж піти малята?
                                                                                                                              Вправа:”Листочки”.муз. Блантера.

Музкер . Ось прийшли ми в ліс малята
У зелений і густий,
Та прислухайтесь ,
Як чути птахів різні голоси.

Слухання музики “ Голоси птахів”.

 - Як ви гадаєте ,птахи співають чи кричать?
- Це звуки радості чи тривоги?
- Що ж сталося в лісі? Птахи розщебеталися. Вони ,мабуть, чогось бояться?

(звертається увага на пташку та гніздечко).

- Що тут сталося ,скажи, чому стривожені пташки?

Пташка. Хлопчик тут один бував
Бігав сильно та кричав,
Птахів всіх він налякав
Ще й гніздечко зруйнував.
Що ж тепер мені робити?
Де ж я бідна буду жити?

Музкер. Ти не плач і не тужи
Допоможем тобі ми.

(діти складають листячко у кошик і садовлять пташку).

Музкер. Хлопчик і в садку гуляв
Він там равлика злякав.

Пісня”Павлику – равлику”. Укр. .нар. мел.

Музкер. Наш равлик сидить біля криниченьки
Там холодна водиченька.
Він водичку п”є
Вона сили додає.
Без води життя немає
Переконані усі.
І тому водичку ,діти,
Берегти повинні всі.

Пісня” Буль – буль - буль журчить водиця…” муз. Попатенко.


Музкер.Діти , слухайте, тут наче
Ще хтось жалібно так плаче.

Хлопчик. Мені так соромно , малята,
Я ображав пташок ,звіряток.
Я не любив дерев і квітів.
Навчить мене усьому діти.

Діти читають вірші.

- Тварин не треба ображати
Любить їх треба доглядати.

- Потрібно в лісі не кричати
Птахів і звірів не лякати.

- Гілки з дерев ти не ламай,
Листочки з них не обривай.

- Куди б не йшов ти: в ліс чи в гай
Завжди ти хлопче пам”ятай.
Природу рідну свого краю
Завжди люби й оберігай!

Хоровод - гра “ Ми у лісі були “ .муз. Вересокіної.

Музкер. Діти , візьмете хлопчика з собою на прогулянку? До побачення.

----------

Note (14.06.2021), Лесюнька (15.01.2020)

----------


## elinor

КОНСПЕКТ
 занятия по развитию
вокальных и творческих способностей
для старшей группы
«ТЕЛЕРЕВЮ»
ТЕМА: «Развитие вокальных и   творческих способностей».
Занятие в старшей группе


«Ребёнок, испытавший радость творчества даже в самой минимальной степени, углубляет свой жизненный опыт и становится иным по психическому складу, чем человек, только подражающий актам других! Самым необходимым делом в данном направлении я считаю развитие способности к импровизации».
Б. В. Асафьев

Педагоги могут разделить занятие на несколько частей и по своему усмотрению использовать в работе с детьми. Предварительно необходимо записать на видеокассету или DVD заставки или фрагменты различных телевизионных передач, чтобы затем использовать их на занятии.


Программное содержание.
• Продолжать формировать певческие навыки, умение петь лёгким звуком в диапазоне от ре первой октавы до до второй октавы, эмоционально передавать характер мелодии. Выражать в пении чувства, настроения, петь чисто и выразительно, с динамическими оттенками.
•	Содействовать проявлению самостоятельно¬сти и творческому исполнению песен разного характера.
•	Учить импровизировать мелодию на задан¬ные стихи и на собственный текст, сочинять ме¬лодии различного характера. Формировать навыки пения каноном.
Продолжать закреплять навыки народного и академического пения.
•	Развивать творческие проявления через дви¬жение, пластику, мимику и жест: побуждать детей к активным самостоятельным действиям.
Ход занятия
Дети свободно входят в музыкальный зал, здо¬роваются с гостями.
Музыкальный руководитель. Ребята, как много гостей сегодня в нашем зале! Давайте с ни¬ми познакомимся. Но одно условие: вы будете за¬давать гостям свои вопросы, пропевая их. Договорились?
(Дети обращаются к сидящим в зале взрослым, задают им любые вопросы, используя мелодические импровизации. К примеру: «Как вас зовут?»,«Откуда вы приехали к нам?», «Какие книги вы любите читать?» и т. д. Гости отвечают детям, пропевая свои ответы.}
Ну, вот и познакомились. А теперь давайте поиграем. Я вам буду показывать ритмический рисунок, а вы дружно повторяйте.
(Дети протопывают ногами, простукивают кулачками и прохлопывают ладошками тот
ритмический рисунок, который показывает педагог.')
А теперь кто-нибудь из вас будет ведущим и придумает интересный ритмический рисунок, а остальные за ним повторят.
(Дети выполняют задание, меняя ведущих.)
Сейчас я предлагаю вам посмотреть телевизор, хотите? Рассаживайтесь на коврике.
По телевизору демонстрируется (в видеозаписи) фрагмент телепередачи «Утренняя звезда».
Музыкальный руководитель. Вы, наверное, не знаете эту передачу. Это детский музыкальный конкурс «Утренняя звезда», который несколько лет назад проводился в телецентре Останкино. Давайте поиграем и представим, что вы сейчас участники такого конкурса. Членами жюри будут наши гости, а вы будете выступать на сцене в но¬минации «Любимые песни». Договорились?
Вам необходимо потренироваться, чтобы пес¬ни звучали выразительно, чтобы звук был чис¬тым, лёгким, полетным.
Дети поют гамму: снизу вверх от до первой октавы до до второй октавы и сверху вниз в нис¬ходящем порядке, пропевая вместо нот звуки или слоги: «о-о», «ква-ква», «лё-лё».
Затем поют гамму, пропевая названия нот. Следующее задание - поют гамму а капелла поочерёдно с педагогом (педагог начинает - «до, ре», дети продолжают - «ми, фа», 
педагог -«соль, ля», дети - «си, до». Нисходящее движение начинает педагог - «до, си», дети - «ля, соль», пе¬дагог - «фа, ми», дети - «ре, до»).

Дети исполняют песню «Звуки музыки», 
муз. Р. Роджерса, русский текст М. Цейтлиной /
/ Критская Е. Д. Хрестоматия музыкального материала к учебнику «Музыка» 2 класс. М.: Про¬свещение, 2000 (приложение 1).
Музыкальный руководитель (обращаясь к гостям). Итак, приглашаю на сцену участников конкурса - детский вокальный ансамбль «Коло¬кольчик». Вы услышите попурри из любимых детских песен.
Дети, стоя врассыпную, выразительно исполняют по одному куплету из знакомых песен разного характера и настроения:
«Про меня и муравья» (муз.Л.Абелян, сл. В. Степанова),
«Ласточка» (муз. Е. Крылатова, сл. И. Шаферана),
«Дождь пойдёт по улице» (муз. В. Шаинского, сл. С. Козлова),
«В траве сидел кузнечик» (муз. В. Шаинского, сл. Н. Носова),
«Наша Армия» (муз. Э. Ханка, сл. И. Резника).
Могут быть исполнены и любые другие песни по выбору музыкального руководителя.
Музыкальный руководитель. А сейчас, уважаемые зрители, послушайте песню 
«Кошкина мама».
Дети садятся на коврик и, импровизируя движения, выразительно исполняют песню 

«Кошкина мама»
(муз. и сл. А Мовшовича /
/Валявко С. М., Васильева Т. П., Супрыкина О. А
 Путешествие в стране шумов, звуков и букв. М.: ГНОМ иД, 2000. Приложение 2).
Музыкальный руководитель. Ваши оценки, уважаемое жюри. (Гости поднимают вверх оценки - листы бумаги, на которых изображены пя¬тёрки. Их до начала занятия раздали гостям и не показывали детям, чтобы появление оценок для детей было сюрпризом)
Поздравляю победителей конкурса! Ну что ж, давайте посмотрим телевизор. (Включает телевизор. На экране демонстрируется заставка пе¬редачи «Клуб путешественников») Вы узнали? Это передача «Клуб путешественников».
Давайте представим себе, что мы отправляемся путешествовать по весеннему лесу. Сколько разных звуков можно там услышать!
                   Проводятся игры-этюды 
                    «Весенняя телеграмма»
                                    В. Суслова 
                    и «Весна» Г. Сапгира 
/Музы¬кальный руководитель. - 2004- - №2. - С. 6, 7)
Посмотрите, какую интересную корзиночку я нашла в лесу.
(Вносит небольшую корзинку, наполненную различными игрушечными насекомыми)
Давайте поиграем с жуками. (Раздаёт несколь¬ко жуков детям)
(Обращаясь к детям, поёт на одном звуке) Жук, жук, где твой дом?
Дети (держат жуков, поют на том же звуке, отвечая педагогу). Мой дом под кустом.
Затем задание выполняет другая подгруппа детей, педагог меняет высоту звука, предлагает
кому-то из детей стать ведущим, игра продол¬жается.
Музыкальный руководитель. Наступила весна, всё ярче светит солнышко, тает снег, бегут ручьи. Сегодня я шла по улице и услышала, как пе-реговаривались между собой таюшие сосульки на крыше дома.
Давайте поиграем. Распределившись по парам, представим, что превратились в сосульки. Договоритесь, какое настроение будет у каждой сосульки, придумайте, о чём они будут разговаривать. Не забывайте: каждая сосулька поёт песенку, передавая грустное или весёлое настроение.
Дети несколько секунд друг с другом шепчутся, договариваются, а затем выполняют задание педагога, представляя песенные импровизации.
Импровизации детей
1-й ребёнок (поёт придуманную им песенку весёлого, задорного характера). Я прозрачная сосулечка, я радуюсь солнышку и весне. Мне хо¬рошо и весело висеть так высоко и капельками брызгать вниз на всех людей. Ля-ля-ля.
2-й ребёнок (изображая грустную сосульку, поёт медленно, печально). Мне очень не нравится солнце, от него я таю, таю, таю... Скоро растаю совсем, и тогда меня не будет. Я не люблю весну.
Музыкальный руководитель. Посмотрите, сегодня с вами решили познакомиться Зайчик и Солнышко. (Даёт в руки одному из детей игру¬шечное Солнце, другому - Зайца. Затем предлагает детям несколько заданий: самим придумать слова и мелодии?)
Зайчик (обращаясь к Солнышку, исполняет песенную импровизацию).
Солнышко, солнышко, ярче нам свети,
Будут на лужайке цветы цвести.
Ребёнок-Солнышко должен придумать ответ на свою мелодию и свои слова.
Импровизации детей
•	Я доброе, ласковое Солнышко, заглядываю в каждый уголок, меня любят птички, и звери, и люди. Со мной всем очень хорошо.
•	Я буду всем светить, проснутся цветочки и травка. Проснутся лисичка и зайчик, и всем станет весело.
Солнышко (поёт, обращаясь к Зайцу, придуманную мелодию на заданные слова). Зайчик, зайчик, где бывал?
Заяц должен придумать песенный ответ (на собственную мелодию и слова).
Импровизации детей
•	Я сегодня проснулся в лесу и увидел на полян¬ке белые подснежники. Я поскакал к ним и понюхал. Они нежно пахли, и мне стало весело.
•	Я утром сделал зарядку и поскакал в огород. Там росла морковка и капуста, я позвал своих друзей и с ними позавтракал.
Один Жук (обращаясь к другому, придумывает собственную мелодию на заданные слова).  Жук, жук, пожужжи, где ты прячешься, скажи?
Другой Жук показывает песенную импровизацию-ответ на собственные, придуманные им слова.
Ни текст, нимелодия не должны повторяться в ответах детей.
Музыкальный руководитель.
Давайте на весенней полянке исполним свою любимую песню про жука, как будто по телевизору, но наш телевизор будет работать с испорченным звуком.
Дети исполняют знакомую им песню 
                               «Весёлый жук»
                     (муз. и сл. Р. Котляревского /
/ Музыкальный руководитель. - 2004. - №3./
Музы¬кальный руководитель объ¬ясняет детям, что, когда она раскрывает свою ла¬донь, это сигнал, что нужно петь песню вслух, а когда она собирает пальцы в кулак, нужно петь беззвучно, «про себя*.Дети внимательно следят за рукой педагога и меняют звучащее пение на неозвученное.
Музыкальный руководитель. Продолжим просмотр нашего телевизора.
(Идёт программа «В мире животных») Ребята, сегодня по телевизору мы будем знакомиться с домашними птицами. У нас в гостях петушиное семейство. Давайте споём про них русскую народную песню «Петушок», а помогут нам инструменты: бубны, деревянные кубики и маленькие маракасы (коробочки от киндер сюрприза, на¬полненные пшеном или рисом).
Дети берут инструменты и делятся на три подгруппы: первая (с бубнами) начинает петь песню без музыкального сопровождения, отбивая на инструментах ритм на каждую половинную дПетушок, петушок,

Золотой гребешок..
Вторая подгруппа детей (с кубиками в руках) вступает на слова «Маслена головушка...», отбивая ритм на каждую четверть:
Маслена головушка,
Шёлкова бородушка.
Третья подгруппа (с яичками-маракасами) подхватывает общее пение на слова «Что ты рано встаёшь...», встряхивая своими шумовыми инструментами на каждую восьмую:
Что ты рано встаёшь,
Голосисто поёшь,
Деткам спать не даёшь?
Заканчивают песню все дети одновременно. Музыкальный руководитель. А теперь я предлагаю спеть эту же песню каноном.
Дети убирают инструменты, образуют два круга, поют песню каноном, двигаясь питающим шагом. В одном круге детям помогает воспитатель, в другом -музыкальныйруководитель. Примечание. На нашем занятии присутствовали музыкальные руководители Моск¬вы. После канона, исполненного де¬тьми, я предложила гостям и де¬тям спеть песню «Петушок» ка¬ноном, но посложнее - на четыре голоса. Дети и взрослые разделились на четыре группы. Первая группа начала пение, а остальные по моему сигналу вступали поочерёдно на каждую последующую половинную долю. Получилась очень красивая полифония.
Музыкальный руководитель. Продолжим просмотр телевизора.
(На экране - заставка программы «Пока все дома»?)
В программе «Пока все дома» мы будем играть в игралки-превращалки. А превращаться предлагаю в цирковых артистов, а ещё в докторов.
Игра развивает у детей воображение, создаёт поисковую ситуацию, благоприятно воздействующую на развитие творческих способностей.
Звучит музыкальный фрагмент. Дети по сигналу педагога, свободно распределившись по залу, раскрывают предложенный сюжет движе¬нием, жестами, мимикой, пластикой. Гости от¬гадывают, кого им показали дети.
Пример
Педагог {собирает детей, наклоняется к ним и тихо шепчет). Попробуйте показать нашим гостям цирковых артистов: фокусников, дрессировщиков со зверями, канатоходцев, силачей, жонглёров, акробатов. Подумайте немного, посовещайтесь, разделитесь на подгруппы или пары, можно и по одному. Решите для себя, кого и как вы будете изображать, и начинайте своё выступ¬ление на арене цирка.
Задания важны не только для овладения актёрскими навыками, но и для развития внимания, воображения, фантазии.
Дети стараются создать сюжеты, показы¬вая разных артистов цирка: канатоходцев, жонглёров, дрессировщиков, силачей и т. д. Через одну-двеминуты педагог предлагает гостям отгадать, кого изображали дети. Затем педагог снова совещается с детьми, предлагает им показать, к примеру, работу
докторов. Напоминает, что можно изобразить хирургов, стоматологов, массажистов, терапевтов, а также медицинских сестёр и пациентов - больных. Дети несколько секунд обдумывают задание, самостоятельно делятся на пары, на подгруппы и показывают сценки. Гости отгадывают.
Таким образом, педагог может предложить детям изобразить действия людей разных профессий - эстрадных артистов, художников, по¬варов и т. д.
Музыкальный руководитель. И снова внимание на экран.
(На экране - фрагмент передачи «Играй, гар¬монь!») Сегодня в передаче «Играй, гармонь!» мы познакомились с жителями деревни. Отправляемся туда.
Дети встают в круг, выполняют задания пе¬дагога, способствующие развитию ритмического слуха, артикуляционной моторики, дыхания, гибкости голосового диапазона.
Упражнения помогают детям исполнять песни в манере народного пения:
•	выполняют хлопки и притопы, повторяя ритмический рисунок педагога;
•	пропевают попевку «Скок-скок-поскок, молодой дроздок» в разных регистрах;
5.
•	по сигналу педагога по нескольку раз в быстром темпе или с ускорением произносят скороговорки (по выбору детей или педагога) с притопами и прихлопами.
•	Шла Саша по шоссе и сосала сушку.

•	Свил паук себе гамак в уголке, на потолке, Чтобы мухи просто так покачались в гамаке.
•	Ты, сверчок, сверчи, сверчи, Сверчать сверчаток научи.
•	На дворе трава, на траве дрова.
•	Вёз корабль карамель, Наскочил корабль на мель, И матросы три недели Карамель на мели ели.
•	Думал - думал, думал - думал, Думал - думал, думал - думал, В это время ветер дунул,
И забыл я, о чём думал.
•	Бык тупогуб, тупогубенький бычок; и др.
Упражнения
•	Для активизации языка: шевелят им из стороны в сторону, вперёд, назад, вправо, влево, дела¬ют круговые обороты в обе стороны, складывают трубочкой. Высовывают кончик языка и быстро-быстро перемещают его из угла в угол рта. Вращают его во рту вокруг сомкнутых губ; постукивают по внутренней стороне щёк, болтают им между приоткрытыми губами.
•	Чтобы освободить язык и гортань, надо сде¬лать быстрый, короткий и глубокий вдох носом, затем полностью выдохнуть через рот. Выдох резкий, как выброс воздуха, со звуком фу (щёки опадают). А чтобы укрепить мышцы гортани, надо энергично произнести: кг, кг, кг.

•	Чтобы активизировать мышцы губ: надуть щёки, сбросить воздух резким хлопком через сжатые (собранные в пучок) губы. Энергично произнести: пб, пб, пб.
•	По показу педагога выполняют певческую «разминку», произнося звуки на разной высоте:
Р-р-р-р-
М-м-м-
К-к-к-
А-а-а-
Кр-кр-кр-
•	По показу педагога произносят громко звуки -эй-ай! ай-ой! ой-эй! эй-ой!
Музыкальный руководитель. Теперь можно и повеселиться. Давайте поиграем в знакомые игры и споём любимые русские народные песни.
(Дети играют в игры: «Горе моё», «Ремешок». Поют знакомые песни: «Никанориха», «Шёл, да пошёл», «Мастерская». Можно исполнить любые другие знакомые детям игры и песни)
Вот и закончились все телевизионные программы. Попрощайтесь с гостями.
Дети прощаются и покидают зал.


Литература:«Музыкальный руководитель» № 4-2009.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
КОНСПЕКТ
занятия сюжетно- ролевой игры
для старшего возраста

«ВЕСЕЛОЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ».     
/У боковой стены стоит «автобус», построенный из стульчиков. 
Дети заходят в зал./
Воспитатель: Ребята, вы любите ходить в театр, в цирк, просто гулять?
Ответы детей.
Воспитатель: Сегодня мы отправляемся на автобусе на экскурсию. Но наш автобус остановился далеко от детского сада, мы должны дойти до него сначала пешим шагом, а потом бегом.
Ну-ка, наши ноги, пошли по дороге.

«Марш», Герчик.

Воспитатель: А теперь, наши ножки побежали по дорожке. 

«Бег», музыка Тиличеевой.

Воспитатель: А теперь еще быстрее ножки поскакали по дорожке.

Поскоки «Скачут по дорожке»,
музыка Филиппенко.
Воспитатель: Снова ноги идут по дороге.

«Марш», музыка Герчик.
 Дети шагают около автобуса.
Воспитатель: Ребята, какой автобус хороший,
Давайте дружно похлопаем в ладоши. 

/Движение «тарелочки» - звучит
мелодия «Во саду ли, в огороде»./

Воспитатель: А теперь, не толкаясь, садитесь в автобус. 
Музыкальный руководитель: А Вы ... (имя, отчество воспитателя) хотите быть шофером? Тогда, шофер, заводи мотор. Поедем в театр.

Едут. Звучит музыка Моцарта
«Колокольчики звенят».
Воспитатель: Приехали. А вот и театр. Кто был в театре? Что в театре делают? Кто выступает? А вот и третий звонок, поскорее сели на места. Зал театральный полностью забит, и на сцене веселая музыка звучит.

Игра на музыкальных инструментах.
«Андрей-воробей, «Гармошка», «Барабан».

Воспитатель: Оркестру в театре отдыхать пора. Снова в автобус скорей, детвора!
Музыкальный руководитель: Шофер, заводи мотор. Знаете, мы куда сейчас поедем? В цирк. А вот и клоун нас встречает!

Пляска клоуна.

Воспитатель: Хорошо отдохнули! Ну, а теперь едем на природу, за город. Согласны? Шофер, заводи мотор. Приехали мы на зеленый луг, Как прекрасно весной вокруг!

Песня Филиппенко «Весна идет».
Исполняют дети.'
Звучит дудочка.
Воспитатель: Ой, да тут пастух корову пасет.

Дети в хороводе исполняют с солистом
русскую народную песню «На зеленом лугу».

Игрушка-корова: My, му, молока кому?
Воспитатель: Ребята, вы все любите молоко? А давайте корове загадаем загадку?

Песня Пахмутовой «Кто пасется на лугу».

К о р о в а: На весенний лужок
Выходи скорей, дружок.
 Му-му-му, я плясать хочу!

Пляска Шаинского «Жу-жу-жу». 

К о р о в а: Му-му-му, я играть хочу! 

Игра.
Воспитатель: А теперь пора в детский сад. Наша поездка подошла к концу.

Песня Филиппенко «Детский сад».
ЛИТЕРАТУРА:«Дошкольник», Праздники в детском саду, Волгоград, 2004г.,
			Автор- составитель Г. Лапшина.

----------


## Elen2

КОНСПЕКТ
РОЗВАГИ НА ТЕМУ:

*„БЕЗПЕКА У ЛІСІ”*
з елементами ТРВЗ
старша група




Мета 
:закріпити основні правила пожежної безпеки та засвоїти порядок дій у випадку виникнення пожежі ,удосконалювати вміння дітей виконувати основні рухи : підлізання в дугу грудьми вперед , стрибки у довжину, біг між предметами;
самостійно перешиковуватись, починати рухи після музичного вступу , змінювати їх згідно музичних фраз , уміти орієнтуватися у просторі під час виконання різних видів музично-ритмічних рухів, виховувати дисциплінованість , прагнення зберегти своє здоров”я , майно.


Матеріал : 
декорації на тему „ЛІС”, хатинка для дитячої театралізації , нетрадиційне фізичне обладнання , костюми лісових звірів , імітація вогню.


Ведуча.
З осінніми дощами настали холода Вони застерігають, що скоро вже зима. У лісі всі звірятка запаси запасають, Ховають у хатинки і листям прикривають.

Ведуча. 
їй назустріч Вовчик-братик також друзів йде шукати
І з лисичкою, напевно, йому зустрітися приємно.

Вовк.
Гей, здоров була, кума! А чого це ти сама?
Лисиця.
Та все думаю, гадаю де це зиму зимувати.
Де хвоста свого сховати?
Вовк.
Що? Зима? В мене хатки теж нема.
Лисиця.
То ходімо пошукаєм, інших звірів розпитаєм.
Хоровод - гра „Лісові звірята"
Бачите оту ялинку? Біля неї на хвилинку Зупинилася лисиця, щоб навколо роздивиться Чи не видно друзів в лісовій окрузі.
Лисиця. Я лисиця не проста, в мене шубка золота. Я все бачу, я все чую, я усіх перехитрую.
Фото Лисиці Вовк.
Хтось виходить з лісу наче... Ой, та це ж Мишко ледачий.

Ведмідь.
Працювати я не звик, і болить у мене бік
Ноги ломить, хвіст болить і за вухом щось свербить.
Мед смачненький й гУруші їв, всі запаси свої з'їв
Наївся на повний ротик, бачите товстий животик.
Буду взимку спати, лапочку смоктати.
Сорока.
Скре-ке-ке! Скре-ке-ке! Чи ви чули про таке? В лісі спокою нема, бо на носі вже зима Кожен щось собі збирає, запасає і ховає І у мене є діла, полетіла далі я.

Вовк.
Може звить собі гніздо? Чи залізти у дупло?
Лисиця.
Білка у дуплі живе, ось вона сюди вже йде.
Білка.
Прокидаюсь рано-рано і працюю я старанно Я стрибаю та стрибаю, у ліску гриби шукаю, Рву горішки на гіллі та ховаю у дуплі.
Ведуча.
Пострибала Білка з гілля на гілля
В дуплі залишилась лише дітвора.
Більчата посідали та удвох занудьгували.
Сидять міркують

Білченя.
Горіхи смачні, коли б ще підсмажити їх на вогні.
Ведуча.
Знайшли сірники пустотливі більчата,
І вогнище стали в дуплі розкладати.
По деревах пострибали, гілок сухеньких назбирали
Підпалили сірничок і з'явився язичок.
Білченя.
Ой, як полум'я горить! Та куди ж воно біжить?
Ведуча.
Трухляве дупло спалахнуло умить,
І дуб загорівся, і ліс вже горить.
Усі звірі налякались, хто де бачив, там ховались,
А багаття розгоралось, палало,
Злим вогнем всіх навколо лякало.
Вогонь, (розкидає багаття)
Вогонь.
Привіт усім, хто любить сірники, хто вогнища розводить залюбки!
Тож слухайте уважно, діти, як правильно пожежу розпалити.
Спочатку ви по хаті побродіть, понишпоріть і сірники знайдіть,
Хай дим й вогонь усі далеко бачать, бо ви герой, а це велика вдача.
І як герой, сховайтесь тодалі від вогню - хоча б під ліжко Вогонь.
А я буду танцювати, веселиться.
Вогонь.
Ви чому скривили лиця?
Лісовик.
Ти бач, як розгулявся, зупинись! Стій! Ти так навчать дітей не смій!
Ой, малята поможіть, ліс від пожежі спасіть!

Ведуча. (Діалог з дітьми)
- Якшо трапиться пожежа - 01 набрати треба!
- Сірники, всі мксять знати, не іграшка для маляти!
- Дим побачив - не тікай, пожежників викликай!
- Правила запам'ятайте! їх в житті не забувайте!
- Чи для пустощів, чи гри - сірників не бери!
Бо з Вогнем погані жарти - жартувати з ним не варто!
- Не розпалюй сам багаття, не пали у дома, в хаті.
Легко вогник запалить, та не просто погасить!
(Вікторина, ігри та запитання для батьків)
З'являється Пожежник, дзвонить дзвонико
Пожежник.
Треба в ліс нам мерщій вирушати, та звірят від Вогню рятувати. Гей, дівчатка і хлоп'ятка, готуйтеся, у дорогу далеку лаштуйтеся.
(шикуються у дві команди)
Дитина 1.
Є пожежні серед нас, всі спортсмени - вищий клас!
Дитина 2.
Ми дужі вогнеборці, усі сміливі хлопці.
Куди нас викликають, там полум'я зникає!
(Пісня „Ліва права", перешикування)

----------

Людмилkа (06.11.2016)

----------


## elinor

С Ц Е Н А Р И Й
Познавательного детского праздника, посвященного 
Дню Знаний по теме « Охрана жизни и здоровья детей»


« В стране С В Е Т О Ф О Р И И"
Праздник проводится на улице на площадке-городке 
дорожного движения. Ведущий проводит перекличку 
детей по группам, объявляет о начале праздника. 

ЧТЕЦЫ: 1. По лужайке босиком, солнышком согрето,
За цветастым мотыльком пробежало лето.
2. Искупалось в реке, полежало на песке,
Загорело, пролетело, и исчезло вдалеке.
3. Вересень. Стежка до школи, Дзвонить веселий дзв1нок,
1 через луг, через поле сонце сп1шить на урок.

ВЕДУЩАЯ : Да, ребята, сегодня вся страна отмечает праздник День знаний, 
Сегодня во всех школьных и дошкольных учреждениях начина-
ются занятия. И у нас в садике, тоже занятие, а проведет его са-
мый главный Светофор из страны Светофории.

СВЕТОФОР : Здравствуйте, ребята, сегодня вы мои ученики, и я проведу вас
в свою страну « Светофорию». Вы готовы отправиться в путь?
Тогда дружно шагают наши ножки, захлопали наши ручки , вот 
мы и попали мы в страну дорожных знаков и веселых приклю-
чений « СВЕТОФОРИЮ». Сейчас, пройтись по улице Дорож-
ных Знаков, я приглашаю наши цыплята со своей мамой- насед-
кой.
Под ф-му выходят дети в костюмах цыплят- гр. 
« Ромашка».
Светофор рассказывает, как надо правильно передвигаться по городку,
где ходят пешеходы, а где проезжая часть дороги.
СВЕТОФОР: Ну что, малыши, запомнили вы мой урок? Давайте его закре-
пим 

цыплята хором : Пешеход, пешеход, помни ты про переход
подземный, наземный, похожий на зебру.

СВЕТОФОР: Молодцы, малыши, проходите по улице, и занимайте свое
место.
За цыплятами котята поспешают в детский сад, 
И в стране Дорожных Знаков тоже побывать хотят.

Под веселую ф-му выбегают котята- гр. « Березка» с мячами, 
бегают по городку, играют мячами.
СВЕТОФОР УЧИТ И КОТЯТ-рассказывает всем детям, что для игры в мяч,
дорога не годится. Играть нужно на стадионах или на детских площадках.
Запомнили, ребята?Вот и в нашем городке есть спортивная
площадка, идите да мячом в корзину попадите!
2.
/дети играют, проходят к Светофору/
КОТЯТА : Спасибо, светофор, а мы знаем про тебя стихотворение :

Стоит он с краю улицы в длинном сапоге,
Высокое, трехглазое, на одной ноге.
Где машины движутся, где сошлись пути-
Помогает улицу людям перейти.
СВЕТОФОР : Да, ребята, это я. Молодцы, проходите на свое место.

Звучит фонограмма велосипедистов.

/ выезжают велосипедисты из гр. « Дельфинчик». Они ездят 
без правил, обгоняя друг друга. Светофор поднимает красный
знак, свистит в свисток./
СВЕТОФОР : Это что за безобразие на моих дорогах ?
Вы кто такие?
Велосипедисты : Мы веселые зверята, вы узнали нас, друзья?
Угадайте, кто я ?… А я?…. А я ?…/ дети называют зверят/
Мы обожаем велоспорт, а Светофор наоборот
Стоит всегда на мостовой, нам не дает гонять с тобой.
СВЕТОФОР : Стойте, остановитесь, может случиться беда, если вы не 
будете соблюдать правил Дорожного движения .
ВЕЛОСИПЕДИСТЫ : Мы больше не будем нарушать правила Дорожного
движения. 
СВЕТОФОР : Ребята, а вы знаете, о чем говорят мои огоньки?
Если красный свет горит- дорогу можно переходить?
- А когда можно переходить?
- А если желтый свет горит- что нужно делать?
Велосипедисты : Ура, мы стих придумали:
Выполняй закон простой- красный свет зажегся- стой, 
Желтый вспыхнул- подожди, а зеленый свет- иди!
СВЕТОФОР : Замечательный стих. Молодцы, зверята, ставьте на стоянку 
Свои машины, и проходите на места, а мы с ребятами поиграем
в игру « КРАСНЫЙ, ЖЕЛТЫЙ, ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ», и проверим, как вы 
все запомнили мои правила. Ребята, как только я подниму 
зеленый свет- вы шагаете, дружно топаете ножками. Желтый- 
стойте смирно, а красный- присаживайтесь на присядки. Запомнили? Будьте внимательны! 

/ светофор играет в игру/.

-Молодцы, хорошо запомнили и это правило.
Но правил дорожных на свете не мало, 
Все бы их выучить нам не мешало.
3.
На мостовой не играть, не кататься,
Если ты хочешь здоровым остаться.

Звучит ф-ма, выходит Доктор Айболит.
ДОКТОР АЙБОЛИТ : Кто здесь говорит про здоровье? Кто вспомнил 
доброго Доктора Айболита? 
Здравствуйте, мои детишки, Я обнять вас всех спешу!
Только что у вас за праздник- догадаться не могу.
/Дети говорят/
- Молодцы, мои ребятки, а вы делали зарядку?
Ну тогда мы начинаем, выше ножки поднимаем!

Ф-ма « ТАНЕЦ СИДЯ».


- Вот теперь можно начинать ученье.А вы знаете, что нужно 
Делать, чтобы расти здоровыми, сильными и красивыми?
Нужно кушать овощи и фрукты- в них много витамин роста.
А какие овощи и фрукты вы знаете? А загадки мои отгадаете?
/ загадывает 5-6 загадок про овощи, фрукты/

Молодцы, умные и дружные ребята!
СВЕТОФОР : Хорошие ученики и внимательные зрители, и готовы к путе-
шествию в страну Знаний.
АЙБОЛИТ : Ну тогда, у меня для таких ребят есть сюрприз- сейчас вы, детки, пойдете, покушаете полезную и вкусную пищу, приготовленную нашими лучшими поварами по моим рецептам, а потом, мы продолжим 
наш праздник, выйдем на конкурс РИСУНКОВ НА АСФАЛЬТЕ, потом
нас будут ждать вкусные угощения и детская дискотека . Ура!
Светофор, зажигай зеленый свет. Всем ребятам- в добрый путь!

Под ф-му, дети организованно проходят по стране 
Дорожных Знаков, заходят в д/сад. 
Праздник продолжается.

Добавлено через 3 минуты
Программные задачи. 
Закреплять и уточнять знания детей о том, что с огнем играть опасно, о пользе и вреде огня. Обобщить знания о правилах обращения с огнем.
Развивать логическое мышление детей: память, речь.
Воспитывать находчивость, ответственность, доброжелательность, умение прийти на помощь.

Цель: Способствовать овладению детьми элементарными правилами безопасного поведения дома, на улице, в общественных местах, в том числе в экстремальных ситуациях: знать, как вести себя при пожаре, понимать к каким вещам в доме запрещено прикасаться (списки, электрические приборы и инструменты); знать, как и в каких случаях звонить по телефону в службу спасения.

Предварительная работа.

Занятия по перспективному плану, экскурсия в пожарную часть, просмотр видеозаписи “Пожары”, чтение художественных произведений: С. Маршак “Рассказ о неизвестном герое”; Л. Толстой “Пожарные собаки”; “Пожар”; стихи, загадки, пословицы; рисование на свободную тему на основе детских впечатлений о пожаре, об огне; игры на дидактические, словесные, сюжетно-ролевые.

Материал к занятию:

Дом кошки, украшенный красными шарами, маски героев песни: коза, курочка, кошка, уточка, кубы (8 шт.), знаки, речевой материал.

Словарная работа:
пожар, огонь, средства пожаротушения: топор, ведро, багор, пожарные, правила.

В камине горит огонь, возле камина кошка.
Кошка-родительница: Мне бабуля говорила: 
“Что огонь нам друг и враг,
Без него темно бы было.
Жили б мы совсем не так,
Мы б от холода дрожали,
Превратились бы в пингвинов
Или мамонтами стали.
Обросли бы шерстью длинной,
Телевизора б не знали.
Ни поесть и не попить.
В “Денди” тоже б не играли
В общем, плохо бы жилось”.

Бабушка: Когда человеку надоело жить в пещере без уюта, он придумал много 
разных вещей, которые ему помогают.
Ходить к колодцу или ручью ему расхотелось, и он заставил воду течь к нему в дом. Что он придумал?
Дети: Водопровод.
Бабушка: Готовить пищу на костре было неудобно и человек придумал?
Дети: Электрическую плиту.
Бабушка: Не захотелось ему подниматься на высокий этаж и он придумал?
2.
Дети: Лифт.
Бабушка: Стирает.
Дети: Стиральная машина.
Бабушка: Новости показывает.
Дети: Телевизор.
Воспитатель: А как же огонь.
Приходит в дом?
Воспитатель: Нужен он нам?
Ребята: А без доброго огня не обойтись ни дня.
Он надежно дружит с нами:
Гонит холод, гонит мрак,
Он ребятам греет ужин,
Хлеб печет, стирает платье.
Вот за что ему почет.
Воспитатель: Чтобы огонь приносил нам только радость и пользу, мы должны 
уметь правильно с ним обращаться.

Физминутка “Можно – нельзя”.

Воспитатель: Огонь не игрушка, запомните каждый.
И вот что, ребята, случилось однажды.

Игра: “Строим дом”.

/За дверью слышится плач./
ВЕДУЩАЯ : Тише, тише, кто- то плачет /открывает дверь/. Ой, дети,
да здесь кошка. Ребята, а вы догадались, из какой сказки пришла эта кошка? /"Кошкин дом"/
Правильно. 
Жила-была кошка на свете 
Заморская, ангорская,
Жила она не так, как другие кошки, 
Спала не на рогожке,
А в уютной спаленке
На кроватке маленькой.

Укрывалась алым теплым одеялом,
И в подушке пуховой утопала с головой.

Но беда пришла нежданно…
Помните, кошка увлеклась разговорами, и не заметила, как из печи
упал уголек, и загорелся ковер.

ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА СКАЗКИ
"КОШКИН ДОМ".
С. Маршака.

Тили- тили-тили- бом!
Загорелся Кошкин дом!
Загорелся Кошкин дом!
Бежит курочка с ведром.
КУРОЧКА: Если слаб огонь, скорей, кружкою воды залей!
ВЕДУЩАЯ: А за нею во весь дух
С помелом бежит петух.
2.
ПЕТУХ : Сыпь песок, брось одеяло,
чтобы все не запылало!
ВЕДУЩАЯ : Поросенок с решетом.
ПОРОСЕНОК: Победить огонь сумей,
Докажи, что ты сильней!

ВЕДУЩАЯ: И коза с фонариком.
КОЗА : Если же большой огонь,
Дымом все объято,
Выбегать из дома прочь
Надо всем ребятам.

И на помощь поскорей 
Надо бысто звать людей.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: А еще надо вызывать пожарную охрану-
звонить по номеру "01".Вот видите, дети, до чего доводи т игра с 
огнем.
Огонь нельзя оставлять без присмотра. Давайте сейчас повторим 
и запомним поговорку: " От маленькой искорки- большое горе".

ДЕТИ ПОЮТ
"ПЕСЕНКА О ПОЖАРНЫХ".
Муз. В. Витлина, сл. И. Лепко.
После идет беседа: 
Какую очень большую ошибку сделали герои этой песенки?
Почему они не смогли потушить пожар? (Паника)
Как бы вы поступили?
Кто назовет номер пожарной службы?
Почему 01?

Вызываем пожарную команду по телефону.

Игра “Затуши пожар”. 
Чем мы потушили пожары?
Как называется профессия людей, которые тушат пожары?

Появляется огнетушитель (взрослый).

Чтобы пожаров избежать,
Нужно много детям знать.

Я хотел бы узнать, как же вы знаете правила пожарной безопасности.

Деревянные сестрички
В коробочке, это (спички) – показывает.
Вы запомните, друзья,
Спички детям брать нельзя, 
Если увидишь огонь или дым,
Скорее звони, телефон 01.
Если слаб огонь, скорей
Ты водой его залей.
Но не вздумай воду лить
3.
Там где электричество,
Телевизор и утюг,
Миксер и розетку
обходите стороной
Маленькие детки.

А чтоб не случилось в твоем доме беда,
Советы родителей
Слушай всегда.
Легче чем пожар тушить,
Нам его предупредить.

Огнетушитель хвалит детей и дарит им медальки.

Воспитатель благодарит детей.

Литература: [Ссылки могут видеть только зарегистрированные пользователи. ]

Добавлено через 7 минут
/Зал украшен разными дорожными знаками, стоит светофор/.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Нас солнца луч смешит и дразнит, нам нынче весело с утра,
Нам дети дарят звонкий праздник, и главный гость на нём игра!
Но как в играх надо знать правила поведения, 
Так и на дорогах выполнять должны все правила дорожного движения!

Песня Старокадомского
«ВЕСЁЛЫЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВЕННИКИ».

Ребёнок: Движением Полон город, бегут машины в ряд,
Цветные светофоры и день и ночь горят. /Звучит весёлая музыка, выезжает на велосипеде Незнайка/.
НЕЗНАЙКА: Я лечу как стрела, то появлюсь из- за угла
Наперерез машине по дороге, по самой середине.
/катается на велосипеде между дорожных знаков под музыку/.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Ребята, как вы думаете- 
Может этот озорник попасть под грузовик?
/Ответы детей/.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Знать правила движения на свете должны все взрослые и дети.
Говорит всем постовой:
РЕБЁНОК-МИЛИЦИОНЕР: Не гоняй на мостовой!
Эй, ребята- малыши, кататься на велосипеде не спеши!

Дети исп. песню «Правила дорожные будем твердо знать»
( Е.В. Горобина, М.А. Михайлова.)


ВЕДУЩАЯ: А теперь, детвора, для вас не игра, а соревнование
Для воспитания внимания!

«Кто медленнее доедет до светофора»
/Объехать и вернуться обратно/.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: А теперь, представьте, дети, что вы все шофёры-
Так выполняйте строго сигналы светофора!

Музыкальная игра «Пешеходы и машины».

/ Выбегает девочка Таня, плачет/.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Наша Таня громко плачет, 
уронила на дорогу мячик,
2. 

Тише, Танечка, не плачь,
мы спасём Танюшин мяч!
Дети, как взять мяч, который укатился на дорогу?
ДЕТИ: Надо посмотреть налево, надо посмотреть направо,
Все машины переждать- лишь тогда бери тот мяч!

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Эй, ребёнок, подумай, постой, можно ли играть на мостовой?
Правила на дороге соблюдайте, и за мною повторяйте:
1. Не переходи улицу на красный свет.
2. Не перебегай на проезжую часть.
3. На дорогах не играть.
4. Перебегать улицу по пешеходному переходу.
5. Не перебегать дорогу перед близко идущим транспортом.
6. Переходить улицу на зелёный свет светофора.

/Звучит музыка «Чарльстон», выбегает Хулиган.
ХУЛИГАН: Эх, я вам сейчас такой салютик устрою,
Такой фейерверк забабахаю- закачаетесь!
/Держит в руках питарду/
Где спички, дайте мне спички!
Вот как весело сейчас будет, а то вы что-то заскучали!
/Достает из кармана спички/.
ВЕДУЩАЯ: Стой, спички не тронь, в них опасность и огонь!
Эти игры ради скуки обожгут лицо и руки,
Можно зренье потерять, если будешь с огнём играть.

Танец «Огня».
/Исполняет ребёнок в костюме огня с красным шарфом/.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: В руки спички не бери! 
Во дворе без взрослых не разжигай костры!
Без мамы, папы телевизор не включайте,
И газовые плиты, электроутюги без присмотра не оставляйте!

А теперь, детвора, снова игра.
«Кто быстрее погладит платочки 
и не забудет выключить утюжки».
/2 ребёнка , каждый быстро «гладит», 
и в конце игры поднимает детский утюг вверх/.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: Разброшены спички, их надо поднять,
И с пола немедленно быстро собрать!
3.

Игра «Собери спички»
/3-4 ребёнка собирают их в коробочки/.

ДЕТИ: 
1. За правилами безопасности следи-
Помни о здоровье и жизнь свою щади.

2. Правила пожарной безопасности и дорожного движения
Имеют для жизни большое значение!

3. Чтоб не волновались водители, не переживали родители,
Будем правила выполнять, их будем чётко соблюдать!

ВЕДУЩАЯ: На дорогах трудностей так много, без сомненья.
Но их бояться нет у нас причин,
Потому, что правила движенья
Есть для пешеходов и машин.
И, чтоб у всех было хорошее настроение,
Соблюдайте правила дорожного движения!

Под песню Старокадомского
«ВЕСЁЛЫЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВЕННИКИ».
Дети выходят из зала.


ЛИТЕРАТУРА: «Праздники в детском саду», Г.А. Лапшина.
Волгоград, 2004 г.

----------


## Elen2

*Для Йоков.*
*Вода.*
МЕТА: Дати дітям знання про те, що без води немає життя на землі, вода лікує людей, оздоровлює, очищає.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

Вихователь пропонує дітям послухати казку про двох братів (про те, як посварилися два брати Земля і Вода).

- Що станеться якщо зникне вода? Щоб ви сказали про воду. Яка вона? Подивіться на воду, яку я вчора поставила на вікно, що з нею сталося? (Вода замерзла).

Ви, напевно, любите ласувати льодом, а чи знаєте ви, що лід шкодить нашому здоров'ю, від нього можна захворіти. Подивіться на цю тарілочку в яку я поклала лід. Що сталося з льодом? Яка вода з льоду? Ви б хотіли пити таку брудну воду? Отже, бурульки, лід - це замерзла брудна вода, в якій багато мікробів.

Розповідь казки "Чарівний мікроскоп".

Ми звикли кожного дня бачити воду в крані, без неї не можемо обійтися. Для чого ми використовуємо воду вдома? Для чого ми миємося, купаємося? Наша шкіра, наче губка, має властивості всмоктувати все погане: порох, нечисті запахи, і, навіть, злі погляди недобрих людей. Роздивіться своє тіло: воно ніби з маленьких гніздечок - це пори, які допомагають нашій шкірі дихати. І щоб тіло не хворіло потрібна вода, яка очищає, шкіру, робить нас здоровішими.

З давніх-давен при купанні малої дитини клали у воду рослини. Хлопчикам - листя дуба, щоб був міцним, сильним, а дівчаткам - калину, щоб краса її була калинова. В давнину люди брали воду з колодязя - це найчистіша вода, берегли колодязь, щоб вода не пересохла, щоб не забруднилася. Вважалося великим гріхом плювати у колодязь. Старі люди говорили: "В поле йдеш працювати, хліб залиши, а воду візьми". Без води людина не може довго прожити. Розповідь, легенди про те, як вода людей лікувала. І в наш час є лікувальна вода - мінеральна. На Львівщині є чудові місця - Трускавець, Морщин, Східниця, куди люди їздять лікуватися мінеральною водою. А хто не може поїхати в санаторій, той купує мінеральну воду в пляшках. (Діти куштують мінеральну воду).

Люди можуть лікуватися не лише мінеральною водою, а й свяченою. На яке свято святиться вода? Йорданську воду зберігають цілий рік, до наступного свята. Її п'ють хворі, нею кроплять тих, хто має страх, нею Посвячують житло. Йорданська свячена вода-оберіг, в кожній родині має бути вона. Як ваші батьки використовують свячену воду? Щоб підсилити дію води, зробити її ще кориснішою, до неї додають настій лікарських рослин. Які ви знаєте лікарські рослини? Сьогодні я приготувала для вас настій з шипшини, який надасть вам сили і здоров'я. (діти п'ють настій з шипшини).

 Запам'ятайте, діти, народну мудрість: "Не оскверняй води, будеш душею і тілом чистий!" І можна додати, що будеш здоровим.

Органи травлення 	 	 
09.10.2007 

МЕТА: Дати знання про значення харчування для органів травлення. Закріплювати культурно-гігієнічні навички. Виховувати у дітей усвідомлене ставлення до проблем збереження і зміцнення здоров'я через харчування, гігієну власного тіла.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

 Загадка:

Повний хлівець білих овець,
А посередині пастух бігає. ……(Зуби, язик)


Діти, ви зголодніли і зараз саме час поїсти, але перед їдою що - ми повинні зробити? Для чого потрібно мити руки?

Впродовж заняття ви дізнаєтесь, яка складна робота відбувається в нашому організмі під час їди і якщо ви просто сидите, то всередині йде робота. Для цієї роботи потрібен матеріал-їжа.

 Дітям роздають печиво.

Отже, з'їли, розжували, проковтнули і нічого немає в роті, мовби й не було. А хочете дізнатися куди зникло печиво? Зверніть увагу на схему органів травлення: ви поклали печиво в рот і наш язичок пізнав солодке. Язик розрізняє на смак не лише солодку їжу, а й солону, квасну, гірку.

 Дидактична гра "Впізнай за смаком" (дослідження смаку окремих продуктів). Крім язика в роті людини є зуби. Що робили зуби, коли ви їли печиво? Чому печиво в роті стало мокрим? Навіщо потрібна слина? З печива замість твердого шматочка стала мокра каша. Чи можна під час їди розмовляти? Як потрібно їсти?

 Прислів'я: "Коли ми їмо – не розмовляємо, не шумимо і не читаємо".

Язик служить не лише для того, щоб розпізнавати смак їжі, він є лопаточкою, яка підштовхує їжу далі. Коли ви їсте, не можна говорити, бо їжа потрапить у дихальну трубочку і тоді можна кашляти і важко дихати. Пережована їжа потрапляє в інші органи травлення і доходить до шлунку.

Давайте поділимо слово пе – ре – тра – влю – ва – ти на склади, це слово довге, такий самий довгий процес відбувається в нашому організмі під час перетравлення їжі, аж поки все не перевариться в рідке місиво.

Діти, давайте поміркуємо, навіщо ми їмо?
Які продукти корисно їсти?

 Отже, потрібно їсти найрізноманітнішу їжу, щоб бути здоровим.

Дихання  


МЕТА: Допомогти дітям пізнавати можливості власного організму: для чого ми дихаємо, яке повітря потрібне для дихання.
МАТЕРІАЛ: схема дихальних органів, дзеркальце для кожної дитини.

 XIД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

Вихователь пропонує дітям дмухнути на долоню перед обличчям і сказати, що діти відчувають. (Як тепле повітря потрапило всередину нашого організму? Повітря ми вдихнули холодним, а видихнули теплим. Де воно зігрілося? Як повітря потрапляє в наш організм?)

Вихователь пропонує стиснути ніс пальцями і спробувати подихати. (Чому ми не можемо дихати? Отже, де вхід повітря в наш організм?)

Діти розглядають в дзеркальце свій ніс. (Що знаходиться всередині носа?(волосинки). Навіщо нам волосинки в носі? На волосинках затримується пил, бруд, вони очищають повітря. Очищене повітря потрапляє у бронхи, а далі в легені і тут нагріте повітря йде у кров і з нею - по всьому організму. (використовується схема дихальних органів).

Всім органам у нашому організмі потрібне чисте повітря. (Хто крім людини також дихає? Всьому живому на землі потрібне повітря, без повітря немає життя.)

 Де краще дихати? Чому краще дихати в лісі, парку? (Отже, потрібно берегти зелені насадження, бо вони роблять повітря чистим, а коли чисте повітря, то людина здорова.)

Перший день в дитячому садку 	  


МЕТА: Виробляти у дітей усвідомлене і позитивне ставлення до власного організму: сонце, повітря, вода, вітаміни, ранкова гімнастика потрібні для здоров'я. Формувати культурно-гігієнічні навички у дітей: миття рук і обличчя. Спонукати дітей до рухової активності під час виконання вправ. Імітації рухів, психогімнастики. Вводити у мову дітей слова: здоров'я, овочі, фрукти, вітаміни, ранкова гімнастика, повітря.

ХІД РОЗВАГИ:

 Вихователь: Ой, як гарно в нашому садочку, багато діточок, як квіточок в віночку, ви всі такі гарні, веселі, бадьорі. А чому?

- Так, тому, що ви всі здорові. А що ми робимо кожного ранку, щоб бути здоровими? (ранкову гімнастику).

До нас в групу прийшла маленька дівчинка. Як тебе звати?


Давайте розкажемо і покажемо Ганусі,
Що ми робимо в дитсадку.
Дівчинка вперше в нашім садку,
До дівчинки зараз сама підійду.
Підемо до діток я їй скажу,
Діткам всім весело в нашім садку.

А що ми робимо в дитсадку? (граємось, вчимося, співаємо,  робимо зарядку...)

Давайте подивимося яка сьогодні погода? Як світить сонечко?

Яке воно сьогодні? (радісне чи сумне, похмурне)

Як нам буває, коли сонечко сміється до нас? Покажіть, (міміка на обличчі)

Протягнемо руки до сонечка і попросимо його:

Сонечко, сонечко
Виглянь у віконечко.
До маленьких діточок
Своїм личком обернись

Сонечко для всіх дуже корисне. Воно дає нам світло, тепло, приносить радість. Сонечко дає нам здоров'я.

А коли ми здорові, то нам хочеться бігати, стрибати, гратися.

Ми дуже любимо робити ранкову гімнастику. Давайте покажемо, які вправи ми вміємо робити: (показ)

Виростемо великі-великі,
Яблучок нарвемо.
В кошики широкі
Ми їх покладемо. (2 рази)

- Ой, які ми стали великі! Нам допомогла гімнастика.

А щоб очка наші веселі були, личко сміялося то що ми робимо? (вмиваємося)

- А як треба правильно вмиватися? Хто розкаже і покаже? (діти показують: рукавчики закотити, ручки намочити, намилити милом і гарно змити водою...).

- А щоб водичка нас гарно мила, як ми про неї вміємо казати: (потішки про воду)

А я добру звичку маю
Ручки чисто все вмиваю:
Хлюп-хлюп-хлюп
Ручки чисто все вмиваю.

- Чистота рук і обличчя - це здоров'я. Водичка і мило вбивають мікроби, що шкодять нашому здоров'ю. Нам треба про це пам'ятати. Коли ми такі гарні, чистенькі то можна і за стіл сідати. Давайте подивимося, що нас чекає в групі.

(В групі на столику прикрашені салати з: моркви, бурячка; цибуля, часник, лимон)

Діти розглядають і називають: Що це? Приходить веселий хлопчик Вітамінчик.

- Що за гості тут у мене? Ой, які ви всі біленькі, щічки ваші теж біленькі. Напевно ви мене не любите? (Сам бере і їсть моркву, бурячок) приговорює: - Ой, як смачно, ой, як добре, ох, який я здоровий!)

Діти: - Любимо! Любимо!

- То ж давайте з вами пограємося. Я заховаюся. А ви розпробуйте, в якому овочі я заховався.

 Діти з закритими очима пробують різні салати і називають їх.

Як поїли вітамінів, то і стали сильнішими. Давайте покажемо, які ми сильні (діти імітують рухами).

 А сонечко нас кличе на прогулянку. Подивіться, як воно до нас усміхається.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*Вітаміни – наші помічники*  
17.06.2007 
Мета: Поглибити знання дітей про те, що в кожному продукті є вітаміни, їх значення та лікувальні властивості для здоров’я людини. Розвивати мовлення, увагу, мислення, пам’ять шляхом причинно-наслідкових запитань та розвиваючих ігор. Виховувати дбайливе ставлення до природи, бажання та уміння піклуватись про своє здоров’я. 

Матеріал: карта і схеми лабіринтів, карти з малюнками, магнітофон, овочі: капуста, цибуля, морква, картка з ягодами і фруктами, загадки, 4 скриньки; лимон, риба, часник, яйце, овочеві та фруктові салати.

Попередня робота: розучування прислів’їв про здоров’я, бесіди про лікуючі властивості овочів, фруктів, спостереження.

Хід заняття:

Розгляд глобуса. Що зображено? Якими кольорами позначено глобус? Що означає кожен колір?
Що на землі найдорожче? (життя)
Що потрібно людині для того, щоб жити?
Що таке здоров’я? Яка здорова людина? 
Усе найцінніше, що має людина – життя, здоров’я, довголіття – все йде від землі – матінки. Тому недаремно кажуть: „Будь здорова як вода, а багата, як земля”.

Як ви розумієте це прислів’я?
Які ще прислів’я про здоров’я знаєте?
„Було б здоров’я – все інше наживеш”.
„Найбільше багатство – здоров’я”.
„Без здоров’я нема щастя”.
Що потрібно людині для того, щоб бути здоровою?
Що означає „добре харчуватися”? Що треба їсти? (м’ясо, рибу, овочі…)

Заходить Хворулько, приносить схему, жаліється на здоров’я…
Діти, давайте допоможемо Хворульці відшукати дорогу до ліків, які приписав йому лікар. По схемі ми помандруємо в чарівний світ вітамінів, тому що вони найкращі помічники людини. Хто допоможе знайти доріжку?

Індивідуальні схеми і по можливостям дітей розгляд овочів

Морква. Що це? Що знаєте про моркву? Яка на смак? Для чого вирощують? Чим корисна? Хто знає загадку? (зір, нежить…)
Цибуля…… – … – … – …(нежить, зуби, нариви, грип)
Капуста. Що відомо про капусту? Для чого потрібна? Що з неї роблять? (температура, глисти)
Як одним словом можна назвати? (овочі)
Якщо хочете бути здоровими, то їжте ці овочі і наберетесь сили. А ще багато вітамінів є в інших продуктах. Але для того, щоб знати, що це за продукти, ви повинні виконати завдання.

„Склади слово по першим звукам картинки”:
М’ЯСО, МОЛОКО, ГОРІХ, СТІЛ.
Які страви з них виготовляють? Чи все це продукти? Чому ні? Що таке стіл?

Розминка:

Що таке фрукти, ягоди?
Які ягоди, фрукти знаєте?
Де ростуть ягоди?

Хворусько: „Казав мені лікар, що є десь родина ягідна і фруктово-вітамінна, лагідна. Що дуже всі вони смачні і мають сили чарівні”. (розглядає картку)
Про такі чарівні вітаміни я загадаю загадки, а ви по таблиці, називаючи ряд і стовпчик, скажете, де захована відгадка:

Суничка: У зеленому лісочку,
Під мережаним листочком
Червоніє невеличка
Спіла ягідка…(хто з’їсть літом 1 літру суниць запасеться на цілу зиму вітамінами)

Калина: У вінку зеленолистім,
У червоному намисті
Задивилася у воду
На свою чарівну вроду… (температура, тиск, шкіра)

Яблуко: Я красиве, чарівне,
Всі ви любите мене
Той, хто гілочку торкне,
Струсить з дерева мене… (зуби, живіт…)

Малина: Я червона, я солодка.
В лісі, в саду я росту
Від простуди всіх лікую. (простуда, горло…)

Чарівні скриньки. Гра „Відгадай за описом”: лимон, часник, риба, яйце. (діти описують, пояснюють чим корисні).
Ми сьогодні з вами говорили, як багато вітамінів в овочах і фруктах, яку користь вони приносять для здоров’я людини, які страви можна приготувати. А зараз будемо дегустувати овочеві та фруктові салати. Ви повинні на смак визначити з яких продуктів салат.

Гра „Відгадай на смак”.

Всі вітаміни смачненькі
І солодкі, і кисленькі.
Їжте діти їх охоче
Кожен, хто коли захоче.
Щоб були ви здоровенькі
І красиві й рум’яненькі,
Щоб росли міцними й дужими,
До хвороб були байдужими.
Але, щоб овочі і фрукти містили багато вітамінів, про них треба піклуватися і в саду, і на городі. Тож поливайте городину і садовину у спеку, виполювати бур’яни, а на деревах і кущах не ламайте гілок. Бережіть усе, що росте на матінці – Землі.

Подорож у світ лікарських трав 	  


Мета: Закріпити вміння впізнавати і вірно називати лікарські трави (5-6 видів). Розширювати знання дітей про користь і застосування лікарських трав.

Словникова робота: відвари, настій, лікарські рослини.

Попередня робота: Екскурсія по екологічній стежці навколо дитячого садка. Збір лікарських рослин, підготовка до їх використання. Бесіда про лікарські рослини. Вивчення віршів, загадок.

Матеріал: Сухі пучки лікарських рослин, пакети з травами, брикети, настойки.

Хід заняття:

Діти сидять півколом. Перед ними дошка з картинками лікарських рослин. На столах лежать сухі гілочки, пучки, брикети, коробки і пакети з лікарськими травами.

Чути стук в двері. Входить Колобок з корзиною.
Колобок. Добрий день, діти! Я котився по полях, лугах, дорогах. Зібрав багато лікарських рослин, як вони називаються, не знаю. Допоможіть мені. 

Вихователь. Діти, давайте допоможемо Колобку і назвемо рослини, які він зібрав.

(Вихователь бере з корзини рослини, показує їх дітям, вони називають: ромашка, тисячолисник, мати й мачуха, душиця, кропива).

Вихователь. А зараз Колобок, ми тобі розповімо вірша, якого недавно вивчили. Діти, як його назва? (Что растет?)

На лугу растет ромашка,
Лютик едкий, клевер-кашка,
Что еще?
Гвоздика, смолка, колокольчик,
Хвощ – как елка.
А еще?
Подорожник, васильки,
Граммофончики - вьюнки,
Еще много разных травок
У тропинок, у канавок.
И красивых, и пушистых!
Разноцветных и душистых!

Вихователь. Хто знає, як треба зберігати трави? (в брикетах, пакетах, коробочках в сухому вигляді). Що можна приготувати з сухих рослин? (настойки і відвари).

Вірно, сухі рослини пакують в пакети (показує), коробочки (показує), або пресують в брикети (демонструє). Потім їх відправляють на склади, в аптеки, де вони зберігаються в добре провітрених приміщеннях. Дома їх потрібно тримати в сухому місці, оберігаючи від прямих сонячних променів.

А тепер пограємо в гру „Назви і розкажи”. Послухайте її правила. Перед вами лежать лікарські рослини (сухі і намальовані на картинках). Я покажу вам одну з рослин, а ви повинні все про неї розповісти. Назвати місце, де вона росте (на обочинах дороги і стежок, в полях, лугах, лісі, ярах, біля струмочків); час збору і заготівлі і використання в медичних потребах, наприклад, квіти: збирають влітку, подорожник (тільки листочки без ніжок) – весною і на початку літа; кульбабу (всі частини рослини) – коли вона цвіте; кропиву – весною, коли вона тільки-тільки виростає; лопух (коріння) – протягом всього літа; душицю і тисячолисник (верх стебла з квітами) – теж протягом літа. Можна розповісти, при яких захворюваннях використовується та чи інша рослина і в якому вигляді. Наприклад, відваром ромашки або календули полощуть горло під час ангіни; листям подорожника лікують рани, прикладаючи до хворого місця; з душиці і м’яти заварюють заспокійливий чай; для покращення апетиту п’ють відвар тисячолисника; весною, коли організму не вистачає вітамінів рекомендується пити відвар шипшини і т. д. (Вихователь вислуховує дві – три розповіді дітей).

Вихователь. Діти, ви напевно втомилися сидіти? Давайте влаштуємо фізкульт – хвилинку і пограємо в „кульбабки”. Повторюйте за мною рухи:

Дощик поливає, сонечко пригріває, кульбаби на поляні ростуть, стають все більшими. (Діти тихо встають).
Тут налетів вітер, став подувати на кульбаби. (Діти розкачуються піднятими догори руками).
Вітер подув ще сильніше. (Діти розбігаються в різні сторони і бігають на носочках).
Раптом з голівок кульбаб полетіли білі легенькі парашутики. (Діти присідають).
Там, де впали парашутики, знов будуть рости кульбаби. (Діти встають).
Діти, хто знає вірш про кульбабу? (Відповіді дітей).

Носит одуванчик белый сарафанчик.
Вырастет, нарядится
В беленькое платьице,
Белое, воздушное, ветерку послушное.

Відгадайте загадку:
Росла біленька кулька, подув вітер – кулька полетіла. (Кульбаба).

Хто ще знає загадки про кульбабу? (Відповіді дітей).

Вихователь. Хто згадає правила поведінки під час збору лікарських трав?

Приблизні відповіді дітей. Не можна брати багато рослин. Коли збирають лікарські рослини, не треба намагатися їх всі зібрати в тому місті, де ви займаєтесь збором. Частину залишають у природі, щоб рослини продовжували розмножуватись.

Деякі лікарські рослини через те, що їх збирали великими партіями, зовсім зникли в природі, або їх залишилося дуже мало. Це – первоцвіт, валеріана, плавун… Їх зовсім не треба збирати. Краще всього робити заготовки подорожнику, піжми, тисячолисника.

Під час збору не можна ласувати ягодами, плодами, коріннями.
Після збору лікарських трав обов’язково помийте руки.

Вихователь. А тепер послухайте опис рослин.

Листочки візерунчасті, голівка біла. Використовують відвар, коли болить горло (ромашка).
Росте біля доріг, насіння йде в стрілку. Застосовується для зупинки крові з ран (подорожник).
Росте на клумбах. Квіточки жовті або жовтогарячі. Застосовують під час ангін, а також для промивання ран (календула). 

Вихователь. Діти, назвіть ще раз Колобку рослини, які він зібрав. Скажіть чому їх називають лікарськими. (Тому, що використовуються для лікування різних хвороб).
Педагог пропонує дітям випити напій „Козацький чай”, до складу якого входять всі названі рослини і пригощають Колобка. Ще раз повторити, які рослини входять до „Козацького чаю”. 

*Подорож по країні здоров’я*  


Мета: Вчити дітей здійснювати контроль за додержанням особистої гігієни: закріплювати навички догляду за чистотою тіла (миття рук, ніг, обличчя тощо), зубів, стежити за зачіскою. Виробляти навички правильної постави. Дати дітям можливість уявляти і висловлюватися. Закріпити назви і призначення лікарських рослин. Виховувати у дітей любов і повагу один до одного і до всього прекрасного.

Матеріал: скринька з речами, які потрібні для догляду за шкірою, волоссям, зубами, лікарські рослини. Приймають участь: бабуся, Незнайко, Фея, дід Мудрило.

Попередня робота: вивчення загадок, прислів’їв, легенд про лікарські рослини, бесіди про особисту гігієну, про поставу, спостереження різних випадків.

Хід заняття:

Діти, сьогодні у нас незвичайне заняття. Ми з вами вирушаємо у подорож до діда Мудрила. Але, щоб до нього потрапити, у нас на шляху буде немало різних пригод. І тому, перш ніж ми вирушимо у дорогу, нам треба попросити Ангела – охоронителя, щоб допоміг нам подолати цей шлях.
Ангеле Божий, охоронителю мій,
Завжди на сторожі, біля мене стій,
Від зла людського в час лихий укрий,
Кожної днини, кожної миті,
Будь охороною тіла й душі. 
Тепер, я думаю, можемо вирушати в дорогу. Але кого нам запитати, якою дорогою іти. Он, недалечко, є хатинка, в ній живе бабуся. І ми в неї все запитаємо.

Підходимо до бабусі.
Доброго дня, бабусю. Якою дорогою нам треба йти, щоб потрапити до діда Мудрила?
Я вам, діточки, покажу тільки тоді дорогу, коли ви відгадаєте загадку і розкажете прислів’я про здоров’я.

Прислів’я

Найбільше багатство, це здоров’я.
Було б здоров’я, все інше наживеться.
Як нема сили, то й світ немилий.
Бережи одяг, доки новий, а здоров’я, доки молодий.
Без здоров’я нема щастя.
Весела думка – половина здоров’я.
Здоров’я маємо, не дбаємо, а втратимо, плачем.
Сонце, повітря і вода, наші найкращі друзі.
Здоров’я дорожче за багатство.

Загадка.

Двоє дивляться, а двоє слухають.   (очі, вуха)
Молодці, діти, багато ви знаєте, тепер можете вирушати далі. Ви потрапите до феї Красоти, і вона покаже вам дорогу.

Діти підходять до Феї і питають, як знайти дорогу до діда Мудрила.
Я вам покажу дорогу тоді, коли ви відгадаєте, що є в моїй чарівній скриньці, і для чого всі ці речі призначені.

Фея відкриває скриньку і виймає рушничок і мило.

Для чого нам ці речі?
Чому потрібно доглядати за шкірою?
Коли треба мити руки?
Якою водою добре вмиватися?

Фея виймає зубну щітку і пасту.

Для чого потрібні ці речі?
Як доглядати за зубами?
Зуби чистити треба вранці і ввечері, не користуватися чужою зубною щіткою, почистивши зуби щітку промиваємо і ставимо у склянку, вверх голівкою. Не можна колупати зуба голкою чи шпилькою, а користуватись зубочисткою. Після їди потрібно полоскати рот теплою водою.

В мене щітка зубна
Подивіться, ось вона.
Зверху вниз і навпаки
Чищу зуби залюбки.
Діти, коли заболів зуб, що треба робити?
Треба лікувати, або рвати зуб.

Гумореска.

Йшов якось-то Гриць селом,
А дружки питали:
- Що, брат, боляче було,
Коли зуба рвали.
- Ні, - відказує Грицько, -
Не дуже боліло.
- Так чого ти так кричав
В лікаря щосили?
- Та то ж лікар так кричав,
Бо я став брикатися,
Щипці йому поламав
І вкусив за пальця.

Фея виймає гребінець

Для чого гребінець?
Для чого ми причісуємося?
Чи можна волосся чесати в різні боки?
Чи можна вплітати тісно стрічки?
Чи треба хлопцям носити довге волосся?
Хто покаже, як правильно треба чесати волосся?

З цим завданням ви справились добре. Зараз ви можете йти прямо і потрапите до Незнайка.
Незнайко сидить, згорбившись, і щось малює.
Доброго дня, Незнайку. Що ти там робиш?
Малюю, малюю і щось нічого в мене не виходить.
А ти, Незнайку, неправильно сидиш за столом.

Діти показують, як треба сидіти за столом.
Незнайку, а ну пройдись по кімнаті, чи ти вмієш правильно ходити? Я так і знала, що в тебе неправильна постава.
Діти, розкажіть Незнайці, що треба робити, щоб була правильна постава.
Не горбитись, голову тримати прямо, плечі трохи відвести назад. Ще треба займатись фізкультурою.

Діти запрошують Незнайку на гімнастичні вправи.

З фізкультурою ми дружим,
Фізкультуру любим дуже
Раз, два, три, чотири
Чути з нашої квартири (ходьба на місці).
Дружно руки підіймайте,
Все прекрасно, опускайте.
Нахиліться, розігніться,
Станьте прямо, усміхніться.
Руки вже за головою,
Тож дивись перед собою.
Випрямляємо хребет,
Лікті  зводимо вперед.
Мов метелики літаєм,
Крильця зводим, розправляєм.
Будем спортом ми займатись,
Будем сили набиратись.
Хай мужніє наше тіло,
Хай мужніють наші ноги,
Хай мужніють наші руки,
Щоб усі були здорові.
Незнайку, послухай вірш про хлопчика, який не хотів займатись фізкультурою.

Щось із Юрою не те,
Щось наш Юра не росте.
Він у нас такий маленький,
Хворобливий і тоненький,
Мов замочене курча,
Одноліткам до плеча.
Та чи знаєте ви те,
Чом наш Юра не росте?
Я питаю, – звідки Юра?
- Я тікаю з фізкультури.

Незнайко говорить, що завжди буде так робити, як навчили його діти.
Звертає увагу дітей на хатину, яка стоїть поблизу.
Діти, гляньте, може це і є хатина дідуся Мудрила.

Всі підходять і бачать засушені трави.

Які ви бачите тут трави?
Для чого вони?
Якими травами ми лікуємо кашель?
Який чай п’ємо, коли болить живіт?
Що ми прикладаємо, коли розіб’ємо коліно чи поріжемо палець?
А хто допомагає рости цим травам?
Діти, давайте постукаємо до хатинки, може тут хтось є?

Виходить дід Мудрило
Доброго дня, дідусю. Нарешті ми до вас потрапили.
Заходьте у мою світлицю. Що ви хочете від мене дізнатись?
Та ось ми бачили багато лікарських рослин, але всіх ми не знаємо і ще хочемо дізнатися, як і коли їх збирають, де і як треба сушити, як їх вживати. А найбільше нас цікавить, від чого походять їх назви.

Дід Мудрило розповідає про лікарські рослини, розповідає легенди і запрошує дітей на чай.
Діти п’ють чай, впізнають за запахом і смаком, з яких трав він заварений. Після всього дякують дідусеві.

Нам час уже додому повертатись,
Хоч як нам приємно у цьому домі,
Та будьте щасливі усі і здорові:
А ми не минемо вже вашого дому
І будемо частенько у вас гостювати
На пам’ять про зустріч даруємо вам,
Веселі мелодії райдужних гам.

Звучить весела музика і діти виходять від діда Мудрила.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*В чарівному світі звуків 	*  


МЕТА: Поповнити і систематизувати знання дітей про орган слуху - вухо: його призначення, правилами догляду за здоровим і хворим вухом. Розвивати фонематичний слух, логічне мислення. Формувати свідоме ставлення до того, що своє здоров'я треба берегти.

 МАТЕРІАЛ: загадки, прислів'я, народна гра "У лісочку, у гаю", дидактична гра "Що ти чуєш?", дидактична вправа "Який звук заблудився в слові?". Гра пізнавального характеру "Допоможи художнику закінчити картинку", вірш Ю.Шкрумеляка "Що у мене є?".

 XIД ЗАНЯТТЯ:


 – Послухайте загадку:

"Один говорить, двоє слухають" (язик, вуха).

Для чого людині вуха?

Що ми чуємо вухами?

Скільки у нас вух? Які вони? (Розгляд ілюстрацій)

Вуха – це важливий орган чуття. Вони допомагають нам розрізняти голос мами, тата, спів пташок, шум вітру.


Дидактична гра "Що ти почув? (скрип дверей, булькотіння води, стук у вікно, чиїсь кроки, дзвін дзвіночка, спів дівчинки...)


– З допомогою вуха ми розрізняємо високі і низькі звуки, чуємо, якщо навіть один звук заблудився в слові:


Пошиє собі котик тапки,

Щоб взимку не мерзнути в...(лапки) шапки.

Дошки під гору везімо,

Побудуємо новий(дім)... бім.

Щоки червоні у Саші,

Він з'їв багато молочної... паші (каші).


Але, щоб все це чути, вуха потрібно берегти. А як їх оберігати?


У сиру і вітряну погоду вуха потрібно оберігати від охолодження. Щоб запобігти скупченню бруду і сірки, що зумовлює подразнення і зуд, потрібно систематично промивати вуха теплою водою, користуючись ватним тампоном, а потім витирати кінчиком рушника. А можна у вуха вставляти тверді, гострі і круглі предмети? Чому?


Як ви думаєте, коли краще чути, коли галас чи тишина?

Як треба розмовляти?

Так, розмовляти треба не дуже голосно, спокійно, бо якщо ми довгий час перебуватимемо в галасливій обстановці, то може виникнути глухуватість.


- Не цікаве було б наше життя, коли б ми не чули, не мали вух.


Народна гра "У лісочку, у гаю", (діти із закритими очима впізнають голоси товаришів).

- Коли наші вуха здорові, нам хочеться бігати, стрибати, міцно спимо.


А пригадайте, чи боліло у когось вухо?

Як ви його лікували?

До кого звертались за допомогою?

У кого крім людини, є ще вуха? Чи у всіх тварин одинакові вуха? А чому вони різні?


Правильно, вухами тварини чують, що до них наближається біда і тому є таке прислів'я: "Одним вухом спить, а другим чує".


Діти, один художник малював картинки звірят, але не закінчив, бо забув, які у них вуха.


Гра "Допоможемо художнику закінчити картинку". (Діти домальовують вуха звірятам, пояснюють чому намалював саме такі вуха).


Яку роль відіграють органи слуху?


Так, діти, вухами ми чуємо ніжну пісню, яку співає нам мама, добру казку, коли розповідає дідусь чи бабуся.


"Є у мене пара чуйних вух.

Я вже знаю нащо мені слух.

Щоб почути все, що скаже батько й мати,

Щоб чути лісу спів і спів пташати.

Щоб чути рідну пісню величаву,

А в пісні давню України славу".

*Для чого треба мити руки*  

МЕТА: З метою виховання і закріплення культурно-гігієнічних навичок продовжувати навчати дітей самостійно засукувати рукави, мити руки і обличчя, правильно користуватися милом, не мочити одяг, насухо витирати обличчя і руки, вішати рушник у відведене місце. В ігровій формі довести до свідомості дітей, що бруд і неохайність -погано, а чистота і акуратність - добре. Виховувати бажання бути завжди чистими, охайними, акуратними, підтягнутими.

ХІД РОЗВАГИ:

 Ведуча: Малята! Для того, щоб бути здоровими, сильними, спритними треба не тільки займатися спортивними вправами, а й обов'язково мити руки з милом. Ось послухайте малята І дівчата, і хлоп'ята Вірш про дівчинку Бруднулю, Про Бруднулю-Вередулю. З милом рук вона не мила. Витирати не хотіла, Все сиділа у кутку В дуже бруднім фартушку.



До залу під музику забігає дівчинка Бруднуля, танцює, співає пісню. (під музику) 


Ведуча: І до дівчинки-Бруднулі, До Бруднулі-Вередулі Завітав собі якраз Мийдодир в ранковий час. До залу заходить Мийдодир.


Мийдодир:

Ти Бруднуля-Вередуля,

В тебе брудні щічки

Це погано дуже-дуже

Для твого личка.

Ой ти, дівчинка чумаза

Де ж ти руки так замазала?


Бруднуля: 

Я на сонечку лежала,

Руки догори тримала -

Ось вони і загоріли.


Мийдодир: 

Дівчинка-Бруднуля

Чорніша за ґаву!

Гей, мої помічники,

Дружно всі за справу!


В зал вбігають "санітари" і миють Бруднулю.


Бруднуля кричить:

Не мийте мої долоньки

Вони не будуть білі,

Вони ж бо загорілі!

Ой, мій бідний носик -

Мила він не зносить.

Він не буде білий,

Він бо загорілий.

Щітки забирайте

І мерщій тікайте!


Мийдодир: Ось тепер ти біла,

І вже не загоріла.

Ти вже не Бруднуля,

А дівчинка-Чистюля.

Якщо діти люблять мило

Більш за все на світі.

Про таких ми скажем тут:

- Це, хороші діти!


Мийдодир: Всім загадки загадаю,

Бо веселу вдачу маю,

Відгадайте, їх будь-ласка,

Буде свято, ніби казка:

Мию, мию без жалю,

Мию там, де брудно.

А купатись не люблю,

Бо від того худну ... (Мило)

Я хлюпочу, я дзюркочу

Чисто всіх помити хочу ... (Вода)

Розчешу я кучері

Кучері покручені

Я веселий молодець,

Я густий ... (Гребінець)


Ведуча: А тепер ми всі подивимось виставу "Як Марічка і Михайлик вчилися мити руки"


Ведуча: За руки всі візьміться, діти,-

Нам треба міцно всім дружити.

У коло станемо мерщій,

Поведем таночок свій.


Виконується "Таночок чистих ручок".


Мийдодир: Вам, малята, мій привіт,

І напутнє слово:

Чистоту усі любіть.

І ростіть здорові!

*Ми прагнемо мати здорові очі 	* 


МЕТА: Розкрити значення зору для сприймання навколишнього світу. Закріпити знання про будову ока, роль вітамінів і нетрадиційних методів оздоровлення у покращенні зору. Пояснити значення дотримання правил гігієни.

 ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

 Сьогодні ми продовжимо екскурсію в країну "Пізнай себе".

Відгадайте, про що ми будемо говорити:

Живе мій брат за горою, не зустрінеться зі мною? ...(Очі).


Заплющить очі, що ви бачите? Чому ви нічого не бачите? Відкрийте очі, що ви бачите? Чим ви бачите?

Отже, очі для того, щоб дивитися, бачити, розрізняти предмети, їх колір, розмір, величину. Очі допомагають діяти, мислити, через Очі іде сигнал у мозок, в мозку нараджується думка, фантазія. Давайте на хвилину і ми станемо фантазерами. Перед вами намальовані предмети, домалюйте, що ви собі уявляєте. (Робота дітей)

Подивіться на схему, як виглядає наше око. Всередині ока знаходиться маленький кружечок – це зіниця. Зіниця завжди чорного кольору. Велике око навколо зіниці – райдужка, вона різного кольору. Закрийте і відкрийте очі, ви їх закрили і відкрили • повіками. Краї ока вкриті віями. Як ви думаєте, для чого вам брови, повіки, вії? Наші очі все бачать, все сприймають і переживають.

По очах можна пізнати настрій людини - сумний, веселий, тому кажуть: "Очі - дзеркало душі". Художник також був фантазером, але він любив спостерігати. Спостерігаючи за дітьми він намалював портрет Оленки. Подивіться, який настрій у дівчинки? Які очі у дівчинки? Чому дівчинка сумна? Давайте, розвеселимо дівчинку. (Діти розповідають усмішки, вірші).


Подивіться, як усміхається дівчинка? По чому видно, що дівчинці весело? Які ви знаєте пісні про очі? Виконуються вправи для очей. Як довго потрібно дивитись телепередачі? Чому?


Фрагменти лялькової вистави. Бабуся Загадка передала скриньку, вона відчиниться тоді, коли діти дадуть відповіді на запитання.

Тестування:

1.      Коли найбільше відпочивають наші очі?

а)        коли відкриті;

б)        під час сну;

в)        під час гімнастики.

2.      Коли треба носити затемнені окуляри?

а)        під час дощу;

б)        під час вітру;

в)        в сонячну погоду.

3.      Чи можна розмахувати паличкою?

а)        можна;

б)        можна, але тупою;

в)        не можна.



Скринька відкривається, звучить музика.

Ще одне послання від бабусі: - Чи знаєте ви, які треба вживати вітаміни, щоб зір був здоровим?

З'являється Вітамінка, яка приносить на підносі овочі та фрукти, багаті вітамінами А, В. Пропонує назвати їх, загадує загадки. Вітамінка розповідає, які ягоди треба вживати, щоб зір був здоровим, пригощає дітей вітамінним салатом.

Не тільки вправи для очей, масаж, вітаміни покращують зір, знімають втому з очей, але і гімнастика хатха-йога.



Діти під музику роблять вправи:

1.  Вправа на дихання. Заспокоює нервову систему, виробляє осанку, допомагає працювати всьому організму.

2.  Йога-мудра. Заспокоює, корисна для ослаблених дітей.

3.  Лев. Покращує кровообіг, зміцнює м'язи навколо очей.

4.  Корова. Закріплює осанку, м'язи спини, розвиває рухливість плечового пояса.

5.  Риба. Покращує роботу серця, допомагає зосередитися, розслаблює м'язи очей.

6.  Стінка. Закріплює м'язи плечового поясу, поліпшує кровообіг м'язів очей.

7.  Розслаблення. Добре діє на весь організм, а особливо на нервову систему. Діти стають в коло і говорять побажання: Мир, любов, добро всім, хто справа від нас Мир, любов, добро, всім, хто зліва від нас Мир, любов, добро всім, хто попереду нас Мир, любов, добро всім, хто позаду нас.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## liybliana

Тема заняття:
«Весняні пейзажі»
Інтегроване заняття
(музика і малювання)
середня група

 1.	 Вхід під марш.
Діти марширують по колу, муз керівник слідкує за поставою дітей.
Музичне вітання «Добрий день, малята».
-	Добрий день, малята, хлопчики й дівчата, (муз керівник).
-	Добрий день, (діти відповідають).
2.	Вправа «Колупалочка»
Дітки, станьте, будь ласка, в коло, візьміть ручки на пояс. Виконуємо вправу. (Музкерівник і вихователь слідкують за правильністю виконання вправи).
3.	Слухання музики
«Вальс квітів», П. Чайковського.
Муз керівник: Квіточка розквітла
У нашому садку,
Свіженька й привітна 
У мокрому сніжку.
«Я - пролісок синенький,
Я перший навесні.
Сказати вам раденький:
«Кінець, кінець зимі!»
З-під снігу мій листочок
До сонця простягну,
І ніжний мій дзвіночок 
вітатиме весну.
(К. Перелісна)
(Під час читання вірша муз керівник демонструє картинку проліска).
Діти, подивіться, будь ласка, на картину, яка квітка на ній намальована? А які вони? (ніжні, тендітні, маленькі…)
Малята, ви вмієте танцювати? А квіточки також можуть. Коли дує ніжний легенький вітерець, квіточки ніжно хитаються, тріпочуться, слухають музику вітру. І ви, дітки, послухайте музику, уявляючи танок квітів.
«Вальс квітів», П. Чайковський.
Діти, вам сподобалася музика? Кожен з вас уявив. Як квіточки танцюють?
А ви знаєте, що кожна музика має свій колір? Підійдіть до столиків, візьміть пензлики в руки. Малюйте картину тією фарбою, яка відповідає цій музиці. Якого кольору музика?
Молодці, впоралися із завданням, а тепер подивіться, яка картина у вас вийшла? (Діти розгортають картки і бачать підсніжники у вазі).
Слухаючи музику ви намалювали прекрасну картину, яку можна подарувати своїм мамам, бабусям, сестричкам, адже скоро свято 8 березня. Тож, дітки, давайте згадаємо нашу пісеньку про маму, але перед цим розспіваємо голосочки.
4.	Співи.
а) по співка «Сходинки», (працюємо над чистотою інтонування, строєм);
б) пісня «Подарунок мамі», Р. Рустамовас, (працюємо над ритмом, диханням)
Пальчикова гімнастика «Моя сім’я».
-	Також ми на святі будемо вітати наших милихЮ чарівних, турботливих бабусь.
в) «Пісня про бабусю», А. Філіпенко, (працюємо над звукоутворенням та дикцією).
- Діти, подивіться, хто це? Сонечко завітало до нас на заняття.
Психогімнастика «Сонечко».
5.	Музично-ритмічні рухи
« Водії», (гра)
З сонечком награлись трішки,
Відпочили ручки, ніжки. 
Нумо всі рулі беріть,
Веселу гру ви заведіть.
(Вихователь роздає дітям по керму).
Гарно грались ви, співали
І картини малювали, але на жаль заняття закінчилось у нас
І нам прощатися час.
Музичне прощання: «Допобачення».
Вихід під марш.
Вхідне марширування – слідкувати за правильною поставою дітей, високим підніманням ніг.
I.	Вправа – поглиблювати відчуття і відтворення в рухах характеру музики, настрою, вчити вірно, ритмічно виконувати рухи під музику.
II.	Слухання музики – виділення рис програмності, образності, зображувальності шляхом виконання уривків, фрагментів. Пригадати назву твору, композитора, визначити характер твоСпіви – ритм – вірне відтворення ритмічної пульсації мелодії; дихання; чистота інтонування (стрій) – це правильне відтворення звуковисотного малюнку; дикція – виразна і чітка робота артикуляційного апарату.
III.	Музично-ритмічні рухи – довести набуті дітьми ЗВН до рівня самостійного творчого виконання. Спонукати до виявлення артистичних нахилів дітей на власному пластичному досвіді.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## талант

Тема: Весняна подорож у казку 
            (бінарне фронтальне логоритмічне заняття)

Мета: вправляти дітей у вживанні поставлених та автоматизованих звуків 
            на мовленнєвому матеріалі (віршики, чистомовки, пісеньки, 
            мовленнєво-рухливі ігри, пальчикова гімнастика, загадки);
            поглиблювати уявлення дітей про весняні явища в природі, загальну   
            поведінку диких тварин і птахів; вчити передавати їх образи та  
            основні риси поведінки; збагатити словниковий запас дітей згідно з     
            даною лексичною темою; продовжувати роботу над розвитком 
            точності та чіткості рухів, загального і м’язового тонусу, дрібної 
            моторики пальців рук, мовленнєвих і мімічних рухів; розвивати 
            фонематичний слух, слухову увагу, мовленнєвий, мовленнєво-
            слуховий контроль, почуття темпу і ритму, координацію слова з 
            рухами; виховувати позитивне ставлення до логоритмічних занять.    

Матеріали: великі площинні зображення дерев, ялинок, кущів, пеньки, 
                      трава; дерево з рухомими гілками, на яких зображені ноти з  
                      буквами; будинок, яйце, маски звірів та іграшки: ведмідь, вовк, 
                      курча, лисиця; шумові коробочки, палички, дудочки.  

Хід заняття: 

І. Діти заходять до музичного залу і виконують „Весняний хоровод” 
(муз. П. Козицького).
Розвиток дрібної моторики. Пальчикова вправа „Вітаннячко”.
(Логопед пропонує дітям привітатись з усіма в залі, і виконати гімнастику для пальчиків „Вітаннячко”.)
ВІТАННЯЧКО 
     Доброго ранку, сонце привітне! 
    Доброго ранку, небо блакитне! 
    Доброго ранку, у небі пташки! 
       Доброго ранку, маленькі дубки! 
Я вас вітаю, люблю, пізнаю, 
                                           Бо живемо у одному краю! 
(Діти разом з логопедом промовляють слова, і виконують рухи пальчиками: пальці прямі, долоньки разом. Однойменні пальці торкаються один одного на наголошені склади.)

ІІ. Логопед. Діти! До нас незабаром знову прийде довгоочікувана весна!  Взимку вона спала у своєму чарівному ліжку, сплетеному з барвінкового листя і м’яти, а постіль її була з осикового пуху, вкривалась вона барвистим покривалом із квітів і шовкових трав. Їй снились чудові приємні сни. Та настала пора прокидатися. Встала вона, потягнулася (діти імітують потягування після сну), вмилась дощиком (діти „вмиваються”) і взялася до роботи.

1-ша дитина: От іде весна ланами ,
                         Перелогами , лісами.
                         Де не ступить – з-під землі
                         Лізуть паростки малі.

2-га дитина: Як опустить вниз правицю –
                       Зеленіє скрізь травиця ,
                       Як лівицю підведе-
                       Всюди листя молоде.

3-тя дитина: На берізку гляне зблизька –
                        У сережках вся берізка.
                        До верби підійде – ба ! –
                        В білих котиках верба.

4-та дитина: А як здійме руки вгору
                       До блакитного простору –
                       З кожним помахом руки
                       Линуть з вирію пташки.

Музичний керівник. А погляньте, як яскраво світить весняне сонце.  Підставте долоні і обличчя весняному сонечку. Як воно гріє?
(Відповіді дітей.)

ІІІ. Вправи на координацію слів з рухами та на регулювання м’язового тонусу.
Діти разом з музичним керівником промовляють слова, разом з логопедом виконують рухи.
Встало вранці ясне сонце (піднімають руки вгору),
Зазирнуло у віконце (округлюють їх),
Ми до нього потяглися (потягуються),
За промінчики взялися (рухають пальчиками вгорі, піднявши голівки і дивляться на свої пальчики). 
Будем дружно присідати (присідають),
Сонечко розвеселяти.
Встали-сіли, встали-сіли (присідання),
От уже й розвеселили.
Звучить фонограма пташиного співу. 

Логопед : Ми розвеселили не лише сонечко, а й пташок у весняному казковому лісі. Підемо до нього. Упевнена, що там нас чекає щось незвичайне.
(Діти вирушають до казкового лісу (в кінець музичного залу , який прикрашений площинними силуетами весняних дерев, ялинок, кущів), милуються красою весняного пейзажу, слухають пташиний спів.)

Логопед : Які птахи живуть у цьому лісі? Ми з вами пригадаємо і відгадаємо.
(Діти з логопедом читають віршики-загадки про птахів і виконують відповідні до тексту рухи.)
•	Дзьоб гачком , великі очі       (показують зігнутим пальчиком дзьоб,
          І не спиться їй щоночі.            великі очі)
          Пу-гу, пу-гу, кричить, співа  (руки через сторони вгору-вниз)
Логопед. Відгадали всі?
Діти. Сова! 

•	Хоч я не молоток (змахи прямих рук, плескають себе по боках,
                                           імітуючи махання крилами), 
          Тук-ток , тук-ток  (нахили тулуба вперед),
          По дереву вдаряю (б’ють  себе «крилами»),
          Тук-ток , тук-ток   (нахили тулуба вперед),
          Обстежити бажаю (змахи крильцями). 
          Тук-ток, тук-ток    (нахили тулуба вперед), 
          Кожнісінький куток (змахи «крилами»). 
Діти. Дятел !

•	Хто сидить на суку
          І співа: ку-ку, ку-ку.  (Діти стають на одне коліно, долоньками 
                                               прикривають рот, імітуючи кування зозулі.)
Діти. Зозуля !
(Чути спів солов’я.)
Логопед. Що за пташку чули тут?
Діти. Соловейком його звуть !

ІV. Вправляння у розвитку почуття темпу і ритму. 
Музичний керівник. Соловейко навчився так гарно співати, тому що він виконував вправи, співав гами. Давайте ж і ми з вами виконаємо їх!
1.	Розспівка «Добрий день».
Музичний керівник: Добрий день вам, дітки!
Діти:                           Добрий день!
Музичний керівник: Добрий день вам, жабки!
Діти:                           Ква, ква, ква!
Музичний керівник: Добрий день, собачки!
Діти:                           Гав, гав, гав!
Музичний керівник: Добрий день, телятка!
Діти:                           Му, му, му!
Музичний керівник: Добрий день, мишенятка!
Діти:                           Пі, пі, пі!
2.	Постава під час співу.
Музичний керівник. Діти! Будь ласка, порівняйте спинки, підніміть плечі, 
а тепер опустіть їх. Ось з такими опущеними плечима потрібно співати. Носика сильно не підіймаємо. 
3.	Спів нот: «До, ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі, до» (доверху і донизу).
4.	Спів нот у ритмі чверть, дві восьмих (доверху і донизу).
5.	Пісня «Соловейко».

V. Вправи для розвитку мовленнєвих і мімічних рухів. 
Логопед. А й справді, як гарно і весело у цьому казковому лісі. А що тут роблять наші іграшкові звірята?! Вони хочуть показати нам нову казку. А щоб казку цю подивитися, треба звірів цих оживити. Спробуємо в чомусь їх повторити, згадаємо, як можуть вони „говорити”. Вам тут згодяться уважність і хист. От і подивимось, хто з вас – артист.  
(Четверо дітей підходять до іграшок, беруть маски і одягають їх. Потім по черзі виходять на середину залу і „оживляють” своїх іграшок, передаючи мімікою і відповідними рухами характер та образ цих звірят. Інші діти повторюють ці рухи.)                 
Курчатко.  Пі-пі-пі – курчатко я !
                     В мене хвостика нема   (махають хвостиком),
                     Бо маленьке я, малята   (присідають),
                     Але виросту, як тато     (встають, піднімаючи руки вгору).
                     Буду півнем-співунцем,
                     На голові з гребінцем    (показують гребінець, склавши 
                                                               долоньки на голові). 
                     А під дзьобом – борода,
                     От така буде хода!         (ходьба з високим підніманням 
                                                               колін і витягуванням носків)
                     Раніш за всіх вставатиму,
                     Дзвінкий голос подаватиму (промовляють «ку-ку-рі-ку»,
                                                                      задерши голову вгору,
                                                                      б’ють себе «крильцями»).
Ведмідь. (повільно)
                     Буркотливий, вайлуватий   (імітація ходьби ведмедя).
                     Ходить лісом дід кошлатий,
                     Літом любить полювати,
                     А узимку в лігві спати        (присідають, імітуючи сон ведмедя).
                     Як почує він весну              (повільно встають, потягуються) –
                     Прокидається від сну.
                     А як мед смачний знайде   (імітація облизування „лап”),
                     Одразу в рот його кладе.

Всі.  Бджілки дружно підлітають,
         Клишоногого кусають.        
(На ці слова діти і ведмідь щипають себе (личко, руки, тулуб). Діти при цьому імітують голос бджоли: дз-з-з , дз-з-з, а ведмідь, ойкаючи, повільно біжить на своє місце.)

Лисиця.  В лісі модниця гуляє               (імітація ходи лисички),
                 На всі боки поглядає:
                 - В мене шуба дорога,
                 Вся горить, як золота.
                 Я руда, низького зросту          (злегка присідають),
                 Хитра я і довгохвоста              (показують свій „хвіст”).
                 До курей я вельми ласа,
                 В них таке смачненьке м’ясо  (облизуються).
                 Як побачу, підкрадусь             (крадуться),
                 І тихенько затаюсь              (присідають).
                 Потім стрибну і схвачу      (стрибають, імітуючи напад на здобич),
                 Діткам в нірку віднесу       (повертаються на місця).

Вовк. Ходжу хмуро між дубами  (імітація ходьби злого вовка), 
           Хижо клацаю зубами          (клацнути зубами).
           Весь, як є – жорстока лють,
           Очі так її і ллють.
           Затаївся і примовк,
           Грізний звір я, звісно, вовк!
           - Р – р – р!       (Вовк лякає дітей, вони біжать на свої місця і сідають.)

Музичний керівник. Бачите, яке диво сталося на нашій лісовій галявині. Але напередодні весни, коли все навкруги пробуджується і оживає, ще й не такі дива трапляються. Подивимось, що буде далі.
(В цей час логопед виставляє з-за дерева яйце, за яким вже сховалося «курчатко».)

Логопед.  Почало уже смеркатись,
                  От і стемніло.
                  Бачить вовк: біля дороги
                  Щось таке біліє.
                  Підійшов вовчок і слуха,
                  Десь тихенько хтось постукав.
(З яйця доноситься стук.)

VІ. Розвиток фонематичного слуху. 
Логопед (прислухаючись до звуків, що лунають з яйця).
                  А яєчко не просте,
                  Бо у ньому хтось тут є.
                  Як допомогти цьому незнайомцю вилупитися з яйця?
(Звучить фонограма співу пташок.)
Музичний керівник. Пташки допоможуть нам. Вони сказали, що на одному дереві є щось цікаве, подивіться, будьте ласкаві!
(Логопед дістає ноти з зображенням букв, причеплені на дереві.)   
Якщо ми правильно заграємо «Звуковий оркестр», то яєчко розіб’ється.

Дидактична гра «Звуковий оркестр»
Логопед. Назвіть нотки з голосними звуками та приголосними! Як ми будемо озвучувати приголосні? (Шумовими інструментами.) 
А голосні? (Дудочки, металофони.)
                  Будьте уважні. Приготувались.
                  Раз, два , три – починай,
                  Звуковий оркестр наш – грай !

(Музичний керівник показує ноти в такій послідовності : «а» , «о» ,
                                                                                                    «ц» , «х» ,
                                                                                                    «і» , «и» ,
                                                                                                   «с» , «т» ,
а діти виконують ритмічний малюнок за нотками.)

Після виконання завдання логопед підходить до «яйця» і відкриває верхню його половинку.

Вовк. Ой, дивіться: з яйця
           Вилупилося курча.
Курча. Хто ти? Мама?
              Чи мій татко?
Логопед. Запитало у вовчика курчатко.
Вовк. В грудях сперло все дихання!
           Від такого запитання!
           Хочеш, буду тобі татком.
           Гарне в мене є курчатко.
           Зараз дам тобі ім’я…
           Назву Ціпом тебе я !
Курчатко. Ціп-ціп! Ціп-ціп! Я до нього майже звик!

Пісня «Маленьке курчатко» (музика і слова В.В.Щербіна).

Вовк. Як дитину вдома мати
           Слід весь час її навчати.
           Як буть мені – скажіть,
           Вовку-брату поможіть!
Логопед. Не хвилюйся, вовчику. Наші дітки гарно навчаються і вас з курчатком навчатимуть, та ще й пограються з вами. Тож  я запрошую вас усіх прогулятися і погратися на галявині.

VІІ. Розвиток артикуляційної моторики. 
Логопед, Ну що ж, наші любі звірятка, зараз наші дітки покажуть вам, які вправи вони вміють робити своїм язичком. 
(Логопед пропонує дітям виконати артикуляційні вправи під музичний супровід.)
ГОЛОЧКА 
          Розкриваю ширше ротик, 
Язичок я свій тягну. 
                Бачиш, гострий він, як голка. 
     Та не бійся – не вколю. 

(Дитина відкриває  рот, висуває  язичок якомога далі вперед, напружує  його, скрутивши в трубочку. Утримувати  язик в такому положенні 15 секунд, слідкувати, щоб кінчик язика не загинався.)

ГОЙДАЛКА 
Небо – земля,
Небо – земля, 
              Свій язичок гойдаю я. 
            Тож і ти часу не гай, 
               Язичок свій погойдай. 
             Та дивись, не лінись,
                        Вгору – вниз, вгору – вниз. 

(Дитина висуває язик, тягнеться кінчиком язика по черзі до носа, до підборіддя. Вправу виконувати під лічбу 10 – 15 разів.)

КОНИК 
   Я на конику скачу.
Цок – цок – цок!
         Хочеш, тебе прокачу? 
Цок – цок – цок! 
                 Кінь летить, неначе птиця. 
Цок – цок – цок! 
                 Дзвінко стукають копитця. 
Цок – цок – цок!
            В’ється коникова грива. 
Цок – цок – цок! 
              Ой, який же я щасливий! 
Цок – цок – цок! 

(Дитині треба присмоктати язик до піднебіння і клацати ним повільно, сильно, щоразу потягуючи вуздечку. Вправу виконувати 10 – 15 разів.)


ДЯТЛИК 
                          Дятли довго стукали на сосні вгорі: 
                                                 - Д – д – д, д – д – д! 
                        Стукали, все цюкали по сухій корі: 
- Д – д – д, д – д – д!
                                    Аж відлуння чулося, аж відлуння чулося, 
                                                 В дальньому дворі: 
                                                 - Д – д – д!
 (За С. Шушкевичем) 

(Дитина широко відкриває рот, піднімає язик до верхніх зубів. Торкаючись язиком ямок у щелепах, де містяться корені зубів (альвеол), вимовляти:
„д-д-д”. Треба слідкувати, щоб працював тільки язик, а нижня щелепа не рухалась.)

VІІІ. Мовленнєво-рухлива гра «Весела галявина» на розвиток слухової уваги. 
(Музичний керівник пропонує дітям виконати рухи відповідно до слів пісеньки. Звірята теж грають у гру разом з дітками.)

Музичний керівник. Ой, дітки, молодці! Як ви гарно грались! 

ІХ. Вправа на релаксацію. 
Логопед. А тепер я пропоную відпочити вам на казковій галявині серед духмяних квітів та трав. Лягайте всі на килимок, розслабтесь, і слухайте музику. 

Логопед.  Як приємно нам лежати
                  І лісу пахощі вдихати.
                  Вдих-видих, вдих-видих,
                  Віченька стуляються –
                  Тіло розслабляється:
                  Руки й ноги невагомі,
                  Невідчутні, нерухомі.
                  Як приємно нам лежати,
                  Мріяти , відпочивати.
(Потім звучить пробуджуюча приємна музика, і логопед пропонує дітям прокинутись, встати, підтягнутись, подякувати природі за відпочинок.)

Вовк. Дякую вам, діти, за гру. А з тобою, Ціп, ми продовжимо               .         науку вдома і ще раз пограємося . 
Лисиця. Постривайте, постривайте...
                Ціпа в вас я заберу, 
                І обід собі зварю. 

Логопед (звертаючись до лисиці). 
Ну що ти, лиско, за істота. 
Тобі потрібен інструктаж. 
Сова ж збирала всіх на раду, 
І там читала всім наказ: 
„В лісі всіх-всіх поважать,
І малих не ображать!”
Лисиця. Все, любі дітки, більш не буду,
                Буду доброю вже я. 
                Адже в лісі жити треба
                Всім немов одна сім’я! 
Логопед. Ми раді, лисичко, що ти все зрозуміла,і будеш доброю і чемною. Адже коли всі звірі в лісі і всі люди в світі будуть жити в мирі й злагоді, то всі вони стануть щасливими!

----------

гномик (24.02.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## Stahmich83

Музичне заняття в старшій групі (тематичне).
Тема: «Вінок калиновий сплітає із звичаїв рідного краю».
Програмовий зміст:ознайомити дітей з новою вправою, узгоджувати рухи з музичним супроводом, ознайомити дітей з різними за темпом та характером українськими народними піснями;виховувати любов до українського фольклору;продовжувати співати чітко та злагоджено, передаючи жартівливий характер твору;вчити дітей виконувати рухи українського танцю чітко та злагоджено, узгоджувати їх з музичним супроводом , закріплюваним танцювальні навички дітей, розвивати відчуття ритму;виховувати любов до танцювальної творчості.
Матеріал: сопілка.
Музичний матеріал:вправа«Віночок»(муз.Н.Ветлугіної),»Пісня качки»(українська народна пісня),»Колискова»,співаночка»Наші ніжки дружно йдуть»,пісня «Грицю, Грицю»(українська народна пісня),»Український танок»,гра «Сопілка»
Хід заняття.
Музичний керівник. Добрий день ,діти!Сьогодні я хочу  , щоб ви перетворились на квіти. Якою квіточкою ви хотіли б стати? Що роблять з квітів?(букети, плетуть вінки).
Плетення віночку – це народна творчість. А тепер , будь – ласка, заплющить очі. Я вас перетворю на квіти.
(звучить музика)
Ой заходьте діти – квіти,
Будемо гостей стрічать
Та віночки сплітать.
Як віночок сплетемо,
Всі в таночок підемо.
(Під спокійну українську  музику діти ідуть змійкою за ведучою , утворюють 2 кола.)
Дівчатка – квіточки танцюють, хлопчики плескають у долоні. А зараз хлопчики – квіточки потанцюють. Дівчатка плескають у долоні.
Сплітають віночок (з’єднують руки через одного).
(Виконується вправа «Віночок»)
Плетення віночка – це народна творчість. Прикрасили зал віночками. А тепер я вас запрошую сісти на стільчики.
Музичний керівник. Діти сьогодні в нас буде незвичайне заняття. Ми проведемо екскурсію у давнину, а точніше у народну пісню. А ви знаєте, що таке народна пісня?
Так  це пісня, яку склали люди ,потім вона йшла від хати до хати , від села до села, хто її виконував , міг додати щось своє. А співали пісні скрізь – у полі , на городі на відпочинку,за  всякою роботою. Зараз ми й наші батьки вже мало збираємося, мало співаємо разом. От раніше, коли не було телевізорів, магнітофонів, в якісь хатині збиралась група людей .( Дівчат та хлопців або старших жінок). Особливо це було довгими зимовими вечорами. Вони всі виконували якусь роботу, і щоб не було сумно , увесь час співали або розповідали цікаві народні усмішки. Це називалось в народі вечорницями.
Народні пісні поділяються на кілька груп.
Календарні –пісні , присвячені святам, порам року.
Давайте заспіваємо українську народну пісню про весну , яку ми вивчили на попередньому занятті.
(Виконується пісня «Вийди , вийди сонечко»).
Трудові пісні розповідають про різні види праці людей.
Історичні пісні – це пісні , які зображають певні історичні події. Подивіться хто прийшов?
Гриць. Я Гриць.
Музичний керівник. А що ти тут робиш?
Гриць. Та пас качок, а вони кудись ділись. От я їх шукаю.
Музичний керівник. Гриць, а ти часом не той хлопчик, Гриць,про якого співається в українській народній пісні?
Гриць. Ой , а що про мене є пісня?
Музичний керівник. Діти , давайте заспіваємо.
(Виконується пісня»Грицю, Грицю»).
Гриць. Та ні, це не про мене пісня.
Музичний керівник. А може , посидиш в нас і послухаєш цікаву розповідь про народні пісні?
Гриць. Та які пісні? У мене качки загубились.
Музичний керівник. Ати знаєш , я відкрию тобі одну таємницю. Народні  пісні складали не просто так , вони людям допомагали.
Гриць. Може, людям і допомагали , а мені вже нічого не допоможе. Ох і попаде мені від мами.(Гриць плаче).
Музичний керівник. А це подивимось. Послухаємо українську народну пісню «Качки».
(Слухання пісні «Качки». У виконанні музичного керівника та вихователя в кінці виконання вихователь підігрує на сопілці).
Гриць. О, це ж мої каченята. Це просто диво. Як же вам вдалося їх знайти?
Музичний керівник. За допомогою пісні і ось цієї сопілки. Раніше , коли діти йшли пасти худобу , гусей або каченят брали собою  сопілку. Вдень паслася худоба, а ввечері коли пастушок грав на сопілочці всі тварини збиралися на звук сопілочки і йшли додому.
Гриць. Ой , може , ви мене навчите грати на сопілочці?
Музичний керівник. Добре ,Грицю, ми навчимо тебе ,ми навіть подаруємо тобі цю сопілку.
Гриць. Ой , щось я втомився, поки бігав за своїми каченятами, поспати б.
Музичний керівник. Ти  лягай в холодочку , а щоб  швидше заснути … Діти     , а що треба , щоб дитина швидше заснула?(Потрібно заспівати колискову.)  
Музичний керівник. А чому під неї легше заснути? (Тому що вона спокійна, тиха і ніжна.)  ну лягай Грицю.
Слухання «Колискової».
Запитання до дітей.
	Які колискові ви ще знаєте?
	Кому частіше  співають колискові?
	Чим відрізняється пісня «Колискова» від пісні «Качки»?
Музичний керівник. Діти , а давайте поки Гриць спить , потанцюємо.(Діти виходять , роблять коло.)
Сьогодні  я розповім  вам , як раніше хлопці запрошували дівчат до танцю. Перед танцем проводилася гра – змагання. Говорили такі слова:
Дуб зелений , береза біла,
Гарна краса та краще сила.
Хто перший добіжить ,
Той гоноровий.
Тоді хлопці ставали в ряд і бігли до вибраного дерева, а хто перший прибігав , отримував право першим запросити дівчину на танець . тобто в нього був вибір і він міг з усіх дівчат обрати найкращу.
А знаєте , чому в цій грі говорили про дуба і березу? Тому що коли в сім’ї народжувався син , то саджали біля хати дуб, щоб хлопчик був сміливий і міцний , як дуб. А коли народжувалась донька, то саджали березу , щоб донька була гарною і стрункою, як береза.
А зараз потанцюємо.
(Виконується «Український танок».)
Гриць. (прокинувшись). Що це тут за гомін?
Музичний керівник. Та це ми танцювали.
Гриць. Без мене? Веселилися , а мене не розбудили?
Музичний керівник. Не сумуй, Грицю, щоб розвеселитися ,є ще способи, крім танців. Ми можемо пограти з тобою в гру.
Діти подивіться  і скажіть , який музичний інструмент тримає у руках Гриць?(сопілку). У давнину в Україні люди не тільки грали на цьому інструменті, а й використовували його під час ігор. Тому сьогодні я хочу вас  ознайомити з однією такою грою.
Танцювальна гра «Сопілка».
Рухи гри
Діти утворюють коло. У центрі кола ставлять пеньок або стілець.
Дівчина, котра  виявила бажання почати гру , бере в руку сопілку і співає пісню. Діти підспівують або співають усі:
Я маленька дівонька,
Як у полі квітонька,
На сопілці граю,
Пісеньку співаю,
Всіх вас розважаю.
1-4 такти : дівчинка танцює біля  пеньочка; виразною мімікою, пластикою, рухами рук показує, яка вона гарна , як «квітонька».
Діти йдуть танцювальною ходою праворуч по колу 
5-10 такти : дівчинка імітує гру на сопілці , вільно пересуваючись у колі  дітей або зустрічним рухом , із закінченням співу вона підходить до дитини , з якою хоче розважитись разом.
Усі діти , за прикладом ведучої , швиденько беруться парами під руки. Усі пари кружляють млинком. Дитина , яка залишилася без пари, бере  сопілочку у ведучої і починає гру вдруге. Якщо кількість дітей парна , то гру продовжить та , яка була обрана ведучою.
Гриць. Ох яка цікава гра. 
Музичний керівник. А все інше , про що ти дізнався сьогодні , хіба не цікаво?
Діти , давайте пригадаємо, в чому нам допомогла українська народна пісня.
Гриць. Допомогла моїх качок знайти.
Діти. Допомогла Грицеві заснути, розважала, веселила нас.
Підсумок заняття.
 Музичний керівник. Ось , бачите . народна пісня завжди стане всім в пригоді: і в праці, й у відпочинку.
Як настане літечко , ви поїдете до своїх бабусь у село і там навчитеся , ще різних народних ігор  та пісень від своїх бабусь, та дідусів.
Запам’ятаєте і нас навчите.
Ось і закінчилась наша екскурсія у давнину . діти вам сподобалось? Ото ж вирушаємо у групу.(Діти виходять  з залу під звучання  маршу .)

----------

Inna2808 (09.03.2017), Sолнце (29.03.2018), Tasya835 (27.03.2016), tvsokol (15.06.2016), Иришка Б (24.10.2016)

----------


## ИннаНичога

ДОДАТКИ
Список літератури
1. Журнал "Музичний керівник" №1,2006г, ст. "Учите співати хором".
2. "Учите дітей співати: Пісні й вправи для розвитку голосу в дітей 6-7 років"; сост. Г.М. Орлова, С.І. Бекина. -М: "Освіта",1988р. 
3. "Учите дітей співати:Пісні й вправи для розвитку голосу в дітей 5-6 років";состГОСТ,мост,ост,пост,рост,сорт,сосу,сосет,сосут,соси,сося,сот,тост. Г.М. Орлова,С.І. Бекина- М: "Освіта",1987р.
4. "Музично-дидактичні ігри для дошкільників", Н. М. Кононова, Москва "Освіта",1982р.

Заняття №1									ДОДАТОК № 1
Вид діяльності 	Програмний зміст	Музичний матеріал	
Музично-ритмічна діяльність
-хід в зал
- вправи	Розбудовувати в дітей уміння рухатися відповідно до характеру музики. Домагатися легені,стрімкого бігу. Закріплювати танцювальний рух "гвоздики".	«Экосез»Муз. Ф Шуберта,
«Из-под дуба»рус.нар.мел.	
Слухання музики	Закріплювати вміння дітей порівнювати п'єси протилежні по характеру,давати порівняльні характеристики,використовуючи велику кількість прикметників.	П. И. Чайковский «Болезнь куклы»и «Новая кукла».	
Развитие слуха и голоса	Закріплювати вміння дітей порівнювати п'єси протилежні по характеру,давати порівняльні характеристики,використовуючи велику кількість прикметників.	«Вальс»муз. Е. Тиличеевой.	
Пісня	Навчати сприймати й передавати веселий і радісний характер пісні,виконувати легким звуком у жвавому темпі.	«Дружат дети всей земли»
сл. В.Викторова,  муз.Д.Львова-Компанейца.	
Музично-дидактична гра	Розбудовувати сприйняття й розрізнення послідовностей із трьох,чотирьох,п'яти щаблів ладу, що йдуть нагору й униз	. "Музичні драбинки"комплекти карток різного кольору:червоного,синього,зеленого й жовтого. 	
Пісенна творчість	Розбудовувати творчі здібності дітей. Вправляти в самостійнім знаходженні потрібної співочої інтонації,обов'язково закінчувати її на стійких звуках.	«Колыбельная»
сл. Н. Френкель,
муз.В. Карасева.	
Музично-ритмічна діяльність(навичка виразного руху)	Розбудовувати почуття ритму,закріпити крок польки,виховувати почуття товариства в парному танці. 	«Ливенская полька»рус.нар.танец обраб.М. Иорданского	

Заняття №2									ДОДАТОК № 2
Вид діяльності	Програмний зміст	Музичний матеріал	
Музично-ритмічна діяльність:
- вхід у зал
- вправа	Вдосконалювати вміння дітей рухатися пружною ходьбою. Вправляти у виконанні додаткового танцювального руху "качалочка".	«Танец» муз.С. Затеплинского.

"Танець" муз.С. Затеплинского. 

Слухання музики	Закріплювати вміння дітей порівнювати п'єси з однаковим характером танцювальності Визначити засобу музичної виразності, що створюють образ(акценти,динаміку,артикуляцію).	«Неаполитанская песенка», «Итальянская песенка»
П. И. Чайковский из «Детского альбома».	
Вправа на розвиток слуху й голосу	П. І. Чайковський з "Дитячого альбому". 
Вправляти виразно виголошувати слова у швидкому темпі.	«Курица» муз. Е.Тиличевой, 
сл. Л. Долинова.	
Спів	Продовжити роботу над піснею й виразністю інтонації. Закріпити текстовий зміст.	Сонячна пісенька" муз. И. сл.Т. Бочковой,муз.обрабобраз,обруб.Ю. Забутова.	
Музично-дидактична гра	Розбудовувати діатонічний слух дітей,орієнтацію в просторі,увага. " 	Голосно-Тихо запечемо".	
Песенное творчество	Пісенна творчість Розбудовувати ладове почуття в дітей,уміння закінчити мелодію. Формувати первісні творчі прояви в самостійному пошуку співочої інтонації.. 	«Мишка»муз. Т.Бырченко,
сл. А. Барто.	
Музыкально-ритмические движения	Музично-ритмічні рухи Вправляти дітей рухатися невеликими підгрупами,дотримуючи рівні проміжків у русі один за одним. Виховувати почуття товариства.  	«Возле речки,возле моста» рус.нар.п.обраб.А.Новикова.	


Заняття №3									ДОДАТОК № 3

Вид діяльності	Програмний зміст	Музичний матеріал	
Музично-ритмічна діяльність:
- вхід у зал
-вправи	Закріплювати вміння дітей рухатися у відповідності зі спокійним,величним характером музики. Познайомити дітей з танцювальним рухом "гвоздики".	Отрывок из оперы «Царская невеста» муз. Н. Римского-Корсакова.
«Из-под дуба»рус.нар.мел.	
Слухання музики	Знайомити із творчістю П. І. Чайковського. Викликати емоційний відгук на смутну й сумну музику. Спонукати до висловлення про емоційний зміст музичного добутку.	П. И. Чайковский «Болезнь куклы».	
Розвиток слуху й голосу	Виховувати в дітей емоційну чуйність на пісню жартівного характеру,співати виразно,природнім голосом.
	«Ехали» сл.Т. Волгиной,
муз.А. Филиппенко.	
Спів	Формувати вміння виконувати пісню співуче,у помірному темпі,зберігати чистоту інтонації на повторюваному звуці	«Во поле береза стояла» обраб. Н. Римского-Корсакова.	
Музично-дидактична гра	Розвиток прагнення до фізичного розкріпачення,формування ритмічної організації. Закріплення навички правильного й вільного співу.	«Передай,передай эту песенку по кругу» муз. и сл. Е. Агабабовой	
Ігрова творчість	Формувати вміння дітей сприймати й передавати в русі будова музичного добутку (частини,фрази різної довжини звучання).	«Ищи!» муз. Т. Ломовой.	
Музично-ритмічна діяльність(навичка виразного руху)	Формувати в дітей почуття ритму,уміння розрізняти музичні фрази. Закріплювати навичка виконання кроку польки.	Чешская народная мелодия обраб. Н. Френкель.	
ДОДАТОК № 4
Зразкові конспекти музичних занять (фрагменти) з використанням музичних інструментів для дітей молодшої групи.

"Ми йдемо із прапорцями" Е. Тиличеевой
1. Програмний зміст. Познайомити дітей з попевкой. Учити співати мелодію на одному звуці.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник показує ілюстрацію, виконує поспівку. Потім повторно виконує пісню разом з дітьми. Можна запропонувати проспівати поспівку індивідуально ( двом-трьом дітям).

2. Програмний зміст. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок поспівки.
Методика проведення. Діти виконують поспівку, музичний керівник пропонує їм пропустити ритмічний малюнок, одна дитина передає ритмічний малюнок поспівки. на бубні. Вихователь знайомить дітей з музичним молоточком, яким передає ритмічний малюнок мелодії, музичний керівник акомпанує. *

3. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей відіграти поспівку на металофоні, точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує знайому поспівку на металофоні. Звертає увагу дітей на положення молоточка в руці, указує, на яку пластинку слід його опускати (біля пластинки наклеєний кольоровий кружечок). Діти по черзі відіграють ( двоє -троє хлопців).

4. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням звукоизвлечения, точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує поспівку на металофоні, нагадує, що удар молоточка повинен припадати на середину пластинки. Діти по черзі відіграють поспівку ( двоє -троє дітей). Якщо хтось утрудняється, музичний керівник приходить на допомогу. Діти одержують завдання пограти на металофоні в музичному куточку.

5. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням гри на металофоні. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок на ударних інструментах.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує на металофоні знайому поспівку, потім діти відіграють її по черзі ( двоє -троє хлопців). Група дітей передає ритмічний малюнок мелодії музичним молоточком, на бубні, барабані, брязкальцях.

6. Програмний зміст. Учити правильно передавати на металофоні ритмічний малюнок поспівки. Розбудовувати почуття ансамблю. Учити дітей прислухатися друг до друга.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує акомпанемент поспівки., дитина передає її ритмічний малюнок на металофоні. Уся група співає поспівку. Виконання повторюється з іншою дитиною. Потім дітям пропонують виконати мелодію на металофоні одночасно із групою ударних (барабан, бубон, музичний молоточок, палички, брязкальця).

7. Програмний зміст. Освоювати навички спільної гри.
Методика проведення. Діти виконують поспівку ансамблем (на металофоні й на ударні). При кожнім повторнім виконанні на металофоні відіграє знову викликаний дитина. Музичний керівник радить дітям організувати такий ансамбль у групі у вільний від занять час.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
ДАЛІ
ДОДАТОК № 5
Зразкові конспекти музичних занять (фрагменти)
з використанням музичних інструментів для дітей середньої групи
"Сміливий пілот" Е. Тиличеевой

1. Програмний зміст. Познайомити дітей з поспівкою. Учити співати мелодію на одному звуці.
Методика проведення. Спочатку поспівку виконує музичний керівник. Діти засвоюють її, пропускають ритмічний малюнок.

2. Програмний зміст. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок поспівки..
Методика проведення. Діти виконують поспівку, одночасно пропускаючи ритмічний малюнок, потім по черзі відіграють на ударних інструментах -- бубні, тріскачці, ложках. Музичний керівник виконує акомпанемент.

3. Програмний зміст. Навчати грі на металофоні. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник пропонує дітям згадати поспівку й проспівати її. Педагог викладає картками на фланелеграфі ритмічний малюнок поспівки., виконує її на металофоні. При цьому звертає увагу дітей на положення молоточка в руці, указує, на якій пластинці слід відіграти. Діти по черзі виконують ( двоє -троє дітей), уся група співає.

4. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням звукоизвлечения, точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник відіграє знайому поспівку на металофоні. Потім діти виконують її по черзі. Якщо хтось утрудняється, музичний керівник приходить на допомогу. Діти одержують завдання позайматися в музичному куточку.

5. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням гри на металофоні. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок на ударних інструментах.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує поспівку на металофоні, діти повинні довідатися її. Потім хлопці виконував поспівку по черзі. Трохи дітей передають ритмічний малюнок на ударних інструментах.

6. Програмний зміст. Правильно передавати в грі на металофоні ритмічний малюнок. Учити відіграти ансамблем.
Методика проведення. Дитина виконує поспівку на металофоні з музичним супроводом. Уся група проспівує її. Повторне виконання на металофоні супроводжується грою на різних ударних інструментах.

7. Програмний зміст. Освоювати навички спільної гри на металофонах. Одночасно починати й закінчувати гру.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник пропонує зіграти попевку двом дітям по черзі. Якщо виконання обох буде вірним, діти повторюють її одночасно (металофони розташовані на спеціальних підставках або невеликих столиках).
Звертається увага дітей на необхідність чути один одного й музичний супровід. Діти виконують поспівки. двічі. Потім викликаються інший хлопці. Вони також спочатку виконують поспівки. по черзі, потім відіграють разом. Хлопці одержував завдання пограти ансамблем у групі (для цього в музичний куточок вноситься ще один металофон).

8. Програмний зміст. Освоювати навички спільної гри на двох металофонах. Дотримуватися загального темпу.
Методика проведення. Діти відіграють знайому попевку на двох металофонах. Якщо мелодія виконується без помилок, можна запропонувати зіграти її одночасно на чотирьох інструментах. Інші пропевают попевку, передаючи в ударах її ритмічний малюнок.
На наступних заняттях можна повторювати попевку у виконанні ансамблю ( три -чотири металофони, ударні інструменти - бубен, тріскачки, стукалки, коробочки й ін.). Дітям пропонується відіграти попевку самостійно у вільний від занять час.

ДОДАТОК № 6
Зразкові конспекти музичних занять (фрагменти) з використанням музичних інструментів у старшій групі

1 "У школу" Е. Тиличеевой
Програмний зміст. Розучити з дітьми попевку. Учити співати мелодію, побудовану на одному звуці.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник виконує попевку, показує ілюстрацію. Діти засвоюють мелодію й слова. Потім співають, пропускаючи ритмічний малюнок.

2. Програмний зміст. Точно передавати ритмічний малюнок попевки.
Методика проведення. Діти виконують попевку, музичний керівник відіграє музичний супровід. Потім діти по черзі й підгрупами передають її ритмічний малюнок на ударних інструментах -- бубні, дерев'яних ложках, тріскачках.

3. Програмний зміст. Навчати грі на металофоні, точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Діти згадують знайому поспівку, викладають картками на фланелеграфі ритмічний малюнок. Музичний керівник виконує поспівку на металофоні, звертає увагу дітей, на якій пластинці слід відіграти. Діти по черзі виконують попевку на металофону, одночасно проспівуючи її. Музичний керівник акомпанує на фортепіано.

4. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням звукоизвлечения, точно передавати ритмічний малюнок.
Методика проведення. Дітям пропонують виконати знайому поспівку на металофоні. Музичний керівник стежить, щоб удар молоточка припадав на середину пластинки. Виконання хлопців супроводжується загальним співом.

5. Програмний зміст. Учити дітей правильним прийманням гри на металофоні, активізувати самостійну діяльність.
Методика проведення. Діти по черзі виконують поспівку з одночасним проспівуванням. Інший хлопці передавав ритмічний малюнок мелодії ударами (тихе виконання). Спочатку діти відіграють за бажанням, потім запрошуються малоактивні й знову нові діти .

6. Програмний зміст. Правильно передавати ритмічний малюнок поспівки в грі на металофоні. Учити відіграти ансамблем.
Методика проведення. Дитина виконує поспівку на металофоні, музичний керівник акомпанує на фортепіано. Усі діти проспівуют поспівку. Потім хтось із дітей викладає ритмічний малюнок поспівки картками на фланелеграфі. Мелодія виконується ще раз іншою дитиною. Трохи хлопців передають ритмічний малюнок поспівки на ударних інструментах.

7. Програмний зміст. Освоювати навички спільної гри на три- чотирьох металофонах. Одночасно починати й закінчувати гру.
Методика проведення. Музичний керівник пропонує групі хлопців ( троє -четверо дітей) виконати на металофоні знайому попевку. Звертає їхню увагу на фортепіанний супровід, уміння чути один одного. Якщо хтось із дітей помиляється, він індивідуально програє ритмічний малюнок поспівки., потім гра ансамблем повторюється. Дітям радять програти ансамблем у групі (для цього вносять у музичні куточки потрібна кількість інструментів).

8. Програмний зміст. Освоювати навички спільної гри на восьми- десяти металофонах. Учити дотримуватися загального темпу.
Методика проведення. Дітям пропонують виконати попевку ансамблем ( вісім --десять дітей). Інші проспівують її, одночасно передаючи ударами або на ударних інструментах ритмічний малюнок.

ДОДАТОК № 6
МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНІ ІГРИ

Музичні керівники будують музичні заняття з дошкільниками з урахуванням завдань музично-естетичного виховання дітей від¬повідно до вимог програми
 «Я у Світі» і проводять їх відповідно до перспективного планування. 

При цьому береться до уваги те, що зміст і структура занять, як індивідуальних так і фронтальних, повинні бути варіативними та цікавими, з використанням різно¬манітних прийомів, що допоможуть дошкільникам сприймати музичний твір та розуміти основи музичної грамоти.

Використання музично-дидактичних ігор дає можливість най¬більш змістовно здійснювати музичне виховання.

Музично-дидактичні ігри проводяться на заняттях як окремий вид діяльності, тому мають навчальний характер. 

У доступній ігровій формі у малят розвиваються музичні здібності.

Орієнтовна мета музично-дидактичних ігор:

розвиток пісенних навичок;

навчання виразно співати;

 розвиток музичних здібностей (слуху, пам'яті, почуття ритму);

ознайомлення з музичними інструментами та вокальними тво¬рами різного характеру;

розвиток музично-слухового сприймання у процесі ритмічних рухів;

розвиток та збагачення рухової реакції дітей, уміння погоджу¬вати рухи з музикою;

виховання естетичного смаку, поваги до національної та світо¬вої культури


Далібуде

----------


## ИннаНичога

ЗАНЯТТЯ 
Тема. У ГОСТІ ДО СКРИПКОВОГО КЛЮЧА
Програмовий зміст
Музика: продовжувати знайомити дітей з поняттями: «нотний стан», «гамма», «звукоряд»; удосконалювати ритмічні почуття; закріплювати вміння розрізняти високі та низькі звуки, настрій музики; збагачувати словник музичними термінами.
Мовленнєве спілкування: вчити дітей виділяти заданий склад у сло¬вах, визначати його місце; вправляти в умінні поділяти слова на скла¬ди, робити звуковий аналіз слів; спонукати складати речення із задани¬ми словами.
Розвивати оригінальність мислення, здатність чути настрій музики; музичні творчі здібності дітей.
Виховувати бажання брати активну участь в усіх видах діяльності.
Матеріал: паперові ноти, скрипковий ключ, кубики різного розмі¬ру, три кошики, запис музики «Мажор. Мінор» Г. Левкодимової, картки для звукового аналізу.
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
Діти заходять до музичного залу.
Звучить легка спокійна музика за вибором вихователя.
Вихователь. Нас сьогодні в гості запросив скрипковий ключик.
Давайте станемо у коло, візьмемося за руки й посміхнемося одне од¬ному. Атепер привітаємося. Ось послухайте, як з вами вітається ключик. (Вихователь проспівує «Добрий день!») Тож привітайте його, атепер й одне одного. (Діти проспівують: «Добрий день!»)
Вихователь. У нашого друга ключика є три кошики, в які він зібрав різні знаки. (Показує в одному — цифри, в другому — букви, в третьому — ноти.) Чи знайомі вам ці знаки?
Діти. Так. Це цифри, букви і ноти.
Вихователь. Давайте подумаємо, в який зошит треба записува¬ти цифри.
Діти. Цифри записують у зошит у клітинку.
Вихователь. А букви?
Діти. Букви — у зошиту косу лінію.
Вихователь. А ноти записують у спеціальний зошит, в якому теж є лінії. Порахуйте лінії.
Д і т и. У кожному рядочку по п'ять ліній.
Вихователь
П'ять лінійок, рівно п'ять,
Раз, два, три, чотири, п'ять!
Ці лінійки треба нам	*
Знизу вгору рахувать.
Ці лінійки будем всі ми,
Нотним станом називать.
У нотного стану великі турботи,
Тримати на лініях маленькі ці... (ноти).
Вихователь. Атепер наш скрипковий ключ хоче посіс ги СК> це на нотному стані.
Хто хоче допомогти йому?
Діти знаходять початок нотного стану і встановлюють ключ на друї V
Вихователь. Якщо на початку нотного стану стоїть скрипі ключ, то це означає, що всі ноти, які тут будуть записані, зручні конання дитячими і жіночими голосами. Це стосується звуків, я і сані на нотному стані.

Вихователь. Погляньте на малюнок і спробуйте визначити ред цих ключів музичні.
Діти. Так. На малюнку є скрипковий ключ та басовий.
Вихователь. Ключ ми розмістили, а тепер давайте зберемо мої Чи пам'ятаєте їх назви?
Діти {хором). До, ре, мі, фа, соль, ля, сі.
Дидактична вправа «Піраміда із секретом»
Вихователь. А ноти сховалися у цих кубиках. (Кубики рі ■ чини, поставлені один на один.)
Давайте прочитаємо, що написано на нижньому кубику.
ДІТИ. До.
Вихователь. Щоб дістати цю нотку, вам треба придумати слова зі складом до, щоб він стояв на початку слова.
Діти. Домівка, доля, дорога, дочка, дошка, докора, добро, довіра, домовий.
Вихователь виймає нотку до з кубика.
Вихователь. Нотка до лежала у якому кубику? Діти. У найбільшому. У найнижчому. Вихователь. Тож ця нота й означає найнижчий звук до. Вихователь озвучує ноту на музичному інструменті (за вибором).
— Що написано на наступному кубику? Діти. Ре.
Вихователь. Щоб знайти поту ре треба впіймати слова, в яких є складне.
Вихователь називає слова, діти «ловлять» слова — плескають у долоні: друж¬ба, моРЕ, РЕмінь, сонце, пеРЕліт тощо. Дитина виймає нотуре з кубика.
Вихователь. Нотка мі чекає на нас. Яка нотка мі по порядку? Діти. Третя.
Вихователь. Тож знайдіть картинки, назви яких складаються з трьох складів.
Діти. Кубики, машина, лисиця, ведмедик тощо. Діти отримують ноту мі.
Вихователь. Ось і фа нас виглядає. Хоче нас запитати, чи вміємо ми мажор і мінор розрізняти.
Психоетюд під музику Г. Левкодимової «Мінор. Мажор». Діти зображують настрій у пантомімі.
Вихователь.Чим розрізняється мінор і мажор? {Варіанти відпові¬дей дітей)
Діти виймають нсту фа.
Вихователь. Настала черга ноти соль. Скільки у цій назві звуків1' А букв?
Діти. Три звуки, чотири букви.
Вихователь. Тож давайте зробимо звуковий аналіз слів. Нота, музика, звук.
Діти роблять звуковий аналіз слів, називають кількість букв і звуків у словах
Вихователь. Ось ми вже отримали і ноту соль. Скільки нот ми знай¬шли?
Діти. П'ять нот.
Вихователь. Нота шоста — ля — нас дожидає. Ритмічні малюнки вона вже складає.
За допомогою чого можна створити звуковий орнамент?
Діти. За допомогою оплесків, притупувань, різних рухів, постуку¬вання по столу та ін.
Діти розподіляються на групи. Кожна група створює свій ритмічний малю¬нок. Всі разом створюють «ритмічний орнамент».
Вихователь. Який кубик сховав ноту сі? Діти. Найменший. Він знаходиться на вершині піраміди. Вихователь. Який же звук найвищий? Діти. Це звукс/.
Вихователь. Щоб здобути останню ноту сі, треба придумати ре¬чення із словами «гамма» або «гамми».
Діти складають речення й отримують останню ноту.
Вихователь. Всі ноти ми зібрали, тепер можна й пограти у гру.
Діти
Ось погляньте, клавіші
Стали всі у ряд.
Ми тихенько пальчиком
Торкнемо всі підряд —
І почуєм гамму, або звукоряд.
Діти по черзі натискують пальчиком на клавіші у висхідному, а потім у низхід¬ному порядку. Слухають звукоряд.
Підсумок
Вихователь. З якими поняттями ви зустрілися вперше? Чи сподо¬балося вам у гостях у скрипкового ключика? Чим саме?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Методы работы над сказкой  (Є ПЕРЕКЛАД)
Оглавление
Введение
§1. Понятие о сказке
§2. Классификация сказок
2.1. Сказки о животных
2.2. Волшебные сказки
2.3. Бытовые сказки
2.4. Сказки смешанного типа
§3. Методы и формы работы над сказкой
3.1. Раскрытие смысла понятий "любить сказку" и "знать сказку"
3.2. Умения, вырабатываемые при работе над сказкой
3.3. Характеристика приема: сочинение сказки
Введение
"От ее слов, - вспоминает Горький 
о сказках бабушки, - всегда оставалось 
до сего дня чувство крылатой радости, 
чудеса ее песен и стихов, нянькиных
сказок, возбуждали желание самому 
творить чудеса".
М. Горький
К теме "методика работы над сказкой" я обратилась потому, что в наше время проблема отсутствия интереса к чтению у детей младшего школьного возраста является наиболее актуальной. Раньше книга воспитывала начинающего жить человека, а теперь о значении этого учителя и воспитатели забыли.
Причины ослабевающего интереса к книге кроются в однообразии уроков чтения в начальной школе и в недостаточном внимании родителей к своим детям.
Какими же методами, приемами можно способствовать возрождению утраченного интереса к чтению? Как построить работу учителя, чтобы в душе ребенка зажегся огонек пытливости, любознательности к художественному произведению, чтобы желание обратиться к книге сопутствовало ему всю жизнь, Эти вопросы, волнующие наших учителей, методистов и находящие свое отражение в методической и педагогической литературе, стали объектом изучения моей дипломной работы.
Первыми литературными произведениями, с которыми знакомится младший школьник, являются сказки. Мир сказок прекрасен и увлекателен для младших школьников. Их захватывает острый, занимательный сюжет сказок, необычность обстановки, в которой разворачиваются события, привлекают герои. 
Для детей представляет интерес и сама форма повествования, принятая в сказках напевность, яркость изобразительных средств, красочность языка.
Встреча детей с героями сказок не оставит их равнодушными. Желание помочь попавшему в беду герою, разобраться в сказочной ситуации - все это стимулирует умственную деятельность ребенка, развивает интерес к предмету, наблюдательность, рассуждающее воображение, способность к сопереживанию, эмоции и образную память, чувство юмора, формирует умение овладеть оценочной терминологией, видеть в обычном необычное.
И работать в этом направлении сегодня просто необходимо и учителю, и родителям. Поэтому объектом нашего исследования является развитие интереса к чтению сказок у младших школьников.
Предметом исследования является процесс изучения сказок четырех типов - это сказки о животных, волшебные сказки, бытовые сказки и сказки смешанного типа. Научной проблемой исследования является обоснование и разработка некоторых методических приемов, способствующих развитию интереса к чтению. 
Цели исследования:
1. Раскрыть исторические и психологические аспекты данной темы;
2. Изучить состояние и перспективы развития рассматриваемого вопроса по отношению к школе;
3. Выяснить наиболее эффективные методы и приемы работы над сказкой, способствующие развитию у детей интереса к чтению и творческих способностей, проявляющихся в умении и желании сочинять сказки;
4. Провести практическую проверку полученных результатов.
Формулировка гипотезы.
Необходимо воспитывать у младших школьников любовь к чтению через изучение сказок разных типов и интересные задания. Это приведет к тому, что повысится уровень развития речи, воображения, мышления и образной памяти у детей, а также будет воспитываться любовь к книге, чувство ответственности и уважения к старшим.
Задачи исследования:
Для реализации поставленной цели и проверки выдвинутой гипотезы исследования требовалось решить следующие задачи:
1. Определить психолого-педагогические и методические особенности изучения сказок четырех типов.
2. Разработать педагогические приемы и методы изучения сказки как литературного жанра в начальной школе.
3. Провести педагогический эксперимент с целью проверки эффективности предложенных методов и приемов изучения сказок в начальной школе.
4. Воспитывать у детей через сказки разных типов стремление быть добрым и честным, уметь сопереживать, желание быть похожим на положительных героев.
Для решения поставленных задач использовались следующие методы исследования:
- анализ теоретической и методической литературы по данной проблеме исследования;
- наблюдение за процессом обучения чтению в школе;
- педагогический эксперимент;
- качественно-количественный анализ экспериментальных данных.
§1. Понятие о сказке.
"Сказки - не только радость творчества, 
но и орудие в борьбе за существование… сказка давала и дает лишний пай в артели, лишний стакан водки в "беседе", ночлег и ужин. Сказкой же какой-нибудь скиталец-бедняк завоевал право на временное внимание и уважение". 
М.К. Азадовский
Слово "сказка" в его современном смысле появилось только в 17 веке. До этого говорили "байка" или "басень" (от слова "баять" - рассказывать).
Сказка - весьма популярный жанр устного народного творчества, жанр эпический, прозаический, сюжетный. Она не поется, как песня, а рассказывается. Предметом повествования в ней служат необычные, удивительные, а нередко таинственные и странные события: действие же имеет приключенческий характер. Сюжет отличается многоэпизодичностью, законченностью, драматической напряженностью, четкостью и динамичностью развития действия. Сказка отличается строгой формой, обязательностью определенных моментов и также традиционными зачинами и концовками. Зачин уводит слушателей в мир сказки из действительности, а концовка возвращает их обратно. Она шутливо подчеркивает, что сказка - вымысел.
От других прозаических жанров сказка отличается более развитой эстетической стороной. Эстетическое начало проявляется в идеализации положительных героев, и в ярком изображении "сказочного мира", и романтической окраске событий. 
Сказки на Руси известны с древних времен. В древней письменности есть сюжеты, мотивы и образы, напоминающие сказочные. Рассказывание сказок - старый русский обычай. Еще в давние времена исполнение сказок было доступно каждому: и мужчинам, и женщинам, и детям, и взрослым. Были такие люди, которые берегли и развивали свое сказочное наследие. Они всегда пользовались уважением в народе.
В первой половине XVII века были записаны 10 сказок для английского путешественника Коллинга. 
В XVIII веке появилось несколько сборников сказок, в которые включены произведения с характерными композиционными и стилистическими сказочными особенностями: "Сказка о цыгане"; "Сказка о воре Тимашке".
Важное значение получил общерусский сборник А.Н. Афанасьева "Народные русские сказки" (1855 - 1965): в него входят сказки, бытовавшие во многих краях России. Большая их часть записана для Афанасьева его ближайшими корреспондентами, из которых необходимо отметить В.И. Даля.
В конце XIX - в начале XX веков появляется целый ряд сборников сказок. Они дали представление о распространении произведений этого жанра, о его состоянии, выдвинули новые принципы собирания и издания. Первым таким сборником была книга Д.Н. Садовникова "Сказки и предания Самарского края" (1884 г.). В ней были помещены 124 произведения, причем 72 записаны только от одного сказочника А. Новопольцева. Вслед за этим появляются богатые собрания сказок: "Севеные сказки", "Великорусские сказки Пермской губернии" (1914 г.). Тексты сопровождаются пояснениями и указателями. 
После Октябрьской революции собирание сказок приняло организованные формы: его вели научные институты и высшие учебные заведения. Они продолжают эту работу и сейчас.
Выделилось два типа сборников: областные и индивидуальные. К областным сборникам относятся "Сказки и предания Северного края", записанные И.В. Карнауховой (1934 г.), "Сказки Красноярского края" - собранные М.В. Красноженовой.
В русских сказках богатство никогда не имело собственной ценности, и богатый никогда не был добрым, честным и порядочным человеком. Богатство имело значение как средство достижения других целей и теряло это значение, когда важнейшие жизненные ценности были достигнуты. В связи с этим, богатство в русских сказках никогда не зарабатывалось трудом: оно случайно приходило (с помощью сказочных помощников - Сивки-Бурки, Конька-Горбунка…) и часто случайно уходило.
Образы русской сказки прозрачны и противоречивы. Всякие попытки использовать образ сказочного героя как образа человека приводят исследователей к мысли о существовании в народной сказке противоречия - победы героя-дурачка, "низкого героя". Это противоречие преодолевается, если рассматривать простоту "дурачка", как символ всего того, что чуждо христианской морали и осуждение ею: жадность, хитрость, корысть. Простота героя помогает ему поверить в чудо, отдаться его магии, ведь только при этом условии власть чудесного возможна.
Еще одна важная особенность народной духовной жизни находит свое отражение в народных сказках - соборность. Труд выступает не как повинность, а как праздник. Соборность - единство дела, мысли, чувства - противостоит в русских сказках эгоизму, жадности, всему тому, что делает жизнь серой, скучной, прозаической. Все русские сказки, олицетворяющие радость труда, кончаются одной и той же присказкой: "Тут на радостях все они вместе в пляс-то и пустились…".
В сказке отражаются и другие нравственные ценности народа: доброта, как жалость к слабому, которая торжествует над эгоизмом и проявляется в способности отдать другому последнее и отдать за другого жизнь; страдание как мотив добродетельных поступков и подвигов; победа силы духовной над силой физической. Воплощение этих ценностей делает смысл сказки глубочайшим в противовес наивности ее назначения. Утверждение победы добра над злом, порядка над хаосом определяет смысл жизненного цикла сущего живого. Жизненный смысл трудно выразить в словах, его можно ощущать в себе или нет, и тогда он очень прост. 
Таким образом, мудрость и ценность сказки в том, что она отражает, открывает и позволяет пережить смысл важнейших общечеловеческих ценностей и жизненного смысла в целом. С точки зрения житейского смысла сказка наивна, с точки зрения жизненного смысла - глубока и неисчерпаема. 
Настоящее исследование акцентирует внимание на психологический механизм смыслопожертвования в процессе восприятия и переживания сказки ребенком. По этому поводу не существует единства мнений специалистов.
В.А. Бахтина утверждает, что ребенка может занимать только внешнее повествование, связанное с героем - радость, переживание, страх. Но сама такая возможность сопереживания при столкновении с условным миром сказки имеет место потому, что сказка переносит самые невероятные события так, как будто они постоянно имеют место в действительности. И ребенок охотно верит сказке, доверчиво следует за ней. Но при таком сопереживании неизбежно и более углубленное постижение сказки, извлечение из нее своей детской мудрости, что способствует четкому эмоциональному различию доброго и злого начал.
Интересно мнение немецкого психолога Э.М. Гренелиус по поводу закономерности формирования понятий у ребенка: образ - желание - чувство - мысль /понятие/. Автор указывала, что форма, которая передает для взрослых понятие добра и зла, не является образной. Мысли в такой форме не могут существовать у ребенка, их необходимо формировать образно. Если попытаться это сделать, то получатся те самые образы, которые отражены в сказках.
Механизм смыслопознания в процессе восприятия и переживания сказки ребенком исследуются А.В. Запорожцем. Он писал о существовании особого вида эмоционального познания, при котором человек отражает действительность в форме эмоциональных образов. У детей порождение образов этого эмоционального познания часто происходит в процессе восприятия художественного произведения. Под влияния слушания у ребенка возникает сочувствие к герою и складывается эмоциональный образ воспринимаемых событий и взаимоотношений. В определенных условиях у детей эмоциональные образы начинают предвосхищать то, что должно случиться с героем. 
Эмоция образа отражает внутренние изменения, происходящие в глубине сущностных характеристик человека. В детском сознании внешняя картина ситуации, отраженная в сказке совмещается с картиной тех волнений, которые вызывает у ребенка эта ситуация. Сопереживание герою сказки сначала складывается как внешняя развернутая действительность соучастия в непосредственно воспринимаемых и переживаемых событиях. Лишь потом она переходит во внутренний план - план эмоционального воображения. В формировании предчувствия результатов действия другого лица и эмоционального предвосхищения последствий собственных действий большое значение имеют образы словесного описания и наглядного изображения событий, как бы моделирующих их смысл для самого ребенка и близких ему людей. Эти выразительные средства имеют социальное происхождение. 
Таким образом, сказка для ребенка является не просто фантазией, но особой реальностью, помогающей установить для себя мир человеческих чувств, отношений, важнейших нравственных категорий, в дальнейшем - мир жизненных смыслов. Сказка выводит ребенка за рамки обыденной жизни и помогает преодолеть расстояние между житейскими и жизненными смыслами. 
Этот внутренний переход возможен только тогда: когда содержание сказки прошло через сопереживание другому лицу. В процессе этого сопереживания формируется механизм эмоционального предвосхищения, который помогает не только представить, но и пережить отдаление последствия человеческих действий, почувствовать их смысл для разных людей. Здесь необходимо отметить, что всякая сказка рассказывает об отношениях, причем эти отношения имеют четкую моральную ориентацию. Это очень важно для осмысления понятий добра и зла, для упорядочения сложных чувств ребенка. Форма изображения здесь сказочная, доступная ребенку, но именно она позволяет ребенку постичь высоту проявления чувств, их нравственный смысл. Однако, без помощи взрослых в истолковании и освоении последнего нравственный смысл сказочных образов остается "взрослым", недоступным ребенку.
Процесс самостоятельного осмысления сказки ребенком оставляет его на уровне житейского смысла и не рассказывает подлинной их нравственной сущности. Очевидно, что эту работу ребенок не может совершить без помощи взрослых. Интеллектуализация эмоций происходит в процессе познавательной эффективной деятельности по толкованию жизненных смыслов, отраженных в сказке. Этот процесс не открывается ребенком, а формируется по пути социального наследования. 
БУДЕ ПРОДОВЖЕННЯ

----------

натела (15.11.2018)

----------


## ИннаНичога

ПРОДОВЖЕННЯ 
§2. Классификация сказок.
Важнейшие идеи, основная проблематика, сюжетные стержни и - главное - расстановка сил, осуществляющих добро и зло, по сути, едины в сказках разных народов. В этом смысле любая сказка не знает границ, она для всего человечества.
Фольклористика посвятила сказке множество исследований, но определение ее как одного из жанров УНТ до сих пор остается открытой проблемой. Неоднородность сказок, обширный тематический диапазон, многообразие мотивов и персонажей, в них заключенных, несчетное количество способов разрешения конфликтов действительно делают задачу жанрового определения сказки весьма сложной.
И все-таки расхождение во взглядах на сказку сопряжено с тем, что расценивается в ней как основное: установка на вымысел или стремление отразить действительность посредством вымысла. Приведу два определения, принадлежащие специалистам. 
Одни считают, что сказки - это эпические, преимущественно художественные прозаические произведения волшебного, авантюрного характера с установкой на вымысел…
Этот основной принцип художественного метода сказки не лишает ее, однако, связи с действительностью, определяющей идейное содержание, тематику, язык, характер сюжетов, деталей повествования. 
По мнению других, не установка на вымысел является главной чертой сказки, а установка на раскрытие жизненной правды с помощью возвышающего или снижающего реальность условно-поэтического вымысла. 
Однако, как это часто бывает в науке, отсутствие классического определения совершенно не отражается на самом явлении и весьма мало влияет на жизнь в общественном сознании. Немецкий фольклорист К.Ю. Обенауэр, например, косвенно утверждал принципиальную неразрешимость проблемы определения сказки и не усматривая в этом трагедии, заметил: "Дети знают, что такое сказки".
Суть и жизнеспособность сказки, тайна ее волшебного бытия в постоянном сочетании двух элементов смысла: фантазии и правды.
На этой основе возникает классификация видов сказок, хотя и не вполне единообразная. Так, при проблемно-тематическом подходе выделяются сказки, посвященные животным, сказки о необычных и сверхъестественных событиях, приключенческие сказки, социально-бытовые, сказки-анекдоты, сказки-перевертыши и другие.
Резко очерченных границ группы сказок не имеют, но несмотря на зыбкость разграничения, такая классификация позволяет начать с ребенком предметный разговор о сказках в рамках условной "системы" - что, безусловно, облегчает работу родителей, воспитателя или учителя. 
О сказках, входящих в круг чтения младших школьников можно сказать следующее.
2.1. Сказки о животных
Народная поэзия обнимала целый мир, ее объектом стал не только человек, но также и все живое на планете. Изображая животных, сказка придает им человеческие черты, но в то же время фиксирует и характеризует повадки, "образ жизни" и т.д. Отсюда живой, напряженный текст сказок.
Человек издавна чувствовал родство с природой, он действительно был ее частицей, борясь с нею, искал у нее защиты, сочувствуя и понимая. Очевиден и позднее привнесенный басенный, притчевый смысл многих сказок о животных.
2.2. Волшебные сказки
Сказки волшебного типа включают в себя волшебные, приключенческие, героические. В основе таких сказок лежит чудесный мир. Чудесный мир - это предметный, фантастический, неограниченный мир. Благодаря неограниченной фантастике и чудесному принципу организации материала в сказках с чудесным миром возможного "превращения", поражающие своей скоростью (дети растут не по дням, а по часам, с каждым днем все сильнее или краше становятся). Не только скорость процесса ирреальна, но и сам его характер (из сказки "Снегурочка". "Глядь, у Снегурочки губы порозовели, глаза открылись. Потом стряхнула с себя снег и вышла из сугроба живая девочка". "Обращение" в сказках чудесного типа, как правило, происходят с помощью волшебных существ или предметов. Так, в сказке А.С. Пушкина, князь Гвидон обращается за помощью к своей помощнице и она обращает его то в комара, то в муху, то в шмеля.
В основном волшебные сказки древнее других, они несут следы первичного знакомства человека с миром, окружающим его.
2.3. Бытовые сказки
Характерной приметой бытовых сказок становится воспроизведение в них обыденной жизни. Конфликт бытовой сказки часто состоит в том, что порядочность, честность, благородство под маской простоватости и наивности противостоит тем качествам личности, которые всегда вызывали у народа резкое неприятие (жадность, злоба, зависть). 
Как правило, в бытовых сказках больше иронии и самоиронии, поскольку Добро торжествует, но акцентированы случайность или единичность его победы.
Характерна пестрота "бытовых" сказок: социально-бытовые, сатирико-бытовые, новэллистические и другие. В отличии от волшебных сказок, бытовая сказка содержит более значимый элемент социальной и нравственной критики, она определеннее в своих общественных предпочтениях. Похвала и осуждение в бытовых сказках звучат сильнее.
2.4. Сказки смешанного типа
В последнее время в методической литературе стали появляться сведения о новом типе сказок - о сказках смешанного типа. Конечно, сказки этого типа существуют давно, но им не придавали большого значения, так как забыли, насколько они могут помочь в достижении воспитательных, образовательных и развивающих целей. Вообще, сказки смешанного типа - это сказки переходного типа.
В них совмещаются признаки присущие как сказкам с чудесным миром, бытовым сказкам. Проявляются также элементы чудесного в виде волшебных предметов, вокруг которых группируется основное действие.
Сказка в разных формах и масштабах стремится к воплощению идеала человеческого существования. 
Вера сказки в самоценность благородных человеческих качеств, бескомпромиссное предпочтение Добра основаны так же и на призыве к мудрости, активности, к подлинной человечности.
Сказки нашей голубой планеты расширяют кругозор, пробуждают интерес к жизни и творчеству других народов, воспитывают чувство доверия ко всем обитателям нашей Земли, занятым честным трудом.
§3. Методика и формы работы над сказкой
Изучение сказок можно вести с восемнадцатого века, когда возник научный интерес к ним. Одним из первых ученых, кто понял ценность сказок, был историк В.Н. Татищев, увидевший в них отражение истории и быта русского народа.
Интерес к сказкам проявили многие писатели восемнадцатого века, но только в начале девятнадцатого века увидели в них выражение "души русского народа".
С пятидесятых годов девятнадцатого века в России стали появляться первые научные школы, в которых много внимания уделялось изучению сказок. Так называемая мифологическая школа именно в сказке видела необходимый материал для изучения мифов, прямым продолжением которых она считала сказки. Эта точка зрения наиболее точно выражена в трехмерном исследовании А.Н. Афанасьева "Поэтические воззрения славян на природу".
Для изучения сказок весьма большое значение имела система исторической поэтики, которую пытался построить А.Н. Веселовский. Он от мифологических воззрений перешел к теории заимствования, а от нее к теории самозарождения сюжетов, взяв то ценное, что было и у мифологической школы и у школы заимствования, не отрицая перехода сюжетов или произведений от народа к народу.
Важное значение для развития изучения сказок имели труды В.М. Жирмунского, особенно его статья: "К вопросу о международных сказочных сюжетах" (1967 года). 
Ценным исследованием о сказке является книга Н.В. Новикова "Образы восточнославянских волшебных сказок". Книга посвящена рассмотрению четырех основных типов сказочных героев: герой-богатырь, иронический неудачник, помощник героя, противник героя. Исследование носит сравнительный характер: сопоставляются сказки русские, украинские, белорусские, что дает возможность выделить в них общее и установить отличие друг от друга. 
Сказка - специфический жанр, любая сказка - это "особый замкнутый мир, в котором действуют законы, непримиримые в реальном мире". 
Законы "сказочного мира" аналогичны с точки зрения здравого смысла, но совершенно естественны внутри сказки. В свое время их сформулировал Д.Д. Нагишин, дав тем самым любому , кто хочет вчитаться, вслушаться в сказку, понять ее, почувствовать ее особый аромат, ключ к тайнам.
Хочется обратить особое внимание на пять законов:
1. Одушевление предметов и явлений природы;
2. Очеловечивание предметов, явлений, представление в реальные или фантастические образы;
3. Синтез ряда обыкновенных явлений, предметов, существ в образы, наделенные необыкновенными свойствами, народный результат воображения, как выражения мечты, идеи;
4. Чудесные превращения и обращения;
5. Гиперболизация.
Благодаря этим законам в действие сказки, в ее эмоциональную сферу включаются все явления объективно существующего мира, все предметы воображения, как реально действующие силы. Именно поэтому сказка - благодатный материал для развития воссоздающего и творческого воображения ребенка как важных сторон его эмоциональной сферы и необходимых для полноценного восприятия произведений читателем.
Сказки сохраняют свою национальную индивидуальность, а каждая народная сказка своеобычно и по-своему неповторима. Работая со сказкой (чтение детей, чтение вслух взрослыми, различные формы пересказа и переложение сказок на другие виды) необходимо указывать на ее особенности, вместе с детьми добираться до ее смысла, широко использовать сказку, как источник эстетического воспитания детей и их наслаждения искусством.
Сопоставление вариантов сказок, различных "редакций" одного сюжета у разных народов, привлечение игрушки для глубокого осмысления сказки, установление связи народной сказки с литературой.
Прием устного (словесного) рисования поможет ребятам подметить характерную деталь, схватить главную мысль.
Выразительное чтение, чтение по ролям всегда доставляет ребятам удовольствие, облегчает усвоение типичных особенностей сказки: разговорный язык, повторы, особая ритмика.
Благодарнейшим способом изучения сказки является ее инсценирование. Этому способствует насыщенность сказки диалогами. 
Под руководством взрослым составление детьми киносценариев по сюжету сказки. Данная работа - надежный путь к осмыслению сказки.
Большое значение при чтении сказок имеет интонация. Неверная интонация "разрушает иллюзию сказочного мира". Сказка становится тусклой, неинтересной, бесцветной, а ее темперамент, отражение в ней личности, неповторимые оттенки смысла исчезают.
Чтение сказки - не воспроизведение неких событий, но творчество в нем, и задумчивость, и акцент, и смысловое ударение говорит слушателям не меньше самого текста. 
Формы работы со сказкой могут быть самыми разнообразными. Укажем еще на некоторые смысловые акценты, которые представляются значимыми и с подачи родителей, воспитателя или учителя будут способствовать благотворному влиянию на формирование личности ребенка. Они могут реализовываться в ходе беседы о сказке, в виде вопросов, обращенных к детям, в качестве заданий, предлагаемых ребенку после знакомства со сказкой. 
Пример вопросов и заданий:
1. Дать характеристику персонажа (каков тот или иной из них).
2. Объяснить, почему произошло то или иное событие.
3. Показать, что становится объектом насмешки народа.
4. Прочитать в лицах сказочные диалоги и полилоги, выделяя голосом характерные особенности персонажа.
5. Указать на текстовые различия в традиционных для сказки повторах. Объяснить их значение.
6. Установить различие между словами и поступками персонажей. Дать нравственную оценку этому расхождению.
7. Отметить использование в сказке поговорок, пословиц и другое.
8. Выяснить, каким представился ребенку тот или иной герой, на чем основаны его предпочтения.
9. Объяснить, почему в сказке возникают значимые имена. Всегда ли они определяют главное в персонажах?
10. Охарактеризовать тональность речи того или иного персонажа, соответствие интонации его мыслям и поступкам.
11. Вопросы, утверждающие связь человека с природой, миром, "прославляющие" чувства дружбы, благодарности и т.п., вытекающие из конкретно-сказочных событий.
12. Вопросы, активизирующие память ребенка, заставляющие его обратиться к известным ему аналогиям.
13. Просьба подобрать к какому-то слову или выражению близкие по значению слова и выражения.
14. Вопросы, устанавливающие причинно-следственные связи между явлениями, объясняющими, почему произошло то или иное событие.
15. Предложение поразмыслить о том, кого и по какой причине осуждает народ, кому и за что выражает признательность.
16. "Эстетические" вопросы. Почему понравилось то или иное описание?
17. "Открытые" вопросы: что вы можете сказать о том-то и том-то.
18. Беседа о том, что поучительного можно извлечь из сказки.
19. Объяснить, как описывается в сказке прекрасное и безобразное.
20. Расскажите, как и почему изменился характер героя.
21. Сравнение, аналогия, сопоставление (чем сказки одного народа напоминают сказки другого народа).
22. Каковы коренные ценности народа, его понятие о справедливости, награде и неизбежном позоре?
И, может быть, самая существенная методическая особенность обращения к сказке, прежде всего, состоит в том, что дети постигают мир, играя и наслаждаясь прекрасным в искусстве.
Можно предложить такие задания:
Похожи ли эти сказки: "Теремок" А.Н. Толстого и "Теремок" - русская народная сказка в пересказе Е.И. Чарушина; 
"Терем мышки" - русская народная сказка; 
"Лесные хоромы" - Михайлов; 
"Руковичка" - украинская народная сказка; 
"Теремок" - С.Я. Маршак; 
"Морозко" - русская народная сказка; 
"Мороз Иванович" - Одоевский; 
"Бабушка Метелица" - братья Гримм.
Задания подобного типа обращают внимание детей на диалоги и короткие эпизоды в сказке, на которые они часто не обращают внимание.
Методика работы со сказками в начальных классах осуществлена качественной неоднородностью этого жанра. Чтобы ученики при чтении сказок усваивали не только фабулу, а глубину содержания "Сказочного мира", его метафоричность, нравственный и социальный смысл, эмоциональный подтекст. Учителю при руководстве чтением сказок необходимо, опираясь на литературоведческую специфику сказочного жанра, целенаправленно формировать у учащихся оптимальный объем умений.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Музичне заняття «Чарівна квітка» 

Мета
Вчитися впізнавати на слух звучання музикальних інструментів за допомогою дидактичної ігри «Впізнай по голосу»та знаходити їх .
Вчити грати на шумових інструментах під музичний супровід . 
Вчити співати з гарною дикцією, слідкувати за напрямком мелодії, використовуючи систему «Стовбця»
Закріплювати чисте інтонування, використовуючи спів ланцюжком. Розвивати вміння діяти в товаристві, сприяти розвитку творчості, емоційності.
Розвивати вміння виконувати музично-ритмічні рухи.
Виховувати інтерес та любов до музики, бажання творити добро та гарний настрій собі та оточуючим.
(Під музику діти забігають у зал, музично вітаються)
Муз. Керівник: -Діти! З яким настроєм ви сюди прийшли? Доки вас не було, я отримала дивного листа і посилку. Ось, послухайте, що було у листі:
«У казковій країні трапилась біда: чаклун зачаклував квітку гарного настрою! Допоможіть будь ласка! Якщо зможете скласти віночок з весняних квітів і виконати усі завдання – вона оживе і всім подарує гарний настрій. 
Мешканці Казкової країни.
А в посилці було ось це,- (показує кошик з квітами).
Ви згодні допомогти? Тоді витягуємо першу квіточку і читаємо завдання: «Здійснити подорож до казкового лісу по музичній доріжці.»
І можемо покласти першу квіточку у наш віночок.
( Вихователь кладе квіточку на магнітну доску)
(Під музику виконують музично-ритмічні рухи)
- Ось ми і у лісі! Як тут гарно! А скільки пташечок ! Чуєте як гарно вони співають? ( звучить музика природи ) А скільки дерев! Ось клен , ось дубок, а ось і берізка .
(виходять 3 дитини. Вихователь одягає маски-шапочки дітям)
А всі інші діти - пташки. Пташки з сірими шапочками стають біля клена. Пташки з білими шапочками – біля берізки , а з коричневими – біля дубочка. Летіть та запам’ятайте своє дерево! Граємо у гру «Знайди своє дерево»
- Тепер пташечки полетіли і на стільчики дітками сіли. Вже можна другу квітку покласти у віночок.
- Давайте подивимось наступне завдання.
(Під музику з’являється лялька).
Ведуча:Хто ти? 
Лялька: - Лялька я музична, добре співаю і музику поважаю.
Я до вас прийшла і дарунки принесла (дістає музичні інструменти). 
Треба голос інструмента впізнати – і весело на них зіграти!(звучать уривки з музичних творів, діти вгадують інструменти та знаходять їх на столику)
Давайте заграємо для нашої ляльки запальний таночок ! (лялька танцює)
Лялечко, тобі сподобалось? 
- Так! За такий подарунок я дарую вам квіточку і хочу всіх пригостити смачним чаєм (дихальна вправа «чай» під спокійну музику)
- Ось і третю квіточку заплетемо у наш чарівний віночок.
Дивимось наступне завдання: 
Заспівати веселу пісню і подякувати нею за «чай».
Це ми зробимо, але спочатку розбудимо наш язичок! (Поспівки 
« Пташки» та «Сходинки» з логоритмічними вправами).
Виконаемо тепер для лялечки всі разом пісню «На нашій Україні». 
А тепер – «Караоке на Майдані». Ось і мікрофон є. Всі співаємо по 2 рядочка пісні (ланцюжком).
- Ось і звеселіла наша лялька і подарувала нам аж 2 квіточки! Порахуємо, скільки їх у нашому віночку?
(Лялька щось каже на вушко) Лялечка хоче ще пограти у музичні ігри:
- «Голосно чи тихо?»
«Мажор чи мінор?»
«Швидка чи повільна?»
«Який регістр?»
За ці завдання отримаемо теж квіточку і заплетемо її у вінок.
(Вихователь кладе квітку .Чутно писк, з’являється качечка)
Каченятко: -Добрий день! Дякую, що допомагаєте мешканцям нашого казкового лісу, вам залишилося виконати останнє завдання і наша квітка оживе! Потрібно затанцювати веселий таночок.
- Ми для тебе, каченятко,затанцюємо танок«Запрошення».
Каченятко: - Як гарно! А в нашій країні усі говорять на різних мовах і я хочу навчити вас одній цікавій грі, хочете? Тож всі вставайте, зі мною швидко все встигайте, по-німецьки розмовляйте в «Швидкі ручки» всі пограйте! 
Дитяча гра «Швидкі ручки»
Каченятко: - За це – останній листочок у ваш віночок. Скільки там листочків? (7)
Молодці, діти! Ви всі завдання виконали і тепер можемо розчаклувати нашу квітку гарного настрою! 
Всі скажемо: Один, Два, Три, - Квіточко, оживи!
(З’являється квіточка)
Муз. Керівник: - Ой, яка вона гарна ! В мене зразу поліпшився настрій, а в вас теж? Якого кольору її пелюстки? А знаєте про що говорять ці кольори ? 
Синя – мрійність,
Жовта – радість, 
Червона – щастя,
Зелена – спокій,
Сіра – сум,
Коричнева – натхнення
- Давайте цю квітку передамо один одному і подумки побажаємо всім чудового настрою! 
(Підсумок заняття, музичне прощання)

----------


## Дивинская Мила

викладаю спортивне шоу з нашого форуму ,автора не знаю,хто впізнає свій сценарій-надіюсь не образиться
Спортивне шоу
Сьогодні всі зібрались дружно в цьому залі, 
Спортивне шоу подаруємо гостям. 
Формуєм витримку, тренуєм силу волі, 
Усі висоти підкоряться нині нам.
Дівчатка всі осанку гарну хочуть мати, 
А хлопці силу, як незламний Геркулес, 
Ось треба трішки м'язи підкачати 
І підстрибнуть з розбігу вище, до небес.
В садочку нас щоденно радо зустрічають,
Чаєм із трав напоять, тільки лиш зайдіть.
Валеологію малята всі вивчають,
Щоб жити довго і ніколи не хворіть. 
1-а дитина.
Всюди друзів ми знаходимо,
З ними, як одна сім'я.
Але нам без друга-спорту
Не прожити ані дня. 
2-а дитина.
Щоб зрости нам сильними,
Спритними, сміливими,
День у день за розпорядком
Ми виконуєм зарядку. 
3-я дитина.
Загартовуватись треба
Прохолодною водою,
Щоб до лікаря ніколи
Не звертатись нам з тобою. 
4-а дитина.
Щоб спортсменом стати,
(Як того не знати?),
Треба всім щоденно
Тіло тренувати.
5-а дитина.
Полюбуйтесь, подивіться
На веселих цих діток.
Олімпійців, як годиться,
Виростить наш дитсадок.
6-а дитина.
Всім відомо — це чудово,
Коли кожен з нас здоровий.
Треба тільки знати,
Як здоровим стати. 
7-а дитина.
Лиш один рецепт на світі
Всім-усім підходить дітям:
Спорт любити слід,
Проживеш 100 літ. (Пісня «Про фізкультуру». Заходить Лікар Айболить). 
Лікар. Здрастуйте, діти! 
Діти. Добрий день!
Лікар. Діти, перед початком нашого свята я маю вас усіх оглянути.
Всі дихайте... Не дихайте...
Все в порядку, спочивайте... Дружно руки підніміть... Все прекрасно... Опускайте... Нахиліться... Розігніться... Станьте прямо... Усміхніться. (Під загальний сміх міряє температуру).
Так, я оглядом задоволений, Бо ніхто з дітей не хворий. Всі веселі і здорові, До змагань усі готові! (З'являється хлопчик Неумійко. На ногах гольф, шкар*петка, кед, черевик. На голові шапка, одягнений у футбол*ку. Позіхає, потягається.
Лікар підбігає і міряє температуру. Береться за голову. Дістає шприц «Від лінощів». Неумійко, побачивши шприц, ховається за дітей).
Неумійко. Я більше не буду! Я більше не буду! Хочу бу*ти спортсменом! (Діти сміються. Неумійко приводить себе в порядок). 
Ведуча. Пробач його, Лікарю. Нехай Неумійко зали*шиться з малятами на святі. Він навчиться багато цікаво*го і корисного.
Діти. Нехай залишається. Ми його з радістю приймемо у дитсадок. 
Лікар. 
Тож, малята, ви щоранку 
Маєте робить зарядку. 
Для здоров'я вона плюс, 
Намотай собі на вус. 
Ведуча. Лікарю Айболить, наші діти дуже люблять ран*кову гімнастику. Подивіться, і самі переконаєтеся. 
Стали менше ми хворіти, 
Раді тата й мами. 
Полюбляємо зарядку 
І ритмічні вправи. 
(Пісенька «Якщо весело живеться»). 
Лікар. Ну що ж. Бачу, що тут усе гаразд. Мушу йти, бо десь у іншому місці потрібна моя допомога. (Виходить).
Ведуча. На спортивному шоу будуть змагатися 2 коман*ди «Сонечко» і «Ромашка». Команди, шикуйсь! Прошу привітати одна одну.
«Сонечко».
Всіх вас щиро ми вітаємо,
Добрих успіхів бажаємо.
Дружбу нашу закріпити,
А присутніх звеселити! 
«Ромашка».
Ми змагатися готові,
Всі бадьорі і здорові.
Вам ми теж завжди бажаємо,
Щоб утоми ви не знали! 
Ведуча. Розпочнемо змагання, але спочатку відгадайте загадки, а загадки не прості. Давайте помандруємо сторінками улюблених казок.
На городі, що за черга?
Дід і баба тут стоять,
Тягнуть щось поперед себе
І не витягнуть ніяк.
Казку швидко ви впізнайте,
Всіх героїв відгадайте. (Діти відгадують усіх героїв. Заходить Ріпка). 
Ріпка.
Дуже я смачна й корисна.
Тож і раджу дітворі,
На обід всім ріпку їсти,
Щоб ніколи не хворіти.
Але треба потерпіти,
Бо, шановні, не дарма
Треба в полі походити,
Щоб я виросла така.
На городі все стою,
І ніде більш не буваю.
Тож у гру візьміть свою,
Любі діти, я благаю. 
Ведуча. Обов'язково візьмемо, правда, діти?
Хто кругленький і смачненький
Із віконця скік та скік,
Втік від баби і від діда
До лисички на язик?
Це не Зайчик і не Котик,
Не Бичок, не Сірий Вовк,
Це веселий, хвалькуватий,
Невгамовний ... (Колобок). 
Колобок.
Знать, нема де правди діти,
Що хвалитись — це ганьба!
Щиро сподіваюсь, діти,
Що таких у вас нема. 
Ведуча. Не сумуй, Колобок, ходімо до нас.
В'ється річка невеличка
Й хлопчик у човні сидить,
З берега матуся кличе,
Щоб обідом пригостить.
І вгадать цього героя —
Справа зовсім не складна,
Казка ця усім відома,
Про Телесика вона.
Телесик.
Казку добре ви читали,
Що так швидко відгадали,
Не піддався я Ягусі,
Цій старій і злій бабусі,
Кожен з вас те певно знає,
Що добро перемагає. 
Ведуча. Приєднуйся до нас, Івасику-Телесику, веселіше буде. 
Ведуча.
Яскраве сонечко, веселе
Проміння щедро шле від рання.
Нам всім приготуватись час,
Спортивні почнемо змагання.
Перший конкурс «Канатохідці».
Ходьба по канату, покладеному на підлогу, приставним кроком з мішечком на голові, тримаючи руки в сторони.
Друга естафета «Стрибки у мішках».
Стрибки у мішках навколо ялинок, що слугують орієнтиром.
Третя естафета «З м'ячем».
Передача м'яча над головою високо піднятими руками. Останній гравець стає наперед.
Четверта естафета «Долання перешкод».
Стрибок з куба, підтягування на лавці, пролізання в об*руч, перекид.
П'ята естафета «Пінгвін».
Члени команди з м'ячем між ногами обходять постав*лений орієнтир.
Любиш в різні ігри грати
І весело танцювати,
Хочеш мати гарне тіло?
Не лінуйсь, гайда до діла! 
Ведуча.
Всі малята спритні, дужі
І до спорту не байдужі.
Тож дружіть зі спортом далі
І отримуйте медалі. (Роздає медалі).
Ведуча. Ви бачите, як весело живуть діти у нашому ди*тячому садочку, як вони граються, фізкультурою займа*ються. Тому вони здорові, сміливі, спритні.
Що для життя потрібно?
Сонце.
Що для здоров'я потрібно?
Спорт.
Що для щастя потрібно?
Мир.
(Танець дівчаток).
Якщо хочеш довго жити, 
Треба дуже спорт любити. 
Тож здоров'я бережіть, 
З фізкультурою дружіть.
Чемпіоном стать не просто... 
Тож нехай малі ви зростом, 
Небагато літ пройде, 
Ваша черга підійде. 
Хай летить в усі кінці: 
Ви, малята, молодці!

----------


## Anathema

Пропоную конспект комбінованого заняття з музики та образотворчого мистецтва. 
Тема: Прикраси для ялинки
Мета:
       Вчити пізнавати знайомий музичний твір, визначати динамічні відтінки;
формувати уміння розрізняти тривалості звуків і рухатись, відповідно до характеру музики; розвивати тембровий слух, співочі інтонації, почуття ритму;
виховувати любов до прекрасного, викликати у дітей емоційні стани, що відповідають музичним творам;

Вчити використовувати нестандартні техніки образотворчого мистецтва (трафарети, ліпку на площині);  викликати у дітей бажання творити (малювати, клеїти, ліпити);
розвивати фантазію, творчу активність, уяву;
виховувати акуратність, охайність у роботі.

Обладнання:
калатальця, іграшка Петрушка, штучна ялинка, площинні заготовки новорічних іграшок, трафарети, гуашеві фарби, кольоровий папір, ножиці, клейонки, дощечки для пластиліну. пластилін.

Хід заняття:

Привітання:
-Доброго ранку, діти! У нас сьогодні буде незвичайне заняття. Ми будемо не тільки слухати музику та співати, а ще й малювати, ліпити, робити аплікацію. Хочете побувати на такому занятті? (Так) Ну що ж, починаємо.

Музично-ритмічні рухи.

-Калатальце міцно в руках ти тримай і крокувати з ним починай!
(Під  «Марш» П.Козицького діти крокують по залу, тримаючи в руках калатальця. Звернути увагу на чітку ходу та рівні спинки.)

-Швидко з брязкальцем біжать діточки маленькі, 
танцювати хочуть всі з брязкальцем новеньким!
(«Вправа з брязкальцем» Т.Вількорейської.  Нагадати як правильно треба виконувати вправу. Виконати два рази.)

Слухання музики.
Із-за ширми чути голос:
-	Доброго дня малята, любі хлопчики й дівчата!
З’являється Петрушка.
-Ковпаком прикриті вушка знов до вас прийшов …(Петрушка) Малята, а ви хочете послухати мою пісеньку? (Так!) Ну тоді вмощайтеся зручненько і слухайте уважненько.

(Звучить  пісня «Петрушка» Й.Брамса.)
-Діти, правда чудова пісенька? А скажіть яка вона? (Весела, радісна, швидка, голосна) Молодці!
Малята, час дарма не гайте, я буду співати,  а  ви підіграйте!
(Повторне слухання твору. На програш діти вистукують ритм калатальцями.)

Петрушка:  Мені дуже сподобалося з вами співати! А ви не забудете мою пісеньку? (Ні!) Ну, тоді до побачення!
(Петрушка ховається за ширмою.)

Співи.
-Перед тим як заспівати ,треба трішки розспіватись.

Розспівка «Добрий день»

-Запорошило стежинки, вітер віхолу здійма,
З неба сипляться сніжинки. Це до нас прийшла …(Зима)
 	Зараз я вам заграю вступ до пісні, ви мені скажете її назву.

Діти за вступом відгадують пісню  «Зимонька»

 Зараз ми її заспіваємо, але  перед тим як виконати цю пісню голосно, давайте проспіваємо її пошепки, чітко промовляючи слова.

Виконання твору пошепки.  
-А зараз пригадаємо для чого потрібен вступ? (Для того, щоб всі могли одночасно вступити) 
Повторне виконання твору дітьми.
-	Діти, разом з зимою кожен рік приходить свято…(Новий рік)
Скоро запалять свої вогні всі ялинки у містах і селах. Діти навколо ялинок будуть водити хороводи, співати пісні, а Дід мороз під ялинкою буде залишати дітям подарунки.

До залу залітає Сорока (перевдягнена  дівчинка)

-Стре-ке-ке, стре-ке-ке! В лісі трапилось таке-
Звірята хочуть Новий рік зустріти, 
Але не мають чим ялинку прикрасити!

Муз. керівник: Як нам бути? Що робити? Чим ялинку прикрасити?
Вихователь: Малята, вірте ви мені! 
		Звірят ми не залишимо в біді.
		Розфарбуєм кульки, зірки і бурульки,
		Багато блискучих і різних прикрас – 
		Буде красива ялинка у нас!
-Тож, допоможемо звіряткам? Ми виготовимо новорічні прикраси, іграшки власноруч і відвеземо їх у ліс, та й прикрасимо новорічну ялинку, щоб звірята мали можливість зустріти свято Нового року!
	А щоб швидше справитися з такою відповідальною роботою, ми з вами поділимося на невеличкі групки і кожна група буде виконувати своє завдання. (Вихователь ділить дітей на чотири групи і розсаджує до заздалегіть заготовлених столів.)

-Ось подивіться, які бувають справжні іграшки (кульки, шишки, фігурки звірят), всі вони яскраві і красиві, тож і ми виготовимо такі ж. Але перед тим як ми розпочнемо працювати, треба розбудити наші  пальчики. Давайте пограємо з ними в хованку.

Пальчикова гімнастика.

«Хованка»:
		Пальці в хованку всі грались і гарненько поховались.
		Ось так, ось так  всі гарненько поховались.
( Згинати і розгинати пальці обох рук)

А зараз наші пальчики перетворилися в квіти. 

«Червонесенькі квіти»
		Червонесенькі квітки розтулили пелюстки,
		Вітер легко дише – квітоньки колише.
		Червонесенькі квітки постуляли пелюстки,
		Тихо засинають, голівки стуляють.
( З’єднати долоні з напівзігнутими пальцями, утворивши голівку нерозквітлої квітки. Повільно розгорнути пальці – «пелюстки», потім стулити їх і легенько погойдати «голівкою».)
		А тепер надуємо повітряну кульку.

«Повітряна кулька»:
Всі пальчики обох рук складені в «пучку» й дотикаються кінчиками. В цьому положенні дитина дме на пальчики і вони приймають форму кульки. Повітря «виходить» і пальчики займають вихідне положення.
Ну що ж , всі готові до роботи! Послухайте уважно завдання.

Перша група буде прикрашати площинні іграшки (кульки) за допомогою трафаретів та фломастерів. (Показ роботи та закріплення прийому заштриховування через трафарет дітьми).
Друга група буде прикрашати площинні іграшки за допомогою кольорового пластиліну: викладатиме маленькі горошинки пластиліну, притискаючи та примазуючи їх до «кульки». (Показ роботи та закріплення).
Третя група зафарбує фарбою площинні іграшки, акуратно, не виходячи за краї. Пам’ятайте, пензлик треба вести за ворсою, згори вниз. (Для закріплення показ дитини).
Четверта група виконає також знайому роботу – прикрасить іграшки за допомогою аплікації. В розетах є заготовки (смужечки, квіточки і т.і.). Вам необхідно придумати візерунок, зразу викласти його на площинній іграшці, а потім приклеїти. Всім зрозуміле завдання? Тоді всі приступають до роботи. 

                      (Триває самостійна робота дітей, індивідуальна допомога вчителя) 

       Вихователь. Ну що ж, всі справились зі своїм завданням, тепер у нас є багато різноманітних красивих прикрас, а це тому, що ви виконували відразу різні завдання. Візьміть в руки за скрепку свою іграшку, тихенько встаньте із-за столів і покажіть один одному цю красу. А зараз час вирушати до лісу, щоб прикрасити новорічну ялинку для звірят.

        (Діти шикуються один за одним в «поїзд» та під музику А. Філіпенка «Наш поїзд рушає» «їдуть до лісу», прикрашають штучну ялинку виготовленими іграшками, ведуть навколо ялинки хоровод А. Філіпенка «Хоровод ялинковий».)

     Вихователь. Малята, звірята полюбляють тишину, то ж залишимо їх на самоті з ялинкою, щоб і вони пораділи побачивши Новорічну красуню. А ми повертаємось до себе в садочок. (Діти знов шикуються в «поїзд» та вирушають в групу).

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## olga-inku

Проводила открытое занятие. Тема: Украинский парный танец.Брала в журнале.Может кого-то заинтересует.

Український парний танок
                                    Конспект хореографічного заняття.  
 Мета. Поглиблювати знання дітей  про український народний танок, про 
             образний характер української народної музики та символіку 
             танцювальних рухів. 
             Закріплюваи та поглиблювати знання дітей про особливості дівочого
             та чоловічого танцю.
             Ознайомлювати з особливостями виконаня парного танцю, вивчити 
              деякі положення рук у парі та спрощену етюдну форму українського 
              танцю «Козачок».
             Розвивати музично-ритмічну координацію, творчу ініціативу, 
              емоційно-цінністне ставлення до національних танцювальних 
             традицій.
             Виховувати поважливе ставленя до партнера, інтерес до танцювальної
             культури свого народу.
                                          Хід заняття
Вступна частина.
              Діти входять до зали, стають у коло виконують українське привітання.
Муз.керівник. Діти, минулого разу ви знайомилися з особливостями чоловічого та жіночого українського танцю.
-Хлопці, що ви можете розповісти дівчаткам про свій танок? Пригадайте, які рухи ви вивчали і які танці виконували. (Хлопці танцюють)
- А тепер дівчатка поділяться з хлопцями знаннями про особливості жіночого танцювального мистецтва. Які за характером рухи в дівчат, який зміст несуть у собі рухи дівочих танців? (Дівчата танцюють)  
-Отже, дівчатка і хлопчики можуть танцювати окремо, демонструючи свою
майстерність. А чи можуть вони танцювати разом, і парах? Так, звичайно. На Україні багато парних танців, вони цікаві й веселі. А для того, щоб ви навчилися їх виконувати, я відкрию вам деякі секрети.
      Секрет перший—треба добре танцювати й без помилок чітко виконувати танцювальні рухи, щоб не заважати партнеру під час танцю.
     Для початку виконаємо прості рухи по колу. По-перше, розігріємо м’язи, а по-друге, пригадаємо правила виконання українських рухів на переміщення в просторі.
      (  Діти виконіють по колу па марте, хороводний крок на півпальцях, «зальотний біг» та «бігунець». Після цього стають лініями)
Основна частина.
    Діти разом з музкерівником виконіють вправи для голови, шиї, рук та ніг. 
  Муз.керівник.  Ми повторили з вами основні положення. А зараз ознайомимося з  деякими положеннями рук в парному танці. Станьте в коло, подивіться, з ким би ви хотіли стати в пару. Якщо ви вирішили, то не поспішайте до партнера. Тепер я відкрию вам другий секрет—як запрошувати до танцюі плважливо ставитися до партнерші. Подивиться, як я запрошу до танцю Оленку.
   (М\к підходить танцювальним кроком до дівчинки і виконує уклін-привітання. Потім пропонує дівчинці відповісти на запрошення)
Муз.керівник. Бачите, як поважливо я поставилася до Оленки. Не поспішаючи підійшла до неї, подивилася і очі, усміхнулася й виконала запрошення-привітання. А вона з радістю відповіла на нього. А тепер, хлопці,ваша черга.
     (Діти виконують запрошення, утворюють пари. )
Муз.керівник.Секрет третій—злагоджено, виконувати рухи, бути уважним і старанним, щоб не підвести партнера. А зараз ви виконаєте танцювальні завдання в парах.
Муз.керівник. Секрет четвертий—бути артистичним, тобто весело виконувати рухи, усміхатися, виразно рухатися. Я буду йти по колу і співати пісню. Той, хто захоче показати свою майстерність та артистичність, повинен підняти руку. Чиє і’мя я назву, той піде в коло танцювати.
             Сумно чобіткам стояти—вони хочуть танцювати!
             Той, хто чобітки візьме, в коло танцювать піде!
(Виконується імпровізаційний танок всіма бажаючими)
              Дуже просять чобітки-чоботята: 
              Затанцюйте хлопчики і дівчата!
              Тож заграймо веселий гопачок,
              Хто танцює, стука каблучок!
                                      (Виконується парний танок)
 Муз.керівник. Добре ми потанцювали, мабуть час і відпочити. Сідайте на підлогу, заплющуйте очі й уважно слухайте, про що вам розповість музика.
  (Діти слухаюють українські народні мелодії, діляться своїми асоціаціями)
Муз.керівник. Ви вже переконалися, що музика робить рухи виразнішими й емоційнішими. Тому дуже важливо вміти рухатися під музику, передавати її характер. Ось п’ятий секрет парного танцю—партнери повинні уважно слухати музику, злагоджено рухатися, відображаючи настрій музичного твору.
   Ми з вами довели, що музика може нам розповісти дуже багато цікавого. А чи може танок виконати таку функцію? Так, звичайно. Тому що танок—це німа мова.  Рухами, мімікою люди передають свої почуття, свої ставлення до навколишнього світу, відображають трудові процеси, розкриваютьзміст історичних подій, літературних творів і багато іншлгл. А якщо виразність танцю підкреслює музика, і виконавці умоційно і правильно виконують рухи, то глядачам все зрозуміло й без слів.
    І сьогодні ми з вами ознайомимось з одним цікавим парним танцем «Козачок». Він виник у Запорізькому краї, і танцювали йього спочатку лише козаки.пізніше дівчата теж почали брати участь у йього виконанні. І танок став парним. Допомагати мені буде бубон.
          Бубон дзвінко бубонить, жартівливо дзеленчить.
           Він нагадує, що хлопцям час дівчаток запросить!
                      (  Діти виконують «Козачок» разом з музкерівником)
Муз.керівник .Добре ви затанцювали «Козачка», і бубон за ваи стежив.
Заключна частина.
Муз.керівник. Ось і підійшло до завершення наше заняття. Що нового ви дізналися про український танок? Які секрети треба знати, щоб парний танок був красивим? Який танок ми з вами вивчили?
  Отже, укр. Танок—це танок, в якомупередаються відносини між партнерами, поважне ставлення одне до одного. Під час йього виконання треба не заважати партнеру, добре знати і ритмічно виконувати рухи, вміти запрошуватипартнера до танцю,бути артистичним, уважним і старанним. І на закінчення я хочу, щобви знов обрали собі пару і разом під музику залишили цю залу. (діти виконують український уклін і парами під муз. виходять із зали)
                                                                                                  О.Мартиненко.

----------

Note (24.04.2018), ЕВ (19.11.2020)

----------


## Anathema

Тема:  День народження ляльки Наталки

Мета:   Вчити пізнавата знайомий твір, та називати його;   вчити дітей співати  виразно ,  з   дина-
мічними  відтінками;  формувати уміння рухатись ,  відповідно характеру музики;  розви-
вати   співочі  інтонації  та чітку  дикцію.  Виховувати стійкий інтерес до музики, викликати у дітей емоційні стани, що відповідають музичним творам. 

Вчити використотувати нестандартні техніки образотворчого мистецтва  ( трафарет);
викликати у дітей бажання творити;  розвивати фантазію  творчу, активну уяву.
Виховувати охайність у роботі,  акуратність,  почуття дружби.

Обладнання:  Повітряні кульки на паличках,  ляльковий будиночок, лялька Наталка, іграшки, площинні заготовки сукні для ляльки,  трафарети, фарба  гуаш, пензлики,серветки.


Хід заняття
Привітання.

-Доброго ранку, діти ! Сьогодні у нас буде незвичайне заняття.  Ми з вами підемо в гості до нашої знайомої ляльки Наталки . В неї сьогодні день народження і ми з вами запрошені.  Ми  їй подаруємо  ці чудові кульки, щоб вона могла прикрасити свій будиночок. Ну що, вирушаємо в дорогу?

Музично-ритмічні рухи.

-Кульки міцно в руках тримай і  крокувати з ними починай!

(Під  «Марш» І.Берковича  діти крокують позалу, тримаючи в руках повітряні кульки.Звертаю увагу на чітку ходу , рівні спинки)

-Щоб  шлях до будиночку ляльки Наталки  здавався  не такий довгий ми з вами виконаємо вправу з повітряними кульками.  Давайте згадаємо її .  (Діти виконують «Вправу з кульками»
О. Степаненко   разом з вихователем )

Кольорові кульки 
біжать по доржці,
По доріжці, по стежині,
Від берези до ялини.( Діти біжать по колу дрібним кроком )

Кольорові кульки 
впали на  доріжки –
трішки відпочили,
й  знову полетіли. ( Під музику діти присідають, потім піднімаються і
кружляють.) Вправу виконати двічі.

-Ну, от  ми і прийшли. (Підходять до будиночка) Подивіться, діти, який гарний будинок.

				Ну й хатинка, ну й дивинка, 
				Відгукніться, хто тут є.

З  будиночку виходить лялька Наталка.

Діти вітаються з нею і  дарують кульки.  Звертаю увагу на те, яка Наталка сьогодні нарядна.
		        -Наталка так причепурилась,
		        в гарну сукню нарядилась,
		        зачіску зробила,
		        намистечко наділа.
(Діти роздивляються ляльку)

-Сьогодні   Наталка встала  на  світанку,
гостей до себе чекає  зранку.
Найближчих друзів запрошує до хати
День народження разом святкувати.
(Діти сідають на стільчики)

Слухання музики.

-Діти, Наталка мені шепнула на вухо, що дуже хотіла б послухати про себе пісеньку.
(Виконую  пісню  «Лялечка Наталочка» М.Дремлюги) 

 -Правда, чудова пісенька? А скажіть яка вона? (Весела, радісна)
(Повторне виконання твору , діти плескають на програш)

-Наталці дуже сподобалась пісенька про неї.  А вона запитує ,чи такі гарні дітки вміють співати?

Співи.
				Сьогодні гарне свято –
				Чути музику і сміх.
				Пісенькою привітаєм 
				Ми  Наталку від усіх.

-Але перед тим,  як  заспівати пісеньку  давайте привітаємося з Наталчиними гостями.

Розспівка «Добрий день»

-А тепер ми спечимо
 для Наталки печиво .
І солодке й запашне,
І рум’яне й медяне.

Пісня  «Вітальна» Н.Вересокіної
( Пісню виконуємо з рухами)

-Наталко, подивись які гарні сукні у наших дівчаток, адже вони  наряджались до тебе на свято.
Ось послухай.

Пісня «А  я дівчинка мала» 
Виконує ансамбль дівчаток.

-Діти,  Наталка у нас модниця,їй дуже сподобались сукні у дівчаток і вона собі такі хоче.
Не сумуй, Наталко, адже в тебе свято.
Тобі ми подаруєм сукенок багато.
Розфарбувати й прикрасить їх треба,
Будуть красиві сукні у тебе.


(Вихованці сідають за столи, які заздалегідь приготовані для малювання штампиками та тичками)
Пальчикова гімнастика.
«Повітряні кульки», «Червонесенькі квітки», «Хованка».

-Молодці, тепер можна й сукні прикрашати.У кожного з вас на столі лежить платтячко, але воно ще не дуже красиве, бо на ньому немає ніякого візерунка. А наша Наталка полюбляє яскраві і красиві сукні.  Тож, давайте розмалюємо ці платтячка ось такими цікавими штампиками: трикутними, квадратними та тичками.  Сукні будуть незвичайні, оригінальні, ось такі. 
(Показ зразків, виконаних в даній техніці.)

Пояснення і показ даної техніки малювання вихователем. Закріплення, імітація штампування. Самостійна робота дітей. Індивідуальна допомога при потребі.

-Ой, яка краса! Лялька вражена, адже скільки гарного вбрання у неї ще ніколи не було! Наталка вам дуже вдячна!

-Ой, яке чудове свято
        Скільки тут гостей багато!
    Гей, збігайтеся до мене,
     Поведем танок веселий.
Запрошуйте, дітки, Наталчиних гостей танцювати танок. (Діти  беруть в руки іграшки для танцю.)

«Танок з іграшками»  обр. М. Лисенка.

-Лялька Наталка дуже вдячна господиня. За те, що ви її так привітали : подарунки гарні подарували (кульки, сукні), пісні веселі співали, таночок жвавий танцювали Наталка пригощає вас печивом. А зараз настав час прщатися, адже Наталка дуже втомилася і тепер хоче відпочити. До побачення! До наступної зустрічі!

----------

Сколченкова Л. М. (19.02.2017)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Є книга "У світі музики", там музичні заняття на цілий рік.
Молодша група. 

ЖОВТЕНЬ

Заняття № 1								____________

Програмовий зміст: ознайомити дітей із новою вправою; навчати ве¬село виконувати плескання під музику, тупоти ніжками, тримаючи руч¬ки на поясі; продовжувати вчити дітей співати без напруги, протягува¬ти довгі звуки; розвивати танцювальні рухи дітей: притупи, плескання, кружляння; виховувати у дітей дружні стосунки, любов та інтерес до му¬зичних занять.
Матеріал: іграшка Конячка, дитяча книжка з казками, шапочки го-робчиків і котика (за кількістю дітей).
Музичний матеріал: «Плескаємо-тупаємо» (обробка Я. Степового), «Гой-да-да» (муз. Е. Снісарук, сл. Н. Забіли), «Осіння пісня» (муз. і сл. А. Гелунової), танок «Гопачок» (українська народна мелодія), гра «Гороб-чики та котик» (муз. В. Герчик).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються.) 
Музичний   керівник. Добрий день, діти! (Стук у двері. Музичний керівник заносить іграшку Конячку.)
Конячка. Іго-го! Добрий день, діти!
Музичний керівник. Діти, до нас на заняття завітала ко¬нячка! Давайте ми голосно з нею привітаємося! (Діти вітаються.)
Музичний керівник. Давайте ми поставимо ручки уперед і уявимо, що ми їдемо на конячках.
 (Діти стають за іграшковою конячкою, яку тримає вихователь, виставляють ручки уперед і під музику проходять по залу, утворюючи коло. Вихователь ставить іграшку у середину кола.)
Музичний керівник. Наші дітки дуже люблять танцювати. Діти, сьогодні ми вивчимо нову вправу «Плескаємо-тупаємо». 
(Музич¬ний керівник пояснює дітям рухи вправи. Діти виконують вправу під музи¬ку 2рази, проходять за іграшкою по залу, сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, я пропоную вам послухати гар¬ну пісеньку про Конячку. 
(Виконує пісню. Під час повторного виконання діти устають і виконують рухи за словами пісні.)
Конячка. Дякую, дітки! Гарну пісеньку ви для мене приготували, але мені вже час повертатися додому. А на згадку про себе я подарую вам цікаву книжечку. До побачення! (Вихователь виносить іграшку за двері.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, конячка пішла від нас, а цю книжечку вам залишила. Вам її почитають у групі. 
Музичний керівник. Давайте поглянемо за вікно. Що ви і там бачите? Сонечко сяє? А що на деревах? Якого кольору стало листячко? А яка зараз пора року? (Відповіді дітей.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, ми з вами, знаємо осінню пісеньку. Давайте заспіваємо її разом. (Усі разом виконують пісню 2 рази.)
Музичний   керівник
Ой, заграйте музики, 
В мене гарні черевики!
 Починайте швидше грати
 Бо хочеться танцювати!
(Діти проходять під музику, стають парами, виконують «Гопачок».)
Музичний керівник. Дітки, послухайте, а хто там пісеньку співає? (Прислухаються, вихователь показує шапочку котика.)
Музичний   керівник
Мур-мур! Киця співає,
Та горобчиків шукає!
(Діти грають у гру «Горобчики та котик» 2—3 рази.)
Музичний   керівник
Молодці малята, Хлопчики й дівчата!
Ви так гарно всі співали,
Слухали і танцювали!
 І за це, мої маленькі, 
Вам даю смачні цукерки!
(Музичний керівник пригощає дітей цукерками. Діти під музику йдуть з залу.)


Заняття № 2								____________

Програмовий зміст: продовжувати вчити дітей виконувати відповідні рухи під музику, передавати рухами темп і настрій музики, починати й закінчувати рухи разом з усіма; розвивати у дітей емоційний відгук на музику, бажання її слухати; вчити дітей підігрувати на музичних іграшках брязкальцях, співати природнім голосом, чітко вимовляти слова пісні; і розвивати танцювальні рухи дітей, вчити танцювати парами, виконува¬ні притупи, плескання, кружляння; виховувати інтерес до музичних занять  і бажання працювати на занятті.
Матеріал: іграшка Конячка, брязкальця, парасолька.
Музичний матеріал: «Плескаємо-тупаємо» (обробка Я. Степового), «Гой-да-да» (муз. Е. Снісарук, сл. Н. Забіли), «Осіння пісня» (муз. і сл. А. Гелунової), танок «Гопачок» (українська народна мелодія), гра «Со¬нечко і дощик» (українська народна мелодія). 
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються, проходять, утворюють коло. Му¬зичний керівник показує іграшку Конячку.)
Конячка. Іго-го, іго-го! Знов до вас я завітала! Добрий день, діти! (Діти вітаються.)
Музичний керівник. А давайте всі разом виконаємо вправу «Плескаємо-тупаємо». Коли ми будемо плескати, Конячка буде біля ді¬тей стрибати, а коли діти будуть тупати ніжками — Конячка буде кружля¬ти. 
(Діти виконують вправу 2рази, потім під музику проходять і сідають на стільчики. Музичний керівник пропонує дітям послухати пісеньку «Гой-да-да».)
Конячка. Діти, а я для вас приготувала сюрприз! (Вихователь дістає брязкальця.)
Музичний керівник. Та це ж брязкальця, діти. А давай¬те всі разом скажемо: «Брязкальця». А тепер я буду співати вам, а ви бу¬дете мені підігрувати на брязкальцях. 
(Музичний керівник виконує пісню, а діти грають на брязкальцях.)
Конячка. Іго-го! Іго-го! Гарно ви всі грали! А чи вмієте ви співати?
(Діти виконують «Осінню пісню», під музику виходять і стають парами, ви¬конують «Гопачок» 2 рази. Конячка дякує дітям, прощається, вихователь вино¬сить іграшку із залу. Звучить мелодія дощу.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, здається, дощик починається! Та ви не бійтеся, ось у мене є парасолька. Біжіть усі під неї!
(Дорослі пояснюють правила гри «Сонечко і дощик». Діти виконують гру 2-3 рази.)
Музичний   керівник
Дощик скінчився, сонечко сяє! Діток на вулицю закликає!
(Музичний керівник підбиває підсумки заняття. Діти під музику ідуть із залу.)


Заняття № 3								____________

Програмовий зміст: продовжувати вчити дітей весело виконувати рухи вправи, розвивати музичний слух дітей; вчити пригадувати музику за зву-чанням, самостійно називати музичний твір; розвивати співочі навички дітей, вчити починати й закінчувати пісню разом з усіма; розвивати тан-цювальні рухи гри, вчити злагоджено танцювати парами; емоційно на-лаштовувати дітей на участь у грі; виховувати дружні стосунки, інтерес до музичних занять.
Матеріал: осінній листочок, брязкальця, парасолька.
 Музичний матеріал: «Плескаємо-тупаємо» (обробка Я. Степового), «Гой-да-да» (муз. Е. Снісарук, сл. Н. Забіли), «Осіння пісня» (муз. сл.А.Гелунової), танок «Гопачок» (українська народна мелодія), гра «Сонечко і дощик» (українська народна мелодія).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються.)
Музичний   керівник (показує дітям осінній листочок, ви¬готовлений з кольорового паперу). Діти, подивіться, до нас залетів осінній листочок. (Діти розглядають листочок, з'ясовують його колір, розмір, пригадують пору року.)
Музичний керівник. Листочок нас кличе. Подивіться, як він красиво кружляє. Діти, давайте уявимо, що ми теж маленькі осінні листочки, і красиво покружляємо під музику. (Діти кружляють під му¬зику, легким бігом рухаються за листочком, виконують вправу «Плескаємо-тупаємо» 2 рази.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, листочок нас кличе далі за собою! (Діти під музику проходять і сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний   керівник
Листочок осінній літав, літав, 
У таночку він кружляв.
Подивіться, діти, що він вам приготував! 
(Дістає скриньку, а в ній —брязкальця.)
Музичний   керівник. Зараз ми з вами, діти, утворимо маленький оркестр. (Звучить музика «Гой-да-да». Діти підігрують на брязкальцях. Під час повторного виконання твору починають хлопчики, а потім приєднуються дівчата, потім грають разом.)
Музичний   керівник. Діти, давайте подаруємо листочку осінню пісеньку! (Усі разом виконують «Осінню пісню». Під час виконання пісні листочок «кружляє» і запрошує дітей на таночок. Діти виконують танок  «Гопачок» 2рази.) 
Музичний   керівник
Дощик, дощик
Крап, крап, крап!
Мокрі всі доріжки!
Нам неможна йти гуляти —
Бо намочимо ніжки!
А ми дощику не боїмося, бо маємо парасольку!
 (Діти виконують гру «Сонечко і дощик» 2—3 рази.)
 Музичний   керівник. Діти, час завершувати заняття. Що вам  сподобалося сьогодні на занятті? 
(Музичний керівник підбиває підсумок а заняття.)
Давайте запросимо листочок до групи і там разом із ним пограємо! (Вихователь бере листочок. Діти під музику виходять із залу.)


Заняття № 4								___________

Програмовий зміст: навчати дітей виразно виконувати рухи вправи під музику, розвивати музично-ритмічні рухи дітей; вчити емоційно реагу¬вати на спокійну музику, уважно слухати увесь музичний твір; ознайо¬мити дітей із новою піснею, вчити голосно підспівувати, не викрикувати слова пісеньки; продовжувати розвивати танцювальні рухи дітей; вчити дружньо, емоційно виконувати гру.
Матеріал: іграшка (котик), парасолька, осінній листочок.
Музичний матеріал: «Плескаємо-тупаємо» (обробка Я. Степового), «Ладушки» (російська народна примовка; обробкам. Римського-Корсакова), пісня «Котику сіренький» (українська народна пісня), танок «Го¬пачок» (українська народна мелодія), гра «Сонечко і дощик» (українсь¬ка народна мелодія).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються, проходять по залу, виконують вправу «Плескаємо-тупаємо», до залу «залітає» осінній листочок.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, погляньте, знову до нас залетів осінній листочок. (Діти роздивляються листочок.) А давайте покружляє¬мо, як листочки. 
(Діти кружляють під музику, за листочком проходять і сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний керівник. Сідайте, діти, ви рівненько та по¬слухайте мене уважно.
Ладу, ладусі! Де були? В бабусі!
(Виконує пісеньку «Ладусі», пояснює дітям слова пісеньки, виконує вдру-ге; разом з'ясовують, про що співається у пісні, характер музики, темп. Вико¬нання пісні втретє.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, а ви любите тварин? А яких ви тварин знаєте? А в кого вдома живе котик чи собака? (Відповіді дітей.) А я вам зараз заспіваю пісеньку «Котику сіренький».
 (Виконує пісню.)
Музичний   керівник. Про кого була пісенька? А я співала її тихо чи голосно? Весело чи сумно? 
(Музичний керівник повторно вико¬нує пісню, розучує пісеньку з дітьми, діти співають разом із дорослими.) 
Музичний   керівник (бере у руки листочок) 
Знов листочок закружляв,
 У танок усіх позвав!
(Діти виходять за листочком, стають парами, виконують танок «Гопачок».)

Музичний   керівник
Веселіш листок кружляє, 
В гру веселу закликає.
(Проводиться гра «Сонечко і дощик» 2-3 рази.)
Музичний  керівник. Ось дощик і скінчився! Нікого не намочив?
 (Діти гладять ручки, колінця, ніжки, голівки.) 
Усі сухенькі? Молодці!
 (Музичний керівник підбиває підсумки заняття. Діти за листочком ідуть із залу.)


Заняття № 5								___________

Програмовий зміст: навчати дітей уважно виконувати вправу, змінювати  рухи відповідно до зміни музики; розвивати танцювальні рухи дітей; вчити дітей зацікавлено слухати музику, емоційно відгукуватись на прослухну музику; розвивати увагу, музичний слух дітей; продовжувати вчити  дітей голосно співати, передавати настрій, характер пісні; вчити виконувати танок парами, весело притупувати ніжкою, плескати у долоньки, кружляти; емоційно налаштовувати дітей на гру; вчити виконувати рухи емоційно; виховувати дружні стосунки між дітьми.
Матеріал: ширма, іграшка Котик, парасолька.
Музичний матеріал: «Плескаємо-тупаємо» (обробка Я. Степового), «Ладушки» (російська народна примовка; обробка М. Римського-Корсакова), пісня «Котику сіренький» (українська народна пісня), танок «По¬мирилися» (муз. Г. Вількорейської), гра «Сонечко і дощик» (українська народна мелодія).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються, проходять по залу, утворюють коло, виконують вправу «Плескаємо-тупаємо» 2 рази, проходять і сідають на стільчики).  
(Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на ширму. На ширмі під музику
з’являється  Котик.)
Музичний   керівник. Діти, подивіться, хто це? (Відповіді дітей.)
Котик. Добрий день, діти! Мур, мур! Гуляв я біля вашого садочка і почув веселу музику. От і вирішив до вас у садочок завітати. Я дуже люблю пісеньки співати мур-мур-мур! А найбільше люблю слухати, як моя бабуся співає! Як же ж вона лагідно співає! Мур-мур-мур!
Музичний керівник. Послухайте, діти, і ти Котику, пісеньку про бабусю. (Виконує пісеньку «Ладушки»; разом  з'ясовують, про що співається у пісні, характер пісні.)
Музичний керівник. А тепер покажіть мені свої долоньки. Лавайте я вам заспіваю ще раз, а ви будете плескати. 
(Музичний керівник виконує пісню, а діти виконують відповідні рухи.)
Котик. Мур-мур-мур! Як я люблю співати!
Музичний керівник. Дітки наші теж люблять співати, навіть пісеньку про тебе, Котику, знають.
(Діти виконують пісню «Котику сіренький» 2 рази.)
Котик. Гарна пісенька, мур-мур, мені сподобалася. Дякую вам, діти. Та мені вже час іти, бо на мене бабуся чекає. До побачення! 
(Діти проща¬ються, під музику виходять на середину залу і стають парами.)
Музичний керівник. Дітки, сьогодні ми з вами вивчимо таночок «Помирилися». Ви дружньо живете? Не сваритеся? А коли сва¬ритесь, ви завжди миритесь? Так діти, треба у дружбі жити: не сварити¬ся, а коли посваритеся, то треба обов'язково помиритися. Ось так. 
(Му¬зичний керівник пояснює дітям рухи таночка. Діти виконують рухи під му¬зику. Гру доцільно повторити 2—Зрази.)
Музичний керівник. Дітки всі помирились, стали дружи¬ти. Тож давайте пограємо з вами у гру!
(Діти усі разом виконують гру «Сонечко і дощик» 2 рази. Музичний керів-ник підбиває підсумки заняття. Діти під музику виходять із залу.)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Заняття № 6                                ___________

Програмовий зміст: ознайомити дітей із новою вправою, вчити вико-нувати легкий біг та підстрибування; розвивати уважність; вчити дітей самостійно називати відому пісню, уважно, зацікавлено слухати музи¬ку; продовжувати розвивати співочі навички дітей: не викрикувати сло¬ва пісні, починати й закінчувати спів разом з усіма; вчити дружньо тан¬цювати парами, рухами передавати характер таночка; ознайомити дітей із новою грою, вчити дружньо, весело грати у гру.
Матеріал: іграшка Котик, кольорові хусточки, м'ячик.
Музичний матеріал: вправа «М'ячики» (муз. Т. Ломової), «Ладушки» (російська народна мелодія), «Котику сіренький» (українська народна пісня), танок «Помирилися» (муз. Г. Вількорейської), «Гра з кольоро¬вими хусточками» (українська народна мелодія;  обробка Я. Степового).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу. Їх зустрічає іграшка Котик.)
Музичний керівник. Дітки, ставайте за Котиком і, як ма¬ленькі кошенятка, тихенько проходьте на килимок. 
(Діти проходять один за одним, відтворюючи рухами поведінку маленьких кошенят. Музичний керівник звертає увагу на кошик: у ньому лежить м'ячик.)
Котик.  Я так люблю гратися м'ячиком! Мур-мур! Ось як я вмію!
(Вихователь тримає іграшку і показує відповідні рухи з м'ячиком.)
Музичний керівник. А наші дітки - маленькі кошенята бу¬дуть бігати й стрибати, як м'ячики. 
(Музичний керівник пояснює дітям рухи вправи. Діти виконують вправу 2—З рази, потім під музику ідуть за Коти¬ком і сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний   керівник. Діти, зараз я вам загадаю музичну загадку.
(Грає мелодію «Ладушки». Вихователь допомагає дітям пригадати назву.) Давайте я виконаю цю пісеньку ще раз, а ви допоможете мені: будете плескати ручками ось так. 
(Показує, як треба плескати; виконує пісню повторно; діти плескають у долоні, Котик «допомагає» дітям.) 
Котик
Мур-мур-мур!
Співати дуже я люблю!
Свою пісеньку таку
Зараз діткам подарю!
(Котик під музику співає: «Мур-мур-мур! Мур-мур-мур!»)
Музичний керівник. Дякуємо тобі, Котику! А дітки тепер тобі пісеньку заспівають! 
(Діти виконують пісню «Котику сіренький».)
Музичний керівник. А тепер наші діти будуть справжні  артистами. Спочатку будуть співати хлопчики, а потім заспівають дівчата.
(Хлопчики виконують пісеньку, а потім співають дівчатка. Котик дякує їм.)
Музичний   керівник
Всі ми вміємо співати, 
Дуже любим танцювати,
І веселий наш гурток
Починає свій танок.
(Діти виходять на середину залу, виконують танок «Помирилися» 2 рази.)
Котик. Діти, моя бабуся вам передала ось ці хустинки.
Музичний керівник. Дякуємо! Діти, подивіться, які вони гарні. Якого кольору? (Відповіді дітей.) А хочете пограти з хустинками? (Музичний керівник пояснює дітям правила гри з хустинками. Діти виконують гру 2—3 рази.)
Котик. Які ви всі молодці, малята! Мур-мур! Так мені у вас подобається!
Музичний   керівник. Дітки, давайте Котика запросимо до групи.
(Діти запрошують Котика, під музику виходять із зали.)


Заняття № 7                                ___________

Програмовий зміст: вчити дітей весело бігати під музику, легко підстрибувати на місці, починати й закінчувати вправу разом з усіма;  вчити і зосереджено слухати музику, супроводжуючи її відповідними рухами; розвивати музичний слух дітей, уважність; вчити співати без напру¬зі чітко вимовляти слова; розвивати співочі навички дітей; продовжу¬вати вчити дітей весело танцювати парами; розвивати танцювальні рухи дітей; задовольняти бажання дітей грати; вчити емоційно виконувати гру; виховувати інтерес до музичних занять.
Матеріал: іграшка Котик, кольорові хусточки, м'ячик.
Музичний матеріал: вправа «М'ячики» (муз. Т Ломової), «Ладушки» (російська народна мелодія), «Котику сіренький» (українська народна пісня), танок «Помирилися» (муз. Г. Вількорейської), «Гра з кольоро¬вими хусточками» (українська народна мелодія; обробка Я. Степового).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу. Вітаються.)
Музичний керівник. Діти, сьогодні на занятті ми з вами будемо маленькими м'ячиками. М'ячики дуже веселі, вони швидко ко¬тяться і вміють весело підстрибувати. {Діти виконують вправу «М'ячики» 2—3 рази.)
Музичний керівник. А тепер час нашим м'ячикам відпо¬чити. {Під музику діти тихенько біжать і сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний керівник. Уже час м'ячикам знову стати дітка¬ми. Давайте заплющимо очі і перетворимося на маленьких діточок.
(Звучить музика. Діти заплющують очі і плескають у долоні.)
Музичний керівник. Як весело діти плескали! Ось такі ве¬селі ручки ми маємо! Зараз я вам заспіваю пісеньку, а ви спробуйте при¬гадати ЇЇ назву. (Виконує «Ладушки». Діти називають пісеньку.)
Музичний керівник (прислухається). Здається, до нас у гості знов прийшов котик, ось він. 
(Музичний керівник виносить іграшку. Котик вітається з дітьми, пропонує їм заспівати пісню. Усі разом виконують пісню «Котику сіренький». Музичний керівник пропонує заспівати дітям по одно¬му. Діти (за бажанням) індивідуально виконують пісню для Котика.)
Музичний   керівник
Дітки, нумо всі вставайте,
Танок веселий починайте!

(Під музику діти виходять, стають парами, виконують танок «Помирили-ся» 2—3 рази.)
Музичний   керівник. Діти, подивіться, яка в мене є гар¬на хусточка! 
Котик
Де весела дітвора,
Там завжди цікава гра!
(Проводиться гра з різнокольоровими хусточками 2 рази. Котик прощається з дітьми. Музичний керівник підбиває підсумки заняття. Діти під музику йдуть до групи.)


Заняття № 8                                ____________

Програмовий зміст: вчити дітей уважно виконувати вправу, змінювати рухи відповідно до темпу музики; продовжувати вчити дітей уважно слухати музику, самостійно визначати характер музики, її назву; розвивати пам'ять дітей; вчити емоційно виконувати відому пісню, заохочувати дітей до індивідуального співу; розвивати музичний слух дітей, танцювальні рухи; вчити весело, дружньо танцювати; виховувати дружні стосунки; емоційно налаштовувати дітей на гру; вчити дружньо грати; виховувати любов та інтерес до музичних занять.
Матеріал: іграшка Котик, кольорові хусточки, м'ячик.
Музичний матеріал: вправа «М'ячики» (муз. Т. Ломової), «Ладушки» (російська народна примовка), «Котику сіренький» (українська народ¬на пісня), танок «Помирилися» (муз. Г. Вількорейської), «Гра з кольоровими хусточками» (українська народна мелодія; обробка Я. Степового).
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під музику заходять до залу, вітаються.)
Музичний керівник (показує м'ячик). Діти, подивіться, що це у мене у руках? Так, це м'ячик. Давайте станемо всі за м'ячиком і красиво під музику підемо за ним. 
(Діти під музику ідуть по залу, виконують вправу 2рази, проходять і сідають на стільчики.)
Музичний керівник (проводить гімнастику; діти на кожну репліку дорослого роблять відповідний рух). Діти, покажіть мені свої красиві оченята. А тепер рожеві щічки. А вушка є у вас? А долоньки? А ніжки покажіть? Як ваші ніжки уміють танцювати?
(Діти, сидячи на стільчиках, під музику тупають ніжками.)
А долоньки уміють танцювати? (Діти плескають у долоні. Музичний керівник виконує піс¬но «Ладушки»,)
Музичний керівник. Діти, послухайте, а хто це плаче? (Ви¬носить іграшку Котика.) Хто до нас прийшов? Так, це наш знайомий Котик. Добрий день, Котику! (Котик плаче.)
Котик. Мур-мур-мур!
Музичний керівник. Котику, що з тобою трапилося? Чому ти плачеш?
Котик. Мур-мур! Дощик мене намочив. Тепер я увесь мокрий, мені так холодно!
Музичний керівник. Ти не плач! Залишайся у нас, діти тебе зігріють, ще й пісеньку заспівають!
(Діти під музику по черзі гладять котика, виконують пісню «Котику сіренький  2 рази.)
Котик (весело). Мур-мур-мур! Я вже зігрівся! Так гарно діти співа¬ли, мені весело зразу стало! А давайте будемо танцювати!
(Діти під музику виходять за Котиком і стають парами. Виконують танок «Помирилися» 2 рази.)
Музичний   керівник
Діти в коло всі ставайте.
Гру веселу починайте!
(Вихователь роздає дітям хусточки, виконують гру 3 рази.)
Котик. Дуже весело у вас, малята! Та вже дощик скінчився і мені вже час додому: мене бабуся чекає. До побачення!
Музичний   керівник. До побачення!
(Музичний керівник підбиває підсумки заняття. Діти під музику ідуть  із залу.)

І ТАК НА КОЖНИЙ МІСЯЦЬ ТА ГРУПУ. ТРЕБА КОМУ?.......

*Добавлено через 8 часов 15 минут*
МУЗИЧНІ ЗАНЯТТЯ   "У світі музики", 

Молодша група. 

ССИЛКА:http://files.mail.ru/MRQ3RS

1. БЕРЕЗЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (59.1 КБ)	

2. ВЕРЕСЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (53.9 КБ)	

3. ГРУДЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (62.9 КБ)	

4. ЖОВТЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (58.1 КБ)	

5. КВІТЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (60.5 КБ)	

6. ЛИСТОПАД Архив WinRAR.rar (62.7 КБ)	

7. ЛЮТИЙ Архив WinRAR.rar (60.0 КБ)	

8. СІЧЕНЬ Архив WinRAR.rar (59.5 КБ)

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это не муз. занятие,но очень не сложно его переделать.
*Конспект комплексного заняття у дошкільному закладі (розвитку мови, рідної природи, математики, художньої літератури): “У гості до мами хмаринки”*

Конспект комплексного заняття у дошкільному закладі (розвитку мови, рідної природи, математики, художньої літератури): “У гості до мами хмаринки” 
Мета: дати дітям доступні знання про воду, про те, що вона потрібна і людям і тваринкам і рослинам. Вода може бути чиста, прозора, брудна, холодна і гаряча, сніг і лід це теж вода. Викликати у дітей бажання розповідати про воду, збагачувати мову дітей з допомогою віршів, козак-інсценівок, дослідницьких ігор з водою. Вчити слухати невеликі за змістом оповідання та відповідати на запитання вихователя. Розвивати уяву, фантазію, закріпити кольори. Виховувати повагу і бережливе ставлення до води. 
Попередня робота: бесіди з дітьми про воду і потребу для всіх живих організмів; розглядання картин про різні пори року, вивчення віршів, закріплення потішок, розучування гри-хороводу “Дружать дощик і Краплинка”, народної гри “Іванку-товаришу”. 
Матеріал: казка про маму Хмаринку, картинки із зображенням 4 пір року, виготовлені персонажі до казки (Хмаринка, Краплинка. Капітошка), атрибути до гри “З якої гілочки листочок?”; оповідання В.Сухомлинського “Як хлопчик хотів приголубити сніжинку”; магнітофонний запис звуків дощу та пісні Капітошки. Хід заняття 
Діти вітаються в колі один з одним та гостями. 
Вихователь: Ви любите слухати казки? От сьогодні я вам розповім дуже цікаву казку, але хочу, щоб ви мені допомагали. Добре? 
- Жила була на світі одна пречудова мама. А звали її Хмаринка. Вона жила високо-високо в небі. Ось там (Показує на прибрану шарму, з-за неї випливає мама Хмаринка). Хмаринка ця була дуже працьовита і любила все довкола поливати. Коли приходило літо, її з нетерпінням чекали в гості. (Вивішує картинку “літо”). І тоді Хмаринка пропливала над садами, городами, полями. А там, де вона з’являлася, йшов теплий дощик. Особливо вона любила поливати квіти. 
- Як ви думаєте, чому? (Відповіді дітей). 
А зараз, заплющіть очка і уявіть собі, що зараз літо. (Звучить магнітофонний запис звуку дощу). Діти розповідають свої враження про почуте. 
Д/г “Сплети віночок” (подув літній вітерець і розгубились квіточки з віночків). 
Завдання: скласти віночок і назвати якого кольору квіти на ньому. 
Вихователь: Та ось літо закінчилося. Подув прохолодний вітер, з дерев почали опадати листочки. 
- Яка пора року прийшла після літа? (показує картинку “осінь”). Відповідь дітей. 
Хмарка пропливала над лісом і поливала його осіннім дощиком. А в лісі після дощику що росте? . (гриби). 
- А зараз я пропоную вам послухати уривок з вірша О.Олеся “Ой навіщо мені листя?” 
Ой навіщо мені листя, 
Коли вже іде зима, 
Коли холодно вже стало 
І пташок ніде нема. 
- Діти, а де поділися пташки? (Відповіді дітей). 
Завдання: пригадати і назвати птахів. Які залишалися в нас зимувати. 
- А як готуються дерева до зими? (Варіанти відповідей дітей). 
Д/г “З якого дерева листочок?” (кленові, березові, вербові) 
Молодці. Справились з завданням. 
Вихователь: Нарешті прийшла зима (картинка “зима”) 
- Ви любите зиму? Без чого не буває зими? 
- В які ігри ми взимку можемо гратися на вулиці? (Відповіді дітей) 
От наша Хмаринка допомагає всім діткам, там, де вона з’являється взимку, там починає падати сніг. 
- Діти, а який сніг на дотик, пригадайте? 
А якого кольору? 
Оповідання В.Сухомлинського 
“Хлопчик хотів приголубити сніжинку” 
(запитання до оповідання). Імітація рухів “Приголубити сніжинку” 
Вихователь: За зимою прийшла весна. (картинка “Весна”). Тепліше почало пригрівати Сонечко. Що сталося зі снігом? (розтопився). З’явилися веселі струмочки і земля напилася талої водички. 
- У мами Хмаринки було двоє діток. Донечка Хмаринка та синочок Капітошка (продовження інсценізації). 
Мама Хмаринка: Донечко, краплинко, прокидайся! У нас дуже багато роботи, на нас чекають люди, звірі, рослини. 
Краплинка: (потягується) Зараз, матусю, я вже встаю! 
Мама: Добре! А я піду будити Капітошку. 
Синочку, Капітошко, прокидайся! Де ж це він подівся? Ну й непосида. Тільки сонечко встало, а він уже помандрував. Донечко, ходімо пошукаємо Капітошку. Капітошко!!! Звучить магнітофон. Пісня “Капітошка”. 
Вихователь: - Діти, а хто ж це співав? (варіанти відповідей). Де є він, ідемо його пошукаємо. Знаходять серед кімнатних квітів). 
- Як ви думаєте, що він тут робив? А чи потрібна рослинкам водичка? Що буде, якщо їх не поливати? (доручає полити вазони) Як рослинка п’є водичку? (Відповіді дітей про будову рослин). 
Діти разом з вихователем розглядають акваріум. 
- Чи можуть рибки жити без водички? А люди? 
- Для чого людям вода? (п’ють, миються, варять .) 
- Гра-хоровод “Дружать дощик і хмаринка”. 
- Вихователь підводить дітей до столу з склянками (чиста, без запаху; брудна; холодна; гаряча) Визначають яка де вода. 
Д/г “Зафарбуй водичку” 
Завдання: знайти фарбу такого кольору як краплинка на ниточці у кожної дитини і таким же кольором зафарбувати водичку. 
- Діти, а якої шкоди може принести водичка (Відповіді). 
Діти сідають і розповідають вірші і потішки про воду. 
Народна гра “Іванку-товаришу” 
Вихователь: - Давайте подякуємо Капітошці, Хмаринці і Краплиці, за те, що так багато розповіли про водичку. Але Капітошка чомусь засумував. Він забув, де живуть його братики і сестрички краплинки. Д/г “Де живуть краплинки?” 
- Вам сподобалось сьогодні, як ми з вами грались? Що саме (Відповіді дітей). Література використана при підготовці до заняття: 
1. “У краплині води відбивається всесвіт” // методичний посібник В.Любарової, Т.Маяковської. – К –2006. 
2. Казки В.О. Сухомлинського. 
3. Досвід роботи І.Смирнової вихователя ДНЗ №5 ”Ялинка” м.Бпровар, Київської обл. 
4. Гра-хородов “Дружать дощик і Хмаринка”. 
5. Уривок з вірша О.Олеся “Ой навіщо ж мені листя?” 
6. Вірші та потішки проводу.

Реферат с сайта CheckReferat.com

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, это не муз. занятие,но очень не сложно его переделать.
*Конспект комплексного заняття у дошкільному закладі (розвитку мови, рідної природи, математики, художньої літератури): “У гості до мами хмаринки”*

Конспект комплексного заняття у дошкільному закладі (розвитку мови, рідної природи, математики, художньої літератури): “У гості до мами хмаринки” 
Мета: дати дітям доступні знання про воду, про те, що вона потрібна і людям і тваринкам і рослинам. Вода може бути чиста, прозора, брудна, холодна і гаряча, сніг і лід це теж вода. Викликати у дітей бажання розповідати про воду, збагачувати мову дітей з допомогою віршів, козак-інсценівок, дослідницьких ігор з водою. Вчити слухати невеликі за змістом оповідання та відповідати на запитання вихователя. Розвивати уяву, фантазію, закріпити кольори. Виховувати повагу і бережливе ставлення до води. 
Попередня робота: бесіди з дітьми про воду і потребу для всіх живих організмів; розглядання картин про різні пори року, вивчення віршів, закріплення потішок, розучування гри-хороводу “Дружать дощик і Краплинка”, народної гри “Іванку-товаришу”. 
Матеріал: казка про маму Хмаринку, картинки із зображенням 4 пір року, виготовлені персонажі до казки (Хмаринка, Краплинка. Капітошка), атрибути до гри “З якої гілочки листочок?”; оповідання В.Сухомлинського “Як хлопчик хотів приголубити сніжинку”; магнітофонний запис звуків дощу та пісні Капітошки. Хід заняття 
Діти вітаються в колі один з одним та гостями. 
Вихователь: Ви любите слухати казки? От сьогодні я вам розповім дуже цікаву казку, але хочу, щоб ви мені допомагали. Добре? 
- Жила була на світі одна пречудова мама. А звали її Хмаринка. Вона жила високо-високо в небі. Ось там (Показує на прибрану шарму, з-за неї випливає мама Хмаринка). Хмаринка ця була дуже працьовита і любила все довкола поливати. Коли приходило літо, її з нетерпінням чекали в гості. (Вивішує картинку “літо”). І тоді Хмаринка пропливала над садами, городами, полями. А там, де вона з’являлася, йшов теплий дощик. Особливо вона любила поливати квіти. 
- Як ви думаєте, чому? (Відповіді дітей). 
А зараз, заплющіть очка і уявіть собі, що зараз літо. (Звучить магнітофонний запис звуку дощу). Діти розповідають свої враження про почуте. 
Д/г “Сплети віночок” (подув літній вітерець і розгубились квіточки з віночків). 
Завдання: скласти віночок і назвати якого кольору квіти на ньому. 
Вихователь: Та ось літо закінчилося. Подув прохолодний вітер, з дерев почали опадати листочки. 
- Яка пора року прийшла після літа? (показує картинку “осінь”). Відповідь дітей. 
Хмарка пропливала над лісом і поливала його осіннім дощиком. А в лісі після дощику що росте? . (гриби). 
- А зараз я пропоную вам послухати уривок з вірша О.Олеся “Ой навіщо мені листя?” 
Ой навіщо мені листя, 
Коли вже іде зима, 
Коли холодно вже стало 
І пташок ніде нема. 
- Діти, а де поділися пташки? (Відповіді дітей). 
Завдання: пригадати і назвати птахів. Які залишалися в нас зимувати. 
- А як готуються дерева до зими? (Варіанти відповідей дітей). 
Д/г “З якого дерева листочок?” (кленові, березові, вербові) 
Молодці. Справились з завданням. 
Вихователь: Нарешті прийшла зима (картинка “зима”) 
- Ви любите зиму? Без чого не буває зими? 
- В які ігри ми взимку можемо гратися на вулиці? (Відповіді дітей) 
От наша Хмаринка допомагає всім діткам, там, де вона з’являється взимку, там починає падати сніг. 
- Діти, а який сніг на дотик, пригадайте? 
А якого кольору? 
Оповідання В.Сухомлинського 
“Хлопчик хотів приголубити сніжинку” 
(запитання до оповідання). Імітація рухів “Приголубити сніжинку” 
Вихователь: За зимою прийшла весна. (картинка “Весна”). Тепліше почало пригрівати Сонечко. Що сталося зі снігом? (розтопився). З’явилися веселі струмочки і земля напилася талої водички. 
- У мами Хмаринки було двоє діток. Донечка Хмаринка та синочок Капітошка (продовження інсценізації). 
Мама Хмаринка: Донечко, краплинко, прокидайся! У нас дуже багато роботи, на нас чекають люди, звірі, рослини. 
Краплинка: (потягується) Зараз, матусю, я вже встаю! 
Мама: Добре! А я піду будити Капітошку. 
Синочку, Капітошко, прокидайся! Де ж це він подівся? Ну й непосида. Тільки сонечко встало, а він уже помандрував. Донечко, ходімо пошукаємо Капітошку. Капітошко!!! Звучить магнітофон. Пісня “Капітошка”. 
Вихователь: - Діти, а хто ж це співав? (варіанти відповідей). Де є він, ідемо його пошукаємо. Знаходять серед кімнатних квітів). 
- Як ви думаєте, що він тут робив? А чи потрібна рослинкам водичка? Що буде, якщо їх не поливати? (доручає полити вазони) Як рослинка п’є водичку? (Відповіді дітей про будову рослин). 
Діти разом з вихователем розглядають акваріум. 
- Чи можуть рибки жити без водички? А люди? 
- Для чого людям вода? (п’ють, миються, варять .) 
- Гра-хоровод “Дружать дощик і хмаринка”. 
- Вихователь підводить дітей до столу з склянками (чиста, без запаху; брудна; холодна; гаряча) Визначають яка де вода. 
Д/г “Зафарбуй водичку” 
Завдання: знайти фарбу такого кольору як краплинка на ниточці у кожної дитини і таким же кольором зафарбувати водичку. 
- Діти, а якої шкоди може принести водичка (Відповіді). 
Діти сідають і розповідають вірші і потішки про воду. 
Народна гра “Іванку-товаришу” 
Вихователь: - Давайте подякуємо Капітошці, Хмаринці і Краплиці, за те, що так багато розповіли про водичку. Але Капітошка чомусь засумував. Він забув, де живуть його братики і сестрички краплинки. Д/г “Де живуть краплинки?” 
- Вам сподобалось сьогодні, як ми з вами грались? Що саме (Відповіді дітей). Література використана при підготовці до заняття: 
1. “У краплині води відбивається всесвіт” // методичний посібник В.Любарової, Т.Маяковської. – К –2006. 
2. Казки В.О. Сухомлинського. 
3. Досвід роботи І.Смирнової вихователя ДНЗ №5 ”Ялинка” м.Бпровар, Київської обл. 
4. Гра-хородов “Дружать дощик і Хмаринка”. 
5. Уривок з вірша О.Олеся “Ой навіщо ж мені листя?” 
6. Вірші та потішки проводу.

Реферат с сайта CheckReferat.com

----------

Іванка (22.10.2018)

----------


## Stahmich83

Девочки приветики !!!! Выставляю занятие своё . Сегодня буду давать по нему открытое.
Конспект  заняття з музичного виховання .
(Молодший дошкільний вік 4-5 рік життя.)

Тип заняття : тематичне.
Тема: « В гостях у Музичного короля»
Програмовий зміст: познайомити дітей з  музично - дидактичною грою « Веселі долоньки», учити дітей  відрізняти динамічні відтінки ( голосно, тихо)сприяти цілісному та емоційному сприйманню музичного твору;сприяти розширенню музичного досвіду,розвитку пізнавальної активності ;
розучити з дітьми по співку «Веселі нотки» Н. Вересокіної,
ознайомити з музичним інструментом металофоном, його звучанням;
стимулювати бажання дітей співати поспівку разом з дорослим,
вчити дітей чітко вимовляти слова у ритмі поспівки;
ознайомити дітей з музичною грою «Чарівна галявина»,вчити дітей розрізняти кольори,розвивати музичне мислення та слух;
закріпити  знання рухів до таночка «Кольорові парасольки», звертати увагу на пружність і легкість бігу, та всього плечового пояса;
Виховувати культуру пізнавальної , ігрової , практичної діяльності , спілкування та слухання.
Обладнання: лист, дерево, квіти, різнокольорові ноти, запис співу пташок.
Музичний матеріал: Музично ритмічна вправа «Марш, крок»
Музично – дидактична гра «Веселі долоньки»
Поспівка « Веселі нотки»
Музична гра «Чарівна галявина»
Танок «Танок з парасольками»


Хід заняття.
 Звучить «Марш» С. Прокофьева  діти заходять в зал,  утворюють коло.
Музкер. Добрий ранок діти. Сьогодні зранку до мене в зал завітав поштар і приніс листа . В листі зазначено: Я Музичний король  запрошую Вас до себе у гості в Музичну країну. Ну що діти підемо? …
Діти дивіться чиїсь сліди ! Чиї вони? А напевно Музичний король залишив нам невеличкі підказки , як дістатися його королівства. Спробуємо піти по слідах .( Діти йдуть по слідах). Діти ми з вами дійшли до великої річки , але через річку можна перейти  тільки по місточку  , але потрібно іти обережно навпочіпки , щоб не упасти у воду.(діти кладуть руки на пояс, стають на носочки і йдуть по місточку).
Дітки оберніться навколо , подивіться ми з вами уже у музичному королівстві.
Ось  квіткова галявина , дерева і навіть мешканці самого королівства. Давайте присядемо на стільчики і привітаємось з ними:
Музичне вітання.
-	Добрий день вам , діти!
-	Добрий день!
-	Добрий день вам, киці!
-	Добрий день!
-	Добрий день собачки!
-	Добрий день!
-	Добрий день вам,жабки!
-	Добрий день!
-	Добрий день вам,рибки!
-	(діти роблять ротиками , ніби рибки)

Музкер. Ви знаєте у Музичної країні  є весела гра у яку грають усі її мешканці  - ця гра називається « Веселі долоньки»
Музично – дидактична гра «Веселі долоньки»
В цій грі потрібно уважно слухати музичний твір і виконувати  ті рухи , які характеризують музику (голосно, тихо).
Коли я буду грати музику голосно – ви плескатимете в долоні, а буду грати тихо , ви підіймете руки угору  і будете гойдати ними плавно. Приготуйте свої веселі долоньки і плескайте.
(діти виконують рухи відповідно до сили звуку музичного супроводу).
Музкер. Молодці , діти! Я знаю , що ви дуже любите музичні заняття. Наше сьогоднішнє  заняття буде зовсім незвичайне, бо ми потрапили у музичне королівство. Гадаю, що час познайомити вас, діти , з його мешканцями.
В Музичній країні живе 7 нот . Це така весела дзвінка сімейка! І всі вони дуже різні.
 (музичний керівник показує дітям нотки)
Ой подивіться , що я знайшла . що це? Музичний інструмент. А як його назва?...Він нам  і розповість про нотки , а точніше  зіграє.(виходить дитина і допомагає музкер.)
До – червона
Ре – жовтогаряча
Мі – жовта
Фа – зелена
Соль – блакитна
Ля –синя
Сі – фіолетова .
А ще діти є у музичному королівстві квітуча галявина. Дуже люблять нотки гуляти по ній і  кожній подобається відпочивати на своїй квіточці. Діти , допоможіть , будь – ласка, ноткам відшукати свою квіточку. Допоможете?....
А , щоб веселіше нам було грати будемо з вами співати.
Назви ноток ви вже знаєте . Давайте по черзі заспіваємо їх. 
До,ре,мі,фа,соль,ля,сі.
Поспівка :
Ми підемо на лужок,
Як багато тут квіток!
Кожна квітка кольорова ,
А в ній нотка є чудова .
До,ре,мі,фа,соль,ля,сі –
Називаєм нотки всі.
А тепер ми з вами готові знайти кожній нотці свою квіточку.
Музична гра «Чарівна галявина»
А ще діти в музичній країні росте чарівне дерево.

(звучить мелодія лісу , співають пташки)
(Музкер. виставляє малюнок дерева. )
Це дерево трішки незвичайне , бо має воно лише 5 гілочок і всі вони нахилені в один бік.
Це чарівне дерево росло собі росло слухало щебетання пташок, дзюркотання струмочка, пісеньку дощика . «Яка чудова музика ! – подумало деревце , - але як зробити , щоб люди почули і зрозуміли її? Адже звуки ми чуємо , але не бачимо».
І тоді Музичний король придумав , як зробити так, щоб люди не лише почули музику , а й побачили. І видав наказ:
«Наказую! Як тільки звук сяде на гілочку, відразу перетворитьс на кружечок – ноту.»
(Музкер. Грає на фортепіано  звук , бере з інструмента ноту і кладе її на гілочку дерева.)
І розлетілись звуки – ноти по гілочках . першою , від самого сонечка прилетіла сонячна нота «Соль» і сіла на 2  гілочку.
Прилетіла її подруга «Мі» і сіла на 1 гілочку.
Фантастична  нота «Фа» поселилася між ними.
Незабаром ще 2 подружки : «Ля» і сяюча «Сі».
Вони дуже любили тепло і тому сіли так , щоб було ближче до сонечка.
2 подружки , що прилетіли за ними , не любили , коли дуже жарко і захотіли розташуватись нижче. Нотка «Ре»  зайняла місце під нижньою лінійкою , а добрій нотці «До» не вистачило місця. Довго кружляв цей звук у повітрі не міг перетворитись на нотку. «Що ж роити?» - подумало деревце. А потім запитало : «Ваша величносте , Музичний король , що ж робити?»
А Музичний король відповів:»А ти деревце , подаруй ще одну маленьку гілочку , щоб на ній могла розміститися нота «До», недалеко від своїх подруг»
(музкер. Домальовує ще одну додаткову гілочку на дереві)
Ось на дереві виросла ще одна маленька гілочка . тут і поселилась нотка «До». І до цього часу сидять нотки на цих гілочках. А люди подивилися на цей  малюнок , запам’ятали , де яку нотку писати і стали розуміти музику. Запам’ятаємо і ми , як розміщені ноти.
(Звучить грім, дощик)
Ой діти ви почули , мабуть дощик починається ?  Потрібно скоріше збиратись і йти до групи,Дітки  А ви боїтесь дощу?.... Подякуємо Музичному королю , мешканцям країни ,які запросили нас у гості  і в дарунок залишимо їм таночок.

Діти виконують»Танок з парасольками»

А зараз сідайте на стільчики , і заплющить очі.(звучить повільна музика)Ось ми уже і в садочку.
Розплющуйте очі .Наша подорож скінчилась. Чи сподобалась вам вона?
А яких музичними мешканцями ви там познайомились?
Скільки на дереві було гілочок?
Молодці.
У вас під стільчиками лежать картки , подивіться на них . що там зображено?
На одному малюнку зображене поросятко – п’ятачок , він - веселий, а на другому малюночку – ослик ІА, він – сумний .Дітки , якщо вам на занятті сподобалось , воно було веселе – підійміть картку з поросятком.
А , як що заняття було сумне і вам не сподобалось – підійміть ослика ІА
Звучить музика.
Наше заняття скінчилось. До побачення.
(діти виходять з залу під звуки маршу)

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (14.01.2018), Іванка (22.10.2018), Иришка Б (24.10.2016)

----------


## Stahmich83

Приветики девчёночки !!!!! У меня на носу аттестация поэтому взялась за занятия , редко бываю на форуме. Выставляю очень классное занятие  буду давать на аттестацию.
 Конспект  заняття з музичного виховання .
(Молодший дошкільний вік 3-4рік життя.)
Тип заняття :тематичне, логоритмічне.
Тема: «Лялька в гостях у дітей»
Програмовий зміст: Розвивати основні рухи, звертати увагу на пружність і легкість ходи, бігу, рухів рук,  та всього плечового пояса. Підтримувати творчі прояви дитини, спонукати її рухатися довільно, в різному темпі, вправляти дитину у природні пластиці, учити водити хороводи;
Підтримувати бажання дитини слухати музичні твори від початку до кінця. Виховувати  за  допомогою твору «Колискова» ніжні почуття до матері;
Впливати за допомогою артикуляційних вправ «Гойдалка», «Цукерка» на звуковимову  дитини її дикцію, сприяти розвитку музичного слуху та голосу. Вчити правильно брати дихання  за допомогою вправи «Зірочки». Ознайомити з українською народною піснею «Дощик». Спонукати дітей радіти співу , виховувати бажання підспівувати ;
Ознайомити з різними  дитячими музичними інструментами .Вправляти уміння дітей в розрізнені на слух дитячих інструментів. Вчити дітей вислухувати,  один одного , і вступати за вказівкою;
Викликати інтерес до гри , виховувати уважність, активність , бажання грати в колективі.
Обладнання:Площинне зображення зірочок,лялька ,музичні інструменти двд програвач, шапочки мишенят та котика.
Музичний матеріал:  Музично – ритмічна вправа «Марш, крок, біг»
«Колискова»Я.Степовий,
Артикуляційні вправи: «Гойдалка», «Цукерка»,
Вправа на дихання: «Зірочки»
«Дощик» укр..нар.пісня
«Лялечка Наталочка» М.Дремлюга
Музична рухлива гра : «Кіт і миші»
Гра на музичних інструментах: «Оркестр»
Хід заняття .
Звучить весела музика діти заходять в зал.
Муз.керівник. Добрий ранок діти . Подивіться хто завітав до нас у гості . Це лялька . А вам подобається ця лялька? Подивіться , яка вона красива, яке в неї вбрання, яке волосся! Як ми її назвемо?
( діти пропонують різні імена)
Муз.керівник. Давайте назвемо її Наталкою. Коли Наталка  їхала сюди , вона дуже хвилювалась, як ви її зустрінете. Вона прийшла на наше заняття , бо хоче , щоб ви їй показали як ви вмієте слухати , чи всі уважні. Сьогодні й вона навчить вас дечому. Ти Наталко сідай ось тут і уважно дивись , як наші дітки займаються на занятті і що вони вміють.
На зарядку  по порядку
Всі за Ірою ставай!
Кроком руш! (діти йдуть під марш , марширують і промовляють)
По кімнаті ми пішли ,
Друзів ми собі знайшли.
(Мелодія змінюється . діти це чують , знаходять собі пару та йдуть по колу , промовляючи)
Добре вдвох нам крокувать ,
Пісню голосно співать.
Муз.керівник. Наталці вже набридло сидіти і вона  вам хоче показати деякі рухи.
(Лялька Наталка стає в коло . Діти під музику йдуть по колу і промовляють)
Кроком ходимо за руки,
Тільки треба не зівати.
Ти повторюй усі рухи ,
Ті ,що нам покаже Ната.
Лялька.
Руки в сторони ведем ,
Кулачки ми стиснем,
Потім їх відпустим
І на пояс покладем.

Руки вгору поведем,
Кулачки ми стиснем,
Потім їх відпустим
І на пояс покладем.

Руки вниз ми поведем,
Кулачки ми стиснем
Потім їх відпустим
І на пояс покладем.
(діти повторюють усі рухи)
Лялька.
А тепер підскоки.
Ніжки разом , ручки в боки,
Починаємо підскоки,
Раз,два , три, чотири, п’ять,
Любо нам вперед стрибать.
Лялька.
Спочатку буду я маленьким
І до колінок притулюсь,
А потім стану я великим
І вмить до лампи дотягнусь.
(діти присідають , потім потягуються уверх , піднімаючи руки)
Лялька. Діти , зараз я вам дам чарівні зірочки. Якщо ми на них подуємо , вони будуть крутитися . спочатку ми подуємо несильно, потім сильніше і довше , потім дуже сильно , щоб зірочки швидко закружляли. Давайте спочатку скажемо:
Глибоко вдихнули,
На зірочки подули.
(дихальні вправи)
Муз.керівник. Ти Наталко відпочинь  і подивись , як наші дітки граються з язичком. Вони дуже люблять гойдатись на гойдалці, а зараз гойдалкою буде їхній язичок.
Ми на гойдалці гойдались,
Вгору – вниз, вгору- вниз.
Дуже жваво ми гойдались,
Покатались – зупинись.
(Напруженим язиком тягнуться поперемінно до носа та підборіддя)
А ще дітки дуже люблять цукерки. Ось як вони їх смокчуть:
Ось цукерка зліва,
Ось цукерка справа,
Шоколадна та смачна ,
Ще й солодка он яка.
Тільки де ж вона пропала?
Проковтнув – і вже нема.
(Рот закритий , напруженим язиком впиратись то в одну , то в другу  щоку)
Муз.керівник. Діти , скажіть , а яка зараз пора року ?
Так Осінь , з дерев облітає листя , не дарма , цей місяць називають Листопад. Я хочу вас запросити до лісу , де мешкають такі звірята , як їжачок, білочка , лисичка , зайчики. Ото ж поїхали . але ми будемо їхати на потязі .
(діти імітують гудок потяга , роблять рухи руками і ритмічно промовляють)
Потяг мчить і шипить,
І колесами гурчить:
«Чу-чу-чу, чу-чу-чу,
Я лечу, лечу, лечу, швидко всіх я докачу».
Муз.керівник. Діти ось ми і приїхали . подивіться , як багато різнокольорового листя . нуж бо назбираємо гарних кольорових букетиків .
(діти збирають листя з підлоги , формують букетики)
Муз.керівник. ой які гарні у вас вийшли букети. Дивіться дітки , а ось і їжачок заховався під листочки. 
Діти а що знаходиться у їжачка на спинці ? Голки. 
А для чого потрібні їжачку голочки? Щоб не зїли хижі звірі.
Подивіться діти , до нас на галявинку , ще завітала білочка .
А якого кольору у білочки шубка?
А що білочка запасає на зиму ?
Муз.кервник. Ой діти мені здається починається дощик потрібно вже вирушати додому. Діти спочатку стукайте повільно пальцями по долоньці , а потім швидше . давайте зобразимо дощик і заспіваємо про нього пісеньку. 
(розучування з дітьми пісеньки «Дощик»)
Дощик , дощик капає дрібненько,
Не боюся я дощу , бо я веселенька.
(діти роблять рухи кистями рук угорі)
Дощик , дощик , аж із стріхи капотить,
Дітвора пішла у танець , аж ногами тупотить.
(діти танцюють)
Муз.керівник. А знаєш, Наталочко , діти  ще й вміють танцювати.
(діти виконують танок «Лялечка Наталочка»)
Є у мене лялечка,  	Плещуть в долоні.
Лялечка Наталочка.
Заводна , заводна,	Руки витягнуті вперед , кисті крутяться.
Подивіться – ось вона.
Тільки просинається – 	Діти імітують потирання очей.
Очі відкриваються.
Хоч вона , ще мала –	Ритмічні нахили головою ,
«Мама , мама» промовля.        Пальці підпирають щоки.
Ляля з рученятами,	Ритмічні рухи руками , потім ногами.
Ляля з ноженятами.
Я її заведу,	Діти танцюють.
З нею у танок піду.	
Лялька. Молодці !  Ви всі добре танцюєте і співаєте. 
Муз.керівник. А зараз ми з вами пограємо у гру «Оркестр». Я вам роздам музичні інструменти , давайте їх назвемо.
(діти називають інструменти)
А тепер ми з вами створимо оркестр. Будемо грати на цих інструментах. Ця група буде грати на барабанах – барабанщики. Барабани в нас будуть грати :»Тра – та – ат». А ця група буде на бубнах . Бубни звучать «Тренді – брень»
Ця група буде грати на дзвіночках . дзвіночки звучать : «Дін- дон». Ці дітки будуть грати на сопілках . сопілки звучать: «Ту- ру- ру». В оркестрі повинен бути диригент, який керує оркестром.(Обирають диригента)
А тепер уважно дивіть ся на диригента . куди він покаже , ті інструменти і грають.
Ой які молодці! Ой який чудовий оркестр у нас вийшов.
Муз.керівник. а зараз дітки ми з вами пограємо у гру «Кіт та миші»
(діти стають в коло , в середині сидить котик  йдуть по колу промовляючи слова)
Шаруділи наші миші ,
Вмить почув їх чорний кіт.
Про кота не забувай,
Швидко , мишко утікай.
(Під музику кіт просипається , і починає наздоганяти мишей, хто не встиг втекти стає котиком)
Музичний керівник. Діти ви мабуть втомились і лялька наша теж. До побачення лялька, приходь до нас ще у гості. А тепер сідайте та відпочивайте. Послухайте , яка це музика.
(Звучить «Колискова»)
А, що потрібно робити , коли грає така музика?
Отож зачиняємо очки і слухаємо мене:
От як ми відпочиваємо,
Сном чарівним засинаємо,
Уповільнюються рухи,
І нема більше напруги.
І приємно стало зранку,
Як розслабили ми  м’язи.
Ми всі , як легенькі пушинки, наші руки легкі, розслаблені, ми з вами рівно дихаємо і глибоко. 
(Грає спокійна музика)
Муз.керівник. Відпочили діти , а тепер вставайте – і пішли чітким рівним кроком по залу.
Ми говоримо сміливо,
Вірно, чітко і красиво,
Ми не поспішаємо,
Слова не ковтаємо.
Руки вгору – вдих , вниз – видих. Заняття закінчено. До побачення.

----------

ElenaFot (15.01.2021), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (14.01.2018), илатан (31.01.2017), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018)

----------


## Stahmich83

Приветики девочки!!!!! Делюсь с вами ещё одним занятием для старшой группы , только что напечатала . пользуйтесь.
Конспект заняття з музичного виховання
(старший дошкільний вік 6-7 рік життя )

Тип заняття : тематичне.
Тема: «Музика – мова почуттів»
Програмовий зміст: продовжувати вчити узгоджувати рухи з музичним супроводом ,
 закріплювати вміння дітей розрізняти високий , середній , та низький  регістри, уміння співати природним голосом , дотримуватись пауз , знання дітей про характер музики й уміння його розрізняти ,
 вчити правильно інтонувати мелодію , дотримуватися заданого темпу, закріплювати вміння ритмічно підігрувати , виховувати дружні почуття дітей.
Виховувати культуру пізнавальної , ігрової , практичної діяльності , спілкування та слухання.
Обладнання:  фланелеграф, намальована пташка , посібники до музично – дидактичної гри « Повітряні кульки»
Музичний матеріал:
 вправа «Рухатись – відпочивати» муз. О.Тілічеевої,
Музично- дидактичні ігри «Музичний годинник»,
 «Повітряні кульки»,
«Веселі музиканти», 
По співка «Наші ніжки дружно йдуть»
Пісні «У лісовій музичній школі» муз. Н. Галабурди


Хід заняття .

Під музику діти заходять до залу , вітаються.
Муз.керівник . Добрий день , діти! Бачу , ви сьогодні у гарному настрої . а хтіли б ви побачити , який настрій у музики? Ми можемо  скласти його разом з маленьких часток. А щоб знайти ці часточки , ви повинні виконати кілька завдань. Зараз ви вирушете у невеличку подорож , рухатись будете навшпиньках , тримаючи руки на поясі. Але на шляху на вас може чекати  небезпека. І крли ви зрозумієте , що щось може трапитись – присідайте .
(діти виконують вправу «Рухатись – відпочивати».)
Як ви зрозуміли , що на вас чекала небезпека?
Яка за характером була музика, що попереджала про небезпеку?
А під яку музику ви йшли?
Ви правильно виконали 1 завдання , і ось погляньте , ми знайшли 1 частку.
Діти , під час вашої подорожі вам допомагала музика, бо музика – це мова почуттів.
А тепер , щоб отримати ще одну частку , ми повинні зясувати , яка буває музика за характером і які почуття вона передає.
Музично- дидактична гра «Музичний годинник»
Годинник зроблений з картону , стрілка годинника рухлива , замість цифр кишеньки в які вставлені картки : веселий , сумний спокійний клоун. Залежно від характеру музики дитина визначає і повертає стрілку годинника на зображення.
«Психогімнастика»
Діти за допомогою міміки передають характер музики , музичного твору.
Діти отримують частку .
А передавати різні почуття  в музиці можна за допомогою засобів музичної виразності. Основні з них , такі як , темп, регістри, ми з вами знаємо. Давайте пригадаємо , які регістри ми з вами вивчили. А тепер повторимо разом і покажемо жестами.
(проводиться музично – дидактична гра «Повітряні кульки»)
Муз. Керівник. ( показує дітям картку із зображенням різнокольорових повітряних кульок.) подивіться , діти на цій картинці намальовані повітряні кульки, вони незвичайні і навіть співати, тільки співають вони низко , ми назвемо – різні за висотою.
Червона кулька співає  низько , ми назвемо її «ДОН», вона співає так (до 1 октави ): ДОН_ДОН_ДОН,
Зелена  кулька співає трішки вище ми назвемо її «ДАН» , вона так співає (соль1 октави): ДАН_ДАН_ДАН. Жовта кулька співає дуже високим звуком , ми назвемо її «ДІНЬ», вона так співає (до 2 октави): ДІНЬ_ДІНЬ ДІНЬ.
Музичний керівник пропонує дітям заспівати , як співають музичні кульки (червона – низько, зелена – вище, жовта – високо). Потом дітям роздає по одній великій картці.
Музичний керівник показує маленьку картку , наприклад , з жовтою кулькою. Той , хто впізнав цю кульку , співає «дінь- дінь –дінь»
Музичний керівник дає йому картку , і дитина закриває нею жовту кульку на великій картці.
Металофон можна використати для перевірки відповідей дітей , а також у тому випадку , коли дитині важко заспівати (він грає на металофоні). У грі беруть участь усі діти групи. Але при цьому треба пам’ятати , що кожний учасник отримує маленьку картку тільки у тому випадку , коли він правильно заспівує звук або загріє на металофоні.
Запитання до дітей:
-	Чи може зловісна музика виконуватись у високому регістрі? 
-	А в якому регістрі її краще виконувати?
Ви виконали 2 завдання , і ось вам ще одна частка.
А тепер закріпимо наші  завдання про силу звучання на прикладі поспівки «Наші ніжки дружно йдуть»
Діти виконують по співку «Наші ніжки дружно йдуть»
Діти отримують 3 частку.
У пісні засобами музичної виразності почуття передаються ще й за допомогою слів . давайте спробуємо виконати пісню так , як її б виконали  тварини , які не вміють розмовляти.
Дітям роздають картки , або наголівнички із зображенням тварин . по черзі діти імітують звуки тварин залежно від змісту малюнка.
-	 ось бачите діти , без слів у пісні ми не змогли повністю передати почуття. Тому ми зараз виконаємо пісню  «У лісовій музичній школі».
(Виконується пісня «У лісовій музичній школі»)
Діти , скажіть , чи може бути сумна пісня швидкою ? Так , не може. Ось ми і підійшли  ще до одного засобу музичної виразності – темпу.
-	Яким буває темп?
Діти  а зараз я хочу вас ознайомити дуже з цікавою грою « Веселі музиканти»
Правила гри
Діти діляться на 2 команди. Одна команда грає на музичних трикутниках , інша на бубнах. Вибираються капітани команд , які стають у центрі кола . під музичний супровід діти ритмічно грають залежно від заданого темпу(Швидкий , повільний , спокійний ) на другу частину  супроводу діти розбігаються по всьому залу і заплющують очі. Капітани переходять на інші місця. З першим акордом музичного супроводу – діти розплющують очі і швидко  утворюють коло біля свого капітана . перемагає та команда , яка швидше утворить коло.
(проводиться гра «Веселі музиканти»)
Діти отримують останню частку . складають зображення.
Ось ми з вами і зібрали зображення настрою музики. Настрій музики схожий на чарівну пташку , бо настрій музики може  змінюватись так само швидко , як швидко і невтомно літає пташка.
Підсумок.
Отже ми можемо підвести підсумок , що музика – мова почуттів. І щоб краще зрозуміти музичну мову нам допомагають засоби музичної виразності . 

 Давайте назвемо їх !!!!
Динаміка ( голосно , тихо)
Темп, ритм(швидкий , повільний , помірний)
Характер (спокійний , веселий , сумний)
Регістр(високий , середній , низький)


*Девочки большая просьба , у кого есть хорошее занятие для 1 младшей группи скиньте на лику пожалуйста , а то надо на аттестацыю а в голову ничего не приходит . зарание спасибо!!!!!!*

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Stahmich83

Приветики девочки , только ,что напечатала занятие для 1 младшей группы.
*Конспект заняття з музичного виховання
1 молодша група
«Допомагаємо Маші»* 
Хід заняття .
(діти під марш заходять до залу)
Муз.кер. Діти , коли я прийшла до дитя чого садка , побачила сороку , яка прилетіла до нас із лісу з терміновою новиною . Справа в тому , що три ведмеді вкрали маленьку Машу .  Дівчинка дуже прохала  її визволити. Давайте врятуємо Машу. Для цього нам треба добре підготуватися . Ми  повинні бути сильними та спритними. То ж вирушаймо в дорогу. Крокуємо по колу. А коли почуєте сильний акорд, зупиніться і поплескайте три рази.
Муз.кер. Діти , щоб не загубитися , ми будемо під гучну музику плескайте в долоні , а під тиху – піднімемо руки вгору і будемо ними колихати. Слухайте уважно!
(діти слухають музику)
Муз.кер. Ось  нірка лисички , де вона відпочиває . Давайте ми тихесенько пройдемо, щоб не розбудити лисичку.
(Діти проходять поблизу нірки  лисички на носочках)
Муз.кер. Діти , дивіться як їжачок прибирає в нірці він ніжками натирає підлогу. Давайте йому допоможемо.
( Діти роблять рухи ногою)
Натираю я підлогу
І треную свою ногу .
Швидко треба натирати,
Щоб  хвалила мене мати.

Муз.кер. Пішли далі .(Діти ідуть під марш). Дивіться , яке болото , перейти можна тільки через місточок.
(Діти ідуть по місточку)
Муз.кер. А ось зайчик заготовлює капусту собі на зиму. Давайте йому допоможемо.
(Діти сідають на стільчики та ребром долоні стукають по нозі)
Туки – туки, тук-тук-тук!
Січем разом вісім рук.
Туки-туки, ток-ток-ток.
Буде назиму борщок.
Муз.кер. Ох , втомились наші ручки , і зайченятко втомилось. Давайте відпочинемо.
(Діти сідають навпочіпки по колу .Р уки зігнуті в ліктях, кисті висять вільно . Під вірш вони ворушать «Лапками».)
В полі на горбочку
Зайченя сидить .
Свої лапи гріє ,
Ними ворушить.
Раптом зайчик – плиг!
(Підстрибують , потім під музику стрибають по колу).
Муз.кер. А ось білочка. Вона збирає запаси на зиму . Давайте їй допоможемо  по збираємо горішки з землі.
(Діти збирають горішки з підлоги)
Муз.кер. Молодці дітки , гарно справились  .До побачення , білочка!!!
Ой подивіться діти , яка гарна галявина., Сонечко світить,воно нам посміхається .А давайте посміхнемось теж сонечку. Потягнемо ручки до неба. А ось дивіться вистрибнула жабка , Здивувалась? Покажіть як? Ой хмарка набігла, сонечка не видно . нахмурились , як ця хмарка. Заплакала хмарка дощем. Як вона плаче? Діти , а давайте пограємо у гру «Сонечко і дощик» і розвеселимось.
(Діти грають в гру «Сонечко і дощик»)
Муз.кер. Діти дощик закінчився . Потрібно вирушати в дорогу за Машою. 
(Діти крокують під марш)
Муз.кер. щоб не загубитись давайте кричати :Ау-у-у-у!.А ось і хатинка трьох ведмедів. Ой дивіться , це ж Михайло Потапич. Він сказав , що відпустить Машу, якщо ми правильно виконаємо його завдання.
(Ведмідь стукає в бубон – діти танцюють. Зупиняється – і діти зупиняються)
Муз. Кер. Ми добре впорались із завданням . а ось і Маша. Давайте ми з вами навколо Маші заспіваємо та поводимо хоровод, а звірята  - друзі подивіться на нас!
(Муз.кер. з лялькою в руках стоїть в колі дітей . Всі діти співають.)
«Ой Мариночко Моя»
Машо , Машо ти моя ,
Затанцюю з нею я.
Приспів: Ой як гарно танцювать ,
Разом з Машею кружлять.
А хто Машу хоче взять
З нею разом танцювать?
Приспів:
Муз.кер. Ти Машо, іди додому бо тебе вже всі зачекались. А дітки теж підуть до дитячого садка,
(Діти під марш виходять із залу)

----------

ElenaFot (15.01.2021), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), muzik (14.01.2018), Ніка (13.04.2021)

----------


## лариса29

"Незвичайна подорож з Колобком" (ст. вік)
Музична зала оформлена по- осінньому: у повітрі літають листочки, на стінах, дверях – гірлянди з осінніх листочків. На килимку під хусткою схований Колобок(площинний, з однієї сторони він сумний, а з іншої – веселий).
Діти заходять до зали під марш і зупиняються у колі.

Музкерівник
Дітки, я рада вітати вас у нашому залі. Ви всі такі усміхнені, красиві. Давайте з вами привітаємося.

Поспівка «Добрий ранок».
Музкерівник
Діти, я знаю, що ви дуже любите подорожувати і сьогодні я пропоную вам здійснити незвичайну подорож із знайомим для вас казковим героєм. А хто він, ви дізнаєтеся тоді, як відгадаєте мою музичну загадку. Я вам її проспіваю, а ви повинні її відгадати і доспівати відгадку. Тож слухайте уважно.

Діти слухають музичну  загадку «Колобок»:
Не злякався Вовка він,
Хоч пішов у ліс один,
А Лисиці на зубок
Все ж потрапив…(Колобок)

Музкерівник
Так, це Колобок. А де ж цей пустун подівся?(вихователь знаходить Колобка на килиі під хусточкою). А ось і він! Сьогодні ви разом з Колобком відправитеся до осіннього лісу. Отож, наша подорож починається. Рухатись ми будем під таку музику.

Знайомство з вправою «Побігаємо-пострибаємо», муз. С. Сосніна.
Діти  слухають музичний супровід.

Музкерівник
Якщо ви уважно прослухали музичний супровід, то мабуть здогадалися, як ви будете рухатись під час подорожі. Що можна робити під цю музику? (граю першу музичну фразу).
Діти відповідають.
 А під цю? (граю другу фразу)
Діти відповідають.
Але ми з вами будемо не бігати, а швиденько перебирати руками мотузочку, а потім, ось на цю музику (граю другу фразу), легенько тричі підстрибувати на носочках. Зрозуміли? Тоді впуть!
Виконання впрви «Побігаємо-пострибаємо», муз. С. Сосніна.
Музкерівник
Ось ми й у лісі. Якщо гарненько прислухатись, то можна почути багато різних цікавих звуків. Давайте заплющемо очі і прислухаємось до них. Що ви чуєте?
Діти уявляють звуки, які можна почути в осінньому лісі.
Так, тут можна почути багато різноманітних звуків. Давайте трашки відпочинемо з Колобочком ось на цій лісовій галявинці і послухаємо вже знайому вам музику.
Діти сідають на килимок, а Колобок − на пеньочок.

Слухання музичного твору «Пташка», муз. Е. Гріга.

Музкерівник
Пригадайте, як називається музичний твір?
Що ви уявляєте, коли слухали цю музику?
А яку б картинку ти намалював?
А музика була весь час однакова?
Із скількох частинок складається ця музична п’єса?
Вихователь роздає кожній дитині карточки із зображеннями веселого та сердитого Колобка.
Дітки, погляньте ось на ці карточки. Що на них зображено?(відповіді дітей). Покажіть менгі будь-ласка виразом свого обличчя настрій цього і цього Колобка (показую, а діти передають мімікою заданий настрій).
А скажіть, ці Колобки схожі за настроєм до частин п’єси «Пташка»? Я вам пропоную під час повторного прослуховування підняти ті карточки, які будуть відповідати данному настрою музики.

Слухання музичного твору «Пташка», муз. Е. Гріга. (з карточками)

Музкерівник
Гарно ви погрались з Колобочком і навчили його слухати різнохарактерну музику.
Діти, зверніть увагу на Колобка, він ніби-то до чогось прислухається. Давайте й ми з вами прислухаємось. Що ви чуєте?
Діти слухають звук вітру у запису.
А давайте ми спробуємо голосом озвучити вітер. Яким звуком можна його зобразити? («у»). Тоді створіть маленький вітерець…тепер він посилився…і нарешті він став великим. І ось вітер нагнав величехну хмару, з якої почали накрапати спочатку маленькі краплинки, вони падали повільно..і через де-який час, темп краплинок прискорився і пішов великий дощ.

Голосові ігри «Вітер», «Дощик».


Музкерівник
Дітки, через дощик наш Колобок засмутився, а давайте ми всі разом подуємо на хмаринку, щоб вона розвіялась і знову засвітило сонечко. (дують). Ну, нарешті дощ скінчився і Колобок почав трішки всміхатися. А щоб його настрій знов став гарним, як ви гадаєте, що потрібно?
Діти дають різноманітні відповіді (подарувати веселу пісеньку).

Музкерівник
Правильно, але щоб її подарувати, вам спочатку потрібно її скласти. Дітки, а хто пише музику?(композитори). Тож сьогодні ми з вами будемо маленькими композиторами і кожен з вас складе свою власну веселу пісеньку і подарує її нашому Колобочку. Під час мого співу, Колобок буде рухатись по вашим рученятам, а коли я припиню спів, той у кого опиниться Колобок – буде дарувати йому свою веселу пісню. Тож починаймо грати в композиторів!

Пісенна творчість. «Весела пісенька»:
Мелодію веселу я прошу доспівати
І Колобочку гарний подарувати настрій.

Музкерівник
Дітки, погляньте, як Колобок посміхається, бо дуже гарні пісеньки у вас вийшли, настільки гарні, що їх можна подарувати ісім: і батькам, і вихователям, і один одному, і навіть ось цим осіннім листочкам, які кружляють у повітрі. А чому вони стали такого кольору?(відповіді дітей). А ми з вами знаємо хоровод про цю прекрасну пору року. Тож давайте станемо у коло і поведемо навколо нашого Колобка хоровод «Осінь чарівна у гості прийшла». Під час виконання, я прошу вас уважно слухати музику і вчасно змінювати рухи.

Хоровод «Осінь чарівна у гості прийщла» Н. Рубальської.

Музкерівник
Колобочку дуже сподобався ваш хоровод. Ви так старанно рухалися і співали, молодці!
Дітки, Колобок дуже полюбляє, коли дітки грають на музичних інструментах. А ви вмієте грати?(вдповідь). На папердньому занятті ми з вами знайомилися з «Вальсом-жартом». Що ви можете сказати про цей музичний твір? Яка ця музика?(казкова, чарівна, грайлива, жартівлива, схожа на…)
Які музичні інструменти можна використати у цій п’єсі?
А де ж нам у лісі взяти інструменти, на чому ж ми з вами будемо грати?..А давайте ми виконаємо «Вальс-жарт» із звучними жестами!
Як можна озвучити жестами дзвіночки? (діти показують). А трикутник? Металофон?
З чим можна порівняти звук дзвіночків, трикутника, металофону?
А тепер давайте заграємо для Колобка на уявних інструментах. Тож слухайте уважно музику і слідкуйте за моїми вказівками. 

Діти виконують «Вальс-жарт», муз. Д. Шостаковича із звучними жестами.
Музкерівник
Колобок дуже задоволений вашою грою. Він таких музичних інструментів ще не бачив.
Дітки, прислухайтесь, знов подув легенький вітерець і закружляв листочки в осінньому таночку. Заплющіть очі і уявіть, що кожен із вас кленовий листочок. Він висів на гілочці, ось подув вітер, листочок відрвався з гілки, і вітер поніс його далеко-далеко.
Танцювальна творчість. «Я – кленовий листочок».

Музкерівник
Ось наша подорож підійшла до кінця. А що найбільше вам запам’яталося і сподобалося у ній?
Висноки заняття.
Музкерівник 
Ось і настав час попрощатися із Колобком та з осіннім лісом. Давайте ми з ними попрощаємося.

Поспівка «До побачення».

Діти під веселу музику виходять із зали.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Stahmich83

* Приветики девчёночки !!!!!* С 22 .11 у меня начинается аттестация садика . Пожелайте мне удачи. :Ok: 
Даю ещё одно занятие для старшей группы. 
*Конспект заняття з музичного виховання* 
(старший дошкільний вік 5-6 рік життя)
Тип заняття : Традиційне
Тема: *«В гостях у казки»*
Програмовий зміст:ознайомити дітей з новою вправою , вчити узгоджувати рухи з музичним супроводом ,
Ознайомити дітей з музичною казкою , вчити уважно слухати твір та підігрувати на музичних інструментах у відповідних місцях ,
Удосконалювати артикуляцію голосних та приголосних за допомогою артикуляційної вправи «Небо – земля»
Формувати основні співочі вміння :
-	чисто інтонувати,
-	Розвивати дихання .
-	Дотримуватись заданого темпу.
Ознайомити дітей з новим таночком, розвивати їхні танцювальні навички , працювати над технікою виконання рухів, виховувати дружні стосунки.
Закріплювати вміння дітей розпізнавати голоси за тембром звучання, розвивати навички співу.

Обладнання:шапочки звірят – зайчика , лисички, ведмедика, діда, баби, колобка, вовка., музичні інструменти.
Музичний матеріал:вправа «Рухатись - відпочивати (муз.О.Тілічеївої), музична казка «Колобок», пісня «У лісовій школі» (муз. Н.Галабурди), танок «Помирилися», музично- дидактична гра «Хто співає, впізнай»(муз. О.Тілічеївої)

Хід заняття.
(діти заходять під звуки Маршу йдуть по колу , по закінченню музики зупиняються .)
Добрий ранок діти!
Добрий день.
Музичний керівник. Погляньте діти на нас вже з нетерпінням чекає Зайчик . тому ми всі  разом вирушаємо до лісу . Але шлях буде довгим і нам доведеться інколи відпочивати . Поки буде грати музика , ви крокуєте . Після закінчення музичного супроводу , ви присідаєте  і відпочиваєте.
Вправа «Рухатись – відпочивати».
Рухи вправи.
Під музичний супровід діти крокують один за одним по колу . після закінчення музики діти присідають. Ось ми і в казковому лісі . Подивіться нас зустрічають Лисичка , вовк і ведмідь. Діти , пригадайте , в яких казках разом зустрічаються такі персонажі , Зайчик , Лисичка , Вовк, Ведмідь.(Відповіді дітей)
Зараз я  розповім вам цікаву казочку . Але казка буде не проста , а музична. Під час моєї розповіді ви будете  мені підігрувати на музичних інструментах, в залежності від того , про якого казкового персонажа буде йти мова. Сьогодні я пропоную вам разом створити музичну казку «Колобок». У цій казці є Зайчик , Лисичка, Вовк, І Ведмідь,
А які ще персонажі , крім звірів ,є в казці?
Ось у мене є музичні інструменти , то ж  давай те підберемо інструмент для кожного з персонажів.
«Колобок»
музична казка
Дід –кастаньети
Баба – брязкальця
Колобок – маракас
Зайчик – металофон
Вовк – бубен
Ведмідь – барабан
Лисичка – музичний трикутник
Були собі  Дід та Баба та дожились до того , що й хліба не має . Дід просить:
-	Бабусю! Спекла б ти колобок!
Баба відповідає :
-	Та з чого ж я спечу , коли борошна немає? 
Дід:
-	От Бабусю ти піди в хижку та назмітай у засіку борошенця , то й буде на Колобок.
Послухалась Баба , пішла в хижку , назмітала в засіку борошенця, витопила в печі , замісила яйцями борошно, спекла Колобок та поклала на віконце , щоб вихолоняв. А він на вікні , а тоді з вікна та на призьбу , а з призьби та на землю в двір, в з двору та за ворота тай побіг – покотився дорогою.
Біжить та й біжить  дорогою , коли на зустріч йому Зайчик .
_Колобок , Колобок , я тебе з’їм!
Колобок відповідає:
-	Не їж мене , Зайчику – лапанчику , я тобі пісеньку заспіваю.
Підманув Зайчика Колобок тай покотився далі  дорогою…перестріває його Вовк.
-	Колобок , колобок , я тебе з’їм!
-	Не їж мене Вовчику – братику , я тобі пісень заспіваю!
-	Ану співай !
-	Колобок заспівав і покотився далі. Знову котиться дорогою …перестріває його Ведмідь :
-	Колобок , колобок , я тебе з’їм!
-	Не їж мене Ведмедику , я тобі пісеньку заспіваю!
-	Ану співай!
-	Колобок заспівав і покотився далі …. Зустрічається з Лисичкою.
-	Колобок , колобок , я тебе з’їм!
-	Не їж мене Лисичко – сестричко , я тобі пісеньку заспіваю.
-	Ану співай 
-	Ну й пісня ж гарна ! – каже Лисичка.
Музичний керівник . Діти , вам сподобалась кінцівка цієї казки? Мені не подобається ? То ж я пропоную вам самим скласти кінцівку казки, де все закінчується добре для Колобка.
(Діти самостійно складають кінцівку казки)
Музичний керівник. На радощах , що все закінчилось так добре , наш Колобок заспівав , разом з ним усі лісові звірі. І вийшов в  них справжній лісовий хор. 
Тож і ми давайте всі разом заспіваємо. Але спочатку перед тим , як заспівати пісню «У лісовій музичній школі» необхідно розігріти ваші зв’язки , отож пропоную заспівати артикуляційну вправу  «Небо – земля»

Діти співають вправу «Небо – земля»

Музичний керівник. А зараз ми з вами готові заспівати пісню.

Діти виконують пісню «У лісовій музичній школі»

Запитання до дітей:
-	Про що співається в пісні?
-	В якому темпі  вона виконується ?
-	Який настрій викликає?
Музичний керівник. Погляньте , малята , наш Зайчик чомусь засумував . Чи може він образився ? Ви знаєте , Зайчик образився на те , що він не знав цієї пісні і не зміг її заспівати . Але я знаю , як нам швидко помиритися . для цього ми разом вивчимо новий таночок , який так і називається «Помирилися».
Танок «Помирилися»
Рухи до танцю.
1 частина. Діти стають спиною один до одного . Тримаючи руки на поясі, тупають правою ного. (сваряться)
2 частина . Чотири оплески. Чотири притупи.(повторюється двічі)
1 частина. Кружляють «Човником»
2 частина «Пружинка»
1 частина . Кружляють «Човником»
В кінці таночка обіймаються (Миряться)
Музичний керівник. Ось і добре , що ви помирилися.  
У казковому лісі  ми з вами знайшли багато друзів . а справжні друзі зможуть впізнати один одного навіть з заплющеними очима – по голосу.
А чи зможете ви впізнати одне одного по голосу , ми зараз перевіримо.

Гра «Хто співає , впізнавай»

Правила гри.
Діти йдуть по колу і співають 1 куплет. Потім зупиняються , і хтось із дітей співає 2 куплет жмурці, що стоїть у центрі кола . жмурка повинен відгадати , хто співав 2 куплет.
Коли гратись ти охочий
Уперед іди ставай
І заплющуй швидше очі,-
Хто співає , впізнавай!
Гарна пісень моя !
Заспівав для тебе я.
Тільки – цур не підглядайть!
Хто я , спробуй відгадать!
Музичний керівник .  

Отже  діти куди ми сьогодні ходили ?
Яких ми зустріли звірів? 
Яку казку ми спробували відтворити за допомогою музичних інструментів?
Молодці! Діти я хочу , щоб ви запам’ятали , що ви повинні бути дружніми , повинні дружити , а якщо ви будете мати друзів , то вас більше ніхто не образить ,  і підтримає у важку  хвилину.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## VasilisaTZ

Конспект інтегрованого заняття
«Інтерв’ю осіннього лісу»

Хід заняття

Ведуча: (виходить до присутніх і промовляє вітальні слова)
		Доброго здоров’я, друзі, доброго вам дня.
		Хай вам ясно сонце світить у вікно щодня.
		Хай сміється мирне небо і дивує світ,
		А земля нехай дарує вам барвистий цвіт!

	Шановні колеги, сьогодні у школі журналістики день відкритих дверей, і у вас є унікальна можливість спостерігати за навчальним процесом, а головне бути у складі державної комісії на іспитах, які саме сьогодні і відбудуться, адже майбутні кореспонденти вже не можуть дочекатися коли вони отримають дипломи самих розумних, комунікабельних журналістів.
 І так, дзвінок! 
Звучить запис дзвіночка.
Діти у костюмах студентів забігають до залу. 
 Діти:		( виконують у стилі РЕП)
		Дзвінок пролунав і дав нам наказ,
		Що навчання розпочати вже час.
		Ми хоч іще дипломів не маємо,
		Та журналістами стати бажаємо!

Ведуча ( далі професор):
		Що ж, ви навчалися друзі завзято,
		Тож прийшов час справжні іспити здати!
Діти:		Ура!
Професор:	Ви радієте? Чудово! Тож перед іспитами  давайте пригадаємо головні правила журналістів. 

Правила журналістів
1.	Треба вміти спілкуватись
     При розмові посміхатись.
2.	Вміти  чисто розмовляти
Слова чітко вимовляти.
3.	Знати історію і мову
Вміти підтримувати розмову.
4.	З усіма бути привітними
А як треба – непомітними
     5.	Все про все на світі знати
	Про політику не забувати
Професор: 	Я пропоную вам здавати іспити в осінньому  лісі.
Діти:		У лісі? А що нам журналістам там робити?
		У кого там можна інтерв’ю взяти
		Про що сенсацію написати!?
Професор:	А я гадаю, що справжні журналісти знайдуть вихід із 
любої ситуації.  У лісі зараз дуже гарно, кипить робота, відбуваються   дивовижні перетворення. Ми маємо обов’язково розповісти про це все у новинах та на сторінках нашого журналу. 

Професор:	Якщо згодні, тоді вирушаємо. Але перед тим як вирушити 
 	у путь, потрібно зробити розминку. Я запрошую  вас до тренажерної зали.

Розминка

1.	Вправи для розвитку артикуляції та дихання (додаток)
2.	Вправа «До лісу» ( для емоційної міміки)  (додаток)


Професор:	І так, ми вирушаємо до лісу! Скажіть будь ласка майбутні мандрівники 
 ( я вас назвала мандрівниками тому що журналісти багато подорожують) 
як можна потрапити до лісу?

Діти: До лісу можна потрапити на літаку
Професор: Тож приготувалися. 

Вправа «Літак»
 (звук «у» знизу вверх повільно)
Діти: До лісу можна потрапити на потязі (промовляють «чух, чух, чух»);
	«Потяг ось пихтить, гуде і вагончики везе: чух, чух, чух» 
Вправа «Потяг»

Діти:	До лісу можна потрапити на автомобілі (жи……….)
	«Їдуть по шляху машини, шурхотять – шепочуть шини ш-ш-ш-ж-ж-ж»
Вправа «Автомобіль»

Діти:	До лісу можна потрапити на конячці (клацання) 
Вправа «Конячки»
Вправа «Повітряна кулька»
Діти:	А ще краще пішки! 

Професор: Тоді вирушаємо!
Тож до осіннього  лісу підемо,
		Інтерв’ю у нього візьмемо,
		А щоб нам не сумувати,
		Будемо пісню ми співати.

Пісня: «Посмішка неначе сонце» (додаток)

Професор:	Ось і ліс. Ви малята зупиніться!
		Лісу – брату поклоніться,
		Травам, квітам посміхніться
		І навколо озирніться.
		Несіть їм ласку у кожній долоньці,
		Разом з промінцями ласкавого сонця.

( діти виконують рухи відповідно тексту)

Професор:	Погляньте тільки яка краса! Золотим вбранням прикрасились осінні дерева. Вони ніби зібралися на чарівний бал осені. Розкидав розкішне гілля старий клен, замріяно затанцювали берізки. А ялинки розвісили на свій одяг коричневі прикраси. Осіннє листя тихо танцює свій танок. Наче в казці.

Пісня «Осіння казка» (додаток)

Професор:	А тепер пропоную вам описати осінню красу.

Опис природних явищ


Складання опису «Осіння береза»

Дитина:	«Над доріжкою стоїть замріяна берізка. Вона прикрасила найперше своє вбранням золотом. ЇЇ Різьблення листочки сховали маленькі росинки літа. Довгі віти берізки ледь гойдаються від легкого подиху вітру. Мріє берізка, що після холодів прийде красуня весна.

Дитина:	Тихо ходить осінь золота
		І пташки веселі не співають
		А дерева шати осяйні
		Сумно потихенько вже скидають
		Осінь спати захотіла
		Землю листям застелила
		Тільки вітер налетів
		Гратись з листям захотів.

(Забігає Вітерець)

Вітерець:	Я веселий Вітерець – у таночку молодець
		Розчесав хмаринкам коси – ось який я пустунець.
		Ще й у лісі побував, всіх звіряток привітав
		Хочу й вас порозважати – разом з вами покружляти.
		Гей листочки озвіться – перед нами покажіться!

(З’являються діти – листочки)

Листочок 1:	Я – листочок дубовий.

Листочок 2:	А я листочок кленовий.

Листочок 3:	А я листочок з каштану
			Може у пригоді вам стану.

Листочок 3:         	Вітер з дерева зриває
			У таночок нас скликає
			Сумно з деревом прощатись
			Як самим нам залишатись?

Діти:		Ви, листочки, не сумуйте,
		А кружляйте і танцюйте.
		Килимком ви на землю лягайте
		І коріння дерев укривайте.
Взимку деревам з вами тепліше – 
		Будуть вони на весні зеленіші!

Мовленнєва – ритмічна вправа

Пісня – гра: «Листочки» (Додаток)

(Діти – листочки танцюють, діти – студенти співають використовуючи рухи руками)


Вправа Мовленнєвий етикет (комунікативна компетентність)


Одна дитина розповідає іншої свої враження , бажання. Друга дитина повинна для підтримки розмови використати мовленнєві висловлювання що сприяють спілкуванню

Дитина 1:	Як добре бути листочком.
Дитина 2:	А чому ти так гадаєш?
Дитина 1:	Поглянь, які листочки мають гарні, яскраві кольори!
Дитина 2:	Це слушна думка.
Дитина 1:	А ще листочки легенькі і можуть кружляти під тиху музику осіннього вітерцю.
Дитина 2:	Так, я це уявляю.
Дитина 1:	А ще листочки уміють розмовляти
Дитина 2:	Спробуй сказати точніше.
Дитина 1: 	Так, так! Тільки ми їх не розуміємо
Дитина 2:	А ти впевнена?
Дитина 1:	От хоч би на мить перетворитися листочком і дізнатися про що вони розмовляють.
Дитина 2: 	Це було б цікаво.

 Вітер :	Якщо бажаєте, то я можу на мить перетворити вас на листочки. Адже це чарівний ліс. Ось тобі листочок з клена, а тобі з берези. Ось дубовий листочок, а це з горобини. Тобі калиновий листочок, а тобі з каштану.

Складання розповіді ( метод особистої аналогії)
1.	Я листочок з клена. Спочатку я був маленькою брунькою, та коли пригріло сонечко я почав рости.
2.	Я березовий листочок. Моя матінка береза – її всі у лісі поважають і красунею білокорою називають.
3.	Я листочок дубовий. Мої братики жолудята такі бешкетники! З ранку до ночі вигадують всілякі ігри
4.	А я листочок калиновий. Кущик на якому я виріс самий поважний у лісі, бо йому всі перехожі кланяються.
5.	Я листочок горобини. Я начебто один та нас багато на одній гілочці. Ми гарні друзі і завжди разом. А коли Матінка горобинка роздає свої ягідки то ми міняємо колір, щоб усі птахи побачили нас і летіли за смачними ягідками.
6.	А я листочок каштану. Я з міста Києва. Самий гарний. Я навіть є емблемою київського торту! 
Діти - листочки під музику кружляють , під кінець спускаються до долу.

Професор:	Вам сподобалося?
		Ой хто це в листі шарудить!? Та це ж маленький їжачок!
Дитина: 	А можна я візьму інтерв’ю у їжачка?
Професор: 	Ну спробуй.
Дитина:	Їжачок почекай! Почекай ну не тікай!
Їжачок:	Ну чого тобі?
Дитина: 	Дозволь запитати, чому ти такий сумний і куди поспішаєш
Їжачок:	А чому мені радіти. У всіх шорстка гладенька а у мене колюча. А поспішаю я збирати припаси на зиму, щоб було що взимку їсти.

Дитина:	Почекай, якщо хочеш, то я з друзями тобі допоможу,  тебе піснею розвеселю.

Пісня «Їжачок» (додаток)

Професор:	А ще якщо хочеш, їжачок, ми тебе навчимо грати у гру?
Їжачок:	Так, я дуже люблю гратися!


Пальчикова гімнастика.

На узліссі їжачок склав хатинку з гілочок (пальчики в замок)
Яблучок, грибів зібрав й друзів в гості наскликав.(кулачки – долоньки)
Зайчик, білочка, лисичка, ведмежатко, вовченятко – (кулачки – пальчики)
Всі прийшли до нього в хатку. (пальчики до пальчиків)

Їжачок:	Дякую вам, друзі, прощавайте – якось в  гості завітайте.

(Вибігають дві білочки. Вони сваряться між собою, бо не можуть поділити горішки)

Білочка 1:	Мої горішки» Це я збирала! (тягне кошика до себе)
Білочка2:	Ні горішки мої. Я теж їх збирала!
Професор: 	Білочки – подружки, облиште, не сваріться. Краще скажіть що тут у  вас сталося? 
Білочки:	 Ми збирали горішки, а тепер не можемо їх поділити.
Професор:	Ми вам допоможемо. По – перше вас потрібно помирити.
		Діти, хто знає мирилку? 
Дитина:	Мир – миром!
Пироги з сиром
Варенички в маслі,
Ми подружки красні
Помирімося! Поцілуймося!
Професор:	 А тепер всі разом.
Діти:		А ще ми запрошуємо вас до цікавої гри!

Гра: «Знайди друга» («Ку – чи – чи!») (додаток)

Професор:	Погляньте на небо, що за краса
		Баранцями білими вкрились небеса.

Діти:	А чи можна взяти інтерв’ю у хмаринок? 

Професор: Спробуйте.

Дитина:	Хмароньки, хмароньки, пишні та білі
		Скажіть мені хмароньки, з чого вас робили?
		Чи вас з крейди зроблено? А чи може з вати?
А чи може , з білого паперу м’ятого?
А може, вас, хмароньки, з молока зробили?
А ви білим маревом землю накрили?

Хмароньки (запис):	Ні, такого небувало!
				Нас ніколи з крейди не виготовляли!
				І ніколи з молока, і ніколи з вати
				І ніколи з білого із паперу м’ятого.
			Ми дощові, ми снігові
			Якщо восени ми йдемо
			То дощ принесемо,
			А як взимку припливемо,
			То сніг принесемо.

Професор:	Ой, ось і дощик знов пішов
		Нас із вами тут знайшов.


Пісня – танок: « Парасольки»  (додаток)

Професор:	Чуєте? Хтось так важко зітхає!

Діти:		 Та невже це річечка!?

Професор:	Давайте підійдемо і дізнаємось у чому справа.
Діти:		Річенько, річенько – срібна водиченько
		Дозволь запитати – чому ти зітхаєш так важко.
Річка:	Якось зі скелі зірвався величезний камінь – валун, упав у воду і загородив мені дорогу .
Діти:		Ми тобі допоможемо.
(діти прибирають камінь)

Танок Річки «Водограй»


Послухайте! Знову чути срібний голосок нашої річеньки
Діти:		Дійсно! Така чудова музика! (діти хар – ть музику)
		Ніжна, лагідна, срібляста,свіжа, співуча
Річка:	Дякую вам друзі. Мені відомо, що ви прийшли до лісу з 
гарними  намірами – написати про ліс оповідання.
 		Тож дозвольте запитати, чи достатньо ви назбирали інформації?
Діти:		Так! Оповідання буде дуже цікаве.

Річка:	Тоді прощавайте! Ліс і друзів не забувайте
 		По гриби і ягоди завітайте
 		Будем раді бачить вас
 		В добрий день і в добрий час!

Діти під музику виходять. 
Звучить музика «Листопад» П.І. Чайковського

Під музику  до Річки підбігає Вітерець. Біля річки сидять звірята
Вітерець:	Річенько тримай листа!
Річка:	Та це ж лист від наших друзів! Тут Журнал «Калинонька», 
а про що тут пишуть « Казки старого дуба» - так цікаво, «Мелодія осіннього лісу» - дуже добре, А це що!? Це ж про мене «Про співучу річечку Срібляночку» 
(Звірята тихенько сідають біля річки і слухають)
«…Сонячні промінці залюбки купаються у хвилях, виграють веселкою у прозорих краплинах, що здається, ніби річечка вкрилася довгим – довгим сріблясто – золотавим рушничком. Якось зі скелі зірвався величезний камінь – валун….»

(Закривається ширма)

Виходять  професор і діти
Професор:	Тепер   я пропоную вам взяти інтерв’ю у наших гостей.

Інтерв’ю у присутніх гостей

Що скаже шановна комісія – чи заслуговують наші студенти отримати дипломи журналістів.





ДОДАТОК

Пісня «Їжачок»

		За пеньок сховався грибок,
		Та знайшов його їжачок.

На колючках в їжачка
		Вже сиділо два грибка  / 2 р 

		Ой який чудовий грибок
		Їжачок пішов у танок.

		На колючках в їжачка
		Танцювало два грибка./ 2 р.

Раптом вовк стриб на пеньок
		Їжачок згорнувся в клубок

		Із колючок їжачка
		Покотилось два грибка /2 р.

		Сірий вовк до лісу пішов
		Їжачок грибочки знайшов

		На колючках в їжачка
		Знов сиділо два грибка /2 р






Пісня «Листочки»
«Ось листочок, ось листочок – жовтий він – червоний він,
А дмухнув поволі вітер і листочок полетів.
Загойдалися листочки і великі і малі
І кружляючи спустились аж до низу до землі
На травиці, на стежинках ми листочки всі зберем
Їх розгладимо гарненько і в садочок віднесем.
Заховаємо листочки і не скажемо куди –
Пошукайте, пошукайте їх ні за що не знайти!

Розминка

Мотив пісні « 33 корови»
Приготуйтеся малята язичок свій тренувать,
Щоб ваш ротик був слухняним, треба вправи розпочать.
З губ сметанку обітремо, наче киця язичком,
А тепер почнемо грати, м’яч в ворота забивати
І вигукувати «Гол!»
Язичок у ліво, язичок у право
Язичок до носа добре потягніть.
Язичок у ліво, язичок у право,
А тепер до низу опустіть.




«Посмішка неначе сонце»

Весело у світ дивіться,
Сум від себе проженіть
Встали рано – посміхніться
З радістю весь день живіть!
Усмішка неначе сонце – 
Радість і тепло дає.
Як загляне у віконце,
Зразу радісно стає


«Осіння казка»

Ніби на свято вбралась земля,
Ваблять до себе ліси і поля,
Сонячний промінь хоче зігріть,
Неба холодну, безмежну блакить.

Осіння казка кличе нас,
Помріяти і поблукати
У лісі, гаю у саду – 
Небачену красу шукати!

В шатах розкішних дерева стоять,
Золотом їхні прикраси горять,
Буйні вітри що примчали здаля – 
Ніжно розчісують коси – гілля.
«Парасольки»

І.  Кап, кап, кап дощик пішов
Кришталевий дзвоник знайшов
І так гарно він награвав
І нас танцювать  закликав

Пр. Парасольки, парасольки
Тримаємо ми
Кольорові парасольки
Чарівні такі

Парасольки, парасольки
Краплинки летять
Парасольки, парасольки
Нас захистять

 ІІ. Кап, кап, кап дощик з небес
Для малят стільки чудес
І так гарно він награвав
І нас танцювать  закликав

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

*"Ведмедик Мишко"*
Заняття. Музичне, традиційне.
Група. І молодша.
Мета. Вчити дітей слухати класичну музику та виконувати рухи за вихователем
(«Полька» М. Глинки), познайомити з інструментальними п'єсами образного
характеру про тварин («Про ведмедика» А.Філіпенка). Розвивати уміння
підспівувати деякі слова під час співання пісні «Подарунок мамі» А.Філіпенка.
Робити ритмічні рухи «Маленький хоровод» М. Раухвергера. Розвивати інтерес
до музики. Виховувати емоційне сприйняття дітьми під час музичної гри
«Пташки літають».
Матеріал. Ілюстрації, наголівники, твори.
Хід.
1. Діти заходять під музику польки за вихователем.
- Малюки маленькі,
Всі ідуть рівненько,
А тепер все швидше,
Потім повільніше.
Ідуть по колу і сідають на стільці.
2. Розспівка «Добрий день, малята».
3. Слухання музики («Про ведмедика» А.Філіпенка).
- Діти послухайте музику, та скажіть, що під цю музику можна робити?
4. Співи та підспівування.
Пісня «Подарунок мамі» А.Філіпенка.
Слухання пісні.
1 .Ось який святковий
Наш садок -
Це сьогодні свято
У діток, у діток./2р.
2. Ми для мами
Пісню заспіваєм,
Ми для мами
Таночок заведем, заведем./2р.
5. МРР. «Маленький хоровод» М. Раухвергера.
1ф. - ідуть по колу.
2ф. - роблять «ручки».
Зф. - покружляли навколо себе.
4ф. - присіли, постукали ручками об коліна.
5ф. - встали, пішли по колу.
6ф. - зробили півколо, поклонилися глядачам.
б.Гра «Пташки літають» - вивчення гри.
7. Аналіз та підсумок заняття. Ходьба по колу по залу, дихальні вправи.

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Ніка (13.04.2021), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020)

----------


## kiss_Юлия

ДЕВОЧКИ ОБЩИМИ УСИЛИЯМИ!!! Я обещала выставить наброски открытого занятия!

Конспект открытого музыкального занятия
(Младший дошкольный возраст)

Занятие подготовила 
музыкальный руководитель
...
Для 2 мл. гр. № 4


Тип занятия: тематическое.
Тема: « Волшебный Мир музыки. В стране музыкальных звуков »

Цель:
• доставить детям удовольствие от общения с музыкой, друг с другом, 
   радость свободы и раскованности;
 • способствовать усвоению музыкальных знаний в игровой практике; 
    прививать морально-этические навыки, развивать музыкальное 
    восприятие, способность чувствовать настроения в музыке - их смену, 
    вызывать чувства отзывчивости, сострадания, дружбы, радости; 
• удовлетворять потребность детей в эмоциональном и двигательном 
    самовыражении с помощью музыки.


Программные задачи:
• Воспитывать интерес и любовь к музыке; привлечь внимание детей к  
   различным интонациям музыки, научить различать средства музыкальной 
   выразительности: темп, динамику, регистр, гармонизацию;
• Формировать звуковысотный, ритмический, динамический слух; 
• Развивать, музыкально-ритмические, танцевальные движения детей; 
    развивать способность детей передавать движениями характер 
    музыкального произведения; развивать чувство сострадания, дружбы, 
    вежливости; продолжать работу над песней, танцем, игрой;
• Учить самостоятельно, узнавать и называть музыкальную игрушку; учить 
     различать тембры музыкальных инструментов;
• Развивать эмоциональность детей как важнейшую основу их внутреннего 
    мира и способности воспринимать, переживать и понимать музыку; учить 
    детей передавать эмоциональную окраску песен путем выразительных 
    средств исполнения: грустную, лирическую — ласково, напевно, в 
    умеренном темпе; веселую, задорную — легким звуком, в оживленном 
    темпе.

ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ:	
- мягкая Игрушка Ежика.
- фонограммы песен.
- карточки с веселым и грустным изображением для игры.
- Музыкальные инструменты: дудочка, металлофон, барабан, бубен, погремушки, треугольник, деревянные ложки.


Ход занятия
Музыкальный Руководитель:  (громко читает стихотворение, выполняет движения.)
 Вот весёлый барабан,
Барабанит: трам-там-там!
Какую музыку мы на нём сыграем?
ДЕТИ: чтобы шагать! Сыграем марш!
М.Р.: Послушайте, какая мелодия. Прохлопайте её. А теперь – протопайте!
Становитесь все ребята, зашагаем, как солдаты!
 Дети заходят в зал под музыку « Вот как мы шагаем» (муз. Филипенко).
(Выполняют музыкально-ритмические упражнение, маршируют под марш друг за другом, следить за осанкой детей)
музыка для бега - (…побежала детвора, заплясала детвора) 
(Дети садятся на стульчики.)
Музыкальный руководитель:  Сегодня у нас на занятии присутствуют гости, давайте мы поздороваемся с ними музыкально, ножки наши мы размяли, а про ротик чуть не забыли. Давайте улыбнемся, выпрямим спинки и споем веселое приветствие:
Исполняют приветствие «Здравствуйте» (муз. В. Картушиной.)
 (поют дети): 
Здравствуйте, ладошки! – хлопки(хлоп, хлоп ,хлоп)
Здравствуйте, сапожки! – топают(топ, топ, топ)
Здравствуйте, лягушки! – ква, ква, ква!
Здравствуйте, кукушки! – ку-ку,ку-ку!
- Здравствуйте, циплята! - Пи, пи, пи!
- Здравствуйте, котята! - Мяу, мяу!
- Здравствуйте, щенята! - Гав, гав, гав!
Здравствуй, звонкий каблучок! – цокают языком (цок, цок, цок)
Здравствуй, поросенок! – хрю, хрю, хрю!
И маленький теленок! – му-у-у!
Здравствуй, шустрый ветерок! – дуют
Звонкий детский голосок! –глиссандо вверх на «а»
Здравствуй, сонная ворона! – в образе «кар-кар-кар»
Поезд длинный у перрона – «ту-у-у»
Добрый день ручным часам – тик-так,тик-так
- Здравствуйте, ребята!- Здравствуйте!

    Сегодня мы отправимся в волшебное королевство музыки  и поговорим о том, какое влияние оказывает музыка на наше настроение, какие добрые чувства она может вызывать и чему хорошему научить. Ведь мы с вами уже знаем, что музыка обладает волшебным свойством — она может передавать настроение человека, выражать разные чувства, переживания: нежность, волнение, грусть, жалость.
А поедим мы туда на поезде. Я вам дам кубики - это колёсики.( раздать кубики)Как гудит паровоз. Ту-Ту! Поехали.

Игра со словом « Паровоз»

   Ребята! Прислушайтесь, вокруг нас живет много звуков. Как вы думаете, где прячутся звуки?
Ответ детей: в музыкальных инструментах, магнитофоне. 
Муз. Рук: А еще звук прячется в стульях, на которых вы сидите (стучат кулачком по стульчику), в полу (топают ножками).
(Определяют качество звука, глухой, звонкий).
Муз. рук: А еще, звук прячется в ладошках. 

Вы знаете в Мире музыки есть веселая игра, в которую играют все жители музыки, называется она «Веселые ладошки»  (Музыкально – дидактическая игра) 
В этой игре необходимо  внимательно слушать музыкальное произведение  и выполнять те движения, которые характеризуют музыку. (громко, тихо).  
Когда я буду играть музыку громко – вы будете хлопать  в ладоши, а буду  играть тихо, вы будете хлопать. Приготовили  свои веселые  ладоши и хлопайте.
(дети выполняют  движения в  соответствии  силы звучания музыкального сопровождения).





Давайте поиграем в тихую игру «Два цветка». »  (Музыкально – дидактическая игра) 
(Музыкальный руководитель раздает детям дидактический материал - каждому ребенку по 2 цветка из картона, в середине которых нарисовало «лицо» - спящее или веселое).
Цветы изображают два типа характера музыки:
А давайте вспомним под какую музыку можно спать? (Дети отвечают).
Муз. рук.: Правильно колыбельная. Посмотрите на картинку (показывает картинку). Вы наверное тоже любите засыпать под колыбельную песню – ласковую и спокойную. Мы с вами слушали колыбельную,послушайте и скажите какая музыка?(Исполняется фрагмент песни).
- колыбельная (добрая, ласковая, убаюкивающая);
- плясовая (веселая, радостная, задорная).
Примечание: можно изготовить не цветы, а два солнышка, две звездочки, две тучки и т. п.
Ход игры: музыкальный руководитель играет уже знакомые произведения, дети поднимают цветок, соответствующий данному характеру музыки.
Молодцы, ребята, вы были очень внимательными.

    А сейчас королева музыки хочет Вам напомнить, как звучит музыка (высоко - низко, тихо – громко).
(показываю  детям наглядный материал: нотки в виде птичек и музыкальное дерево).
Это дерево волшебное, оно имеет всего 5 веточек и все они наклонены в один бок. А на веточках  живут птички – нотки. Мы сейчас посадим нотки на музыкальное дерево. Но звуки молчат, в них спрятана мелодия, которая ждет, что ее оживят.
Ребята, а ведь не только мы вышли погулять. Закройте глаза и послушайте, кто же идет нам на встречу? Кто нам скажет, какая сейчас прозвучала музыка?
(СЛУШАНИЕ) «Ежик» Д. Кабалевский
Муз. Рук.:  Правильно, Дети, сегодня к нам в гости пришёл Ежик.
(Беседа после прослушиваемого)




А еще, Ежик  принёс нам мешочек, а он не простой – а музыкальный. 
(Мешочек поставить на стол. В мешочке разнообразные инструменты: дудочка, металлофон, барабан, погремушки, треугольник. ) В нем очень много музыкальных инструментов, будем с ними играть.
Я люблю прекрасную музыку . Мне нравится узнавать голоса моих любимых инструментов. Попробуйте отгадать их вместе со мной».
«Угадай, на чем играю» (музыкально - дидактическая игра)

Музыкальных инструментов
Знаем мы ребята 6
А какой сейчас сыграет
Быстро, быстро ты ответь!
Молоточки – тук-тук-тук,
Барабаны – бум-бум-бум,
Дудочки – ду-ду-ду.

Муз. рук.:  Вот как Ежик позаботился о нас – сколько музыкальных инструментов принёс! Но это еще не всё! (достаю из коробочки погремушку и показываю ее детям). Что это? (Дети отвечают). 
Муз. Рук.: А сейчас мы поиграем на муз. инструментах в игру оркестр, как настоящие музыканты, а ежик пусть послушает.
(Воспитатель раздаёт инструменты) Ну-ка, берите погремушки и будем с ними играть, а Ежик вам будет подпевать. 

 Игра – оркестр «Веселая погремушка» (муз. Тиличеевой).

Муз. рук.: Спасибо тебе, Ежик, за то, что ты принёс столько много музыкальных инструментов. 

А теперь наши голоса прозвучат  весело и звонко. 
ПЕНИЕ: «ЕЛОЧКА»
Муз. Рук.: Ребята, а мы с вами начали учить песню о елочке, вспомним 1 куплет и припев. Разучивание 2- го куплета.
 (совершенствую умение петь в умеренном темпе, не спеша, правильно произносить гласные звуки: добиваться выразительности исполнения, предлага.детям спеть хором и по одному. Затем предлагаю детям простучать ритм песенки на ложках).



Ребята, вы знаете, что зимой Ежик впадает в спячку, а мы зимой тоже как маленькие ежики впадаем в спячку? – Нет. Мы любим побгать по снежку, попрыгать,  А мы боимся мороза? (ответ детей). Покажем ежику, как мы умеем танцевать! Вот как ежику весело у нас, что даже плясать ему захотелось. Попляшем вместе с ним? Тогда вставайте в круг.
Дети в кругу выполняют танцевальные движения в соответствии с текстом песни - танца «Щиплет щечки нам мороз»
Вед.
Колокольчик озорной,
Ты ребят в кружок построй.
Собрались ребята в круг,
Слева - друг и справа - друг.
Вместе за руки возьмёмся
И друг - другу улыбнёмся.

(Дети строятся в круг. Исполняется танец).

Муз. рук.: А теперь мы с вами повторим вашу любимую игру с движениями.


Подведение итога:
Муз. рук.: Сегодня мы с Вами побывали в волшебном мире музыки, услышали много звуков. Вам понравилось наше путешествие в волшебном мире музыки? ( да) Ведь Мы узнали с вами, что музыка играет большую роль в нашей жизни, может влиять на наше настроение, вызывать добрые чувства.
Вы все сегодня были молодцы, очень старались. Наше путешествие подошло к концу, но мы обязательно еще вернемся в волшебный Мир музыки.

Муз. Рук.: спрашивает у ежика, понравилось ли ему в гостях у ребят, предлагает прийти еще в гости.
А нам пора прощаться. (Поет.) До свиданья, дети!
Дети (поют). До свидания!
Муз. рук.: (Звучит сигнал паровоза). Ребята, слышите? Это паровозик вас зовет. Вам пора уезжать в группу и собираться на прогулку. Давайте скажем нашим гостям и Ежику «до свидания» и пошлем им «воздушный поцелуй». Дети выходят из зала под музыку «Паровоз»  (муз. Филипенко).

еще не окончательно,но все же.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Stahmich83

Доброй ночи девочки.
Выставляю доминантное занятие для старшей группы.

Конспект заняття з музичного виховання
(Старший дошкільний вік 5-6 рік життя)
Тип заняття: домінантне.
Тема: «Лунають звуки чарівні»
Програмовий зміст: ознайомити дітей з двома великими жанровими групами музичних творів , які розрізняються за способом виконання  : з вокальною та інструментальною музикою. Доступно розкрити поняття: фортепіанна та оркестрова музика. Закріпити вміння визначати характер музичного твору. Виховувати естетичний смак інтерес до класичної музики; розвивати самостійно створювати образи відповідно до характеру музики та відтворювати їх танцювальними рухами.

Обладнання: Двд програвач, фортепіано, роздатковий матеріал для дидактичних ігор, музичні записи ., музичні інструменти.

Музичний матеріал: П. Чайковський «Вальс квітів»
Музично- дидактична гра «Оркестр»,
Музично – дидактична гра «Жанри музики»,
П. Чайковський «Підсніжник».
 Н. Рубальська «Дитячий садочок»
Хід заняття.
Музичний керівник зустрічає дітей у залі.
Музичний керівник.
Добрий день, мої любі діти!
Я хочу всіх запросити :
У царство музики величезне,
Чарівно гарне й фантастичне.
Ви згодні? Ну ж бо , не мовчіть!
(Діти : «Так!)

Заплющить очі і скажіть:
-	Один , два , три – музика , звучи!
Діти. Один , два , три – музика , звучи!
Музичний керівник. Уважно слухаймо мелодійні звуки , щоб потім визначити , який настрій вони  передають .

Звучить у запису «Вальс квітів» з балету П. Чайковського
«Лускунчик». 

Прослухавши , діти визначають характер музики: світла , радісна , сонячна , грайлива тощо. Потім виставляється зображення трьох музичних будиночків.

Музичний керівник. Погляньте на ці будиночки . в них живуть різні музичні жанри : пісня , марш, і танець. Зараз ви прослухаєте фрагмент твору й визначите , в якому будиночку він міг оселитися. 

Діти слухають і визначають , що цей  твір може жити в будиночку, де танцюють , де живуть.

Музичний керівник. Так , це танець. Він називається «Вальс квітів» , і написав його відомий композитор П. Чайковський . Слово  walsen  у перекладі  з німецької  мови  означає «кружляти». Ось і ви уявіть себе  зараз квітами й покружляйте  під звуки цієї чудової музики.

Діти виконують довільні рухи , кружляють по залу.
Пислухайтеся знову до казкових звуків вальсу й спробуйте визначити на одному чи на багатьох інструментах виконується музичний твір. 

 Звучить короткий фрагмент музики , діти відповідають , що чути багато інструментів.

Музичний керівник. Голоси , яких інструментів ви впізнали?

Діти називають скрипку , віолончель , арфу…

Музичний керівник. Як називається колектив музикантів , який виконує музику на різних інструментах? (Оркестр) . Так – це  оркестр. Уся музика , яка звучить у виконанні оркестру, називається оркестровою музикою. А хто керує оркестром? (Диригент)

Музичний керівник пропонує дітям пограти в гру «Оркестр»

 Кожен бере якийсь музичний інструмент , диригент (Обирається за бажанням) , стає перед музикантами обличчям до них , і виконується фрагмент музики П.Чайковського.

Музичний керівник. У  чарівному царстві музики на вас чекають чимало сюрпризів та загадок. Ось одна з них . спробуйте впізнати музичний твір і пригадати , хто його написав.

Виконується фрагмент  музичної п’єси «Підсніжник» П.Чайковського

Діти називають твір і прізвище композитора.

Музичний керівник. Уважно прослухайте цей твір до кінця – ви маєте визначити характер музики . За кожну правильну відповідь я даватиму фішку. В кого їх збереться найбільше , той переможе.

Діти слухають .
Музичний керівник підсумковує результати музичної гри й визначає переможців.
Музичний керівник. На якому музичному інструменті виконується п’єса? (На фортепіано) . Музика , яка виконується на фортепіано , називається фортепіанною. П’єсу «Підсніжник» ви слухали у виконанні на фортепіано , а в запису – «Вальс квітів». Тут звучали голоси скрипок, віолончелей , арфів, гобоїв, литавр, тощо. Скажіть на чому виконувалася ця музика? (На музичних інструментах).
Музичний керівник.  Музика  , яка виконується на різних музичних інструментах називається – інструментальною. Тепер уявіть на хвилину , що з казкового царства музики , несподівано зникли всі музичні інструменти . але ж без музики зникне й саме царство. Поміркуйте , як іще – без музичних інструментів – можна виконати музичний твір ? Гаразд , я вам допоможу , як можна виконати пісню? (Голосом). Ану, спробуємо заспівати. То , як , вийшла в нас музика?
Діти музика , яка виконується голосом  називається – вокальною.
 Ми з вами  знаємо багато пісень , одну з них ми можемо виконати зараз .

 Діти виконують пісню «Дитячий садочок»

 Музичний керівник. Завершуються наші гостини в царстві музики . сьогодні ви познайомились з двома її великими групами – з інструментальною, та вокальною музикою. Запам’ятайте : всі твори , які виконуються музичними інструментами , називаються інструментальними , а твори , які виконуються голосом , - вокальною.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018), илатан (31.01.2017), Иришка Б (24.10.2016)

----------


## Алена Болинская

Мета: 
поширювати знання дітей про саморобні музичні інструменти / „буль –бульки” , „гудзики , ключики , чудо – кастаньєти , тощо / , розвивати тембровий	 ритмічний слух , виховувати любов до музики , бажання їй підігрувати , сприяти розвитку творчих здібностей .
Матеріал : 
музичні інструменти за системою К. Орфа.
Примітка : у різних куточках зали обладнанні чотири зони.
1 зона : „ осіння галявина” : осіннє листя , ґудзики , ключики.
2 зона : „Зимова галявина „ музичні інструменти , штучна ялинка, дощечки – тріскачки.
3 зона : „Весняна галявина”  , „ буль-бульки” , камінці,
4 зона: „Літня галявина” бутафорська ромашка ,інші квіти.

Хід заняття:

Діти вільно заходять до зали , звучить музичне вітання музичного керівника ,
Виконується музиний твір  „Зайчики” Ю.Рожавської
Музичний керівник:
Я бачу діти ви впізнали знайому музику , справді, це музика зайчика . А ось  і він /З”являється Зайчик / фланелеграф/
Звати його Вухастик , Привітайтеся з ним , /вітання дітей/
Вуха стику подобається гуляти у своєму лісі, стрибати навколо кущів , слухати дзюрчання веселого струмочка , розмовляти з вітрем – пустунцем , гратися у піжмурки зі своїми друзями  сонячними зайчиками.
Багато чого цікавого трапляється на його шляху.
Одного разу він побачив чотири скриньки на його шляху. І вирішив принести їх у дитячий садок.
У них заховалася музика .Це була музика осені , зими, весни  та літа , 
Давайте відкриємо першу скриньку – звучить пісня „Восени” укр. . народна мелодія слова І Плакіди. 
Діти  відгадують знайому пісню – беруть зі скриньки віночки , одягають їх на голову , Скринька приводить їх на відповідну галявину , діти беруть осіннє листя і різнокольоровий дощик.
Виконується Танок  з листочками  - на музику Верховинця
Музичний керівник : Сподобалась вам перша галявина? Послухаємо яка музика звучить далі?
Звучить музика фрагмент з сюїти Ж.Колодуб „Снігова Королева”
Діи знаходять у скриньці сніжок і підходять до зимової галявини.
Музичний керівник : Не за горами в нас зима , коли піде перший сніг наш зайчик поміняє свою шубку на біленьку.
Давайте Зайчику заспіваємо пісеньку про перший сніжок.
„Перший сніг” музика М.Катричка
музичний керівник : Яка ж музика заховалась у нас у третій скриньці ?
Звучить „ Вийди , вийди , сонечко „ укр.. нар. пісня
Давайте спробуємо підіграти на музичний інструментах .
/Діти беруть музичні інструменти  і підігрують пісню „Вийди , вийди сонечко”/
Музичний керівник :діти , наш Вухастик уже втомився зараз ми навчимо його грати  веселу польку , яку виконують не зовсім звично .
Бо це „Полька долоньок” музика А.Філіпенка.
Діти вчать Зайчика „танцювати” ручками/Використання звучних жестів : плескання, тупотіння , цокання/
Музичний керівник : 
Залишилася у нас одна скринька .
Остання скринька сама тепленька бо розповідає нам про літечко.
А зайчик наш влітку полюбляє гратися, веселитися, давайте заглянемо в скриньку , що там є?
/В скриньці лежать різнокольорові хустинки/
/” Гра  з різнокольоровими хустинками”/
Музичний керівник:
 Ось і настав кінець нашої подорожі із Зайчиком.
Тож попрощаємосяз ним , бо він вельми поспішає
І попросимо навідуватися до нас частіше

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016), fotinia s (14.02.2018), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018), Ніка (13.04.2021)

----------


## Алена Болинская

Музичний керівник:
За вікном  осінь , ала навкруги багато гарних і  ніжних квітів.Вони нагадують нам про літо про тепло , сонечко.Вони ведуть себе також як люди 6 вранці прокидаються , сяють від радості зустрічи з сонечком , ранішньою росою ,  усіма своїми фарбами т а відтінками , а ночью спялть , набираючись сил.Чи є найулюбленіші у вас квіти? 
Спропує їх  назви проспівати

                                                    ( музична імпровізація)
Давайте уявимо себе квітами 

(Вправа  з  емпатії ел ТРВЗ)
Зараз  в нашому садку тепла  південна ніч 

(Тихо вступає мелодія Е.Гріга „ Ранок)
Квіти сплять 

( музичний керівник виділяє ці слова виразним голосом)
склавши листки - долонькі біля довгих стеблів  

(діти  самостійно імітують рухи)
А можливо прикривають ними свої ніжні голівки(голосом зовсім тихим та спокійним)

(Діти де- який час перебувають в цьму стані.
Воно може бути  довшим , якщо діти були чимось схвильовані 
 до заняття і достатньо коротшим , якщо були спокійнішими)
Раптом  з – за горизонту показалось  сонечко

(звучання музики  трішки посилюється , сиає більш динамічнішою)
воно осяяло все навкруги , доторкнулося своїми лучами квітів , ніжно погладило їх голівки

( музичний керівник сам торкається  голівок дітей)
Квіточки підняли свої голівоньки  , відкрили оченята , радісно посміхнулися сонечку і підтягнулися усіма своїми пелюстками і листочками д о нього , до його довгих і теплих лучів.

( Звучання музики стає більш гучнішим , оптимістичним)
Уявіть як добре нам  , квіточкам жити на світі , як зично співають квіти , як чудово все навколо .Посміхніться один одному , кввіти , доторкніться один одного листочками , підтягніться разом д о сонечка
(Апофеоз в музиці)
а тепер нехай кожна квіточка розкриє свою голівку

( діти за допомогою Д\Г „кольорова музика” показують колір своєї квітки)
Яка чудова різнокольорова галявина

(Музичний керівник звиртає увагу на тих дітей, які показали карточки  з похмурими , темними кольорами, в подальшій роботі даня діти повіинні біти в центрі уваги)

Сонечко вже зовсім високо ,  квіточки нахилились одна  до іншої та почали розсказувати один -  одному сни – казки, осьпослухайте і ви
Казка – гра 

Жила була на світі чарівниця ,серед багатьох чудес , якими вона себе оточила біло зачароване дерево.Весною коли дерево заквітало на його гілячках росли різ ні за кольорами та характеру квіти
Послухайте бідь – ласка музику і  спробуйте відгадати якого кольору біли квіти на першій проловині дерева
( Діти слухають „ Пролісок” П.І.Чайковського)
Вночі , коли квіти ніхто не бачив вони спускалися   з дерев і танцювали.
Давайте і ми звами спробуємо  передати їх танок  з а допомогою рухів рук   ,тіла
А тепер спробуйте вибрати репродукції які відповідають характеру квітів у музиці
На друній половині зачарованного дірева росли інші квітию
Послухайте  і спробійте передати в міміці і жестах  характер ціх квітів
(Звучить „Баба – Яга”П.І. Чайковського)
Віберіть  кольорову картку  х з настроєм  та характерем ціх квітів – підберіть до ни х репродукцію
Подивіться на дерево яке вийшло у нас на фланелеграфі.Ось  в нас  з вами  вийшло дерево про яке розповідалось у казці.
Настала осінь  ї  з дерева пообпадали усі квіти.Але дерево залишалдось чарівним, коли д о саду потрапляли мандрівники  і сідали віждпочити під добру його прловину – то ставали на очах добрішими, а  той хто потрапляв під його другу половину ставали злими та жадними.
Чарівниця  ж хотіла що б усі сідали під добру половину дерева.Як ми можемо попередити людей? ( Варіанти дітей ел ТРВЗ)
То ж давайте  з вми намалюємо дорру квітки  та злу, але пам”ятаючи що вони повинні бути різними.
А чи можна нам далі продовжити казку?
Чи може чарівне дарево допомогти  тим , хто свариться, злиться ,як це зробити?
Так, сісти під його добру половину.
Давайте сьогодня ми всі з вами сядемо  під добру половину дерева щоб сьогодня бути трішки добрішими і слухнянішими
(Звучить музика Є. Грига „ Ранок”)

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## мальвина19

ЗАНЯТИЕ СОСТАВЛЕНО ПО МАТЕРИАЛАМ ФОРУМА
ХОД ЗАНЯТИЯ:

Муз.рук.: Что за гости к нам спешат? Вижу я своих ребят! Проходите, становитесь вот сюда.
                Все на месте?
Дети: Да!
Муз.рук: Сегодня к нам на занятие пришли гости, давайте с ними поздороваемся.
(пою): Здравствуйте, гости!
(дети поют): Здрав-ствуй-те!
Муз.рук: А сейчас вспомним наше музыкальное приветствие.

МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЕ ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ (Елена fox)
Здравствуйте, ребята! Здрав-ствуй-те!
Как ваше настроенье? Очень хорошо!
Давайте заниматься! Да-да-да!
Мы будем все стараться! Так же, как всегда!
Будем танцевать и песни распевать!
Прошу, ребята, вас за мною повторять! (хлопки,качают головой,движения руками на проигрыш)

(перед детьми мольберт , иллюстрация музыкального дворца, на двери- замок)
Муз.рук: Ребята, я получила телеграмму из музыкального дворца: сестрички нотки потерялись и воцарилась в государстве тишина. Замок закрыт, что же делать? У меня есть много ключей (показываю: от двери, сантехнический, скрипичный), какой же из них откроет дворец? Т(дети выбирают).
Ну, конечно же, музыкальный скрипичный ключ, он открывает двери музыки, скрепляет ноты.
Открываем. (убираем дворец, за ним – нотный стан, на стане знаки). Ставим ключ в нужное место. Куда же нам идти? А вот и нотная карта, она нам поможет. Посмотрим на первый знак, что это? (Уши, наушники).
Первый знак на карте – ухо, уши очень нам нужны,
Потому, что мы с рожденья звуками окружены.
Ребята, прислушайтесь, вокруг нас живут разные звуки.

СЛУШАНИЕ ЗВУКОВ (муз.инстр) 

Где же прячется звук? ( в музыкальных инструментах, магнитофоне, в окружающей природе…)
Давайте похлопаем, что получилось? Звук прячется в ладошках. А теперь помаршируем? Звук прячется в полу. А послушайте сейчас (звеню ключами), звук живёт в ключах.

СЛУШАНИЕ ЗВУКОВ (ОКРУЖАЮЩИЙ МИР)
Звуки прячутся  в разных предметах, нужно только коснуться их, и они оживают.
Давайте послушаем стихотворения, которые приготовили нам ребята.

1.	Каждый звук – кусочек мира, в каждом звуке – целый мир,
В звуках вся моя квартира, в звуках – тысячи квартир!
2.	В звуках улица большая и огромная страна,
Звукам нет конца и края, в звуках – он, оно, она!
3.	Звуки в радости и в скуке, звуки – свет, и звуки – тень,
День заканчивают звуки, звуки начинают день!
(снимаю знак, за ним прячутся нотки)
    Посмотрите, вот и 2 нотки вернулись , что же ждёт нас дальше? На карте знак «Мастерская звуков», отправимся туда!

КОММУНИ КАТИВНАЯ   ИГРА «ЗАШАГАЛИ НОЖКИ» 
Зашагали ножки прямо по дорожке,
Весело гуляли, друга повстречали.
Здравствуй, здравствуй, милый друг!Посмотри-ка ты вокруг!
Ты мне только улыбнись, крепко обнимись!
(готовить мастерскую)

Вот мы и в мастерской. Здесь мы послушаем, как звучат различные предметы. В мастерской несколько домиков, давайте познакомимся с их жителями.
1.	Вот первый домик, кто же здесь живёт? (показываю, дети называют).  В этом домике живут гости их деревеньки Шу. Что мы здесь видим? (султанчики, бумажные предметы, осенние листья, маракасы). Давайте послушаем, как они звучат. На что похож звук? (шуршит, шелестит, шорох, шепчется). Жители этого домика разговаривают тихо, шепчутся, нужно прислушаться, чтобы их услышать).
(раздаю нескольким детям предметы). Давайте озвучим небольшую сказку.( Я рассказываю стихотворение – дети озвучивают).
Притаилась в норке мыша-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (султанчики)
Там сидит и тихо дышит-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (султанчики)
Может мышка там читает-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (книжные страницы)
Странички в книжечке листает-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (книжные страницы)
Может мышка кашеварит-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу,(коробочки с зерном)
Зёрнышки перебирает-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, ,(коробочки с зерном)
Может из сухих листочков-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (сухие листья)
Плетёт доченькам веночки-шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу, (сухие листья)
Тихо в норке, мышка спит (ритмично дышат носом)
Только носиком сопит(ритмично дышат носом).
Вот какая шуршащая сказка у нас получилась. 

2.	А кто живёт в этом домике? (дети называют: стаканы, аквариум, стеклянные фигурки, вазочки) Из чего сделаны эти жители? (из стекла). С этими вещами нужно быть очень осторожными, играть на них нужно тихо и легко, чтобы не разбить. Послушаем, как они звучат.
МУЗЫКАЛЬНО-ДИДАКТИЧЕСКАЯ ИГР  «ДЯТЕЛ»  (Я играю ритмический рисунок- дети повторяют)

Какой звук? (тихий, прозрачный, светлый, лёгкий, хрустальный, как сосульки)

А сейчас проведём опыт: 2 одинаковых хрустальных стаканчика, послушаем их звук. А теперь в один из них нальём воды, опять послушаем. Что вы можете сказать? (звук стал ниже) (ещё с несколькими стаканами провести такой опыт). Вот так из стеклянных бутылочек можно сделать музыкальный инструмент-  литрофон! Сейчас послушаем, как он звучит.
(дети играют на литрофоне)

СТЕКЛЯННЫЙ ДУЭТ

3.	Кто же живёт в третьем домике? (дети называют) Из чего сделаны все эти предметы? (из металла).Правильно, это гости из города «Дин-Дон». Давайте послушаем, как они звучат.
(раздаю нескольким детям муз. инструменты и металлические предметы, исполняют  попевку)
(ребёнок):Инструменты в руки взяли и все дружно заиграли,
В зале нет свободных мест, вот какой у нас……оркестр!


ОРКЕСТР    МЕТАЛЛИЧЕСКИЙ

Дети, металлические звуки какие? (звонкие, громкие, звенящие, весёлые, переливаются, похожи на весёлый дождик). Давайте вспомним, как капает дождик и станцуем весёлый танец.
ТАНЕЦ «ВИНОВАТАЯ ТУЧКА»
(после танца дети садятся на ковёр, я показываю им следующую группу предметов)

4.	Что общего между всеми этими предметами? (они сделаны из дерева) Правильно, это гости из Деревянной провинции, её хозяин – Ксилофониус. Давайте послушаем, как звучат деревянные предметы.
(выходят несколько детей, раздаю каждому по 2 предмета-кубики, карандаши, ложки), я играю на ксилофоне ритмический рисунок, дети повторяют)


Дети, на что похож деревянный звук? (стук, дятел по дереву стучит, дровосек рубит дрова)
Деревянный звук такой: он стучащий и сухой,
Тёплый и трескучий, тихий и гремучий!
У нас есть много деревянных кубиков, давайте с ними поиграем!
ЛОГОРИТМИЧЕСКАЯ  ИГРА  «КУБИКИ» (по К.Орфу)
(дети сидят в кругу, у каждого в правой  руке кубик,меняются кубиками по кругу в ритм стихотворения)
Кубик, кубик деревянный, тук-тук-тук-, тук-тук-тук,
Мы хотим сейчас послушать этот звук, этот звук,
Кубик, кубик, деревянный, не зевай, не зевай,
Вместе с нами, вместе с нами поиграй, поиграй!
(во время игры воспитатель подносит мольберт с нотной картой ближе к детям)
Побывали мы в музыкальной мастерской, послушали разные звуки.
 (открываю знак, за ним ещё 2 нотки) Посмотрите, несколько ноток прятались в музыкальной мастерской, они вернулись!

Следующий знак, что это – «Грустная маска». Вы сможете изобразить такую маску? (дети показывают). У нас есть много масок и мы часто ими пользуемся для передачи различных образов и настроения. Давайте покажем, какие маски есть у нас. Не забывайте, что нужно не только рассказывать, но и показывать.

РИТМОДЕКЛАМАЦИЯ «МАСКИ»  
Много масок есть у нас и для вас и для нас,
Разные эмоции покажем вам сейчас.
Весёлая и бодрая – это маска добрая.
Удивлённо посмотри, ничего не говори.
А это маска злая, сердитая, плохая.
Печальная, с грустинкой, слезу льёт за слезинкой.
Этой лишь бы позевать, очень хочется её спать.
Эта маска любит всех, раздаётся звонкий смех!
Что мы можем посоветовать нашей грустной маске?
Ребёнок: Если в грустном настроении оказался кто-нибудь,
         Есть проверенное средство, чтоб веселье вернуть.
      Будешь радостным и добрым летом и среди зимы,
Если сможешь подружиться с танцами, как мы!
             ТАНЕЦ « ВЕСЁЛАЯ ЗАРЯДКА»  
Развеселилась маска, а под нею – нотки!

Остался на карте один знак – «Зимний лес». В такую погоду нельзя оставаться без прогулки. Отправляемся в зимний лес!РИТМОДЕКЛОМАЦИЯ «МЫ ИДЁМ В ЗИМНИЙ ЛЕС»  
Мы идём в зимний лес, сколько здесь вокруг чудес,
Слева берёзка снежная стоит, справа ёлочка на нас глядит.
Вот зайчишка поскакал, от лисы он убежал,
Серый волк по лесу рыщет, он добычу себе ищет,
Все мы спрячемся сейчас, не найдёт тогда волк нас!
Вот медведь в берлоге спит, так всю зиму и проспит.
Мишка-мишка, хватит спать, давай с нами танцевать.
Полетели снегири, как красивы все они,
Все снежинки закружились и на землю опустились.
Ребята, как красиво в лесу! А вы когда-нибудь наблюдали, как падают снежинки? (ответы детей: легко, плавно, медленно, задумчиво, мечтательно). Зимушка передала нам в подарок снежное покрывало, давайте поиграем с ним . 

ИГРА «СНЕЖНОЕ ПОКРЫВАЛО»(покрывало из тонкого полиэтилена, видео игры есть на русском форуме)  
(Открываю знак «Зимний лес», под ним оставшиеся нотки) Вот и все нотки вернулись, каждая на своём месте. Давайте назовём их. Для чего нужны ноты? (записывать мелодию). Кто пишет музыку? (композитор). Правильно, в нотках спрятана мелодия, она ждёт, чтобы мы её оживили, превратили в песенку. (показываю  картинку) Что это? (Герб Королевы Мелодии) Что он означает? ( нотка – нужно петь чисто, правильно передавать мелодию, буква – чётко и правильно произносить слова, сердечко – нужно полюбить песенку, петь эмоционально).

ПЕСНЯ «ВОЛШЕБНАЯ СТРАНА МУЗЫКИ» (Алла Евтодьева) 
1.	На карте волшебной страны не найти, никогда не найти,
Доехать нельзя до неё и дойти и нет к ней прямого пути.
2.	Там каждый шагает с мелодией в такт, поёт что-нибудь,
Там каждый прохожий чуть-чуть музыкант, а значит волшебник чуть-чуть.
3.	В стране этой музыка всюду слышна от зари до темна,
Там музыка людям для счастья нужна, такая уж это страна.

Дети,  подходит к концу наше занятие, сегодня мы много путешествовали, что вам понравилось и запомнилось больше всего? (ответы детей). Мы побывали в музыкальной мастерской, послушали, как звучат различные предметы, создавали музыку сами, озвучивали сказку, танцевали, пели, играли.  Мы помогли вернуть нотки в музыкальный дворец, теперь он опять оживёт, в нём всегда будет звучать музыка, а его двери будут всегда открыты для всех желающих. 
(пою) Всем скажу я: «До свиданья!»   (по ступеням вверх)
(дети поют) «До свиданья!»,- скажем мы. (по ступеням вниз).

музыка ещё не вся подобрана, выставлю позже

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016)

----------


## мальвина19



----------


## мальвина19

Конспект интегрированного
музыкального занятия
«МИР  ЗАГАДОЧНЫХ  ЗВУКОВ»
(сфера жизнедеятельности «Культура»)
для детей старшего дошкольного возраста

ФИЗИЧЕСКОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Способствовать двигательной активности в процессе организации музыкальной деятельности. Формировать стойкие двигательные навыки и обеспечивать качество их выполнения; развивать двигательные качества – быстроту, ловкость, пластичность, гибкость, ритмичность движения, побуждать к их проявлению; улучшать ориентирование в пространстве, чувство равновесия, умение удерживать правильную осанку;  воспитывать самостоятельность в музыкально-двигательном творчестве.

СОЦИАЛЬНО-МОРАЛЬНОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Создавать благоприятные условия для становления социальной компетентности ребёнка; развивать социальные эмоции и мотивы (сочувствие, радость за успех товарища); воспитывать потребность в общении со сверстниками. Учить понимать других и считаться с их точкой зрения, быть справедливым; избегать демонстрации своего «я» и  агрессивных проявлений поведения.

ЭМОЦИОНАЛЬНО-ЦЕННОСТНОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Обогащать внутренний мир детей позитивными эмоциями, насыщать их жизнь приятными впечатлениями от исполнения песен, речевых игр, танцев, чтения стихотворений; создавать позитивный психологический климат; расширять и углублять представления детей о человеческих переживаниях, способствовать овладению ими азбукою эмоций; учить подбирать соответствующие способы проявления своих чувств. Воспитывать позитивное эмоционально-ценностное отношение к природе, людям, произведениям искусства.

ПОЗНАВАТЕЛЬНОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Продолжать знакомство с многообразием музыкальных и шумовых звуков. Обобщать и систематизировать знания детей о деревянных, шуршащих, металлических и стеклянных звуках, с инструментами и бытовыми вещами, которые издают эти звуки, о способах их извлечения; учить сравнивать эти звуки со звуками природы. Способствовать овладению детьми приёмами игры на детских ударных и шумовых музыкальных инструментах (металлофон, ксилофон, бубен, треугольник, маракасы, колокольчик, ложки и др.). Совершенствовать умение правильно передавать ритмический рисунок. Развивать тонкость и остроту тембрового слуха, слуховое воображение, метроритмическое чувство. Воспитывать интерес к музицированию, ритмическим упражнениям. Реализовать образовательные потребности детей.

РЕЧЕВОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Продолжать обогащать и активизировать словарь детей, закреплять умение чётко проговаривать слова попевок, песен, владеть силой голоса, различным темпом речи; уточнять правильное произношение шипящих звуков. Развивать  речевое дыхание и артикуляционную моторику детей посредством логоритмических упражнений, речевых игр, ритмодекламаций. 

ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННО-ЭСТЕТИЧЕСКОЕ РАЗВИТИЕ
Формировать представления детей об источниках звуков, музыкальных узорах, о безграничном многообразии музыки. Предоставлять возможность слушать и исполнять совершенные по форме музыкальные произведения, эмоционально откликаться на них, передавать свои впечатления; развивать музыкальные способности,  художественно-ассоциативное мышление. Продолжать учить передавать характер музыкального произведения голосом, мимикой, звуковыми жестами, движением. Создавать благоприятные условия для обогащения и расширения представлений детей о музыкальном искусстве, воспитывать любовь к прекрасному.

КРЕАТИВНОЕ  РАЗВИТИЕ
Обогащать практический и теоретический опыт детей; предоставлять им возможность к самовыражению, проявлению творческой  инициативы, находчивости, фантазии по такой схеме: вижу-слышу-чувствую-творю. Развивать творческие способности при помощи музыкально-ритмических упражнений, демонстрируя характерные движения того или иного персонажа. Создавать благоприятные условия для становления креативности как базового качества личности старшего дошкольника. Поощрять творчество детей, поддерживать их инициативу.

----------


## t.chernetskaia

Конспект тематичного заняття для старшої групи 
               ,,Веселі чобітки"
Мета:Знайомити дітей з українськими традиціями,побутом,використовуючи прийом бесіди.Вчити дітей узгоджувати дії гурту і солістів.Вдосконалювати співочі навички,вміння співати окремими групами і хором,розвивати чуття ритму,здатність до творчого самовираження,вміння імпровізувати укр.танцювальні рухи,вигадувати власні рухи в характері музики.Виховувати індивідуальну,образно-танцювальну виразність виконавства,бажання брати участь у різних видах музичної діяльності.
Обладнання:пара чобітків(червоного кольору),фланелеграф.
Хід заняття.
Під спокійну укр.мелодію діти заходять в зал,стають півколом.
Муз.кер.:Діти,сьогодні на наше заняття до нас завітали гості,давайте з ними привітаємось!(виконують музичне привітання).
Муз.кер.:Сьогоднішнє наше заняття буде дещо незвичним.Воно присвячене ось цим гарненьким червоним чобіткам.(показує пару чобітків).Ці чобітки не прості,а чарівні!
             Хто їх взує-той весело затанцює!
Наприкінці заняття ми пограємо з цими чобітками,а тепер послухайте,що я вам розповім...
   Стало традицією,що на свята дівчатка і хлопчики,як і дорослі,вдягалаися і нині вдягаються у найкращий свій одяг,бажаючи порадувати себе та інших людей.Спробуйте,діти,пригадати свій святковий одяг,останні обнови,що їх вам подарували батьки.(Діти розповідають).Які ж ваші обнови гарні,зручні й красиві!У цьому вбранні ви виглядаєте по-справжньому святково.
   Мабудь,так само і в давнину для вашого однолітка новий брилик або вишита сорочечка були радісною подією:навколо нього збирався гурт друзів,щоб краще роздивитися обнову.Коли інша дитина хотіла привернути увагу до своєї обнови,то вона ,мабудь,робила ось так(вихователь плескає в долоні,виставляє ногу на каблук,одночасно розводячи руки в сторни),або ось так(виконує ковирялочку,дрібушечки навколо себе.Діти повторюють рухи за виховатетлем.).
Муз.кер:Діти,а як би ви взулися в гарні чобітки,то як затанцювали б?Спробуйте під музику!(Діти повторюють знайомі чи вигадують нові рухи,вчаться,наслідуючи дорослого,поєднувати оплески з виставленням ноги на підбор,кружляють навколо себе дрібушечками).
Муз.кер:А щоб вам було зручно танцювати в чобітках,та щоб каблучки не збивалися,давайте підіб'ємо їх і заспівємо поспівку ,,Тук,тук,чобіток"укр.нар.музика.
(Діти співають і відстукують кулачками ритмічну пульсацію.Далі педагог пропонує бажаючим викласти ритмічний малюнок першої фрази на фланелографі довгими та короткими полосками).
Муз.кер:Як притупну каблучками,
            В боки розведу руками,
            Сплесну,вітром закружляю-
            Черевички добрі маю!
Давайте,діти,позмагаємося:хто краще заспіває про черевички,хлопчики чи дівчатка?(діти весело,виразно й емоційно виконують пісню ,,Черевички"А.Рябчуна).
Муз.кер:Молодці,гарно,весело співали і хлопчики і дівчатка.Мені всі сподобалися.Тепер послухайте уважно і впізнайте за вступом знайому вам пісню.(грає вступ до хороводної пісні-гри ,,Веселий каблучок".Діти впізнають знайому мелодію.)
Муз.кер:Всі ми вміємо співати,дуже любим танцювати,
            І веселий наш гурток починає свій танок.
(Діти водять хоровод,інсценуючи пісню жартівливого характеру,використовуючи знайомі українські танцювальні рухи).
Муз.кер:Де весела дітвора,там завжди цікава гра!
(Гра ,,Веселі чобітки"Діти стають в коло,муз.кер.дає пару чобітків одній дитині.Діти в колі рухаються під укр.веселу мелодію легкими підскоками,а дитина з чобітками йде поза колом і по закінченні музики,ставить чобітки за спиною однієї дитини.Вихователь пропонує всім дітям оглянутится і знайти чобітки.Діти кажуть:той,хто чобітки візьме, в коло танцювать піде!Та дитина,за спиною якої були чобітки,бере їх і йде з ними в коло,ставить поруч на підлогу і виконує імпровізовані укр.танцювальні рухи.Діти підтримують оплесками або приєднуються до імпровізованого танцю.Гра повторюється декілька разів.Муз.кер. підводить підсумок,запитує у дітей,що їм найбільше сподобалось на занятті.Діти відповідають.)
Муз.кер:Діти,я вам говорила на початку заняття,що наші чобітки не прості,а чарівні?За те,що ви сьогодні так гарно співали про них,танцювали,гралися,наші чобітки дарують вам маленькі подаруночки.(дістає з чобітків маленькі чобітки з картону на кольорових стрічечках і одягає кожній дитині на шию).Це вам на згадку про наше заняття.(діти дякують чобіткам і співають ,,До побачення".Звучить весела укр.мелодія,діти виходять із залу.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## iraalex2006

ПРОВОДИЛА ОТКРЫТОЕ ЗАНЯТИЕ В ФЕВРАЛЕ 2011 (НАЧАЛЬСТВО СМОТРЕЛО). 

*Інтегроване музичне заняття на тему «Що таке музика?»*
для дітей старшого дошкільного віку

Програмовий зміст:
	Продовжувати вчити вітатися дітей за допомогою слогів.
	Вчити співати природним голосом, без напруження, легким звуком; провести експеримент з свічкою та звуковимірами для розуміння дітьми сили звуку, голосу.
	Закріплювати знання дітей про те, як називається людина, котра співає одна, або дів, три, багато.
	Формувати досвід музичних вражень дітей на прослухану музику.
	Розвивати інтерес до активної гри на музичних інструментах.
	Уточнювати знання про музичний інструмент сопілку.
	Вдосконалювати вміння самостійно визначати настрій,характер, інтонації музичного твору.
	Вправляти дітей: в умінні дотепно використовувати міміку та жести;
          в діалогічної мови з ляльками, ляльок-артистів між собою,                  
          з  глядачами.
	Виховувати основи музичного смаку та любов до класичної музики.
	Виховувати дружні стосунки під час гри, театрального дійства.

Матеріал: сопілка, свічка та сірники, музичний центр, звуковиміри, піднос 
                   з квітками,білі рукавички, театральна скриня, ляльковий театр:
                   ведмідь, лиса, зайчик, півник, вовк, лялькова гойдалка.

Попередня робота:
	Слухання різноманітних музичних творів (вальс, марш, полька, менует) вплинуло на могутні розвивальні можливості музики.
	Експерименти спонукали дітей до нестандартного мислення, руйнування стереотипів.
	Створювалися ситуації, які спонукали дітей шукати відповіді на запитання, способи діяльності.
	Креативне мислення при виборі власної мелодії для співу.
	Фантазування на різні види музичної імпровізації. Робота проводиться постійно на будь-якому занятті по 3-5 хвилин. 
	Навчання дітей театральному дійству, діти у співтворчості осягають способи фантазування.

Хід заняття.
Завіси  закрити. Стільці розташовані півколом спинками до завіс та у два ряди навпроти. Діти заходять в зал під спокійну чарівну мелодію……..

Муз.кер.: (співаю) «ЗДРАСТУЙТЕ, МАЛЯТА».
Діти: (відповідають)  «– ЗДРАСТУЙ, ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ»

Муз.кер.:  Зараз ми з вами привітаємося за допомогою сопілки.
                  Хто небудь пригадає загадку про сопілку? А може свою створить?
Діти: «Воно дерев’яне, схоже на олівець, дірочки має, весело співає»;
           «Є деревце – не полінце, шість дірочок має, весело співає»….

Муз.кер.:  Будь ласка, скажіть якого народу цей музичний інструмент? 
Діти: України.

Муз.кер.: Дівчатка співають на слог «МІ», а хлопчики – на слог «ЗУ».

Граю на сопілки мелодію «Здраствуйте, малята – Здрастуй, вихователь», діти по черзі відповідають.

Муз.кер.:  Зараз, візьміть уявні сопілки та заграємо мелодію на слог «РА».


Муз.кер.: Добре. Скажіть мені, що таке заклички? 
Діти: Ми закликаємо до себе: і дощик, і сонечко. 
(Наприклад, «Іди, іди, дошику», «Вийди,вийди,сонечко»).
Муз.кер.:  Нагадаю вам слова заклички «Вийди, вийди, сонечко».

Вийди, вийди, сонечко, на дідове полечко,
На бабине зіллячко, на наше подвір’ячко.
На весняні квіточки, на маленькі діточки,
Там вони граються, тебе дожидаються.

Муз.кер.: Поки ви сідаєте на свої місця дівчинка – хлопчик  – створить власну мелодію цієї заклички. 
Муз.кер.: Хто хоче нам заспівати власну мелодію? 

Одна (потім інша) дитина встає біля свого місця, та співає.

Муз.кер.: Діти, як це ми називаємо людину, котра співає одна?
Діти: Соліст або соло.
Муз.кер.: А коли співають два голоса?
Діти: Дует.
Муз.кер.: А коли три?
Діти: Тріо.
Муз.кер.: А коли співає багато голосів?
Діти: Хор.

Муз.кер.: А зараз ви послухаєте мелодію цієї заклички, в обробці композитора Льва Ревуцького.
Слухають мелодію (піаніно).

Муз.кер.: Спробуємо всі заспівати разом із музичним супроводом стоячи біля своїх місць, як справжній дитячий хор старшої групи, заспіваємо природним голосом, чітко та виразно інтоніруя мелодію, слухаючи один одного.
Співають всі + піаніно

Муз.кер.:  Молодці. Сідайте. Послухайте незвичайний вірш (діти слухають вірш разом із відповідними музичними звуками)
Музика – це звук. Це коли…   
Кіт муркоче……., грім гуркоче………,
Дощик ллється………, скло десь б’ється………..  
Вітер віє сніговії……..
Годинник дзвенить……..,  джміль пролетить……….
І коли ти чуєш стук……… – все це зветься просто ЗВУК.

А які звуки бувають за походженням?
Діти: Природні(власні)  та механічні (за допомогою якихсь предметів).


Муз.кер.: А вам цікаво побачити, як ваш голос летить?
Діти: Так.
Муз.кер.: Тоді з вами проведемо експеримент. Тетяна Вікторівна запалить свічку, а ви  заспівайте і подивіться, що трапиться.
Співають всі +  свічка палає (СТОЯЧИ)
Муз.кер.: Що сталося з нашою свічкою?
Діти: Хор співає, звук ллється і він може загасити полум’я свічки.
        *Вона потухла, бо ми співали дуже голосно, сила звука була великою…
        **Вона не потухла, бо ми співали спокійно, помірно…

Муз.кер.: Сідайте на місця і послухайте мелодію.

Слухають музику «Завірюха та вальс сніжинок». (2хв. 40 сек.)

Муз.кер.: Що нагадала вам музика?
Діти: Образ завірюхи, вальсу сніжинок.

Муз.кер. Скільки частин в музичному творі?
Діти:  Дві частини: 
                       у вальсу - спокійна музика світла, ласкова, добра, ніжна….
                       у завірюхи – тривожна, холодна, сумна, страшна…

Муз.кер.: Давайте з вами спробуємо відтворити власним звуком образ завірюхи і подивимося яка сила нашого голосу.
Намагаються «Гудіти» («У-У-У»)

Муз.кер.: А хочете, ми з вами відтворимо звуки завірюхи та вимірюємо її силу за допомогою ЗВУКОВИМІРУ. (вихователь роздає пристрії). 
Візьміть звуковимір так, щоби він був на рівні ваших губ, на відстані зігнутої руки, випуклою стороною.

Діти слухаючи мелодію, проводять експеримент. 

Муз.кер.: Побачили, якою може бути сила голосу? (поклали пристрії у коробку)


Вих.: Діти, давайте поставимо стільці біля вікна та зробимо коло (діти ставлять стільця та стають у коло)

Муз.кер.: Назва гри «Міміка та жести». Тетяна Вікторівна буде задавати вам завдання, а ви маєте їх виконати власною мімікою та жестами показувати відповіді. 

Вих.: - Посвари товариша;	    - Покажіть оплески;           - Мовчить;		                                         
-	Крилами махаємо;             - Збери сльози;                    - Поклич до себе;
      -  «Ні»;				    - «Так»;                                - Гойдаємо ляльку;                         
      -  2 і 2 ( 4 пальця);                  - Покажіть трикутник;       - Вітання;       
      -  Покажіть прямокутник;     - Добрі справи - окей;        - Прощання;                                  
      -  Бінокль;                               -  Зайченятка;                      - Лисичку;
      -  Барабанщика;                      - Ведмедя;                           - Їсте морозиво;                         
      -  Летить літак;                       - Дитина – Нехочуха


Муз.кер.: Я пропоную вам піти до лялькового театру. Але щоб отримати квиток – ви маєте назвати яка може бути музика за характером.
(Вихователь бере піднос з квітками, та кожному за відповіді даю квіток, а муз.кер. грає фонову мелодію).

Весела, сумна, грайлива, дзвінка, танцювальна, сонячна, хмура, добра, м’яка, хороводна, колискова, співуча, легка, світла, чітка, кроку вальна, бодра, похмура, сурова, чарівна, загадкова, зла, темна, ніжна, спокійна…


Муз.кер.: Займайте свої місця відповідно свого квитка.(звучать  дзвінки)……
                 Ви чуєте лунають звуки дзвінка. Скільки їх пролунало?  
Діти: Три.

Між завісами з’являються дві білі рукавички…….. 
(вихователь за завісами, одягнувши білі рукавички).
Рукавички: Доброго ранку, доброго дня! Хай плещуть долоньки!                          
                     Хай тупають ніжки! Працюють голівки!                                                                     
                     Розташовуйтеся зручно! Почнемо дивитись дружно!
Ось вам моя театральна скриня, але вона відкриється тільки тоді, коли  глядачі будуть плескати в долоні всі разом зі своєю власною посмішкою.
Діти плескають в долоні, «руки» ховаються.
Муз.кер. та вих. відкривають завіси, але не повністю.
Діти плескають у долоні. Вихователь відкриває скриню. 
Вих.: Які тут гарні іграшки! (Дістає по одній). Хто буде грати ведмедя? (віддає ляльку дитині), а хто лисичкою, зайченятком, півником, вовком? 
Муз.кер. грає мелодію, діти йдуть за завіси.

Під звуки музики…., яка відтворює образ ведмедя, з’являється Ведмедик (щоразу це дитина з відповідною лялькою).
Муз.кер.: А це – наш Ведмедик. Він танцює …. і співає….., та ще й лапами махає. Покажи, Ведмедику, як ти вмієш співати.

Ведмедик (наспівує): Я Ведмедик волохатий, зовсім трішки вайлуватий.
                                      У барлозі я живу, в лісі з усіма дружу.
Муз.кер.: Ану ж бо, Ведмедику, танцюй! 
(Ведмедик танцює та йде за завіси ). Молодець!
      Поплескаймо йому в долоні!

Звучить мелодія пісеньки «Я лисичка, я сестричка…»…. 
З’являється Лисичка.
Муз.кер.: А це Лисичка-сестричка. Вона різні дива знає. Розкажи нам, Лисонько, казку.
Лисичка: Було собі двоє гусей.(Робить паузу). Ось і казка вся.
Вих.: Куди ж оті гуси поділися?
Лисичка: Я їх з’їла.
Вих.: Отакої! Ти іншу казку розкажи, довшу.
Лисичка: Було б гусей більше, то й казка була б довша. (Дівчина виводить Ляльку)…….

Муз.кер.: Хитрунка Лисичка так і не розповіла казку. 
       Я Оксанку покличу – Нехай нам заспіває. Оксанко! Ходи швидше! ……

Оксанка: Не голосіть, бо збудете Зайченя. (Везе в дитячому візочку  Зайченя й наспівує йому колискову).

Звучить українська народна мелодія, з’являється Півник……..
Півник: Оcь я – Півник – молодець, на голівці гребінець,
     Ніс  гостренький долотцем, хвіст барвистий колісцем. Куку-ріку!

Оксанка (до Зайченяти): Півник проспівав, уставати наказав. (До Півника).                     
                       Проспівай, Півнику, голосніше, бо Зайченя міцно спить, не чує.
Півник(голосно): Куку-ріку!
Півник «підлітає», сідає на край візочка й кукурікає, нахилившись над Зайченям. Оксанка одягає ляльку Зайченя на руку.  Зайченя прокидається, вистрибує з візочка.

Оксанка: Дікую, Півнику!
Під музичний супровід Півник виходить……...

Зайченя (співає під власну мелодію): Ой на горі жито – Сидить зайчик.
                      Сидить собі, ще й моргає, ще й ніжками черебяє, бо він зайчик!

Оксанка: Тихше, тихше… 
                 Вовк ось тут – він зуби гострить, Зайченятко з’їсти хоче.                 
                 Не бійся, маленьке, я тебе сховаю. (Затуляє Зайченя собою).

З’являється Вовк……..
Вовк: Я іду, іду! Всіх вас тут знайду! Гей, дівчинко, десь тут гуляло Зайченя. 
          Кажи-но швидше, куди втекло, бо я й тебе з’їм – дуже їсти хочу!
Оксанка: Он у той лісок побігло. Біжи швидше.
Вовк: Біжу!(Вибігає)……..

Оксанка: Вовк пішов. Я його перехитрила.
Зайченя: Дякую, дякую!
Дівчинка із Зайченям виходять.

Муз.кер. грає веселу мелодію….., всі діти-артисти виходять та вклоняються.Кладуть у сундук ляльок. Інші їх плескають у долоні.
Вихователь розкриває завіса.

Муз.кер.: А вас запрошую на веселий танок.

Танок «Клап-клап»….

Муз.кер.: Ось і закінчилося наше заняття, але у мене до вас прохання: все, що ви сьогодні побачили, почули – намалюйте. 
(Співаю за допомогою «свого друга-руки»)
«ДО ПОБАЧЕННЯ». (діти відповідають та йдуть у групу).

----------


## катя 98

Большое спасибо еще раз всем кто помог мне составить занятие!!!!! Мету Мальвина по-моему складала я ее почти в неизмененном виде взяла. Светочке за сказку "муха-цокотуха" низкий поклон!!! Просто фурор произвела!!!!Спасибо,девочки за помощь!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Тема: Музичне заняття « Незвичайна пригода»

Мета:           
Фізичний розвиток:  

Сприяти руховій активності в процесі організації музичної діяльності. Формувати стійкі рухові навички і забезпечувати якість їх виконання; розвивати рухові якості -пластичність, гнучкість, ритмічність руху, спонукати до їх прояву; покращувати орієнтування в просторі та виховувати самостійність у музично-руховій творчості .

Соціально - моральний розвиток:
Створювати сприятливі умови для становлення соціальної компетентності дитини; розвивати соціальні емоції та мотиви (співчуття, радість за успіх товариша); виховувати потребу в спілкуванні з однолітками. уникати демонстрації свого «я» і агресивних проявів поведінки. 

Емоційний розвиток: 
Збагачувати внутрішній світ дітей позитивними емоціями, насичувати їх життя приємними враженнями від виконання пісень, мовних ігор, танців,; створювати позитивний психологічний клімат; сприяти оволодінню ними азбукою емоцій. Виховувати позитивне емоційно-ціннісне ставлення до природи, людей, творів мистецтва. 

Пізнавальний розвиток 
Продовжувати знайомство з розмаїттям музичних і шумових звуків. Сприяти оволодінню дітьми прийомами гри на дитячих ударних і шумових музичних інструментах .Удосконавлювати вміння правильно передавати ритмічний малюнок. Розвивати тонкість і гостроту тембрового слуху, слухову уяву, метроритмічні почуття. 

Розвиток мовлення 
Продовжувати збагачувати і активізувати словник дітей, закріплювати вміння чітко промовляти слова поспівок, пісень, володіти силою голосу, уточнювати правильну вимову звуків за допомогою дикційної вправи. Розвивати мовне дихання і артикуляційну моторику дітей за допомогою логоритмічних вправ, мовних ігор, ритмодекламацій. 

Художньо-естетичний розвиток 
Формувати уявлення дітей про джерела звуків, про  різноманітність музики. Надавати можливість слухати і виконувати музичні твори, емоційно відгукуватися на них, передавати свої враження; розвивати музичні здібності, художньо-асоціативне мислення. Продовжувати вчити передавати характер музичного твору голосом, мімікою, жестами та рухом. Створювати сприятливі умови для збагачення і розширення уявлень дітей про музичне мистецтво, виховувати любов до прекрасного. 

Креативний розвиток 
Збагачувати практичний і теоретичний досвід дітей; надавати їм можливість до самовираження, прояву творчої ініціативи, винахідливості, фантазії. Розвивати творчі здібності за допомогою музично-ритмічних вправ, демонструючи характерні рухи того або іншого персонажа. Створювати сприятливі умови для становлення креативності як базової якості особистості старших дошкільнят. Заохочувати до творчості  дітей, підтримувати їх ініціативу.

Хід заняття

Муз.вітання з дітьми,гостями.
Рано-раненько сонечко встало -  доброго ранку всім побажало.
І я вас, діти, щиро вітаю,  чудового настрою вам побажаю. 
А що потрібно для гарного настрою? Так, заспівати зі своїми друзями! Тож у коло всі ставайте та співати починайте
                                Комунікаційна гра  М. Шутя 

Діти, я знаю, що ви дуже любите подорожувати і сьогодні я пропоную вам здійснити незвичайну подорож у казкову країну пісень. 
Але нам потрібен хтось щоб показував дорогу .А хто це буде ви впізнаєте з музичної загадки . Я вам її проспіваю, а ви повинні її відгадати і доспівати відгадку. Тож слухайте уважно.

                          (Діти слухають музичну загадку «Колобок»)
Не злякався Вовка він,
Хоч пішов у ліс один,
А Лисиці на зубок
Все ж потрапив…(Колобок) 

А ось і він! Познайомитися хоче! Тож проспіваємо кожен своє ім’ я.
(співоча творчість)
А ще розкажемо нашим гостям як ми допомагали його ліпити пісенькою.
Сідаємо у коло.

                                        Гра «Бабуся»(пальчикова гімнастика) 

А тепер встанемо і підемо за Колобком у подорож ! 
Візьмемося за мотузку та пішли. 
                                                               Подорож  з Колобком
(Спочатку йдуть під першу частину ,під другу-передають один одному Колобка. Спочатку  повільно а потім швидко)

Колобок втомився і хоче нам запропонувати відпочити Зробимо зупинку? 
Сідаємо на ось ці пеньочки а я вам роздам інструменти. Кому не дали-сьогодні ви граєте звучними жестами зі мною разом ,тобто будемо зображати гру на цих інструментах.

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Ніка (13.04.2021)

----------


## катя 98

Відео Колобки
(ритмічні вправи з шумовими інструментами та звучними жестами)
Зверніть увагу на Колобка, він ніби-то до чогось прислухається. Що ви чуєте? 
Це стукотить  ось  ця конячка маленька ! 
Покажемо як вона цокає копитцями коли ходить  на спинці свого сусіда та язичком. 


Дикційна вправа «Конячка» з елементами масажу
Вона живе з мамою - великою конячкою. Покажемо язичком як мама ходить.
А тепер вони пішли разом. 
   Хлопці покажуть як ходить велика конячка а дівчатка - як маленька. 
   Одного разу маленька конячка пішла на прогулянку. 
Вона спочатку йшла(показують) а потім побігла ( показують).
Аж бачить-квітка! Вона підійшла та й понюхала ії (показують). 
Аж тут проповзла змія (ш-ш-ш)
Ось пробіг їжачок. (Звук "ф" по 4 рази)
Пролетів жук (Звук "ж" тривалий) 
За ним - комар (Звук "з" тривалий )
А тут струмочок біжить (бл-бл-бл)
Аж тут подув вітер .    (Від нижнього звуку "у" до верхнього "о" - "у - о") 
Нагнав хмарку і пішов дощ. (кап-кап)
І наша конячка злякалася та й повернулася додому(стукотять язичком)Ось так!

Дітки, подивіться…через дощик наш Колобок засмутився. Давайте ми всі разом подуємо на хмаринку за віконечком , щоб вона розвіялась і знову засвітило сонечко. (дують). 
Ну, нарешті і Колобок почав трішки всміхатися. А щоб його настрій знов став гарним, як ви гадаєте, що потрібно?
       (Діти дають різноманітні відповіді    - подарувати веселу пісеньку).
  Ми йому заспіваємо поспівку та пригадаємо всіх кого зустрів колобок по дорозі.Ось дивимось на цю картинку. Який голос в медведя? А в Колобка.  Покажіть  кожного голосом.

                                  Поспівка «Колобок»
Молодці. А тепер заплющимо на мить очі .     (музика казкова)
Відкриваємо.
Ось  ми і потрапили у казкову країну пісень!

А ось  і король  цієї країни! Подивіться, який в нього музичний костюм!  
                  (шляпа зі скрипічним ключем,нотки на костюмі…) 
      І його звати Голосок.  В його країні  не говорять а тільки співають.
У гості без подарунка не ходять. Що ми подаруємо? 
Так , пісню яку ми вже гарно знаємо!

                                        Н. Май «Промінчик»
Молодці. Подивіться тут щось є.  Голосок  каже, що це будиночки  мешканців країни пісень. Давайте їх роздивимось підійдіть та візьміть кожен по одному.
Тут  живуть звуки . Якими вони бувають? Шумовими та музичними.
Зробіть шумові звуки. 
А музичні живуть в серединці будиночків. Якими вони бувають по тривалості?                         
            (Бувають  довгими  та короткими.)
 В кого який звук-я не знаю . А щоб з звуками подружитися потрібно  взятися обережно за кінчик , повільно потягнути  та одночасно заспівати звук « А-а-а» . 
Ось, як я.
А тепер всі одночасно….


(Співають та витягують шарфики з коробочок)
А тепер візьмемо наші звуки та покажемо усім. На що вони схожі? Так, на  хмаринки. Давайте і ми уявимо  що ми стали схожими на легеньких хмаринок і пливемо по небу.

Танцювальна творчість з шарфиками
Молодці! Покладіть тепер стрічечки ось на столик.
А що тут у нас ? Щось незвичне…Це схоже на сніг.

Зима тут залишила свою сніжну ковдру! Давайте ії розгорнемо обережно,вона така   м’ яка. Тут навіть прогалинка є! На цій прогалині будуть виростати чудові квіточки схожі на  наших дівчаток! Давайте під музику ії обережно погойдаємо. 

Етюд з покривалом
 ( в кінці потягнути на себе – «Попрощаємось з зимонькою до наступного року.»)
Сідаємо тепер на подушечки.

Давайте пригадаємо   якій твір ми слухали на минулих заняттях? Так, «Підсніжник» П.І. Чайковського. Яка в нього мелодія? (ніжна,співуча,лагідна)
Ще раз послухаємо фрагмент твору але є для вас сюрприз!
Хочете подивитись що вам приготував Король країни? 
    Тоді давайте підійдемо до столиків. Відкриваємо чарівні коробочки.
 Ось цими діамантами прикрасимо  квіти і пригадаємо твір Чайковського «Підсніжник»

Активне слухання Чайковський «Квітень»  з застосуванням камінчиків (марблс-терапія)
Подивіться зразу стало тепліше…Ось там вже з’ явилися справжні квіти та метелики. Підійдемо та візьмемо їх. 
Вони з вашою допомогою оживуть ! 
       Квіточки сідають на галявинку а метелики стають за ними.
 Рухи квітів буде придумувати Маринка а метеликів Ясір.

Хор рук
Ось наша подорож підійшла до кінця. Покладемо все на стільчики та сідаємо на подушечки.
А що вам найбільше сподобалося та запам’яталося у ній, розкажіть нашому Голосочку. 
Мені теж дуже сподобалася створена вами казочка. 

Король    хоче всім подарувати  на згадку про нашу подорож ці колобки веселого настрою та буде вас весь час тут чекати у музичному залі.
Ось вам і нагорода за чистий спів,творчість та виразність!    

(дарую наклейки )
Наше заняття закінчилося . 
А для гостей наших ми подаруємо нашу улюблену казку –пантоміму «Муха-цокотуха»
Підходимо одягаємо ось там масочки.              
 Після казки прощаємось.

----------

ina (02.09.2018), илатан (10.09.2019), Ніка (13.04.2021)

----------


## Полечка

Конспект організованої музичної діяльності для дітей старшого дошкільного віку
«Подорож до весняної лісової галявини ».

Репертуар.
1.Муз.-ритм.-вправа. Єтюд   « Танок хмаринок ». 
2. Психогімнастика з елементами массажу.
3. Профілактична вправа для верхніх дихальних шляхів.
5. Слухання. «Пісня жайворонка» П.І. Чайковський,
                         «Жайворонок» М.І. Глінка.
6. Співи. «Завесніло»
7. Гра на ДМІ. «Весняна казка».
8. Танок « Віночок».


( В залі розташовані два бутафорських дерева, штучні квіти на підлозі, на кожній квітці лежить дзвіночок, на мальберті портрети двох композиторів, ілюстрація «Весна», на столику лежать музичні інструменти, віночок ).

(Під музику діти забігають один за одним до зали).
Музкерівник співає музичне привітання до дітей : - Добрий день, діти !
Діти:                                                                             - Добрий день!
 Музкерівник.  - Як гарно ви привіталися, малята ! 
                        Погляньте у нас сьогодні в дитсадочку гості ! Давайте пошлемо 
                        музичне привітання до них  і подаруємо їм свої весняні сонячні посмішки !
Діти :                                                                            -  Добрий день, гості ! (Відповідь).
Музкерівник. Я дуже рада зустрічі з вами. В мене сьогодні такий гарний настрій і дуже 
                         хочеться поділитися ним з вами.
( Проводиться психогімнастика з елементами масажу ).

Психогімнастика з елементами массажу

1. Добрий ранок!                               Діти повертаються один до одного 
    Посміхнись скоріше,                     Розводять руки в сторони 
    І сьогодні цілий день                     Плескають 
    Буде веселіше. 

2. Розітремо ручки,                           Рухи за текстом
    Носик і щічки.
    Будемо вродливі,                          Поступово піднімають руки,
    Як весняні квіти.                               «Ліхтарики»

3. Розітрем долоньки                        рухи за текстом
    Сильніше, сильніше,
    А тепер поплескаєм cміливіше.

4. Вушка потремо, здорові будемо, 
    Посміхнемось знову                       Посміхаються
    Будьте всі здорові.                         розводять руки в сторони

Музкерівник.      Ну що, у всіх гарний настрій?  (так)  
                           Це чудово, коли день розпочинається з гарного настрою.
Музкерівник.     Скажіть мені, будь ласка, яка зараз пора року ? ( Весна ).
                           На зміну зимі прийшла весна. Давайте з вами відправимось до 
                           весняного лісу… Як би нам туди потрапити ? Сьогодні ми з вами 
                           полетимо на хмаринках! Згодні ? А до хмаринок піднітися  ми зможемо 
                           за допомогою легенького весняного вітерця. Покличемо разом його ?!
-	Вітерець !!!
( Звучить музика «Вітер - вітерець». Діти разом з музкерівником виконують рухи руками, імітують політ на повітряних легких хмаринках. Зупиняються на галявині ).

Єтюд   «  Танок   хмаринок ».
Музкерівник.   Ось ми з вами і на лісовій весняній галявині.Давайте понюхаємо…
                          Чим пахне весною в лісі?
                          (свіжістю, першими весняними квітами, дощем, свіжою травичкою…)
                Давайте озирнемось, що ми бачимо навкруги?
                Тут багато чудес… Як ми дивуємось? (М-м-м)
                          Ось іде сердитий їжачок (П-ф-ф)
                          Де ж у нього носик? (ф-р-р)
                          Ось весела бджола дітям меду принесла (з-з-з)
                          Сіла нам на ручку (з-з-з),
                          Сіла нам на ніжку (з-з-з).
                           Віслючок осу злякав (і-а-а)
                           На весь ліс він закричав (і-а-а)
                           В небі гуси летять (га-га-га)
                           Віслючку кричать (га-га-га).
-	Як гарно в лісі. Багато цікавого ми побачили. Давайте присядемо на квітучу галявину.
Хочу вам запропонувати послухати знайомий музичний твір. Лягайте, закривайте свої оченята та пригадуйте, хто ж його написав, та як він називається ?

  « Пісня Жайворонка » П.І. Чайковського.        
( З кінцем музики діти піднімаються, сідають в зручній позі, та відповідають, що вони слухали, хто написав твір, який він за характером:
 музика  жвава, грайлива, легка, швижка, весела).

Музкерівник.   На минулому занятті я вас знайомила з композитором М.І.Глінкою, який 
                         також написав твір «Жайворонок». Пропоную послухати його ще раз. 

« Жайворонок »  М.І. Глінка.  
Музкерівник.     Давайте з вами визначемо характер музики.
( Музика спокійна, ніжна, повільна, сумна ).

-	Давайте з вами пограємо, ви послухаєте фрагменти і визначите за  допомогою «сонечка» та «хмаринки» характер музики. Готові ?
( Звучать фрагменти музичних творів).
Музкерівник.      - 1,2,3 ! долоньку покажи !  
-	Молодці ! Вірно справились з завданням !
-	Давайте лісових мешканців розвеселимо нашою пісенькою та веселими дзвіночками !
-	
Пісня    «ЗАВЕСНІЛО ».
( Після пісні діти з дзвіночками один за одним підбігають до кошика, кладуть  його, та беруть музичні інструменти ).

Музкерівник.  Легенький вітерець переніс нас на казкову галявину, сідайте зручненько і  
                         слухайте уважненько  весняну казочку.
« ВЕСНЯНА КАЗОЧКА ».

Зійшло сонечко. Поглянуло на ліс – ожили, загомоніли дерева  (шумові).
Підвели вони свої гілочки, заплескали в дерев`яні долоні 
                                                                                                        (дерев`яні ложки ).
Торкнулося сонечко теплим промінчиком луків – прокинулися квіти,
Зашепотіли трави                                                                           ( маракаси ).
Кинуло сонечко свій погляд на річку – і засяяла в небі різноколірна веселка, забриніла річечка тонесеньким металевим звуком 
                                                                        (дзвіночки, трикутники, металофон).
Гучно шурхочучи, побіг по веселковій доріжці вітерець – пустунець
                                                                                                                     (султанчик).
Тисячі маленьких дзвіночків – краплинок відірвалися від веселки :
полетіли до землі, розносячи по всій планеті чарівні музичні звуки –
деревяні, металеві, шумові                                                             (грають всі).

Музкерівник.  Далі, нас лагідний вітерець  підхопив і переніс на галявину танців.    

« Я віночок сплету ».

Музкерівник.  Вам було цікаво ?                                (відповідь дітей).
                         Що більше всьогосподобалось ?
                         Бажаю вам зберегти гарний настрій на весь день.
                         На згадку про наше заняття вам залишаються ось ці весняні сонечка.
                         А зараз прошу зайняти свої місця на хмаринках. Час повертатися до  
                         дитсадочка. До побачення. До нової зустрічі !
(Під музику діти «вилітають на хмаринках» з зали ).

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## iraalex2006

МОЖЕТ КОМУ И ПРИГОДИТСЯ....


*О МУЗИКО, ЧАРІВНЕ ДИВО!*

*Тематичне заняття з участю батьків*

Марія ЛЕРНЕР,
музкерівник ДНЗ№ 11 ВАТ "ОГЗК", 
м. Орджонікідзе Дніпропетровської обл. 


Мета: виховувати в дітей любов до класичної музи¬ки; 
          формувати музичні здібності, естетичний смак, оцін¬не ставлення до творів  
               музичного мистецтва; 
               залучати дітей та їхніх батьків до емоційного сприйняття музич¬них творів     
               композиторів-класиків; 
               виховувати високі мо¬рально-естетичні якості особистості.

Зала має вигляд музичної вітальні. Звучать у запису фраг¬менти відомих класичних творів. Заходять батьки та діти зі старших груп, учні музичної школи — колишні вихованці дитсадка, інші гості.

Ведуча. Добрий вечір, шановні гості та любі діти! Ми радо вітаємо вас у нашій затишній музичній вітальні. Спо¬діваємося, що цей вечір —  зустріч із чудовою музикою — подарує нам усім насолоду й добрий настрій.

На вступ до "Вальсу квітів" з балету П. Чайковського "Лускунчик" розсуваються оформлені різнобарвними нотами за¬віси лаштунків, й на середину зали виходять Фея Музики (дорослий) та діти-квіти. Всі разом виконують танок (на ви¬бір музкерівника), або ж діти довільно вальсують навколо Феї. Із закінченням музики малі сідають у залі, а до Феї підходить дівчинка зі старшої групи.

Дівчинка. Музико! Чарівне диво! Звідки ти, така грайлива? Ти надовго? 
Фея. Назавжди!
Дівчинка. Чи не зникнеш ти куди? 
Фея. Завітала я до зали, де я завжди панувала, — 
         У садку, на ґанку білім, у твоєму серці милім... 
         Щоб лунало на весь світ: 
Всі діти. Здрастуй, Музико! 
Фея. Привіт!

Фея наближається до присутніх, обходить передніх, роб¬лячи вітальні жести головою та рукою.

Фея. Я — Фея Музики — прийшла до вас із віночком чарівних мелодій. Нехай вони зігріють ваші душі й візь¬муть серця у солодкий полон. А хто знає, де живе музи¬ка? (Діти й дорослі відповідають: музика присутня в людському житті і в людському серці). 
Справді, живе вона в серці людини, не замовкає ні на хвилину. 
Переплітаються в ній почуття. Музика — частка людського життя. 

Фея піднімає з місця дитину, підходить з нею до однієї з мам, бере її за руку.

Фея. З перших днів нашого життя нас огортає теп¬ла, лагідна музика. Вона у маминому голосі, в маминій пісні — у ніжній колисковій, яку нам співає найрідніша людина.

Музкерівник виконує "Колискову" В. А. Моцарта. 

Фея. Ви прослухали музичний твір "Колискова" ав¬стрійського композитора Вольфганга Амадея Моцар¬та. Мати й дитя — це найпрекрасніший злитий в одне
образ із загальнолюдської духовної скарбниці. Він на¬дихав багатьох композиторів на створення колиско¬вих пісень — ніжних, сповнених любові. І хоч у якій би країні ці пісні не були створені, хоч якою б мовою не виконувалися, їхні мелодії завжди спокійні, тихі, дуже приємні й добре запам'ятовуються. Катрусина бабуся співає своїй онучці колисанку рідною українською мо¬вою. Ось послухайте, скільки доброти й тепла у цій народній пісні.

Бабуся або хтось Із дорослих співає колискову пісню (на вибір музкерівника).

Фея. Таким-от пісням для малечі вже кілька сотень років, але матусі й досі співають їх своїм дітям. Любі молоденькі мами, нехай ця пісня буде ще однією пер¬линкою у скриньці ваших колисанок.
Шановні батьки! Не забувайте: музичний смак дитини залежить від ваших власних музичних смаків. Дитина мо¬же і повинна слухати Чайковського і Бетховена, Моцар¬та і Шопена, й інших творців класичної музики. Її слух іще змалку має бути призвичаєний до звуків гідної ве¬ликої поваги музики.
Золотою чарівною рибкою
Може музика раптом сяйнути
Або з теплою напівусмішкою
Може в очі тобі зазирнути.
Може піснею-жартом потішити
Або в танці стрімкім закружляти.
З нею станеш тоді веселіший ти.
Хіба можна на це не зважати?

Музкерівник виконує "Польку-жарт" С. Рахманінова.

Фея. Діти, які почуття викликала у вас полька, напи¬сана російським композитором Сергієм Рахманіновим? (відповіді дітей: радісні, веселі, жартівливі почуття). А ви, шановні дорослі, якими почуттями перейнялися, слу¬хаючи цю музику? (Відповіді: почуттями задоволення, сонячності, грайливості). Так, море добрих почуттів ви¬кликав у всіх цей музичний твір, хоча він написаний ще на початку минулого сторіччя.
Чудові й глибокі твори музичного мистецтва живуть віки, не втрачаючи краси та свіжості. Вони відібрані люд¬ством із тисяч зразків й увійшли до золотого фонду люд¬ської культури. Такі твори ніколи не старіють. А тепер скажіть мені: яка музика, на вашу думку, багатша й ви¬разніша—вокальна чи інструментальна? Яку музику ви любите найбільше? (Діти та дорослі відповідають). З вис¬ловлених вами думок я зрозуміла, що вам до душі і спів, й інструментальні твори. Зараз у виконанні юних музи¬кантів прозвучить уривок з балету російського компози¬тора. Впізнайте цю музику.

Дитячий оркестр виконує "Танець лебедят" з балету П. Чайковського "Лебедине озеро".

----------


## iraalex2006

(ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ)

Фея. Діти, як називається цей твір? Яке прізвище ком¬позитора? Назвіть сам балет. (Діти відповідають). Ось так наші дошкільнята прилучаються до музики і до гри на музичних інструментах. Щороку частина вихованців дитсадка починає відвідувати музичну школу. Ось по¬слухайте, як зростає їхня виконавська майстерність.

Перед присутніми виступають учні музичної школи — випус¬кники дитячого садка.

Фея. Діти, ваша вихователька також часто співає вам дитячі пісні на заняттях, у родинній світлиці, разом із вами на святах. А сьогодні ви й гості почуєте у її вико¬нанні чудовий український романс.

Після співу вихователя лунають звуки вальсу. 

Фея. Яка чарівна музика! Так і хочеться кружляти під її ніжні звуки. Діти, хто з вас знає, як називається цей та¬нець? Так, це вальс, його вважають класичним танцем, а ще називають королем усіх танців. Може, комусь відомо, що означає слово "вальс"? Хтось із дорослих допоможе? (Відповідь: це слово означає "кружляння"). Правильно, вальс танцюють плавно, кружляючи. Він постав із народ¬ного австрійського танцю, а згодом став бальним і поши¬рився в багатьох країнах. Зарубіжні композитори-класики Шопен, Глинка, Штраус, Чайковський і наші українські — Косенко, Дремлюга та інші подарували нам чудові му¬зичні твори, які мають назву "Вальс". У них вони переда¬вали свій настрій, свої почуття.
Вальс — це складний танець, проте наші хлопчики та дівчатка вже навчилися добре вальсувати. Я запрошую до музичної вітальні дітей, які цього року стали першо¬класниками. Подивіться, як гарно вони танцюють вальс. 

Танцюють випускники дитячого садка. 

Фея. А зараз я хочу показати вам чарівну скриньку, де живе чудова музика.

Фея бере в руки й відчиняє гарно оформлену скриньку. Звучить у запису "Полонез" М. К. Огінського.
Фея. Напевне, багатьом із вас добре знайомий твір польського композитора Міхала Клеофаса Оґінського, приємне звучання якого подарувала нам ця-от музична скринька. Зачекайте, буде ще один сюрприз. Я тихо про¬мовлю кілька потрібних слів, змахну рукою — і в нашій музичній вітальні з'явиться інша чарівна скриня. (Відкри¬ваються лаштунки — за ними стоїть розмальована бута¬форська скриня). Давайте зазирнемо у скриню і довідає¬мося, хто в ній живе. (Виймає зі скрині дівчинку - ляльку). Яка гарненька лялечка! Покажи нам, що ти вмієш робити.

Лялька танцює під музику "Вальсу-жарту" Д. Шостаковича. 
Уклонившись глядачам, хоче знову сховатися до скрині, але Фея бере її за руку і виводить наперед.

Фея. Вам сподобалася ця лялька? Я, до речі, знаю її ім'я. Цю ляльку звуть Іванкою. Запросімо нашу нову знайому до дитячого садка. Будемо гратися з нею і бе¬регти, як усі інші іграшки. Гаразд?

Діти погоджуються, й лялька Іванка приєднується до них.

Фея запитує дітей і дорослих про те, яких українських ком¬позиторів вони знають. Відповіді: Семен Гулак-Артемовський, Микола Лисенко, Віктор Косенко, Кирило Стеценко, Яків Степовий та інші.

Фея. А ви, діти, які знаєте дитячі опери на музику Миколи Лисенка? (Діти відповідають: "Коза-Дереза", "Пан Коцький", "Зима і Весна"). Сьогодні в нашій вітальні звучатиме фрагмент із дитячої опери "Коза-Дереза". 

Виконується сценка з опери з участю дітей-школярів.

На завершення тематичного заняття діти та дорослі збира¬ються в один гурт і разом виконують "Танцювальну сюїту" на музику С. Гулака-Артемовського.

Фея. Ось і закінчилася наша зустріч у музичній ві¬тальні. Ми тішитимемося з того, що вам подарувала на¬солоду почута тут музика, що у ваших думках та почут¬тях оселилися злагода й доброта.

Наступного разу ми прослухаємо чудові зразки музики, створеної українськими композиторами. 

_«Дошкільне виховання», 2003, № 10_ :Tender:

----------


## iraalex2006

*ЗУСТРІЧ З МЕЛОДІЄЮ*
_Для старших дошкільнят_

_Ірина ГОНЧАР.
музкерівник дитсадка № 5 м. Орджонікідзе Дніпропетровської обл._


Мета: збагачувати музичний словник дітей; 
розви¬вати музичні рухи, фантазію через відображення музич¬них образів у малюнку та в мовленні. 
Вдосконалювати співочі навички, вміння співати ланцюжком (по черзі) і хором, без супроводу. 
Виховувати інтерес до музики, емоційне сприйняття її, музичну культуру.

Обладнання: касета з дитячими піснями, фішки для вибору пісні, схеми-карти з позиціями ніг; м'яч, ди¬тячий мікрофон, паперові силуети Какофоньки, прин¬цеси Мелодії, Магістра; фломастери.
Хід заняття.

Під веселу музику діти заходять до зали. 

     Музкерівник. Доброго ранку, малята! 
     Діти. Доброго ранку!
Музкерівник. Листоноша ще зрання приніс нам не¬звичайного листа. Я чекала вас, щоб разом довідатися, від кого він. Давайте відкриємо його й прочитаємо. Хто хотів би це зробити?

Хтось із малят читає текст: "Любі діти! Чекайте на мене! Принцеса Мелодія".

Музкерівник. То хто ж це надіслав нам листа? 
Діти. Принцеса Мелодія.
Музкерівник. Цікаво. Щоб наша гостя не заблукала й швидше знайшла до нас дорогу, давайте прокладемо для неї музично-танцювальну стежину. Я буду програ¬вати мелодії, а ви уважно слухайте й виконуйте рухи відповідно до характеру музики.

Виконуються уривки з музичних творів різного жанру: звучать марш, вальс, полонез. Діти супроводжують музич¬ні звуки рухами.

Музкерівник. Наша музично-танцювальна стежина прокладена добре й допоможе принцесі Мелодії діста¬тися до нашого садка. Залишилося підготувати приві¬тання для неї. Як ви гадаєте, чим краще вітати Мело¬дію — просто словами чи словами з музикою, тобто співом?
Діти. Краще вітати співом.

Виконується співаночка "Вітання": діти проспівують на три музичні звуки слова "Добрий день".

Музкерівник. Привітання ви проспівали чудово, нама¬галися точно співати, слуха¬ли одне одного. Але я вже чую звуки за дверима — ма¬буть, це прийшла Мелодія.

До зали забігає Какофонька (дитина або дорослий).

Какофонька. Привіт, малявки!
Музкерівник. Це принцеса? Ой, ні, наша гостя на принцесу Мелодію зовсім не схожа.
Какофонька. А я зовсім не принцеса і не Мелодія. Я Какофонька. Моя матуся Какофонія вчить мене всі звуки плутати й змішувати, заважати співати, слухати музику. Я доб¬ре вмію це робити.
Музкерівник. Поганого неважко навчитися, а ось слу¬хати музику, співати, грати на музичних інструментах, танцювати навчитися набагато важче.
Какофонька. Теж мені — важко. Я ось зараз сяду за цю скриню й заграю.
Музкерівник. Діти, хтось підкаже Какофоньці назву цього інструмента? 
Діти. Це фортепіано. 
Музкерівник. Чому воно так називається? 
Дитина. Тому що на ньому можна грати тихо — "піа¬но" і гучно — "форте".

Какофонька безладно грає, діти емоційно реагують на ви¬конання.

Музкерівник. Малята, вам сподобалася така гра на музичному інструменті? Чи зручно танцювати й співати під такий супровід? (Відповіді дітей). Правильно, це не музика, а музичний шум — какофонія. 
Какофонька. Мене так навчили. 
Музкерівник. Діти, що ми запропонуємо послухати нашій гості?
Діти. Нехай послухає пісню. 
Какофонька. Цікаво: які ж пісні ви знаєте?

Діти називають знайомі пісні. 
Музкерівник. А вибирати пісню для виконання буде той, кому дістанеться фішка з нотою.

Діти витягають фішки, називають пісню й співають її. 

Какофонька. Ви гарно проспівали, я теж хочу навчи¬тися співати.
Музкерівник. А ми подаруємо тобі касету з нашими улюбленими піснями. Слухай її і разом із супроводом співай.
Какофонька. Піду до матусі — будемо разом співати і вас згадувати.

Прощається й виходить. 

Музкерівник. Бачите, наш спів так сподобався Како¬фоньці, що викликав бажан¬ня навчитися співати. Але за¬раз я чую чудову музику — це вже справді йде до нас Мелодія. Ходімо зустрічати принцесу.

Діти підходять до дверей, відчиняють — до зали захо¬дить Магістр (дитина або дорослий).

Магістр. Вітаю вас усіх у цій залі!
Музкерівник. Знову не принцеса. Хто ж ви, шановний?
Магістр. Я Магістр танцю¬вальних наук. Прийшов до вас показати кілька танцюваль¬них па і подивитися, як ви вмієте танцювати.
Музкерівник. Діти, я вам поясню: па — це танцюва¬льний рух.
Магістр. Які ви вже знаєте па? 

Діти відповідають: підскок, кружляння в парах тощо.

Музкерівник. Подивіться, як наші діти використову¬ють ці рухи в таночку-польці.

Виконується "Весела полька" (музика М. Глинки). (Див. зб."Музично-ритмічні рухи в дитячому садку").

Магістр. Яка чудова у вас постава! Мабуть, дехто з вас займається в танцювальному гуртку.

Діти виконують за власним бажанням знайомий танець.
Магістр. А щоб ви ще краще тан¬цювали, я познайомлю вас із танцюва¬льними позиціями ніг. (Показує, діти повторюють). Ви добре запам'ятаєте ці позиції ось за такими схемами. Я вам дарую їх. Давайте спробуємо викона¬ти рухи за ними.

Діти відтворюють рухи. Магістр про¬щається, виходить.

Музкерівник. Знову лунає музика. Хто ж до нас іде?

Заходить принцеса Мелодія (дитина або дорослий), вітається співом із хло-пчиками та дівчатками.

Мелодія. Мені радісно бути серед вас, малята, бо знаю, що ви любите мене і вже багато знаєте про музику. Свої знання ви покажете у грі "Музич¬ні слова". Я промовлятиму музичне слово, а ви його доповнюватимете. Хто промовчить, той вийде з гри.
Проводиться дидактична гра "Музичні слова".

Музкерівник. Бачиш, Мелодіє, наші діти справді зна¬ють багато музичних слів — ніхто не вийшов з гри. Бу¬демо ще грати? Я пропоную провести "Караоке на май¬дані". Будемо передавати ось цей мікрофон ланцюжком і співати пісню — кожен по рядочку. Найкращі виконавці будуть солістами в нашому хорі.

Проводиться гра "Караоке на майдані": пі¬сня на вибір дітей або музкерівника. 
Мелодія прощається з дітьми й виходить.

Музкерівник. Отже, у нас на занятті було кілька гостей, назвіть їх. Тепер (по¬дивіться — на підвіконні лежать силуети Мелодії, Какофоньки та Магістра. Вибе¬ріть собі один із них, який вам до вподо¬би, й розмалюйте його.

Діти розмальовують силуети. Потім проводить¬ся мовна гра "Вгадай, хто це": діти сло¬весно описують того, кого розмалювали, не називаючи його. 
Музкерівник вгадує.

Музкерівник. Наше заняття підійшло до кінця. На ньому ви показали свої знан¬ня та навички з музики, мовлення, малю¬вання. Ці силуети заберете з собою, дорозмальовуєте їх у групі. А вдома покажете батькам і розповісте про зуст¬річ із Мелодією.

_ «Дошкільне виховання», 2004, № 3_ :Tender:

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## iraalex2006

*СОНЕЧКО*
_Для молодших дошкільнят_

Катерина МАМАЛИҐА,
музкерівник дитсадка № 5, м. Новоукраїнка Кіровоградської обл. 


_Програмовий зміст:_ 
формувати в дітей уміння чітко крокувати під музику; бігати, ритмічно притупую¬чи. 
Формувати вміння сприймати світлий, радісний ха¬рактер музичного твору. Повторити закличку "Вийди, вий¬ди, сонечко" та пісню "Півник"; 
спонукати виразно й мелодійно проспівувати слова. 
Вчити виконувати прості танцювальні рухи за показом вихователя.

Хід заняття

Під звучання маршу діти заходять до зали. 
Музкерівник стежить за їхньою поставою, за узгодженням рухів із музикою.

—	Діти, тільки-но я почула шурхіт крилець. Мабуть, це хтось прилетів до нас і хоче познайомитися. (Показує м'яку іграшку-жучка-сонечка). Сонечко з'явилось поміж нас і нам каже: "Танцювати час!"

Музкерівник пропонує виконати для сонечка вправу "Стукалка": бігати, ритмічно й легенько притупуючи ногами, щоб не злякати малого жучка. Вправа виконується двічі.

—	В нашого сонечка (жучка) високо в небі живе стар¬ший брат. Своїми гарячими промінцями він зігріває зем¬лю, і на ній усе розквітає, стає весело й радісно. Як звуть цього брата?
—	Це сонечко!
—	Правильно. Ось про нього ми зараз послухаємо пісню, яка так і називається: "Сонечко". (Діти слухають піс¬ню у виконанні музкерівника або в запису). Ця музика гарна? Вона радісна, весела чи, може, сумна?

Музкерівник стверджує, доповнює відповіді дітей і пропонує послухати музику ще раз.


—	Аж тут набігла хмарка й затулила сонечко на небі Не бачить жучок свого брата. А йому так хочеться, щоб на землі знову стало сонячно й радісно. Допоможемо йому? (Діти погоджуються). Велике небесне сонечко лю¬бить слухати пісеньку, яку ми з вами знаємо. Почує її й відразу визирне з-за хмарки. Впізнайте цю пісню. Як вона називається?

Звучить народна пісня-закличка "Вийди, вийди, сонечко",
діти називають її. Музкерівник, пропонуючи заспівати, нагадує, що треба виразно проспівувати слова, бо сонечко заховалося далеко й може не почути пісню.
Діти співають, музкерівник стежить за дикцією, пропонує гуртом повторити слово "полечко", щоб сонечко зрозуміло, куди йому світити. Діти, стоячи, повторюють пісню.

—	Сонечко загадує вам загадку про свого друга, з яким воно рано вранці встає:
Хвіст із узорами, чоботи зі шпорами, 
Рано встає, діткам спати не дає.

Діти відгадують. Музкерівник заохочує заспівати пісню "Півник". Потім діти змагаються, який ряд краще заспіває для сонечка пісню про його друга-півника.

—	А тепер жучок-сонечко хоче з вами разом потан¬цювати. Хто найкраще плескатиме в долоні й притупу¬ватиме ногою, із тим жучок пограється на прогулянці.
—	
Діти танцюють, наслідуючи рухи музкерівника. Той ра¬зом із жучком-сонечком відзначає, в кого виходить най¬краще; показує, як слід притупувати. Таночок викону¬ється двічі. 

 :Tender: «Дошкільне виховання», 2004, № 3

----------

Ніка (13.04.2021)

----------


## iraalex2006

занятие проводила моя напарница


*
Доминантное музыкальное занятие по ритмике
 «В гости к гномам»*
_Для детей старшего дошкольного возраста_


*Обучающие задачи:* 
- знакомить детей с классической музыкой; 
- учить выполнять движения в соответствии с заданным метрономом. 

*Развивающие задачи:* 
- будить воображение детей, заданное художественным словом; 
- развивать чувство ритма, мелкую моторику рук. 

*Воспитательные задачи:* 
- формировать доброе отношение друг к другу 
- воспитывать нормы культуры поведения. 
*
Методическое обеспечение:* 
- фонограмма; 
- магнитофон. 

*ХОД ЗАНЯТИЯ* 

Занятие начинается с динамической паузы. 
Дети стоят в кругу и под стихотворный текст выполняют соответствующие движения. 

Воспитатель: Послушайте стихотворение про гномов. 

Новоселье 
Динь-дон, динь-дон —               (Наклоны из стороны в сторону, руки на поясе). 
Гномы строят новый дом.         (Ударяют кулаком о кулак). 
Красят стены, крышу, пол.       (Руками, словно кистями, изображают движения маляров, 
                                                      «красят» сбоку, вверху, внизу). 
Прибирают всё кругом.            (Метут метлой). 
Мы к ним в гости придем        (Шаги на месте). 
И подарки принесем:                (Вытянуть руки вперед ладонями) 
На пол — мягкую дорожку.     (Наклон вперед, руками «стелят» дорожку). 
Расстели ее к порожку,             (Пятятся назад). 
Две полушки на диван,             (Руки сложить ладонями вместе — сначала под одну щеку,  
                                                       затем под другую.) 
Меду липового жбан.                 (Руки округлить, вытянуть перед собой.) 

Воспитатель. 
Братцы в гости снарядились. 
Друг за друга уцепились 
И помчались в путь далек, 
Лишь оставили дымок.

Дети встают друг за другом, проводится игра "Поезд" 

Дети. 
Чук-чук, пых-чу, пых-чу, ворчу. 
Стоять на месте не хочу. 
Колесами стучу, стучу 
Колесами ворчу, ворчу. 
Садись скорее, прокачу! 
Чу! Чу! Чу! 

Воспитатель. Стоп! Приехали! 

Дети садятся на пол, проводится пальчиковая игра "Дом на горе" 

На горе мы видим дом:                 (Кистями рук сложить «домик») 
Много зелени кругом.                   (Волнообразные движения кистями рук.) 
Вот деревья, вот — кусты,            (Руками сделать «деревья», «кусты») 
Вот душистые цветы.                     (Пальцами показать «бутон» распускающегося цветка.) 
Окружает всё забор.                        (Пальцами показать «забор») 
За забором — чистый двор.           (Погладить ладонями пол.) 
Мы ворота открываем,                    (Кистями рук показать «ворота»,ворота открываются.) 
К дому быстро подбегаем.              (Пальцами «пробежаться» по полу) 
В дверь стучимся: «Тук-тук-тук!» (Постучать кулаками по полу). 
Кто-то к нам идет на стук...             (Ладонь приставить к правому уху, «прислушаться»). 

Звучит фрагмент пьесы Э. Грига «Шествие гномов».
Появляется Гномик, здоровается с ребятами. 

Проводится динамическая игра. 

Утром гномы в лес пошли.               (Энергичные шаги на месте.) 
По дороге гриб нашли,                     (Наклон вперед, выпрямив руки на поясе) 
А за ним-то — раз, два, три —        (Наклоны туловища из стороны в сторону) 
Показались еще три.                          (Руки в стороны, затем вниз) 

И пока грибы срывали,                     (Наклон вперед, руки к полу) 
Гномы в школу опоздали.                 (Руки к щекам, горестно покачать головой из стороны 
                                                               в сторону) 
Побежали, заспешили                        (Бег на месте) 
И грибы все уронили.                         (Присесть) 

Дети поют песню «Гном», музыка Г. Струве, слова И. Соловьевой (с движениями). 
Гном благодарит и проводит пальчиковую игру 
«Угощение гномов». 

Гном. Стали гномы гостей приглашать.   (Указательным пальцем правой руки 
                                                     надавливать по очереди на подушечки пальцев левой руки) 
Каждому гному досталось варенье.           (Выполнять те же движения, поменяв руки) 
Пальчики склеило то угощенье,                 (Последовательно, начиная с большого, 
                                                     «склеить» соответственно пальцы на обеих руках) 
Плотно прижало ладошку к ладошке,       (Прижать ладони одна к другой) 
Гости не могут взять даже ложки.             (Плечи приподнять, руки слегка развести в 
                                                                         стороны, «удивиться») 

Музыкальный руководитель. Гном приглашает всех потанцевать. 

Исполняется танец «Чок-чок, каблучок» (в парах). 

Чок-чок, каблучок!                        (Потопать ногами) 
В танце кружится сверчок.           (Покружиться) 
А кузнечик без ошибки                 (Движения руками как при игре на скрипке) 
Подыграет им на скрипке, 
Крылья бабочки мелькают.           (Движения руками, как крыльями) 
С муравьем она порхает.               (Покружиться парами на подскоках) 
Приседают в реверансе                 (Девочки делают реверанс) 
И опять кружатся в танце.             (Покружиться) 
Под веселый гопачок                     (Танцевальные движения «тарелочки», как в гопаке) 
Лихо пляшет паучок.                     (Подскоки) 
Звонко хлопают ладошки!             (Похлопать в ладоши) 
Всё! Устали наши ножки!              (Сесть на место) 

Музыкальный руководитель. Отдохнем немножко и послушаем музыку. 

Звучит «Норвежский танец» Э. Грига. 

Музыкальный руководитель. 
Стоит в лесу тесовый дом. 
Дом гнома. 
А в нем живет веселый гном — 
Гном дома. 
Откройся, дом тесовый, 
Пусть выйдет гном веселый. 

Импровизация танца под «Норвежский танец» Э. Грига

 :Tender:

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## iraalex2006

и  ещё одно занятие


*ВЕСНА ПРИЙШЛА
музичне заняття для дітей  старшої групи* 

*Мета:* розвиток відчуття ритму через різні види діяльності дітей. 
*Завдання:* 
1.     Формувати відчуття метричної пульсації. 
2.     Розвивати поліфонічний  і ритмічний слух, увагу і координацію. 
3.     Познайомити дітей з металофоном і його тембром. 
4.     Навчати дітей придумувати і визначати на слух 2-х і 3-х складні слова, 
        чути музику дощу і сонця і відзначати це відповідними діями 
        (гра на дерев'яних паличках і рухова імпровізація із стрічками). 
5.     Виховувати навики спільної діяльності. 

*Посібники і матеріали:* набір дитячих інструментів, дерев'яні кубики і палички, стрічки, 
                                           картки, фланелеграф. 

*Хід заняття.* 
Діти заходять в зал, вітаються і сідають на стільчики. 
Послухайте, що я вам розповім. Жила – була бурулька. Вона була велика, довга, дуже красива і блискуча, крижана. Зимою бурулька дзвеніла ось так: дзинь-дзяг, дзинь-дзяг. Але прийшла весна, і з бурулькою  щось  трапилося. Що ж? 
1. Мовне двоголосся «Бурулька злякалася висоти». 
    Завдання: діти створюють звуковий фон фонемами і використовують при цьому 
    пластичні жести, педагог читає вірш в ритмі. 

2. Глянете, у мене є такий музичний інструмент. Послухайте, як він звучить (педагог грає на металофоні). Як ви думаєте, на що схоже його звучання? (краплі). Правильно. Давайте зараз зробимо музичну картинку. Допоможете мені? Будете все як крапельки показувати і говорити «кап-кап» (метрична пульсація), а я спробую скласти пісеньку бурульки. 
«Пісенька бурульки». 
Завдання: відтворення дітьми метричної пульсації. 

3. А я чую ще якийсь звук. «Тук та тук!» Хто ж це стукає? (- дятел). 
*Мовна гра «Дятел сів на сук».* 
_Завдання:_ У перекличці з педагогом читати свої фрази і вистукувати ритм куркульками або на дерев'яних кубиках.


Педагог: Дятел сел на толстый сук,          
             Всем друзьям своим на юг     
            Телеграммы дятел шлёт,
             Что весна уже идёт, что растаял снег вокруг:

             Дятел зиму зимовал,
             В жарких странах не бывал!
             И понятно, почему,
             Скучно дятлу одному, без друзей и без подруг.	            
 Дети: Тук да тук, тук да тук!
          Тук да тук, тук да тук!

          Тук да тук, тук да тук!

          Тук да тук, тук да тук!
          Тук да тук, тук да тук!

          Тук да тук, тук да тук! 


4. Весною на галявині розпустилися перші квіточки. Та вони не прості, а із загадками. 
    Ой, що –то шепочуть. Послухаю. 
     Квіточки попросили, щоб ми придумали весняні слова ось таки і такі (2 і 3 склади).
    «Придумай і прохлопай слова». 

5. Такі красиві квіти! А що потрібно зробити, щоб вони не пов'янули? (полити водою). 
    А де ми візьмемо воду? .. З хмаринки! Заспіваємо пісеньку про дощик.

*Пісня «Дощик» з пластичними жестами* (слова і музика Т. Ізвознікової).

6. А окрім води що потрібне нашим кольорам? (-сонечко!) Та, і сонечко, і дощик. Давайте пограємо з дощиком і сонечком. Дощик ми змалюємо на дерев'яних паличках, ніби крапельки стукають по даху, по доріжці. А із стрічками спробуємо показати, як танцюють сонячні проміннячка.

*«Дощ і сонце»* (Н. Любарський «Дощик»,  «Весна в Неаполі» зі сб. Федорової).

Завдання: почути і відтворити ритм дощивши на дерев'яних паличках і передати в легких рухах музику вальсу «Проміннячка танцюють»).

7. Але дощик закінчився, і на галявину вийшли різні звірятка. Захотіли вони повеселитися.
   Але як? Співати не уміють, грати на інструментах теж. Допоможемо їм? 
   Давайте покажемо звіряткам наш забавний оркестр.

*«Забавний оркестр».* 

_Завдання:_ 
Повторення за педагогом або провідним дитям  ритмічних малюнків з такими складами: 
             «кыш-кыш» - махи рук
             «хлоп-хлоп» - бавовна
             «шлеп-шлеп» - шльопання по колінах
             «топ-топ» - притупування.

8. А щоб зовсім весело було звіряткам, давайте складемо для них веселу танцювальну.

_Завдання:_ вибрати інструменти для танцювальної. 
                   Відтворення метричної пульсації під р.н.м. «Ах ви, сіни».

9. Задоволені звірятка! Дуже  добре їм стало. Як ви думаєте, яке тепер настрій у звіряток? 
   (-гарне, радісне). А зараз давайте ми теж зробимо галявину наших настроїв. 
   Подумайте, який настрій зараз у вас і виберіть потрібну квіточку.

*«Галявина настроїв».* 

Діти прощаються, вирушають в групу. 


 :Tender:

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## Elen2

_Конспект музичного заняття_

*ТЕМА: казкові сюжети на музичних заняттях.*

МЕТА: розвивати у дітей інтерес до світу казок через прослуховування тексту казок, музичних творів на казкові теми, удосконалювати вміння розпізнавати музичні твори класиків, пов’язані з казковими сюжетами; творчі здібності дітей. Використовувати елементарне музиціювання з метою передачі почуттів і емоцій, ритму, характеру, настрою, використовуючи шумові інструменти. Розвивати слухову увагу, творчу уяву, пам’ять, почуття ритму, естетичні почуття

ОБЛАДНАННЯ: музичні центри, портрети П.І.Чайковського і М.А.Римського-

             Корсакова, плакати до казок, малюнки до жанрів музики, шумові

             інструменти, металофон, клітка з „пташками”

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ



Звучить класична музика, до залу входять діти старшої групи



М.К. (вітається з дітьми)  (Відповіді дітей) А який в вас сьогодні настрій? Зараз ми перевіримо.

Діти співають: Добрий день, день ясний – Настрій в нас мажорний

                         День сумний, хмурий день – Настрій в нас мінорний

М.К. А який сьогодні день?

Діти співають: А сьогодні день ясний!

                        Добрий, добрий, добрий, добрий

                        Добрий, добрий день

М.К. А якби на вулиці був дощ, або похмура погода, якби ви заспівали?

Діти співають: А сьогодні день сумний –

                        Добрий день!

М.К. А я знаю, як вам можна поліпшити настрій. Казки любите? (Так) То підходьте ближче до мене: слухайте першу мою казочку.

Діти слухають „Кахочка про пташку”

М.К. Сідайте на стільці і продовжимо нашу розмову про мажорний і мінорний настрій у музиці.

Музкерівник включає музику для слухання
„Танець маленьких лебедів” П.І.Чайковського  (мажор)
„Лебідь” – Сен Санс (мінор)

М.К.  Якою треба бути талановитою людиною, щоб створювати таку музику. Чи не так? Як називають людину, яка створює музику?

Діти: композитор

М.К. А хто написав „Танець маленьких лебедів”?

Діти: П.І.Чайковський

М.К. А звідки ця музика?

Діти: З балету „Лебедине озеро”

М.К. А що таке балет?

Діти: Це вистава – в якій люди не розмовляють, а тільки танцюють

 М.К. В балеті звучить музика, а танець передає настрій, розмову людей. Музику з якого балету, П.І.Чайковського, ми ще слухали з вами?

Діти: з балету „Лускунчик”

М.К. А що саме ми слухали?

Діти: марш  Лускунчика, Вальс Квітів

М.К. А що це за музика? (Звучить „Вальс Квітів”) А який музичний інструмент ми чуємо на початку цієї музики.

Діти: Арфу

М.К. Ще один композитор дуже любив казкові сюжети. Давайте послухаємо уривок з його твору і пригадаємо його.

Діти: „Політ джмеля”! Композитор М.А.Римський-Корсаков

(Діти показують на його портрет)

М.К. Але ця музика не з балету, а з опери. А що ж таке опера?

Діти: це вистава, в якій люди не розмовляють, а весь час співають

М.К. Так. А які жанри музики ви знаєте?

Діти: марш, танець, спів

М.К. „Марш Лускунчика” до якого жанру віднесемо?

Діти: до маршів

М.К. А „Вальс Квітів”?

Діти: до танців

Музкерівник включає пісню „Бджілка” з репертуару Аліни Гросу

З’являється дитина „бджілка”

М.К. Що ти хочеш, бджілко?

Бджілка: Я хочу вас запросити на мою чарівну галявину

М.К. Ходімо!

Діти виконують хоровод „Бджілка”

М.К. Ось ми і прийшли до галявини, де росте чарівне дерево. Сідайте. Тут на вас чекає моя друга казочка.

„Казочка про нотки”

(„до” – добра, „мі” – мила, „ля” – лагідна, „ре” – рішуча, „фа” – фантастична, „сі” – сяюча)

М.К. Дітки, а що ж у нас утворилося?

Діти: Звуковий рядочок (проспівують до-мажор)

М.К. У музикантів це називається гамою. А ми з вами знаємо вправу „Весняна гама” Хто гратиме на металофоні? (виходить дитина за бажанням)

                  Ластівки звели гніздо (до,до,до)

                   Не вернулись у старе (ре,ре,ре)

                   Будували все самі (мі,мі,мі)

                   Дощик пісеньку співа (фа,фа,фа)

                   В нього своя роль (соль,соль,соль)

                   Рада дощику земля (ля,ля,ля)

                   І купаються в росі (сі,сі,сі)

                   Птахи, що звели гніздо (до,до,до)

 М.К. А ви звернули увагу , що нотки в нашій вправі, ми промовляємо по-різному: то швиденько, то розтягували. А це тому дітки, що в музиці нотки бувають різної довжини. Ось і ще одна моя „Казочка про нотки”

Музкерівник розповідає казочку і демонструє розрізування чотирьох яблук на різні долі, відповідно до довжини нот

М.К. Ноти в музиці дружать між собою, бо їх тільки сім. Нотки – це звуки. А які звуки бувають?

Діти: Шумові і музичні

З’являється Ворона

Ворона: кар-кар

М.К. Хто це?

Діти: Ворона!

М.К. А ця пташка зимує з нами, чи відлітає восени?

Діти: зимує

М.К. А давайте хоробрій пташці, що не боїться зими, холоду, заспіваємо пісню, а ще і заграємо на шумових інструментах

Болгарська народна пісня „Ворона”

Діти беруть шумові інструменти

М.К. можна створити гарний настрій навіть не вміючи грати на музичних інструментах, завдяки різним саморобкам

Після пісні діти стають півколом і виконують пісню

„Пісня про дружбу” О.Янушевич

М.К. А яка з моїх казочок вам сьогодні сподобалась? (Відповіді дітей) Що ще вам найбільше сподобалося на занятті?

М.К. А ось із садочку, де росли чарівні яблучка і вам повний кошик. Куштуйте, на здоров’я!

Під музику діти виходять з залу

----------


## виктория птица

* Стежинкою доброти.*

              Інтегроване заняття для середньої групи.

Мета: допомогти дітям усвідомити якості доброти та аналізувати вчики. Розвивати вміння 
           відрізняти погане від доброго, виховувати позитивне світосприйняття. Вчити дітей вгадувати знайому мелодію. Закріплювати навички співу. Удосконалювати танцювально-ритмічні рухи.

Обладнання: клубочок з нитками, мольберт, картина з пазлів, музика у грамзапису, олівці, аркуші     
                        паперу.

Муз.кер.	Доброго ранку , малята.
		Світло й сонячно у нашому залі,
		Настрій чудовий у всіх.
		Ми одне одного радо вітаєм - 	
		Хай тут панує радість і сміх.
		Добрії справи, сердечне слово – 
		До заняття , діти, готові?
Діти.		Так!

Діти , давайте привітаємося!

	Вправа для розвитку слуху і голосу «Добрий день, малята»

Муз. кер.	Розпочинається година доброти
		Тож прошу серця свої відкрити
		Щоб зрозуміти і запам`ятати
		Лише з добра усе бере початок.

      Перед заняттям пташка принесла мені конверт. Давайте подивимось, що в ньому.
Дітки, трапилася біда, злі пташки порвали та розкидали «картину доброти». Нам треба допомогти  її знайти, та зібрати. А щоб її знайти треба виконати певні завдання. А де ж нам взяти ці завдання. Я думаю, нам допоможе цей чарівний клубочок.

			Вправа «Чарівний клубочок»

Діти , подивіться, клубочок привів нас на галявину «Чарівної музики».
 Перше завдання – треба вгадати пісню. З якого мультфільму вона 
Давайте сядемо на стільчики  і послухаємо

			Слухання пісня « Як що добрий ти»

Діти, а  яка за характером була пісня, про що в ній співалось.	
За те, що ви справились з цим завданням, я подарую вам частину картини.

		(Діти прикріплюють частину картини на мольберт)

Муз. кер.	А де ж наше друге завдання, а ну чарівний клубочок допоможи.

		              (Діти йдуть за клубочком)

                          А друге завдання – заспівати про добру людину.

Діти, ви напевно,зустрічали чимало добрих людей в своєму житті. Але скажіть, будь ласка,яка людина в вашому житті є найдобрішою, найласкавішою, найріднішою.
Діти.	 Це мама.
Муз.кер.	Звичайно, це мама. А як вона піклується про вас?

                            (діти висловлюють думки)

Муз. кер.	У народі кажуть: «Біля сонця тепло, а біля матері добре.»
		Як ви гадаєте чому?
		Чим схожі між собою мама і сонечко.
		Діти, а ви допомагаєте мамі по господарству?
Можно чимало зробити корисних спар удома: навести лад у квартирі, позбирати свої іграшки

		Пісня      «Мама і сонечко»

Муз.кер.	Діти, запам`ятайте: ваші добрі безкорисливі вчинки – це радість не лише для тих кому їх адресовано, але й для вас. І ще треба завжди пам`ятати, що на  добро, зроблене для вас іншим, треба відповідати також добром.

Ви справилися з другим завданням. Ось друга частина картини.

                     (діти прикріплюють частину картин на мольберт)	

Ну що діти, пішли далі!  

             (діти йдуть за клубочком)
А третє наше завдання таке. Треба послухати казку. Сідайте на стільчики.

	Слухання казки «Ромашка та Метелик»

			(настільний театр)

Ромашка.	Добрий день! Я – Ромашка! Я росту тут, на квітковій галявині. І дуже мені тут сумно та самотньо. Мені так хочеться подружитися з ким-небудь.(прилітає метелик)
Ромашка.	Ах, який чудовий метелик  летить! Метелику в тебе такі яскраві крила, я дуже хочу  з тобою подружитися.!
Метелик.	Добрий день , Ромашка! Я прилетіла сюди здалеку. Мені теж сумно одному. я  буду   кожного дня до тебе прилітати!
Автор.	Метелик вирішив оселитися поближче до Ромашки, щоб прилітати до неї кожного дня, та розповідати о місцях, де побував, ділитися новинами.
		А Ромашка , розкривши свої пелюстки, радісно стрічала свого друга.
	Але, одного разу Метелика не було рядом, на галявину прийшов хлопчик. Він залюбувався  гарною ромашкою.
Хлопчик.	Яка гарна квітка. Зірву я її.
Ромашка.	Хлопчику ! може краще замість мене ти впіймаєш мого друга – гарного  метелика?
Хлопчик.	Метелика? Добре тільки схожу додому  за сачком 

		(уходить. Приходить з сачком)
Ромашка.	Метелику лети скоріше сюди! Я давно тебе чекаю. Мені треба тобі щось тобі сказати.
Автор.	Метелик радісно прилетів до Ромашки та опинився в сачку. Довго метелик виривався, бився крилами, і на щастя йому вдалося визволитися та полетіти далеко в небо.
Хлопчик.	Вирвався , противний метелик. Противна Ромашка! Ось тобі!

	 	(хлопчик ламає ромашку й утікає.)

Муз. кер.	діти? Вірно поступила Ромашка?
		Давайте з вами перетворимось в метеликів і політаємо

		Танцювальна творчість «Метелики»

Діти , подивіться,Метелики принесли нам фрагмент нашої картини.

	(Діти прикріплюють фрагмент картини на мольберт)

А нам же потрібно виконати ще одне завдання, щоб отримати останній фрагмент нашої картини. Давайте візьмемо наш чарівний клубочок. Він підкаже нам де знайти завдання.
Діти, наш клубочок привів нас на квіткову галявину де квітнуть квіти. Погляньте всі квіти такі гарні чарівні, а один  не дуже гарний . Діти, давайте подумаємо, яке добро ми можемо зробити для цієї квітки.
-	Ми її зможемо розфарбувати.
Нам потрібно вибрати колір доброти. Який ми з вами виберемо?

Синя фарба.         Синьої барви візьміть собі трошки – 
                              Нею так гарно квітнуть волошки.
                              Схожі на проліски очі у мами...
                               Кращої барви , ніж синя не має.

Зелена барва.        Гляньте – найкращий колір зелений у мене !
                                Скоро все буде зелене – зелене.
                                Зеленими стануть листочки у клена .
                                Найкрасивіше барва – зелена!

Біла барва.        Взимку білий сніг кружляє
                           І малечу звеселяє.
                           Навесні і там, і тут білі вишеньки цвітуть.

Червона барва.         Я краплиночка червона,
                                   Потримай мене в долоні
                                   Немов вогником палаю,
                                   Все навколо звеселяю.
Жовта барва.        Сонячний зайчик 
                               Стрибає по лавах,
                               Жовті кульбабки 
                               Цвітуть на галявах.
                               Сонечко ясне сміється згори..
                               Жовтий – найкращій з усіх кольорів.

Діти вибирають колір, і розфарбовують квітку.

діти, займайте свої місця за  столами. Подивіться перед вами лежить аркуш паперу, давайте візьмемо олівці і обведемо свої долоньки. Та пообіцяємо , щ о своїми добрими руками ви будете робите лише добрі справи. 

		(звучить музика, діти малюють долоньки )

Давайте подивимось, у кого що вийшло.
	А за те що ви виконали таке завдання я вам віддам останній фрагмент картини доброти.

                                    (Діти прикріпляють на мольберт частину картини)

Любі друзі всі вставайте і таночок починайте!

                         Танок «Кузнечик»

На цьому наше заняття закінчується. Я бажаю вам та всім людям, щоб доброта жила в ваших серцях, щоб увесь мир був наповнений добротою, вірою, любов’ю, надією ,щастям, радістю , усмішками.

----------

iraalex2006 (17.11.2019), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## vik08

«Веселі інструменти»
                    ( сітка занять по ознайомленню дітей молодшого
                    віку з музичними інструментами та іграшками )


                                                Заняття  1

           Малята сидять на стільчиках. Музкерівник показує їм гарно оформлену коробку і пропонує подивитися, що в ній. Дістає брязкальце: «Подивіться, яке гарне брязкальце. Послухайте, як брязкає». Музкерівник грає танцювальну мелодію, а вихователь брязкає перед дітьми брязкальцем. Коли музика закінчується, він припиняє брязкати.
    Музкерівник: Діти! Вам сподобалось, як звучало брязкальце під музику? Було дуже весело. Я ще раз зіграю. Брязкальце брязкатиме, а ви поплескайте в долоньки.
-	А зараз, дітки, відпочиньте, покладіть руки під щічку, заплющте оченята і брязкальце відпочине. ( Музкерівник кладе брязкальце в коробку.)
-	А я буду тихо-тихо грати.( Граю колискову.)     
       Тиха музика скінчилася. Відпочили діти, відпочило брязкальце. Потім знову звучить весела музика. Брязкальце брязкатиме, адіти плескатимуть у долоньки.

                                                Заняття  2

      Музкерівник: Діти, ви пам'ятаєте, як гарно грали брязкальця на минулому занятті? Зараз ми знову послухаємо, як брязкає брязкальце під веселу музику.
       Граю знайому малятам мелодію, а вихователь брязкає брязкальцем. Потім запитую, чи звучало брязкальце, коли музика грала тихо. ( Відповідь дітей за допомогою вихователя. ) Нагадую, що коли музика грала тихо, вони сиділи і відпочивали. Брязкальце також відпочивало, не брязкало. Граю колискову. Малята повторюють те, що робили на попередньому занятті. А тепер всі діти грають під веселу голосну музику. Вихователь роздає брязкальця. Малята брязкають ними під музику. Вправу можна повторювати двічі-тричі. Потім діти складають брязкальця в коробку. Тепер брязкальця відпочивають. Знову тихо звучить колискова. Малята слухають і дивляться, як у коробці відпочивають брязкальця.

                                                Заняття  3

        Діти впізнають знайому коробку з брязкальцями. Вихователь розкриває її, дістає брязкальця і каже: «Подивіться, діти, як красиво сьогодні прикрашені брязкальця стрічками. Їм сподобалося грати з дітками під музику. А вам, малята, подобається грати брязкальцями під музику?». ( Відповіді дітей .) Нагадую, що під веселу голосну музику брязкальця брязкатимуть, а під тиху – відпочиватимуть, тільки не в коробці, а на колінах у дітей. Малята під танцювальну музику брязкають брязкальцями, а під тиху колискову кладуть їх на коліна ( за вказівкою вихователя). Вправу повторюють двічі-тричі. Потім складають брязкальця в коробку. Вихователь каже, що брязкальця прийдуть до них і на наступне заняття.

                                                 Заняття  4

         Вихователь приносить знайому малятам коробку, розкриває її і дістає звідти... іграшкового зайчика, який тримає в лапках брязкальце (сюрприз дітям )

        Музкерівник: Зайчик також любить грати ось під яку музику. Послухайте її малята! 
        Виконує п'єсу «Тук-тук»(муз. Ф.Фінкельштейна ), у середньому регістрі. Зайчик брязкає брязкальцем.

        Музкерівник: Молодець, зайчику, гарно грав!
Вихователь роздає брязкальця. Малята разом із зайчиком брязкають ними під музику, а коли вона закінчилася, кладудь їх на коліна. Хвалю дітей за те, що вони слухали музику так само, яу зуйчик. Коли музика закінчилася, діти теж перестають брязкати. Чути стукіт у двері: «Хто це?». Вихователь іде до дверей і приносить ведмедика з бубном.

      Вихователь: Діти, хто це прийшов до нас? Ведмедик! Він почув, як ви із зайчиком гарно граєте брязкальцями. Ведмедик теж любить музику. У нього є бубон. Бачите який? ( Показує. ) Йому теж подобається грати на бубні.

     Ведмедик: Добридень, малята! Я почув, як ви з зайчиком гарно граєте і прибіг до вас. Мені теж хочеться.

    Музкерівник: Добре, ведмедику! Я тобі допоможу. Послухай, це твоя музика?
Виконує п'єсу «Тук-тук» у нижньому регістрі.

        Ведмедик (радо): Моя, моя музика?
Грає разом з музкерівником. Коли закінчується музика, він перестає грати. Музкерівник хвалить його, бовін уважно слухав музику, і коли вона скінчилася, перестав ударяти в бубон. Потім кажу дітям, що цю музику знають і зайчик, і вдмедик, але зайчик грає на своєму інструменті – брязкальці, а ведмедик на своєму – бубні.

        Музкерівник: Послухайте, як вони грають.
Спочатку повторюю п 'єсу «Тук-тук» у середньому регістрі – для зайчика, а відтак у нижньому – для ведмедика. Кожен з них грає п'єсу у своєму регістрі.

      Музкерівник: Наші діти теж хочуть навчитися так грати, як ви. Зайчику і ведмедику, приходьте, будь ласка, до вас на наступне заняття.



                                                Заняття  5

         Приходять зайчик і ведмедик зі своїми інструментами. Музкерівник дякує їм і пропонує показати дітям, як вони вміють грати. Вихователь садить їх на стільчики перед дітьми.

       Вихователь: Зараз ведмедик гратиме на своєму інструменті – бубні, а зайчик на своєму – брязкальці. Послухайте!
Граю п'єсу «Тук-тук» у нижньому регістрі, потім у середньому. Зайчик виконує свої рухи, а ведмедик – свої.

           Музкерівник: Гарно грали зайчик і ведмедик.
Вихователь роздає малятам бубни. Музкерівник виконує п 'єсу в нижньому регістрі, ведмедик і діти ударяють у бубон.

           Музкерівник: А тепер я зіграю музику для зайчика.
Малята слухають, як брязкає брязкальцем зайчик.

                                                Заняття  6

      Ведмедик і зайчик сидять перед дітьми. Музкерівник виконує знайому малятам п'єсу «Тук-тук» у нижньому регістрі, а ведмедик б'є в бубон. Потім граю в середньому регістрі – зайчик брязкає на брязкальці. Вихователь одним дітям дає брязкальця, а решті – бубни.Пропоную уважно слухати, коли гратиме музика для зайчика, то малята брязкатимуть брязкальцями ( бубни будуть відпочивати ), а коли гратиме музика для ведмедика, то малята вдарятимуть у бубни ( брязкальця відпочиватимуть ). Наприкінці заняття вихователь збирає брязкальця і бубни. Граю п 'єсу в нижньому і середньому регістрі. Малята уважно слухають і визначають, під яку музику грає ведмедик, а під яку-  зайчик.

                                                 Заняття  7

      Музкерівник звертає увагу дітей на стук у двері. До зали забігає мишенятко, вітається з дітьми і каже, що вміє дзвонити дзвіночком під музику. Вихователь пропонує мишенятку сісти на стільчик перед дітьми і показати, як воно дзвонить дзвіночком. Коли музика закінчується – припиняє дзвонити. Музкерівник хвалить його.
         Музкерівник: Мишенятко, анаші діти теж уміють грати під веселу музику брязкальцями і вдаряти в бубон. Послухай, як!
Вихователь роздає одним дітям брязкальця, решті – бубни. Музкерівник грає в нижньому регістрі і запитує, хто грав під цю музику: зайчик чи ведмедик. ( відповіді та гра дітей. ) Повторює цю музику ( в середньому регістрі ), діти брязкають брязкальцями, а бубни відпочивають.

    Музкерівник: А тепер, мишенятку, я зіграю музику для тебе, а діти послухають, як ти дзвониш дзвіночком.
Граю п’єсу у високому регістрі. Діти слухають. Потім пропоную малюкам подзвонити у дзвіночок. Вони дзвонять. Вихователь запрошує мишенятко на наступне заняття.

                                                  Заняття  8

       Стільчики розтавлені в один ряд з двома невеликими інтервалами між ними
( для кожної групи малят ). Перша група – діти із дзвіночками, друга – діти з брязкальцями, третя – з бубнами. На заняття водночас приходять ведмедик з бубном, зайчик з брязкальцем і мишенятко з дзвіночком. Музкерівник виконує п 'єсу «Тук-тук» спочатку в нижньому регістрі ( вдаряють бубном ), а потім у середньому регістрі ( брязкають брязкаьцями ) і у високому – дзвенять дзвіночками. Музкерівник пропонує пограти усім разом «Буде дуже весело». Грає п 'єсу, а діти, водночас, ударяють в бубон, брязкають брязкальцями і дзвонять дзвіночками.

----------

muzik (14.01.2018)

----------


## Ириришка

здравствуйте! Я знаю, что я немного не туда, т.к. проводила такой праздник, но из него можно запросто сделать темат. занятие Зала прикрашена кущами калини.
Дитина Ой, ним серце крає
Коли сопілка грає.
На свято червоної калини
Діток закликає.
Під музику діти заходять в залу, стають півколом.
Дитина Червоні кетяги калини
Горять вогнями усіма.
Без калини нема України,
Без народу країни нема!

Пісня «Земле моя рідна»

Діти:1. Ось калина над рікою
Віти стелить по воді.
Хто це щедрою рукою
Їй намистечко надів?
2. Росянисте, променисте,
Розцвітає, як вогні.
Дай хоч трішечки намиста,
Калинонька, і мені!
3. У лузі калина з квіточками
Неначе матуся з діточками.
Вед. Пам’ятай, дитино, що сказала мати
Посади калину в себе коло хати.
4. Посадіть калину коло тину,
Щоб злагода цвіла!
Буде щедрою родина -
Буде честь їм і хвала.
5. посадіть калину в чистім полі,
Хай вона освятить час!
Рід наш дуже любить волю,
Хай же воля любить нас!

Хоровод «Ой, на горі калина»

Діти сідають.
Вед. Дуже цей кущ любив Т.Г.Шевченко. пригадую, як моя бабуся, пораючись біля печі, наспівувала пісню на сл.. Шевченка:
Знайдеш у гаї ту калину,
То й пригорнись,
Бо я любила, мала дитино,
Її колись…
Діти: Ми теж  знаємо його вірші!
1.	Тече вода з-під явора
Яром на долину,
Пишається над водою
Червона калина.
2.	Тече вода із-за гаю
Та попід горою.
Хлюпочуться качаточка
Поміж осокою.
3.	Пишається калинонька,
Явір молодіє,
А кругом їх верболозі
Й лозі зеленіють.
4. А качечка випливає
З качуром за ними,
Ловить ряску, розмовляє
З дітками своїми.
5. Тече вода край города,
Вода ставом стала.
Прийшла дівча воду брати,
Брало, заспівало.

Пісня на сл. Т.Шевченка   «Зацвіла в долині»

Танок «Біля калини»

Вед. Ось послухайте казку, чому цей кущ має таку назву.
Діти  Колись давно-давно, в одному селі жила привітна і ласкава дівчина. Звали її Калинкою. Дуже вона любила квіти. На підвіконні їх у неї було багато. Всі люди в селі дуже любили Калинку за її добре і щире серце. Навесні Калинка, як завжди, пішла у ліс. Нелегко їй було сюди добиратися. Довгий шлях пролягав від села до села. І ніде не дерева, ні кущика.
«Дай, - думає Калинка, - посаджу тут щось, нехай росте.»
Так і зробила. Пішла, викопала в лісі тоненьке стебельце і посадила край шляху. А щоб  воно росло, Калинка з криниці носила воду, поливала. Розрослося стебельце у великий кущ. Іде шляхом подорожній, стомився, піт витирає. Бачить – рясний кущ. Підійшов ближче. Під кущем трава зеленіє, пташки співають. Сів подорожній перепочити і сказав: «Спасибі тим роботящим рукам, що цей кущ посадили і тому доброму серцю, що його викохало. Тут кущ від сну стрепенувся. Гіллячки напружилися, листячко поширшало. Гульк – і враз він вкрився білим цвітом. Дивиться перехожий – що ж буде далі?
Обсипався цвіт, а замість нього ягоди червоні. Як намистинки виблискують. І кожне зернятко схоже на маленьке серце. Прийшла і Калинка до свого улюбленця – і здивувалася: «Звідки такі зернятка?». А кущ нахиляється до неї і шепоче: «Це на згадку про твоє добре серце. А щоб люди тебе не забували, подаруй мені своє ім’я, Калинко!»
Вед. Відтоді так і називають цей кущ – калиною.
Дівчата  Ой, ви, хлопці веселенькі!
Ми дівчата молоденькі!
А ідіть-но ви до нас,
Потанцюємо в цей чаc!
Хл. Ми не хочемо,
Ми не вміємо!
Дівчата А ми навчимо!
Хлопці А сміятися не будете?
Дівчата Як станцюєте!

Український таночок

Вед. Гарна калина в усі пори року. Навесні закосичена ніжно зеленим цвітом, а білими квітами вкривається насамкінець весни. Влітку її плоди нелегко помітити серед густого лапатого листя. І тільки наприкінці серпня рум’яніють, наливаються гірким соком, визирають із листя.
Дівчата 1. У калиночок маленьких
Є хустинки червоненькі
Ще й зелені фартушки,
Ось які ці ягідки!
2. Вітер ягідками грав
З гілочок їх позбивав,
Вони з кущика скотились,
Танцювати заходились.

Танок калинок

Діти :1. Вчора ще дзвеніли коси
В гаї на лужку,
Нині ж там стоїть вже осінь
В жовтім кожушку
2. Я до неї у долину
Вибіг із воріт.
Придивився, то ж калина
В золоті стоїть.
3. Сильний дощик поливає,
Він калину не лякає!

Пісня «Осінній дощик»

Вед. Дощик залишив нам калюжі на доріжках. Давайте пограємо у гру

«Перестрибни калюжу»

Діти:1.Все жахав мороз калину:
Побілієш ти, як сніг.
Заморожу до загину, -
Заморозити ж не зміг.
2.Червоніла, пламеніла,
Грона жевріли, як жар,
Не лякалась, не біліла, -
Не калина, а пожар.
3.А коли прибігли діти,
Любо мовила вона –
Ви мене в коші беріте –
Я морожена – смачна!

Пісня «Калинові ліхтарі»

Вед. Діти, взимку з калини печуть пиріжки, куштують смачне варення. Куди ще можна покласти калину, дізнаємося, коли пограємо у гру

«Зваримо борщ та узвар»

Виходить дівчина – Калина
Вед. Дівчинка, ти хто?
Калина Щоб дізнатись, як мене звати, треба загадку відгадати:
За хатою, у садочку, у зеленому віночку
У червоному намисті дівчинонька чепуриться.
І збігаються всі діти, щоб на неї подивиться.
За намисто кожен смик, та й укине на язик.
Діти відгадують.
Калина А ви про мене ще загадки знаєте?
Діти:1. У вінку зеленолистім
У червоному намисті
Видивляється у воду
На свою хорошу вроду.
2. І не дівчина, а червоні стрічки має.
3. навесні білим цвітом –
А восени – червоним плодом.
Калина Що роблять з моєї деревини?
Діти: музичні інструменти.
Хлопці (танцюристи) 1.На калині зрізав гілку,
Змайстрував собі сопілку,
І сопілка грає, грає,
Бо веселий голос має.
2. Мова в ній калинова,
Древа сонячна гілка,
Серця тиха розмова –
Калинова сопілка!

Танок з сопілками

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Лесюнька (15.01.2020)

----------


## аринет

звичайне робоче музичне заняття. можливо, комусь знадобиться...

КОНСПЕКТ МУЗИЧНОГО ЗАНЯТТЯ для середньої групи

МЕТА: продовжувати вчити змінювати рухи згідно зі змінами в музиці; розвивати уяву дітей; удосконалювати навички слухання, привчати слухати уважно; розвивати здатність відчувати і розрізняти засоби музичної виразності; розвивати інтерес до музики засобами наочності; вчити правильно інтонувати мелодію пісні, починати спів відразу після музичного вступу, правильно брати дихання між фразами; закріплювати вміння дітей співати легким природнім голосом, чітко і виразно вимовляти слова пісні; закріпити поняття довгі та короткі звуки, вміння їх відтворювати; привчати виконувати танцювальні рухи чітко і злагоджено, змінювати їх згідно з музичним супроводом; розвивати вміння дітей пластикою передавати характер танцю; створити позитивний настрій; виховувати любов до музики.

МАТЕРІАЛ:         портрет композитора В.Моцарта, наочні картки для визначення характеру твору та засобів музичної виразності, запис мультфільму на музику «Маленької нічної серенади», рукавичка Зайчик, ілюстрації із зображенням зими, конвертики зі смужечками, подушки, новорічні султанчики.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
I.	Сьогодні до нас на заняття прийшли гості. Давайте з ними привітаємось музичним привітанням:  
-	 Добрий день, діти! 
-	Добрий день, добрий день, скільки світла і пісень.

II.      Коли я сьогодні зранку йшла до дитячого садочка то дуже змерзла… , а ви? Ви були  тепло одягнені, так? Давайте зараз уявимо, що ми з вами довго гралися на вулиці і змерзли. А зігрітися я пропоную під  музику, згодні?
Вправа «Вот так холод», Железнові
-  Зігрілися? А тепер сідайте на стільчики і почнемо працювати. 


III.     Зараз прозвучить фрагмент музики. Ваше завдання уважно послухати його і сказати як називається цей твір і який композитор його написав.
Слухання уривка з «Маленької нічної серенади», В.Моцарт
-	Як називається цей твір?
-	Хто автор цього твору?

          Діти, сьогодні у мене для вас є сюрприз. Зараз ми переглянемо мультик, який створений на основі музики «Маленької нічної серенади». Тож сідайте зручно, дивіться і уважно слухайте музику, а потім ми з вами поговоримо про її характер.
                                  Слухання і перегляд мультфільму
А тепер ми повинні зясувати , яка ця музика за характером і які почуття вона передає. Допоможуть у цьому наші картинки. Машо, підійди і вибери ту картинку, яка, на твою думку,  передає характер прослуханої музики. Діти, ви згодні з таким вибором? Отже, музику «Маленької нічної серенади» якими словами можна описати? Вона… (весела, радісна, бадьора, енергійна, ніжна). 
Далі пригадаємо засоби  музичної виразності. 
-	В якому темпі звучала наша музика? 
-	А динаміка, з якою силою вона звучала ? Тихо, голосно чи по-різному?


IV. Пропоную дітям порухатись і виконати вправу.
Вправа «Мы ногами топ-топ-топ», Железнові

V.     1). А тепер сіли всі рівненько і покажіть мені де у вас захований горішок в ротику? Доторкніться пальчиком. Витягніть губки в трубочку, як бджілки; і посміхніться.
         2). Сьогодні на занятті нам допоможе розспіватися зайчик. Давайте пригадаємо поспівочку, яку ми знаємо (основна частина виконується всіма разом, кінцівка – окремою дитиною)
Виконання поспівки «Іграшкові іменини»

         3). Сьогодні ми продовжимо вивчати нову пісеньку. А ну вгадайте про що вона? (Звучить вступ до пісні «Сніжок»). 
- про зиму;
- а ще про що? допоможе нам картинка;
- про сніг!
          Правильно, молодці! Але спочатку я хотіла б побачити чи слухняні й не ледачі ваші ротики? 
- Давайте пошепки повторимо слова 1-го куплету, але так, щоб наші гості їх чули, тому вимовляємо кожне слово чітко. 
- А тепер здивовано…
- А тепер радісно…
           Зараз пригадаємо мелодію пісні, проспівавши її на склад «ля».
-А тепер зі словами…
- слухаємо вступ і починаємо співати всі разом. Нагадую, що дихання ми беремо між фразами.
Виконання 1-го куплету пісні «Сніжок»

VI.
Музично-дидактична гра «Прогулянка»
-  А тепер перейдемо на наші хмаринки. У мене і у кожного з вас є смужечки різної товщини. Нагадую, що вузенькими ми зображуємо короткі за тривалістю звуки і рахуємо «раз», а широкими – довгі звуки і рахуємо «раз і». Зараз давайте викладемо зі смужечок такий ритмічний малюнок: довгий звук і два коротких. Нагадую, що  починаємо викладати від нотки. Отже, перед нами 3смужечки, які позначають три звуки, значить плескати ми будемо скільки раз? Три. Проплескуємо…  
- А тепер викладіть самі малюнок з чотирьох коротких звуків. Проговоримо його: раз, і, раз, і. Діма, проплескай сам. Повторимо всі разом. 
- наступне завдання: викладіть малюнок з двох довгих звуків. Смужечок скільки в нас? Дві. Отже плекаємо скільки раз? Два. Проговоримо малюнок: раз і, раз і. Яно, проплескай сама. Повторимо всі разом. Молодці! 


VII. Ми ще з вами вчили таночок. Я пропоную затанцювати його і подарувати нашим гостям, згодні? Тож беріть султанчики в дві руки і займайте місця в два рядочки. Нагадую, що рухи повинні бути плавні, ніжні, лагідні.
Виконання таночка «Іскорки»

-  Отже, підведемо підсумок нашого заняття: сьогодні ми з вами слухали музику, співали, гралися і танцювали. Ви все робили правильно, були активними, уважно мене слухали і я вами дуже задоволена. Молодці! На цьому наше заняття закінчено, скажіть мені і нашим гостям музичне до побачення.
-  До побачення, діти! 
- До побачення вам скажем, завтра прийдемо ми знов.

----------

ennisool (01.02.2017), iraalex2006 (17.11.2019), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Лильчик (09.10.2016)

----------


## Алена Болинская

Девчоноки хочу выставить занятие в І младшей групе

Хід заняття .
 (діти під марш заходять до залу)

 Муз.кер. Діти , коли я прийшла до дитячого садка , зайшла до залу ,побачила сонячного промінчика , якого відправило до нас сонечко з терміновою новиною .

Справа в тому ,що Машенька блукала по лісі і потрапила в хатинку до Трьох ведмедиків , але назад дорогу додому не пам’ятає . Дівчинка дуже прохала сонячний промінчик завітати до дитячого садка. Давайте врятуємо Машу. Для цього нам треба добре підготуватися . Ми повинні бути сильними та спритними. То ж вирушаймо в дорогу. 
Крокуємо . А коли почуєте гучну музику, зупиніться і поплескайте три рази.

 Муз.кер. Діти , щоб не загубитися , ми будемо під гучну музику плескайте в долоні , а під тиху – піднімемо руки вгору і будемо ними колихати. Слухайте уважно!

                                       (Вправа «Тихо – голосно  в долоні плескай»)

 Муз.кер. :
Ось  я чую в лісі хтось ходить

                                 (з’являється  лялька лялькового театру – Вовк)
Вовк:
Я – сірий Вовк , ходжу ліском
і всі мене бояться,
бо недарма ж я звусь вовком,
я можу і кусаться…
Я не їв уже днів сім,
тож я зараз когось з’їм !!
Муз. Керівник :
Ой не їш нас Вовчику ,ми Машу їдемо визволяти , вона в лісі заблукала, чекає нас в хатинці у трьох ведмедиків

Вовк:
ну гаразд , не буду вас їсти , але пісеньку мені хоч заспівайте

                                       ( Поспівка «Летить Сніжок» муз Т.Шутенка)
Вовк :
гарно співали , що ж рушайте далі


 Муз.кер.
 Пішли далі .(Діти ідуть під марш). 
ой чую хтось шарудить

(виходить Мишка - ляльковий театр)

Мишка:
Я маленьке мишенятко
змерзли в мене ноженята
По лісочку я ходила
Рукавички загубила
Можливо ви мені допоможете малята?

Музичний керівник:
Звичайно , в нас  є зайві рукавички (дає мишці)
Ось тобі і не мерзни, а для того, щоб Морозець тебе  так сильно не морозив, ми з малятами ще й його попросимо

                                                          (Пісня «Морозець»)

Мишка:
спасибі вам, малята
і щоб я без вас робила, знаю ви Машу шукаєте , ось цією стежечкою  йдіть вона вас і приведе до будиночка  ведмедиків

Муз.кер.
 Пішли далі .(Діти ідуть під марш).

(Діти ідуть по місточку)
 Муз.кер. А ось зайчик .
Тыльки в зайчика такий сумний настрій

Зайчку,чому ти такий сумний

Зайчик
всі звірята в ліску взимку гріються запальними таночками  - їм тепленько
а я танцювати зовсім не всмію,ось і мерзну …
Як мені не сумавити

 В полі на горбочку
 Зайченя сидить .
 Свої лапи гріє ,
 А ми йому допоможемо
Покажемо як танцювати вміємо

                                               ( «Танок зайченят» музика Філіпенка)
Зайчик:
ой як весело , дякую вам, малята, тепер і я танцювати вмію,як тільки морозець  ,я відразу буду танцювати ,як ви мене навчили

 Муз.кер. А нам потрібно вирушати в дорогу за Машою. 

                                                        (Діти крокують під марш)
 Муз.кер. А ось і хатинка трьох ведмедів. Ой дивіться , це ж Михайло Потапич  ,а ось  і Маша

Михайло Потапович : (лялька лялькового театру)
А ось і за Машею прийшли малята, вам напевно сонячний зайчик передав звістку від неї?
Сумно нам без Маші буде …
Маша (лялька –маріонетка)
Ну ,щоб Михайло Потапович не дуже сумував  давайте  з ним ще в гру пограємо 

                                              (Гра «Діти  та ведмідь»)

Михайло Потапович:
Ой на веселили ви мене, дякую вам малята ,дякую тобі Машенька
Та як я малят без частування відпущу
Маша приготувала такий смачний чай  з медом хочемо  і вас пригостити

                                                        (Д/гра «Прохолоди чай»)
Маша:
Дякую тобі Михайло Потапович за  гостину ,дякую вам малята ,що  в біді мене не залишили  ,ви мене з лісу проведіть , а далі я вже сама дорогу знайду , а ви   рушайте  до себе в дитячий садок ,у вас там ще багато справ
(Діти рушають по лісу, виходячи  з нього Маша прощається, діти виходять з залу

----------

#Ленуся (11.03.2019), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Note (11.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020)

----------


## Музрукоff

ЦІКАВА ЛОГОРИТМІКА
ВСЕМ, кто узнает свои стихи, игры, идеи БОЛЬШОЕ-БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
"Зимова прогулянка"
Муз. кер.           В залі музика лунає, чути спів, і чути сміх
                          Нас сьогодні запросила логоритміка усіх
                          Логоритміка – це свято для усіх-усіх маляток
                          Логоритміка – це сміх і здоров’я для усіх.

(Діти заходять до зали)

Динамічна вправа «Зігрівалочка» (Музыка с форума)

Ідем, ідем з тобою вдвох доріжкою зимовою, (ідуть парами по колу)
Ідем, ідем з тобою вдвох стежиночкою довгою. 
Ми руками – хлоп, хлоп, ми ногами – топ, топ,
Головою – круть, круть, стукаємо в грудь, грудь.
А на вулиці мороз, відморозить можна ніс,
Відморозить вушка, щічки ніби плюшки
Мороз і холод не страшні, якщо з тобою разом ми,
Ми в теплий шарф сховаєм ніс і всіх зігріє дружній спів
Ми руками – хлоп, хлоп, ми ногами – топ, топ,
Головою – круть, круть, стукаємо в грудь, грудь.
А на вулиці мороз, відморозить можна ніс,
Відморозить вушка, щічки ніби плюшки

Муз. кер.           Діти, сьогодні у нас багато гостей. Давайте привітаємося з ними.

Емоційно-вольовий тренінг «Здрастуй друже!»
(Діти вітають одне одного торкаючись долонькою, промовляючи слова «Здрастуй друже». Права долоня лежить на лівій долоні сусіда. По закінченні показують вперед по черзі долоньки і роблять 2 оплески, промовляючи «Всім, всім добрий день!» )

Вихов.              А сьогодні ми про зиму будем розмовляти, 
Іграми веселими сніжную вітати.
Хто з вас про зиму, дітки, знає,
Яка вона іще буває?

Мовленева гра «Зима буває…»
(Діти добирають прикметники до слова «зима»)

Муз. кер.         Молодці! Багато гарних слів придумали про зимоньку. 
                          Снігопад та віхола – це зимові справи,
А ось малих діточок взимку ждуть забави,
І коли малята наші погуляти йдуть,
Друзів із собою зазвичай беруть.
А якщо ви друзів цих, любі дітки знаєте,
                         То й загадочки про них легко відгадаєте.

Гра «Відгадай загадку»
(Діти відгадують загадки і показують відгадки на малюнках)
1.	Дві сестриченьки довгенькі, дерев’яні та вузенькі
Гордо носики задрали, по сніжку мене катали.   (Лижі)

2.	Черевички це такі, на яких є полозки.
По льоду біжать вони, звуться просто… (Ковзани)

3.	Ти їх на гірку витягаєш, а потім зручно в них сідаєш,
Мотузочку у руки взяв – і віхором униз помчав.   (Санчата)

Муз. кер.        А давайте з вами покатаємося на ковзанах! Хочете? І куди ж ми поїдемо? Може в зимовий ліс? Поїхали!!!

Ігрова ритміка «Веселі ковзани» (танец под песню из мф)

Мімічно-артикуляційна вправа «Зимонька»

Муз.кер.     Ми прибули в у ліс зимовий, яке ж усе навкруг чудове!    (О-о-о! здивування)
Справа ялинка зелена стоїть (У-у-у! повертають голову праворуч, уважно вдивляються)
Зліва он друга на діток глядить (повертають голову ліворуч, захоплено дивляться)
Хмари по сірому небу пливуть (дивляться вгору, радіють)
Напевно сніжинки на землю везуть (сідають на підлогу)
Вітер зимовий виє між сосен (дують в пляшечки)
Сніжинки сідають на губки, на носик (облизують верхню і нижню губки)
Ротик відкрий, язичок витягай, швидко маленьку сніжинку спіймай                           (утримувати широким витягнутий язик 5-7 сек)
А тепер ми язичок наш погойдаємо, ось так –
Небо – земля, небо – земля, свій язичок гойдаю я.  (Д/в 2009 № )
Тож і ти, часу не гай, язичок свій погойдай.
Та дивись, не лінись, вгору – вниз, вгору – вниз (висовують язик, тягнуться їм по черзі то до носа, то до підборіддя)

Вихов.                А тепер ми трішки відпочинемо з дороги і послухаємо казочку. 

Голосова вправа «Хмара і сніжинки»

Жила-була мама Хмара. І була вона ось така (педагог викладає зображення на магнітну дошку)
У неї були дітки-сніжинки. Мама-Хмара співала їм колискову пісню (педагог співає звук «у-у» - велика терція, діти повторюють і показують рукою; потім звуки 
«о-о», «а-а»)
Одного разу дітки-сніжинки захотіли погратися. Ось одна сніжинка зістрибнула на землю. (педагог викладає сніжинки на магнітну дошку і співає звук «у» на стакато зверху вниз; діти повторюють і показують рукою, потім «о», «а»)
А внизу на землі їх підхопив веселий вітерець і закружляв (вібрація голосом і «вертушки» руками)
Награлись сніжинки і захотіли додому. Вітерець поклав їх на свої долоньки і високо підкинув (звуки «у», «о», «а» на гліссандо знизу вверх; розкриті долоньки різко підняти вгору)
А із інших хмаринок сніжинки все падали і падали. Он скільки снігу навалило. Ціла гора.
Вокальне музикування «Гора» (логопедические распевки Овчинникова)

Ра-ра-ра, ра-ра-ра – на дворі у нас гора,
Ру-ру-ру, ру-ру-ру – погукаймо дітвору,
Ри-ри-ри, ри-ри-ри – покатаймося з гори,
Ра-ра-ра, ра-ра-ра – дуже рада дітвора!

Муз. кер.           Ми з вами розспівалися, розігріли голосочки, тож заспіваймо весело нашу пісеньку про зиму

Пісня «Зимонька-красуня»

Муз кер.     Гарна хатинка здалеку видніє, хто проживає в ній, хай до нас вийде!

(Заходить Маша, тягне за собою сонного Ведмедя)

Маша.               Мішка! Мішка! Погуляй зі мною, погуляй зі мною. Ну пограй зі мною.    (помічає дітей)
                          Ой, дітки! Вітаю! Мішка! Мішка! Подивись у нас гості. Мішка, ти що спиш? Ну вставай, скоріш вставай, з нами в ігри ти пограй!

Вихов.              Машенька, а давай ми з тобою пограємо?! Пограємо, дітки, з Машею?  А Ведмідь нехай спить, має право.
                          Розімнемо ручки трішки і пограємо у сніжки!

Пальчикова гімнастика «Сніжки»

Весело на гірці Сергійку і Маринці (ляскають долонями по колінах)
В сніжки будемо ми грати від Мороза утікати (стискати та розтискати кулачки)
Раз, два, три, чотири  (загинати пальці в кулак, починаючи з великого)
Ми сніжки гуртом ліпили («ліпити» сніжок, змінюючи положення рук)
Круглі  (показати коло з’єднав пальці обох рук)
Кріпкі (стиснути долоні в «замок»)
І гладенькі (гладити однією рукою іншу,стиснуту в кулак)
Шкода, що не солоденькі!  (погрожувати пальчиком)

Ігрова вправа «Гра у сніжки»  
(на першу частину музики діти «ліплять» сніжки з паперу, на другу частину музики – кидаються сніжками) 
Вихов.              Кружляють, кружляють, кружляють сніжинки
Як білі пір’їнки лягають в перинки
Перинки, подушки весь ліс укривають,
А звірі слідами усе прикрашають.

Слухання «Хто ходив?»
(Діти слухають музичні фрагменти і визначають хто ходив по галявині, виставляють відповідні картинки: ведмідь, лисичка, зайчик, білочка)

Маша.                А я вмію розпізнавати сліди усіх звірів у лісі. Так. Що не вірите? Можете у Мішки попитати. Мішка-а-а! Мішка! Скажи їм…..   (будить Ведмедя, той встає, киває головою)

Муз. кер.             Ну, якщо так, ми зараз перевіримо, чи дійсно ти, Маша, вмієш впізнавати тварин за ходою.  Зараз наші дітки будуть показувати різних звірів, а ти здогадайся, кого ми зображуємо.

Ігрова гімнастика «По слідах»
(під час гри Маша невірно називає тварин, Ведмідь їй підказує жестами)

Маша.               Ой, щось я зовсім заплуталася. Давайте розбиратися!
               (звертає увагу на сліди, що на стіні). Ось це зайчик?! А це зайчик? Ну тоді оце зайчик. Ні? Невже вовк?! А оце вовк? А де вовк? А-а-а, ось вовк. Ні?! А хто? Це ти – Мішка?!
             (в цей час Ведмідь їй намагається підказати, але Маша не розуміє)

Вихов.             Ну досить. Ось, Маша, тобі відбитки слідів. Ми будемо з дітками тобі розказувати, а ти відтворюй це на папері.

Динамічна гра «Лісові звірята»

Важко тупає ведмідь – туп, туп, туп, туп  (по черзі ляскають руками по колінах)
Швидко лисонька біжить – туп-туп-туп-туп, туп-туп-туп-туп. (легко тупотять ногами)
Зайчик  по сніжку петляє – плиг, скік, плиг, скік (плесь – туп)
Білка з гілочок стрибає – скік-скік-скік, скік-скік-скік. (по 3 оплески біля вушка)

Муз.кер.          Діти, погляньте, які цікаві вийшли візерунки. Зараз за допомогою музичних інструментів озвучимо їх. 

Інструментальне музикування
(Діти на ложках грають умовні партитури) рус нар мел "Боярыня"

(Вмикається музика заметілі)
Вихов.                Ой, що це?
Діти:                   Ой, що це?
Вихов.                Вітер. Вітер виє?
Діти                    Вітер виє. В-в-в-в! (не дуже голосно)
Вихов.                Почалася заметіль?
Діти:                   Почалася заметіль. У-у-у-у! (голосно)
Муз.кер.             Метелиця, метелиця, сніг по полю стелиться
                            Хто крутиться, вертиться, той і заметелиться.

Креативний тренінг «Заметіль»
 (Вихователь роздає дітям білі стрічки і пропонує зобразити «віхолу». Діти виконують різноманітні рухи зі стрічками в ритмі музиці)

Вихов.                 Завірюха вгомонилась. А у нас цікаве діло –

Масаж біологічно активних зон «Сніговик»

Раз – рука, два – рука  (витягнути по черзі руки вперед)
Ліпим ми сніговика  (імітують ліплення сніжків)
Три-чотири – гладим шию, намалюєм ротик щиро (погладити долонями шию, розтягти губи в посмішці)
П’ять – морквинка є для носа (розтерти кулачками крильця носа)
Дві вуглинки для очей (легко надавлювати долонями на очі)
Шість – надінем шляпу косо, хай сміється для дітей (притулити долоні ребром до лоба, розтерти лоб)
Сім і вісім – оживай, разом з нами ти пограй! (оплески)

Маша.                   Ой! Я знаю хто буде сніговиком! Ой я така на допомогу швидка. Мішка, мішка! Прокидайся, ось тобі ніс-морквинка, ось відерце. Справжній сніговик вийшов!

Рухлива гра «Сніговик Єгорка»  (Картушина Конспекты занятий с детьми 6-7 лет)
Лихо, сдвинув набекрень (дети, взявшись за руки, идут по кругу)
Старое ведерко,
Прислонился на плетень (останавливаются)
Снеговик Егорка
У него пылает нос (приставляют руки к носу, показывая длинный нос)
Весело и ярко.
На дворе стоит мороз, (скрещивают руки и похлопывают ладонями по плечам)
А Егорке жарко. (вытягивают руки вперед)
Приглашает он ребят (манят руками)
Прокатиться с горки. (поднимают руки вверх и резко опускают вниз)
Глазки весело блестят, (ставят руки на пояс и качают головой)
Радостно Егорке.
Раз-два! Раз-два-три! (хлопают в ладоши)
Нас, Егорка, догони! (хлопают ладошками по коленкам)
(Дети разбегаются, а Снеговик их догоняет.)
Вихов.                   Ну, що, Маша, час вже нам повертатися у садочок.

Маша.               А гостинці? Мішка! Мішка! Дай цукерки.                
           (Ведмідь відмахується від Маши) Дай! А не то сама знайду.
          (Ведмідь дістає коробку з цукерками, дає одну ) Іще! (Ведмідь ховає за спину) Ти що, хочеш , щоб малята голодні лишились?! Іще! Іще!
          (Ведмідь віддає усю коробку, важко здихає). Ось вам малята, за те, що пограли зі мною. Дякую. Приходьте ще до нас! До побачення!

Вихов.               А на чому ж тепер поїдемо у садок?
Діти:                  На санчатах, на лижах, на ковзанах…

Ігрова ритміка «Розваги взимку» (коломийки)

Наші хлопчики й дівчатка весело гуляли (жваве крокування на місці)
Своїх друзів на санчатах залюбки катали (імітують катання саночок за мотузку)
Упряглися в ті санчата, мов гривасті коні (розбиваються на трійки)
Швидко бігали малята – вітер не догонить! (пересуваються у трійках прямим галопом)
Хай зима собі лютує, ще й морозом дише,(вправа на відновлення дихання: глибокий вдих – руки піднімають, видих – плавно опускають)
Наші діточки мандрують по сніжку на лижах (імітують одягання лиж та лижних палиць)
Їдуть лижі, їдуть лижі, лижню залишають,
Навіть по сніжку глибокім в лісі проїжджають (пересування вперед не відриваючи ступнів від підлоги)
Сковані міцненьким льодом озера та річки (зупиняються і виконують нахили вперед, зображуючи працю з молотком)
Всюди крига, всюди крига, де була водичка (присідають і водять долонями паралельно підлозі)
Та хлоп’ята і дівчата й тут не нудьгували (підводяться, ставлять руки на пояс)
Ковзани свої сріблясті усі повзували (зображують одягання ковзанів)
Покатайся-но із нами, набирайся хисту:
Станеш спритним хокеїстом або фігуристом! (зображують катання на ковзанах, імітуючи танцювальні рухи або гру у хокей)

Муз.кер.           Ну що, дітки, сподобалась вам наша зимова прогулянка? Не втомились? От і добре. На цьому наше заняття закінчено, ви підете в групу і я хочу попросити вас намалювати мені те, що вам найбільше сподобалося в нашій подорожі. Домовились? До побачення!!!

----------

Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## Пензева Людмила

*****
У лісі народилася,
В  майстерні робилася,
А  в руках плаче.
(сопілка)
******
З гілки вирізана,
Гладенько витесана,
Дірочки має,
Гарно співає.
(сопілка)
******
З гілочки зрізана,
Гладенько витесана,
Співа - заливається.
Як називається?
(сопілка)
*****
Народилась в зеленгаї,
Дірочки маленькі має,
І тому вона співає.
(сопілка)
*****
Сам пустий, голос гучний,
Дріб вибиває, діток збирає.
(барабан)
******
Хто характер добрий має:
Б'ють його, а він лиш грає?
Дітям дуже любо стукати у …….
(барабан)
*****
В оркестрі поважають,
Та б'ють мене, як грають.
(барабан)
*****
Паличку візьму у руки –
По залізних трубах стукай.
Дін-дон, дін-дон, то заграв……..
(металофон)
*****
У рядок лежать пластинки,
Всі дзвінкі, немов крижинки.
Лине музика сто дзвона із мого…..
(металофона)
*****
Має чорні й білі зуби,
Заспівало гарно й любо
Під умілою рукою,
Зчарувало нас з тобою.
(фортепіано)
*****
Чорні дощечки і білі
Має на своєму тілі,
Кожна з них співа слухняно.
Інструмент цей…….
(фортепіано)
*****
Він музикантами керує,
На нього дивиться оркестр,
А публіка його цінує
І віддає тепло сердець.
(диригент)
*****
Багато музикантів
Зібралось разом грати,
Одним лиш тільки словом
Потрібно їх назвати.
(оркестр)
*****
Із вільхи він та із дуба,
В роті чорні й білі зуби.
До зубів торкнись – готово:
Ти почуєш звук чудовий.
(рояль)
*****
Інструмент цей неодмінно
Треба ставить на коліна
І тягнути за боки,
Щоби грав він залюбки
(баян)
*****
Прилягла панянка
На моє плече,
Від її співанки
Аж сльоза тече.
(скрипка)
*****
Сім доріжок в неї є,
Кожна голос подає.
Як музика їх торкнеться,
Пісня у душі озветься.
(гітара)
*****
Дують люди в них щосили,
Щоб вони заголосили.
Дам підказку для хлоп’ят:
З ними ходять на парад.
(труби)
*****
Не в долині, а в горах на полонині
Не сірі воли ревуть, а труби гудуть.
(трембіти)
*****
Тарілки є кришталеві,
Фарфорові і металеві,
А як мідні дві поб’ються –
То святкові звуки ллються.
(литаври)
*****
Барабан йому за брата,
В танці любить він кружляти:
Відбиває ритм, дзвенить
І красиво бубонить.
(бубон)
*****
Не дзвінкі, не стоголосі,
Їх до танцю ми запросим:
Відбивають ритми класно
Головасті……
(мара каси)
*****
Театр ляльковий, що на площах,
Збирав веселих глядачів,
Приносив радість, сміх – і досі
Він вартий наших добрих слів.
(вертеп)
*****
Хто зі мною дружбу має,
Ноти швидко всі впізнає.
(скрипковий чи басовий ключ)
*****
Хто стоїть, як вартовий,
Перед нотними рядками?
Хто рядок нам відкриває,
Місце нотам визначає?
(скрипковий чи басовий ключ)
*****
Не людина, а співає,
Не карусель, а крутиться.
(музичний диск, платівка)
*****
З піснею цією діти виростають,
Бо її бабусі кожному співають.
(колискова)

Бібліотечка вихователя ДС №5, 2009 року,  104 стор.

----------

#Ленуся (19.01.2019), ennisool (01.02.2017), iraalex2006 (17.11.2019), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## cozyG

Конспект традиційного музичного заняття в старшій групі "В країні сонячних зайчиків"
Мета:
-	Розвивати вміння уважно слухати музичний твір; розвивати здатність розрізняти та відтворювати звуки різної тривалості, гучності, висоти; розвивати виконавські здібності; розвивати вміння розрізняти темпи, характери творів; 
-	Виховувати культуру виконання; отримувати задоволення від спільних дій; емоційно відгукуватись на прояви естетичного у житті та діяльності;
-	Вчити емоційно відгукуватись на музику різного характеру; закріпити знання про музичні інструменти та навички гри на них; продовжувати вчити співати природнім голосом, без напруги; вчити самостійно інтерпретувати музику за допомогою спеціальних термінів;
Структура заняття.Вид діяльності.Репертуар.Етап роботи.
 Музично– ритмічна вправа	«Маленькая страна» 
Сл.і муз. І.Ніколаєв	Поглиблена робота
Слухання	«Ой, ходить сон» укр.нар.пісня	Повторення, закріплення
Вправа для розвитку слуху та голосу	«Дзвіночки»	
Співи	«Молитва»К.Перелісна	Знайомство
Співи	«Прощавай, дитячий сад» Муз.А.Філіпової Сл.Т.Ломової	Поглиблена робота
Співи	«Детский сад»Муз.А.Філіпенка Сл..Т.Волгіної	Повторення, закріплення
Гра на музичних інструментах	«Гопак»	Поглиблена робота
Танок	«Джайвик»	Поглиблена робота
Музична гра	«Впізнай по голосу» Муз.Є.Тилічеєвої Сл.Ю.Островського	


Хід заняття:
	Діти заходять до музичної зали під музику до вправи «Маленькая страна». Виконують вправу.
Муз.кер. Молодці, ви пригадали вправу. Зараз ми виконаємо її ще раз, але зверніть увагу на те, щоб: бігти легко, навшпиньках; хитаючи руками, пам’ятати, що пальчики повинні тягнутися вгору, лікті не зігнуті; на обличчі повинна бути посмішка.
	Повторне виконання вправи. По закінченні музики вихователь пускає по стіні сонячного зайчика.
Муз.кер. Ой,діти, подивіться! Хто це до нас завітав? 
Діти.  Сонячний зайчик!
Муз.кер. Малята, здається, він нас кличе сісти на стільчики… 
	За направляючим діти сідають на місця. Муз.кер.дістає лялькового зайчика.
Вдає, ніби іграшка бешкетує, стрибає.
Муз.кер. Щось  наш гість дуже жвавий! Зайчику, ти потрапив на заняття, тут не можна бавитись! (до дітей) діти, давайте розповімо зайчику, як треба поводитись на музичному занятті!
	Відповіді дітей.
Муз.кер. Малята, я придумала, як присмирити цього сонячного дружечка! Яка пісенька може нам допомогти?
Діти. Колискова.
Муз.кер. Вірно! Сідайте рівненько, зараз я вам заспіваю її , а ви подумайте, який характер цього твору.
	Муз.кер.виконує укр.нар.пісню «Ой, ходить сон». Повторює питання.
Діти. Спокійна, наспівна, лірична, мелодійна, лагідна, сонна, протяжна, ніжна, ласкава.
Муз.кер. Молодці! А в якому темпі виконувався цей твір?
Діти. Повільний, спокійний, помірний.
Муз.кер. Дуже добре. Але не можна забути і про динаміку. Нагадайте мені, що це.
Діти. Динаміка – це гучність, сила звуку.
Муз.кер. Правильно. Яка динаміка переважає в цьому творі?
Діти. Тиха.
Муз.кер. А як ви вважаєте, чому?
Діти. Тому, що це колискова пісня.
Муз.кер. А для чого призначена колискова пісня?
Діти. Її співають маленьким діткам, щоб вони заснули.
Муз.кер. Вірно. На попередньому занятті ми познайомились з новим терміном – «регістр». Нагадую, що це відносна висота звуків. У якому регістрі звучить наша пісня?
Діти. У середньому.
Муз.кер. Правильно, молодці. Так як називався твір?
Діти. «Ой, ходить сон».
Муз.кер. А тепер скажемо повну назву: українська народна колискова пісня «Ой, ходить сон». А скажіть, будь ласка, що таке народна пісня?
Діти. Це пісня, яку склав народ.
Муз.кер. А хто ще пише музичні твори?
Діти. Композитор.
Муз.кер. Хто такий к-р? (звертається до малоактивних дітей)
Муз.кер. А ви знаєте, де живуть сонячні зайчики? У казковій країні. Їх будиночки їз квітів, а біля кожного росте дзвіночок, від якого йде тоненька павутинка. Якщо за неї смикнути, то залунає дзвін. Один дзвенить довго, тому що він великий, а маленькі дзвенять дуже коротко, як у нашій музичній вправі.
	(Вправа для розвитку слуху та голосу «Дзвіночки») 
Муз.кер. Діти, в своїй сонячній країні зайчики дуже полюбляють свята. Яке християнське свято наближається? 
Діти. Великдень.
Муз.кер. Вірно. Давайте пригадаємо, які пісні ми вже вивчили до цього свята?
Діти. «Писанка», «Христос Воскрес».
Муз.кер. А сьогодні ми познайомимося з новою піснею, яка називається «Молитва». З давніх давен до Великодня дітки піснями прославляли Бога та просили у Нього  здоров’я, щастя, розуму. Адже дитяча молитва завжди буде почута. Прослухайте цю пісню ,а потім розкажете мені, про що співається в ній.
	Слухання пісні «Молитва». Повторення запитання. 
Діти.  Про те, як дітки просять Бога здоров’я, розуму, щастя.
Муз.кер. Вірно. А який характер у неї?
Діти.  Спокійна, мирна, величальна, протяжна.
Муз.кер.  А як вирозумієте таку фразу: «на довгі літа», «душею чисті»?
	Пояснення змісту незнайомих висловів.
Муз.кер.  Зараз прослухайте цю пісню ще раз і на повтореннях слів можете мені підспівувати.
	Повторне виконання.
Муз.кер.  То як називається ця пісня?
Діти.  «Молитва».
Муз.кер.  Ви, мабуть, притомилися сидіти, та й зайчик наш засумував… давайте трішки розімнемось!
	Хвилинка рухової активності. 
Муз.кер. Діти! В країні Сонячних зайчиків немає дитячого садочка. Давайте для нашого гостя заспіваємо пісеньку про те, як нам живеться тут! Будьте уважними. Ця пісня відрізняється від попередньої характером, темпом.
	Спів пісні «Детский сад»
Муз.кер. А зараз заспіваємо її ще раз, але думайте про те, що останній куплет починаємо тихо, сумно, а приспів все голосніше і голосніше. Такий хід у динаміці називається «Крещендо». Всі разом: крещендо.       Що таке крещендо? (звертається до малоактивних дітей.) поступове збільшення сили звучання.
	Повторне виконання.
Муз.кер. А тепер згадаємо, до якого свята ми розучували пісню «Прощавай, дитячий сад».
Діти.  До випускного.
Муз.кер.  Давайте потренуємось її  співати дуже виразно, наспівно, мелодійно.
	Спів пісні «Прощавай, дитячий сад»
Муз.кер. Зверніть увагу на динаміку цієї пісні: щоб глядачу було цікаво слухати твір, він повинен бути яскравим та неодноманітним. Ви повинні співом передавати свої почуття.
	Повторне виконання твору.
Муз.кер. Ой, діти, подивіться: зайчик щось нам приніс! (дістає коробку з музичними інструментами). Давайте заграємо!
	Музикування дітей.
Муз.кер.  Діти! У країні сонячних зайчиків живуть дуже веселі звірятки! Вони дуже полюбляють бавитись і танцювати! Давайте і ми зараз з вами трішки потанцюємо. Вставайте зі своїх місць і виходьте до віконечка.
	Танок «Джайвік». Відпрацювання рухів 2 куплета.
Муз.кер.  Дуже добре! А тепер давайте навчимо зайчика грати у веселу гру «Впізнай по голосу». 
	гра «Впізнай по голосу».
Муз.кер. Ставайте, діти , в коло і ми пригадаємо чим займалися на занятті.
-	Як називається колискова, яку ми слухали?
-	Що таке народна пісня?
-	До якого свята ми розучували пісню «Молитва»?
-	Як називається музичний інструмент, схожий на бубен, але без тканинової перетинки?
Муз.кер. Молодці! ви дуже гарно попрацювали і зайчик вирішив вас нагородити званням «Друга країни Сонячних Зайчиків»
	Муз.кер. роздає медалі.
Муз.кер. Наше заняття закінчено, до побачення.

----------

треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## cozyG

Конспект бінарного заняття на тему "Картинки зими"
Мета: Виховувати емоційне ставлення до намальованого. Продовжувати вчити дітей ритмічно наносити мазки пензликом, малювати різні види ліній, правильно користуватися пальчиком. Розвивати чуття кольору, естетичний смак. Спонукати дітей отримувати радість від роботи, її результатів. Виховувати акуратність під час малювання. 
	Підтримувати у дітей емоційний відгук на музику, вчити визначати її характер; формувати уміння уважно слухати твір від початку до кінця, розвивати музичне сприйняття, увагу, уяву; формувати уміння слухати й чути красу звучання голосу; розвивати культуру виконання творчих вільних рухів, вчити орієнтуватись у просторі.

Хід заняття

У супроводі музики А.Вівальді («Зима», цикл «Пори року») діти виходять на килимок.
	Стало білим навкруги –
	Я розтрушую сніги,
	Наганяю холоди,
	Воду сковую в льоди.
	В дружбі з дітьми усіма.
	Здогадались? Я - . . . . . . (зима)
Вихователь. Діти, наше сьогоднішнє заняття називається «Картинки зими». Як ви гадаєте, що може означати ця назва? 
Діти. -    Ми будемо говорити про зиму;
-	Будемо розглядати зимові картинки;
-	Малювати зиму.
Музичний керівник.  А тепер заплющіть очі і слухайте. (звучить фонограма звуків природи «Завірюха») Що це?
Діти. Вітер .
Музичний керівник. Це віє легенький літній вітерець? 
Діти. Ні.
Музичний керівник. Вірно, ці звуки, які ви чуєте набагато сильніші. Ви чуєте справжню зимову завірюху, хурделицю. А тепер поставте свої руки, і дмухайте на них так, неначе віє віхола. (Пропонує кожному дмухнути на руку так, щоб вітерець був холодний, а Звук повітряного струменя нагадував виття. Діти дмухають.) А тепер ми створимо диво: прямісінько в групі почнеться завірюха (Бере жменю Конфеті, потроху підкидає, а всі гуртом дмухають, щоб все це літало у повітрі.) Молодці, ви справжні чарівники!
Вихователь. Яка чудова пора року – зима! Поети залюбки описують її красу і чарівність. Пригадаймо вірші, що їх ми вчили, й поміркуймо, якою ж  з’являється перед нами зимонька – зима.
	Вже летить пухнастий сніг,
	Холодніше стало.
	Тільки, зимо, нас усіх
Ти не налякала!

Сніг летить і стелиться,
Це мете метелиця.
Ой, померзли в мене вуха –
Дуже сильна завірюха.

Прилетіла з-за села 
Віхола лапата.
Снігу, снігу намела
У дворі багато!

Хуртовина, хуртовина,
Віє котрий день невпинно,
Снігом крутить, сніг несе,
Замітає геть усе!

Вихователь. Тож, яка, діти, вона  - зима?
Діти. Біла, холодна, чарівна, святкова, сніжна, морозна, весела.
		Педагог пропонує дітям зібрати репродукції картин, 
які за своїм настроєм відповідають тому,
 про що йдеться в віршах.
Музичний керівник. Прийшла до нас зимонька і ми дуже їй радіємо. Та прийшла вона не сама – а  із братиком своїм. Його звуть Морозець. Тож давайте зараз заспіваємо про нього пісеньку.
		Виконання пісні «Морозець»
Вихователь. На санчатах, ковзанах
	Взимку всі катаються.
	Не страшить мороз нікого – 
	Діти усміхаються.
		Педагог запрошує дітей покататися на санчатах. Під фонограму виконуються вправи за вказівками педагога: 
-	катаємося парами
-	катаємося по колу
-	катаємося поодинці
-	катаємося, хто як хоче
-	кружляємо
-	підскакуємо  на пагорбках.
Музичний керівник. А тепер всі, неначе маленькі сніжіночки полетіли на свої місця. Давайте ми з вами зараз послухаємо твір, який називається «На санчатах». Пам’ятайте, під час слухання треба сидіти мовчки, уважно слухати і міркувати над питанням, яке я вам задам. А питання буде таке: Який настрій цієї музики.
		Після слухання твору діти дають відповіді на питання.
Діти. Весела, святкова, сонячна, радісна.
Музичний керівник. А чому музика має саме такий настрій? Тому, що вона супроводжує відпочинок дітей. Малята катаються на санчатах, їм дуже весело, всюди чути сміх і радість, а зараз ми з вами трішки відпочинемо і розімнемось.
		Проводиться музична фізхвилинка. музичний керівник співає,
		а діти виконують відповідні рухи.
	Діти, встаньте, посміхніться,
	І до сонця потягніться.
	Дзиґою ви покрутіться,
	В різні боки нахиліться.
	Сядьте, встаньте, пострибайте,
	І на місце посідайте.
Вихователь. Молодці, діти! На згадку про сьогоднішнє заняття ви намалюєте ось такі гарненькі санчата.
		Діти малюють у супроводі музики Г. Свиридова 
до к\ф «Заметіль»
по закінченні педагог підводить підсумок заняття.
-	Чи сподобалось вам сьогодніше заняття?
-	Чим  ми займались на ньому?
-	Ви любите зиму?
-	За що ви її любите?

----------


## irina ivanovna

*«Шануй батька й неньку, буде скрізь тобі гладенько»*

                Родинне свято  у середній групі
                      Зал святково прибраний.
                     Діти в українських костюмах.
                 Звучить українська народна пісня.

Вихователь :Шановні батьки, гості, діти!Запрошуємо вас до  нашої господи на хліб – сіль,на бесіду мудру, на свято нашої родини,яке ми назвали «Шануй батька й неньку – буде скрізь тобі гладенько».
Свято родини! Що може бути прекраснішим за той день,коли до отчого порога, до рідної батьківської  хати злітаються діти, онуки,правнуки,щоб низенько вклонитися батькам,заглянути в їхні ясні, глибокі очі.
           Благослови, Берегине – мати,
День новий зустрічати,
       А ми будемо тобі молитися 
                     Щоб нашому роду не переводитись.
                           Благослови,Берегине, – Матір і Дитину,
                                      Благослови,Берегине,
                                      Всю нашу родину. 

Дитина:               Чому мене так вабить рідна хата?
                              Манить мене,мов подихом землі.
                              Бо в ній мене чекає рідна мати,
                              Дідусь, бабуся й тато дорогий. 

Дитина                 Більше, ніж саму себе,
                               Я люблю свою хатину
                               Рідне небо голубе,
                               Рідну землю Україну.

Дитина                  Бо мене в цій хаті 
                               Колисала мати,
                               Вчила перший крок ступати,
                               Перше слово промовляти 


-	1  - 

Вихователь: Рідна хата, батьки. Що оберігає їх у хаті?
                         Оберігають їх наші добрі символи – охоронці.
                         Це стіл – символ єдності і міцності сім’ї.                                                     
                              За столом проводяться різні обряди, свята, які        
                              Забезпечують добробут у родині.
                              Це піч з якою пов’язують непорушність сім’ї.  
                              Вогонь у печі стоїть на сторожі чистих, добрих
                              людських стосунків. А свічка символізує тепло в  
                              хаті.
Мама1:                 Розповідь про вишивані обереги.
                             Рушник – його можна порівняти з піснею на       
                             полотні. Без рушника, як без пісні, не обходиться 
                             народження, одруження людини, ювілейні 
                             урочистості. Ознакою кожної господині раніше 
                             вважалася прибрана хата і вишитий рушник.
Коли син вирушав у далеку дорогу з дому, мата, сестра, кохана дівчина дарували йому вишитий рушник, як оберіг від усього злого.
Цей звичай побутує й зараз.
     Кожна лінія у вишивці щось означала:пряма горизонтальна – землю, хвиляста – воду, вертикальна хвиляста – дощ, трикутник – гори, сонце зображували у вигляді ромба, кола або квадрата. Червоний колір символізує свободу, торжество; жовтий – світло, життя, радість, повагу до старості; зелений – мир, спокій, надію; блакитний – ніжність, далечінь.

Дитина:                Сорочечку одягаю 
                               Маму й тата звеселяю,
                               Від хвороб її ношу
                               І здоров’я бережу.

Мама2                           Легенда про сорочку
                       О. Бугай
Проводжала сина у дорогу
                                    І молилась щиросердно Богу
                                    І казала:«Де б не був, синочку,
                                    Бережи матусину сорочку».
                                    Гаптувала в пору злив і грому,
                                    Щоб додому повернувсь додому.
-	2  -
Вишивала,укладала чари,  
                                     Щоб в полон не брали яничари.
Малювала голки і зозулі,
                                     Щоб летіли мимо вражі кулі.
                                     Дарувала сонця щедрі зблиски,
                                     Щоб покласти внука до колиски.
                                     Щоб вернувсь до рідного порога – 
Вишивала і просила Бога:
«Отче Боже  і святая Мати,
                                    Хай синочок вернеться до хати!»
                                    …Через роки син прийшов додому,
    Наче сонце вишите на ньому.
            Поклонивсь, припавши на коліна,
                                   Та й промовив тихо:
                                «Мамо рідна! Не оця б з молитвами сорочка – 
    Не було б ні внука ,синочка». 

Вихователь:              Давайте подякуємо батькам оплесками.
                                    Хай це родинне наше свято
                                   Ще більше здружить і зріднить всіх нас,
                                   Бо найщасливіша в світі та людина,
                                   Що друзів має повсякчас.
      Найкращими друзями наших дітей є їхні бабусі. Вони дуже люблять своїх онуків, а онуки їх.

Пісня « А у нас бабусенька».

Дитина:                     Є в мене бабуся,бабуся миленька,
                  Вона мене любить, як рідная ненька,
                Ніжно приголубить,пісню заспіває,
              Казочку розкаже,бо вона все знає.

Вихователь:               Запрошуємо до слова бабусю

Бабуся:                      В житті українців ніяка подія не відбувається 
                                    без пісні. Наш народ мудрий,працелюбний,    
                                    дуже любить співати. Співають українці коли 
                                    їм весело, співають -  коли сумно,співають – 
- 3-
                                    коли працюютьі пісня звеселяє серця.
                                    Народна пісня – ніби цілюще джерело,
                                    з якого чим більше п’єш, тим більше
                                    пити хочеться, чим більше співаєш,
                                    тим більше співати хочеться.

Дитина1:                         «Мій дідусь»
                                      Марійка Підгірянка 
                                     Мій дідусь старенький,
                                     Як голуб сивенький,
                                     По садочку ходить
                     Онученька свого за рученьку водить,
                          Яблучка знаходить, ще й горішків зерна.
                                     Дідусь любий, милий,
                                     Як голубчик сивий.

Дитина2:                   Дідусю, дідусю, тобою горджуся,
                                    За тебе я Бога молю,
          Дідусю, дідусю, тобі признаюся,
                                   Як сонце тебе  я люблю!

Вихователь:  А зараз ми пограємо у гру
«Який дідусь,яка бабуся».
(Діти передають м’ячик або яблуко і говорять лагідні слова про дідуся і бабусю.)

Вихователь:              А зараз для наших найкращих і найрідніших дідусів і бабусь виступає ансамбль «Веселі музиканти».

Вихователь:  Три біди є у людини – смерть, старість і погані діти.
                       Старість неминуча, смерть невблаганна,перед нею 
                       неможна зачинити двері свого дому, а від поганих 
                       дітей можна дім уберегти, як від вогню. І це залежить
                       не тільки від батьків, а й від дітей. Тому хочеться 
                       розповісти повчальну легенду В. Сухомлинського 
                       «Як онук діда виручив»
  Був собі дід,а нього був син жонатий. Дід був такий старий, що став уже забувати. От син одного разу й каже жінці « Що будемо 
                                          - 4 -

робити з батьком, що не вмирає та й не вмирає?»
-	Знаєш що? Візьми зроби лавку. Винеси діда на холод,може застудиться й помре.
Так вони й зробили. А маленький онучок те все бачив…
-	Що ти робиш? – питають якось батьки.
-	Оце – лавка, а оце – дідусь. Це як ви будете такі старі,як дідусь, то я тоді і вас винесу на лавку на мороз, щоб і вам було так, як дідусеві, - відповів той.

-	Задумаймося над цими словами.

Дитина:  Не скупіться на добрі слова,
                 Бо у світі так мало тепла,
                 Лиш від теплої хати
                 Та від лагідних рук мами й тата.

Вихователь:  -  Якими словами ви називаєте маму?
 Гра «Мама яка?»
Вихователь:  Покажіть виразом обличчя, коли мама, як сонечко,   
                        коли мама,як хмаринка.
Вихователь: Діти, якби визнали,як ваше погане слово ранить 
                      мамине серце , викликає сльози. Як дуже нашим
                      мамам потрібні любов і ласка, лагідні слова.
       Пісня «Ми співаєм пісеньку»
       Гра татусів «Впізнай своє дитя»
Вихователь:  У народі кажуть, що жінка тримає три кути в хаті, але 
                       найважчий – четвертий кут. Він припадає чоловікові –    
                       татові.
       Пісня «Ми мужчини».
Вихователь: Як ми називаємо свого тата?
       Гра « Назви лагідно».
Дитина:  Мій татусь рідний
                 Завжди будь таким
                 Спритним і веселим,
                 Вічно молодим. 


                                           - 5 -
Дитина:  Дорогий, хороший, рідний тату,
                 Кращого за тебе не знайти, 
                 Дорогий, хороший, рідний тату,
                 Як чудово, що у нас є ти.

Дитина:  Немає в світі кращих друзів
                 Як я і мій рідний тато.
                 Ми любимось так дуже,дуже,
                 Що й годі розказати.

Дитина:  Я кожного шаную тата, 
                 Хоч як їх скрізь багато.
                 Та лиш таким я хочу стати,
                 Як мій рідненький тато.

Вихователь:  Які ви знаєте прислів’я про батьків. (Діти й гості).

Вихователь:  До нас на свято завітали журналісти з телебачення.
                       Вони хочуть взяти інтерв’ю у батьків та їх дітей.  

Інтерв’ю батькам.
1.Яка улюблена іграшка вашої дитини?
2. Ви читаєте своїй дитині книжки? Коли?
3. З ким любить гратися ваша дитина? В які ігри?
4. Чи є у дитини друзі?
5. Які хатні тварини живуть у вас вдома? Яка улюблена?
6. Що допомагає робити дитина вдома?
7. Чи слухається дитина вдома рідних? Кого найбільше?
8. Який улюблений мультфільм?
9.Яка улюблена справа вашого малюка?
10.Чи годує взимку пташок?
11.Чи хоче іти в школу?
12. Про що мріє ваш малюк? 





                                           - 6 - 
Інтерв’ю дітям
1.	Як бабуся лагідно називала маму?
2.	Чим любила гратися мама( тато) коли була маленька?                                                 
     3. Про що мама мріяла в дитинстві?                                           
4. Про що мама мріє зараз?
5. Про що мріє тато?
6. Що любить їсти мама? А тато?
7. Від чого мама найбільше сумує?
8. Від чого мама найбільше радіє?
9. Які квіти любить мама?

Вихователь:  Побутує така думка: «Якщо твої плани розраховані
                        на рік – сій жито, якщо на десятиліття – сади 
                        дерева, якщо на віки – виховуй дітей.»

     Хоч ваші діти ще маленькі, та в них є свої бажання. Їм кожного дня хочеться вашої уваги, вашого тепла. Тож не відмовляйте дітям у такій важливій дрібниці.
          Настав час закінчувати свято.
                    Ми вдячні вам усім, хто з нами тут.
Бажаємо вам здоров’я, щастя , радості багато,
                       Щоб вік вам добрим безхмарним був.

----------

Лесюнька (15.01.2020)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Свою Батьківщину любіть

(Діти заходять до зали під музику «Шумка», і сідають півколом на заздалегідь підготовлені місця)
Ведуча
Що таке Батьківщина?За віконцем калина,
Тиха казка бабусі,ніжна пісня матусі,
Дужі руки у тата, між тополями хата,
Під вербою криниця,в чистім полі пшениця,
Серед лугу лелека,і діброва далека…
Коли любиш ти все цеі приймаєш у серце,
Як готовий щомиті від біди боронити
Кожну в лузі билинку,кожну в гаї пташинку,
Значить це – Україна,має доброго сина.
Щасливі ми і пишаємося тим, що народилися і живемо на багатій, чудовій, мальовничій землі  - у нашій славній Україні. Тут жили наші прадіди, діди, тут живуть наші батьки – тут корінь роду українського. І де б ми не були скрізь відчуваємо поклик рідної землі , хвилюємося до сліз, зачувши рідне слово.
1дитина: 
Моя рідна Батьківщина має назву Україна.
В мене й нація своя – українка в мами я.
В мене й рідна мова, українське кожне слово.
2 дитина
Ми дітвора українська – хлопці  і дівчата.
Хоч слабкі у нас ще руки, та душа завзята.
Бо козацького ми роду, славних предків діти,
І в садочку ми вчимося рідний край любити.
3дитина
Довгу зиму жив лелека, в далекій стороні,
А тепер вернувсь здалека  і таке сказав мені:
Літаю тім – вічне літо, нема снігів, зими,
Свою країну, діти, найдужче любим ми.
(Пісня «Облітав журавель»(слова П.Воронька,музика Загрудного).
(Виходить дівчинка в українських строях).
Ведуча. Хто ти, дівчинко, маленька?



4 дитина
Доня України неньки.
Українка називаюсь,
Тою назвою пишаюсь.
Ведуча. По чім, тебе я впізнаю?
4 дитина
По вкраїнському звичаю!
До барвистого віночка – вишиваночка – сорочка,
Фартушок і чобітки, різноколірні стрічки.
5 дитина
Любі друзі! Хоч маленькі, ми вже добре про те знаєм,
Що звемося українці й українських предків маєм.
Тато, мама, брат, сестричка і всі інші члени роду,
Всі належать до одного українського народу.
6 дитина
Україна – це ліс та долини, це широкі квітучі поля,
Це маленька, щаслива дитина  і найкраща дитина моя.
7 дитина
Мій край чудовий Україна!
Тут народились ти  і я.
Тут над ставком верба й калина,
Чарівна пісня солов’я.
Ведуча. Символ нашої Батьківщини – калина. Калинове гроно взимку на підвіконні, калинове гроно у дівочому вінку, на весільному короваї… мамині ліки від кашлю; грона калини вишиті на рушниках серветках, блузах… 
Калина одна така на білім світі. 
(Пісня «Калина»(«Колишися, калинонько…»), слова Підгірянки, музика Котка.
Пісня «Колискова» («Повішу я колисочку та й на калиноньку…»), слова народні , музика Степового).
Ведуча. Без верби і калини – нема України. 
8 дитина
Я дитина українська, вкраїнського роду.
Українці то є назва славного народу.
Україна – то  край славний аж по Чорне море.
Україна  - то лан пишний, і степи, і гори.
І як мені України щиро не любити:
Мене вчили по-вкраїнськи  Господа молити.
За свій рідний край і нарідя Господа молю:
Зішли, Боже, Україні і щастя і долю.


9 дитина
Над старими яворами білих буслів білі діти
Зранку – раночку дзьобами вчаться рідно клекотіти .
І рідненько тьохка в лузі соловей до солов’яти … 
А мене навча матуся рідним словом розмовляти.
10 дитина
Кохаю край наш дорогий, що зветься Україна,
Вітчизні хочу я своїй зрости достойним сином.
11 дитина
Я маленький козачок, правда, люди, правда так!
Буду швидко виростати, Україну захищати.
12 дитина
Україно моя мила, ти моя рідненька
Я тебе так щиро люблю, хоч я ще маленька.
13 дитина
В усьому світі кожен знає, є Батьківщина лиш одна,
І в нас вона одна – єдина, це наша рідна Україна.
Ведуча.
Потанцюємо, малята,веселішим буде свято.
Український «Козачок», ну , а далі «Гопачок».
(Танець «Козачок»(українська народна мелодія «Їхав козак за Дунай»).
Танець «Гопачок» («Гей зелений поясок», музика Лазаренка).
Діти після танців розбігаються в різні сторони (хлопчики наліво, дівчатка направо).
Ведуча.
Мабуть дражнитися зібралися,
Коли так порозбігалися
Люблять українці жартувати.
Хлопчик
За горою кам’яною йшла дівчина з коцюбою .
Сергій думав, що лисиця, а то Галя – ледащиця.
Дівчинка.
Коло млину, коло броду перескочив Петрик воду.
Перескочив, не змочився, до дерева причепився.
Хлопчик 
Настя – хвастя по саду ходила,
Комарів ловила
Дівчинка 
Назарко – Назар пішов на базар,
Купив  порося, воно вирвалося.




Хлопчик
 Тетяна – Тетяна їла з глечика сметану,
В глечик голову встромляла, а сметани не дістала.
Дівчинка
Юрко – Бурко розлив молоко
Хлопчик
Іванка миші злякалась, 
В кропиву сховалась.
Дівчинка.
Наші хлопці – молодці жабу вцілили в ріці,
Артем каже: переріжмо!
Сашко каже: цілу з’їжмо!
Дівчинка
Скакала жабка під гречкою,
За  нею Стасик з вуздечкою!
Ведуча.
Досить! Досить!
Принесла я вам мішечок  гречки,
Щоб в садку між дітьми не було суперечки!
Мир миром!
Хлопчик. Дівчатка, дозвольте вас на танець запросити.
Дівчинка. А ноги не відтопчете?
Ведуча (до дівчаток). Мир миром!
Не сварітеся
(Музика Верховинця).
Не сварітеся,  помирітеся.
(хлопчики і дівчатка ідуть назустріч один одному)
Дайте один одному та обидві руки.
(беруться за руки і кружляють парами)
Поцілуйтеся.
(Торкаються щічками справа і зліва(двічі)
Танець «Гречаники»(українська народна мелодія 2/4 «До вас в гості ми прийшли»),
1.	До вас в гості ми прийшли,
Щось цікаве принесли.
2.	Молодці, що ви прийшли.
А що ж винам принесли?







(далі хлопчики імітують гру на музичних інструментах , дію з будь – якими предметами. Дівчатка відгадують. Якщо не відгадали , знову гру починають хлопчики.  Якщо відгадали , гру починають дівчатка спочатку. Також імітують дію – загадку (печуть пиріжки, готують вареники…) 
Ведуча. Я також для вас щось принесла. (З кошика на килим висипає 9 – 10 іграшок).
Гра «Що сховано?»
(Музика Шутенко, Антонова «Музичні ігри, танці та вправи в дитячому садку». К. «Музична Україна» - 1969 с.77)
1.	На ці іграшки дивіться ,Треба їх запам’ятать .
Яку іграшку сховаю,Постарайтесь відгадать.
2.	Знову іграшки ми бачим, ану, Вова, відгадай!
Яку іграшку сховали,  нам усім відповідай.
(діти ідуть по колу хороводом, повертаються спиною до іграшок, присідають і закривають очі. Вихователь ховає іграшку, запрошує Вову у коло до іграшок , діти ідуть хороводом, співають другий куплет. Грають двічі).
Ведуча. Діти, ми будемо сьогодні продовжувати наше свято у груповій кімнаті.
А в залі вже закінчується свято, нам прощатися пора.
 Ми бажаєм Україні миру, щастя і добра!

----------

Tasya835 (27.03.2016), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Конспект заняття:
З музикою до світу почуттів
Старша група

Мета: Учити дітей розрізняти рух мелодії вгору і вниз, мажорний та мінорний лади; впізнавати музичні твори за фрагментами з них, характеризувати їхній настрій. Розвивати звуковисотний слух, почуття ритму, уяву, асоціативне мислення, здібність довільних образних імпровізацій у танку та грі, використовувати виразні засоби музики. Вчити дітей ритмічно рухатися під музику згідно характеру, динаміки, темпу музичного супроводу. Вдосконалювати співочі навички, виразно виконувати пісні, відображаючи голосом характер музики. Виховувати естетичний смак, любов до класичної музики.

Обладнання: Аудіо записи музичних творів, музичні інструменти, іграшковий зайчик, музична драбинка, комплект карток до гри «Музична квітка» , сонечка, квітка Ромашка .


Хід заняття

Під музичний супровід («Марш» А. Філіпенка, діти заходять до залу й сідають на стільчики).
Музичний керівник: (співає) Добрий день!


Діти: (співають) Добрий день
Добрий день
Скільки світла та пісень!

Музичний керівник: Це чудово, що наш день починається з гарного 
настрою: долоньки плескають, ніжки веселі.
Подивіться, скільки тут у нас гостей, заспіваєм:
«Добрий день вам гості».

Дітки, а до нас на заняття прийшли ще й незвичайні гості: Засинай лик, Кричайлик, Співай лик, які будуть вибирати собі на занятті друзів.
Засинай лик буде вибирати діток не активних, Кричайлик діток ,які кричать, а Співай лик –активних діток, які гарно співають…

Вже чула , діти, я що йде до нас весна. Зима люта лишає володіння.
То ж хочу запросити вас в подорож за Музичною квіткою. Погоджуєтеся зі мною, хочете в подорож? 

Діти: Так.

Музичний керівник: Що ж рушаємо (Вправа «Ходьба на високих півпальцях» українська народна мелодія).

Діти, ось ми й дісталися до Музичної квітки (дітки сідають біля пелюсток які розкладені на килимку). Подивіться, яка вона гарна. Ой, погляньте, вона розкриває свої пелюсточки. Тут я бачу картки трьох кольорів і для вас завдання( музичний керівник грає музику у різних регістрах; якщо звучить високий регістр – діти показують картку - синього кольору, середній – жовтого, низький – червоного).
Молодці діти ви гарно впорались із цим завданням (діти сідають на стільчики).
На попередньому заняті ми з вами слухали « Веселу казку» і «Сумну казку» Д.Шостиковича. Пропоную вам послухати і визначити де сумна, а де весела казка. Якщо музика звучить весело, показуємо розкриту долоньку – «Сонечко». Якщо ж музика сумна, показуємо кулачок – «Хмаринку». Показ долоньки проводиться за вказівкою муз. керівника: «1,2,3 – долоньку покажи».

Музичний керівник: Погляньте, діти до нас на заняття завітав Зайчик.

Зайчик: Добрий день малята! А ви гратися любите? Я буду стрибати, а ви будете відгадувати куди я пострибав?(проводиться музично – дидактична гра «Зайчику, куди йдеш?»).

Щоб співанку заспівати, 
Треба назву відгадати:
Невеличка, скромна пташка,
Та чарує всіх людей
Гарним співом…
(соловей)

Зайчик: (співає) Я іду в садок.

Діти: (співають) Я додому йду.

Музичний керівник: Сядь зайчику відпочинь і послухай як наші дітки вміють гарно співати.
Музичний керівник: Діти, послухайте вступ пісні, і пригадайте її назву. (Виконую пісню «Люба Матуся»муз. В.Качана.)
Який характер пісні?
1.)Діти проплескують ритм пісні.
2.)Спів ланцюжком.
3.)Виконання пісні «Люба Матуся».

Музичний керівник: Діти для того, щоб ми з вами краще співали ми повинні зробити зарядку для нашого язичка (працюємо над дикцією пісні «Веснянка», вимова слів пошепки).
Пісню зараз заспіваємо
Весело й завзято
Нумо, разом починайте
Хлопчики й дівчатка.
Діти виконують пісню «Веснянка».

Музичний керівник: Малята, Музична квітка хоче щоб ви для неї заспівали пісню « Це моя Україна».

Дуже просять чоботи – чоботята,
Затанцюйте хлопчики й дівчата.
Діти виконують таночок «Полька»укр. нар.мелодія

Де весела дітвора, 
Там завжди цікава гра!
Гра «Веселі танцюристи».

Молодці малята,
Хлопчики й дівчатка!
Ви так гарно всі співали,
Слухали й танцювали!
І за це мої маленькі,
Вам сонечка гарненькі.
(Роздаю сонечка) 

Конспект заняття:
З музикою до світу почуттів
Старша група

Мета: Учити дітей розрізняти рух мелодії вгору і вниз, мажорний та мінорний лади; впізнавати музичні твори за фрагментами з них, характеризувати їхній настрій. Розвивати звуковисотний слух, почуття ритму, уяву, асоціативне мислення, здібність довільних образних імпровізацій у танку та грі, використовувати виразні засоби музики. Вчити дітей ритмічно рухатися під музику згідно характеру, динаміки, темпу музичного супроводу. Вдосконалювати співочі навички, виразно виконувати пісні, відображаючи голосом характер музики. Виховувати естетичний смак, любов до класичної музики.

Обладнання: Аудіо записи музичних творів, музичні інструменти, іграшковий зайчик, музична драбинка, комплект карток до гри «Музична квітка» , сонечка, квітка Ромашка .


Хід заняття

Під музичний супровід («Марш» А. Філіпенка, діти заходять до залу й сідають на стільчики).
Музичний керівник: (співає) Добрий день!


Діти: (співають) Добрий день
Добрий день
Скільки світла та пісень!

Музичний керівник: Це чудово, що наш день починається з гарного 
настрою: долоньки плескають, ніжки веселі.
Подивіться, скільки тут у нас гостей, заспіваєм:
«Добрий день вам гості».

Дітки, а до нас на заняття прийшли ще й незвичайні гості: Засинай лик, Кричайлик, Співай лик, які будуть вибирати собі на занятті друзів.
Засинай лик буде вибирати діток не активних, Кричайлик діток ,які кричать, а Співай лик –активних діток, які гарно співають…

Вже чула , діти, я що йде до нас весна. Зима люта лишає володіння.
То ж хочу запросити вас в подорож за Музичною квіткою. Погоджуєтеся зі мною, хочете в подорож? 

Діти: Так.

Музичний керівник: Що ж рушаємо (Вправа «Ходьба на високих півпальцях» українська народна мелодія).

Діти, ось ми й дісталися до Музичної квітки (дітки сідають біля пелюсток які розкладені на килимку). Подивіться, яка вона гарна. Ой, погляньте, вона розкриває свої пелюсточки. Тут я бачу картки трьох кольорів і для вас завдання( музичний керівник грає музику у різних регістрах; якщо звучить високий регістр – діти показують картку - синього кольору, середній – жовтого, низький – червоного).
Молодці діти ви гарно впорались із цим завданням (діти сідають на стільчики).
На попередньому заняті ми з вами слухали « Веселу казку» і «Сумну казку» Д.Шостиковича. Пропоную вам послухати і визначити де сумна, а де весела казка. Якщо музика звучить весело, показуємо розкриту долоньку – «Сонечко». Якщо ж музика сумна, показуємо кулачок – «Хмаринку». Показ долоньки проводиться за вказівкою муз. керівника: «1,2,3 – долоньку покажи».

Музичний керівник: Погляньте, діти до нас на заняття завітав Зайчик.

Зайчик: Добрий день малята! А ви гратися любите? Я буду стрибати, а ви будете відгадувати куди я пострибав?(проводиться музично – дидактична гра «Зайчику, куди йдеш?»).

Щоб співанку заспівати, 
Треба назву відгадати:
Невеличка, скромна пташка,
Та чарує всіх людей
Гарним співом…
(соловей)

Зайчик: (співає) Я іду в садок.

Діти: (співають) Я додому йду.

Музичний керівник: Сядь зайчику відпочинь і послухай як наші дітки вміють гарно співати.
Музичний керівник: Діти, послухайте вступ пісні, і пригадайте її назву. (Виконую пісню «Люба Матуся»муз. В.Качана.)
Який характер пісні?
1.)Діти проплескують ритм пісні.
2.)Спів ланцюжком.
3.)Виконання пісні «Люба Матуся».

Музичний керівник: Діти для того, щоб ми з вами краще співали ми повинні зробити зарядку для нашого язичка (працюємо над дикцією пісні «Веснянка», вимова слів пошепки).
Пісню зараз заспіваєм
Весело й завзято
Нумо, разом починайте
Хлопчики й дівчатка.
Діти виконують пісню «Веснянка».

Музичний керівник: Малята, Музична квітка хоче щоб ви для неї заспівали пісню « Це моя Україна».

Дуже просять чоботи – чоботята,
Затанцюйте хлопчики й дівчата.
Діти виконують таночок «Полька»укр. нар.мелодія

Де весела дітвора, 
Там завжди цікава гра!
Гра «Веселі танцюристи».

Молодці малята,
Хлопчики й дівчатка!
Ви так гарно всі співали,
Слухали й танцювали!
І за це мої маленькі,
Вам сонечка гарненькі.
(Роздаю сонечка)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Выставляю конспект занятия для детей старшей групи("Осенний калейдоскоп")
               " Пригоди в королівстві ШУ..." 
МЕТА: . Розширити знання дітей про звуки, що шарудять, предмети і музичні інструменти, їх издающих. Учити використовувати папір для вооплощения своїх творчих задумів; на практиці використовувати технічні навички роботи з папером: складання, вирізування, обрив, з'єднання частин за допомогою скотча, стрічок,гумки; закріплювати навички дітей будувати монологічне мовлення, використовуючи при складанні описової розповіді продовження з однорідними прикметниками; активізувати словарь дітей, розвивати чуткість тембрового слуху, сприяти чути красу тонких звучань, що шарудять і шелестять; розвивати здатність до елементарної імпровізації, звукову фантазію, асоціативне мислення, інтуїтивне розуміння сенсу виразних засобів музики; виховувати эмоционально- дієве сприйняття музики , бажання спілкуватися за допомогою музики; бажання працювати разом, допомогати один одному . Посібники і матеріали: Маракасы, саморобні маракасы, барабан, бубон, папір різної якості, клеёнка, целофан, султани з паперу і целофана, стрічки, скотч, дерев'яні ложки, паперові метелики.
Репертуар:. Мовна гра" Світ повний звуків". Робота з схемою " І Шерех до Шелесту поспішає" Э Мошковская. Вправа " Карнавальний хід"( аудиозапись"Самба").
Шумовий оркестр "Жартик" В. Селиванова. Пісня "Маскарад" сл.і муз.С.Юдиной.
"Танець з паперовими метеликами" кит.танець "Янгоу", обробка Чо Гир-Сока.
Хід заняття. (діти заходять в зал).
Вихователь. Діти, подивиться,сьогодні до нас прийшли гості,давайте їх привітаємо,та не всі разом, а кожний по-своєму.
( Діти вітаються, проспівуючи слова»Добрий день,гості» ритмічно акомпануючи собі»звучащою жестикуляцією«).
Вихователь. Молодці,всі привіталися.Діти,а зараз ми відправимось з вами в музичну казку, в дивовижний світ звуків, оточуючих нас :яскравих і тм’яних,прозорих і бархатних,сяючих і колючих..
Зимовий ліс, він повен звуків
( діти підіймають руки вверх,промовляють:»Ш-ш»).
Хто сь вив,
( руки на поясі,промовляють»у-у-у-у»).
А хто м’яукав,
( « мяу-мяу»)
Хтось хрюкав,
( « хрю-хрю») 
Хтось тупав,
( тупають )
Хтось крилами захлопав,
( хлопають руками)
Хтось співав,
( ля-ля-ля-)
А хто кричав
( ау-ау)
Хто очищами обертав,
( обертають очима)
Звуки все заполонили
В королівство Шу нам
шлях відкрили.
Вихователь: Діти,ми попали з вами в загадкове королівство Шу.В цьому королівстві

кравить король по імені Шорох Шелестович. В його країні все бумажне, навіть цого жителі: бумажки і бумажечки,листочки і сторіночки, і у кожного є своє ім’я.
Шорох Шелестович дуже добрий король,зі своїм народом він спілкується дуже тихо 
і треба добре прислухатися, щоб зрозуміти про що він говорить. І раз вже ми з вами попали в це королівство, то давайте і ми придумаєм кожний собі ім’я і попробуємо його озвучити.
( діти по черзі, підходять до столику і вибирають собі підходящий інструмент,озвучують
своє ім’я).
Вихователь: А тепер давайте пограємо з вами по схемі.
( робота по схемі»И Шорох до Шелесту спішить»)
Вихователь: Кожен рік в цьому казковому королівстві відмічають самий головне свято - Бумажний карнавал. На нього з’їзжаються гості з усіх других королівств. Для того,щоб і нам попасти на цей карнавал,треба виготовити костюми і взяти з собою інструменти,які можуть видавати шорох і шелест.
А з чого міи можемо зробити такі костюми? ( відповіді дітей).
Ім’я кожен собі вже придумав,озвучив його, а тепер придумайте і попробуйте змайструвати,відповідний своєму імені костюм.
( діти підходять до столику,вибирають і готують собі костюми).
(Вихователь одягає на голову корону,мантію.).

Музичний керівник: Увага!Увага! Його величність король бумажного королівства - 
Шорох Шелестович!
( заходить король,під відповідну музику,сідає на трон) .
Муз керівник: Всі наряди готові, Тепер давайте ми представимся королю нашого бумажного королівства.
( діти виходять під музику почергово на середину зали, представляються , розповідають
про себе і про свої костюми. Після показу відходять на свої місця і стають на карнаваль-
ний хід ) .

КАРНАВАЛЬНИЙ ХІД

Муз керівник: А тепер давайте привітаємо нашого короля Гороха Шелестовича грою на музичних інструментах.

ГРАЄ ШУМОВИЙ ОРКЕСТР

Діти: Карнавал - чарівне свято
Скільки сміху,скільки шуму!
Одягнув нас всих проказник
В карнавальні костюми.
Сьогодні ми не хлопчики,
І навіть не дівчатка,
А жителі загадкової,
Чарівної той країни.
Мелькають стрічки й банти,
Причудливі маски,
Сьогодні всі ми -я і ти-
Герої дивної казки.
( виконують пісню «Маскарад»)

КОРОЛЬ: Погляньте, на наш карнавал злетілося безліч різнокольорових бумажних мете-
ликів.

ТАНОК З БУМАЖНИМИ МЕТЕЛИКАМИ.

КОРОЛЬ: На наш карнавал запрошений дивний та загадковий гість, фокусник бумажного королівства Шурши - бей.
( в зал заходить , під східну музику , фокусник ; кланяється в руках коробок)

ФОКУСНИК: Подивіться, в руках у мене коробок. Він пустий . Переконайтесь в цьому.
( обходить зал, показує гостям і дітям)

ФОКУСНИК: Подивіться, в руках у мене чистий аркуш паперу. Послухайте,який звук він 
видає. На що схожий цей звук? ( відповіді дітей).
Ви знаєте, що бум ага добре рветься,що я зараз і зроблю.( розриває бумагу)
Ви пам’ятаєте, що коробка у мене пуста, я кладу туди клаптики бумаги, За-
криваю коробок.
Кручу, верчу,
Всі кусочки з’єднати хочу.
Бім асалаім!
( відкриває коробок і дістає цілий лист бумаги, складений вчетверо)

ФОКУСНИК: А зараз слідуючий фокус, Подивіться яка у мене шляпа. Переконайтесь
що вона пуста.( обходить зал, демонструє пусту шляпу).
Зараз я трішки над нею почаклую і ви побачите, що буде.
( Чаклує.Говорить: «Бім асолаім!Достає із шляпи стрічки, кланяється і виходить ) .

КОРОЛЬ: Наш карнавал закінчується, і в честь наших дітей і гостей буде святковий феєрверк.
( Діти по черзі виходять, беруть і руки султанчики,стрічки і вистроюються на музичний фонтан. Король розкидає святкове конфетті.)
Під музику діти виходять.


маракас,мятая бумага Схема « И Шорох к Шелесту спешит»


Вот прилетел безвучно Шорох, новостей принес он ворох - маракасы, мятая бумага 
И все шорохи слетелись, и пришёл бесшумно Шелест - маракасы, бумажные султанчики



Шевельнул бесшумно Шелест - и все Шелесты- слетелись - колебать бумагой



И шептал им что-то Шорох, что-то страшное, чудное, что-то тайное, ночное-маракасы,мят.б,
Бум,султанчики

Разошёлся,расшептался, а под утро распрощался - мятая бумага,барабан


Шорох вышел, Шелест вышел и шагов никто не слышал. - немного мят.бумага,султанчики

задумів; на практиці використовувати технічні навички роботи з папером: складання, вирізування, обрив, з'єднання частин за допомогою скотча, стрічок,гумки; закріплювати навички дітей будувати монологічне мовлення, використовуючи при складанні описової розповіді продовження з однорідними прикметниками; активізувати словарь дітей, розвивати чуткість тембрового слуху, сприяти чути красу тонких звучань, що шарудять і шелестять; розвивати здатність до елементарної імпровізації, звукову фантазію, асоціативне мислення, інтуїтивне розуміння сенсу виразних засобів музики; виховувати эмоционально- дієве сприйняття музики , бажання спілкуватися за допомогою музики; бажання працювати разом, допомогати один одному . Посібники і матеріали: Маракасы, саморобні маракасы, барабан, бубон, папір різної якості, клеёнка, целофан, султани з паперу і целофана, стрічки, скотч, дерев'яні ложки, паперові метелики.
Репертуар:. Мовна гра" Світ повний звуків". Робота з схемою " І Шерех до Шелесту поспішає" Э Мошковская. Вправа " Карнавальний хід"( аудиозапись"Самба").
Шумовий оркестр "Жартик" В. Селиванова. Пісня "Маскарад" сл.і муз.С.Юдиной.
"Танець з паперовими метеликами" кит.танець "Янгоу", обробка Чо Гир-Сока.
Хід заняття. (діти заходять в зал).
Вихователь. Діти, подивиться,сьогодні до нас прийшли гості,давайте їх привітаємо,та не всі разом, а кожний по-своєму.
( Діти вітаються, проспівуючи слова»Добрий день,гості» ритмічно акомпануючи собі»звучащою жестикуляцією«).
Вихователь. Молодці,всі привіталися.Діти,а зараз ми відправимось з вами в музичну казку, в дивовижний світ звуків, оточуючих нас :яскравих і тм’яних,прозорих і бархатних,сяючих і колючих..
Зимовий ліс, він повен звуків
( діти підіймають руки вверх,промовляють:»Ш-ш»).
Хто сь вив,
( руки на поясі,промовляють»у-у-у-у»).
А хто м’яукав,
( « мяу-мяу»)
Хтось хрюкав,
( « хрю-хрю») 
Хтось тупав,
( тупають )
Хтось крилами захлопав,
( хлопають руками)
Хтось співав,
( ля-ля-ля-)
А хто кричав
( ау-ау)
Хто очищами обертав,
( обертають очима)
Звуки все заполонили
В королівство Шу нам
шлях відкрили.
Вихователь: Діти,ми попали з вами в загадкове королівство Шу.В цьому королівстві

кравить король по імені Шорох Шелестович. В його країні все бумажне, навіть цого жителі: бумажки і бумажечки,листочки і сторіночки, і у кожного є своє ім’я.
Шорох Шелестович дуже добрий король,зі своїм народом він спілкується дуже тихо 
і треба добре прислухатися, щоб зрозуміти про що він говорить. І раз вже ми з вами попали в це королівство, то давайте і ми придумаєм кожний собі ім’я і попробуємо його озвучити.
( діти по черзі, підходять до столику і вибирають собі підходящий інструмент,озвучують
своє ім’я).
Вихователь: А тепер давайте пограємо з вами по схемі.
( робота по схемі»И Шорох до Шелесту спішить»)
Вихователь: Кожен рік в цьому казковому королівстві відмічають самий головне свято - Бумажний карнавал. На нього з’їзжаються гості з усіх других королівств. Для того,щоб і нам попасти на цей карнавал,треба виготовити костюми і взяти з собою інструменти,які можуть видавати шорох і шелест.
А з чого міи можемо зробити такі костюми? ( відповіді дітей).
Ім’я кожен собі вже придумав,озвучив його, а тепер придумайте і попробуйте змайструвати,відповідний своєму імені костюм.
( діти підходять до столику,вибирають і готують собі костюми).
(Вихователь одягає на голову корону,мантію.).

Музичний керівник: Увага!Увага! Його величність король бумажного королівства - 
Шорох Шелестович!
( заходить король,під відповідну музику,сідає на трон) .
Муз керівник: Всі наряди готові, Тепер давайте ми представимся королю нашого бумажного королівства.
( діти виходять під музику почергово на середину зали, представляються , розповідають
про себе і про свої костюми. Після показу відходять на свої місця і стають на карнаваль-
ний хід ) .

КАРНАВАЛЬНИЙ ХІД

Муз керівник: А тепер давайте привітаємо нашого короля Гороха Шелестовича грою на музичних інструментах.

ГРАЄ ШУМОВИЙ ОРКЕСТР

Діти: Карнавал - чарівне свято
Скільки сміху,скільки шуму!
Одягнув нас всих проказник
В карнавальні костюми.
Сьогодні ми не хлопчики,
І навіть не дівчатка,
А жителі загадкової,
Чарівної той країни.
Мелькають стрічки й банти,
Причудливі маски,
Сьогодні всі ми -я і ти-
Герої дивної казки.
( виконують пісню «Маскарад»)

КОРОЛЬ: Погляньте, на наш карнавал злетілося безліч різнокольорових бумажних мете-
ликів.

ТАНОК З БУМАЖНИМИ МЕТЕЛИКАМИ.

КОРОЛЬ: На наш карнавал запрошений дивний та загадковий гість, фокусник бумажного королівства Шурши - бей.
( в зал заходить , під східну музику , фокусник ; кланяється в руках коробок)

ФОКУСНИК: Подивіться, в руках у мене коробок. Він пустий . Переконайтесь в цьому.
( обходить зал, показує гостям і дітям)

ФОКУСНИК: Подивіться, в руках у мене чистий аркуш паперу. Послухайте,який звук він 
видає. На що схожий цей звук? ( відповіді дітей).
Ви знаєте, що бум ага добре рветься,що я зараз і зроблю.( розриває бумагу)
Ви пам’ятаєте, що коробка у мене пуста, я кладу туди клаптики бумаги, За-
криваю коробок.
Кручу, верчу,
Всі кусочки з’єднати хочу.
Бім асалаім!
( відкриває коробок і дістає цілий лист бумаги, складений вчетверо)

ФОКУСНИК: А зараз слідуючий фокус, Подивіться яка у мене шляпа. Переконайтесь
що вона пуста.( обходить зал, демонструє пусту шляпу).
Зараз я трішки над нею почаклую і ви побачите, що буде.
( Чаклує.Говорить: «Бім асолаім!Достає із шляпи стрічки, кланяється і виходить ) .

КОРОЛЬ: Наш карнавал закінчується, і в честь наших дітей і гостей буде святковий феєрверк.

----------

nastiabar (03.11.2020), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## Ольга Жужа

Лісовою стежкою.

                                  Мета: підтримувати інтерес дітей до ритмічних ігрових                    
                                 вправ та спільних рухливих музичних ігор; розвивати   
                                   моторику; створювати у групі доброзичливу, дружню та радісну атмосферу.
Обладнання: іграшкові зайчик та ведмедик, дві маски вовка, шапочка пташки, аудіозапис голосу зозулі, муляжі грибочків (або вирізані з картону грибочки), кошик, хустина.
                                                      Хід заходу
Муз. Кер.
                                      Сьогодні ми пофантазуємо-
До лісу разом помандруємо.
Ану , скажіть мені, малята,
Хто хоче в лісі густім побувати?
                        Діти піднімають руки і називають себе.Педагог пояснює вихованцям, що для того, щоб мандрівника вийшла цікавою і в лісі ніхто не загубився, треба всім стати парами. 
Малята виконують завдання і утворюють коло.
Муз. Кер. 
Ну що ж, всі зібралися швидко.
Тепер гайда до лісу, дітки!
          Фізкультхвилинка « Ми підемо до лісу»
Педагог читає малюкам віршик Л.Талатая «Ми підемо до лісу», а діти повторюють рядки за дорослим, виконуючи за зразком ігрові рухи.


Ми підемо до лісу,
(Діти йдуть парами по колу звичайним кроком, тримаючись за руки)
Де світяться пеньки,
(Зупиняються і присідають)
Де ходять хитрі лиси
І шастають вовки,
(Підводяться й обережно йдуть на носочках.)
Де велетні ялинки
(Піднімають прямі руки вгору)
Повалені лежать
(Опускають руки)
І ласує малиною 
Веселе ведмежа.
(Ідуть, вивертаючи стопи й імітуючи ходу ведмедика)
Де білочка на гілочці
Була і не була-
(Пересуваються  стрибками.)
Півхвостика видніється 
З дубового дупла.
(Описують руками перед собою коло).
                  Педагог звертається до дітей.
Муз. Кер.Кого ж ми зустрінемо першим, малятка? А той це, про кого наступна загадка:
Довгі вушка ,куций хвіст,
Невеличкий сам на зріст,
Полохливу вдачу має,
Прудко скаче і стрибає
Хто це? ( Зайчик)
Педагог дістає іграшкового зайчика і пропонує дітям погладити його, сказати зайчику лагідні слова, щоб він не боявся. Малюки виконують ігрове завдання.

Муз.кер.
 Ну ось вже наш зайчик і осмілів
Від добрих дитячих та лагідних слів.
Тепер хай пухнастенький тут не нудьгує,
А весело з нами разом потанцює!
                                   Пісня- гра « Зайчику, потанцюй!»
За допомогою будь-якої лічилки вибирають ведучого, який бере іграшкового зайчика і стає з ним у центр дитячого кола.
Звучить пісенька « Ой ти, зайку, потанцюй!» ( муз. А. Філіпенка, сл. Т. Волгіної, переклад з рос. Г.Бойка).(Трек 52)
Діти підспівують слова пісеньки, виконуючи танцювальні рухи відповідно до її змісту.
Дитина-ведучий виконує такі самі рухи з іграшкою в центрі кола.
Ой ти, зайку, потанцюй,
Ой ти, сірий, потанцюй!
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ля-ля!
Веселенько потанцюй!
(Діти почергово притупують ніжками в ритмі музики)
Ой ти, зайку, покружляй!
Ой, ти, сірий, покружляй!
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ля-ля!
Веселенько покружляй!
(Малята повільно обертаються навколо себе)
Ой, ти зайку , поскачи!
Ой ти, сірий, поскачи!
Ля-ля-ля! Ля-ля-ля!
Веселенько поскачи!
(Діти підстрибують спочатку на місці, а потім уперед –назад.)
Муз. Кер.
Стомився наш зайчик танцювати, тепер він спочине. А ми підемо далі, малята.
(Умикається аудіо запис голосу зозулі.)
Хто там співає в ліску?
Чути все: « Ку-ку! Ку-ку!»
Знають І гор, Оля, Юля-
Це кує для нас (Зозуля)
Правильно. А хто з діток хоче зозулькою стати,щоб веселим «ку-ку» все рахувати?
                                      Математична гра « Зозуля»
Педагог по черзі одягає малюкам шапочку пташки і дає ігрові завдання: спонукає їх «кувати» певну кількість разів, рахуючи.
Наприклад:
Скажи зозуля , скільки пір року? ( «Зозуля кує чотири рази.)
Скільки хвостиків на голівці в Аллочки?
По скільки пальчиків на кожній ручці в діток?
Скільки видно ґудзиків на сорочці а Андрія?
Скількі вікон цу нашому залі?
Решта малят у цей час слідкує, чи правильно відповідає « зозуля». Під час цієї гри вихованці можуть загинати пальчики. Щоразу, коли дитина-«зозуля» виконує завдання правильно, діти вітають її оплесками.
 Педагог висипає на килимок муляжі грибочків, а на відстані 3-5 метрів від килимка ставить кошик.
Муз. Кер.
Хмаринка над нашим ліском пропливла -
І дощик краплистий сюди принесла.
А дощ цей, малята, не зовсім простий:
Це дощик грибний – він рясний та густий.
З’явилось від нього грибочків чимало,
Щоб ми їх із вами швиденько зібрали!
                    Рухлива гра « Збери грибочки!»
Звучить пісенька « Повний козубок» ( муз. К. Мяскова)
Хмарка бризнула дощем-
Гриб з’явився під кущем.
Ми грибочки зберемо,
В козубочок складемо.
Веселіще їх збирай,
Козубочок наповняй!
Діти підспівують слова пісні і беручи по одному грибочку, швидко відносять гриби до кошика. Гра закінчується , коли всі гриби зібрані в кошик.(Трек 53)
Муз. Кер. ( одягає двом дітям маски вовків)
А хто причаївся під кленом крислатим?
Дивіться , дивіться: та це ж вовченята!
Набридло їм гратися, що ж їм робити?
І ось вовченята навчаються вити…
                Гра-звуконаслідування « Вовченята виють»
Діти в масках вовченят на прохання дорослого роблять глибокий вдих, а потім на видих вимовляють звуконаслідування « У-у-у!», намагаючись зробити звук { у} якомога довшим та тривалішим. Виграє те «вовченя», яке виє довше ( удруге набирати повітря не можна).
Потім педагог передає маски іншій парі малюків. Гра триває. Участь у грі беруть усі охочі малята.
 Педагог показує дітям іграшкового ведмедика і читає їм віршик-загадку Е.Макшанцевої
Муз. Кер
Буркотливий, вайлуватий,
Ходить лісом дід кошлатий.
Одягнувся в кожушину,
Мед шукає і ожину.
Літом любить полювати,
А зимою – в лігві спати.
Як зачує він весну 
Прокидається зі сну.
Хто це, діточки, скажіть?
Здогадалися?( Ведмідь.)
                             Рухлива гра « діти та ведмідь»
Гра проводиться в супроводі звучання однойменної пісеньки
(сл.  І муз. В. Верховинця).(Трек 54)
На початку гри вибирають ведучого –« ведмедя». Ця дитина бере іграшкового ведмеджика і присідає біля стіни, прикрившись хустиною. Решта малят-гравців стає з протилежного боку кімнати. Коли звучить перший куплет пісеньки, малята обережно підходять до « ведмедя» і зупиняються,прикладаючи пальця до губів та примовляючи: « Цс-с-с!»
Під спів другого куплета малюки підходять до «ведмедя» зовсім близько і знову зупиняються, приказуючи «Цс-с-с!». Наприкінці пісні діти тікають на свої місця, а  «ведмідь» прокидається і намагається когось із них наздогнати.
Гра повторюється 2-3 рази, щоразу з новим ведучим.
Педагог ховає іграшкового ведмедика і пояснює, що йому час іти у своїх справах.
Муз. Кер.
У лісі є всього багато…
А що ж тут росте, малята?
Поміркуйте, пригадайте-
Потрібне слово обирайте
І одразу, у ту ж мить
Його чітко повторіть!
                               Логічна гра « Що росте в лісі»
Діти уважно слухають запитання дорослого і обирають правильний варіант відповіді.
Що росте в лісі : горішки чи порічки? ( Горішки)
Смородина чи сунички? ( Сунички)
Абрикоси чи ялини?( Ялини)
Дзвіночки чи жоржини? ( Дзвіночки)
Черешні чи дуби?( Дуби)
Огірочки чи гриби?( Гриби)
Дорослий хвалить малят за кмітливість і пропонує їм присісти за столи.
Муз. Кер.
Ось і вечір вже надходить,
Ясний місяць тихо сходить-
Лісові усі звірята
Йдуть додому спочивати.
                                           Пальчикова гра « Звірята»
Вихователь читає віршований текст, а діти рухають указівним та середнім пальчиками обох рук по поверхні столу, зображуючи пересування згаданих педагогом тварин.
По галявці, де суниці,
Йдуть руденькі дві лисиці.
(Діти легенько торкаються поверхні столу кінчиками пальців)
По стежинці, де грибки,
Дріботять два їжачки.
(Швидкі перебирання пальцями по поверхні столу).
І зайчиха, й зайченя
Скачуть швидко, навмання.
(Ритмічне постукування пальцями по столу з просуванням уперед)
Неквапливо вздовж дороги
Йдуть ведмеді клишоногі.
( Широке, повільне «крокування» пальчиками.)
Прийдуть звірі дуже скоро
У гніздечка, лігва, нори.
(Малята заокруглюють долоньки, показуючи « кубельце».)
Зручно вмостяться звірята
І до ранку будуть спати…
( Діти кладуть стулені долоні під щоку і заплющують очі.)
Муз. Кер.
Час і діткам повертатись
До дитячого садка.
Чи сподобалась, малята,
Вам мандрівочка така?
Діти відповідають: «Так!»
Звучить будь-яка весела мелодія.
Заняття закінчується.

----------


## nastiabar

Девочки , это мой маленький вклад в этой теме... Проводила занятие на младшей группе 7 лет назад. Может быть кого-то заинтересует.


Программное содержание:
1.	Создание условий для поисково-познавательной деятельности детей, ставя ребенка в ситуацию выбора, эксперимента, используя социо-игровые подходы.
2.	Формировать элементарные знания детей об окружающем мире.
3.	Формировать основы социальных навыков поведения; гуманное отношение ко всему живому, друг к другу, к себе.
Цели и задачи
В восприятии музыки:
-	Воспитывать интерес к музыке, к музыкальным инструментам;
-	Учить внимательно слушать музыкальные произведения;
-	Познакомить детей со звуками нового музыкального произведения;
-	Учить различать характер музыки.
Развитие слуха:
-	Продолжать развивать чувство ритма, учить отображать ритмический рисунок;
-	Учить различать динамические оттенки музыки.
Пение:
-	Учить петь слажено, всем вместе; передавать в пении спокойный, ласковый характер и по контрасту веселый, озорной характер песни.
Музыкально-ритмические движения.
-Продолжать учить детей ритмично двигаться в соответствии с характером музыки, развивая их творческие способности, внимание и воображение.
Словарная работа.
Закрепить название музыкальных инструментов: скрипка, балалайка, бубен, барабан, дудочка.

Ход занятия.
В зал свободно, под музыку, песенки Шаинского «Волшебный цветок» входят дети, останавливаются хаотично. М.р.: Дети, а куда это вы пришли? Дети: В музыкальный зал на музыкальное занятие М.р.: в музыкальном зале мы с вами встречаемся с музыкой. Значит и поздороваться здесь мы должны необычно. Как? Дети: музыкально. М.р.: Давайте попробуем...
-Здравствуйте ребята
Дети: Здравствуйте.
М.р.: А посмотрите, сколько у нас гостей. Интересно, умеют ли они здороваться музыкально? Попробуем? Дети: Здравствуйте гости! Взрослые отвечают.	*
На кукольной ширме появляется ворона. Ворона: Кар-кар-кар!
Какой кошмар! Кар-кар-кар! Какой кошмар! М.р.: Ты ворона не шуми,
Что случилось, расскажи! Ворона: Поздоровайтесь сначала!
М.р.: Ой, как некрасиво получилось. Ребята, поздороваемся с вороной музыкально?
Дети:	-Здравствуй, ворона!
Ворона: А я так не умею, но попробую!
-Здравствуйте, дети!
А теперь поделюсь новостями. Я летела над лесами Повстречалась там с друзьями Про беду мне рассказали.
Красавица-Весна свою любимую флейту потеряла.
Кар-кар-кар! Какой кошмар!
Я ее искала, искала и прилетела к вам!
Только вы мне можете помочь.
М.р.: Ребятки, а вы знаете, что такое флейта?
Ворона: Это такой музыкальный инструмент, на котором любит играть Весна. От этой игры просыпаются цветочки, листья, трава.
М.р.: Подскажи, а где ее искать? На что похожа флейта?
Ворона: Ищите ее в весеннем лесу, а похожа она на дудочку (улетает).
М.р.: Скажите, вам хочется помочь Весне и увидеть флейту? Отправляемся? А на чем можно поехать в весенний лес? (самолет, велосипед, мотоцикл, автобус.) Я думаю, что лучше всего ехать на поезде до лесной опушки, а потом по лесу пойдем пешком, чтобы не испугать птичек, зверюшек и насекомых. Путешествие у нас музыкальное, поезд тоже волшебный, поедет тогда, когда вы выполните музыкальные задания.
1). «Музыкальные молоточки»
Покажите руками, как можно показать молоток?
Вы должны слушать внимательно музыкальную загадку, ее нужно правильно повторить.
(Играю на металлофоне) Возьмем молоточки, Ребята, скорей. Я первой сыграю И вы подружней.
Затем выборочно. Возьмем молоточек (имя) с тобой Я первой сыграю, А ты вслед за мной. 3-4 чел. (уже без пения). 2.
3.
Я думаю, что с этим мы справились. Вы слышите, зовет нас поезд? Нет (Не выхожу).
Значит, он хочет загадать нам еще одну музыкальную загадку. Тихо-громко. Становитесь скорее в круг! Сейчас мы выполним упражнение «Пальчики ручки». Как вы думаете, когда звучит тихая музыка, что танцует пальчики или ручки? Почему? А когда громкая, что танцует? Почему? (выполняют).
А теперь ручки наши отдохнут, поставьте их на пояс. Музыку будут слушать ножки. Что может танцевать под тихую музыку? Носочки. А на громкую ножки топают, (выполняют).
А теперь присядьте. Вам сейчас что-то раздадут, а вы внимательно посмотрите. (Н.В. раздает карточки). М.Р. Что вы видите на картинках? Д. Цветочки!
М.Р. Какие? (Большие и маленькие). Как вы думаете, как поет маленький цветочек? (тихо), (потому, что он маленький и слабенький).
А большой цветочек, как поет? (Громко, потому что он большой и сильный. М.Р. Молодцы, ребята! И с этим заданием мы справились! Садитесь на стульчики.
(Н.В. собирает карточки).
Дети, наш веселый поезд необычный, у него вагончики разного цвета: этот - красный, этот - желтый, этот - зеленый, этот - синий.

А что нам нужно купить, чтобы поехать на поезде?
(Билетики!) Почему нельзя без билета? (Высадят!)
Н.В. А меня возьмете с собой? Можно я раздам вам билетики?
М.Р. Билетики у нас тоже разноцветные, как вагончики. Выбирайте себе любой.
(Н.В. раздает билеты).
Н.В. Занимайте места в своих вагонах, наш поезд отправляется на весеннюю опушку.
(Дети строят «паровозик» возле условного обозначения. Звучит позывной гудок. Дети двигаются паровозиком «змейкой» и поют.)
Загудел паровоз
И вагончики повез.
Чух-чух-чух-чух
Далеко я укачу!
(Подъезжают к условному обозначению).
Н.В. Внимание! Остановка - лесная опушка.
М.Р. Вот и приехали к лесу. Оглянитесь, подышите свежим воздухом. Слышите? Кто это? (звучит фонограмма голосов птиц).
Д. Птицы!
А что они делают? (Поют!) Почему? (Потому, что весна, им тепло, хорошо, светит солнышко и им есть что кушать).
На ширме появляется Солнышко за тучкой.
М.Р. Посмотрите, что это? (солнышко). Только почему-то солнышко хмурится и хочет спрятаться от нас за тучку. Что нужно сделать, чтобы оно не спряталось? (Вежливо попросить, улыбнуться, потанцевать, песенку спеть.
М.Р. Что за песенка, угадайте по вступлению.
Д. Про солнышко
М.Р. Вот ее и споем
«Солнышкино платьице» (Тучка улетает).
Вот и хорошо, солнышко нам будет ярко светить. Пойдем бодро по дорожке, высоко поднимая ножки, искать флейту.
A)	.	Маршируют, по хлопку меняют направление.
Б). А теперь пойдем назад
Ножки отставляйте.
Дружно-дружно, малыши,
Ножками шагайте. (Идут спиной).
М.Р. Смотрите, сколько елочек на этой красивой полянке. (Дети изображают «елочки»). Может быть под елочкой лежит наша флейта?
B)	Впереди ручеек, нам нужно пройти на носочках. Идут на носочках, по хлопку в разных направлениях). А на этой полянке деревья срубили, много пеньков. (Дети изображают пеньки) Может быть под ними флейта.?
Г) А сейчас как лошадки - прямым галопом нужно перескочить по кочкам, (прямой галоп).
Сколько муравьев вокруг, (ползают).
Где-то начался сильный дождь и муравьи собрались в свой домик - большой муравейник, (дети собираются в муравейник).
Может быть где-то здесь лежит флейта? (Нет!)

Дети! Найдите свои вагончики.
(На ширме четыре файла с цветными заданиями)
Что это? (Ответы). Это же приветики. А от кого мы сейчас узнаем. Детки из красного вагона найдите свой приветик и подойдите с ним к своему кубику.
(Дети бегут). (Желтый, зеленый, синий.)
Ваш секрет никто не должен знать, его нужно показать. Я играю музыку для красного вагончика, а вы отгадаете от кого вам привет? Кого они нам покажут?
Красный - медведь. Какая музыка? Правильно! «Медведь» Рябикова
Желтый - заяц. Какая музыка? Правильно! «Лисичка» Лысенко.
Зеленый - лисичка. Какая музыка? Правильно! «Заяц» р.н.м.
Синий - бабочка. Какая музыка? Правильно! «Бабочка» «вальс».
(Отгадывают).
М.Р. Ребята, надо искать флейту, (ищем).
Находим сундучок за ширмой. Выношу, открываем, смотрим.
, поняла - ото еще одно задание, для того, чтобы найти флейту! Смотрите. Здесь разрезанные картинки. Что нам делать?
Ребенок. Давайте соберем!
М.Р. А ну-ка, детишки-вагончики, на свои места! (встают).
(Подхожу к детям с файлами). Выбирайте! Собирайте!
Что у вас получилось? А у вас?
Скрипка. Балалайка. Дудочка. Барабан.
Как все это называется, одним словом? (Инструменты). Давайте все вместе повторим.
А как называются люди, которые играют на скрипке, балалайке? (Музыканты).
Как играет скрипка? (Тили-тили).
Как играет балалайка? ( Тренди-брень)
Как играет дудочка? Ду-ду-ду.
Как играет барабан? Бум-бум-бум.
Помните песенку про веселого музыканта? Споем?
Песня «Веселый музыкант», имитируя игру на музыкальных инструментах.
Ребята! Ну, где же флейта? Давайте потанцуем... А поможет нам музыкальный инструмент - бубен. Если он играет громко, то флейта глее-то рядом, если тихо - то она далеко. (Находим. Открываем футляр) Давайте на нее посмотрим. Вот она - флейта, правда, похожа на дудочку? Вот как поет дудочка, (играю на дудочке). Хотите послушать, как поет флейта? Кто нам для этого нужен? (музыкант). Садитесь на полянку, сейчас для вас прозвучит музыка, а исполнит ее Андрей Усаченко. Он занимается в музыкальной школе, и только учится играть на флейте.
(Играет).
Вам понравилось? И мне тоже! Спасибо Андрюша.
Мы нашли флейту, помогли Весне, теперь вокруг станет еще красивее. А нам пора возвращаться домой. Попрощаемся с лесной полянкой? (музыкальное прощание).
(Поезд уезжает.)

----------

mria67mria67 (26.09.2020)

----------


## Иришка Б

КОНСПЕКТ ІНТЕГРОВАНОГО ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Середня група)
«Осінь полюбляемо, на музичних інструментах граємо»
Мета:
Донести до дітей барвисту красу «золотої» осені. Вчити слухати музику, формувати здатність бачити її, показати гармонію осінніх звуків. Розвивати уяву, образне мислення, сприймання.
Виховувати любов до природи, бажання відтворювати свої фантазії завдяки музичним інструментам.
 Розширити знання дітей про звуки природи і музичні інструменти.Розвивати чуткість тембрового слуху, сприяти чути красу тонких звучань, що шарудять і шелестять; розвивати здатність до елементарної імпровізації, звукову фантазію, асоціативне мислення, інтуїтивне розуміння сенсу виразних засобів музики; виховувати эмоционально- дієве сприйняття музики , бажання спілкуватися за допомогою музики; бажання працювати разом, допомогати один одному . Посібники і матеріали: Маракасы, саморобні маракасы,бубон, дерев'яні ложки,трищітка,металофон,дзвоники.Пластикові пляшечки.Природний матеріал:насіння,каштани,горіхи,горох,гречка.

Хід заняття. (діти заходять в зал).

Музичний керівник. Заходьте, будь ласка, діти.Давайте привітаємось.
Муз.керівник співає.Добрий день малята.
Діти співають. Добрий день.
Муз.керівник. Подивіться, до нас сьогодні завітали гості. Давайте з ними теж привітаємось всі разом.
Діти співають: "Добрий день гості."
Гості співають: "Добрий день".
Дiти спiвають: «Радi вас вiтати у цей день.»
Музичний керівник. Молодці, всі привіталися.Діти, а зараз я хочу загадати вам загадку. Слухайте уважно:
У зеленим лісі ненароком якийсь художник побував.
У золотисто - жовтий колір всі дерева перефарбував.
- Ти хто такий?- всi дивувались.
- Чому тебе не бачим досi!
- Та придивися добре,  
   I ти  побачиш…
Дiти: осiнь!
Муз.керiвник.Вiрно,дiти,цiєю неведимкою – художником  є чарiвниця Осiнь. Дiти,сьогоднi осiнь запрошує вас до свого дивовижного царства,де ми зможемо помилуватись iї красою.А подорож наша буде незвичною.Ми вiдправимось з вами в дивовижний свiт звукiв осенi.Ось подивиться,якi чарiвнi листочки подарувала нам вона.Вiзьмить кожна пара собi чарiвний листочок і ми відправимось  в нашу осінню подорож.(діти біжать під музику по залу,та зупиняються).
Муз. керівник.А тепер сідайте біля мене і покладіть своі чарівні листочки поруч.(діти сідають на килимку) Наша подорож  буде незвичайною, тому, що ми здійснимо її в своїй уяві, а допоможе нам у  цьому музика, яку написав композитор Антоніо Вівальді. Називається вона «Осінь».
Отже, сядьте рівно, закрийте очі.
Темно, тихо. Прислухайтеся до самих себе, до свого серця, пориньте у фантастичний світ чарівниці осені.
            Діти слухають уривок композиції А.Вівальді «Осінь».
Муз.керівник. Вам сподобалась музика? Гарна музика, тому що осінь гарна. А що ви побачили в своїй уяві слухаючи цю музику? Яка музика за характером? Поділіться своїми враженнями. (Задумлива, м'яка, задушевна, співуча , ласкава, співуча, добра, плавна, красива, спокійна ніжна,чудова,казкова, добра).А ви запам,ятали як називається ця музика?
(Відповіді дітей)
Музичний керiвник. Осiннiй лiс повен рiзних звукiв, і у вітру, і у сонечка,  і в хмарки, і у дощику, і у маленького зернятка теж є своя музика.Дітки,а в нас є музичні інструменти,з якими ми вже з вами знайомились на музичних заняттях.Звуки ціх музичних інструментів  дуже схожі на звуки осені.давайте зараз встанем і продовжимо нашу осінню подорож.
                    Гра  «По дорозі ми йшли»муз.Картушиної
Ось дітки,скільки багато в нас є музичних інструментів!А давайте зараз кожен з вас візьме себе музичний інструмент і ми будемо вигадувати казку про осінь.Повертайтесь,будь ласка, разом з музичними інструментами,які ви взяли, до своїх чарівних листочків.Сідайте зручніше.зараз будемо супроводжувати нашу казочку звуками  інструментів,які дуже схожі на звуки осені.
Отже,починаємо осінню казку.(Розповідь з використанням музичних інструментів)
Муз.кер.Наступила осінь.Подув осінній вітер і під ногами зашелестіло опале листя.(маракаси).
Вітер пригнав хмари і закапав дощик.(дзвоники,металофон,трикутник)
Вдарив осінній грім.(бубни)
Дощ пішов все частіше,частіше(грають більш ритмично дзвоники,трикутник,металофон)
Холодно і сиро стало навкруг.Але ось дощ скінчився,виглянуло сонечко,знов подув осінній вітерець,і з дерев стали падати каштанчики,горішки,та жолуді.(трищітка,ложки,
На деревах знов зашепотіли листочки.(маракаси)
Ось яка осіння казочка в нас вийшла.Молодці,ви мені дуже допомогли.В нас вийшов справжній осінній оркестр!Давайте покажемо,як ми вміємо грати в оркестрі.
               «Веселий оркестр» муз.нар.
Молодці!Вам сподобалось грати в оркестрі?
Дітки,а ви знаєте,що музичні ірструменти можно зробити власноруч?А давайте з вами спробуєм зараз іх зробити!Подивиться,які в нас є гарні пляшечки,а ще що ви бачете тут?(діти відповідають:горішки,каштанчики,жолуді,фасоль,горох,насіння).Так,дітки,це все дари осені.Зараз візьміть які ви захочете дари осені і покладіть,відкрив пляшечку їх у середину.І ми з вами подивимось що з цього вийде….Зараз я вам покажу як.
(діти роблять саморобні музичні інструменти.)
Молодці!У кожного з вас вийшов чудовий музичний інструмент,а подивіться,у кожного з ваших музичних інструментів свій звук.Ось послухайте.(кожен пробує грати).На що схожий цей звук,а цей?
Діти,а скажіть,будь ласка,на якій музичний інструмент схожий ваш саморобний інструмент?
Так,дітки,вірно,на маракас.А давайте кожен з вас придумає своєму музичному інструменту  назву.(тарахтелка,стучалка,гремелка,звучалка,игралка и.т.д.)
Які цікаві назви!Молодці!А зараз,давайте спробуємо всі разом під веселу музику заграти на наших саморобних інструментах.(під укр.нар.музику «Ой,лопнув обруч» діти грають на саморобних інструментах).
Молодці, діти.
Ось і скінчилась наша чарівна осіння подорож.Давайте на згадку про цю подорож заспіваєм осінню пісеньку. 
              Пісня «Осінь наступила»муз.Насауленко(с музичними інструментами).
Дякую,дітки.до побачення.Давайте попрощаємось  з нашими гостями.
Діти співають.Прощавайте гості,в добрий час!
(Під осінню музику діти уходять)

----------

Malushka53 (10.10.2016), mria67mria67 (26.09.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018), НАТА ЛИВ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Sолнце

КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ НА МО НА ТЕМУ МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНИХ ІГОР 

МЕТА:
•	Продовжувати вчити дітей розпізнавати музичні твори за жанрами: пісня, танок, марш;
•	Розрізняти і впізнавати музичні інструменти за їх назвою та звучанням;
•	Закріпити вміння виконувати рухи відповідно до музики, виразно передавати характерні особливості різних образів;
•	Удосконалювати співочі здібності дітей, уміння співати природним голосом без напруження;
•	Розвивати тембровий та звуковисотний слух, почуття ритму та динаміки, вміння характеризувати почуту музику;
•	Виховувати бажання слухати музику, співати, передавати позитивні емоції оточуючим.

МАТЕРІАЛ: наочні матеріали до посібників «Три кити», «Кого зустрів Колобок», «Ритмічне лото», аудіоматеріали: «Гопак», укр. нар. танок, «Колискова», муз. А.Моцарта, «Марш»; відеоматеріали: «Колобок».

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ:

♫  Під музику діти забігають один за одним до зали.

♫  МУЗИЧНЕ ПРИВІТАННЯ «ДОБРИЙ ДЕНЬ»

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Як гарно ви привіталися, малята! Погляньте, у нас сьогодні в дитсадочку гості! Давайте пошлемо музичне привітання до них і подаруємо їм свої посмішки!

♫  ДІТИ: Рано-раненько сонечко встало,
                 Доброго ранку всім побажало. 

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Я дуже рада зустрічі з вами. В мене сьогодні такий гарний настрій і дуже хочеться поділитися ним з вами.

ПСИХОГІМНАСТИКА З ЕЛЕМЕНТАМИ МАСАЖУ

Добрий ранок!                     Діти повертаються один до одного 
Посміхнись скоріше,          Розводять руки в сторони 
І сьогодні цілий день          Плескають 
Буде веселіше. 

Розітремо ручки,                  Рухи за текстом
Носик і щічки.
Будемо вродливі,                 Поступово піднімають руки,
Як весняні квіти.                  «Ліхтарики»
Розітрем долоньки               Рухи за текстом
Сильніше, сильніше,
А тепер поплескаєм 
Дужче, cміливіше.

Вушка потремо,                    Рухи за текстом
здорові будемо, 
Посміхнемось знову:            Посміхаються
Будьте всі здорові.                Розводять руки в сторони

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Ну що, у всіх гарний настрій? (Так!) Це чудово, коли день розпочинається з гарного настрою. 
Сьогодні, мої любі діти, я хочу всіх вас запросити 
У царство музики величне, чарівно гарне й фантастичне.
Ви згодні? (Так!)
Але, щоб потрапити до царства музики, давайте згадаємо про світ звуків. Всі ви знаєте, що звуки бувають мовні та не мовні. Та серед безлічі звуків, що ми чуємо кожного дня, є також і музичні звуки. Коли ми з ними зустрічаємось? (Орієнтовні відповіді: Коли співаємо пісні, танцюємо під музику, слухаємо музичні твори.) 
Відомий російський композитор Д. Кабалевський говорив, що музика – бурхливий океан звуків, що тримаються на трьох китах: червоний – це марш, синій – танок, а жовтий – це пісня.
	А от такі самі китенята заблукали у морі музики. Й великі кити не можуть їх відшукати. Тож допоможемо їм. Пам’ятайте: червоний кит кличе своїх китенят маршовою мелодією, синій – танцювальною, а жовтий – піснею.

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ПІСНЯ, ТАНОК, МАРШ»

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Уважно слухаймо мелодійні звуки, щоб потім визначити, який настрій вони передають. 

1.	♫  Звучить в запису «ГОПАК», укр. нар. танок

(Прошу дітей відповісти, який твір було виконано, визначається характер музики. Діти визначають жанр п’єси – танок й піднімають відповідну за кольором фішку, кажуть, що під цю музику можна танцювати. Запрошую всіх дітей стати в коло і пройти під музичний супровід підскоком.)

2.	♫  «КОЛИСКОВА», муз. А.Моцарта

(Визначаємо жанр, знаходимо відповідну за кольором фішку, яка відповідає жанру прослуханої музики. Запрошую всіх дітей заспівати пісню за вибором.)
3.	♫  «МАРШ»

(Діти визначають жанр п’єси – марш і піднімають фішку з відповідним кольором. Запрошую пограти в гру «Високі-низькі».)

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ВИСОКІ-НИЗЬКІ»

ХІД ГРИ: Діти під час марширування по колу уважно слухають музику. Коли звучать низькі звуки – присідають, а коли високі – крокують з піднятими руками, а якщо музика звучить у середньому регістрі, марширують, руки на поясі.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Молодці, діти, впорались із завданням. Сідайте зручніше і слухайте музичну загадку. Я вам її проспіваю, а ви повинні її відгадати і доспівати відгадку. Тож слухайте уважно.

♫  МУЗИЧНА ЗАГАДКА «КОЛОБОК»

	Не злякався вовка він,
	Хоч пішов у ліс один.
	А лисиці на зубок
	Все ж потрапив …(КОЛОБОК)

А ось і він…

♫  ВІДЕО «КОЛОБОК»

РИТМІЧНІ ВПРАВИ ЗА КАРТКАМИ «РИТМІЧНЕ ЛОТО З КОЛОБКОМ»

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Діти, а давайте пригадаємо всіх звірів, яких зустрів Колобок по дорозі. (Діти пригадують казку, називають всіх персонажів.) Зараз ви послухайте і відгадайте музичні загадки.

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «КОГО ЗУСТРІВ КОЛОБОК»

(Звучать по черзі чотири п’єси, кожна з яких змальовує образ одного з персонажів казки.) 

П’єси звучать в різних регістрах: «Заєць» – високий, «Лисиця» – середній, «Вовк» – низький, «Ведмідь» – дуже низький. Після виконання кожної п’єси один із дітей визначає, який персонаж змальований музикою і знаходять відповідне зображення, а всі інші імітують рухи цієї тварини.

♫  Під звучання веселої музики на ширмі з’являється лялька, вітається.
ОЛЕНКА. Я дівчинка маленька,
		Зовуть мене Оленка                                                     
		Я пісень багато знаю,
		З друзями в танку кружляю.
		Хай лиш музику почую,
		То співаю і танцюю.

Дітки, у мене з’явилася цікава думка: давайте створимо музичний оркестр – дитячий. Ви будете грати, а я – танцювати. Згодні? Діти, а ви знаєте, що таке оркестр?

♫ ВИХІД ВЕДМЕДИКА
                                                                                                                            ВЕДМЕДИК. Нарешті я тебе знайшов, Оленка! Не знаю, що мені робити – всі музичні інструменти кудись поховались. І я ніяк не можу їх знайти. А замість себе вони залишили ось цього листа. Тримай його (віддає Оленці). 
ОЛЕНКА. Ну, ведмедику, хутенько витри сльози. Зараз ми прочитаємо цього листа. (Читає.)
«Любі друзі! Нам дуже хочеться пограти з вами, але ми з’явимось лише тоді, коли ви впізнаєте нас на слух.»

ВЕДМЕДИК (плаче). Я дуже хвилююся і боюся, що не впізнаю якийсь музичний інструмент.

ОЛЕНКА. Не хвилюйся, ведмедику, я гадаю, малята допоможуть нам відгадати всі музичні інструменти, адже діти так люблять грати на них.

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА 
«ВІДГАДАЙ, ЯКИЙ ІНСТРУМЕНТ ЗВУЧИТЬ»

За ширмою дзвенять дзвоники.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Слухайте уважно, малята, який музичний інструмент подає зараз свій голос? Так! Це дзвоники.

ДЗВОНИК (над ширмою).
	Я високий голос маю,
	Ніжно й лагідно співаю.
	В руки ти мене візьми, 
Всіх малят розвесели.

ВЕДМЕДИК. Чудово! Дзвоники повернулись до нашого оркестру.

За ширмою стукотять дерев’яні ложки.

ВЕДМЕДИК. А який це музичний інструмент озивається? О! Я його добре знаю. Ним чудово мед їсти.

ОЛЕНКА. Зачекай, ведмедику, нехай діти впізнають його. Малята, ви впізнали цей музичний інструмент?

ДЕРЕВ'ЯНІ ЛОЖКИ (над ширмою).
	Ми веселі, всіма знані,
	Диво-ложки мальовані.
	В такт ударимо гучніше – 
Буде музика чіткіша.

ОЛЕНКА. Такими веселими ложками ми й кашу мішатимемо й музику заграємо.

За ширмою звучить металофон.
ВЕДМЕДИК. Який дзвінкий голос має цей музичний інструмент. Ви його впізнали, діти? Так. Це металофон.

За ширмою звучить барабан, діти відгадують назву музичного інструмента.

БАРАБАН (над ширмою).
	Бум-бум-бум, трам-там-там,
	Всі впізнали барабан?

ОЛЕНКА. Ось і барабан пристав до нашого оркестру. Якого ж ще інструменту не вистачає?

За ширмою дзвенить бубон, діти впізнають його.

БУБОН (над ширмою).
	Можу голосно і тихо 
	Я заграти для малят.
	Ти трусни мене легенько,
	Бубонці враз задзвенять.
	А захочеш грім почути,
	То сильніше в мене гупай.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Діти, я пропоную вам пограти в гру з бубном.

МУЗИЧНО-ДИДАКТИЧНА ГРА «ТИХІШЕ-ДУЖЧЕ В БУБОН БИЙ»

ОЛЕНКА. Як гарно, що всі наші музичні інструменти повернулися в садок!

ВЕДМЕДИК. Оленко, давай попросимо дітей заграти в оркестрі відразу на всіх музичних інструментах. Я буду слухачем. А ти – диригентом. Друзі, ви знаєте, хто такий диригент? (Людина, яка керує оркестром за допомогою диригентської палички.)

♫  ПІСНЯ-ОРКЕСТР «МУЗИКАНТИ» 

МУЗКЕРІВНИК. Діти, вам було весело на занятті? Що більше всього вам сподобалось? Бажаю зберегти гарний настрій на весь день. На згадку про наше заняття вам залишаються ось ці колобки гарного настрою (дарую). Час повертатися до групи.  

♫  МУЗИЧНЕ ПРОЩАННЯ «ДО ПОБАЧЕННЯ»

----------

#Ленуся (11.03.2019), ennisool (01.02.2017), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), Malushka53 (10.10.2016), muzik (14.01.2018), Пуховик (20.10.2018), Танічка (12.03.2016), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Подорож до весняного лісу
(конспект заняття для дітей середньої групи)

Мета: Підвести дітей до усвідомлення того, що звуком можна зобразити все, що нас оточує (від живих до неживих істот і предметів); вчити чути в музиці зображальні інтонації. Спонукати малят до активних творчих проявів у завданнях та музичних іграх. Виховувати естетичне сприймання навколишнього світу засобами музики.
При допомозі мовно-ритмічних, артикуляційних, вокально-ритмічних, звуко-наслідуючих вправ, вправ на дихання розвивати у дітей слухову увагу, координацію мовлення з рухами, мовного дихання; навчатися звільняти щелепи для вільної артикуляції; встановлювати зв’язок голосоутворюючих рухів з об’ємно-просторовим уявленням; збагачувати дітей музичними враженнями.	

Обладнання: Магнітофон, касета з голосами природи ( співом пташок, булькотінням струмочка та ін.); дві ілюстрації з зображенням ранньої весни; аплікація-сова; м’які іграшки (білочка, зайчик, їжачок, корівка, слоненя, песик, ведмедик, конячка); чашка з водою і соломинка, прапорець, з’єднані між собою палиці.      

Хід заняття.

(Діти заходять до залу, вітаються музичною мовою.)

Музичний керівник: Хто з вас любить мандрувати? (Відповідь дітей.) Чудово! Тоді разом відправляємось в дорогу, тільки куди ж  ми підемо? (Припущення дітей.) Можливо, до весняного лісу, який тільки прокидається від зимового сну. Зараз там дуже гарно і красиво.
Мандрувати нам сьогодні допоможуть звуки, які будуть зображувати все, що зустрінеться на нашому шляху. А яка ж подорож без веселої, бадьорої музики? Тож вирушаємо

(Мовно – ритмічна вправа „Крокуємо – підстрибуємо”.)

(Діти крокують по колу під „Марш” І. Арсеєва.)

Музичний керівник: Чим далі ми відходимо від дитсадка, тим складнішою стає дорога. На нашому шляху з’явилося багато перешкод, яких треба здолати.

Ноги разом, руки в боки – 
Починаємо підскоки:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 –
Любо в колі нам стрибать.

(Діти виконують підскоки з рухом вперед  під „Польку” Т. Ломової.)

Музичний керівник: І ось ми опинилися на чудовій лісовій галявині (показати ілюстрацію 1).
Подивіться, ще на деревах висять сріблясті бурульки. Які вони гарні...Цікаво, про що вони гомонять?

Мовно – ритмічна вправа „Веселі бурульки”.
(Виконання ритмічного малюнку за показом дорослого по принципу гри „Луна” на слова „крап – крап”.) 
Музичний керівник:	
Кришталевії бурульки
На гілках сидять.
Кришталевії бурульки
Разом  гомонять.

Діти:
„Хто до лісу поспішає,
Землю квітами вкриває?

Музичний керівник:
Та про неї кожен зна –
Це до нас іде весна!
Будем  весноньку стрічати, 
Гарну пісеньку співати:

Музичний керівник: Як ви вважаєте, пісенька бурульок була та сама чи інша? А чому? (Відповіді дітей.) Так, подивіться, які вони різні: одні тоненькі, другі товстенькі; одні маленькі, другі великі, тому і дзвеніти вони повинні по – різному.

Вправа  „Артикуляція”.
(Діти клацають язиком, змінюючи форму рота. Звернути увагу на зміну клацаючого звуку  – більш високі та більш низькі клацання.)

Музичний керівник: Далі ми підемо галявиною, а під ногами шарудить сніг трішки танувший. 

 (Вихідне положення: рот максимально відкритий рухами щелепи   . В такому положенні робить-ся безшумний вдих ротом та використання руху кінцівок рук (руки підіймаються на рівень рота, кінцівки розкриваються так, щоб пальці були розставлені й напружені, долоні розвернуті  вперед). Кінцівки працюють разом з вимовою приголосних. Вправа складається з сильної активної вимови приголосних. Кожний звук вимовити тричі.)

А   ш   А  ш   А   ш

А    с    А   с    А   с .

Музичний керівник: А тепер погляньте сюди (показує ілюстрацію 2) – ось щойно струмочок прокинувся від сну, скинув пухнасту снігову ковдру і заспівав свою пісеньку. Як ви вважаєте, якою може бути пісенька  весняного струмочка? (Веселою, рухливою, швидкою, радісною.)

(Діти за бажанням придумують пісеньку на звук „ш-ш-ш”, „буль- буль-буль”...)

Вокальна вправа „Питання – відповідь”.
(Вихідне положення: рот відкритий рухом щелепи вперед-вниз, губи розслаблені. Пальцями рук поставити на провали між верхніми та нижніми боковими зубами, не даючи роту закриватися.
Основним елементом вправи є гліссандуюча висхідна та низхідна інтонації з різким переходом із грудного (у) в фальцетний (у) з характерним „переломом” голосу (п).
В цій вправі присутнє здивоване питання – подив (1) та відповідний вигук полегшення ( !).Вправа
виконується кілька разів.)

Музичний керівник: Хоча і весна на дворі, а зима не поспішає поступитися місцем: приморожує ручки, ніжки, в личко сніжок пускає. Пропоную всім зігрітися веселим таночком.

(Танок А. Русакової „Потанцюємо разом”.)

Музичний керівник: Тепер можна трішки відпочити і послухати звуки, які нас оточують.

Вправа „Звукова мозаїка”.
(Діти затуляють очі і впізнають звуки природи (струмочок, сніг, вітерець, шарудіння, шарудіння крил), які відображає дорослий при допомозі прапорця, листка паперу, води в пляшці).

(Звернути увагу дітей на шарудіння крил – це прилетів і сів на дерево птах-сова (аплікація).)

Вправа „Страшний птах”.
(Діти роздивляються птаха, дають образну характеристику: страшний, великі очі, міцний дзьоб, довгі кігті.  Вихідне положення „здивування”. В такому положенні вимовити голосні тихим низьким голосом. Очі широко відкриті, брови підтягнуті, загальний вигляд  обличчя -  переляка –
ний.)
Страшний – У ,  великі очі – У О,  довгі кігті – УОА.

Музичний керівник: Сова не хоче нас пускати далі до лісу, тому і лякає своїм виглядом. Посваримо її за такий вчинок.

Сова сидить, зовсім не спить, 
Діток  ляка, в ліс не пуска.

(Діти показують, як сова їх лякає): Ух, ух, у     х;   ух, ух, у    х.

Ти, сова, нас не лякай, 
Краще в піжмурки пограй!

(Посварити пальцем сові): У – у – у ...х;    у– у – у ...х.


Музичний керівник: Не боїться нас сова, не слухає. Треба її налякати своїм голосом.

Вправа „Від шепоту до крику”.
 (Скажемо „раз” – пошепки, „два” – тихим голосом, „три” – трішки голосніше, „чотири” – голосно, „п’ять” – крикнемо і плеснемо в долоні.)

Музичний керівник: Діти, а яких тварин ми ще можемо зустріти в весняному лісі?

(Використати м’які іграшки диких  і свійських тварин. Треба із них вибрати тільки тих, які живуть в лісі.)

Музичний керівник: Добре знаєте лісових звірів. Заспіваймо про них пісеньку.

Хоровод  Б. Фільц „Ми у лісі були”.

Музичний керівник: Зустрітися з весняною лісовою галявиною нам допомагають зображувальні звуки. Прислухайтеся уважно і ви знову почуєте природу. 

(Слухання звуків природи (спів пташок, дзюрчання струмочка).)

Музичний керівник: Справді гарно, зразу радісно стало, але настав час повертатися додому. А щоб дорога веселішою була заспіваємо пісню.
Пригадайте, які пісні про весну ви знаєте? (Діти називають пісні.)

(Пісня В. Теличка „Йде до нас весна”.
Музичний керівник: Ось і закінчилась наша мандрівка весняним лісом. Сподобалась вона вам? А допомагали нам в цьому...(звуки і музика).
Що зображувала музика? (кроки, підскоки) А звуки? (струмочок, сніг, бурульки, сову...)

(Похвалити дітей , які добре працювали на занятті. Дати домашнє завдання: виконати малюнок, який нагадує сьогоднішня мандрівка до весняного лісу.)

----------

ennisool (01.02.2017), Fons (09.02.2018), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), muzik (14.01.2018), Yakusha (25.03.2021), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019), Танічка (12.03.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Выставляю еще один конспект для малявок. Это диагностическое занятие, мы его показывали в октябре воспитателям яслей во время методобЪединения (это совмесная работа музрука и воспитателя). К нему прилагаю и музыку.

Діагностичне заняття для дітей 1 мол. групи.

Мета: За допомогою розвиваючих ігор провести діагностування дітей  молодшого дошкільного віку та визначити моторику, сенсорні здібності, образотворчу діяльність,  емоційно-соціальну сферу та мовлення дітей.

Матеріал: Дидактична лялька, скринька, дидактичні ігри з сенсорного виховання, казковий  фартушок-декорація, пазли, клей, малюнок ромашки, кульки з серветок.

                                                        Хід заняття.

(001 Вхід дітей.)
Діти заходять в групу.

Вихователь: Діти, до нас завітали гості. Давайте з ними привітаємося. („Добрий день!”) А ось  і наша давня знайома, лялька Катруся, знов до нас завітала. Привітаємося і з нею.
                      („Привіт!”)
Діти вітаються і роздивляються Катрусю.

Вихователь: З чим Катруся ти сьогодні до нас прийшла? (Вдає, що лялька їй говорить на вушко.) Дітки, Катруся каже, що вона сьогодні знову  нам принесла чарівну скриньку, в якій знаходяться ігри. А саме які, ми дізнаємося коли її відкриємо. Катруся, як нам відкрити скриньку? (Слухає Катрусю.) За допомогою чарівної пальчикової гри „Замочок”. 

 Гра „Замочок”.
                                                          Стоїть в полі теремок ,
                                                          На дверях висить замок.
                                                          (Діти беруть ручки в „замочок”.)
                                                          Ми його відкриєм вмить:
                                                          Покрутили (крутять долоньками),
                                                          Постукали (стукають долонька об долоньку),
                                                          Потягнули і ...відкрили.

(002 Скринька відчиняється.)
Вихователь дістає зі скринькі дидактичні ігри і розповідає про них.
Вихователь: А зараз, ви сідайте за столики і будемо гратися хто якими захоче іграми.

(003-004-005 Музичний фон під час гри (7-10 хвилин).)   

(006 Лунає „голос” скриньки.)

Вихователь: Малята, ви чуєте нас скринька кличе до себе. (Діти підходять до скриньки.) Ще один сюрприз нам Катруся приготувала: тут лежить якийсь фартушок. Давайте я його  вдіну і разом роздивимося, який він. Це не простий, а чарівний фартушок. Мені здається, що він казковий: тут і хатинка, і стежка є, яка веде до лісу. Я, навіть, здогадалася яку казку нам приготувала Катруся.Ось послухайте:
                                 Він від баби утік,
                                 Він від діда утік.
                                 Смачний, солодкий як медок,
                                 Всі називають...(Колобок!)
 Так, ми будемо дивитися казку „Колобок”... Жили собі дід і баба. Одного разу  попросив дід бабу спекти йому Колобка. Пішла баба, набрала борошна і почала  місити тісто (діти показують, як баба місить тісто); зробила колобочка (діти  роблять колобків) і поклала в піч. А коли він спікся – поклала на віконечко холонути. Колобок сидів-сидів, відкрив свої оченята і зрадів красі довкола.

Колобок: Гарно в лузі, це вже знаю,
                 Та у ліс я поспішаю.
                 Хочу я побачить сам,
                 Що цікавого є там.

Вихователь: І покотився Колобок
                        З двору стежкою в лісок.

(007 Діти  крокують зграйкою за вихователем по колу.)

Вихователь: Покотився, застрибав
                       І, нарешті, в ліс попав...
                       А під кущем сидить звірятко,
                       Довгі вушка, сірі лапки. (Показує вушка Зайчика.) Хто це, малята? (Зайчик)

(008 Вихід Зайчика.)
Зайчик: Вірно! Зайчик я , звусь Куцохвостик!
                           А ти що, прийшов у гості?

 Колобок: Так, у гості завітав,
                   Бо тебе раніш не знав.
                   Хочу другом тобі стати –
                   Починай зі мною грати!

                                           Музична гра на імітацію рухів „Зайці і Вовк”.

1.Люблять зайці танцювати, танцювати, танцювати, (Діти біжать по колу.)
Люблять бігати й стрибати і стрибати, так! (Зупиняються.)
            (На проіграш стрибають на місці, показують вушка і лапки.)

2. Зайченя мале на зріст, так на зріст, так на зріст, (Діти показують яке мале зайченя)
Коротенький в нього хвіст, куций хвіст, ось так! (Показують хвостики.)
           (На проіграш стрибають на місці, показують вушка і лапки.)

3.Вовчик в лісі десь блукає, ой блукає, ой блукає, (Діти вдають, що прислухаються..)
Зайця й Колобка шукає, ой шукає, так!  (Присідають і закривають долонями обличчя)
(На проіграш відкривають і закривають обличчя руками.)

Ой, тікайте швидко, діти,
Вовчик може вас зловити!?! (Діти тікають до вихователя на лавку, який ховає Зайця.)

(009 Вихід Вовка.)
Вовк: Не бійтеся мене, я хороший!
           Якщо друзів ти шукаєш 
           Колобок, чому тікаєш?
           Ти пробач, що налякав,
           Просто  квіти я збирав.

                                         Вправа на дихання „Понюхай квітку”.   

Вихователь: Подружився Колобок з Вовчиком і покотився ще шукати собі друзів.
                       Покотився Колобок
                       Далі в ліс через струмок.

(010 Високий крок.) 
Діти йдуть високо піднімаючи ніжки, виконуючи високий крок. Вихователь непомітно ховає в кишеню вовка.)

Вихователь: Дітки, чую хтось бреде,
                       Напрямки до нас іде!?!

(011 Виходить Ведмідь.) 
Вихователь: Дітки, хто це? (Ведмедик) Так, це Ведмедик. Яка хода у нього можетет показати?
Діти рухаються перевальцем, імітуючи ходу ведмедя.

Ведмедик: Я – Ведмідь, до меду ласий,
                    Другом стань мені, будь ласка! (Пригощає Колобка і дітей „медком”.)

                                                Вправа для язичка „Смачний медок”.   

Вихователь: З Ведмедиком теж подружився Колобок і...
                       Покотився Колобок
                       Далі стежкою в лісок.
(012 Енергійний крок.)
                      А назустріч йде Лисиця –
                      Рудохвостенька сестриця.

(013 Виходить Лисичка.)
Лисичка: Чула, що Колобок друзів шукає!?!
                  Краща подружка у лісі
                  Для звірят – це я Лисиця!
                  Взагалі, тут друзі всі:
                  І ведмеді, і зайці,
                  І лисиці, і вовки –
                  Всі ми дружим залюбки!

Вихователь: І наші діти теж вміють дружити. Навіть, коли вони посваряться, то швидко між 
                       собою миряться. Зараз покажемо.

                                     Танок „Посварилися – помирилися”.

Вихователь: Так Колобок подружився з лісовими звірятами і наша казочка закінчилася. А вам
                        Вона сподобалася? (Так!) Я бачу у вас гарний настрій. Так чи ні? І ми зараз 
                        покажемо Катрусі який у кожного із вас настрій.

                                          Вправа на визначення емоцій (смайлики)

Діти підходять до столу, беруть смайлик із зображенням настрою і викладають на фланелеграфі.

Вихователь: Наше заняття доходить кінця. Вважаю, що не тільки малятам, а і нашим гостям 
                        воно сподобалося. Тож пропоную, діти, на згадку про наш садочок з такою 
                        чудовою назвою „Ромашка” зробити і подарувати гостям ромашку.

(014-015 Музичний фон.)
Діти разом з вихователем роблять подарунок гостям, дарять його і прощаються з ними.

http://us.ua/1000930/

----------

#Ленуся (11.03.2019), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), liybliana (30.10.2018), Luisikbusik (02.10.2018), Note (11.03.2018), мира (29.08.2020), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Девочки,сегодня проводила открытое занятие *"Музичне заняття з елементами мнемотехники та математики"* Короче занятие с вытребеньками. Если кому интересно вот конспект(сценарий) музматериал, таблицы и немного объяснение, что же такое мнемотехтика, и с чем ее едят.За основу брала сценарий "Прощание с елкой" с русского форума. Спасибо Валюша помогла перевести.  

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

 Кому будет что-то не ясно обращайтесь в личку.

----------

nastiabar (06.11.2020), olga-inku (19.04.2021), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), Yakusha (25.03.2021), Алена Болинская (19.03.2016), гномик (24.02.2020), ЕВ (19.11.2020), Жоржетта (17.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Предлагаю конспект своего занятия-развлечения для детей 1мл. гр., его мы показывали на городском методобЪединении. Правда, это было в ноябре, но еть в нем материал, который можна использовать и сейчас. Зачемждать до осени, чтобы выставить конспект, правда? :Meeting:  Тем более к нему имеется и муз. материал, который частично можно использовать и на 8 Марта :Aga: 

Заняття – розвага „Неслухняні кошенята” 
(для дітей раннього віку (1мол.))

Мета: Привернути увагу дітей до різноманіття  звукових явищ у природі; формувати емоційно-
            радісні  відчуття від активної участі у різних видах музичної діяльності. Стимулювати у  
            дітей слухову увагу і особистісне спілкування дитини з дорослим; закріпити навички
            виконувати під музику основні рухи (звичайний крок, стрибки на  двох ногах і ходьба        
            на пальцях орієнтуватися у просторі під час руху). Вдосконалювати співочі здібності     
            (вміння співати без напруги, природним голосом, передавати настрій мімікою і рухами);          
            залучати  до повторення  невеликих пісеньок, звуконаслідувань, віршованих рядків.         
            Розвивати артикуляційний апарат та інтонаційну виразність мовлення, тембровий слух  
            (високо – низько), чуття ритму, а також емоційно-позитивне ставлення до сюжетних              
            іграшок (зайчика, білочки, ведмедика); закріпити поняття  величини (велика – маленька) і   
            кількості предметів (багато – мало), частин тіла. Закріпити з дітьми елементарні правила
            безпечної  поведінки в життєдіяльності.

Обладнання: Декорації лісу (великі і маленькі ялинки); хатинка, стільці; іграшки – зайчик, 
                         білочка, ведмедик; шапочки котиків; два кошика з шишками і горішками; 
                         брязкальця (за кількістю дітей).

Репертуар: Психогімнастика „Я добре знаю своє тіло”, (муз. з диска Є. Желєзнової „Топ-топ”);
                     мовно – ритмічна  вправа  „Кроки”, муз. О. Тілічеєвої;  „Зайчик”, музика народна;  
                     вправа „Кішка і кошенята”; гімнастика для язичка „ Смачне молочко” і  „Горішок”; 
                     гра  з  ведмедиком  „Михасько – пустунець”;  „Брязкальця  веселі”, муз. Ю. 
                     Рожавської;  фрагменти  інстр. муз.,  творів  П. Чайковського і В. Косенко.                                                                

                                                                   Хід заняття.

( Перед початком заняття вихователь у групі вдягає усім дітям шапочки котиків і пояснює, що сьогодні вони будуть кошенятами, а вона кицею – мамою.
Діти з вихователем заходять до зали, яка являє собою куточок лісу, хатинку киці. Музичний керівник вітає дітей пісенькою.)

Музичний керівник: Малюки, малюки,
                                       Я усіх вітаю!
                                       Голосно, весело
                                       Пісеньку співаю: „Добрий день!”
Діти: Добрий день!

Музичний керівник: Як гарно ви привіталися, малята.  Погляньте, скільки у нас сьогодні
                                       гостей. Давайте пошлемо й  їм  привітання  і  подаруємо свої  ласкаві    
                                       посмішки. (Діти вітають гостей.) Я дуже рада, що у вас такий гарний 
                                       настрій і ви ним  поділилися з усіма присутніми. Але, щоб настрій не   
                                       зіпсувався треба попрацювати і вушкам, і ротику, і ручкам, і ніжкам...                                       
                                                                  Музика хай гучно грає –
                                                                  Гостей і діток розважає!

       / Психогімнастика „Я добре знаю своє тіло”, (муз. з диска Є. Желєзнової „Топ-топ”)/                                        

Музичний керівник: Молодці,  добре впоралися із завданням. Я  знаю, що ви ще вмієте гарно
                                      працювати ніжками. Приготуймося і покажемо це нашим гостям.

            / Мовно – ритмічна вправа „Кроки”, муз. О. Тілічеєвої (на різновид ходьби)./

                      Ми навчилися ходить, ніжки піднімати,
                      Ось як наші малюки вміють крокувати. (Діти крокують зграйкою  по колу.)

                      Обережно на носочках, наче киця, ідемо,
                      Спинку вигнемо дугою, „Няв – няв – няв!”, - всім скажемо.
                                                                                          (Діти виконують крок на  „носочках”.)
                      А тепер побігли, діти, як миші маленькі,
                      Ось як наші малюки бігають швиденько! 
(Діти за вихователем виконують легкий біг; закінчують рух у хатинці .) 

Музичний керівник: Ой, що трапилось скажіть,
                                       Ви мені  допоможіть:
                                       Де ж поділися малята?
                                       Бачу тільки... кошеняток! (Робить здивований вигляд.)

                                          /Рухова  імпровізація „Кошенята”./

1. Покажіть нам свої лапки,
    В кожній лапці  цап – царапки. (Почергово витягують руки вперед, роблять „кігтики”.) 

2. Захотілось кошенятам
    Хвостик й спинку показати. (Виконують повороти тулуба праворуч – ліворуч.)

3. Всі на килимок лягли –
    Веселяться від душі. (Лежачи на спині, рухають ногами та руками.) 

4. Киця – матінка прийшла
    Й кошенят покликала...

                       /Вправа „Кішка і  кошенята” (на розвиток тембрового слуху). /

(Музичний  керівник пропонує малятам понявчати, як кошенята (у високому регістрі), потім –як киця ( у низькому регістрі)).

Мама – киця:  Кошенята мої милі,
                           Може годі пустувати?
                           На стільці швидше сідайте –
                           Буду я вас частувати!

/Гімнастика для язичка „Смачне молочко”. /

Музичний керівник: Киця діток полюбляла, 
                                       Молочком всіх частувала.
(Вихователь – киця „наливає молочка” дітям в долоньки – мисочки. Малюки вдають, що язичком п’ють молочко.) 

                                       Молочко смачненьке дуже, (діти облизують губи)
                                       Ти  погладь животик, друже! (гладять ручками животики.)

                                       Кошенята як поїли,
                                       Лапки й  вусики помили. (Діти  роблять вигляд, що вмиваються.)

                                       Мамі „Дякую!” – сказали,
                                       Міцно кицю обійняли. (Діти дякують киці і обіймають її.)

(Вихователь – киця запитує дітей, чи сподобалося їм молочко та  що  ще із їжі їдять кошенята. Потім каже, що їй треба ненадовго піди з дому за гостинцями для них, а вони залишаються самі.)

Мама – киця:  Любі діточки мої,
                           Та дивіться ви мені
                           В ліс із двору не ідіть –
                           Заблукаєте в ту ж мить!?! (промовляє стурбовано і застережливо.)

Музичний керівник: А кошенята не послухалися своєї матусі і побігли до лісу гуляти.

(Діти зграйкою біжать до ялинок, які розташовані в іншому куточку зали.)

Музичний керівник:  Ось, кошенята, ви у лісі. Подивіться, скільки дерев! Як називається це 
                                        дерево? (Ялинка.) А яка ялинка: велика чи маленька? (Маленька.)  
                                        Скільки ялинок у лісі? (Багато.) А ось, подивіться, хто це ховається за 
                                        ялинкою? (Зайчик.)

(Із –за ялинки виглядає зайчик і знову ховається – боїться; зойкає. Діти його кличуть до себе. )

Зайчик: Я вухатий ваш дружок,
                В мене теплий кожушок,
                Куций хвостик, довгі вуха
                І усіх-усіх боюся. Ой-ой-ой! 

Музичний керівник:  Нумо, зайчику вухатий,
                                       Спробуй нам затанцювати.
                                       Кошенята, допомагайте, 
                                       Дружно разом заспівайте!

/Пісня „Зайчик”, музика народна./

(Діти виконують пісню, імітують рухи зайчика (стрибають на двох ногах з просуванням вперед.) Чути  шарудіння -  зайчик знову ховається. Музичний керівник  пояснює малюкам, що не треба  боятися, так  як  в лісі  існує  безліч різних цікавих звуків; потім запрошує присісти на лаву і їх послухати.)
                                              /Слухання в запису звуків лісу./                      
           /Розповідь вірша з додатковим супроводом на  саморобних шумових  інструментів./

Музичний керівник: Шарудить у нірці миша,
                                       У норі немає тиші, - шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу. ( султанчик)
                                       Може, миша там читає –
                                       Книжки сторінки гортає? - Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу. ( папірець)
                                       Може, миша кашоваре -
                                       Зернятка перебирає? - Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу. (короб  із  зернятками)
                                       Може, з квітів та листочків
                                       Плете донечкам віночки? - Шу-шу-шу, шу-шу-шу. (маракас)
                                       А тепер у нірці тиша...(прислухається)
                                       Чи заснула в тиші миша? (ритмічно дихає носом)
                                       Ось така  шурхітлива   історія у нас получилась, але ще...
                                       Щось я чую – трісь та трусь,
                                       На ялинку подивлюсь.
                                       Та це ж білка хазяйнує,
                                       Часу зовсім не марнує.

Білочка:  Ось погляньте, кошеня,                     
                  В моїм кошику багато
                  І грибочків, і горішків,
                  Та іще чудові шишки.
                  З вами теж я хочу грати,
                  Але треба працювати.

Музичний керівник:  Малята тобі допоможуть, так? Що треба робити?

Білочка:  Розкласти на два кошика  горішки з шишками.

/Гра „Збери кошика для білочки”./

(Після гри білочка пригощає кошенят горішками і йде далі працювати.)

/Вправа „Горішок”./

Музичний керівник:  Зголодніли ми всі трішки.
	      Білчині гризем горішки.
	      Дай горішка і мені,
	      Бо вони такі смачні!

 (Діти під час читання рядків рухають щелепами праворуч – ліворуч із закритим і відкритим ротом; прицмокують ротиком. Ця вправа стимулює рухи нижньої щелепи.)
 (Чути гучний храп. Музичний керівник питає у дітей, хто  б це міг бути (ведмедик); пропонує його пошукати.)
                                         /Гра з ведмедиком „Михасько – пустунець”./

                         Ой, Михасько – пустунець!
                         Де ж ти є? Відгукнись!
                         Ой, Михасько – пустунець!
                         Де ж ти є? Покажись!

(Ведмежатко з „ревом” біжить за малюками, які ховаються за музичного керівника.) 

Музичний керівник: Не бійтесь, малята, ведмедик з нами жартує. Йому набридло спати, ось і         вирішив трішки розважитися.

Ведмедик:  Дуже я малят люблю,
                     Всіх сьогодні звеселю. 
                     Хочу з вами я, малята,
                     З брязкальцями танцювати.

/Танок „Брязкальця веселі”, музика Ю. Рожавської./

(Під кінець таночка ведмедик  вдає, що втомився і йде відпочивати.)

 Музичний керівник:  Подивіться, навколо великий темний ліс, а ви маленькі  без матусі, самі.
	        Заплакали кошенята, 
	        Як матусю відшукати?

(Діти – кошенята нявкотять, вдають страх і жаль. Чути голос киці – мами, яка гукає дітей,
шукає  їх і  знаходить.)

Киця – мама:  Чому мої кошенята 
                           Не послухалися матір?
                           В лісі, бачте, заблукали,
                           Додому дороги зовсім не знали.
                           Вас хтось ображав в темнім  лісі чи ні?
                           Швиденько усе розкажіть ви мені.

Музичний керівник:  Лісові мешканці дуже добре повелися з кошенятами. Малюки, розкажіть 
                                        матусі, кого ви  сьогодні  зустріли в лісі, що з ними робили?

(Діти називають тварин, яких  зустріли в лісі, розповіли, що робили.)

Киця – мама:  Друзів хороших ви в лісі знайшли,
                           Але обіцяйте тепер ви мені:
                           Як тільки захочете в лісі гуляти,
                           Ви будете дозволу в мене питати! Обіцяєте? 
Діти: Так!

(Музичний керівник прощається з малюками, які  йдуть за кицею – мамою із зали.)

*(ссылка нерабочая)*

----------

#Ленуся (11.03.2019), ina (01.09.2018), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), Natalya_Pavelkova (02.11.2017), Note (11.03.2018), Іванка (22.10.2018), илатан (10.09.2019), мира (29.08.2020), Ольгадайченко (09.04.2020), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Тема : Ну-мо, хлопці!
Мета : виховувати вміння домовлятися і вислуховувати думки одне одного в 
процесі проведення конкурсу; викликати в дітей бажання    реалізовувати задум, який виник під час попередньої підготовки  розваги; сприяти розвиткові дитячої ініціативності та активності; виявити рівень знань, умінь і навичок, наявних у дітей  на момент проведення конкурсу про родину, працю, відпочинок, сімейні захоплення; надати дітям право вибору у вирішенні проблемних ситуацій.
                                 ХІД КОНКУРСУ :
(До зали заходять святково вдягнені діти, які не є членами команд)
ВЕДУЧА : Доброго дня, шановні гості! Сьогодні ми запросили в цей чудовий зал любих наших мам, бабусь, тат, дідусів, щоб довести всім, що наші хлопчики і чоловіки дуже люблять всіх вас і заради вашої краси, любі жінки, вони здатні творити подвиги. Всі жінки гідні і добрих слів, і найщиріших побажань, і теплих посмішок, і чудових пісень, і дитячих поцілунків.

( ПІСНЯ  « РУЧЕЙКИ ВЕСЕННИЕ»  )

ВЕДУЧА : Сьогодні вашій увазі буде запрошено до зали 2 команди. І я впевнена, що і хлопці, і чоловіки доведуть вам всім, що вони гідні таких чудових мам і жінок. Тож розпочинаємо -  я запрошую до зали команду № 1.
( Команда №1 заходить до зали)
ВЕДУЧА : А тепер настала черга команди №2.
( Команда №2 заходить до зали )
ВЕДУЧА : Любі хлопчики і чоловіки ! В наших очах ви всі незрівнянні, красиві, мужні. Тож доведіть всім нам, що ви ще й талановиті, ніжні, лагідні. Тож змагайтесь і перемагайте!  А оцінювати ваші вміння буде кваліфіковане журі. Кожен тур оцінюється по 5-бальній системі. В склад журі входять :
( представляє журі)
ВЕДУЧА :  Я думаю, що учасники нашого конкурсу готові до змагання. І я      оголошую 1  конкурс «ПОМІЧНИКИ». За умовою цього конкурсу з кожної команди обирається 1 чоловік і 1 хлопчик. За моєю командою тата і хлопчики  покажуть нам всім як вони вранці допомагають мамам збирати сестричок до садочку.
( Хлопчики прив`язують  бантики дівчаткам, а тата пришивають ґудзики.)
ВЕДУЧА : Дамо можливість журі оцінити виступ представників команд, а я всім гостям пропоную музичну паузу – танок « Ати – бати».

(ТАНОК «АТИ- БАТИ»)
ВЕДУЧА : Яке життя без жінки? Вона як той паросток народжує життя на землі, вносить нотки краси, ніжності і чарівності в життя навколишнього світу. Але часто у домашніх клопотах наші чудові статі інколи вгасають від втоми. А так хочеться, щоб всі жінки завжди були щасливими, радісними, задоволеними. І на поміч нам у цьому як завжди прийдуть чоловіки. Вони візьмуть частинку домашніх клопотів на свої широкі плечі. Тому я оголошую наступний 2 конкурс «МИ - ПОВАРЯТА!»
	За умовою цього конкурсу з команди обирається 1 тато і 2 хлопчики. Тата будуть готувати вінегрет, а хлопчики – бутерброди. Все необхідне ви знайдете на своїх столах. Тож, почали. 
	Ми не будемо заважати нашим поварятам, а подивимося танок у виконанні наших вихованців.

( ТАНОК «МАМИН ВАЛЬС» )

ВЕДУЧА : Для того, щоб красиво виглядав наш стіл і ми змогли запросити до нього наших любих мам і бабусь, я оголошую наступний 3 конкурс
 « СЕРВІРОВКА СТОЛУ». Нашим маленьким учасникам необхідно якнайкраще приготувати стіл до свята, щоб їхні вміння змогла оцінити не тільки матуся, а й всі присутні в цьому залі. Журі уважно слідкуватиме за тим, як саме хлопчики прикрасять свої столи. Тож починаймо !
(Хлопчики сервірують столи)
ВЕДУЧА : А ще сьогодні до нас на конкурс прийшло багато гостей, а серед них – наші любі бабусі. Старенька, клопітлива бабуся є берегинею свого роду. Скільки спогадів і тепла таїть це магічне слово, бо в дитинстві ми не уявляємо свого життя без мами, без бабусі, без їхнього тепла і затишку. Тож сьогодні для вас, наші милі бабусі, діти пропонують малесеньке привітання. 
ДИТИНА : У мами – робота, у тата – робота,
                    У них для мене є лиш субота.
                    Бабуся ж старенька дома завжди!
                    Мене приголубить, пригріє, погладить,
                    І ввечері казочку гарну розкаже.
ДИТИНА : Всім бабусям вдячні діти,
                    Бо турбуються про нас.
                    Хочу всіх бабусь на світі
                    Поздоровити в цей час!
ДИТИНА : Скільки років тобі – не питаємо,
                    Хай рахує зозуля в гаю.
                    Ми із тими роками вітаємо,
                    Що постукали в душу твою.
                    Ми бажаєм від щирого серця
                    Сотню весен прожити іще,
                    І, щоб очі твої, мов озерця,
                    Наче ранок, були молоді !
ВЕДУЧА : Шановні бабусі! Прийміть в дарунок від наших дітей пісню.

( ПІСНЯ « ПРО БАБУСЮ» )

 ВЕДУЧА :А ми з вами дамо можливість журі оцінити страви, приготовані         командами, а у нас на черзі наступний 4 конкурс « НАЙКРАЩЕ ПРИВІТАННЯ». Учасники вітають своїх мам і жінок так, як вони вважають за найкраще.
( Учасники розказують вірші, співають пісні, виконують таночки, дарують квіти тощо.)
ВЕДУЧА : Поки наші учасники відпочивають, ми всім присутнім даруємо і своє привітання .

( ТАНОК «АННЕН – ПОЛЬКА»)

ВЕДУЧА : Подякуємо нашим маленьким артистам за виступ, а нас чекає дуже цікавий  5 конкурс  «ТАНЦЮВАЛЬНИЙ». За умовами цього конкурсу наші маленькі учасниці запросять своїх мам чи бабусь на вальс і покажуть свої вміння у танці.
( Хлопчики запрошують мам на танок і виконують «Вальс»)
ВЕДУЧА : Ось і настав той довгоочікуваний момент нашого конкурсу. Поки журі підводить остаточні підсумки нашого конкурсу, ми посміхнемося з вами і послухаємо жартівливі куплети у виконанні ваших маленьких артистів.

( « ЖАРТІВЛИВІ ЧАСТІВКИ» )

ВЕДУЧА : Я думаю, що наше журі підвело підсумки і ми надаємо їм слово.
(Виступ журі і нагородження переможців)
ВЕДУЧА : Давайте з вами всі разом привітаємо команду – переможницю.

( ПІСНЯ «ПАПА МОЖЕТ»)

ВЕДУЧА : А наше свято підійшло до кінця. Було в нас і привітання, і частування, а тепер настав час, коли наші малята запросять всіх вас до дискотеки. Дякуємо всім за увагу і за участь в конкурсі!

----------


## irina ivanovna

ТЕМА. ПОДОРОЖ  ДО  ПЛАНЕТИ  КОРОЛЕВИ  МУЗИКИ.
МЕТА.  Художньо – естетичний розвиток :
-	розвивати відчуття ритму у дітей, вчити вчасно реагувати на зміну музичної фрази;
-	розвивати здатність сприймати і розрізняти двочастинну музичну побудову твору;
-	формувати навички виразного виконання;
-	вчити відтворювати музичний образ у русі та «уявному» малюванні;
-	розвивати вміння передавати наспівний характер пісні;
-	продовжити вчити обирати музичні інструменти для оркестровки художнього твору;
-	вправляти у вмінні узгоджувати рухи із співом.
Фізичний	 розвиток :
-	розвивати координацію рухів, вчити вільно орієнтуватися в просторі зали;
-	формувати вміння утримувати правильну поставу;
-	розвивати діафрагмальне дихання;
-	стимулювати творчу ініціативу під час добору композиції для інсценування.
  Соціально – моральний розвиток :
-	стимулювати активну взаємодію між хлопчиками і дівчатками;
-	розвивати соціальні емоції і співрадість, співтворчість;
-	підтримувати бажання творити під час музики;
-	спонукати ділитися своїми враженнями з товаришами;
-	формувати відчуття ансамблю;
-	викликати радість від усвідомлення власних можливостей;
-	формувати вміння відтворювати характерні взаємовідносини персонажів у казці.
Пізнавальний розвиток :
-	розширити знання про космос, про значення музики в житті людини;
-	продовжити знайомство із словом «хореографія» ;
-	розвивати асоціативне мислення у процесі розширення знань дітей про театр;
-	удосконалювати вміння вести діалог;
-	учити передавати свої враження засобами мовлення;
-	учити добирати епітети, які висвітлюють характер мелодії, властивості звуків.

ОБЛАДНАННЯ : карта зоряного неба, кили – літак, дитячі музичні інструменти, площинні скрипковий ключ і нотки, відео- і фотослайди,  костюм Королеви Музики.

                                                      ХІД  РОЗВАГИ.
(Діти під спокійну музику входять до зали)
Діти вітаються до гостей: Добрий день, добрий день всім гостям,
                                                Щастя й здоров`я бажаєм вам.
                                                А щоб щастя ось таке, ось таке,
				   А здоров`я ось таке, ось таке!
Музкерівник: Сьогодні ми з вами вирушаємо в подорож до Королеви    Музики. Ця подорож буде незвична, бо ми будемо подорожувати в космосі, відвідаємо багато планет нашої Сонячної системи.
(Перегляд відеоролика про космос)
Музкерівник : А яка ж подорож без карти ?
		     В Королівстві Музики опинемося,
		     Коли всі планети ми відвідаємо,
		     А, щоб опинитись там,- 
		     Мусимо ми правильну відповідь знайти.
-	То ви готові дати відповідь на запитання, щоб отримати карту ?
Діти : Так!
Музкерівник : Діти! Що таке музика ?
Дитина : Музика – це звуки ясні, чарівні,
	      Музика – це радість тобі і мені.
Музкерівник : Для чого людям потрібна музика ?
Дитина : Свято надійде у парки, на вулиці,
	      Сцени й майданчики віддані музиці,
	      Співи лунають, оркестри звучать,
	      Музики звуки в повітрі летять.
Дитина : Дивимось фільми, вистави, чи мультики,
	      Там не обходиться також без музики,
	      Жити без неї не може балет,
	      Як пояснити її нам секрет ?
Дитина : У музики є звуки чарівні,
	      Вони уміють настрій підіймати,
	      І з нею добре всім – мені й тобі,
	      Бо кожному вона дарує свято.
Музкерівник : Діти, де ж ми з вами чуємо звуки ?
Діти : В полі, в лісі, на морі….
Музкерівник : Діти, а там же немає музичних інструментів ? Звідки линемузика ?
Діти : Падає гілочка, фиркає їжак, скрипить сніжок, шумлять листочки…
Музкерівник : За морями, за океанами,
		     Де хлюпочуться добрі кити,
		     Є чарівна планета Музики – 
		     І туди помандруємо ми.
Музкерівник : Ми з вами дали правильні відповіді на запитання, тому для нас є сюрприз (відкриває карту зоряного неба). Ця карта допоможе нам у подорожі. Ту планету, яку ми відвідаємо, будемо помічати скрипковим ключем. Тож в путь!!!!              
Перша планета на нашому шляху – Планета Звуків.
Музкерівник : Діти, а які ви знаєте мелодії ?
Діти : поступові (діти показують руками), хвилясті, стрибаючі.
Музкерівник : Діти, а які бувають звуки ?
Діти : тихі, дзвінкі, глухі, голосні, тріскучі…..
Музкерівник : Зараз ми з вами пограємо в гру «Який звук звучить ?» (муз керівник пропонує дітям прослухати звучання різних звуків в залежності від того, яким предметом вони відтворюються. Діти намагаються назвати звуки за допомогою слів – прикметників, н-д, водяний, металевий тощо.)
Музкерівник : Тож, вирушаймо в путь! А на нашому шляху нова планета.
Друга планета – Планета Яскравих Звуків.
Музкерівник : Давайте всі сядемо на килим – літак і полетимо далі. А, щоб нам не було сумно летіти, ми будемо малювати пейзажі, що будуть з`являтися навколо нас.
(Музкерівник разом з дітьми проводить уявне малювання образних картин природи із розспівуванням ).
Музкерівник : Діти, ми з вами не помітили, як дібралися до іншої планети.
Третя планета – Планета Пісні.
Музкерівник : Жителі цієї планети дуже полюбляють співати пісні. Давайте і ми покажемо їм, як вміємо співти.
Спів пісні «Весна»
Музкерівник : на нас вже зачекалася Королева Музики. Тож нам необхідно вирушати далі. А як ми дістанемося до її планети ? Давайте всі разом пригадаємо, що можна робити під музику?
Діти : Танцювати, грати ….
Музкерівник : А які танцювальні рухи ви знаєте ?
Діти : Пружинка, кружляння, оплески, галоп тощо.(Діти називають рухи і показують їх під музичний супровод)
Музкерівник : Давайте ми з вами галопом доберемося до наступної планети.
(Діти біжать галопом по колу)
Музкерівник : Аж ось ми з вами добрались до планети, яка носить назву
Четверта планета – Планета Хореографії.
Музкерівник : Діти, а що таке хореографія ?(діти відповідають) Так! Хореографія – це вид мистецтва, який вивчає побудову танцю, різні танцювальні рухи і їхнє поєднання. Іншими словами – це танцювальні рухи, танці. А мешканці цієї планети не пустять нас до себе, доки ми не покажемо їм, як ми вміємо танцювати.
Танок «Полька».
Музкерівник : Тож вирушаємо далі. А, щоб продовжити нашу подорож, потрапити до наступної планети, нам необхідно відгадати кілька музичних загадок. Ви готові ?
Гра «Відгадай пісню казкового героя»
Музкерівник : Ось ми з вами потрапили на планету 
П`ята планета – Театральна.
Музкерівник : Всі герої казок живуть на цій планеті і їм дуже подобається грати на музичних інструментах, а ми з вами знаємо казочку, де діти замість назви її героїв грають на музичних інструментах.
Казка «Про дівчинку Росяночку»
Музкерівник : Була собі дівчинка Росяночка – чемна та мила. Жила вона у чарівному лісі.( на екрані йде показ слайдів із зображенням змісту казки)
Уночі у лісі тихо – тихо (муз керівник грає мелодію в низькому регістрі).
Музкерівник: Лиш зірки мерехтять у темному лісі (гра на трикутнику одиночних звуків).
Музкерівник : Та ось прокинулося сонечко і послало на землю один, два, три промінці (прийом глісандо на металофоні).
Музкерівник : Першою прокинулася травичка і лагідно зашелестіла ( гра баночкою з пшоном).
Музкерівник : У траві розкрилися квіточки – дзвіночки і весело задзеленчали (гра на дзвіночках).
Музкерівник : Прокинулася дівчинка Росяночка, поглянула у віконце і зраділа чудовій погоді. Пішла Росяночка до річки вмиватися. Шелестить травичка , дзвенять дзвіночки, радісно співають пташки (гра на свищиках).
Музкерівник : Усі вони вітають красуню – Росяночку. Хвильками весело зустрічає дівчинку річка (глісандо на цимбалах).
Все було б добре. Та злі Баба Яга і Кощій Безсмертний стежили за дівчинкою з темного лісу. Ось вони помалу підкрадаються все ближче і ближче…Ось – ось схоплять її і понесуть за високі гори, бистрії ріки, темнії ліси..(тріскачі, буюон, ложки).
Музкерівник : Бути б лиху! Та тут з`явився добрий, вайлуватий ведмедик (звучить барабан). Він став проганяти злих бешкетників все далі і далі в глиб лісу. Налякані вони тікали щодуху (барабан, бубон, ложки, тріскачі).
Музкерівник : І зраділо сонечко! (металофон).
Лагідно зашуміла травичка ( банки з пшоном),задзвеніли дзвіночки (дзвоники), заспівали птахи (свищики), весело заплескали річкові хвильки (глісандо на цимбалах).
Ось і казочці кінець! А хто грав, той молодець.
Музкерівник : Ми відвідали з вами всі планети і дісталися нарешті до планети Королеви Музики.
Шоста планета – Планета Королеви Музики.
(До зали входить Королева Музики)
Королева Музики : Добрий день! А ось і я – 
			   Музика тиха чи голосна,
			   Радійте, милі малята, -
			   Я – Королева вашого свята.
Музкерівник : Доброго дня, Королево Музики ! Ми з малятами довго подорожували з планети на планету, дізналися багато нового про музику. Без тебе немає життя на землі, ми скрізь чуємо звуки чарівні.
Королева Музики : Так, зі мною поруч всі, хто любить музику, не уявляє без неї свого життя.
Музкерівник : Тобі, Музико, велика дяка від нас,
		      Що ти пробуджуєш наші почуття, 
		      Що навчила нас красу розуміти,
		      Навколишній світ і природу любити.
		      Разом із Музикою грати й співати,
		      Бути артистами і таночки танцювати.
Королева Музики : Тож, уміння свої ви хочете мені показати ?
Діти : Так!
Танок «Друзі»
Королева Музики: Як приємно, що малята вміють такий танок затанцювати.
 Я бажаю вам і надалі прислухатися до чарівних звуків музики і  відкривати для себе щось нове і незвичне, відображаючи музику в малюнках та інших проявах. А на згадку про нашу зустріч я хочу подарувати вам моїх Подружок – Ноток.
Музкерівник : Дякуємо вам за подарунок. Та нам вже час вирушати до своєї планети. До побачення.(Королева Музики виходить із зали)
Діти, сподобалася вам наша подорож ? Що вам запам’яталося найбільше? Що нового ви дізнались на занятті.

----------

Lussia (10.10.2016), nastiabar (06.11.2020)

----------


## irina ivanovna

МЕТА : Художньо – естетичний розвиток	:
-	розвивати у дітей відчуття ритму;
-	формувати навички сприймання музичного твору на слух, вміння виділяти головне;
-	вдосконалювати навички виразного виконання ;
-	вправляти дітей у вмінні узгоджувати свої рухи зі співом.

             Фізичний розвиток :
-	розвивати у дітей уміння вільно рухатися у просторі зали;
-	вправляти дітей у вмінні приймати правильну поставу під час співу;
-	розвивати діафрагмальне дихання;
-	розвивати творчий потенціал кожної дитини.

             Соціально – моральний розвиток :
-	виховувати у дітей статеві відмінності;
-	розвивати у дітей радість за успіхи і досягнення товаришів ;
-	спонукати дітей ділитися своїми враженнями з товаришами ;
-	формувати чітку життєву позицію, вміння радіти власним успіхам.

Пізнавальний розвиток :
-	розширити знання дітей про жанри музики;
-	продовжити знайомство з різними стилями танців;
-	вправляти дітей у вмінні вести діалог;
-	продовжити вчити передавати свої враження засобами мовлення;
-	учити добирати епітети, які розкривають характер мелодії, властивості її.

ОБЛАДНАННЯ : костюм Петрушки , Вовка, Лисиці і Карлсона; матеріал до дидактичної гри «Кого зустрів Колобок ?»; предметні малюнки; картки для гри «Поле чудес».


                    		 ХІД   ЗАНЯТТЯ
(Діти під звучання веселої музики заходять до зали і сідають на стільчики )
                 (Забігає ПЕТРУШКА)

Петрушка : Добрий день, малята, 
                     Любі хлопчики й дівчатка. Чи впізнали ви мене ?
Діти :           Так. Це Петрушка!
Петрушка :  Молодці, це я – Петрушка. Скільки в сонця проміння для всіх,
                     Скільки у нас і розваг, і утіх,
                     Найщасливіших, найвеселіших
                     Розваг і утіх!
                     Сьогодні ми з вами проведемо цікаву вікторину, яка називається 
                    «Що ? Де ? Коли ?»
                      Розваг багато є у світі
                      І веселих, і сумних,
                      Хіба зможемо прожити ми без них ?
                      Ось гра вже стукає у двері,
                      Привітаємо її,
                      І що б там не говорили – 
                      Ми всі знаємо її!
-	Тож ходімо зі мною в путь ?
Діти : Так !
( Діти під веселу музику біжать галопом за Петрушкою по залу )
Петрушка : Діти! Подивіться, що я бачу на галявинці ? Та це моя улюблена 
                     Гра  «Доміно». А ви вмієте грати в неї ?
Діти : Так !
Петрушка : Тож сідайте всі зручненько навколо мене на килимку і 
                     розпочнемо гру .  (Петрушка дістає картки з намальованими 
                     малюнками, що відтворюють характерні особливості жанру 
                     даного музичного твору. Складаючи їх однаковими  малюнками, 
                     діти повинні при звучанні музики відгадати, який жанр 
                     музичного твору прозвучав.)  
Петрушка : Які ви молодці, малята! А зараз ходімо подивимося, що нас чекає 
                    он за тією ялиною. (Діти підходять навшпиньках до ялини, а з 
                    відти до них йде сірий Вовк)
Вовк :         Аж ось ви мені і попались!!! Як же я люблю їсти малесеньких 
                    діточок ?!
Петрушка : Вовчику – братику, зупинись ! Не потрібно нас їсти .
Вовк :         Як це не потрібно? Чи ви не знаєте, що я в усіх казках злий і 
                   невблаганний?
Петрушка : Діти! Вовчик говорить правду ? А які ви знаєте казки, де живе Вовк ?        А я бачив ще один цікавий мультик про капітошку, в якому Вовк 
                   став добрим і веселим.
Вовк :         А якщо діти пограють зі мною в гру, то я тоді може і стану
                   добрішим.
Петрушка : А для цього у нас є дуже цікава гра, в якій подорожує твій 
                    улюблений Колобок, зустрічаючи на своєму шляху різних 
                   казкових героїв. А яких, дітки зараз і відгадають.
 (Проводиться дидактична гра «Кого зустрів Колобок ?».Діти впізнають по звучанню різних регістрів казкових героїв і пере двигають у імпровізованому телевізорі картки із зображеннями звірят)
Петрушка : Бачиш, Вовче, які в нас дітки розумні, тож відпусти нас далі в 
                   подорож.
Вовк :         Ну, добре! Розщулили ви мене. Йдіть, та із стежки не звертайте, 
                   бо натрапите на страшного звіра. До побачення , друзі!!!! 
 (Діти разом з Петрушкою біжать по колу)
(До зали заходить Лисиця )
Лисиця :    Щось тут смачненьким пахне ?! Хто до нас у ліс завітав ?
Петрушка : Добрий день, Лисонько. Ми, мабуть, трішки заблукали. Чи не
                    підкажеш нам шлях до дитячого садочку ? 
Лисиця :     Не поспішайте! А давайте я навчу вас усіх співати.
Петрушка :Лиско, а наші дітки вміють і дуже люблять співати. Вони знають 
                    дуже багато пісеньок.
Лисиця :     Не вірю! А, щоб перевірити вас, я хочу пограти з вами в гру
                    «Заспівай, що намальовано !»
(Лиска дістає картинки. Викликає до себе 4 дитини, діти обирають картки, на яких змальовано сюжети пісень, яких діти вивчили на музичних заняттях. Дітям необхідно заспівати відповідну пісеньку)
Лисиця :     Ось тепер я вірю вам і зараз покажу дорогу до вашого садочку.
(Не встигла лиска  закінчити фразу, як до зали залітає Карлсон)
Петрушка : А що ж це таке гуде ? Неначе таке як літак їде!
Карлсон :   Добрий день, малята! Ви напевне заблукали ?
Петрушка : Йшли, йшли і з стежки зійшли. Допоможи нам, будь ласка!
Карлсон :    А солоденьке у вас щось є ? Якщо дасте, то тоді допоможу!
Петрушка : От такого у нас немає. Але у нас дуже розумні і талановиті дітки і
                    можуть тобі заспівати щось.
Карлсон :   Співати я теж гарно вмію. О-о-о-о! Я придумав! Якщо відгадаєте 
                    з якого таночку я буду танцювати рухи, то допоможу вам !
(Проводиться гра «Відгадай танок», де за показом Карлсона діти називають назву таночку, де зустрічаються такі рухи.)
Карлсон :  Друзі! Подаруйте мені на згадку свій улюблений таночок .
 (Діти виконують танок за вибором )
Петрушка: Аж ось і ми з вами і дібралися до свого улюбленого садочку. Де 
                    ми з вами побували ? Кого зустрічали ? В які ігри грали ? Що 
                    сподобалось вам найбільше ?

----------


## irina ivanovna

МЕТА : Закріпити знання дітей з виконання  таночків і пісень до свята 8 Березня, виховувати любов до мами, підтримувати інтерес до музично – рухової творчості,читання літературних віршів, вміння поводити себе на сцені, формувати навички вокально – хорового співу, вміння співати із солістом, точно відтворювати мелодію і настрій пісні. Закріпити  вміння вільно орієнтуватися у просторі зали.

ОБЛАДНАННЯ : сценічні костюми, фонограми пісень і таночків.

ХІД  ЗАХОДУ :

ВЕДУЧА : Найкрасивіші, наймиліші і найкращі наші мами ! Сьогоднішній наш невеличкий концерт присвячується саме Вам. Хочеться сказати Вам спасибі за Ваших малесеньких діточок.
	Любі наші, дорогі! Вам даровано найсвятіший на землі талант – любити, плекати, ростити дітей. І любов – найвища винагорода за це. Не згасне синова і доччина любов, безмежна вдячність за безсонні ночі над колискою, за ніжність слів і чарівність пісні, за мудрість, за тепло, за лагідність, силу найдорожчих рук, на які ми завжди спираємося, щоб стати людиною.
	Усміхається лагідно сонечко,
          Визира із – за квітучих гілок,
          Бо сьогодні синочки і донечки
          Запросили матусь у садок!

( ПІСНЯ «ДИТЯЧИЙ САДОК» )

ДИТИНА: Ви нас любіть , бо ми маленькі,
                   Ми Ваші дітки дорогенькі,
                   Хочем бути на Вас схожі,
                   І як ви, такі ж хороші!

( ТАНОК  «ПРИСІДАЙ» )

ВЕДУЧА : Для Вас, наші мами, пісня луніє,
                   Для Вас, наші рідні, веселий танок!
                   Приймайте вітання у день цей весняний
                   Від ваших коханих маленьких діток!

( ТАНОК « АТИ - БАТИ» )

ДИТИНА : Ми матусі танцюєм таночок – 
                    Хай звеселиться наш рідний садочок!

( ТАНОК «ДРУЗІ» )

ДИТИНА : Кажуть, що на світі сонце найясніше,
                    Та всміхнеться - мама і стає тепліше.
                    Кажуть, що без сонця не розквітнуть квіти,
                    А хіба без мами є щасливі діти ?
                    Я до неї серцем любо пригорнуся
                    Хай сіяє сонце, як моя матуся!

( ПІСНЯ «МАМА І СОНЕЧКО» )

ВЕДУЧА : Не дивіться, що дітки маленькі,
                  Час мине, швиденько підростуть.
                   І усю любов своїх сердечок
                   Вам у дарунок принесуть.

( ТАНОК « А СОРОЧКА МАМИНА « )

ВЕДУЧА : Довкіл така краса, аж співають небеса,
                    Це малює зелен – май , розквітає рідний край!

( ТАНОК «ВЕСНА ПРИЙШЛА У РІДНИЙ КРАЙ» )

ДИТИНА: Нероздільні земля і небо,
                   Нероздільна моя сім’я.
                   Нероздільна любов до тебе,
                   Дорога матуся моя!

                   Нероздільна людська родина,
                   Наша мова і наша кров.
                   І єдиній моїй матусі
                   Нероздільна моя любов!

----------


## irina ivanovna

МЕТА: 
-	закріпити знання дітей про музичні інструменти, навички гри на них;
-	вчити розрізняти довгі та короткі звуки;
-	продовжувати вчити володіти прийомами гри на трикутнику;
-	вчити вести бесіду за прослуханим музичним твором;
-	виховувати любов і повагу до навколишнього світу;
-	формувати навички спільної творчої праці і вміння отримувати насолоду від неї;
-	формувати бажання імпровізувати і фантазувати.

Підготовча  робота :      на екскурсіях у природу, прогулянках  діти спостерігають за змінами у природі,  за дощем,  вітром, комахами, веселкою; слухають  звуки природи – спів пташок, шум дерев, тріскотіння гілок, шарудіння опалого листя тощо; відтворюють звуки природи у руках, вивчають мовленнєві ритмічні вправи, виконують творчі завдання.

Обладнання: бубни, металофони, дзвіночки, трикутник, дерев’яні палички, саморобні маракаси наповнені різними крупами за методикою Карла Орфа.


 ХІД  ЗАНЯТТЯ:

МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Погодьтесь, діти, сьогодні чудовий ранок. Сонечко ніби кличе вийти на вулицю і погратися. Ну що ж , не будемо гаяти часу, підемо на лісову галявину, щоб відчути чарівну красу весняного лісу, прислухатися до ніжного голосу весни.
(Звучить лірична спокійна музика. Діти стають довкола музичного керівника.
Він читає текст, а діти одночасно виконують рухи.)

По весняному гріє сонечко і розкидає своє проміннячко на кожну гілочку, на кожну віточку. ( діти протягують ручки до сонечка )
Подув теплий вітерець і захитав дерева, затремтіло ще зовсім молоде листячко.( діти повільно біжать, зупиняються, гойдаються)
Аж ось з горбочка пробіг струмочок. Чуєте його пісеньку? ( діти лопочуть язиками)
Раптом щось зашаруділо, і виліз їжачок. Вибрались з – під кори жучки і бджілки. ( діти труть ручками, «чмихають носиками», видають звуки «ж – ж – ж», «дз –дз – дз»)
Ліс наповнився пташиним співом.(діти імітують голоси птахів)
А ось подивіться – перші весняні квіти.( діти піднімають руки догори)
Вони ніжно піднімають свої тендітні голівки до сонечка ( діти піднімають голівки догори)
Квіти розправляють свої пелюсточки і ловлять перші сонячні промінчики (діти голосно вдихають носиком повітря).
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Діти! Ви відчуваєте ? Уся галявинка наповнилася чарівним ароматом Весни, природа  ніби ожила….
( Дівчатка виконують танок квітів )
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : (грає на металофоні): Ой, дітки, раптом дощик починається.
МОВЛЕННЄВА ВПРАВА «Не йди, не йди, дощику»
Діти : Не йди, не йди, дощику, 
            Крап, крап, крап.                        (ляскають пальчиками)
            Зварим тобі борщику.
            Так, так, так.                               (плескають у долоні)
            Та поставим на горі
            Крап, крап, крап,                        (ляскають пальчиками)
            Щоб не з’їли комарі.
           Так, так, так!                                (плескають у долоні)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Хочуть діти погулять!
ДІТИ :  Але треба утікать!    (біжать на килимок)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Налякав нас дощик, не дав побавитися на галявинці. Тож сідайте зручно і послухайте пісеньку Віктора Косенка «Дощик». Чи про такий дощик нам «розповість» музика ? 
(МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК ВИКОНУЄ ПІСНЮ «ДОЩИК» )
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Як ви, діти, гадаєте, який дощик хотів зобразити у цій пісні композитор ? (відповіді дітей) А якими ще способами можна відтворити звуки дощових крапельок , які падають ? (Очікувані відповіді :»ляскаючи пальчиком, стукаючи по склу, по стільчику, граючи на трикутничку, ударяючи пальчиком.)
А тепер підійдіть, будь ласка,  до пеньочка, де розкладені музичні інструменти, кожен візьміть свій інструмент. Веселий дощик хоче погратися з вами. Його крапельки стрибатимуть то до одного з вас, то до іншого, а вихователь показуватиме вам, на кого саме зараз стрибнуть крапельки дощу. Той, на кого стрибнуть крапельки дощу, має грати на своєму музичному інструменті, коли ж крапельки дощу перестрибнуть до іншого – припиняти грати. Ну що, зрозуміли ? Приготувалися…Дощик починається!
( Музичний керівник виконує п’єсу «Дощик». У цей час вихователь кладе руку на плече дитини, вона починає грати на своєму музичному інструменті. Через деякий час вихователь кладе руку на плече іншої дитини – та дитина, яка грала, припиняє гру, а та, на плече якої щойно поклали руку, починає грати на своєму музичному інструменті)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Я гадаю, що дощику сподобалося, як ми гралися. А тепер давайте прислухаємося до лісової тиші. Про що вона нам розповість?
( МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК ПРОВОДИТЬ МОВЛЕННЄВУ РОЗМИНКУ У ФОРМІ ДІАЛОГУ )
ДІТИ : Тук, тук, тук!                (стукають кулачком об кулачок)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК:     Що за дивний звук ?
ДІТИ :  Тук, тук, тук!               (стукають кулачком об кулачок )
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК :    Може дятла стук ?
ДІТИ :  Туру- туру- туру- ку!  (плескають долоньками по колінцях)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК :    Це зозуленька в гайку!
ДІТИ : Ку – ку, ку – ку.
Енді – бренді, енді – трік!(імітують кування зозулі,плескають у        долоні)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Скаче зайчик: Скік та скік.
ДІТИ : Скік, скік, скік, скік.
             Фути – нути, фути – чок!(стрибають)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК :  Це колючий їжачок !
ДІТИ : Пх –х,пх –х,пх –х,
Еники – беники, еники – ком.(гладять кулачками щічки,виляскують пальцями)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Йде ведмедик за медком!
ДІТИ : Туп – туп, туп – туп,
             Чау – чау, чау – тів.9тупають ніжками)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Тут горобчик прилетів.
ДІТИ : Цвінь – цвірінь!(імітують політ пташки)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Діти, подивіться, ось на небі і сонечко з’явилося. Воно усміхається, нам вдалося підняти йому настрій. А нам вже час повертатися в дитячий садок. Погляньте, а сонечко нам залишило згадку про себе – листівки із зображенням Сонячних зайчиків. Сонечко любе, прощавай!(Діти разом з музичним керівником вирушають в обхід по залу під веселу музику)

----------

Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## irina ivanovna

Анкета для виявлення музичних смаків батьків наших вихованців

МЕТА : загальне знайомство з батьками дитини, з оточуючим її середовищем; визначення відношення батьків і їхніх дітей до музики і музичних занять.

1.	Прізвище, ім’я, по  батькові.
2.	Дата народження.
3.	Домашня адреса.
4.	Ім’я дитини.
5.	Контактний телефон.
6.	Чим займаєтесь у вільний час ?
7.	Які телепередачі любите регулярно дивитись ?
8.	Які види мистецтва Вам подобаються ? 
9.	Яку музику любите слухати у вільний час ?
10.	 Як впливає музика на ваш настрій і самопочуття ?
11.	 Чи подобаються Вашій дитині музичні заняття ?
12.	 Чи хотіли б Ви відвідати музичне заняття ? З якою метою ?
13.	 Чи подобаються Вам колективні творчі справи ?
14.	 На якому місці у дитячому колективі хочете бачити свою дитину ?
15.	 Які свята в дитячому садочку Вам сподобались, а які ні ?
16.	 Що ви чекаєте від дитячих свят ?
17.	  Ваша заповітна мрія ?
18.	 Ціль, до якої прагнете в житті ?
19.	 Чи хотіли б Ви приймати участь у святах своєї дитини ? 
20.	 Як ви це вбачаєте ? 
21.	 Якою Ви хотіли б бачити свою дитину в майбутньому

----------


## irina ivanovna

ТЕМА .  Вивчення І фігури танку «Ати – Бати». Знайомство з історією виникнення класичних танків.
МЕТА : ознайомити дітей з мелодіями і рухами 1 фігури таночку «Ати – Бати», новими темінами, положенням рук, ніг, корпусу і голови; поглибити творчий інтерес дітей до оволодіння основами танцювального мистецтва; сприяти  розвитку творчої уяви, створенню атмосфери творчого єднання педагога з дітьми; розвивати музично – ритмічні здібності дітей, їхню пам`ять, уяву; формувати навички виразного виконання танцювальних рухів; виховувати любов і зацікавленість хореографічним мистецтвом в цілому.
ОБЛАДНАННЯ ТА МАТЕРІАЛИ :  магнітофон, мікрофон, відеоролик, килим, костюми.

                            ХІД  ЗАНЯТТЯ 
Діти під маршову музику заходять до музичної зали і стають півколом.
Виконання привітання – поклону (хлопчики – класичний поклон, дівчатка – реверанс).
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Сьогодні ми з вами на занятті нашого гуртка ознайомимося з рухами  нового таночку «Ати – Бати», навчимося поєднувати їх з музичним супроводом танку, переглянемо цікавий відеоролик з історії виникнення таночку. А, щоб нам гарно було працювати на занятті, необхідно трішки розігріти свої м`язи. Тож розпочинаємо нашу розминку.
1.	РІЗНІ ВИДИ ХОДЬБИ : 
-	хода на носочках;
-	кружляння на точці;
-	вправи на килимі ( піднімання рук, піднімання ніг, вправи на розігрів пресу, «жабка», «рибка», «місток»;
-	розтягування хребта ( «ластівка», перекиди з ноги на ногу, згинання і розгинання спини за допомогою вправи «кішечка»);
-	уявне танцювання «ми – метелики».
   МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Молодці! Сьогодні ми всі дуже гарно працювали, намагалися стати справжніми танцюристами. І прийшов час, коли я хочу познайомити вас із новим таночком. Раніше дуже – дуже давно солдат армії називали Гусарами, а дівчат – панянками. Гусари мали дуже красиву форму. Ось давайте переглянемо ( показ дітям гусарських костюмів). Всі вони мали прекрасних коней, любили танцювати на балах, гарно співали, мали струнку і витончену поставу. Сьогодні ми з вами на занятті розпочнемо вчити танок «Ати – Бати». Прослухайте, будь ласка, музику і скажіть який характер цієї мелодії. (Слухання пісні. Відповіді дітей)
Зараз ми з вашим вихователем покажемо рухи 1 фігури таночку. А ви уважно спостерігайте і запам`ятовуйте їх.
( Показ 1 фігури таночку під музику)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : А, щоб розпочати вчити рухи таночку, ми з вами вишикуємося в 2 колонки – хлопчиків і дівчаток. Рухи хлопчиків буду показувати я, а рухи дівчаток – вихователь.
1 ФІГУРА :  
РУХИ ДЛЯ ХЛОПЧИКІВ:
- крокування колоною через центр до глядача;
- виконання «поклону хлопчиків з віддаванням честі»;
- розходження в 2 колони через центр через одного на 2 боки;
- зходження в одну колону і вишиковування в шеренгу боком до глядача. 
1.



2.


3                                                                                                                                                                   

4.
                                                                    І
                                                   І
                                                   І
                                                   І

РУХИ ДЛЯ ДІВЧАТОК : 
-	«грайлива ходьба» до шеренги, де стоять хлопчики;
-	пружинка – поклон кожної дівчинки біля свого партнера;
-	 вишиковування однією шеренгою боком до глядача і паралельно до шеренги хлопчиків.

1.




2. 
3. 


4.                 О                                І  
           О                                І
           О                                І
           О                                І        

МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Молодці! Ви сьогодні дуже зосереджені, уважні і мені приємно, що всі зрозуміли, що потрібно робити. А зараз ми з вами спробуємо поєднати вивчені рухи з мелодією.
(Виконання 1 фігури таночку під фонограму)
(Музичний керівник вказує дітям на їхні помилки, які всі разом виправляють)
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : А ще сьогодні мені хочеться показати вам фрагмент відеоролику, на якому зображується бал з участю гусарів (перегляд відеоролику). Що вам сподобалося? Яка музика звучала на балу? Як вдягнені присутні ? Як поводили себе панянки ? Гусари? Які рухи танцю ви запам`ятали ?(показ дітьми рухів, які вони запам`ятали).
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Чи сподобалося вам заняття ? Що саме ?
Ось і прийшов час прощатися .(Поклон хлопчиків і дівчаток під музику)
(Діти за вихователем виходять з зали)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ЖИВИЙ ЗВУК У ДІЇ
МУЗИКОТЕРАПЕВТИЧНІ ІГРИ ДЛЯ ДІТЕЙ
                      «Відгадай настрій»
Завдання : розвивати уяву дітей, творчий підхід до спілкування, навички гри на музичному інструменті; створювати позитивний емоційний настрій.
Обладнання : різні музичні інструменти.
Хід гри : діти сідають у коло. Обирають одну дитину, яка виходить у центр кола і за допомогою музичних інструментів( їх звука і тембру) зображує певний настрій. Решта відгадує, який настрій намагалася зобразити дитина. Потім на роль ведучого обирають наступну дитину.
                    «Слухай і малюй !»
Завдання : викликати у дітей за допомогою музики позитивні емоції; розвивати творчі здібності, уяву.
Обладнання : аркуш паперу, набори олівців, фломастерів або фарб для кожного гравця, аудіоапаратура із записом музики різного характеру.
Хід гри : спочатку діти уважно слухають музику, після чого намагаються перенести свої враження на папір, самостійно добираючи форми і кольори зображення. Кожен працює з окремим аркушем паперу. Після закінчення гри дорослий показує роботи всім гравцям, аналізує їх, звертаючи увагу дітей на найцікавіші малюнки і  підбиває підсумки гри.
                            « Хто так танцює ?»
Завдання : розвивати фантазію, рухову пам`ять дітей.
Обладнання : аудіоапаратура із записом музики різного характеру. 
                                                              Хід гри : дорослий показує дітям нескладні рухи під музику, а потім пропонує їм вгадати, яка тваринка чи казковий герой може так танцювати. Далі пропонує дітям повторити ці рухи.
                      « Танок емоцій»
Завдання : розвивати уяву, творчі здібності дітей; вчити адекватно виражати свої емоції.
Обладнання : аудіоапаратура із записом  музики різного характеру ( спокійна, весела, сумна, з характером небезпеки, граціозності тощо).
Хід гри : дорослий нагадує дітям, що різна музика може відтворювати різні настрої. Пропонує під музику відобразити в танці той характер, який вони відчують у мелодії. Характер мелодій буде змінюватись.
                               «Тиша»
Завдання : розвивати творчу фантазію, уяву, творчі здібності дітей; вчити розслаблятися.
Обладнання : аудіоапаратура із записом музики різного характеру. 
Хід гри : дорослий звертає увагу дітей на те, що в житті їх оточує багато різних звуків. Це шум авто, вітру, грому, спів птахів і комах, голоси тварин і людей тощо. Але ще іноді людину оточує тиша, коли жодних звуків не чути.
	Далі пропонує протягом 3 – 5 хв. Послухати тишу із заплющеними очима. Після того, як діти розплющать очі, дорослий запитує їх:
-	Чи сподобалось вам слухати тишу ?
-	Що ви почули ?
-	На що вона схожа ?
-	Чи не переривалася тиша протягом того часу, коли ви її слухали ?
-	Що ви почули у тиші ?
                   «Музична казка»
Завдання :розвивати музичні креативні здібності дітей.
Обладнання : різні музичні інструменти, елементи декорацій до казки.
Хід гри : дорослий пропонує дітям пригадати знайому казку. Потім показує на столі різні музичні інструменти. Разом із дітьми розподіляє ролі -  кожному казковому герою музичний інструмент. Цікаво розподілити не лише казкових героїв, а і різні природні явища. Наприклад, дощик – трикутник, грім – тарілки, вітер – окарина.
	Кожна дитина має роль та відповідний музичний інструмент. Ділі дорослий розповідає казку, а діти у відповідний момент грають на своєму інструменті, передаючи характер персонажу чи природного явища.
                    «Відгадай, на чому граю»
Завдання : розвивати у дітей тембровий слух, чуття ритму, уяву, творчість.
Обладнання: різні музичні інструменти, ширма.
Хід гри : дорослий за ширмою грає по черзі на музичних інструментах. Діти відгадують назву інструмента, який звучить. Той, хто вгадав, грає на інструменті, всі інші ритмічно плескають у долоні.
                            « Диригент»
Завдання : розвивати у дітей чуття ритму; викликати позитивні емоції.
Обладнання : аудіоапаратура із записом музики різного характеру.
Хід гри : дитині пропонується диригувати музичний твір. Це збільшує зацікавленість і залучення до процесу сприйняття музики.
                      «Дивні звуки природи»
Завдання : розвивати у дітей фантазію, творчість; виховувати витримку.
Обладнання : іграшка, аудіоапаратура із записом музики природи, різної танцювальної музики.
Хід гри : діти сідають у коло, заплющують очі. Звучить музика природи (шум моря, вітру, дощу тощо). Ведучий з іграшкою обходить всіх дітей за колом, підкладає іграшку одній дитині. Коли дитина помічає біля себе іграшку, вона виходить на середину кола і придумує різні рухи з іграшкою під танцювальну музику. Потім вона стає ведучою, гра триває далі.

----------


## irina ivanovna

Хоч  повірте, хоч перевірте
Кожен інструмент і орган нашого організму має свою вібрацію. Якщо знати, з яким інструментом в унісон звучить орган, що збився з ритму, і регулярно його слухати, а тим паче виконувати на ньому музику, пробуджується ресурс боротьби клітини за виживання.
ДУХОВІ ІНСТРУМЕНТИ зміцнюють ослаблене серце і судини;
СКРИПКА – тонкий кишківник;
ОРГАН – гармонізує енергопотік хребта;
ФОРТЕПІАНО – щитовидна залоза і шлунок;
ФЛЕЙТА – легені і печінка;
ВІОЛОНЧЕЛЬ – нирки;
ЦИМБАЛИ – печінка;
БАЯН – черевна порожнина;
АРФА – серце і легені;
САКСОФОН – стимуляція сексуальної енергії, нирки;
ГІТАРА – серце;
ТРУБА – підшлункова залоза;
ГОБОЙ – жовчний міхур;
ЦЕРКОВНИЙ ДЗВІН – (колоколотерапія) лікує онкологічні хвороби;
БАРАБАН – міні – громовід, досхочу побарабанивши, можна випустити на волю образу, гнів на кривдника, скинути всю негативну енергію. Барабан впливає на ритм серця і хребет;
Кларнет – кровообіг.

----------

домініка (12.01.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

МУЗИКА – 
найкращий вихователь дитини.
Саме вона здатна цілеспрямовано і гармонійно формувати її психіку із самого раннього віку. Здорова психіка дитини – запорука її фізичного здоров`я.





Чи здатна музика зціляти ?
У цьому годі сумніватися. Використання музики у лікувальній практиці корінням сягає глибини віків. Сьогодні цей досвід розвивається у рамках так званої музичної  терапії.

----------


## irina ivanovna

Пропоную розробку проекту
                                 ТРИВАЛІСТЬ  ЦИКЛУ   3  ТИЖНІ ( 6 занять)
                МЕТА ТЕМАТИЧНОГО ЦИКЛУ :
1.	Розширювати знання дітей про різні професії, природні явища. Спонукати дітей і батьків до спільного творчого прояву.
2.	Виявити знання дітей  про свою родину, відпочинок, захоплення, уподобання, добро і зло, вміння їх розрізняти, характерні особливості людей різних професій.
3.	Продовжити вчити дітей чисто інтонувати мелодії пісень, ритмічно й пластично виконувати танцювальні рухи, грати в ансамблі на дитячих інструментах.
4.	Розвивати творчі здібності дітей, артистизм, пізнавальну активність, ввічливість, доброзичливість, любов до матусі, до всього живого.
5.	Виховувати турботливе ставлення до членів родини, товаришів, позитивне ставлення до музики, бажання відтворювати її зміст у піснях і танцях.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

МОТИВАЦІЙНИЙ        ЕТАП. 
ЗАНЯТТЯ 1.
ТЕМА . «Весняна казка». Як реалізувати задум ?
МЕТА : виховувати вміння домовлятися й вислуховувати думки одне одного в процесі створення спільного проекту; викликати в дітей бажання реалізувати задум, який виник під час попереднього заняття з музичним керівником, кінцевим результатом якого буде свято «Барвисті пензлики Весни»; сприяти розвиткові дитячої ініціативності та активності під час обговорення проблемних ситуацій  та добору завдань до «дерева цілей»;  виявити рівень знань, умінь і навичок, наявних у дітей на початку тематичного циклу про природу рідного краю, про пори року, їх особливості, про добро і зло, про професії дорослих; надати дітям право вибору музичних творів.
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ :  сонечко з промінчиками, фортепіано, магнітофон, ширма.
МЕТОДИ ТА ПРИЙОМИ : «сюрпризний момент»- діти заходять до зали і помічають яскраве сонечко, від якого розходяться промінчики; ілюстрації, на яких зображено людей різних професій.

                                  ХІД     ЗАНЯТТЯ.
Під веселу музику діти заходять до зали і за ширмою помічають сонечко з промінчиками.
МУЗИЧНИЙ КЕРІВНИК : Що це ? Звідкіля взялося ? В залі сяє, наче зірка.
ДІТИ : Це сонечко. Воно прийшло до нас з неба на наше заняття, коли були відкриті двері до нашої зали.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : А чому воно до нас завітало ? Що воно хоче нам сповістити?

ДІТИ :      
-	Можливо, в гості завітало.
-	Хотіло подивитися, як ми займаємося на музичному занятті.
-	Воно хоче з нами пограти.
-	Можливо йому стало сумно на небі, і воно прийшло сюди з нами погратися.
-	Воно хоче розказати про себе і почути щось про нас.
-	Воно прийшло сюди на свято.
-	Воно прийшло сповістити нас, що прийшла Весна.

МУЗКЕРІВНИК : А чи можемо ми для сонечка сьогодні влаштувати свято?
ДІТИ : НІ!
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Чому? Що нам для цього потрібно ?
ДІТИ : 
-	Ми повинні вивчити пісні до свята і таночки.
-	Навчитися виразно розказувати вірші.
-	Розучити нові ігри і естафети.
-	Навчитися грати на музичних інструментах.
-	Знайти загадки і прислів`я про Весну.
-	Розучити ролі і вивчити музичне оформлення до них.
-	Приготувати костюми.
-	Прикрасити нашу залу.
-	Виготовити необхідні атрибути.
(Музичний керівник фіксує пропозиції дітей, вносячи свої, спрямовані на виконання програмових завдань, пов`язаних з даною темою).
 МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Діти, для того, щоб не забути, що нам потрібно зробити до свята, ми повинні якось це помітити. Писати ми не вміємо, тож треба придумати якісь умовні позначки чи знаки, якими ми запишемо план підготовки до свята. І як тільки ми виконаємо всі пункти плану, тоді можна буде показувати наше свято сонечку і нашим батькам


(З усіх пропозицій необхідно підвести дітей до вибору варіанту: намалювати листочки, на яких будуть записані завдання; по мірі їх виконання діти будуть прикріплювати їх на оголене , ще зимове, деревце. Зважаючи на заповнення деревця листочками, діти самі будуть визначати свою готовність до проведення свята.) .
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : Ми не сказали головного. На яку ж тему буде наше свято? Про що ми можемо сонечку розказати ? А що може сонечко розказати нам про себе? Ось послухайте.
( У магнітофонному записі звучить розповідь сонечка про себе, як воно сумує за веснонькою, за травичкою, за зеленими деревцями, за комашками і квітами. А ще весною  сонечко хоче привітати свою маму і бабусю із святом. Сонечко запитує у дітей про яке свято йдеться, як вони вітають своїх мам і бабусь.) Діти розповідають сонечку про свої сім`ї, хто ким працює, чим займаються у вільний час, чи є домашні улюбленці, про свої улюблені пори року. Згодом всі доходять висновку, що сонечко хоче побачити всіх матусь дітей, познайомитися з ними, запросити на свято Весну.
МУЗКЕРІВНИК : А зараз ми всі разом з вами підберемо на це свято пісеньки і таночки.
(Музкерівник грає пісні, таночки, а діти обирають, що їм найбільше сподобалося. Педагог вносить свої пропозиції щодо виконання музичного репертуару, пов`язаного з даною темою).
Знайомлячи з музичним репертуаром, музичний керівник визначає знання, уміння і навички дітей, фіксуючи це в таблиці.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ІНФОРМАЦІЙНИЙ   ЕТАП 
ЗАНЯТТЯ 2.
ТЕМА . Розучування таночків і пісень до свята.
МЕТА : формувати у дітей уявлення про танцювальний жанр класичного танцю «польки»; вчити відтворювати танцювальний характер мелодії ритмічними злагодженими рухами голови, рук, ніг, змінюючи рухи на кожну музичну фразу; співати легким природнім голосом без крику та напруження, чітко вимовляючи слова в піснях; вміти відтворювати ритмічний малюнок різними засобами – плескаючи, відстукуючи паличками та роздавальним матеріалом; залучати дітей до колективно – ігрової  взаємодії, підтримувати у малюків веселий настрій відповідно до музично – поетичного змісту гри; виховувати інтерес до музики і бажання брати активну участь у проекті.
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : м/д гра « Веселі мотрійки», магнітофон.
                                           ХІД  ЗАНЯТТЯ .
Діти під марш заходять до музичної зали і, співаючи, вітаються з музичним керівником.
1.	Вправа  «Мамин вальс» (муз. Наталії Май) – ознайомити дітей з рухами нової вправи і мелодією до неї; пояснити, показати рухи під музику; охарактеризувати мелодію (з`ясувати темп, динаміку, характер, структуру музичного твору).
2.	Пісня «Весна» (муз. Ю. Шевченко) – дати можливість дітям уважно прослухати пісню, визначити її зміст, характерні особливості, структурні компоненти; провести підготовчу бесіду.
3.	Пісня « Мама і сонечко» (фонограма) – познайомити дітей з новою піснею, провести бесіду за її змістом, визначити характер музики і структуру пісні; розучити мелодію за окремими фразами, працюючи над чистотою інтонування мелодії.
4.	Гра на дитячих музичних інструментах (ДМІ) «Сонечко» (муз. А Агапова) – познайомити дітей з музичним твором, проаналізувати його за  фразами. За допомогою м/д гри «Веселі матрійки» навчитися правильно відстукувати ритм кожної партії.
5.	Танок «Полька» ( муз. І. Штраус) – показати нові музично – танцювальні рухи класичного напрямку, вчитися виконувати їх під рахунок; ознайомити з мелодією таночку; Вчити правильно і чітко виконувати рухи під рахунок, а потім у поєднанні з мелодією; формувати навички виконання класичних бальних рухів.
6.	Гра « Вийди, вийди, сонечко» (народна) – познайомити дітей із змістом гри; формувати  вміння творчо імітувати рухи згідно слів пісні; розучити пісеньку до гри.
                              ІНДИВІДУАЛЬНА РОБОТА З ДІТЬМИ.
1.	Пісня «Мамо – матусенько» (фонограма) – познайомити чотирьох дівчаток з піснею, яку вони повинні будуть вивчити, щоб заспівати її на святі в дарунок своїм мамам; розучити мелодію по фразах на фортепіано, відпрацьовуючи складні місця в пісні.
2.	 Танок « Жабенята» - відібрати 8 дівчаток, показати їм рухи танцю під музику і почати розучувати рухи 1 куплету пісні ( спочатку під рахунок, а потім під музику) ; розвивати відчуття ритму та пластичність.
3.	Танок «Ати – Бати» (фонограма) – обрати 8 дітей, показати рухи до 1 

4.	куплету пісні; розучити їх під рахунок окремо з хлопчиками, а потім з дівчатками, вчити слідкувати за рухом мелодії, розрізняти її двочастинну форму.

                                           РОБОТА З БАТЬКАМИ.
Обрати батьків, які бажають взяти участь у святі за допомогою анкетування. Розповісти їм про задум і дати можливість самостійно обрати ролі. Залучити інших батьків до виготовлення костюмів і атрибутів до свята, декорації

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ЗАНЯТТЯ 3 .
      ТЕМА. Продовження ознайомлення з новим музичним матеріалом.
МЕТА : дати дітям відомості про жанри  музичних творів, спонукати емоційно відреагувати на музику різних жанрів, вміння їх визначати; формувати темброво – ритмічний слух, сприяти оволодінню різними прийомами гри на дитячих музичних інструментах; залучати дітей до класичної танцювальної музики; вишукано і узгоджено діяти в парах під час розучування кроку польки; розвивати у дітей просторово – рухову орієнтацію, рухаючись праворуч по лінії танцю, кружляючи навколо себе; виробляти вміння висловлюватися про емоційно – образний зміст музики; удосконалювати вокальні навички дітей ( спів природнім голосом без крику і напруження, не викрикуючи останні склади в кінці музичних фраз).
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : м/д гра «Веселі матрійки» , магнітофон, трикутники, мара каси, дзвіночки.

                                                     ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ.
Під маршову музику діти заходять до зали і вітаються з музичним керівником.
1.	Вправа «Мамин вальс» - продовження розучування рухів вправи, вчити дітей робити перешикування згідно зміни частин музичного твору.
2.	Слухання музики  пісня «Весна» - розказати дітям про композитора і його музичний твір. Пригадати ознаки приходу весни, народні приказки і повір`я про весну.  Запропонувати дітям визначити характер музичного твору, його динаміку.
3.	Пісня «Мама і сонечко» - продовжити розучувати пісню, вчити чисто інтонувати 2-3 куплет, звернути увагу на чітку дикцію. Формувати уміння відзначати закінчення музичної фрази коротким вдихом.
4.	Пісня «Про бабусю» - прослухати пісню, визначити її характер, який пов`язаний з змістом. Провести бесіду за змістом пісні. За допомогою оплесків відтворити ритмічний малюнок мелодії. Розучити слова і мелодію 1 куплету пісні.
5.	«Веселі частівки» - розучити веселі жартівливі частівки з хлопцями, вчити чисто інтонувати мелодію пісні, реагувати мімікою і жестами на зміст, формувати навички послідовного виконання куплетів соло, а програшів -  хором.
6.	Гра на дитячих музичних інструментах (муз. А. Агапова) – удосконалювати вміння ритмічно відтворювати ритмічний малюнок кожної партії за допомогою м/д гри «Веселі матрійки».

 За допомогою гри «Музичний магазин» виявити вміння дітей розрізняти за тембром звучання та називати музичні інструменти( трикутник, дзвіночки, маракаси); удосконалювати різні прийоми гри на них, з`єднуючи музичні партитури одна з одною.
7.	Танок «Полька» - вправляти дітей у виразному виконанні рухів відповідно до характеру музики; виховувати відчуття метро ритму, завершення музичної частини; танцювати емоційно виразно.

8.	Танок «Мама і я» (фонограма) – познайомити дітей з музикою до нового танцю, визначити її характер і структуру. Показ музичним керівником рухів таночку; розучування різних перешикувань під рахунок і під фонограму.
9.	Гра «Вийди, вийди, сонечко» - стежити за чітким дотриманням правил гри. Формувати навички невимушеного, приємного виконання рухів під мелодію пісні, розвивати образно – ігрові уміння взаємодіяти у грі.

                                 ІНДИВІДУАЛЬНА  РОБОТА  З  ДІТЬМИ.
1.	Пісня «Мамо – матусенько» - закріплювати чистоту інтонації мелодії пісні на слова 2 і 3 куплетів, вчити правильно брати дихання між музичними фразами.
2.	Танок «Жабенята» - працювати над чіткістю виконання рухів до 1 куплету пісні, розучити рухи до 2 куплету. Вправляти дітей у вчасному переході від одного руху до іншого. Розвивати емоційний відгук на характер мелодії, увагу до слів пісні.
3.	Танок «Ати – Бати» - закріпити навички виконання рухів до 1 куплету пісні, розучувати рухи до 2 куплету. Розвивати виразність танцювальних рухів, артистичні нахили, плавну, чітку танцювальну ходу дівчат і чіткі маршові рухи хлопців. Прищеплювати навички жартівливої манери виконавства.
4.	Танок «Яблучко» ( фонограма) - ознайомити хлопців з традиційним танком моряків, рухами і мелодією до нього. Розучити рухи спочатку під рахунок, а потім під супровід музичного інструменту. Вчити змінювати фігури згідно зміни музичних фраз. Спробувати виконати танок під фонограму. Розвивати виконавську майстерність

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ЗАНЯТТЯ 4.
ТЕМА . Закріплення знайомого музичного репертуару.
МЕТА : вчити дітей поділяти музичний твір на структурні частини за характером музики; зосереджувати увагу дітей на емоційному усвідомленні музично – хореографічних традицій, виразності виконання рухів та пісень; формувати навички чистого інтонування мелодії пісень, розширювати діапазон голосу; образно – ігровими діями залучати малюків до активної участі у грі на музичних інструментах; розвивати уяву, вміння емоційно – образно сприймати зміст музики, музично – рухову координацію у просторі, уміння узгоджено танцювати у парі та колективі; виховувати дружні стосунки, емоційно – ціннісне ставлення до музики в цілому.
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : магнітофон, ілюстрації з виконанням різних жанрів танків, трикутник, дзвіночки, мара каси.


                                                         ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ.
Під веселу маршову музику діти заходять до зали і, співаючи, вітаються з музичним керівником.
1.	Вправа « Мамин вальс» - продовження розучування рухів, узгоджуючи їх із музикою; формувати навички мімічно – рухової виразності; заохочувати індивідуальну інтерпретацію виконання.
2.	Слухання – пісня «Весна» - діти повинні впізнати музичний твір за вступом, пригадати, які ознаки весни оспівуються в пісні. Під час слухання діти закривають очі і малюють уявні картини живої природи, про які потім розповідають присутнім.
3.	Пісня « Мама і сонечко» - пригадати пісню за ілюстрацією, продовжити роботу над розвитком вокальних навичок дітей: звукоутворенням, дикцією, вмінням починати і закінчувати спів всім разом одночасно з музикою.
4.	Пісня «Про бабусю» - характерне виконання пісні. Вправляти дітей у вмінні передавати засоби музичної виразності  музики ( темп, висоту, динаміку) під час самостійного виконання пісні; заохочувати індивідуальну творчу виразність виконання пісні.
5.	«Веселі частівки» - формувати у дітей навички жартівливого виконання пісень з використанням міміки, жестів, пританцьовування. Розвивати  вміння реагувати на зміну двочастинної будови музичного твору і відповідно зміну рухів. Виховувати співочі навички.
6.	Гра на дитячих музичних інструментах – продовжити розучування п`єси за партитурами, з`єднування їх між собою; розвивати навички видобування звуків на трикутнику, дзвіночках(приглушувати їх звучання), мара касах( ритмічно їх струшувати); вчити передавати динамічні відтінки( тихо – гучно) на шумових інструментах.
7.	Танок «Полька» - продовжити закріплювати рухи 2,3 фігури танцю; вчити вчасно переходити від одного до іншого рухів відповідно до зміни частин музичного твору; граційно, підтягнуто рухатися кроком польки парами; відпрацьовувати чіткість виконання рухів.
8.	Танок «Мама і я» - Закріпити знання дітьми 1 та 2 фігури танцю, вчити наслідувати дорослих під час розучування 3 фігури, домагатися чіткого виконання рухів під музику. Формувати навички виконавської майстерності.
9.	Гра «Вийди, вийди, сонечко» - продовжити роботу над формуванням у дітей навичок невимушеного залучення до ігрових дій, вміння відображати зміну сюжету гри за правилами; заохочувати дітей до створення веселої, жартівливої атмосфери, до художньої взаємодії відповідно до емоційно – образного змісту пісні; розвивати чуття ритму, темпових змін, фразування, завершення музичної частини.

            ІНДИВІДУАЛЬНА  РОБОТА  З  ДІТЬМИ.
1.	Пісня «Мамо – матусенько» - продовжити роботу над вмінням брати дихання між фразам, вправляти у чіткій дикції; розвивати природне, дзвінке і легке звучання голосу; вправляти у чистому інтонуванні мелодії та окремих інтервалів.
2.	Танок «Жабенята» - закріпити правильність та ритмічність виконання рухів, вчити співвідносити характер і по черговість рухів зі зміною музичних частин і фраз; розвивати чуття ритму, вміння відображати у своїх рухах зміст пісні.
3.	Танок «Ати – Бати» - закріплювати знайомі рухи, дати можливість дітям відтворювати пісенний характер музики витонченими і граційними рухам, виражати зміну частин пісні відповідною зміною танцювальних фігур.
4.	Танок «Яблучко» - продовжити вчити рухи таночку згідно побудови музичного супроводу, розвивати у дітей уміння передавати рухами ритмічний, жвавий характер мелодії, її побудову, своєрідність даного танку. Виховувати у дітей любов до хореографії.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

РЕПРОДУКТИВНИЙ    ЕТАП
ЗАНЯТТЯ 5.
ТЕМА. «Гра весела в гості завітала,
               Нас с собою в гості погукала!»
МЕТА : закріпити вивчений музичний репертуар за допомогою музично – дидактичних ігор, створюючи ігрові ситуації; розвивати виразність виконання рухів та пісень, творчі уміння образної  імпровізації, акторські здібності; виховувати емоційно – ціннісне ставлення до музики в цілому.
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : олівці, фарби, аркуші паперу; трикутники, дзвіночки, маракаси, м/д гра «Чарівна квітка», м/д гра «Спробуй, повтори», м/д гра «Музичний магазин»; іграшка Петрушка, магнітофон.

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ .
Діти під веселу музику забігають до зали. Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей, що в залі все незвичне: скрізь влаштовані куточки з різними іграми. Дорослий повідомляє дітям, що їхнє заняття буде незвичайним: вони підуть у подорож до весняного лісу, щоб зустріти там саму Весну. Тож вирушаємо в путь.
1.	Вправа «Мамин вальс» - продовжувати закріплювати правильність виконання рухів вправи, вміння самостійно перешиковуватись, знаходити своє місце у фігурі.
(Музичний керівник пригадує разом з дітьми яке наближається свято, кого вони хочуть привітати, яким чином можна це зробити. Діти дають відповіді на запитання, вносячи свої пропозиції. Дорослий підводить дітей до доцільності виконання вправи в дарунок всім мамам.) 
2.	Слухання – пісня «Весна» - перевірити вміння дітей виділяти структурні контрастні за характером частини музичного твору, розрізняти засоби музичної виразності, створюючи образ, характер пісні, розширювати, поглиблювати висловлювання дітей про емоційно – образний зміст музики.
( Музичний керівник дає можливість дітям прослухати музичний твір, впізнати його. Потім дорослий пропонує дітям ще раз прослухати пісню і відобразити свої відчуття за допомогою малюнку. Таким чином діти, які побажають взяти участь у «малюванні музики» займають місця за маленькими столиками і починають відтворювати щойно прослухане).
3.	Пісня «Мама і сонечко» - удосконалювати вміння дітей чисто інтонувати  поступовий, плавний  рух мелодії; вміти точно передавати ритмічний малюнок мелодії голосом; співати помірно голосно, але не форсуючи звук. Скористатися ігровою ситуацією, навчити дітей співати ланцюжком, виявляючи особливості вокальних навичок співати виразно, без напруження, легким звуком, чітко артикулюючи слова.
(Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на першу весняну квіточку, яка здається чарівною і незвичною. Діти, відірвавши пелюсточку, знаходять на зворотному боці ілюстрації до вивчених пісень. За допомогою дорослого діти виконують ту чи іншу пісню. Музичний керівник може також замість ілюстрації запропонувати малюкам загадку про те, про що йдеться в пісні.)
4.	Пісня «Про бабусю» - дати дітям можливість показати свої виконавські навички, заспівавши пісню хором, групами, індивідуально, з солістом.
5.	«Веселі частівки» - виразно, грайливо виконувати пісню, намагаючись відтворювати жартівливий характер мелодії, використовуючи відповідні міміку і жести.
6.	Танок « Полька» - удосконалювати навички виконання танцювальних рухів, зберігаючи танцювальну форму; заохочувати у дівчаток індивідуальну танцювальну виразність виконання, хлопчикам прищеплювати чоловічу танцювальну манеру виконання; виховувати відчуття характеру музики.
7.	Танок « Мама і я» - працювати над виразністю виконання рухів, здатність сприймати, розрізняти та відповідно до куплетної форми танцю змінювати їх.
8.	Гра на ДМІ – за допомогою м/д гри «Спробуй повтори» закріплювати прийоми гри дітьми на музичних дитячих інструментах(трикутниках, дзвіночках, мара касах) і здатність відтворювати нескладний ритмічний малюнок п`єси; впізнавати інструменти за тембром їх звучання.
( Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на надпис «Музичний магазин» і пояснює, що тут продаються музичні інструменти, а продавець – веселий Петрушка . Він пропонуватиме дітям різні музичні інструменти, а діти купуватимуть тільки ті, які потрібні для виконанні п`єси . Коли всі інструменти продано, діти вчать Петрушку грати на цих інструментах. Одна дитина грає нескладний ритмічний малюнок, а друга, тримаючи на руках Петрушку, його повторює. Далі діти виконують знайомий музичний твір для іграшки.)
9.	Гра « Вийди, вийди, сонечко» - заохочувати дітей до художньої взаємодії відповідно до емоційно – образного змісту пісні; дати їм можливість самостійно перевтілюватись в ігрові образи і надавати їм індивідуальної виразності; розвивати чуття ритму, мислення; заохочувати пісенно – творчі прояви, індивідуальну інтерпретацію варіювання рух
 ІНДИВІДУАЛЬНА  РОБОТА  З  ДІТЬМИ.
1.	Пісня « Мамо – матусенько» - закріплювати точність інтонування мелодії пісні, порядок виконання куплетів міні – групами; розвивати творчу активність, ініціативу, самостійність у пошуках потрібної співочої інтонації; удосконалювати внутрішній слух, чуття ладу  і тональності.
2.	Танок «Жабенята» - працювати над виразністю рухів, здатністю сприймати, розрізняти та відповідно до куплетної форми танцю змінювати їх; заохочувати дітей до імітації музично – ігрових образів жабенят, передаючи зміст пісні виражальними рухами.
3.	Танок «Ати – Бати» - формувати уміння творчо реалізовувати набутий досвід виконання жартівливих таночків; розвивати емоційний відгук на музику, чуття ритму, виразність індивідуального виконання; виховувати емоційно – ціннісне ставлення до хореографії. 
4.	Танок «Яблучко» - виразно виконувати рухи таночку, дотримуючись всіх засобів музично – ритмічної виразності; розширювати музично – практичний досвід дітей, музично – ритмічну пам`ять малюків; формувати початкові творчі прояви; прагнути чіткого, емоційного виконання рухів танку.

                         РОБОТА  З  БАТЬКАМИ.
Перевірити домашнє завдання родин ( розучування слів відповідних ролей), підбір музики на слова пісень  відповідних героїв; познайомити батьків з переліком музичного оформлення і декорування їхніх хореографічних партій, які будуть використані на святі; перевірити наявність костюмів до ролей, які обрали батьки.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

УЗАГАЛЬНЮЮЧИЙ   ЕТАП  
 ЗАНЯТТЯ  6
ТЕМА. Міні – концерт  «У нашому садочку діти, наче у віночку»
МЕТА : самостійно виконувати пісні і таночки; удосконалювати рухи, вміння голосом передавати засоби виразності музики; розвивати творчість, акторські здібності, заохочувати імпровізацію в рухах і співах; виховувати любов до музики, дружні стосунки між дітьми.
МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : магнітофон, трикутник, дзвіночки, мара каси, ляльки – глядачі, іграшковий мікрофон.

ХІД  ЗАНЯТТЯ.
Діти під веселу музику входять до зали і помічають багато ляльок – глядачів. Музичний керівник пропонує показати для них концерт. Погодившись, малюки сідають на стільчики, а вихователь оголошує номери.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :     Наш концерт ми починаєм,
                                Дорогі наші ляльки,
                                Діти радо вас вітають
                                І танцюють залюбки.
1. Вправа «Мамин вальс» - самостійне виконання рухів вправи; формування уміння танцювально імпровізувати й художньо взаємодіяти в ігровій ситуації.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :        У нашому садочку
                                  Дзвінкі голосочки.
                                  Діти всіх гостей вітають,
                                  Для них пісню заспівають.
2. Пісня «Мама і сонечко» - індивідуальне виконання пісні; розвивати артистичність, за допомогою ігрового прийому «Караоке на майдані» 

сприяти емоційному усвідомленню себе артисткою на сцені.

ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :       У нас діти чепурненькі,
                                   Всі охайні і гарненькі.
                                   Вміють дзвінко заспівати
                                   І таночок показати.
5.	Танок «Ати – Бати» - виразне виконання танка; заохочувати дітей до 
активної  участі, художнього спілкування, радісного співпереживання виконання правильних артистичних рухів.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :       Ще в колисці немовля
                                   Слово «мама» вимовля.
                                   Найдорожче в світі слово
                                   Так звучить у рідній мові :
                                   - Мати, матінка, матуся,
                                   Мама, мамочка, мамуся! – 
                                   Називаю тебе я,
                                   Рідна ненечко моя!
5.	Пісня «Мамо – матусенько» - продовжувати стимулювати й розвивати співочу творчість дітей; розширювати діапазон, закріплювати вміння правильно брати по фразове дихання, стежачи за змінами динаміки музики.

ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :         Жабки іграшкові 
     Нам подарували,
     Щоб для наших гостей
     Ми затанцювали.
6.	Танок « Жабенята» - викликати в дітей емоційний відгук на музику; закріплювати вміння ритмічно виражати зміст пісні, змінюючи свої рухи, відповідно до зміни куплетної форми пісні – танку.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :    Діти! А ви знаєте, що таке щастя ? Ні ? Тоді давайте послухаємо наступний номер нашої програми, і хлопчики залюбки вам все розкажуть.
7.	«Веселі частівки» - самостійне виразне виконання пісні; закріпити знання слів і вміння чисто інтонувати мелодію пісні; виховувати дружні стосунки між хлопчиками і дівчатками.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :        Ви чували новину ?
                                   Грає бубон…бум – бум – бум!
                                   З ним і брязкальце співа.
                                   Де, скажіть, таке бува ?
                                   Тільки в нашому оркестрі
                                   Музиканти є такі.
                                   Хоч маленькі вони дуже,
                                   Та артисти – хоч куди.!
8.	Гра на ДМІ «П`єса» - формувати навички виразного виконання музичної  п`єси  в ансамблі і передачі найяскравіших нюансів у її частинах.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :          Милі наші, гарні ляльки,
                                     Веселіться разом з нами,
                                     Ми вас хочем привітати
                                     І танок свій вам подарувати.
9.  Танок «Полька» - виразне виконання танцювальних рухів; закріплення навичок виконання класичних традиційних рухів відповідно до характеру музики; удосконалювати вміння емоційно взаємодіяти в парах за сюжетом танцю.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :        А зараз дружно
                                   Вас ми привітаємо,
                                   І пісеньку веселу
                                   Для вас ми заспіваємо!
10.Пісня «Про бабусю» - виразне виконання пісні; удосконалювати вміння точно передавати її мелодію, співати легко, без напруження, досягати чіткої артикуляції й правильного ясного промовляння слів.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :        Наші милі дітлахи
                                   Затанцюють залюбки
                                   Танок веселий – «Яблучко»
                                   Для Валі, Ганни, Олечки.
11. Танок «Яблучко» - сприяти самостійному виконанню сучасного таночка, відтворювати піднесений характер музики своїми рухами; прищеплювати навички музично – танцювальної культури, благородну поставу; виховувати емоційно – ціннісне ставлення до хореографії.
ВИХОВАТЕЛЬ :         Багато дзвінких пісеньок є у дошкільнят.
                                    Для гостей ці пісеньки всі хочуть заспівать.
                                    А ще гарні танці знають всі малята,
                                    І для вас, хороші, ми будем танцювати.
12. Танок «Мама і я» - самостійне виразне виконання таночку всією групою; формувати чуття метро ритму; виховувати любов до музики в цілому.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ТВОРЧИЙ   ЕТАП
               РОДИННЕ СВЯТО 
   «БАРВИСТІ     ПЕНЗЛИКИ    ВЕСНИ»

МЕТА : розширювати знання дітей про родинні стосунки; стимулювати життєрадісність, прагнення до самостійності, доброзичливе ставлення до дорослих й однолітків; створювати умови для самовиховання й саморозвитку дітей; продовжувати навчати виразно промовляти вірші, емоційно передавати своє ставлення до їх змісту, дотримуватись темпу, ритму, сили голосу; продовжувати вчити співати без напруження, протягувати довгі звуки, чітко вимовляти слова, виконувати рухи під музику в парах, в колі, перешиковуватися, з предметами; відображати ритм і темп музики; розвивати творчі здібності, товариські взаємини, логічне мовлення, художній смак, артистичність; виховувати повагу та турботливе ставлення до членів родини, товаришів, бажання допомагати дорослим та одноліткам, позитивне ставлення до музики,радість від спілкування з дорослими та однолітками.
ОБЛАДНАННЯ :  магнітофон, квіти, Картина художнику, баночки з фарбами, пензлик, мольберт, різні костюми до таночків і пісень.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ХІД     СВЯТА 
Зала святково прибрана. Біля центральної стіни стоїть  мольберт для художника.
(Під музичний супровід до зали заходить Художник - вихователь – ведучий, у відповідному вбранні з палітрою і пензликом в руках.)
ХУДОЖНИК :   Доброго дня Вам, шановні гості! Ми сьогодні всі прийшли на свято вітати своїх мам і бабусь. Які гарні навкруг кольори – барвисті, яскраві. Мабуть, це Весна подарувала такі барви. Давайте з Вами познайомимося – я – Художник! Зі мною як завжди мій  чарівний пензлик. А це – моя палітра. Давайте всі разом намалюємо велику і гарну картину, яку я хочу подарувати Вам, любі наші мами, бабусі і всі жінки, присутні в залі.
(Бере пензлик і підходить до мольберта, намагається малювати, але пензлик не малює. Художник дивується.)
ХУДОЖНИК : В чому справа ? Що за річ ? Гляньте, лиш сірий колір у мене, все буде сірим, тьмяним, поганим. Що ж мені робити ? Без злих чарів тут не відбулося. А покличу я на допомогу моїх друзів – джентльменів. Адже вони такі розумні. Можливо і мені вони допоможуть.
( Обводить пензликом, ніби чаклує. До зали заходить хлопчики – джентльмени)
ХЛОПЧИК :    Весна! Весна! Повітря дзвін
                         І світлий небокрай!
                         Очам блакить дарує він
                         І голосів розмай.
ХЛОПЧИК :   Весна! Весна! Як високо
                        На крилах вітерця
                        Летять хмарки торкаючись
                        Тонкого промінця.
ХЛОПЧИК :   Шумлять весняні ручаї,
                        Буркочучи услід,
                        Весна на зламанім хребті
                        Несе піднятий лід.
ХЛОПЧИК :   Дерева ще оголені,
                        У лісі лист старий,
                        Тремтить у мене під ногой
                        Шумний і запашний.
ХЛОПЧИК :   Під сонцем самеє здійнявсь
                        І там, у вишині,
                        Незримий жайворон співа 
                        Заздравний гімн Весні.
ХУДОЖНИК : Добридень, джентльмени! Я чекав вашого приходу, адже мені потрібна ваша допомога, бо у мене зникли всі фарби, а залишилася лише одна сіра, тьмяна. А я хотів намалювати чудову картину про Весну, щоб подарувати її нашим мамам і бабусям.
ХЛОПЧИК :   Покликать весну треба!
                        Нехай усе зрадіє,
                        Нехай усіх – усіх вона
                        Своїм теплом зігріє.
ХУДОЖНИК : Джентльмени! А може і фарби вона повернути допоможе? Заспівайте пісню, Весна почує вас!
                       ПІСНЯ   « ВЕСНА»
ХУДОЖНИК : Де ж це люба Весна? Напевне у дорозі. Джентльмени! А чому ви без своїх красунь – дівчаток?
ХЛОПЧИК : А й справді, де ж це вони ?
ХЛОПЧИК : Мабуть, запізнюються!
ХЛОПЧИК : Ну, що ви, джентльмени, не може цього бути! Всі відразу ?
ХЛОПЧИК : Ну що ви, джентльмени, невже ви забули? Адже сьогодні 8 Березня!
ХЛОПЧИК : А – а – а! Тоді зрозуміло! (Махає рукою)
ХЛОПЧИК : Що ж тобі зрозуміло ?
ХЛОПЧИК : Як що ? Ну, звичайно, це зачіска, сукня, манікюр, і все – таке інше….
ХЛОПЧИК : Тоді зрозуміло ! А ось і вони!
ХЛОПЧИК : Джентльмени! Давайте приготуємося до зустрічі наших красунь. Шикуйсь, підрівняймося!
ХЛОПЧИК : Тож зустрічайте! Наші дівчатка!
( Дівчатка під музику вальсу Свірідова «Метель» заходять до зали і стають поряд із хлопчиками)
                    ТАНОК   «ПОЛЬКА
(Хлопчики саджають дівчаток на стільчики. А самі стають півколом. До зали заходить Весна)
ХУДОЖНИК :   Подивіться, Весна завітала,
                            Журавлі вже ключами летять,
                            В яснім золоті день утопає,
                            І струмочки веселі дзюрчать.
ВЕСНА :    Добрий день, а ось і я – 
                  Люба дівчинка – Весна.
                  Чула я про вашу пригоду,
                  І прийшла вам всім на допомогу!
             -   Якщо хочете фарби свої повернути,
                 Треба всім вам зараз збагнути: 
                 Що без щирої усмішки, жартів
                 Не повернути фарби – нізащо!!!!
ХУДОЖНИК : Любі джентльмени! Моя надія тільки на вас!
ХЛОПЧИК :   Мами, сестри і бабусі,
                        З 8 Березням вітаєм.
                        І для вас сьогодні пісню
                       Друзі – джентльмени заспівають.
                 « ВЕСЕЛІ   ЧАСТІВКИ»
ХУДОЖНИК : Подивіться, подивіться, на палітрі фарби ожили. Тож я приступаю до роботи. Але мої фарби не яскраві, немає червоної, жовтої, синьої, зеленої. Де мені їх знайти ?
ВЕСНА :   А ось червону фарбу
                 Принесла я із собою,
                 Усіх вас вітає
                 Вона із весною.
                 Весело в танок піду
                 І дітей всіх поведу!
(Весна дає художнику баночку з червоною фарбою. Потім роздає із свого кошика квіти дітям)
     ВПРАВА З КВІТАМИ «МАМИН ВАЛЬС»
ХУДОЖНИК : Спасибі, люба Веснонько, за допомогу. Ми дуже вдячні тобі за привітання.
ВЕСНА : Вже час мені далі вирушати, уквітчати рідну землю, щоб навкруг було красиво.
ХУДОЖНИК : А де ж нам інші фарби відшукати ?
ВЕСНА : Високо на небі сонечко вже встало . Запитайте краще в нього. А я вирушаю в путь. До побачення!
(Весна виходить із зали)
ХУДОЖНИК :   Сонечко любе! Вийди , дружок!
                            Дай свою фарбу нам для діток!
(Виходить Сонечко – дитина)
СОНЕЧКО :  Сонячний зайчик стрибає по лавах,
                       Жовті кульбабки цвітуть на галявках.
                       Сонечко ясне сміється згори….
                       Жовтий – найкращий з усіх кольорів.
(Сонечко дає Художнику баночку з жовтою фарбою)
ХУДОЖНИК : Дякую, сонечко, за твій чудовий подарунок!
ДИТИНА :   Кажуть, що на світі
                     Сонце найясніше,
                     Та всміхнеться мама –
                     І стає світліше!
ДИТИНА :   Кажуть, що без сонця
                     Не розквітнуть квіти,
                     А, хіба без мами,
                     Є щасливі діти?
ХУДОЖНИК : Любі мами! Для вас малюки співають сонячно теплу пісню.
          ПІСНЯ  «МАМА І  СОНЕЧКО»
(До зали заходить дівчинка – жабка)
ЖАБКА :  Гляньте, найкращий колір у мене!
                  Скоро все буде зелене – зелене,
                  Зеленими стануть кіски в берізок,
                  Галявки з травою, приємні для ніжок,
                  Зеленими стануть листочки у клена…..
                  Найкрасивіша фарба – зелена!
            ТАНОК « ЖАБЕНЯТА»
ЖАБКА :   Ось тобі, художнику, фарба зелена.
                   А мої подружки – дівчатка привітають неню.
(Дає баночку з зеленою фарбою. На сцену виходять дівчатка)
ПІСНЯ   «МАМО - МАТУСЕНЬКО»
(До зали забігає Чорна фарба. Вона зла.)
ЧОРНА ФАРБА :    Що ж це ви пішли на свято,
                                 А мене забули взяти ?
                                 Тож сумую я сама,
                                 Та невже не гарна я ?
                                 І нікому не потрібна?
                                 Для усіх – усіх огидна?
                                 Хоч на вас я ображаюсь,
                                 Та на святі залишаюсь.
                                 Капостей вам нароблю,
                                 А тоді вже геть піду!
ХУДОЖНИК :        Не сварися, Чорна фарбо!
                                 Справді будеш ти негарна,
                                 Коли свято зіпсуєш.
                                 Ти нам зовсім не огидна,
                                 А ще й дуже, бач, потрібна!
                                Хочемо перепросити, 
                                Що забули запросити,
                                Бо без тебе неможливо
                                Малювати нам картину.
ЧОРНА ФАРБА :     Радо я лишуся з вами,
                                 Щоб була картина мамам.
                                 Доки ж буду працювати,
                                 Прошу бабусь усіх привітати.
(Виходять дітки і стають півколом)
ДИТИНА :   Дівчатка і хлоп`ятка
                     Давайте разом з нами
                     Подякуєм бабусі,
                     «Спасибі»,- скажем мамі.
ДИТИНА :   Дорогі бабусі й мами!
                     Як добре, що поруч ви з нами.
                     Дякуєм Вам за добро і ласку,
                     За віддане тепло і чарівну казку.
ДИТИНА :   Мила бабуся, дорога моя.
                     Це для тебе сонечко сія.
                     І ласкаво повняться рученьки твої,
                     Я люблю твій голос – теплий, дорогий!
ДИТИНА :   Може буде хтось сміятись,
                     Та я не боюся,
                     Що у мене наймолодша
                     В садочку бабуся.
ДИТИНА :   Бабусі рідненькі,хороші!
                     Онуки для Вас – найдорожче.
                     Лагідні очі, ласкаві усмішка,
                     Вам сивина не зашкодить нітрішки.
ХУДОЖНИК :   А зараз дружно Вас ми привітаємо
                          І пісеньку веселу для Вас ми заспіваємо!
                ПІСНЯ  « ПРО  БАБУСЮ»

ХУДОЖНИК : (вдає, що малює картину)
                       Гляньте, палітра моя оживає!
                 Яскравими фарбами мам всіх вітає. (малює)
                 Ось травичка зелененька, молоденька – молоденька,
                 У травичці он суничка червоніє свіжим личком,
                 Тут під кущиком грибочки: більший-дядько,менший-хлопчик.
                  А над ними синє небо. Ой!(береться за голову) Барви синьої 
                            ще     треба!
ДИТИНА :   На синю фарбу давно ми чекаєм,
                     Вона є у моря, де хвилі гуляють,
                     Навкруг усе синє : і море, і небо,
                     І чайки кричать, наче кличуть до себе.
ХУДОЖНИК :   Як до моря нам дістатись?
                            Знаю! Моряків треба позвати!
(До зали під музику входять хлопці – моряки)                                                                  
МОРЯК :  Художнику! Як міг ти
                  Про нас всіх забути?
                  На святі всіх мам
                  Нам теж треба бути!
МОРЯК :   Ми хлоп`ята – моряки. Ось які!
                   В нас є сині стрічечки. Ось які!
                   Не страшний нам всім дев`ятий вал
               Впевнено тримаєм ми штурвал.
МОРЯК :  Моряки – народ веселий,
                  Весело живуть!
                  І у вільні все ж хвилини
                  Любим ми і танці й співи.
МОРЯК :   Подаруєм вам таночок
                   Від моряків – синочків.
                   Посміхніться разом з нами,
                   Наші любі, добрі мами!
         МОРЯЦЬКИЙ  ТАНОК  «ЯБЛУЧКО»

МОРЯК : А ось і фарба синя, друзі!
( До зали заходить синя фарба)
СИНЯ ФАРБА :   Я – синя фарба, друзі!
                              Краплинками дощика бавлюсь на лузі.
                              Малюю я струмочок кожний,
                              Без мене обійтись неможна.
                             Небо синє і річечка синя,
                             Проліски ніжні цвітуть у долині.
                             Схожі на проліски очі у мами…..
                             Кращої фарби, ніж синя, немає!
(Віддає баночку із синьою фарбою художнику)
ХУДОЖНИК :   Ось і картину уже закінчили,
                            Та немає радості у неї.
                            Як нам, діти, картину звеселити,
                            Щоб могла вона матусям догодити?
(Дивується)
ДИТИНА :    А, щоб картину звеселити,
                     Треба всіх – усіх у залі просити :
                     «Посміхніться, любі друзі,
                      Любі мами і бабусі!»
ДИТИНА :   Весна – чарівниця, неначе цариця,
                     Наказ свій послала, щоб краса встала.
                     Зеленіє трава, розквітають дерева,
                     Здрастуй, сонце і весна,
                     Здрастуй, радість ясна!
ХЛОПЧИК - ГУСАР :     Любі, милі, ніжні мами,
                                          Веселіться разом з нами,
                                          Ми Вас хочем привітати
                                          І танок свій Вам подарувати!
                   ТАНОК«АТИ–БАТИ»  
ХУДОЖНИК :   Дивіться, який малюнок чудовий,
                            Мамам  дарують фарби казкові.
                            А з фарбами цими – чисту, відкриту
                            Любов у малюнок вклали і діти!
ДИТИНА :   Так, картина вже готова
                     І яка вона чудова!
                     Але як на мам усіх
                     Поділити нам її ?
ХУДОЖНИК :  В мене пензлик не простий – 
                           Він великий, чарівний.
                           Хоч іще немає ночі,
                           Хай заплющать мами очі,
                           І хвилинку зачекають,
                           Але цур, не підглядають!
(Під звучання лагідної музики вихователі роздають дітям подарунки, виготовлені власними руками. Тримаючи їх перед собою, діти стають півколом)
ХУДОЖНИК :   Ось воно – найсправжнє диво
                            Для усіх матусь щасливих:
                            Ваші діточки – перлинки
                            Душу влали в ці картинки.
ДІТИ РАЗОМ  :  Ми своїх матусь вітаєм.
                             Щастя й радості бажаєм.
            ПІСНЯ «ЦЕ  Є  МАМИН ДЕНЬ»
ХУДОЖНИК :   Цвітуть у лісі проліски для мами,
                            Дзвенить капіль між вікнами осель,
                            Для мами вся земля цвіте садами,
                            Весна дарує їй своїх пісень.
(Діти дарують мамам свої подарунки і запрошують всіх на спільний танок)              ТАНОК « МАМА  І  Я» 
ХУДОЖНИК : Ось і закінчилося наше свято. Гадаємо, що всім Вам було сьогодні весело, цікаво й затишно. Зі святом. До нових зустрічей!
(Діти разом з мамами і вихователями йдуть до групової кімнати)

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019), муз-алла (05.02.2018)

----------


## irina ivanovna

РЕФЛЕКСИВНО– ОЦІНЮВАЛЬНИЙ  ЕТАП
2 – а  половина дня
ТЕМА . Підбиття підсумків.
МЕТА : Здійснюючи подорож у минуле за тематичним проектом «БАРВИСТІ ПЕНЗЛИКИ ВЕСНИ», вправляти дітей в умінні усвідомлено ставитися до власного досвіду й самоаналізу; активізувати пам`ять дітей, допомогти проаналізувати період від початку і до кінця цієї тем; кожній дитині надати можливість оцінити свою діяльність, проаналізувати не тільки успіхи, а й невдачі,їх причини; продемонструвати толерантне ставлення до успіхів та невдач ровесників і надати дітям можливість відчути задоволення та насолоду від результатів спільної праці; викликати у дітей бажання подякувати дорослим за допомогу у підготовці й проведенні свята, визначити форми подяки батькам.
МАТЕРІАЛИ  ТА  ОБЛАДНАННЯ : «дерево цілей», фотоальбом з проведеного свята, взірець подяк для батьків.
МЕТОДИ І ПРИЙОМИ :
Орієнтовні запитання для дітей
- З чого все почалося ?
- Яке «дерево цілей» ми придумали ? Хто його запропонував ?
- Чи всі завдання ми виконали ?
- Що нового ви вивчили за цей час ?
- Що вам найбільше сподобалося під час проведення свята ?
- Чому ?
- Якби у вас була можливість повторити все, що б ви змінили ?
- Хто за кого з товаришів порадів ?
- Хто в усьому нам допомагав ? Як ми можемо їм віддячити ? Кому з батьків конкретно вручимо відзнаки «За активну участь у святі» ?
Висновок, до якого музичний керівник підводить дітей : «Успіх залежить від кожного з нас!»
Пропозиції дітей щодо листівок – подяк, від кого діти отримали допомогу.

            ОЦІНЮВАННЯ ВИХОВАНЦЯМИ СВОЄЇ ДІЯЛЬНОСТІ 
-	Я навчилася не перебивати інших; гарно поводитися; мені сподобалося як танцювали…….. на святі.
-	Я дуже старався на святі; дізнався, що весна має дуже багато фарб, щоб прикрасити всю природу.
-	Я навчилася голосно співати, але не кричати.
-	Мені найбільше сподобалося, як прийшла на свято чорна фарба.
-	Мені сподобалося танцювати на святі.
-	А я на святі сам собі не сподобався, бо бешкетував. Мені соромно, але я не міг всидіти спокійно.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ВИСНОВКИ  ЗА РЕЗУЛЬТАТАМИ  РЕАЛІЗАЦІЇ  ПРОЕКТУ.
Ідея проведення проектних занять для нас не є новою. Над цією проблемою ми працюємо вже 2 роки. Певні завдання розв`язуються на заняттях, до змісту яких входить комплекс різних видів діяльності. Так, скажімо, для оволодіння дітьми більш складними й точними образними рухами на музичних заняттях, доцільно поспостерігати за цим у житті. Наприклад, діти, спостерігаючи за метеликом, зайчиком чи лисичкою в природі або з художніх творів, дізнаються про манери їх поведінки, вміння пристосовуватися до життя, а потім на заняттях з музичного виховання оволодівають елементами образних рухів, які використовують під час таночків чи в музичних іграх.
Отже, плануючи проектні заняття, ми з вихователями передбачили інтеграцію музичних занять. Так, заняття з розвитку мовлення чи ознайомлення з навколишнім проводяться перед заняттями з музичного виховання, спираючись на єдину для всіх видів діяльності тематичну лінію. А після музичних занять емоційні враження дітей закріплювати  на заняттях з малювання, ліплення чи аплікації.
Вважаю, що даний проект нам, нашим вихованцям і їхнім батькам удався. Він допоміг згуртувати дітей: вони всі вболівали за спільну справу, намагалися не перебивати, вислуховувати одне одного до кінця, старанно виконувати всі завдання «дерева цілей», щоб швидше побачити результати спільної роботи. Діти для ляльок і глядачів на ігрових майданчиках показували неодноразово музичні номера, підготовані за період даного проекту.

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## irina ivanovna

ДІАГНОСТИКА 
 ЗНАНЬ, УМІНЬ  І  НАВИЧОК 
                     ДІТЕЙ
 Початок проекту
Кінець проекту

Н – низький рівень,
С – середній рівень
В – високий рівень

Таким чином, з таблиці результативності  музичного розвитку вихованців ДНЗ «Ромашка» можна простежити рівень зросту  основних музичних здібностей дітей старшої групи від початку проекту до його завершення, що має величезне значення для подальшого всебічного розвитку малюків

----------

Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019)

----------


## Світланочка

А ось моє показове   заняття для дітей старшого дошкільного віку.  Використовувала матеріали форуму, всім спасибі.
Конспект музичного  заняття на тему:  « Ой весела в нас зима»  ( тематичне, логоритмічне, домінантне: співи,)
Програмовий зміст:
розвивати пісенну творчість у дітей, імпровізувати музичні запитання та відповіді, вигадувати найпростіші мотиви до заданого тексту;
емоційно налаштувати дітей на музичне заняття;
вчити емоційно відгукуватись на музику, передавати свої враження, самостійно визначати засоби музичної виразності твору;
продовжувати розучування поспівки;
вчити співати злагоджено, відтворюючи загальний напрям руху мелодії;
продовжувати вчити співати відривчасто на стакато першу частину поспівки і тихо,плавним звуком на лігатто другу частину вправи;
вчити співати по співку, супроводжуючи власний спів грою на металофоні;
ознайомити з новою піснею,вчити дітей усвідомлювати зміст пісні, характеризувати її, відповідати на запитання за змістом пісні;
розширювати словниковий запас дітей;
розвивати творчість у дітей, вчити вигадувати музично – пластичні образи заметілі, віхоли;
вчити впізнавати пісню за мелодією, продовжити роботу над чистотою інтонування мелодії;
вчити дітей брати дихання між музичними фразами;
робота над складними місцями у творі;
вчити дітей відображати простий ритмічний малюнок мелодії (викладення ритму пісні на фланелеграфі);
робота над текстом та дикцією у творі;
вчити дітей впізнавати музичний твір за ритмічним малюнком;
вчити співати злагоджено хором, « ланцюжком», по одному, двоє, троє, слухати себе та інших під час співу;
вчити дітей співати з музичним супроводом та без нього, добираючи акомпанемент на саморобних музичних інструментах;
закріпити виразне виконання пісні з рухами, передавати засобами виразності у співі відтінки настрою та своє особисте ставлення до твору;
виховувати естетичний смак, виконавську культуру, любов до співу.
Матеріал:
Декорації зимового лісу,сходинки,іграшка, металофон,мікрофон, м’ячик,ілюстрація до нової пісні,магніти та магнітна дошка, роздатковий  матеріал до музично – дидактичної гри « Соло, дует, тріо,хор»,саморобні музичні інструменти, султанчики, скляні пляшки, горішки, деревяні палички
Музичний репертуар:
Артикуляційні вправи: «Зимонька», « Язичок», «Хмара і сніжинки»
Вправа для розвитку голосу і слуху:  «Гора» логопедична  розспівка Овчинникова
Пісні:  «Ой метелиця- зима»  муз.  Михайленка,
             « Ой зима, зимонька - зима» муз. Лисенка
  Ігрові вправи: коломийки   « Розваги взимку»
                             «Гра в сніжки» укр. нар. мелодія «Метелиця»
Пальчикова гра « Сніжки»
Танцювальна творчість: Свірідов «Вальс» із кінофільму « Заметіль»,
                                             Музика заметілі, хурделиці.
Хід заняття
( Діти  вільно заходять у зал, вітаються з гостями,стають в коло).
Діти, скажіть, будь – ласка, який у вас сьогодні настрій? (Відповіді дітей). Зараз ми перевіримо. Давайте разом заспіваємо:
        Добрий день,  день ясний – 
        Настрій в нас мажорний.
        День сумний, хмурий день – 
        Настрій в нас мінорний.
А який сьогодні день?
Діти(весело): А сьогодні день ясний,
          Добрий день!
-	А якби у нас сьогодні був похмурий день,якби ми заспівали?
Діти(сумно): А сьогодні день сумний
         Добрий день.
Але ми сьогодні не будемо сумувати, а будемо веселитись і співати.  Ось послухайте, будь – ласка, загадку.                                                                                                                                            Прийшла до нас бабуся у білому кожусі,                                                                                                                                                                                                   Поля причепурила пухнастим снігом вкрила                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Вгадайте хто вона, бабуся чарівна?                                                                                                                                                                                                            Так вірно, зима. І сьогодні ми будемо про зиму розмовляти, іграми веселими сніжную вітати,                                                                                                                           хто з вас про зиму, дітки, знає,яка вона іще буває?  
Мовленева гра « Зима буває…» (прикметники)                                                                                                                                                                                           Молодці, багато гарних слів придумали про  зиму.    А скажіть, будь – ласка, як називається людина,яка створює  музику? (…) Так, вірно, композитор. Скажіть, будь ласка, яких композиторів ви знаєте, які писали свої музичні твори для дітей? (відповіді)                                                                                                                 Сьогодні ми з вами спробуємо бути композиторами. Спробуємо? Ось у мене є чарівний мікрофон, до кого я його підношу, той буде відповідати на запитання співаючи. Зрозуміли завдання?
   Музично – дидактична гра « Музичні запитання та відповіді» ( « Як тебе звати? Який у тебе настрій? Що ти бачиш навкруги?» ).
 А тепер послухайте маленький віршик:
 Ой весела в нас зима, веселішої нема.
Грає срібними зірками
Вється синіми димками
Снігом землю обійма!
 Про що розповідається? Так, вірно про зиму. Давайте повторимо цей текст разом?(проплескати) Яка за настроєм буде мелодія до цього віршика? (…) А тепер спробуємо створити мелодію до цих слів, адже ми з вами композитори. Отож, спробуємо.
   Музично – дидактична гра « Я – композитор»
Молодці, ось які гарні вийшли із нас композитори.
Молодці. А зараз послухайте загадки.                                                                                                                                                                                         Гра «Відгадай загадку»
(Діти відгадують загадки і показують відгадки на малюнках)
1. Дві сестриченьки довгенькі, дерев’яні та вузенькі
Гордо носики задрали, по сніжку мене катали. (Лижі)
2. Черевички це такі, на яких є полозки.
По льоду біжать вони, звуться просто… (Ковзани)
3. Ти їх на гірку витягаєш, а потім зручно в них сідаєш,
Мотузочку у руки взяв – і віхором униз помчав. (Санчата)
Муз. кер. А давайте з вами покатаємося на ковзанах, на лижах! Хочете?  Поїхали!!!
Ігрова ритміка «Розваги взимку» (коломийки)
Наші хлопчики й дівчатка весело гуляли (жваве крокування на місці)
Своїх друзів на санчатах залюбки катали (імітують катання саночок за мотузку)
Упряглися в ті санчата, мов гривасті коні (розбиваються на трійки)
Швидко бігали малята – вітер не догонить! (пересуваються у трійках прямим галопом)
Хай зима собі лютує, ще й морозом дише,(вправа на відновлення дихання: глибокий вдих – руки піднімають, видих – плавно опускають)
Наші діточки мандрують по сніжку на лижах (імітують одягання лиж та лижних палиць)
Їдуть лижі, їдуть лижі, лижню залишають,
Навіть по сніжку глибокім в лісі проїжджають (пересування вперед не відриваючи ступнів від підлоги)
Сковані міцненьким льодом озера та річки (зупиняються і виконують нахили вперед, зображуючи працю з молотком)
Всюди крига, всюди крига, де була водичка (присідають і водять долонями паралельно підлозі)
Та хлоп’ята і дівчата й тут не нудьгували (підводяться, ставлять руки на пояс)
Ковзани свої сріблясті усі повзували (зображують одягання ковзанів)
Покатайся-но із нами, набирайся хисту:
Станеш спритним хокеїстом або фігуристом! (зображують катання на ковзанах, імітуючи танцювальні рухи або гру у хокей)
      Мімічно-артикуляційна вправа «Зимонька»
Муз.кер. Ми прибули в у ліс зимовий, яке ж усе навкруг чудове! (О-о-о! здивування)
Справа ялинка зелена стоїть (У-у-у! повертають голову праворуч, уважно вдивляються)
Зліва он друга на діток глядить (повертають голову ліворуч, захоплено дивляться)
Хмари по сірому небу пливуть (дивляться вгору, радіють)
Напевно сніжинки на землю везуть (сідають на підлогу)
Вітер зимовий виє між сосен (дують в пляшечки)
Сніжинки сідають на губки, на носик (облизують верхню і нижню губки)
Ротик відкрий, язичок витягай, швидко маленьку сніжинку спіймай (утримувати широким витягнутий язик 5-7 сек)
А тепер ми язичок наш погойдаємо, ось так –
Небо – земля, небо – земля, свій язичок гойдаю я. 
Тож і ти, часу не гай, язичок свій погойдай.
Та дивись, не лінись, вгору – вниз, вгору – вниз (висовують язик, тягнуться їм по черзі то до носа, то до підборіддя)
 А тепер ми послухаємо казочку: 
Голосова вправа «Хмара і сніжинки»
Жила-була мама Хмара. І була вона ось така (педагог викладає зображення на магнітну дошку)У неї були дітки-сніжинки. Мама-Хмара співала їм колискову пісню (педагог співає звук «а -а» - велика терція, діти повторюють і показують рукою рух мелодії; потім звуки «о-о», «у-у»)
Одного разу дітки-сніжинки захотіли погратися. Ось одна сніжинка зістрибнула на землю. (педагог викладає сніжинки на магнітну дошку і співає звук «у» на стакато зверху вниз; діти повторюють і показують рукою, потім «о», «а»)
А внизу на землі їх підхопив веселий вітерець і закружляв (вібрація голосом і «вертушки» руками)
Награлись сніжинки і захотіли додому. Вітерець поклав їх на свої долоньки і високо підкинув (звуки «у», «о», «а» на гліссандо знизу вверх; розкриті долоньки різко підняти вгору)
А із інших хмаринок сніжинки все падали і падали. Он скільки снігу навалило. Ціла гора.
Вправа для розвитку голосу і слуху «Гора»
Ра-ра-ра, ра-ра-ра – на дворі у нас гора,
Ру-ру-ру, ру-ру-ру – погукаймо дітвору,
Ри-ри-ри, ри-ри-ри – покатаймося з гори,
Ра-ра-ра, ра-ра-ра – дуже рада дітвора!
 Музичний керівник грає на металофоні 1 частинку поспівки. А на якому музичному інструменті я зіграла по співку?  Молодці, на металофоні. Давайте спочатку вивчимо з вами першу частину поспівки. Ось послухайте… Беремо всі разом перший звук і намагаємось підлаштовувати свої голосочки до мого, щоб ми всі співали як один. (…)А тепер рукою покажемо, як рухається мелодія цієї частини поспівки.(показ руху мелодії). Слухаємо наступну частину поспівки. Як ми тут співаємо? А як тут рухається мелодія? А тепер,   Лєра, зіграє цю частинку на металофоні, а Настя покаже  як рухається мелодія за допомогою нашої улюбленої іграшки їжачка та сходинок. ( гра на металофоні, показ іграшкою по сходинках руху мелодії). А  зараз, Віка, заспіває першу частинку вправи, а Таня – другу. Ось тепер давайте станемо і заспіваємо цю по співку разом, але пам’ятаємо, що ми чітко вимовляємо звук «р» і показуємо голосочком як рухається мелодія (показ рукою) Приготувалися … Молодці.
Ось яка справжня сніжна гора у нас вийшла, на якій ми катаємося і нам весело, чи не так?   
Ми з вами розігріли наші голосочки, розспівалися, отож слухайте уважно мелодію наступної пісні, ваше завдання впізнати цей твір.   
      Вірно, « Ой метелиця – зима». Заспіваємо мелодію пісеньки на склад ха – ха –ха . А тепер пограємо у гру « Веселі звірята». Ми перетворюємось у звіряток, але не говоримо яких. А я впізнаю вас по голосу і звуках ,які ви будете співати, виконуючи пісню. Ось беремо наш мікрофон і по – черзі, по музичній фразі співаємо.
     Музично – дидактична гра « Веселі звірята»  (спів « ланцюжком»).
Ось який гарний, незвичайний хор звіряток у нас вийшов. Давайте заспіваємо 1 куплет пісні всі разом, пам’ятаємо, що уважно слухаємо вступ, для того щоб разом розпочати нашу пісню.( Спів хором). А скажіть, будь – ласка, діти, як ми називаємо спів, коли співаємо всі разом?(…) Вірно, спів хором ( показ ілюстрації). А 2 куплет заспіває Даша( спів без супроводу). А як називається такий спів? Вірно, соло.(показ). До Даші приєднається співати Настуся.  Як називається спів, коли співають двоє? Молодці, спів дуетом.(показ).А 3 куплет допоможе нам проспівати Нікіта. Коли співає троє діток ми називаємо це як? Вірно, тріо(показ ілюстрації тріо).                                                                                                                               Музично – дидактична гра «Соло, дует, тріо, хор»                                                       
    А у нас цікаве діло –
Масаж біологічно активних зон «Сніговик»
Раз – рука, два – рука (витягнути по черзі руки вперед)
Ліпим ми сніговика (імітують ліплення сніжків)
Три-чотири – гладим шию, намалюєм ротик щиро (погладити долонями шию, розтягти губи в посмішці)
П’ять – морквинка є для носа (розтерти кулачками крильця носа)
Дві вуглинки для очей (легко надавлювати долонями на очі)
Шість – надінем шляпу косо, хай сміється для дітей (притулити долоні ребром до лоба, розтерти лоб)
Сім і вісім – оживай, разом з нами ти пограй! (оплески)

Зявляється  Сніговик: Дякую, любі діти, що зліпили ви мене
Вже боявся що без мене нині свято промине..
А ви любите зиму? І я теж люблю! Тому що можна грати в сніжки, кататися на санчатах, ліпити таких як я чудових сніговичків.                                                                                         
Сніговик:  А взимку ви любите грати у сніжки?
 А перш ніж пограти,розімнемо ручки трішки і пограємо у сніжки. 
Пальчикова гімнастика «Сніжки»
Весело на гірці Сергійку і Маринці (ляскають долонями по колінах)
В сніжки будемо ми грати від Мороза утікати (стискати та розтискати кулачки)
Раз, два, три, чотири (загинати пальці в кулак, починаючи з великого)
Ми сніжки гуртом ліпили («ліпити» сніжок, змінюючи положення рук)
Круглі (показати коло з’єднав пальці обох рук)
Міцні (стиснути долоні в «замок»)
І гладенькі (гладити однією рукою іншу,стиснуту в кулак)
Шкода, що не солоденькі! (погрожувати пальчиком)
 Муз. керівник: Давайте всі разом пограємо з вами в сніжки.                                                                                                                                                                         Ігрова вправа « Гра в сніжки»  (по закінченні Сніговик говорить заморожу! всі діти тікають на стільчики).
За те що ви гарні, чемні дітки, любите гратися я вам приніс подаруночки, які вам передали мої друзі лісові мешканці. Ось ведмедик педав  вам чудові  деревяні палички, цікаво, що ви будете ними робити?                                                                                                                                                                                   Музкерівник:  А ти залишайся з нами і подивися. Ось послухайте, дітки ритмічний малюнок, і впізнайте  з якої це пісеньки(Граю на деревяних паличках,діти впізнають) Вірно, це пісенька «Зима» муз. В. Лисенка. А тепер Ярослав простукає ритмічний малюнок цієї пісеньки за допомогою цих дерев’яних паличок. Згадаємо, що короткі звуки ми промовляємо на склад - ті, а довгі – та.(…) А Каріночка викладе, за допомогою наших смайликів, ритм першої музичної фрази пісні на магнітній дошці.( Простукуємо ритмічний малюнок, перевіряємо, чи правильно викладений ритм на дошці).                                                                                                       Музично – дидактична гра « Відтвори  ритм»                                                                                                                                                                                                     Ось бачиш,  Сніговичку, для чого нам потрібні палички. 
Сніговик: А ще вам білочка передала ось ці чудові горішки, будете ними пригощатися?                                                                                                                                              А ми за допомогою горішків всі разом простукаємо ритмічний малюнок пісеньки « Зима» і ти , Сніговичку, приєднуйся до нас. (простукуємо горішками ритм пісні)                                                                                                                                                   Сніговик: А я й не знав, що на горішках можна так чудово грати, справжній оркестр у нас вийшов, мені так сподобалося. А ось ще у мене є чудовий чарівний м’ячик,який ось так розкривається  - це вам від зайчика.
Музкерівник:  А за допомогою цього м’ячика, дітки показують, як потрібно правильно і одночасно  брати дихання між музичними фразами. Ось подивись і послухай.   Спробуємо заспівати словами нашу пісеньку. Наші животики, ніби м’ячики, набираємо у них повітря перед кожною музичною фразою. Пам’ятаємо, що беремо вдих дуже тихо, безшумно, не піднімаючи при цьому плечі. Давайте встанемо і виконаємо це завдання. ( Співаємо 1 куплет, звертаю увагу на дихання)   
А зараз для нашого Сніговичка, який приніс нам так багато даруночків, ми заспіваємо пісеньку про його улюблену пору року – зиму, під музичний супровід    А щоб пісня стала ще чарівнішою, передала всю красу зими, я пропоную виконати її з музичними інструментами.  Цікаво, а де вони? Сніговичку, ти не бачив? А давайте ми підійдемо і подивимося , там щось присипано сніжком. Давайте всі разом подуємо легенько…, тепер трішки сильніше…(знімаю покривало, берем шумові музичні інструменти). Ось ми будемо супроводжувати власний спів грою на саморобних музичних інструментах,  пам’ятаємо,що грати потрібно дуже тихо, щоб було чути мелодію та текст твору.( Спів пісні із  власним акомпанементом на шумових саморобних  інструментах)   
Ну що, Сніговичку, тобі сподобалось які наші дітки розумні. Як вміють гарно співати, грати?
Сніговик: Дуже мені сподобалось, і я зараз побіжу давати майстер – клас по навчанню співу, для моїх друзів, лісових мешканців:  я вже вмію і відтворювати ритм, і правильно брати дихання під час співу, і супроводжувати власний спів грою на музичних інструментах, Дякую, вам любі дітки, за все! До побачення, до наступної зустрічі!                                                                                                          
(Вмикається музика заметілі)
Вихов. Ой, що це?
Діти: Ой, що це?
Вихов. Вітер. Вітер виє?
Діти Вітер виє. В-в-в-в! (не дуже голосно)
Вихов. Почалася заметіль?
Діти: Почалася заметіль. У-у-у-у! (голосно)
Муз.кер. Метелиця, метелиця, сніг по полю стелиться
Хто крутиться, вертиться, той і заметелиться ( Хлопчики дують в пляшки, дівчатка шарудять султанчиками)
Креативний тренінг «Заметіль»
(Вихователь роздає дітям білі стрічки і пропонує зобразити «віхолу». Діти виконують різноманітні рухи зі стрічками в ритмі музиці)
Музичний керівник. Ну ось і завірюха вгомонилась. І ми трішки відпочинемо. Вправа на релаксацію. Ось і підійшло до закінчення наше заняття.
Підсумок заняття:Ну ось і підійшло до закінчення наше заняття, в мене в руках є ось ця чарівна сніжинка, якій ми розкажемо що нам найбільше сподобалось, запам’яталось на сьогоднішньому занятті. Що найбільше сподобалось Катрусі? А що запам’яталось Денису?...Як називається людина яка створює музику? А як ми називаємо спів по двоє, троє,всі разом? Ви старалися? Давайте погладимо себе по голівці і скажемо,що ми найрозумніші, найактивніші, найкращі дітки.   Ай да ми молодці,ай да ми, спасибі нам. А який у вас настрій після заняття?  Я дуже дякую вам за чудове заняття. Ось із таким чудовим настроєм ви і помандруємо назад у групу на санчатах. Сказали до побачення мені і нашим гостям. До наступної зустрічі!!! Під музику   «виїжджають» із залу.

----------

Anathema (25.08.2017), Борковская Н (16.02.2019), Венерочка (28.10.2018), вуерхуша оля (16.02.2019), гномик (24.02.2020), ЕВ (19.11.2020)

----------


## Вероника-ника

"  Добре слово  світ береже " -музичне заняття для середньої гр.
                      Під музику діти заходять до залу.	
Ведуча:    Багато свят ми знаємо
                   Їх весело зустрічаємо
                  А сьогодні в цей час 
                  Свято «Доброти» чекає нас.
Ведуча:   Я пропоную вам дізнатися що таке «Добро».
                  Давайте послухаємо пісеньку про «Доброту».
Ведуча:   А давайте разом привітаємось.
                  Нумо разом привітаймося:
                  -Добрий день , добрий день!
                  Теплом ручок обміняймося:
                  -Добрий день, добрий день!
                   Вправо-вліво повернемось:
                  -Добрий день, добрий день!
                  Одне одному всміхнемось:
                  -Добрий день, добрий день!
                   Можна трохи пострибати:
                   -Добрий день,добрий день!
                    І в долоні поплескати :
                   -Добрий день, добрий день!
                 Діти стрибають і плескають у долоні.
Ведуча:      А тепер на стільчики сідаймо
                     І заняття починаймо.                         
                               Чується стук у двері.
Ведуча:      Хто у двері стукає?
                    Діти нам листоноша приніс листа.
Читає:        Я принцеса Зоряна з іншої планети.
                    Чекайте на мене, прилечу незабаром.
                   Звучить лагідна музика. Заходить Зоряна. 
Зоряна:     Я з далекої планети
                    Прилетіла недарма,
                    Бо на тій планеті діти,
                    Зовсім доброти нема.
                    От якби ви розказали ,
                    Що таке- ці добрі справи.
Ведуча:     Діти , а давайте розкажемо.
                    Пограємо в гру .
                           Гра « Є таке ласкаве слово».
Діти стають у коло. Ведуча описує ситуацію та ставить запитання,діти – відповідають. 
Ведуча:    Ми прибрали у кімнаті 
                   Що про це можна сказати?
Діти:          Це чудово, це чудово!
                    Є таке ласкаве слово!
Ведуча:     Наберемо із криниці
                    Разом свіжої водиці
                    Будем личка умивати 
                   Що про це можна сказати?
Діти :        Це чудово, це чудово
                   Є таке ласкаве слово!
Ведуча:    У гості друзів запросимо,
                   Пиріжками пригостимо,
                   Ми ж бо ввічливі малята,
                   Що про це можна сказати?
Діти:          Це чудово, це чудово!
                   Є таке ласкаве слово!
                                     Діти сідають.
Зоряна:    Дуже вдячна вам , малята,
                   Добрі справи буду знати .
Ведуча:    Зоряна сідай , будь-ласка, а зараз дівчинки-зірочки затанцюють ніжний вальс.
                                        Вальс – «Зірочки». 
Ведуча:    Друзі є у нас повсюди
                   Забувать про них не будем.
                   Про них пісню заспіваєм ,
                   Бо ми справжніх друзів , маєм.
                                     Пісня «Вірний друг». 
 Ведуча:    Діти в світі чимало добрих історій.Напевно ви зустрічали чимало добрих людей.А скажіть , будь-ласка, людина у вашому житті є найдобрішою, найласкавішою,найріднішою?
Діти:           Так, це мамо!
Ведуча:      А як вона піклується про вас?
Діти:           ……………….
Ведуча:     В народі кажуть: « Біля сонця-тепло, а біля матері – добре».
                    Чим схожі між собою сонечко та мати?
Діти:           ……………….
Ведуча:     Ми з вами на святі співали про маму пісеньку. Давайте зараз заспіваємо.
Пісенька « Мама».

Ведуча:      Цікаво, а як ви піклуєтесь про своїх матусь? Як допомагаєте їм по господарству?
Діти:           …………………………
Ведуча:      До повернення батьків з роботи можна зробити чимало добрих справ: навести лад у квартирі,  вимити посуд,  купити хліба, піклуватися про меншого братика, або  сестричку. Яка радість спалахне в очах матусі. А від теплої маминої усмішки і вам на серці стане тепліше.
 Пісня-танок « Помічники».

Ведуча:       Отже запам,ятайте: ваші добрі вчинки – це радість не лише для кого ви їх робили, а  ще для вас. На добро , зроблено для вас іншими, треба відповідати добром . Є таке прислів,я « За добро добром і платять».
Ведуча:        Пропоную вам малята,
                      На згадку Зоряні сердечка подарувати.
                      Нехай кожен подарує Зоряні сердечко, 
                     Скаже добре сердечне слово: « Візьми на пам,ять,будь-ласка!»  
Танок парний «Доброта».

Зоряна:      Дякую ,діти! Час нам прощатись!
                    Мені вже додому слід повертатись!
                    А ваші , сердечка» я там подарую-
                    Планету свою від недобрих врятую.
                          Під музику Зоряна виходить. 
Ведуча:    Наше чудове заняття скінчилось!
                   Вами задоволена я залишилась! 
                                  СВЯТО ЗАКІНЧИЛОСЬ.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (29.04.2020), tvsokol (28.02.2021)

----------


## Вероника-ника

Заняття- казка " КОЛОСОК"- для середньої гр.






 Мета: Виховувати любов до українського народного фольклору та узагальнити знання української народної казки « Колосок».Інтегрувати прослуховування інструментальної музики з літературним матеріалом.Вчити дітей рухатися відповідно до характеру музики, емоційно відгукуватися на неї. Розвивати голосовий та артикуляційний апарат.Привчати дітей разом починати та закінчувати пісню, співати не голосно.Закріплювати навички гри на дитячих музичних інструментах, розвивати тембровий слух.Створити умови для творчого використання танцювальних рухів у вільних таночках. Викликати у дітей бажання грати у народні ігри . Збагачувати мову дітей виразами з українського народного фольклору.Розвивати емоційні особливості дітей та культуру їхньої життєдіяльності.



Обладнання:  Музичні дитячі інструменти;кубики, брязкальця, металофон, бубон, тріскачка, ложки; малюнок Осені; книжка « Українські народні казки»; колосок.








                                                             Хід заняття.
( Під веселу  українську  мелодію діти один за одним забігають до кімнати і з кінцем музики зупиняються.)
                                                 Музичне вітання.
Муз.кер:  Діти , сьогодні ми з вами вирушимо у подорож до  української народної казки.( Відкриває  книгу « Українські народні казки.)А до якої, ви зараз самі впізнаєте. Починається вона так : « Жили собі двоє мишенят: Круть та Верть!»
Діти : (відповідають)…………………….
Муз. кер.: Правильно, діти ,це казочка « Колосок».Для того, щоб потрапити  у цю казку, нам треба уявити , що ми мишенята і пробігти , як вони. 
                                                        Українська народна мелодія.
( Під українську народну мелодію діти біжать, як мишенята, по колу і тихенько пищать. )
Муз.кер.:Молодці ,діти .А тепер скажіть:
                   Хто це пісеньку таку
                   Нам співа: «Кукуріку!»?
Діти:  ( відповідають)……………………….
Муз.кер.: Це співає свою пісеньку півник Голосисте Горлечко. Діти  а давайте  уявимо ,що ми з вами «півники» і пройдем ,як він. 
                                                  Півняча полька.
                                           ( діти сідають).

Муз.кер.:Продовжимо нашу подорож по казці. Сідайте всі зручненько і слухайте уважненько.
Слухання «Мишки» - муз. А. Жилінського.
           Проводиться індивідуальне опитування дітей.
Муз. кер. Діти ми з вами прослухали музику , яка називається « Мишкі» . Написав її відомий  композитор  А. Жилінський. 
Муз. кер.:   ……Як звучить ця музика?Швидко чи повільно?
                      …… А  як  вона  звучала ,голосно чи тихо?
                     ……..А зараз,  ми  заплющемо очі  і  ще раз прослухаєм  цю   музику .  Кожен з вас повинен  уявити картину яку бачить.  
                                        (   Індивідуальне опитання дітей).

Муз.кер. :………….( Теж уявляє собі картину ………)

                   ………На якому інструменті  звучала ця музика?(Фортепіано)
                     ……….Які музичні інструменти ми знаємо?..............................( показати картинки).
               Дидактична гра « Впізнайте ,на чому граю».
              ( На столі стоїть ширма,за ширмою лежать музичні інструменти:  бубонці, брязкальце, металофон, бубон, ложки,тріскачка.Музкерівник по черзі грає на музичних інструментах та індивідуально опитує дітей.)

Муз. кер.:  Бачу ,що ви гарно знаєте музичні інструменти за тембровим звучанням,а тепер давайте на цих інструментах пограємо у оркестрі.
( дитину відправити за двері і надіти шапочку півника).
                   Оркестр « Во саду лі в огороді».
(Полька має дві частини А і Б).
А……….  бубонці підкреслюють 1 і 3 долі.
Б………..брязкальця бряжчать.
А…………трискачка підкреслює 1 і 3 долі.
Б…………..бубон бряжчить.
А…………..ложки підкреслюють 1 і 3 долі.
Б……………металофон підкреслює 1 долю.
( Молоточок рухається по пластинках зліва на право).
Муз.кер.: Молодці ,гарно грали.
                                 Заходить Півник.
Муз.кер.: Ой, а хто це до нас поспішає?Ось і півник Голосисте Горличко слухав ваше музикування,і воно йому сподобалося.Він теж музикант, удосвіта встає ,всіх піснею будить. Давайте про півника заспіваємо пісеньку – по співку.
                                    Пісенька Півника.

Муз.кер.:    Діти , а зараз пісеньку півника: « Ку-ку-рі-ку!заспівають  по– черзі одні діти потім другі.
Муз.кер.:Діти , ви почули, що не всі гарно співали, як півник.Для цього нам треба вчитися.Діти ,я пропоную вам заспівати як мишенята.Давайте поспіваємо разом.( Співають ---тихо).                              Муз.кер.: Діти ,  а зараз ми повертаємось до казки  .Якось  Голосисте Горлечко підмітав двір.
                   Бачить- на землі колосок.
                                                   1-ша  сценка.
Півник:  Пшеничний колосок! Круть! Верть!
                Подивиться, що я знайшов!
Мишенята: Треба його обмолотити.
Півник: А хто буде молотити?
Круть: Тільки не я!
Верть: Тільки не я!
Півник:  Гаразд , я  обмолочу.
Муз.кер.: Взявся півник за работу,а мишенят побігли  гратися.
Муз.кер. : Закінчив Голосисте  Горлечко молотьбу та й питає.
Півник: Треба борошна намолотити.Хто на млин піде?
Круть:  Тільки не я!
Верть: Тільки не я!
Півник : Ну що ж, піду я до млина.
Муз. кер. Взяв півник на плечі мішок та й пішов, а мишенята тим часом стали гратися.
Муз.кер.: Діти , доки півник  працює   ми  теж з вами попрацюємо. Давайте розглянемо малюнок і скажемо, яку пору року зображено на цьому малюнку?
Діти:…………………
Муз. кер.: Правильно  діти , це малюнок  осені. Про це нам кажуть золоті листочки на деревах.Про осінь ми знаємо гарну пісеньку, давайте її заспіваємо.
Пісня про Осінь. 
Муз. кер.   Із дерев, із дерев 
                     Листячко злітає
                     І у нас на  килимок 
                     Малюнок вистеляє.
Муз. кер.: Діти , а зараз давайте ці листочки ми покладемо на килимок і кожен із вас уявить , який малюнок він бачить…..
                                                       2-я сценка.
                                                 Півник заходить.

Муз. кер. :   Діти пора повернутися до казки. Приніс півник борошно.І став кликати мишенят.
Півник:  Круть!Верть! Я борошно приніс.
Півник :  Треба тісто замісити та пиріжки  напекти .
 Круть: Тільки не я! 
Верть: Тільки не я !»

Муз.кер. : А мишенята й собі діло мають: пісні співають та грають. Діти , доки мишенята грають, я пропоную вам  поробити творчо .  Кожен буде сам придумувати  танець. 
Муз.кер. : А які танцювальні рухи ми знаємо? 
Діти : ……………………….
Муз. кер. : Правильно, це :  пружинка, оплески, «каблучок», кружляння на носочках.Діти, ви можете й самі придумати танцювальні рухи.
                                     Довільний танець.

Муз.кер.:  Ту-ру-ру, ту-ру-ру, 
                    Закликаю всіх на гру.
                    Але щоб у гру пограти,
                    Треба квача
                    Лічилкою  вибрати.                         

                        Лічилка «  Котилася торба»

Муз. кер. : Котилася торба  із великого горба,
                     А в тій торбі хліб – паляниця.
                     Кому доведеться , той буде жмуриться.
                                              Гра «  Квач»  

Зміст гри: вибраний  « квач» повертається обличчям до стіни.  Усі інші діти стають біля протилежної стіни.На музику   А  діти ,роблячи крок на кожну восьму такту, підбігають до « квача» . На закінчення музики- зупиняються. На музику – плещуть в долоні , одночасно промовляючи у ритмі музики « Раз, два, три, раз, два, три. Ну, скоріше нас лови.» Діти розбігаються, а «квач» їх ловить. Спіймана дитина стає « квачем» , і гра починається спочатку.
                                            3-а сценка.
                         (   Півник достає пиріжки з печі.)

Муз. кер.:  Пройшов час , спеклися пиріжки,а мишенята вже й до столу посідали , дуже зголодніли . А півник і питає у них:
Півник :  Хто знайшов колосок? 
Мишенята : Ти! 
Півник :  А хто його обмолотив? 
Мишенята:  (  тихо ) Ти!
Півник : А хто  піч топив , тісто місив , пиріжечки пік?
Мишенята : ( зовсім тихо ) Ти! 
Півник : А що ж ви робили ? 
Муз. кер.: Мовчать мишенята , нічого їм сказати .Стали вони вилазити з-за столу, а півник їх не тримає.Хто ж таких ледарів буде пиріжками пригощати.
                      (   Муз.кер. закриває книгу « Українські народні казки»)
Муз. кер.: Ось і закінчилась наша мандрівка по казці « Колосок» .
-	Були мишенята  працьовитими чи ні ?
-	Допомагали вони  півнику?
-	Мишенята справжніми друзями для півника?
( Індивідуальне опитування дітей).
-	А ви, діти ,допомагаєте своїм батькам, друзям, вихователям?
-	А у вас багато друзів,діти?
 Муз. кер.: Тож давайте всі разом заспіваємо пісеньку друзів. Слухайте уважно вступ до пісні та всі разом починайте спів.
                                            Пісенька друзів.

Муз.кер.: Тепер вже час вам у групу повертатися.А мені  з вами прощатися.
                                         Музичне прощання.
                                       Заняття закінчилось.

----------

ina (01.09.2018), Malushka53 (10.10.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Давно на повышение категории показывала на методическом обединении такое занятие "Країна Добрих справ"; использовала дидактическую куклу- клоуна Бим-Бома и дидактическое пособие-книгу "Чаривна галявина" (лето,осень, зима). Выставляю конспект єтого занятия, может какой-то элемент с него пригодится и вам, да и идея для создания нового дидактического материала тоже, думаю, будет интересна. Просто в свое время пришлось ко всему доходить своим умом. Одно выручает - я умею хорошо шить и все атрибуты и пособия делаю сама, что захочу, то сама и мастерю.  

Заняття-розвага
"Країна Добрих справ"
(для дітей старшого дошкільного віку)

Мета: Вчити дітей визначати емоційний стан за зовнішніми ознаками (мімікою); встановлювати зв’язок між різними почуттями та причинами що їх викликають.
Закріпити знання і уявлення дітей про характер музики (веселий, сумний, злий); відображати настрій рухами, мімікою, і жестами; підводити дітей до розуміння зв’язку між характером музики і засобами музичної виразності.
Спонукати малят до активних творчих проявів у завданнях та музичних іграх. Виховувати естетичне сприймання навколишнього світу засобами музики.
Вчити дітей встановлювати зв’язок голосоутворюючих рухів з об’ємно -  просторовим уявленням. Розвиток дитячої слухової уваги, мовного дихання, чистоти інтонування; відпрацьовування чіткої артикуляції, „відкриття” звукового апарату. Вдосконалювати співочі навички. Збагачувати дітей музичними враженнями.	

Обладнання: Магнітофон, касети з дитячими п’єсами і співом пташок; дидактична лялька Бім – Бом, музично – дидактичний посібник „Чарівна галявина” з трьома порами року (літо, осінь, зима), фішки – картки з зображенням тварин (пташка, заєць, ведмідь, вовк, їжак); чарівний мішечок, серце, кошик з „пригощенням” для звірів; шумові інструменти, молоточки – палички.  

Репертуар: Мовно – ритмічна  вправа „Прогулянка” („Вільний марш”, муз. В. Верховинця; „Під – 
           скоки та високий крок”, муз. В. Косенка; „Плавний танцювальний крок”, муз. Б.    Лятошин-   
           ського;  „Метелики”, муз. С. Майкапара; „Жовтень”, муз. П. Чайковського; „Елізі”, муз. Л. 
           Бетховена; „Зайчик”, муз. Т.  Ломової, „Зимові грьози”, муз. П. Чайковського; „Зимонька
           - зима”, муз. Д. Компанійця; „Наш садок”, муз. В. Герчик.


Хід заняття.

(Діти заходять до залу, стають в коло, вітаються музичною мовою, тобто музичний керівник співає: “Добрий день малята! Хлопчики й дівчата!” Діти відповідають: “Добрий день!” Музичний керівник: “Всім гостям, добрий день!” (Добрий день!))

Музичний керівник: Діти, ви любите робити добро людям? А чому? (Діти відповідають) Сьогодні до нас завітав знаменитий веселун, добродій, чарівник – клоун Бім – Бом. Подивіться, який він гарний ... (Діти розглядають іграшку)
Сподобався вам Бім – Бом? Давайте покажемо один одному, як клоун посміхається (широко, ще ширше, як дудочка).

/Артикуляційна гімнастика для ротика „Усмішка”./
Молодці.
Малята, а як ви вважаєте, як Бім - Бом з нами привітається? (весело, посміхаючись, голосно) Хто покаже? (Діти по одному вітаються - співають чи говорять): „Добрий день, малята!, „Всім – всім, добрий день!” і т. п. Всі інші з тією мімікою на обличчі відповідають: „Добрий день, Бім - Бом!”. Музичний керівник робить вигляд, що Бім – Бом йому щось говорить/)

Музичний керівник: Біб -  Бому дуже сподобалися ваші привітання. За ваші відкриті серця і добрі посмішки запрошує усіх до Країни Добрих справ, щоб познайомити вас з його мешканцями. А чи готові ви до незвичайних пригод? Тож вирушаймо.

/Мовно – ритмічна гра „Прогулянка” (на різновиди ходьби)./

Музичний керівник: Діти в подорож ідуть,
По траві ступають
Та веселу пісеньку
Всі разом співають (звичайна ходьба).

Щоб нам квіти не пом’яти
Треба ноги піднімати (ходьба з високим підніманням колін).

Між кущами обережно
Змійкою крокуємо (ходьба „змійкою”).
Ідемо легенько й тихо,
Ми не галасуємо (легкій біг в середньому темпі з переходом на ходу).

(Діти виконують різні види ходи; з закінченням музики зупиняються. Музичний керівник пропонує трішки перепочити.)

Музичний керівник: Бачу, без допомоги чарівника нам не обійтись. Дорога  далека, а сили нам ще знадобляться для добрих справ. Чим же ми доберемося до Казкової країни? (Діти пропонують різні види транспорту. Бім – Бом ніби щось шепоче музичному керівнику.)

Музичний керівник: Діти, Бім – Бом пропонує нам продовжити подорож на справжнісінькому возику. Тільки де ж ми його візьмемо? (Бім – Бом дає чарівного мішечка)
Так, зрозуміло, у Бім – Бома в мішечку є багато чарівних молоточків, які допоможуть швидко змайструвати возика.

/Мовно – ритмічна вправа „Веселі молоточки”./

(Діти сидять на стільцях і молоточками передають ритм, який завдає музичний керівник, водночас промовляючи римовані рядки.)
Діти і музичний керівник:
	1. Стукай, стукай, молоток,	2. Тук – тук, тук – тук - ток,
	Стукай веселіше.	                    Бий точніше, молоток.
	Цей і цей, і цей цвяшок	    Тук – тук, тук – тук -ток,
	Забивай міцніше.	                    Змайстрували ми візок.

Музичний керівник: Гарного возика ми разом змайстрували, займайте місця:
Тож в дорогу вирушайте, все уважно розглядайте.

/Вправа на звуконаслідування „Їдемо ми на візочку”./

(Вправа виконується в помірному темпі. Діти самостійно добирають звуки навколишнього середовища (скрип возика, шепотіння вітру, шарудіння листя, спів пташок, булькотіння струмочка).)

1.Їдемо ми на  візочку 
 На гостини до лісочка.    (Скрипу – скрип, скрипу – скрип)

2.Вітерець нас зустрічає, (Фу – фу – фу…)
 З листям в схованки він грає. (Ш – ш – ш…)

 3.А веселії пташки
 Завели свої пісні. (Фіть – фіть, чив – чив, тьох – тьох…)

4.На гілці білочка сидить, 
 Горішки з’їсти їй кортить. (Цок – цок – цок…)

 5. Ось струмок тече, булькоче,
 Він втекти до річки хоче. (Брр –брр…)

6. Дуже довго їхали,
Нарешті ми приїхали. Ух! (Всі разом.)

 (Музичний керівник відкриває 1 сторінку дидактичного посібника „Чарівна галявина”. Звучить фонограма пташиного співу.)

Музичний керівник: Малята, куди ж це візок нас привіз? Так, на чарівну галявину. Подивіться як гарно. Хоча на дворі люта зима, а тут всюди квіти і метелики, все цвіте.

/Слухання п’єси  С. Майкапара „Метелик”. Дидактична гра „Метелики і квіти”./

(Дидактична гра: звучить музика – метелики літають, музика зупиняється - метелики сідають на квіти. Діти рухами рук відображають початок і закінчення інструментальної музики.)

Музичний керівник: Діти, яка ця п’єса за настроєм? (легка, рухлива, весела.) Якщо музика весела, то й день повинен бути „сонячним” (підказують діти). Допоможемо сонечку звільнитися від хмаринки.
/Дихальна вправа „Звільнимо сонечко від хмаринки”./

(Вправа проводиться з ціллю покращення у дітей мовленнєвого дихання та вироблення цілеспрямованого повітряного струменя. Діти дують на хмаринку, знову повторно звучить п’єса „Метелик” – обрана дитина самостійно переміщує на стенді хмаринку від сонечка, відкриває його.)
/Вправа „Вчений коник – стрибунець”./

(Вправа на розвиток звуковисотного слуху, визначення руху мелодії.)

Музичний керівник: Ой, а це хто тут стрибає по квітам? Покажись малятам!.. Та це ж коник – стрибунець розгулявся. Діти, цей коник вчений, стрибає по квітам, як йому вказують. Нумо, конику, стрибай до 3 – ї квітки, а потім звідси вниз.

А тепер до 5 –ї квітки і знову вниз.

(Діти на склад „скік” супроводжують спів рухами рук. Музичний керівник награє мелодію на металофоні, обрана дитина супроводжує спів рухом коника по квітам.)

(Змінюється обличчя Бім – Бома з веселого на сумне.)

Музичний керівник: Діти, гляньте на нашого Бім – Бома, він чомусь дуже сумний, от – от заплаче. Друже, що сталося, чому ти такий засмучений? (вдає ніби той щось розповідає). Бім – Бом знайшов в травиці маленьке пташеня. Воно випало з гніздечка і кличе матусю. (Чути звуки мінору.) Покажіть мені голосом, як співає горобчик! (Діти виконують вправу і показують рукою).

Музичний керівник: Допоможемо горобчику знову потрапити до гніздечка? Тоді візьмемо пташку в долоньки і підсадимо її ось так   У       Х  (високо і швидко з порогом „х”).

/Вправа „Допоможи горобчику”./

(Основним елементом вправи є глісандуюча висхідна інтонація з різким переходом із грудного „у” в фальцетний „у” регістр з характерним  „переломом” голосу „х”.) 

(Звучить спочатку схвильована музика. Музичний керівник каже, що не розуміє що діється, звідкіля взявся сильний вітер і розігнав усіх метеликів, хмаринки закрили сонечко. Звучить сумна музика з циклу „Пори року”  П. І. Чайковського „Жовтень”.)  

/Мовно – ритмічна вправа „Пісенька дощику”./

(Вправа спрямована на розвиток ритмічного і мелодійного слуху (чистоту інтонування), автома-тизацію звуків, звільнення нижньої щелепи для вільної артикуляції.)

Музичний керівник: Розпочався невеликий дощ. Не лякайтеся, діти! Давайте разом з дощиком заспіваємо його пісеньку, ось таку (співає високо на одному звуку):
Ті – ті – ті – ті – ті – ті – так,
	Пісеньку співаю так!

Музичний керівник: А дощ все не вгамовується, а навпаки стає ще сильнішим і пісенька його тепер така (співає низько на одному звуку):
Тук – тук – тук, Тук – тук – тук,
	Чути дощику нам звук.

(Пісня дощику повторюється кілька разів, щоб діти змогли зафіксувати в пам’яті високе і низьке
положення звуку.
Музичний керівник пропонує дітям показати ще язиком пісеньку маленького і сильного дощику – виконати високі і низькі клацання.)

/Вправа „Високі і низькі клацаючі звуки”./

(Діти клацають язиком, змінюючи форму рота

Музичний керівник: Все, дощик перестав йти, не зміг нас налякати. Зверніть увагу, діти, як змінилася пора року. Дивина, замість літа прийшла... (Дти відповідають).
(Змінюється сторінка. Звучить повторно п’єса „Жовтень” Музичний керівник пропонує дітям зобразити при допомозі шумових інструментів з чарівного мішечка Бім - Бома шарудіння листя, вітер, дощ...)

/Гра на шумових інструментах, „Елізі”, муз. Л. В. Бетховен, в інструментальній обробці./

Музичний керівник: Ой, подивіться діти, за деревом хтось сховався, мабуть якась тваринка. Допоможіть мені її відшукати.

 (Пояснити дітям, що ось де – кілька карток тварин. Після прослуханої музики треба вибрати ту картку, про кого підказує музика.)

/Слухання п’єси „Зайчик” Т. Ломової, з циклу „У лісі”./

( Музичний керівник звертає увагу дітей на обличчя Бім – Бома, воно злякане. За ялинкою видно фігуру вовка.)

/Вправа „Страшний звір”./

(Вправа на встановлення зв’язків між голосоутворюючими рухами і об’ємно – просторовим уявленням, на розвиток мовного слуху, чистоти інтонування. Діти дають образну характеристику вовкові: весь сірий, дуже злий - У,  великі страшні очі - УО, страшні ікла - УОА. 
Вимовляти голосні звуки тихим низьким голосом. Очі широко відкрити, брови підняти, загальний вираз обличчя повинен бути  переляканим.) 

(Коли вовк зникає, обличчя Бім – Бома знову стає веселим. 
Звучить фонограма муз. П. І. Чайковського „Зимові  грьози”. Змінюється сторінка на „Зиму”.) 

Музичний керівник: Що за дивина, знову змінилася пора року. Навколо біло – біло, а під ногами чути як шарудить сніг.

/Вправа „Артикуляція”./

(Вправа на розвиток співочого дихання, „відкриття” артикуляційного апарата. Вправа складається із сильної активної вимови приголосних. Рот максимально відкритий рухами щелепи вгору-вниз. В такому положенні робиться безшумний вдих ротом та використання руху кінцівок рук. Руки підіймаються на рівень рота, кінцівки розкриваються так, щоб пальці були розставлені й напружені, долоні розвернуті вперед. Кінцівки працюють разом з вимовою приголосних( ш, с).

 (Музичний керівник пропонує дітям зігрітися веселим таночком.)

/Пісня – танок Д. Компанійця „Зимонька – Зима”./

Музичний керівник: Подивіться-но, який дивний намет. Ой, тихіше, малята, це ж барліг. Ведмідь взимку спить і бачить уві сні  мед та солодкі ягідки, він смокче лапу і „канючить” - дуже просить, щоб йому дали меду – „ням – ням – ням”.

/Вправа „Канючим”./

(Вправа на розвиток співочого дихання, звільнення нижньої щелепи для вільної артикуляції.
Вихідне положення обличчя розслаблене, рот трохи відкритий, очі напівсонні. Це необхідно для включення розслабленого регістру голосу, який не має фіксованої звуковисотності.)

Музичний керівник: Як ви вважаєте, діти, чи всі лісові звірі взимку сплять? (Ні.) Можете назвати тих звірів, якім потрібна допомога зимою?  (Діти відповідають.)

(Вихователь залишає кошика з гостинцями для звірів: мед – ведмедям, моркву – зайцям, капусту, сінце – оленям, лосям, зерно – пташкам, горішки – білці.) 

Музичний керівник: Малята, Бім – Бом каже, що ви молодці, справжні друзі, допомагаєте в скрутну годину, не забули і про тварин.
Це тому, Бім – Бом, що в нашому дитсадку навчають малят ніколи не залишати друзів в біді, допомагати один одному. Ми всі разом – одна дружна сім’я і знаємо, що таке добро. Пропоную всім разом заспівати пісню дружби.

/Пісня В. Герчик „Наш садок”./

Музичний керівник: За гарні вчинки, на правах справжнього чарівника, Бім – Бом нагороджує вас почесним званням „Добрий чарівник”. Ставайте разом під його срібний дощ. А ще Бім – Бом на згадку  про сьогоднішню зустріч дарує вам  ось це серце, нехай воно завжди  зігріває всіх своїм теплом.
(Діти дякують Бім –Бому за дарунки, прощаються і уходять.)

Книга (большая) [IMG]http://*********net/4313255m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

nastiabar (02.12.2020), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Sолнце (14.02.2022), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), tvsokol (15.06.2016), zub-m (22.08.2017), Алена Болинская (19.03.2016), Анна7 (07.02.2018), вуерхуша оля (16.02.2019), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Склярова (29.08.2019), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## Tasya30

добрий вечір! а ось моє атестаційне заняття, може комусь буде у допомозі









КОНСПЕКТ
ВІДКРИТОГО ЗАХОДУ З АТЕСТАЦІЇ
З ХУДОЖНЬО-ЕСТЕТИЧНОГО РОЗВИТКУ
(МУЗИЧНА ДІЯЛЬНІСТЬ З ОБРАЗОТВОРЧИМ МИСТЕЦТВОМ)
ТИП ЗАНЯТТЯ: ІНТЕГРОВАНЕ

ТЕМА: «ЧАРІВНИЙ МІШОК»

СТАРША ГРУПА №5










Мета:  Розвивати музичні здібності, уміння втілювати в творчому русі настрій, характер музичного образу, імітувати та імпровізувати музично-ритмічні рухи; розвивати вокальні здібності дітей, виконуючи пісню із солістами.
Спонукати до самостійного виконання вправи, розвивати акторські здібності  дітей. 
Виховувати естетичний смак, емоційний відгук на класичну музику. Продовжувати вчити створювати відповідні художні образи в музично - ритмічних рухах, в малюнку. Продовжити роботу над рухами гри. Підтримувати позитивний настрій від спілкування з казковими героями та з однолітками.

Матеріал: естетично прикрашена зала , хатинка, чарівний мішок, дощик, фарби, трафарети для малювання, тампони для малювання.
Музичний матеріал:  Слухання «Казка» муз. І. Берковича
				Пісня «Ой летять сніжинки» муз. М.Ведмедері
				Поспівка  “Ми малі чарівники»
Музично-ритмічна творчість «За что не любят Бабушку Ежку» музика у запису
Музично - ритмічна композиція «Падає сніжок» музика Н.Май
Гра з мішком «Хто схований» угор.нар.мел.
Підготовка музичного керівника: 
Базова програма «Я у Світі» К. 2009р.
Базовий Компонент (нова редакція) 2012р.
Збірка: «Люблю я музику і квіти» М.Ведмедері 2009р.
Підготовка дітей: 
-	Індивідуальна робота з дітьми по розвитку вокальних навичок;
-	Індивідуально-групові заняття з дітьми по розучуванню музично – ритмічних рухів;

Хід заняття:
(педагог зустрічає дітей  біля дверей музичної зали, сповіщаючи їх про цікаву знахідку)
Звучить музика у грамзапису, діти знаходять чарівний мішок.
Кер. муз:  Подивіться, який цікавий мішок з`явився у садочку. Як ви гадаєте, як він сюди потрапив? (-----)
А що може в ньому знаходитись? (------)
Можливо, його хтось загубив? (-------)
Може, він чарівний? – давайте скажемо чарівні слова і подивимось, що з цього вийде.
Ми – малі чарівники,
Чаклувати вміємо.
Чари-бари, чари – бари
І мішок відкриємо!
Кер.муз:  Подивіться, він почув нас,а давайте ці слова проспіваємо. Підходьте до мене, ставайте зручніше, будемо співати  поспівку
Виконується поспівка «Ми малі чарівники»

(в цей час мішок тікає у хатинку)
Кер.муз: Ой, малята, що трапилося? Ожив наш  мішок , та кудись втік! Що , підемо його пошукаємо, чи нехай собі ховається?(------------). Тільки треба нам рухатися так, як це робив наш чарівний мішок. Спробуємо?
Діти рухаються по залі та зупиняються біля хатинки.
Кер.муз: Цікаво,чия це хатинка, як ви гадаєте? (_-----)
В цей час з хатинки виглядає Баба Яга
Б.Я: Чия, чия ? Моя! А ви хто такі? Чого сюди прийшли? (---------)
Ха-ха-ха! Чарівний мішок треба заробити. Виконаєте мої завдання - отримуєте бонус. А не виконаєте - я вас з`їм!
Кер.муз: Бабусю, не лякай нас. Ми виконаємо всі твої завдання. Так діти? (---)
Баба Яга оголошує таночок
Діти виконують творчі рухи  у таночку з Бабою Ягою 
«За что не любят Бабушку Ежку» музика в запису
Б.Я: От і добре. Друге завдання для вас.
Дітям пропонується відгадати загадки
Кер.муз:  Бабусю, відпочинь трішки, а ми тобі пісню заспіваємо.

Виконується пісня «Ой летять, летять сніжинки» музика М.Ведмедері

Б.Я: Співаєте ви чудово, але ці сніжинки білі, холодні вже так мені набридли. Я хочу чогось кольорового, яскравого.
Кер.муз: Бабусю тільки у нас, і тільки для вас – різнокольоровий, блискучий сніжок.

Виконується музично-ритмічна композиція «Падає сніжок» музика Н.Май

Б.Я: І я хочу такий кольоровий сніжок. Міняємось? Я вам – мішок, а ви мені – сніжок. Згодні? (-----)
Із хатинки з`являється чарівний мішок

Кер.муз: Малята, як же нам його відкрити, як дарунки заробити?

Проводиться гра із мішком «Хто схований» угор.нар.мел.
(Після гри мішок дарує  фарби, трафарети, полотно) 

Кер. муз: Як ви гадаєте, що ми будемо робити? (---)
Тоді,будь ласка ,розташовуйтесь зручніше,  створимо зимову казку. А допоможе нам в цьому , звичайно, музика.

Слухання «Казка» музика І. Берковича
Діти займаються художньою творчістю.
По закінчені своєї роботи , діти дарують свої твори гостям.

----------

Malushka53 (10.10.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Иннуша (11.10.2017)

----------


## zub-m

Конспект
домінантного заняття з музичного виховання
для дітей молодшого дошкільного віку
«Гостя зустрічай та пісні співай»

Мета: вчити орієнтуватися в загальному характері музичного твору, настрої музики, емоційно відгукуватись на музичний твір; пробуджувати інтерес  до співу, пісенної діяльності; розвивати музичний слух, координацію слуху і голосу; розвивати виконавську майстерність, стимулювати виразно та емоційно співати, передавати у пісенних інтонаціях настрій, характер музики; розвивати творчу активність дітей, виховувати позитивно оцінювати музичні й творчі прояви однолітків.
Музично – дидактичний матеріал: «Світить сонечко для всіх» муз. А.Єрмолова, сл. В.Орлова,  імпровізаційна гра «Перевтілення», Гра «Як твоє ім’я?», логопедичні розспівки Т.Овчіннікової: «Паровоз» муз. Насонова, сл. Гридчиної, «Колискова» муз.і сл. М.Лазарева; пальчикова гра «Добрий день» , «Весело - Сумно» Л.Бетховен відео-презентація, «Пісня друзів», інтонаційно-ігрова вправа «Вітер».

Обладнання: ф – но, аудіо та мультімедіа апаратура, значки знавців – музикантів.

*Хід заняття:* 
Малята входять до зали під музику «Світить сонечко для всіх» муз. А.Єрмолова, сл. В.Орлова, стають у коло.
Пальчикова гра «Добрий день»
Фонограма шуму вітру.
«Приноситься» вітром Голосок.
Голосок: Ух, ти! Привіт, дітки! Куди це мене вітром принесло?
Вихователь: Це дитячий садочок, а ти хто? і звідки?
Голосок: Малята, прилетіла я до вас із загадкової країни – Країни Пісень. Там теж живуть люди, тільки вони не вміють говорити - вони завжди співають. Давайте познайомимося? Мене звуть Голосок і я пропоную кожному з вас проспівати та похлопати своє ім’я у зменшено-ласкавій формі.
(Голосок у центрі кола постійно співає дітям строчку: «Як твоє ім’я?» . Діти по черзі відповідають та  плескають ритмічний малюнок свого ім’я.)
Гра «Як твоє ім’я?»
Муз.кер.:  Ось і познайомилися. Голосок, в нашій країні живуть не тільки люди і дітки, а й чудові тварини. Я пропоную відправитися в чарівну подорож , але дорога наша буде не простою, а  музичною та казковою. Ми будемо перевтілюватися в різних тварин. Голосок, ти з нами?
Імпровізаційна гра «Перевтілювання»
Голосок: Тепер, коли я познайомився з вами і тваринами, які живуть в вашій країні, хочу розказати вам одну історію о своїх друзях, які живуть в моїй чарівній країні і звуть їх Веселун і Плаксун.
Жили-були в Країні Пісень два брати – Веселун і Плаксун. Один завжди радісний, завжди веселий, навколо його будинку цілий рік цвітуть квіти і музика звучить завжди весела і бадьора, він постійно наспівує. 
Муз.кер.: Як звучав голосок Веселуна?
Діти виявляють особливості звучання: голосно, швидко, високо, радісно, дзвінко…
Муз.кер.: Давайте заспіваємо цю пісеньку веселим голосом на  склад «хи» – дзвінко, високо, рухливо.
Голосок:  Молодці. А в будиночку навпроти жив його брат – Плаксун. Він чомусь завжди сумує та з будь-якого приводу засмучується, плаче, не любить веселу музику. Він постійно наспівує абсолютно по-іншому. Ось таку, послухайте – «О-хо-хо» (мін.трезв)
Муз.кер.: Як звучав його голосок?
Діти виявляють особливості звучання сумного голосу: тихо, повільно, низько…
Муз.кер.: Давайте заспіваємо цю пісеньку сумним голосом.
А тепер послухайте і подивіться, як про веселий і сумний характери розповідає нам музика.
«Весело - Сумно» Л.Бетховен.
Муз.кер.: (після першої частини) Як звучала музика? (відповіді дітей). Вірно, музика звучала голосно , грайливо, весело, швидко…
Муз.кер. : (після другої частини) Діти, що ви відчули, коли слухали музику? Як вона звучала? (Відповіді дітей). Вірно ,музика звучала повільно, тихо… 
Голосок:  Діти, різні за настроєм музичні частини? І мелодії різні? А яка вам більш сподобалася? (відповіді дітей). 
Мені сподобалася весела частина і мені захотілося співати. 
Муз.кер.: Але, як ми знаємо, для того, щоб наш голосок проснувся, треба його розбудити та розігріти. Тому почнемо з розспівування.  На минулих заняттях ми вивчили з вами дві поспівки і вони теж різних характерів.
Логопедичні розспівки Т.Овчіннікової:
 «Паровоз» муз. Насонова, сл. Гридчиної, «Колискова» муз.і сл. М.Лазарева.
Муз.кер.: Отже, наш голос розігрівся і готовий до співу. Голоску, допоможи нам заспівати пісеньку.
«Пісня друзів»
Голосок:  Ви сьогодні були справжніми музикантами, уважно слухали музику, відповідали на питання та дуже гарно співали. На згадку про нашу зустріч я вам хочу подарувати значки знавців-музикантів. (роздає)
Мені дуже у вас подобається, але я скучила за своєю домівкою. Як же мені туди повернутися?
Муз.кер.: Дітки, допоможемо Голоску? Будемо зазивати вітер.
Інтонаційно-ігрова вправа «Вітер»
на розширення діапазону. Діти співають звуконаслідування «у-у-у», глісандуючи голосом вверх-вниз.
Муз.кер.: Ой, мені здається, піднімається справжня буря!
Звучить фонограма гулу вітру.  Голосок кружляє і «вилітає» із музичної зали.
Муз.кер: У вас веселий настрій чи сумний? (відповіді дітей).Гарне у нас склалося заняття? Що може трапитися наступного разу?
Цікаво? Тоді я чекаю вас на наступному занятті. До зустрічі.
Під веселу музику з гарним настроєм діти виходять з музичної зали.

----------

Malushka53 (10.10.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Иришка Б (24.10.2016), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017)

----------


## zub-m

Конспект
комплексного заняття (для середньої групи)	
з музичної та образотворчої діяльності
«Весняна мандрівка»

Програмовий зміст музичної діяльності: 
     Закріпити вміння самостійно визначати характер, настрій, інтонації музичного твору, засоби музичної виразності, вживати музичні терміни.
     Розвивати  музичний слух, відчуття ритму, темпу, звуковисотності через різні види діяльності дітей.
Розвивати увагу та координацію під час виконання музично-ритмічних рухів: «Етюда з хмаринками»  та кривого танцю. 
Під час профілактичних вправ для верхніх дихальних шляхів (поспівка «Лісові мешканці», дихальна вправа «Вітерець») легко і непомітно підготувати голоси дітей до співу, розігріти м'язи мовного і дихального апарату, загострити інтонацінний слух, підвести дітей до відтворення музичних звуків та звуконаслідування.
     Навчати дітей виразного співу, формувати вміння співати протяжно, рухомо, узгоджено. Сприяти прагненню співати мелодію чисто, чітко вимовляти слова, співати виразно. Під час 3-го етапу розучування пісні (закріплення), працювати над відтворенням музично-художнього образу пісні, над її емоційно-виразним виконанням. 
     Закріплювати навички музикування на дитячих музичних інструментах. 
     Збагачувати досвід музичних вражень, виховувати любов до світової класичної музики, закладати основи музичного смаку.

Програмовий зміст образотворчої діяльності: 
    Закріпити уміння та навички використання різних технік  малювання квітів: зім’ятим папером, жорстким пензлем, тичком, пальчиком, відбитками, штампуванням, пензликом, примакуванням.
    Виховувати інтерес та любов до музики, бажання виявляти творчість під її впливом та передавати свій настрій іншим.

Обладнання: повітряні кульки – «хмаринки»,  штучні тканні квіти, дитячі музичні шумові інструменти: шуршуни, султанчики, маракаси, ручні барабанчики, дзвіночки. 
Мульті - медіа апаратура, ф-но. 

 Репертуар:
1.Музично – ритмічна вправа. Етюд «Політ на хмаринках » муз. Дж. Ласт
2. Психогімнастика з елементами массажу «Добрий ранок»  муз. О. Железнова
3. Профілактична вправа для верхніх дихальних шляхів. Поспівка «Лісові мешканці», «Вітерець».
5. Слухання. «Пісня жайворонка» П.І. Чайковський.
6. Співи. «Веснянка» сл. та муз. І. Танчак
7. Гра на ДМІ. «Весняна казка».
8. Танці. «Кривий танок» укр. нар. пісня 


Х і д   з а н я т т я :

(Під музику діти забігають один за одним, становляться півколом на середині зали).

Музкерівник. Я дуже рада зустрічі з вами. В мене сьогодні дуже гарний настрій і мені хочеться поділитися ним з вами.

Психогімнастика з елементами масажу

1. Добрий ранок! (муз.кер. махає рукою дітям) Добрий ранок! (діти махають у відповідь ) 
Посміхнись скоріше,( розводять руки в сторони )
І сьогодні цілий день( плескають )
Буде веселіше. 

2. Розітремо наші ручки, (рухи за текстом)
Носики та щічки.
Будемо вродливі ми, (поступово піднімають руки)
Як весняні квіти. (Ліхтарики)

3. Розітрем долоньки( рухи за текстом)
Ще сильніш, сильніше,
А тепер поплескаєм разом cміливіше.

4. У садочку ми гостей
 Раді привітати. (махають гостям рукою)
Вам музичне заняття
Хочем показати.(розводять руками перед собою)

Музкерівник. Ну що, у всіх гарний настрій? (так) 
Це чудово, коли день розпочинається з гарного настрою.

Музкерівник. Скажіть мені, будь ласка, яка зараз пора року ? ( Весна ).
На зміну зимі прийшла весна. Я запрошую вас до весняного лісу… Як би нам туди потрапити ?(відповіді дітей). А я сьогодні хочу полетіти на хмаринках! Бажаєте зі мною? (так!) А до хмаринок піднятися ми зможемо за допомогою легенького весняного вітерця. Покличемо разом його, закриємо очі і полетіли.

Дихальна вправа «Вітерець»

 Звучить музика вітру (Дж. Ласт). 
Діти разом з музкерівником виконують рухи руками, імітують політ на повітряних легких хмаринках. 

Етюд « Танок хмаринок »

Зупиняються, діти стоять по обидві сторони килима, на центральній стелі спроектована лісова галявина.
Музкерівник. Ось ми з вами і на лісовій весняній галявині. Пахне свіжістю, першими весняними квітами, дощем, свіжою травичкою… Я дарую вам весняні квіти і запрошую присісти на квітучу галявину. (край килима)
Хочу вам запропонувати послухати знайомий музичний твір. Сідайте, закривайте свої оченята та пригадуйте, хто ж його написав, та як він називається ?

« Пісня Жайворонка » П.І. Чайковський.

( З кінцем музики діти відповідають, що вони слухали, хто написав твір, який він за характером: музика жвава, грайлива, легка, швидка, весела, висока тощо).

Давайте озирнемось, що ми бачимо навкруги?

Ліс стрічає чудесами… Як ми дивуємось з вами? (М-м-м)
Ось іде сердитий їжачок, (П-ф-ф)
Носиком шукає він грибок. (ф-р-р)
Ось весела бджола дітям меду принесла (з-з-з)
Сіла нам на ручку (з-з-з),
Сіла нам на ніжку (з-з-з).
Віслючок осу злякав (і-а-а)
На весь ліс він закричав (і-а-а)
В небі гуси летять (га-га-га)
Віслючку кричать (га-га-га).

Музкерівник. Як гарно в лісі. Багато цікавого ми побачили. А зараз я пропоную розвеселити лісових мешканців нашою весняною пісенькою!

Пісня «Веснянка » сл. та муз. І. Танчак

Музкерівник. Діти, ви любите казки? Я теж їх дуже люблю. Давайте разом складемо весняну казочку? А допоможуть нам наші друзі – музичні інструменти. Беріть будь ласка той інструмент, який вам до вподоби та сідайте на стільці.

«Весняна казочка»

Зійшло сонечко. Поглянуло на ліс – ожили, загомоніли дерева (шуршуни).
Підвели вони свої гілочки, заплескали в дерев`яні долоні (ручні барабанчики).
Торкнулося сонечко теплим промінчиком луків – прокинулися квіти,
Зашепотіли трави ( маракаси ).
Кинуло сонечко свій погляд на річку – і засяяла в небі музична веселка, забриніла річечка тонесеньким металевим звуком (дзвіночки).
Гучно шурхочучи, побіг по веселковій доріжці вітерець – пустунець
(султанчик).
Тисячі маленьких дзвіночків – краплинок відірвалися від музичної веселки, полетіли до землі, розносячи по всій планеті чарівні музичні звуки –деревяні, металеві, шумові (грають всі).

Музкерівник. Діти, ця казочка ще більше додала мені гарного настрою, а вам? А що ми робимо, коли у нас веселий настрій? (відповіді дітей).  Беріться за руки, я запрошую вас у кривий танок.
«Кривий танок» укр. нар. пісня

Музкерівник. Любо сонечко нам гріє,
Вітерець легенький віє.
Дихається легко, рівно,
Глибоко повільно.
Який настрій у вас? (діти відповідають)

Музичний керівник: Бажаю вам зберегти гарний настрій на весь день.
Чую, вітер піднімається знову,
Він кличе нас додому.
Хмаринки я тримаю
І до садочку з вами поспішаю.

Під музику діти «відлітають на хмаринках» до садочку . Під час польоту змінюється квіткова галявина на робочу зону для малювання.

Вихователь: Ось ми і в садочку! Любі мої, мені дуже сподобалась наша подорож, тому що я слухала гарний спів пташок. А вам щось сподобалося? 
Очікувані відповіді дітей: Мені сподобалася подорож, бо:
-	ми зустрічалися з різними тваринами;
-	ми грали на музичних інструментах;
-	ходили у кривому танку, тощо.

Вихователь: Так, мені ще дуже запам’яталася квітуча весняна галявина. А вам? (Так!) Бажаєте намалювати ці прекрасні весняні квіти? Діти, подивіться, до нас прилетів жайворонок, мабуть, він з п’єси Петра Чайковського «Пісня Жайворонка». Гадаю, під його чарівну пісню вам буде легко малювати.

Малювання.

Під час роботи, вихователь  задає питання дітям: «Які весняні квіти ти малюєш ?», «Яку  техніку малювання ви використовуєте?» .
Очікувані відповіді дітей:
Кульбабка – зім’ятим папером, або жорстким пензлем;
Мімоза – тичком;
Фіалки – пальчиком;
Нарциси – пензликом, примакуванням;
Первоцвіти, гіацинти – штампуванням;
Тюльпани – відбитками.

Вихователь: (по закінченні) Молодці!

Діти ,у вас добре вийшли квіти на малюнку? Можна такі дарувати?
Діти чіпляють на дошку свої малюнки та під спів пташок виходять з зали.

----------

lenusik72 (23.03.2018), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Olia Medvedeva (09.10.2017), tvsokol (15.06.2016), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (06.02.2019), Иришка Б (24.10.2016), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018)

----------


## Vika_Belikova

Конспект заняття "Чарівні шкарпетки"
(старша група)

Мета:
• Продовжувати розвивати стійкий інтерес до театрально - ігрової діяльності.
• Спонукати дітей до імпровізації засобами міміки, виразності рухів, інтонації.
• Продовжувати роботу над мовним диханням, інтонаційної виразністю.
• Розвивати творчу уяву, фантазію, індивідуальність.
• Активізувати свободу самовираження через пластичні і сценічні імпровізації.

Обладнання:
• фонограмма "сміху", чарівна скриня, шкарпетки, книга - перетворень, діапроектор
• магнітофон, піктограми, фарби, шкарпетки, схеми:
• голоси печери, лісу, річки; стрічки, хустки, інструменти, покривало, шапочкии для гусей.

Хід заняття.
Діти заходять до зали, вітаються.
Пропоную дітям стати в коло, закрити очі і "дізнатися" звук, наприклад: клацання пальцями, потерти долоню об долоню, цокання язичком, плескання по колінах, щічки і т.д.
(Потім пропоную виконати звуки дітям)

Гра: "Дізнайся звук"

Лунає веселий сміх - фонограма.

- Що ж це? (Сміх)
- А як ви думаєте, хто ж це сміється? Давайте пошукаємо.
Діти знаходять скриню, відкриваючи кришку сміх стає голосніше, при закриванні - сміх припиняється.
Відкриваємо кришку, заглядаємо в скриню.

Голос: Доброго дня!
Педагог: Хто ви такі?
Голос: Ми чарівні шкарпетки (дістаємо)
Педагог: Подивіться, шкарпетки і правда чарівні, у них є очі, рот.
- Шкарпетки, а що ви хочете?
Голос: Ми хочемо запросити вас в країну перетворень.
Педагог: Але де ж ця країна?
- У кого ми можемо там перетворитися? (Висловлювання дітей)
- Діти, вам хочеться там побувати?
- Але от цікаво, як ми туди потрапимо?
Голос: А допоможуть вам потрапити туди, мої друзі - шкарпетки. Але шлях у вас буде нелегкий, ви повинні будете пройти через Печеру Голосів, потім потрапите у Ліс рухів, і на шляху у вас буде Річка скоромовок, а там і до країни перетворень недалеко.
Педагог: Діти, ви згодні йти? Не побоїмося ми всіх випробувань.
- Тоді одягаємо чарівні шкарпетки (одягли)
- І перш ніж відправитися в шлях, давайте перевіримо, що вміють чарівні шкарпетки.
А допоможе нам в цьому гра: "Ніжки"

(Установка: ніжки у всіх різні, рухи всі виконуємо по - різному)

Гра: "Ніжки"
- Ніжки, ніжки, ви крокували?
- Ми крокували, ми крокували!
- Ніжки, ніжки, ви бігли?
- Ми бігли, ми бігли!
- Ніжки, ніжки, ви стукали?
- Ми стукали, ми стукали!
- Ніжки, ніжки, танцювали?
- Танцювали, танцювали!
- Ніжки, ніжки, ви втомилися?
- Ми втомилися, ми втомилися!
- Але все знову починали?
- Починали, починали.

Педагог: Виявляється і правда, наші шкарпетки все вміють, і в дорозі вони нас не підведуть.
Тоді вирушаємо у подорож.
(під легку музику діти рухаються за педагогом, і помічають схему - знак печери).

- Діти, подивіться, що це? Ми дісталися з вами до печери Голосів, але щоб її пройти ми повинні, будемо виконати завдання. Давайте подумаємо, а хто може жити у Печері Голосів? 
(Висловлювання дітей) - правильно, тут живуть різні звуки.
- А давайте ми пограємо в гру: "Луна", і тоді почуємо, які тут живуть
Звуки. (Ох, ах, ух, ау, іа, іо, пих, кар і т.д.)

Гра: "Луна"
(Вимовляємо звуки з різною інтонацією, різні за висотою, динаміці)
варіант: звук вимовляє - дитина.

Педагог: Як ви думаєте, нам з вами вдалося пройти через печеру? Так.
- Тоді вирушаємо далі. І попереду я бачу ліс, але ліс теж незвичайний, він чарівний, це ліс рухів. Скажіть, чому в нього така назва?
(Відповіді дітей)
- Діти, подивіться тут лежать схеми, напевно за допомогою цих схем ми повинні ліс оживити, щоб він рухався (метод кодування).
(Показую дітям схеми, діти під музику виконують рухи, музика різна за характером)

Педагог: Із цим завданням ми впоралися теж, йдемо далі. Але подивіться, що чекає нас попереду - річка, і це річка - скоромовок. (Річка - спокійна, струмочок - швидкий)
Вимовляємо скоромовки в різних темпах, за допомогою піктограм.

Педагог: Діти, цікаво, ми річці подарували багато скоромовок, а як ми через неї перепливемо. (Відповіді дітей)

- Подивіться, що в мене є! Пускаю мильні бульбашки, давайте ми теж перетворимося на мильні бульбашки і перепливемо через річку.
- Ой, дивіться бульбашки, ой, які,
- Відриваються, летять,
- Роздуваються, блищать.

Етюд: "Мильні бульбашки"

Педагог: Діти, подивіться, ми з вами навіть не помітили, як опинилися в країні Перетворень.
- А ще я бачу книгу, давайте подивимося. (Розглядають ілюстрації до казки
"Гуси - лебеді") гортаємо сторінки і перетворюємося:

*- Гуси* (образний етюд - імпровізація під музику)
*- Річка* (імпровізація зі стрічками, інструментами)
*Діти показують уривок казки*

- Наступну сторінку з нашої книги перетворень, ми подивимося наступного разу.

Звучить бій годинника.

Педагог: Дитки, мені здається, нам вже пора повертатися в дитячий садок.
- Чарівні шкарпетки, нас не дарма сюди привели, вони хотіли, щоб ми перетворилися на героїв казки: "Гуси - лебеді".

Вирушаємо назад у дитячий садок.

- Вам сподобалося в країні перетворень?
А давайте ми намалюємо свій настрій, на шкарпетках і подаруємо їх друзям, щоб вони теж змогли побувати в країні перетворень.

Діти малюють настрій, дарують, прощаються і йдуть під музику.

----------

Malushka53 (10.10.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Note (11.03.2018), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), Бароблюшок (04.01.2017), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2019), Склярова (29.08.2019), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

*"Чарівний нотограй" Комплексні музичні заняття-розваги старша група. Дошкільне виховання № 7, 2014р.* https://cloud.mail.ru/public/18b29c0...0%BF%D0%B0.rar или https://yadi.sk/d/PHslbwfGaQpjK кому какая нравится.

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016), ina (01.09.2018), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (06.11.2020), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), zub-m (22.10.2017), Венерочка (06.11.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), Ніка (06.09.2016), Пуховик (20.10.2018), ЮЛилиана (01.11.2016)

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

* Заняття,игры* https://yadi.sk/d/vpeYJTSxe5Xqz _(материалы с интернета)_

----------

Astana35 (14.03.2016), divaone (18.03.2017), ennisool (01.02.2017), Inna2808 (20.03.2017), Irina55 (21.03.2020), julialav (10.02.2016), laratet (15.03.2017), n@denk@ (04.02.2016), Natalia08 (14.02.2016), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), tafa (08.02.2016), Tasya835 (27.03.2016), tvsokol (15.06.2016), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), Венерочка (06.11.2017), илатан (31.01.2017), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Кремень (03.01.2017), Ніка (06.09.2016), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2019), Ольгадайченко (21.03.2017), Склярова (29.08.2019), юлисанна (03.04.2016)

----------


## Atashka

Проводила   методоб'єднання на тему :"Музичний квест"..
Хід заняття:                    Доброго ранку сонце привітне 
                                            Доброго ранку неба блакить
                                            Дорого ранку пташки маленькі
                                           Доброго ранку тобі і мені.
	                У садочку ми гостей
                                           Раді привітати. (махають гостям рукою)
                                            Що таке музичний  квест
                                           Хочем показати.(розводять руками перед собою)
Музичний керівник:  Ну що, у всіх гарний настрій? (так) 
                                           Це чудово, коли день розпочинається з гарного  
                                            настрою.(вбігає Герда)
Герда:   Добрий день, діти, моє ім’я Герда, а з моїм другом Каем сталася біда, його зачарувала Снігова королева і забрала у своє снігове королівство. Щоб повернути Кая необхідно розтопити крижане серце Снігової Королеви  і зробити це зможе тільки наша людська доброта, тепло і любов наших сердець. На холодному сніжному підвіконні вона залишила ось цей диск, я не знаю що мені робити, допоможіть мені.
Діти, а скажіть, будь ласка, ви здогадались із якого мультфільму  
          дівчинка Герда?
Діти.  Із мультфільму  «Снігова королева»   
Музичний керівник:  Вірно, діти, ми з вами переглядали мультфільм  «Снігова   королева» і прекрасно знаємо  сюжет, а хто мені нагадає  
 головних героїв цього мультфільму?
Діти. Герда, Кай, Снігова Королева.
 Музичний керівник. Ну що ж давайте, переглянемо диск.
(відео)
Снігова Королева: Герда! Кай знаходиться у моєму  сніжному королівстві, якщо ти готова до випробувань, ти зможеш забрати його. Ти маєш виконати всі мої завдання, і якщо ти впораєшся з ними зустрінеш Кая. Я залишаю частинку свого Снігового королівства,( дзвін скла)  і доки ти не зробиш його теплим, Кай не повернеться до тебе.
 Музичний керівник: Ну що малята, допоможемо Герді ?
Діти. Так.
 Музичний керівник: Послухаємо 1 завдання.
Снігова Королева: Завдання перше.  Герда, відгадай, з якого мультфільму  герої і виконай їх завдання.
        (забігають козенята)
Герда. Ой. які гарненькі козенятка, а я не знаю з якого вони мультфільму ?
Музичний керівник: Діти, хто знає правильну відповідь?
Діти.  «Вовк і семеро козенят»
Козенята.   Вірно. А тепер ви повинні повторити за нами нашу веселу  
                     вправу.
Музичний керівник:  Діти, будьте уважними, запам’ятовуйте  рухи і їх послідовність.
                                              Вправа «Веселі козенята»
Козенята. Успіхів вам!!!
(Козенята вибігають .Діти виконують вправу.)
 Музичний керівник: Супер! Ми виконали перше завдання. Козенята так нас розвеселили .  Давайте  перенесемо частинку своєї радості  у королівство Снігової Королеви. (Герда разом з  3 дітьми перевертають камінець)
Герда. Цікаво, що ж мене чекає  далі?
Снігова Королева: Завдання 2.
        Відтвори відлуння мого снігового королівства.
        Тут чекає  ехо вас, з вами грає повсякчас
         Все  повторює за вами . чує, знає
         І сміється : «Хі-хі, ха-ха!»
         І ось відлунює: «І-і, а-а!»
Герда. Я не знаю, що таке ехо.
Музичний керівник : А наші діти знають  що таке ехо  і покажуть тобі.
                                          Ставайте , малята, в два кола скоріше,
                                           Грати із ехом  тепер веселіше.
                        Дидактична гра «Ритмічне ехо»
Герда. Це справжній успіх.  Давайте  перенесемо частинку свого  
              гарного настрою  у королівство  Снігової Королеви.
 (Герда разом з  3 дітьми перевертають камінець)
Герда. Я гадаю , це допоможе нам розтопити серце Снігової Королеви.
Музичний керівник: Ну що переглянемо 3 завдання.
С.К. Завдання 3.  Наповни  мою  чарівну  рамку.
Герда. Я ніколи не бачила нічого подібного. Що з нею робити?
 Музичний керівник: Герда, не  хвилюйся, ми всі разом  виконаємо це    
   завдання. А тепер , діти, давайте  ви станете біля чарівної рамки так     як вам  зручно. Дітки, я знаю , що робити, тут є підказка . (із запропонованих  іграшок вибирають потрібну)
Завдання:
1.Який  мультиплікаційний герой грав на  барабані? (Зяєць) іграшка
2.Хто  навчив Машу грати на фортепіано? (Ведмідь)
3. Який   герой   із мультфільму «Ну постривай» грав на  гітарі? (Вовк)
Музичний керівник: Ми з вами  заповнили  нижній ряд чарівної рамки. Перейдемо  до наступного ряду. Ось і підказка.
Вам потрібно із запропонованих   музичних інструментів  вибрати ударні і  розкласти  їх у 2 ряд чарівної рамки. (трикутник, стукалка, бубон..) Так, діти, вас ніякі труднощі не зупинять, але 
залишився  ще один ряд чарівної рамки і підказок вже немає.
 Снігова Королева: Ось вам моя підказка. 
Музичний керівник: Діти, давайте  послухаємо , що нам хоче сказати  Снігова Королева.
Снігова Королева:  Прослухайте  і відгадайте, який звучить музичний  
                                   інструмент і  заповніть картинками рожевий  ряд  
                                   чарівної рамки. 
Герда. Я пишаюся вами, ви справжні друзі, виконали таке складне завдання.  Давайте залишимо  частинку своєї турботи у королівстві Снігової Королеви.
  Герда. Дізнаємось про наступне завдання.
 Снігова Королева: Завдання 4. Заграйте мелодію на моїх крижаних інструментах.
Музичний керівник: Діти, а пам’ятаєте ми з вами виконували п’єсу , яка називається «Марш». А  хто назве композитора ? І який це  балет ?
Діти. П.І. Чайковський  , балет «Лускунчик»
 Музичний керівник: Так. Мені приємно, що ви відповіли на всі мої   запитання. Але перед тим як виконати твір ми підготуємо наші пальчики  до гри за допомогою  пальчикової  гімнастики. 
                                   Пальчикова гімнастика  «Сніжки»
Весело на гірці Сергійку і Маринці (ляскають долонями по колінах)
В сніжки будемо ми грати від Мороза утікати (стискати та розтискати кулачки)
Раз, два, три, чотири, п’ять (загинати пальці в кулак, починаючи з великого)
Ми сніжки гуртом ліпили («ліпити» сніжок, змінюючи положення рук)
Круглі (показати коло з’єднав пальці обох рук)
Міцні (стиснути долоні в «замок»)
І гладенькі (гладити однією рукою іншу, стиснуту в кулак)
Шкода, що не солоденькі! (погрожувати пальчиком)
Музичний керівник: А тепер візьміть , будь ласка, ті інструменти  на яких ви хочете грати. 
                                           Оркестр
Герда. Дякую, діти. Я не зуміла б зробити це сама. Це було так  
             прекрасно. 
             Давайте залишимо  частинку своєї  краси у королівстві С.К Музичний керівник: Дуже цікаво, яке ж  С.К. придумала іще нам завдання.
Снігова Королева: І останнє моє завдання. Затанцюйте з моїми білосніжними атрибутами танець.
 Музичний керівник: Діти, виберіть ті атрибути, які вам до вподоби. Ви  повинні затанцювати феєрично , щоб  нарешті   С.К.   повернула  Кая.
                                    Танець «Флешмоб»
М.К. Я гадаю ми справилися і з цим завданням.   Давайте залишимо    
           частинку своєї  любові  у королівстві С.К. 
(виходить С.К. і приводить Кая)
С.К. Своєю любов’ю, теплом, позитивом та турботою ви розтопили моє крижане серце. Я повертаю вам Кая, і хочу щоб ви поласували моїм смачним морозивом.
Герда. Дякую вам малята , за те що ви допомогли мені повернути Кая.
 Музичний керівник: Діти, я захоплююсь вами. Ми з вами виконали таке складне завдання . Ви вмієте слухати музику, чітко  відтворювати ритм, пластично та ритмічно танцювати , та неперевершено грати в оркестрі. Давайте поплескаємо собі і попрощаємось з нашими гостями.

----------

--Ксения-- (18.11.2017), divaone (18.03.2017), feliksovna54 (02.06.2019), irusa (10.02.2016), Maria-- (31.01.2022), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Note (11.03.2018), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), tvsokol (15.06.2016), zozuliak75 (17.01.2020), Бароблюшок (04.01.2017), Валя Муза (17.01.2021), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Пензева Людмила (14.01.2016), СИПСИК (24.03.2019), Яна-78 (10.01.2020)

----------


## tvsokol

Для семинару по етнопедагогіці підготувала  музичне заняття про коней. Може кому знадобиться.
Заняття «На вороному коні вітер доганяю»
Мета: 
•	 закріпити знання дітей про любов українців до коней, їх характерних особливостей, значенню в житті людей; загадки,  прислів'я, вірші про коней.
•	розвивати у дітей інтерес до життя коней та бажання турбуватися про домашніх тварин.
Художньо-естетичний розвиток:
•	вчити дітей сприймати та розрізняти музичні твори,  контрастні за
         характером, темпом;
•	формувати почуття музичного ритму, вміння під музичний супровід відтворювати ігровий образ , розвивати координацію рухів, вправляти в умінні узгоджувати музично-ритмічні рухи зі співом;
•	розвивати вокальні здібності дитини;
•	вправляти у звуковимові, правильному інтонуванні мелодії в розспівках та піснях ; 
•	виховувати музично-рухову активність, естетичні почуття.

Матеріал: картина «Кінь»,  маски коней, 2 відра,  м’яч

Хід заняття
         Під музику діти заходять до музичної зали. Музичне вітання 
Музичний керівник:  Сьогодні у нас буде цікаве заняття, а про кого, відгадайте :
            Любимо на нім скакати,
             Гриву гарно розчесати.
            Запряжемо й в далечінь!
            Діти хто ж це, мабуть…   (Кінь) .
                                   Бесіда за  картиною «Кінь»


Запитання до дітей:
Хто намальований на цій картині? Який він? Яка у нього шерсть? Розкажіть про коня.
   (   У коня великий тулуб, пишний хвіст,  красива довга голова, на шиї густа  грива, стоячі вуха, між вухами чубчик, великі  розумні очі.) 
-	Так , діти , а ще у коней прекрасна пам’ят ь, вони легко запам’ятовують дорогу, добре орієнтуються на любій місцевості. 
-	А яку користь коні приносять людям? ( перевозять вантажі, працюють у полі, в цирку, беруть участь у змаганнях по кінному спорту)

-Люди   люблять своїх помічників - коней і турбуються про них. Так Андрійку?
                  вірш  «Не журися, конику»
               -Коню мій, чом зажурився?
             - Без підкови я лишився.
            -  Де ж ти, конику, ходив,
                Що підкову загубив?
-	Був я в лісі, на ставочку,
Був і в полі, і в садочку.
Ну, а далі я забув,
-	Не журися, на селі
-	Є в нас добрі ковалі.
Підіб’ють тобі підкову –
Скрізь і всюди побуваєш,
Потім діток покатаєш.                       Т.Галактіонова.  

      Музично – ритмічні рухи. 
- У коней дуже стрункі довгі ноги, вони можуть рухатись по різному: йти спокійно, бігти, мчати швидше за вітер. Давайте покажемо, як рухаються коні.
     Під музичний супровід музики Свірідова «Тройка» діти виконують ходьбу та біг з високим підніманням колін, прямий галоп, боковий галоп. 
(покращувати техніку ходьби та  бігу)
Слухання музики.
Музичний керівник: Про коней багато віршів і казок складено, картин написано, а ще і в піснях кінь згадується, як вірний товариш козака.  Послухайте  українські народні пісні: «Їхав, їхав козак містом»,
«Ой чий то кінь стоїть». (Діти порівнюють твори за характером, темпом, динамікою.)

Розспівування.  Їду, їду батіжком коня підганяю,
                             На вороному коні вітер  доганяю.
                             Як  поїхав в чисте поле, мусив з коня злізти,
                             Щоб коневі вороному дати пити – їсти.  
Пальчикова гімнастика.   «Коні»
- Коні на старт (руки на колінах долонями донизу)
- Поскакали (стукаємо долонями по колінах)
- По травці (погладжуємо коліна почергово лівою і правою рукою по     направленню до себе)
- По пісочку (потираємо одну долоню об другу)
-  По камінчиках( стукаємо по колінах  подушечками пальців)
-  По болоту (масажними рухами стукаємо по щічках)
-  Прискакали (вдаряємо долонями по колінах) .

Спів.
 -У кожної людини є Батьківщина. Це країна, де він живе. Як називається наша країна? (Україна)
- Але є ще у людини і мала батьківщина. Це край, район, місто або село, де він народився і виріс. Хто назве мені адресу своєї малої батьківщини? ( )
 -Давайте заспіваємо виразно пісню   «Україно - краю»

        -З давніх- давен майже скрізь, де жили люди, поряд з ними жили коні. Вони були їм вірними помічниками. Кінь допоможе зорати землю, перевезти людей, брав участь у подорожах і битвах.
        Хазяї коней не тільки використовують їх, а й постійно турбуються про них, створюють всі умови, щоб коні себе добре почували .
             Згадаємо про це піснею «Конячка»
     Годую конячку свіжою травою,
     Напою конячку чистою водою.
     А тепер дістану віжки з бубонцями,
     Запряжу конячку, поїду полями.
          Їдь моя конячка, вище, више ніжки,
          Їдемо з тобою прямо по доріжці. 
(робота над  характером та інтонуванням мелодії )

                Пісня «Коник»
1.У степу широкому серед трав
   Коник - горбоконик весело стрибав.
   Попросив я коника: « Покатай!»
  Заіржав він радісно: «То сідай!»

2.Гралися, сміялися серед трав,
  Тільки розлучатися час настав.
  Залишився у степу коник – стрибунець…
  Раптом я прокинувся. Сну кінець.
(Визначення характеру та змісту пісні, розучування по фразах )

Музичний керівник: Молодці, діти виразно співали, а тепер хлопці, запросіть дівчат на гопак.
Танець. «Гопак» 
-     Образ чоловіка - захисника рідної землі, звичаїв і землі батьків прославлений в народних піснях, переказах, прислів'ях і приказках. Які    прислів’я   склали козаки  про свого вірного друга – коня?
«Козак без коня - сирота»,
 «Кінь - крила козака», 
«Для милого друга і коня з плуга»,
«Вірний друг - краще сотні слуг»
     -А тепер пора погратися.
                             Гра «Хто швидше напоїть коня»
(Вибирають 2 дитини-коня. Діти діляться на 2 команди. Співаючи:
                              Їду, їду батіжком коня підганяю,
                              На вороному коні вітер  доганяю.
                             Як  поїхав в чисте поле, мусив з коня злізти,
                             Щоб коневі вороному дати пити – їсти.  
( діти за своїми ведучими йдуть по колу і шикуються в дві шеренги одна навпроти другої. На одному кінці шеренг стоять «коні», на протилежному – по відерцю. Завдання команд: якнайшвидше передати відерце по шерензі до «коня»  і «напоїти його».)
-Молодці, справились з завданням!  А ще козаки любили грати в скачки на конях. Давайте пограємо разом. Для цієї гри потрібно розбитися на пари: кінь і вершник. 
                             Гра «Перегони »
 (Перший гравець - кінь - стає попереду і витягує руки вниз і назад. Другий гравець - козак - стає ззаду і бере «коня» за руки. По команді вершники рухаються до стенду для метання, кидає м'яч. Виграє той, хто прийшов першим.)
Ось і закінчується наше  заняття про гордих, розумних ,працьовитих і вірних тварин –коней. Чи сподобалось вам заняття? Що цікавого дізнались? (відповіді дітей)
Музичне прощання.

----------

Liydka (27.03.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), t.chernetskaia (09.09.2016), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), катя 98 (13.02.2016), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), талант (03.09.2016)

----------


## julialav

Весняні краплини
Мета: розширити знання дітей про музичні інстру¬менти (маленькі та великі дзвіночки); закріпити вміння дітей відтворювати на них різні ритмічні малюнки та мелодії; сприяти розвитку творчих здібностей дітей, залучати їх до творення пісеньок за заданим текстом чи ритмічним малюнком; підтримувати у дітей бажання відтворювати в рухах музично-ігровий образ (образ весняного лісу), розвивати ритмічний слух, чуття ансамблю; розвивати творчу уяву, фантазію дітей;
виховувати інтерес та любов до музики, бажання слу¬хати і виконувати її у повсякденному житті, дбайливе ставлення до музичних інструментів.
Матеріал: музичні інструменти —маленькі та ве¬ликі дзвіночки, трикутники, трубчастий металофон, мольберт, фланелеграф, програвач, стереофонічний запис співу птахів.
ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ
Діти під музику забігають до зали і утворюють коло.
Музичний керівник пропонує діалог-вітання.
Музкерівник (співає). Доброго дня!
Діти (співають). Доброго дня!
Діти і музкерівник (разом). Цього весняного дня.
Мелодію вітання вибирає музкерівник.
Музкерівник. Діти, зверніть увагу, який сьогодні чудовий день. Яка пора року зараз? Які зміни від¬буваються у природі навесні? А тепер спробуймо намалювати весняну картину. Одні діти малюватимуть її за допомогою рухів і звуків, а двоє намалюють гра¬фічну партитуру.
Діти виконують етюд «Весняна казочка 
ДІМ роздивляються графічну партитуру в малюн¬ках. Проводиться бесіда.
Музичний керівник пропонує дітям послухати спів пташок у грамзапису.
Малюки зручно розташовуються на підлозі і прослуховують запис.
Музкерівник. Діти, спів яких пташок ви почули?
Діти, Зозулі, жайворонка, горобчика, скрекіт со¬роки тощо.
Потім муз керівник пропонує дітям заплющити очі і уявити себе у весняному лісі. (Малюки сидять на стільцях.)
Проводиться бесіда про весняний ліс.
Музкерівник. І в цьому весняному лісі живуть різні лісові звуки і лісова луна. Я буду лісовою луною, а ви моїм відлунням.
Музичний керівник долонями відбиває ритмічний малюнок, діти прослухавши, відтворюють його.
—Тук, тук, тук, що за дивний звук?
Далі дітям пропонується ногами відтворити рит¬мічний малюнок, потім простукують його на музичних Молоточках і наприкінці співають.
—	Дзень, дзень — це весняний день!
—	Цей ритмічний малюнок пропонується приплес¬кати по колінцях, потім проспівати, використовуючи гру на дзвіночках і трикутниках. 

(Мелодії на вибір керівника.)

Музкерівник. От які цікаві звуки живуть у вес¬няному лісі. Діти, подивіться, як багато музичних інструментів лежить на столі. Малюки підходять, роздивляються, називають Їх. Музкерівник звертає увагу на дзвіночки. Вони різних розмірів, а тому й по-різному звучать. Дітям пропону¬ється зіграти «Вальс-жарт» Д.Шостаковича, уявивши, що дзвіночки зраділи весні і розмовляють між собою. Під час підготовки до виконання дітям нагадується про дбайливе ставлення до музичних інструментів. Музич¬ний керівник допомагає дітям зайняти свої місця.
Оркестр «Вальс-жарт» Д.Шостаковича
Діти утворюють коло. Музкерівник нагадує ім вір¬шик про весну.
Вже весняночка-весна
Сонечко вітає
І веселу пісеньку
Діточкам співає.
Діти простукують ритмічний малюнок цього вір¬шика.
І фразу — долонями
II фразу — ногами
Далі простукування проводиться у формі гри. Музкерівник рукою показує на дитину, яка простукує ритмічний малюнок. Далі продовжуватиме простуку-вати інша дитина, на яку вкаже музкерівник.
Пропонує дітям стати маленькими музикантами-композиторами і створити з віршика пісню. Щоб полегшити складання, музкерівник пропонує дітям початок мелодії, яку потрібно продовжити, заспівати самостійно. А відтак завдання ускладнюється. Діти мають скласти на ці слова пісеньку вальсового ха¬рактеру. Музкерівник уводить дітей в тональність і грає вступ.
Він пропонує дітям скласти сучасну пісеньку, ви¬користовуючи сучасні ритми. Кілька дітей виконують пісню. Музкерівник пропонує дітям виконати останню пісню (у сучасному ритмі) разом. Діти залюбки ру¬хаються під ритмічну музику. Стоячи біля стільчиків, вони руками і ногами допомагають собі виконувати пісню в сучасному ритмі (плещуть, підтримують).
Музкерівник підбиває підсумки і пропонує дітям погратися у веселу рухливу гру на вибір дітей.

----------

lenusik72 (23.03.2018), lolu66 (13.02.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), muzik (14.06.2016), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), катя 98 (13.02.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), талант (03.09.2016)

----------


## julialav

Зустріч із мелодією
для старших дошкільнят.
Мета: збагачувати музичний словник дітей; розви¬вати музичні рухи, фантазію через відображення музич¬них образів у малюнку та в мовленні. Вдосконалювати співочі навички, вміння співати ланцюжком (по черзі) і хором, без супроводу. Виховувати інтерес до музики, емоційне сприйняття її', музичну культуру.
Обладнання: касета з дитячими піснями, фішки для вибору пісні, схеми-карти з позиціями ніг; м'яч, ди¬тячий мікрофон, паперові силуети Какофоньки, прин¬цеси Мелодії, Магістра; фломастери.
Хід заняття Під веселу музику діти заходять до зали.
Музкерівник. Доброго ранку, малята!
Діти. Доброго ранку!
Музкерівник. Листоноша ще зрання приніс нам не¬звичайного листа. Я чекала вас, щоб разом довідатися, від кого він. Давайте відкриємо його й прочитаємо. Хто хотів би це зробити?
Хтось із малят читає текст: "Любі діти! Чекайте на мене! Принцеса Мелодія".
Музкерівник. То хто ж це надіслав нам листа?
Діти. Принцеса Мелодія.
Музкерівник. Цікаво. Щоб наша гостя не заблукала й швидше знайшла до нас дорогу, давайте прокладемо для неї музично-танцювальну стежину. Я буду програ¬вати мелодії, а ви уважно слухайте й виконуйте рухи відповідно до характеру музики.
Виконуються уривки з музичних творів різного жанру:
звучать марш, вальс, полонез, діти супроводжують музич¬ні звуки рухами,
Музкерівник. Наша музично-танцювальна стежина прокладена добре й допоможе принцесі Мелодії діста¬тися до нашого садка. Залишилося підготувати приві¬тання для неї. Як ви гадаєте, чим краще вітати Мело¬дію— просто словами чи словами з музикою, тобто співом?
Діти. Краще вітати співом.
Виконується співаночка "Вітання": діти проспівують на три музичні звуки слова "Добрий день".
Музкерівник. Привітання ви проспівали чудово, нама¬галися точно співати, слуха¬ли одне одного. Але я вже чую звуки за дверима — ма¬буть, це прийшла Мелодія.
До зали забігає Какофонька (дитина або дорослий).
Какофонька. Привіт, малявки!
Музкерівник. Це принцеса? Ой, ні, наша гостя на принцесу Мелодію зовсім не схожа.
Какофонька. А я зовсім не принцеса і не Мелодія. Я Какофонька. Моя матуся Какофонія вчить мене всі звуки плутати й змішувати, заважати співати, слухати музику. Я доб¬ре вмію це робити.
Музкерівник. Поганого неважко навчитися, а ось слу¬хати музику, співати, грати на музичних інструментах, танцювати навчитися набагато важче.
Какофонька. Теж мені — важко. Я ось зараз сяду за цю скриню й заграю.
Музкерівник. Діти, хтось підкаже Какофоньці назву цього інструмента?
Діти. Це фортепіано.
Музкерівник. Чому воно так називається?
Дитина. Тому що на ньому можна грати тихо — "піа¬но" і гучно — "форте".
Какофонька безладно грає, діти емоційно реагують на ви¬конання.
Музкерівник. Малята, вам сподобалася така гра на музичному інструменті? Чи зручно танцювати й співати під такий супровід? (Відповіді дітей). Правильно, це не музика, а музичний шум — какофонія.




.
Какофонька. Мене так навчили.
Музкерівник. Діти, що ми запропонуємо послухати нашій гості?
Діти. Нехай послухає пісню.
Какофоньха. Цікаво: які ж пісні ви знаєте? Діти називають знайомі пісні.
Музкерівиик. А вибирати пісню для виконання буде той, кому дістанеться фішка з нотою.Діти витягають фішки, називають пісню й співають її.
Какофонька. Ви гарно проспівали, я теж хочу навчи¬тися співати.
Музкерівник. А ми подаруємо тобі касету з нашими улюбленими піснями. Слухай її і разом із супроводом співай.
Какофонька. Нумо матусі — будемо разом співати І вас згадувати.
Прощається й виходить.
Музкерівник. Бачите, наш спів так сподобався Како¬фоньці, що викликав бажан¬ня навчитися співати. Але за¬раз я чую чудову музику — це вже справді йде до мас Мелодія. Ходімо зустрічати принцесу.
Діти підходять до дверей, відчиняють — до зали захо¬дить Магістр (дитина або дорослий).
Магістр. Вітаю вас усіх у цій залі!
Музкерівник. Знову не принцеса. Хто ж ви, шановний?
Магістр. Я Магістр танцю¬вальних наук. Прийшов до вас показати кілька танцюваль¬них па і подивитися, як ви вмієте танцювати.
Музкерівник. Діти, я вам поясню: па— це танцюва¬льний рух.
Магістр. Які ви вже знаєте па? Діти відповідають: підскок, кружляння в парах тощо. 
Музкерівник. Подивіться, як наші діти використову¬ють ці рухи в таночку-польці.
Виконується "Весела полька" (музика М. Глинки). (Див. зб. "Музично-ритмічні рухи а дитячому садку").
Магістр. Яка чудова у вас постава! Мабуть, дехто з вас займається в танцювальному гуртку. Діти виконують за власним бажанням знайомий танець.
Магістр. А щоб ви ще краще тан¬цювали, я познайомлю вас із танцюва¬льними позиціями ніг. (Показує, діти повторюють). Ви добре запам'ятаєте ці позиції ось за такими схемами. Я вам дарую їх. Давайте спробуємо викона¬ти рухи за ними.
Діти відтворюють рухи. Магістр про¬щається, виходить.
Музкерівник. Знову лунає музика. Хто ж до нас іде?
Заходить принцеса Мелодія (дитина або дорослий), вітається співом із хло¬пчиками та дівчатками.
Мелодія. Мені радісно бути серед вас, малята, бо знаю, що ви любите мене і вже багато знаєте про музику. Свої знання ви покажете у грі "Музич¬ні слова". Я промовлятиму музичне слово, а ви його доповнюватимете. Хто промовчить, той вийде з гри.
Проводиться дидактична гра "Музичні слова". 
Музкерівник. Бачиш, Мелодіє, наші діти справді зна¬ють багато музичних слів — ніхто не вийшов з гри. Бу¬демо ще грати? Я пропоную провести "Караоке на май¬дані". Будемо передавати ось цей мікрофон ланцюжком і співати пісню—кожен по рядочку. Найкращі виконавці будуть солістами в нашому хорі.
Проводиться гра "Караоке на майдані": пі¬сня на вибір дітей або музкерівника. Мелодія прощається з дітьми й виходить.
Музкерівник. Отже, у нас на занятті було кілька гостей, назвіть їх. Тепер по¬дивіться — на підвіконні лежать силуети Мелодії, Какофоньки та Магістра. Вибе¬ріть собі один із них, який вам до вподо¬би, й розмалюйте його.
Діти розмальовують силуети. Потім проводить¬ся мовна гра "Вгадай, хто це": діти словесно описують того, кого розмалювали, не називаючи його. Музкерівник вгадує.
Музкерівник. Наше заняття підійшло до кінця. На ньому ви показали свої знан¬ня та навички з музики, мовлення, малю¬вання. Ці силуети заберете з собою, до-розмальовуєте їх у групі. А вдома покажете батькам і розповісте про зуст¬річ із Мелодією.

----------

lolu66 (13.02.2016), Olia Medvedeva (03.06.2016), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), катя 98 (13.02.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), талант (03.09.2016), треба (27.02.2021), Юляся (11.09.2017)

----------


## Люка

В минулому році атестувалась по темі музикотерапія. Працювала по парціальній програмі "Веселкова музикотерапія" .
Там в якості приклада є конспекти. Сканувала для себе - використовувала деякі елементи в гуртковій роботі.
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ
Тема. Звукова мова тіла.
Мета: нормалізація психоемоційної сфери та розвиток музич¬них здібностей дітей старшого дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	ознайомлювати з ритуалом початку та закінчення заняття;
•	встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі стосунки між ді¬тьми й педагогом-музикантом;
•	підіймати настрій та енергетичний тонус дітей;
•	розвивати почуття ритму, рухову координацію тіла, відпо¬відне реагування на музику, співацькі навички, дрібну мо-торику, уміння елементарного музикування, образну сферу та естетичний смак;
•	формувати навички слухового самопізнання та первинні на¬вички глибокого й оздоровчого дихання;
•	занурювати у вібрації українського музичного фольклору;
•	викликати емоційний сплеск;
•	гармонізовувати роботу обох півкуль головного мозку;
•	створювати умови для вивільнення завуальованих емоцій дитини;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію емоційно-психологічного стану дітей.
•	і найголовніше — викликати радість у дітей упродовж усьо¬го заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: саморобні маракаси: пляшечки або ко-робочки з різним зерновим наповненням (рис, гречка, пшоно тощо).
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи музичних творів.
Хід заняття
1.	Звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція (Fiesta Mediterra¬nean «Rondo Veneziano»). Діти заходять до зали й сідають на стіль¬ці, розставлені колом. Педагог дзвонить у «чарівний» дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття (процес відкриття музикотерапевтичного процесу). Знайомство (вихід на особистісний контакт). Педагог, тримаючи у руках м’яку іграшку у формі сердечка, віта¬ється та називає своє ім’я (з дуже лагідною та ніжною інтонацією). Далі, передаючи сердечко по колу, просить кожну дитину назвати (або проспівати) своє ім’я. А вся група має повторити його хором (бажано з тією самою інтонацією).
2.	Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок з відбиванням ритму (звучить ритмічно-рухлива композиція «La Bastringue», французький танок). Діти стають у коло й беруться за руки. Почи¬наємо рухатися по колу вправо, поступово набираючи швидкість. Зупиняємося й відбиваємо ритм, спочатку плескаючи в долоні, по¬тім підстрибуючи й на останок плескаючи себе по стегнах. Знову беремося за руки й починаємо рух по колу в зворотному напрям¬ку із проведенням тих самих ритмічних вправ.
2.1	Дихальна гімнастика: «Кулька». Нормалізуємо дихання, надуваючи уявну кульку (вдихаємо швидко і глибоко через ніс, а видихаємо повільно ротом) і випускаючи її в повітря.
3.	 Слухання та прислухання. «Чутливі вушка». Пропонуємо дітям показати, де розташовані вушка. Масажуємо їх. Закрива¬ємо, потім відкриваємо вушка. Концентруємо увагу дітей на зву¬ках, що лунають із вулиці, і тих, що чути в нашому приміщен¬ні. Слухаємо власне дихання. Хвалимо наші вушка, які можуть стільки чути.
4.	 Спів та інсценізація пісень. Звучить аудіозапис пісень «Ви-йди, вийди, сонечко», «Ой на горі жито», «Іди, іди, дощику», «Ко¬лобок», «Я коза ярая», «Равлику-Павлику», «Печу, печу хлібчик». Співаємо пісні з ритмічно-руховим відображенням (фанта¬зія та уява педагога) їх змісту.
5.	 Музичні ігри. Малята і ведмедики (музичний супровід ви-конується на фортепіано). Пояснюємо дітям, що коли звучить “музика малят”, вони весело танцюють і бавляться, а коли зву¬чить “музика ведмедиків”, діти перетворюються на “ведмедиків”, ходять і шукають собі “здобич”.
6.	 Пальчикова гімнастика. Інсценізація казки: “Виріши¬ли Вказівні пальчики піти погуляти до лісу. Йдуть собі, йдуть (пальчики “ходять” по ніжках дітей. Коли раптом (ой-ой-ой!) злякалися вони чогось. Тоді Великі пальчики вирішили вдвох піти до лісу... Але і вони злякалися. Далі Вказівні та Середні пальчики йдуть на прогулянку разом, але з ними трапляється та сама історія. Згодом всі пальчики вирішили разом піти у ліс, зловити свій Страх і прогнати його.
7.	 Музикування. Почергова гра на саморобному маракасі (пляшечка або коробочка з рисом, обгорнута фольгою) під музич¬ний супровід спокійної та мелодійної композиції uLe muse Rondo Veneziano”. На початку самі музикуємо на маракасі, а потім даємо змогу кожній дитині пограти на цьому інструменті. Далі ділимо групу дітей на дві підгрупи і починаємо “оркестрове” музикуван¬ня на маракасах, поєднуючи гру з ритмічно-танцювальними імп¬ровізованими рухами.
8.	 Релаксаційні вправи. “Я гарний, наче музика” (звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція Fiesta Mediterranean “Rondo Vene¬ziano”). На початку зосереджуємо увагу дітей на красі музичної композиції. Згодом кажемо дітям, які гарні у них вушка, бо вони можуть чути цю музику. Починаємо гладити їх. Згодом гладимо і лобик, і носик, і щічки, і шийку, і волоссячко (голівку), вказую¬чи, що вони такі ж гарні, як ця музика. І взагалі, дякуючи музи¬ці, діти стали ще кращими, розумнішими та здоровішими!
9.	 Закінчення заняття. Повідомляємо, що наше заняття за-вершується, але, щоб прийти на наступне заняття, треба заспіва¬ти пісеньку “До побачення, дітки! До побачення, Юліє Олександрівно!” (імпровізований музичний супровід з використанням синкопованих ритмів).
На завершення наш чарівний дзвіночок сповіщає: “Заняття закінчується!”

----------

*Janina* (11.10.2018), berryX (22.01.2017), Janna156 (30.11.2016), Malushka53 (10.10.2016), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), muzik (18.04.2017), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), zub-m (22.08.2017), ЕВ (19.11.2020), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), катя 98 (03.10.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2019), хвостик (02.09.2017), Юляся (11.09.2017)

----------


## Люка

Продовження
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ
Тема. Звуки природи. Птахи.
Мета: усунення невротичних переживань та розвиток музич¬них здібностей дітей дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	створювати умови для сублімації негативних переживань соціально прийнятним шляхом;
•	підіймати настрій дітей та проводити образне перевтілення;
•	здійснювати нормалізацію дихання;
•	розвивати вміння концентрувати слухову увагу та реакцію дітей;
•	поглиблювати співацькі навички та обізнаність у сфері українського музичного фольклору;
•	ознайомлювати з умінням музикувати на окаринах та фор¬тепіано;
•	формувати у дітей відчуття власної індивідуальності та не¬повторності.
•	і найголовніше — викликати задоволення та радість від процесу всього заняття.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, скакалка, великий ват¬ман, різнокольорові олівці.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1.	Музичне привітання мовою птахів: «Доброго дня, гороб¬чики! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Доброго дня, воронята! Кар! Кар! Кар! (голуб’ята, зозулята тощо). Доброго дня, малята! Доброго дня! Доброго дня, Юліє Олександрівно»
2.	 Слухання та прислухання. Спів пташок (звучить аудіо- запис співу пташок). Концентруємо увагу на «мові» птахів. Нама¬гаємося виокремити спів різних птахів і відтворити його голосом.
3.	 Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок птахів (звучить «Тарантела» із балету «Анюта» В. Гавриліна). Діти, уявляючи себе якоюсь пташкою, танцюють імпровізований танок (на почат¬ку запитуємо кожну дитину, якою вона буде пташкою).
4.	 Дихальна гімнастика. Набираємо у животик повітрячко через носик й імітуємо мову каченят у гамоподібному русі вгору, а потім вниз.
5.	 Тонування (відтворення) звуків мови маленьких і вели¬ких, добрих і злих птахів (зозулі, ворони, горобчика, гусочки, качечки тощо).
6.	 Спів та інсценізація пісень . Звучить аудіозапис пісень «Ви-йди, вийди, сонечко», «Ой на горі жито», «Іди, іди, дощику», «Ко¬лобок», «Я коза ярая», «Равлику-Павлику», «Печу, печу хлібчик», «Як діждемося літа», «Я лисичка, я сестричка», «Два півники». Співаємо пісні з ритмічно-руховим відображенням їх змісту. 
7.	 Музичні ігри. Горобчики і котики. Розділяємо залу скакал-кою на дві частини. По один бік, «на дереві», живуть горобчики, на другому боці, «у дворі», мешкають котики, які причаїлися і вдають, що сплять. Звучить музика горобчиків (веселі, форшлагні мотиви у самому верхньому регістрі фортепіано), які вільно стрибають по всій залі. Але коли з’являється музика котиків (погрозливі інтонації в се¬редньому регістрі фортепіано), горобчикам треба швидко перестриб¬нути на свою територію. Хто не встиг - може потрапити у лапи ко¬тика (дитина виходить з гри). Згодом діти міняються ролями.
8.	 Пальчикова гімнастика. Кажемо дітям, що наші пальчи¬ки перетворилися на пташечок. На початку вказівні пташечки- пальчики захотіли «погуляти-політати» (імітуємо рухи крил), по¬тім мізинчики, великі пальчики. В кінці пальчики-пташечки за¬хотіли політати по двоє: вказівний та середній, мізинчик та безі¬менний, великий та мізинчик тощо.
9.	 Музикування. Музикування на «зозульках» (окаринах) у формі діалогу. Викликаємо до себе по 2-3 дитини, які між собою по черзі «розмовляють». Одна «окарина» запитує, а інші їй відпо¬відають.
10.	 Релаксаційні вправи. Звучить медитативна композиція зі співом пташок. Діти малюють олівцями або фломастерами на одному великому аркуші (ватмані) пташок і котиків.
11.	 Закінчення заняття. Співаємо прощальну пісеньку: «До побачення, зо-зу-ля-та! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! До побачення, во-ро- ня-та! Кар! Кар! Кар!.. До побачення, малята! До-по-ба-че-ння!»
Дзвонить дзвіночок - сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ 
Тема. Звуки природи: дельфіни.
Мета: розвиток емоційно-почуттєвої сфери та музикальності у дітей старшого дошкільного віку.
Програмовий зміст:
•	формувати відчуття індивідуальної значущості як себе, так і інших дітей;
•	поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей;
•	створювати умови для позбавлення від негативних пережи¬вань;
•	розвивати глибоке та уповільнене дихання, творчу уяву, на-вички співу та емоційного проживання пісень;
•	здійснювати активізацію уваги та адреналінних відчуттів у процесі проведення музичної гри;
•	поглиблювати розвиток дрібної моторики рухів пальців;
•	ознайомлювати з різними регістрами фортепіано;
•	викликати відчуття радості.
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, «звуки вітру» у формі дельфінів, морська мушля, півлітрові пластикові пляшки до по¬ловини наповнені водою, трубочки для коктейлю, велика блакит¬на прозора тканина.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи, відеопроектор.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1.	 Музичне привітання з «дельфінчиками». Показуємо дітям «звуки вітру», говоримо, що сьогодні до нас «приплили» дельфінчики. Коротко розповідаємо про дельфінів: які вони гарні, розум¬ні і завжди приходять на допомогу людям. Потім дельфінчики ві¬таються з кожною дитиною, називаючи її ім’я, а у відповідь дити¬на сама грає на «звуках вітру» (фоном звучить «Dolphin Love» Кріс Мічел зі звуками мови дельфінів).
2.	 Слухання та прислухання. Пропонуємо дітям вслухатися в звуки мови дельфінів та почути, як шумить морська мушля. По¬тім переглядаємо з дітьми відеопроект «Хлопчик та дельфіни».
3.	 Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Довільний танок діток і дельфінчиків (звучить «Дорога до сонця», муз. К. Брейтбурґа, сл. К. Кавалеряна).
4.	 Дихальна гімнастика. Роздаємо дітям півлітрові пляшеч¬ки, до половини наповнені водою, зі вставленими у них трубоч¬ками для коктейлів. Діти уявляють себе дельфінчиками і почи¬нають видувати бульбашки у пляшечку (обов’язковий глибокий вдих через ніс). Проводимо змагання «У кого з дельфінчиків най¬довші бульбашки!»
5.	 Спів та інсценізація пісень: «Я лисичка, я сестричка», «Два півники», «Зайчику, зайчику», «Мак».
6.	 Музичні ігри. Акули та дельфінчики. Ділимо групу ді¬тей на дві підгрупи: акули та дельфінчики. Вмикаємо концерт для труби та оркестру Й. Гайдна зі звуками дельфінів - це музи¬ка дельфінчиків, вони бавляться у водичці і плавають. Раптом по¬чинає звучати музична композиція з фільму «Пірати Карибського моря» — це з’являються акули, які хочуть зловити дельфінчиків. Повторюємо так 2-3 рази. Далі діти міняються ролями.
7.	 Пальчикова гімнастика. Пальчики-дельфінчики, які по черзі плавають у синьому морі. Спочатку мізинчики-дельфінчики, потім вказівні пальчики-дельфінчики і т. д.
8.	 Музикування. Гра на фортепіано: дельфінчики та аку¬ли. Викликаємо дітей парами - одна дитина грає тему дельфінчи¬ків у середньому або високому регістрі, друга - імітує акулу грою в нижньому регістрі. Потім діти міняються ролями.
9.	 Релаксаційні вправи. Дельфінчики та синє море (звучить релаксаційна музика «Зцілення» зі звуками дельфінів). Дістаємо блакитну або з морською тематикою тканину. Діти беруться за краї тканини і, роблячи хвильки, починають по черзі «пірнати» у воду (під тканину), спочатку «пірнають» усі дівчатка, потім всі хлопчи¬ки, а на завершення - всі разом. Між «пірнаннями» робимо хвиль¬ки маленькі та великі.
10.	 Закінчення заняття. Дельфінчики («звуки вітру»), лагідно звертаючись до кожної дитини, прощаються із нею: «До побачен¬ня, Петрику! До побачення, Оленко!..»
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

----------

berryX (22.01.2017), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), zub-m (22.08.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), катя 98 (03.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018)

----------


## Люка

Продовження
КОНСПЕКТ ЗАНЯТТЯ 
Тема. “Скляний” і “фарфоровий” звуки.
Мета: гармонізація психофізіологічного стану дітей та розви¬ток у них музичної креативності.
Програмовий зміст:
•	закріплювати відчуття самодостатності дітей;
•	розвивати слухову увагу, образне мислення, співацькі на¬вички, креативність та вміння рухового вираження себе;
•	поглиблювати занурення у вібрації українського музично¬го фольклору;
•	посилювати почуття радості, доброти та дружби.
Методичне забезпечення: фарфорові дзвіночки, набір фуже¬рів різної висоти, які нерухомо прикріплені до певної платформи, стрічки, різноколірні декоративні скляні камінчики.
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіозаписи, відеопроектор.
Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає, що заняття починається.
1.	 Персональне привітання-діалог з кожною дитиною через гру на фарфорових дзвіночках (дитина, обираючи собі один із 2-3 запропонованих дзвіночків, відповідає на привітання дзвіноч¬ка педагога).
2.	 Спів та інсценізація пісень: «Галя по садочку ходила», «Чорнобривий корольок», «Я коза ярая», «Ой, є в лісі калина».
3.	 Музично-танцювальна діяльність. «Дорогою добра» з різно-колірними стрічками. Діти обирають собі дві стрічки. Чергуємо рухи по колу та в середину кола із стоянням на місці й маханням стрічками піднятими вгору руками та бігом танцювальним кроком один за одним. У кінці діти переходять на спонтанний танок.
4.	 Дихальна гімнастика. Дмухаємо на стрічки. Беремо наші стрічки у витягнуту перед собою руку. Починаємо дмухати на неї щосили, але обов’язково стежимо, щоб вдих був через ніс.
5.	 Слухання та прислухання. Кришталевий дзвін (аудіозапис). Запитуємо в дітей, що це звучить. Просимо згадати предме¬ти, зроблені зі скла. Пояснюємо, що скло також має свій звук, воно по-своєму звучить – «розмовляє». Але зі склом треба бути обережни¬ми, адже воно дуже легко б’ється і може поранити.
6.	 Музикування. Гра на кришталевих фужерах. Підбираємо кришталеві фужери, які мають різну висоту звучання (3-5 шт.). Обов’язково пояснюємо дітям, що торкатися молоточком до фу¬жерів треба дуже обережно, щоб вони не розбилися. Пропонуємо кожній дитині по черзі підійти до столика, де стоять фужери, і «пограти» на них.
7.	 Пальчикова гімнастика. Роздаємо дітям по два декоративні камінчики. Просимо взяти камінчики одночасно вказівним та ве¬ликим пальчиком, потім вказівним і великим, великим і безімен¬ним, безіменним і мізинчиком.
8.	 Музичні ігри. Фея (звучить «Танок феї драже» П. Чайков- ського). Діти уявляють себе добрими феями, у руках у них чарівні камінчики, за допомогою яких феї засвічують світлячків у темно¬му лісі (на деревах, квітах), але раптом з’являються злі чаклуни, які хочуть відібрати чарівні камінчики. Феї вчасно ховають чарів¬ні камінчики й чекають, поки чаклуни відлетять. Згодом у лісі стає дуже світло, і феї, нарешті, можуть прогнати злих чаклунів.
9.	 Релаксаційні вправи. «Які хороші дітки» (звучить “Fiesta Mediterranean «Rondo Veneziano»). Підходимо до кожної дити¬ни, граючи на фарфоровому дзвіночку, промовляємо: «Дзвіночок каже, яка хороша Оксанка, який хороший Тарасик...».
10.	 Закінчення заняття. Звертання-прощання через гру на фужерах до всіх дітей одночасно.
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

----------

berryX (22.01.2017), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), zub-m (22.08.2017), Инесса Анатольевна (07.10.2016), катя 98 (03.10.2016), Олег Лекарь (07.02.2019)

----------


## Janna156

В конце октября провела открытое занятие по теме "Новые формы и методы работы"  моя коллега Ирина Михайловна составила и опубликовала в журнале "Музичний керівник" в 2015 році занятие « У пошуках гри, або А місіс Тиша проти…».Я взяла за основу это занятие. Также Огромная благодарность авторам упражнений которые я использовала в своем занятии.В основном они взяты на нашем форуме. Без вашей помощи ничего бы  не получилось.


*КОНСПЕКТ ВІДКРИТОГО ЗАНЯТТЯ З МУЗИЧНОГО ВИХОВАННЯ
ДЛЯ СТАРШИХ ДОШКІЛЬНИКІВ
(за мотивами заняття музичного керівника І. Чамор,  ДНЗ № 25 «Дзвіночок» м.Бахмут, Донецька обл. « У пошуках гри, або А місіс Тиша проти…» журнал «Музичний керівник» 09.10.2015 р.) 
*
МЕТА. 
Художньо-естетичний розвиток: 
-	розвивати відчуття ритму в дітей, учити вчасно реагувати на зміну музичної фрази; 
-	розвивати здатність сприймати й розрізняти двочастинну музичну побудову твору; 
-	формувати навички виразного виконання; 
-	вчити відтворювати музичний образ у русі та «уявному» малюванні руху мелодії; 
-	розвивати вміння передавати наспівний характер пісні; 
-	продовжити вчити грати на музичних інструментах в оркестрі;
-	вправляти у вмінні узгоджувати рухи із співом. 
	Фізичний розвиток: 
-	розвивати координацію рухів, вчити вільно орієнтуватися в просторі залу;
-	формувати вміння утримувати правильну поставу; 
-	розвивати діафрагмальне дихання; 
-	стимулювати творчу ініціативу під час добору композиції для інсценування.
	Соціально-моральний розвиток: 
-	стимулювати активну взаємодію між хлопчиками і дівчатками; 
-	розвивати соціальні емоції і співрадість, співтворчість; 
-	підтримувати бажання творити під час музики; 
-	спонукати ділитися своїми враженнями з товаришами; 
-	формувати відчуття ансамблю; 
-	викликати радість від усвідомлення власних можливостей;
 	Пізнавальний розвиток: 
-	розширити знання про значення музики в житті людини, та властивості та можливості звуків;
-	продовжити знайомство із словом «ритм»; 
-	удосконалювати вміння вести діалог;

Перебіг заняття:
	Діти заходять під веселу музику до зали, стають по всьому залу.
	Музичний керівник:
	- Діти, я рада вітати вас у нашому залі. Ви всі такі усміхнені, красиві. До нас прийшли гості давайте з ними привітаємось (діти співають):
	1к. «Добрий день» скажи і просто усміхнись
	«Добрий день» скажи і просто усміхнись
	«Добрий день» скажи мені – 
	«Добрий день» скажу тобі
	Посміхнеться сонце нашій дітворі.
	«Добрий день» скажи мені -
	 «Добрий день» скажу тобі
	Посміхнеться сонце нашій дітворі.
	Музичний керівник:
- У всіх гарний настрій? (Так). Це чудово, коли день розпочинається з гарного настрою. Давайте покажемо, як вміємо посміхатися та вітатися за допомогою музичних інструментів.
	Гра «Музичне привітання» муз Л. Деліб «Піцикато» 
(Діти беруть музичні інструменти та під музику рухаються залом, наприкінці музичної фрази зустрічаються зі своїм другом, вітаються та грають на музичному інструменті: «Привіт»)
Музичний керівник: 
-	Діти, а коли навколо дуже, дуже тихо вам подобається?
	Діти: 
	- Ні
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Тоді давайте візьмемо ось ці предмети та розвіємо тишу. 
1.У домі моєму живу я сама –
У домі моєму тиша одна.
Тільки чути  шуршунчики шуршать. (Коробочки)
2. У домі моєму живу я сама –
У домі моєму тиша одна.
Тільки чути стукунчики стучать.(Орехи)
3 У домі моєму живу я сама –
У домі моєму тиша одна.
Тільки чути діндончики дзвенять.( Кришталевий бокал.)
4 У домі моєму живу я сама –
У домі моєму тиша одна.
Тільки чути – бурчунчики бурчать.(Склянки з водою).
5. У домі моєму живу я сама –
У домі моєму тиша одна.
Тільки чути скрипунчики скриплять (Трещітка)
Музичний керівник: Молодці, ви допомогли мені. А подивіться що чекає нас на занятті?(на комп’ютері з’являються малюнки «пісня», «танок» , «гра»). Сьогодні ми будемо співати, танцювати та грати.
	Діти: 
	- Ура!
	До залу забігає Пані Тиша.
	Пані Тиша (затуляє собі вуха): 
	- Тихіше! Тихіше! Що за галас? Мені потрібна тиша! Т-с-с-с… (Пошепки). 
	Я – Пані Тиша. 
	Мені подобається атмосфера інша.
	Спокій та нудьга –
	Для мене кращого нема.
	Діти: 
	- Ми не хочемо спокою. Ми любимо грати, співати, танцювати.
	Пані Тиша (звертається до дорослих): 
	- Невже і вам не хочеться спокою та тиші? (Відповідь дорослих). Ну що ж, гадаю, ви мені ще подякуєте.
	Пані Тиша підходить до комп’ютера, на якому представлено символи: «пісня», «танок», «гра». 
	Чарівною паличкою змахну 
	Пісні, танки та гру у вас заберу.
Чарівна музика
	(Відкриває валізу і проводить паличкою біля екрану. Символи «падають» до валізи. Закриває валізу).
	(Тихо лунає музика).
	У своєму палаці валізу заховаю,
	ЇЇ вам годі віднайти – я точно знаю!
	Пані Тиша йде.

	Музичний керівник: 
	- Що ж нам робити? Хто нам допоможе? Хто палац Тиші відшукати зможе?
	Звучить музика з мультфільму «Даша-мандрівниця», виходить Даша.
	Даша: 
	Привіт, я – Даша! А чому у вас так тихо? (Відповідь дітей).

Музичний керівник: 
	- Дашо, як нам дістатися палацу Пані Тиші.
	Даша: 
	- Нам допоможе мапа.
	Звучить музика мапи.
	(Діти розглядають мапу, визначають, куди йти).
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Щоб потрапити на лісову галявину, потрібно пройти танцювальною доріжкою.
	«Пройдіть танцювальною доріжкою».
	Музичний керівник:
1.	Будемо йти ми по доріжці із носочка ставить ніжки. (Йдемо хороводом).
2.	Один за одним ми ідемо і притупи всі почнемо. (Боковий крок із притупом).
3.	Носочки квіточкою ставимо, танцювати не перестанемо. (Колупалочка).
4.	А тепер всі веселіше підскоки виконуємо скоріше. (Підскоки та повільний крок).
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Подивіться доріжка скінчилась, а лісової галявини ще немає. Може ми на чомусь поїдемо? (Відповідь дітей). Пропоную продовжити подорож на музичному  возику.
	Вправа „Їдемо ми на візочку”.
 	(Вправа виконується в помірному темпі. Діти за допомогою музичних інструментів відтворюють звуки лісу, возика тощо: 
	1. Їдемо ми на візочку 
	На гостини до лісочка. (Цок-цок-цок – ксилофон). 
	2. Вітерець нас зустрічає (маракаси), 
	З листям в схованки він грає. 
	3.Дятел стукає в цю мить (молоточки)
	Тук, тук, тук.
	4. А веселії пташки (бубенці) 
	Завели свої пісні. 
	5.На гілці білочка сидить (горішки), 
	Горішки з’їсти їй кортить. 
	6. Ось струмок тече, булькоче, Він втекти до річки хоче (металофон).
	7. Дуже довго їхали, 
	Нарешті ми приїхали. Ух! (Усі разом.)
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Діти, ми приїхали з вами на лісову галявину. Подивіться, які грибочки виросли на ній. (на грибочках викладені ритми). Це пані Тиша приготувала завдання. Як називаються ці схеми? (діти кажуть: «Музичні ритми»   Давайте  візьмемо палички та відплескуємо їх.
	Гра «Живі ритми»
	Одна група дітей зіставляє ритм, інші відплескують. Потім навпаки. 
	Музичний керівник
За допомогою паличок можна показати як танцюють наші ніжки. 
Відплескування віршика «Ніжки, ніжки ви ходили…»
	- Діти, подивіться а на цьому грибочку малюнок що нам з ним робити. 
	Діти: 
	- Цей малюнок нам треба проспівати.
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Спочатку виконаємо вправи:
	Приготуйтеся, малята, язичок свій тренувати, 
	 З губ сметанку обітремо, наче киця язичком,
	А тепер почнемо грати, м’яч в ворота забивати 
	І вигукувати «Гол!» 
	Язичок уліво, язичок управо. 
	Язичок до носа добре потягніть.
	Язичок уліво, язичок управо, 
	А тепер донизу опустіть. 
	Артикуляційна вправа:
	1. Ас-ас-ас- – дує вітерець на нас. 
	2. Іс-іс-іс – йду через ліс.
	3. Лю-лю-лю – дуже друзів я люблю. 
	4. Ра-ра-ра- – ми весела дітвора.
	Вправи на дихання:
	1. Погріємо  долоньки - вдих носом, видих через рот.
	2. Їжачок знайшов квітку, ( роблять вдих…)
	     Пчхи - видих.
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Діти, як ви думаєте ми вже готові співати? Відповідь дітей (діти кажуть, що потрібно проспівати розспівку)
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Наш комп’ютер приготував нам розспівку. Дивимось і співаємо:
	Звукова гімнастика «Пісні осені" проект С.М. Дерди
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Діти, як ви думаєте, тепер наші голоси готові співати пісню? Відповідь дітей.
	Пісня «Осінь, осінь, осінь».
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Діти, ми виконали всі завдання і можемо йти далі. Але хто нам підкаже шлях до палацу Пані Тиші… Діти, прислухайтесь. (Звучить фонограма дощу).  Діти, подивіться, яка велика Хмарка, але їй дуже сумно літати самій. (Вираз обличчя в хмарки сумний). А давайте розвеселимо нашу Хмарку, потанцюємо та політаємо на хмарках разом. 
	Імпровізаційна вправа «Хмарки маленькі» озвучка В. Літовченко нарезка С.М. Дерди.
	- Подивіться, наша хмарка повеселішала. Діти, ми з вами літали, грали й прилетіли до палацу. Давайте подякуємо Хмарці за допомогу.
	Перед дітьми палац Пані Тиші  (Розглядаємо.)
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Ось, діти, ми перед палацом, де живе Пані Тиша. (З палацу виходить Пані Тиша.)
	Пані Тиша: 
	- Бачу, ви дісталися до мого палацу.
Музкерівник: Так ми виконали всі завдання.
	Пані Тиша - А ось моє останнє завдання не зможете виконати. Намалюйте мені картину осені. Але без фарби, без олівців у вас нічого не вийде.
	Музичний керівник:  
	- А нам допоможе музика. 
	Хор рук «Осінь».(листочки,  крапельки, журавлики).
	Пані Тиша: 
	- Які талановиті діти, навіть мені сподобалось. Ну що ж, доведеться повернути вам таночок, гру та пісню (Пані Тиша віддає дітям «танок», «пісню» та «гру»):
	Але про мене, друзі, ви  не забувайте 
	У тиші, з теплим чаєм, при свічках
	Своє здоров’я тишею плекайте.
	До побачення.
	Музичний керівник: 
	- Діти, а який у вас зараз настрій? (Відповідь). Давайте ще раз посміхнемося один одному! Чи сподобалась вам наше заняття? А що сподобалося найбільше? (Відповіді дітей). Повірте мені, що таких розумних, музичних та уважних дітей я ще ніде не зустрічала! Я кажу вам «спасибі»! Мені дуже приємно сьогодні зустрітися з вами, але наша зустріч підходить до кінця. Мені б дуже хотілося, щоб ви зараз подарували нашім гостям на згадку ось такі веселі смайлики. Візьміть ті смайлики які вам подобаються. (діти під музику даруть гостям смайлики.)

При выполнении игры "Музичне привітання" муз.Л Деліб использовала коробочки из под йогурта с натянутой резинкой.
Хмарка опускалась на леске вдоль окна, маленькие хмарки  держались на прищепках голубого цвета.

----------

--Ксения-- (29.09.2017), Anathema (25.08.2017), berryX (22.01.2017), diak (01.11.2016), diez73 (17.11.2016), divaone (11.10.2017), ennisool (01.02.2017), fatinija (02.11.2016), ivano (01.11.2016), Janett (14.01.2019), katri86 (28.10.2018), kulik100564 (24.08.2017), laratet (07.02.2018), Lina_21 (08.02.2018), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), na4a (02.02.2019), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Stashynj (01.11.2016), Sолнце (23.03.2017), t2t2t22 (02.04.2017), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), tvsokol (28.02.2021), Yuliya11 (22.09.2019), zub-m (22.08.2017), Іванка (22.10.2018), Валя Муза (05.05.2017), Венерочка (03.03.2017), гномик (24.02.2020), Елена М (20.08.2017), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), катя 98 (01.11.2016), Квітка (18.12.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018), Осянечка (04.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (24.04.2017), Склярова (29.08.2019), Танічка (15.06.2018), треба (27.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (01.11.2016)

----------


## Janna156

В папке музыка и презентация к занятию "Витівки пані Тиші" нет толко звуковой гимнастики ее можно скачать у нас на форуме.
https://yadi.sk/d/uy12B42yxwpTR

----------

--Ксения-- (29.09.2017), diak (01.11.2016), diez73 (17.11.2016), divaone (18.03.2017), ivano (01.11.2016), Lina_21 (08.02.2018), mria67mria67 (17.10.2020), muzik (18.04.2017), nasoloda (20.03.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Olga Beliaeva (02.11.2016), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Stashynj (01.11.2016), Sолнце (23.03.2017), Tasya835 (27.02.2017), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), Yuliya11 (22.09.2019), Іванка (22.10.2018), Венерочка (03.03.2017), гномик (24.02.2020), Елена М (20.08.2017), илатан (10.09.2019), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), катя 98 (01.11.2016), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), Ніка (22.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Ольгадайченко (19.04.2018), Осянечка (04.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (24.04.2017), Склярова (29.08.2019), Танічка (15.06.2018), треба (27.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (01.11.2016)

----------


## катя 98

> В папке музыка и презентация к занятию "Витівки пані Тиші" нет толко звуковой гимнастики ее можно скачать у нас на форуме.
> https://yadi.sk/d/uy12B42yxwpTR


Спасибо за занятие!!!   А вот и видео к нему

----------

--Ксения-- (29.09.2017), Anathema (25.08.2017), divaone (18.03.2017), ivano (02.11.2016), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), muzik (18.04.2017), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Olga Beliaeva (02.11.2016), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Stashynj (01.11.2016), Yuliya11 (22.09.2019), Іванка (22.10.2018), Валя Муза (05.05.2017), Венерочка (05.11.2017), илатан (10.09.2019), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), Ніка (22.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Осянечка (04.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (24.04.2017)

----------


## Людмилkа

Заняття-розвага
"Країна Добрих справ"

Дуже гарний матеріал. Всім рекомендую зробити такого клоуна. Дітям дуже плдобається і багатофункціональний. Я такого вже маю.

----------

mria67mria67 (17.10.2020)

----------


## 1 Kvitochka

"ЯК ПІСНЯ ДРУЗІВ ПОМИРИЛА" 
Конспект музичного заняття із застосуванням мнемотехнічних прийомів за методикою Геннадія Чепурного для дітей 5 року життя
https://yadi.sk/d/KBWFzOVCz5VzR
Матеріали взяті з журналу музичний керівник №12/2015
Шановні музичні керівники,бачу велику прогалину в недостатній проінформованності, це стосується періодичних видань журналу Музичний керівник. в нашому садочку ми майже з самого початку випусуємо цей журнал, матеріали використовуємо в своїй діяльності, але більшість стоїть на полиці і покривається пилом, а хотілося б, щоб вони ще комусь послугували.
Пищіть чи є у вас така потреба, та ми з радістю поділимося з вами.

----------

*Janina* (11.10.2018), divaone (18.03.2017), irysia (16.04.2018), laratet (20.11.2016), ludoschka (25.11.2016), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), Nadka (09.11.2020), nastiabar (02.02.2018), Валя Муза (05.05.2017), Венерочка (03.03.2017), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Ніка (22.03.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Оленка ххх (21.11.2016), Пензева Людмила (24.04.2017), Полечка (13.03.2017)

----------


## Наташа Загалюк

КОНСПЕКТ ІНТЕГРОВАНОГО ЗАНЯТТЯ(музика+малювання)
 (Старша група)
 «Осінь полюбляемо, на музичних інструментах граємо»
 Мета:
 Донести до дітей барвисту красу «золотої» осені. Вчити слухати музику, формувати здатність бачити її, показати гармонію осінніх звуків. Розвивати уяву, образне мислення, сприймання.
 Виховувати любов до природи, бажання відтворювати свої фантазії завдяки музичним інструментам.
 Розширити знання дітей про звуки природи і музичні інструменти.Розвивати чуткість тембрового слуху, сприяти чути красу тонких звучань, що шарудять і шелестять; розвивати здатність до елементарної імпровізації, звукову фантазію,виховувати эмоциональне  сприйняття музики , бажання спілкуватися за допомогою музики...
Обладнання:ширма,музичні інструменти,ляльки Кричайлик та Принцеса Мелодія,столи,фарби...

Хід заняття:
(Діти один за одним під музику забігають до залу,роблять коло)
 Привітання:
 -Доброго ранку, діти! У нас сьогодні буде незвичайне заняття. Ми будемо не тільки слухати музику та співати, а ще й малювати . Хочете побувати на такому занятті? (Так) Ну що ж, починаємо.Але спочатку подивіться.як багато сьогодні у нас гостей.Давайте ми з ними привітаємось.
 ВІТАННЯЧКО 
 Доброго ранку, сонце привітне! 
 Доброго ранку, небо блакитне! 
 Доброго ранку, струмочок швидкий 
 Доброго ранку, дубочок малий! 
ми всі живемо у ріднім  краю
і я  вас дуже сильно люблю.

 Музкерівник. Дітки, листоноша ще зрання приніс нам не¬звичайного листа. Я чекала вас, щоб разом довідатися, від кого він. Давайте відкриємо його й прочитаємо. Хто хотів би мені допомогти?
(ВІДКРИВАЮТЬ ЛИСТ)

 Читає: "Любі діти! Чекайте на мене! Принцеса Мелодія".

 Музкерівник. То хто ж це надіслав нам листа? 
 Діти. Принцеса Мелодія.
 Музкерівник. Цікаво. Щоб наша гостя не заблукала й швидше знайшла до нас дорогу, давайте прокладемо для неї музично-танцювальну стежину. Буде грати музика, а ви уважно слухайте й виконуйте рухи відповідно до характеру музики.

 Виконуються уривки з музичних творів різного жанру: звучать полька, вальс,повільна мелодія. Діти супроводжують музич¬ні звуки рухами.(ЗМІННИЙ КРОК,ПІДСКОКИ, БОКОВИЙ ГОЛОП,ВАЛЬСОВІ РУХИ)
 Музкерівник. Наша музично-танцювальна стежина прокладена добре й допоможе принцесі Мелодії діста¬тися до нашого садка. (ДІТИ СІДАЮТЬ НА СТІЛЬЧИКИ,МУЗКЕРІВНИК ПОКАЗУЄ ДІТЯМ КАРТИНУ ДЕ НАМАЛЬОВАНА "ОСІНЬ")
Музичний керівник: Діти, погляньте, як гарно намальована картина, неначе сама Осінь — чарівниця завітала до нас у гості. Сьогодні ми з вами поговоримо про цю чудову наймовірно красиву пору року. а ще спробуємо почути в музичних звуках чарівну музику природи.
А,скажіть мені,хто малює картини?(ХУДОЖНИК)....
А чим він малює?(БАРВАМИ,ПЕНЗЛИКОМ)....
А музику ,хто пише?(композитор)...
А чим він пише?(звуками)...Так,молодці,сьогодні ми з вами
  спробуємо почути в музичних звуках чарівну музику природи.
Музичний керівник: А давайте ми з вами перенесемось у минуле.Коли жінки ходили в гарних,пишних сукнях,а чоловіки носили на голові перуки.Коли влаштовували бали в великих залах та концерти....
Зараз я вам  розповім про талановитого італійського композитора Антоніо Вівальді.
(ПОКАЗ,ПОРТРЕТ)
Він жив дуже давно,коли не було світла,телевізорів,телефонів...Люди читали й писали при свічках.Маленький Антоніо народився дуже хворобливою дитиною в сім"і де дуже любили музику.З десяти років він вже вмів дуже гарно грати на скрипці, батьки мріяли,щоб він став священником...але він став дуже відомим музикантом. Антоніо Вівальді дуже любив природу, і любив писати про неї музику. Він написав  цикл музичних творів під назвою “ Пори року”. Тож  Сьогодні ми послухаємо твір “Осінь”.
(Діти прослуховують . “Осінь”, музика А. Вівальді)
 Муз.керівник. Вам сподобалась музика? Гарна музика, тому що осінь гарна. Це вокальний чи інструментальний твір? (ВІДПОВІДІ)
 А що ви побачили в своїй уяві слухаючи цю музику? Яка музика за характером? Поділіться своїми враженнями. (Задумлива, м'яка, задушевна, співуча , ласкава, співуча, добра, плавна, красива, спокійна ніжна,чудова,казкова, добра).А ви запам,ятали як називається ця музика?
 (Відповіді дітей)
 я вже чую звуки  — ма¬буть, це прийшла Мелодія.
 До зали забігає Кричайлик ( дорослий за ширмой з лялькою)

 Кричайлик: Привіт, малявки!
 Музкерівник: Це принцеса? Ой, ні, наш гость на принцесу Мелодію зовсім не схожий.
 Кричайлик: А я зовсім не принцеса і не Мелодія. Я Кричайлик. Моя матуся  вчить мене всі звуки плутати й змішувати, заважати співати, слухати музику. Я доб¬ре вмію це робити.
Ось послухайте:(дує сильно в сопілку)(ВСІ ЗАКРИВАЮТЬ ВУХА)
 Музкерівник: Поганого неважко навчитися, а ось слу¬хати музику, співати, грати на музичних інструментах, танцювати навчитися набагато важче.
 Музкерівник. Діти, хтось підкаже  Кричайлику назву цього інструмента? 
 Діти. Це сопілка. 
 Музкерівник. Кричайлик,наші дітки навіть можуть відгадати які там у тебе інструменти заховані....
(за ширмою грають муз.інструменти,діти відповідають,що це за інструмент і на яке природнє явище він схожий.)
Муз.керівник : Подивіться як багато у нас назбиралось інструментів
 Тож сьогодні ми з вами будемо маленькими композиторами і кожен з вас складе свою власну мелодію і може вже до нас завітає Принцеса Мелодія?
 Зараз я розповім вам цікаву казочку . Але казка буде не проста , а музична. Під час моєї розповіді ви будете мені підігрувати на музичних інструментах, в залежності від того , про що я розповідаю.Ми вже з"ясували,що кожний інструмент схожий на якесь природне явище. Сьогодні я пропоную вам разом створити музичну ОСІННЮ КАЗКУ .Тож починаймо грати в композиторів! Отже,починаємо осінню казку.,а ви мені допомагайте....(Розповідь з використанням музичних інструментів)
 Муз.кер.Наступила осінь.Подув осінній вітер(сопілка) і під ногами зашелестіло опале листя.(маракаси).
 Вітер пригнав хмари і закапав дощик.(дзвоники,металофон,трикутник)
 Вдарив осінній грім.(бубни)
 Дощ пішов все частіше,частіше(грають більш ритмично дзвоники,трикутник,металофон)
 Холодно і сиро стало навкруг.Але ось дощ скінчився,знов подув осінній вітерець,і з дерев стали падати каштанчики,горішки,та жолуді.(трищітка,ложки,)
З неба стали летіти та кружляти в повітрі білесенькі сніжиночки,кожна сніжинка затанцювала саме свій таночок....(дзвіночки).

 Ось яка осіння казочка в нас вийшла.Молодці,ви мені дуже допомогли.В нас вийшов справжній осінній оркестр!
Кричайлик:І мені теж дуже сподобалось ,як ви грали..Піду своєй матусі розповім,що я тут бачив,і  будемо разом вчитися грати і вас згадувати.
Допобачення!!!!!
Діти:Допобачення!!!

 Музкерівник.   За¬раз я чую чудову музику — це вже справді йде до нас ПРИНЦЕСА  Мелодія. Ходімо зустрічати принцесу.(Підходять до ширми)
 Заходить принцеса Мелодія ( дорослий за ширмою з лялькою):

 Мелодія. Мені радісно бути серед вас, малята, бо знаю, що ви любите мене і вже багато знаєте про музику.Хоч я з вами поруч не була,але все чула,яку чудову казочку ви вигадали...
 Музкерівник. Бачиш, Мелодіє, наші діти справді зна¬ють багато...
Принцеса Мелодія:
 А ви знаєте, що кожна музика має свій колір? Підійдіть до столиків, Намалюйте картину тією фарбою, яка відповідає цій музиці яку ви сьогодні почули.
 Молодці, впоралися із завданням, а тепер подивіться, яка картина у вас вийшла?

----------

*Janina* (11.10.2018), Ksjha (25.03.2019), kulik100564 (24.06.2017), laratet (15.03.2017), lolu66 (05.09.2017), Malyshko (23.01.2018), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), mymyza (15.11.2020), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), PrinceAmur (27.10.2017), Stashynj (29.10.2017), Sолнце (25.03.2018), Tasya30 (21.11.2017), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), zub-m (22.08.2017), Іванка (22.10.2018), Валя Муза (05.05.2017), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Иннуша (11.10.2017), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.03.2017), Катюшка knopka (21.09.2017), Лесюнька (07.02.2018), ЛюдмилаИвановна (19.03.2017), Марианна77777 (11.10.2017), Ната_ли (09.03.2018), Наташа5374 (15.03.2017), Пономарёва Александра (08.10.2017), ЮЛилиана (04.06.2017), Юляся (11.09.2017)

----------


## Алинкаа

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

*Janina* (11.10.2018), divaone (18.03.2017), laratet (15.03.2017), lenusik72 (23.03.2018), lolu66 (05.09.2017), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), muzik (18.04.2017), natalia1968 (19.11.2019), olga-inku (19.04.2021), Olia Medvedeva (30.09.2018), Sолнце (23.03.2017), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), Бароблюшок (15.03.2017), Валя Муза (05.05.2017), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.03.2017), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), квіточка (15.03.2017), леся r (28.03.2017), ЛюдмилаИвановна (18.03.2017), Наталка - музыкалка (19.03.2017), Наташа Загалюк (17.03.2017), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Оленка ххх (03.05.2017), Ольгадайченко (20.02.2019), Склярова (29.08.2019), Танічка (05.05.2017), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## Херсон-75

*Тематичне заняття "Горизонтальний пластичний балет"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5370818

----------

mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), ИннаНичога (07.02.2018), Танічка (05.05.2017)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Дівчата, Поясніть будь ласка чим відрізняються Тематичне заняття від Традиційного? Чи схема тематичного заняття така ж сама як в Традиційного? Вийшла суперечка між мною та методистом. Вона вважає, що тематичне заняття - це треба розглядати з усіх боків якийсь МУЗ, ТВІР, і на ньому будувати це заняття. Я завжди думала, що тематичне - це береш якусь тему (Осінь, музика, чи звуки музики наприклад) та опрацьовуєш всі види муз. діяльності саме з цієї обраної теми.  Як ви вважаєте хто правий? Може є у кого конспекти тематичних занять? Роз'ясніть будь ласка! Дякую!

----------


## dzvinochok

> Дівчата, Поясніть будь ласка чим відрізняються Тематичне заняття від Традиційного? Чи схема тематичного заняття така ж сама як в Традиційного? Вийшла суперечка між мною та методистом. Вона вважає, що тематичне заняття - це треба розглядати з усіх боків якийсь МУЗ, ТВІР, і на ньому будувати це заняття. Я завжди думала, що тематичне - це береш якусь тему (Осінь, музика, чи звуки музики наприклад) та опрацьовуєш всі види муз. діяльності саме з цієї обраної теми.  Як ви вважаєте хто правий? Може є у кого конспекти тематичних занять? Роз'ясніть будь ласка! Дякую!


*Традиційне заняття* - заняття, в ході якого поєднані всі, запропоновані програмою, види дитячої музичної діяльності: слухання, співи, музично-ритмічні рухи, гра на музичних інструментах.

     Структура занять має бути гнучкою та, відповідно до віку дітей, змісту, особливостей матеріалу, видозмінюватися. Можна розпочати заняття не з ритмічних вправ, а зі співів чи слухання музики, а також з виконання нової пісні чи п'єси для рухів.
     Починаючи з середньої групи, застосовують завдання на розвиток дитячої творчості у рухах та пластиці. У старшій групі - пісенна творчість. Важливим компонентом заняття є музично-дидактичні ігри. Як відмічає А. Шевчук, традиційне заняття потрібно розуміти не як застарілу форму, а як випробувану форму, що відповідає особливостям розвитку дітей.

*Тематичне заняття* - заняття, що у його змісті інтеґрують музичну діяльність, під час якої діти навчаються розуміти музичні твори у трьох провідних темах:
1.                   Які емоції та почуття передає та викликає музика?
2.                   Про що розповідає музика?
3.                   Як розповідає музика?
     Ці три теми визначають послідовність опанування музичного твору. Разом з цим виховний зміст тематичних занять може бути збагачений життєвою тематикою.
      У молодших та середніх групах рекомендують таку тематику. Наприклад:
Іграшки: "На гостинах у іграшок", "Свято Новорічних іграшок".
Природні явища: "До сонечка у гості", "Сонечко та дощик".
Пори року: "Закликаємо пташок до рідного краю", "Пригоди осіннього листочка".
        Старшим дошкільникам бажано запропонувати теми соціального й суто музичного спрямування. Наприклад:
"Пісенність поезії Лесі Українки", "Пісні улюбленого композитора", "Яскравий світ музичних звуків", "Що ми знаємо про музичні інструменти", "Танцювальні жанри в музиці" тощо.

Т. Науменко пропонує декілька варіантів планування музичних занять.
Перший варіант передбачає проведення традиційних та домінантних занять. Домінантне заняття проводять один раз на два тижні. Необхідно зауважити, що на домінантному занятті "Співи" перевагу надають "сидячим" видам музичної діяльності (співи та слухання), а коли "Рухи" - то, навпаки, переважають динамічні види музичної діяльності (ритмічні вправи, танці, хороводи, ігри). Гру на музичних інструментах, як синтетичний вид музичної діяльності, включають у різні види домінантних занять.

----------

mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), Olia Medvedeva (17.11.2017), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), Іванка (22.10.2018), ИннаНичога (06.02.2018), Лена лопандя (29.10.2020), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Танічка (10.12.2017)

----------


## zub-m

*Традиційне музичне заняття* – заняття, в ході якого в однаковій мірі та у певній послідовності вирішуються завдання щодо всіх видів музичної діяльності (співів, ритміки, слухання, гри на дитячих інструментах, ознайомлення з елементами музичної грамоти), що цим самим забезпечує різнобічний розвиток музичних здібностей дітей.

Завдання традиційного заняття
*Розкриття різновидів музичного мистецтва	:* музично-хореографічне, вокально-хорове, інструментальне.
*Розкриття різновидів музичної практики людини:* сприймання, виконавство, творчість.

Традиційне заняття необхідно розуміти не як застарілу форму, а як випробувану форму, яка відповідає особливостям розвитку дітей. І, якщо педагог вміло користується сучасними методами та прийомами активізації дитячої діяльності, таке заняття матиме якісні результати та формуватиме позитивне відношення дітей до музичних занять.
Готуючи традиційне музичне заняття, педагог повинен враховувати такі вимоги: 
•	доцільність у розподілі та врахуванні розумового, фізичного, емоційного навантаження на дітей;
•	послідовний розподіл видів діяльності, розучуваного репертуару;
•	наступність у розвитку музичних здібностей, освоєнні навичок, знань, у розучуванні музичного репертуару;
•	варіативність і відповідність віковим можливостям дітей;
•	введення завдань на розвиток музичної творчості дітей.
Розкриємо детальніше ці вимоги.
_Доцільність у розподілі та врахуванні розумового, фізичного, емоційного навантаження на дітей_. Завдання, які вимагають достатньої розумової активності, великої уваги, необхідно давати дітям на початку заняття, враховуючи ступінь навантаження. Перед співами, наприклад, не варто давати фізично важкі вправи, бо вони порушують ритм дихання і заважають якісному співу. Необхідно також наприкінці заняття знизити інтенсивність рухів та загальне навантаження.
Характер діяльності викликає в дітей різні емоції. Весела, цікава гра підвищує активність, тому її краще провести не на початку заняття, а після виконання складніших завдань.
Отже упродовж всього заняття музичний керівник має враховувати рівень  кожного виду навантаження на дитину.
_Послідовний розподіл видів діяльності, розучуваного репертуару._ У практиці навчання під час традиційного заняття вважається доцільним розподіл різних видів діяльності у такій послідовності. На початку заняття даються невеликі музично-ритмічні вправи, частіше тренувального характеру (окремі елементи танцю, шикування, необхідні для нового танцю, хороводу, святкового маршу). Ці рухи організовують увагу дітей і готують їх до завдань, що вимагають слухової уваги. Після музично-рухливих вправ діти слухають музику і співають. Спів включає різноманітні вокальні вправи, виконання творчих завдань, вправ на розвиток музичного слуху, розучування 2-3 пісень. Наступним етапом навчання є музично-ритмічна діяльність у формі гри, веселого танцю, хороводу. Спокійні завдання чергуючись із динамічними, дають змогу рівномірно розподіляти фізичне навантаження на дітей.
_Наступність у розвитку музичних здібностей, освоєнні навичок, знань, розучуванні музичного репертуару._ Структура занять має забезпечити необхідну послідовність засвоєння репертуару, програмних навичок, умінь. Послідовність включення навчального матеріалу визначається програмовими завданнями, тематикою громадських і традиційних свят, змістом ознайомлення з навколишнім та природними явищами. Складніше визначити етапи оволодіння навичками музичного сприймання та виконання. Лише деякі навички можна освоювати в певній послідовності, наприклад, окремі елементи танцю (крок польки, змінний крок та ін.), гімнастичні вправи, перешиковування в коло, в пари, із загального кола в маленькі кільця, чи надання дітям необхідних відомостей про музику. Основні співочі, ритмічні уміння і навички музичного сприймання засвоюють через постійні вправи, повторення і на основі ускладнення репертуару, який допомагає удосконалювати дитячі музичні навички.
_Варіативність і відповідність віковим можливостям дітей._ Організація занять визначається віковими особливостями дітей і відбивається на взаємовідносинах дорослого й дитини, які весь час змінюються. Структура традиційних занять має бути гнучкою та, відповідно до віку дітей, змісту діяльності, особливостей матеріалу, видозмінюватися. Можна розпочати заняття не з ритмічних вправ, а зі співів чи слухання музики, а також з виконання нової пісні чи п’єси для рухів. У групах раннього і молодшого дошкільного віку заняття мають вільніший, невимушеніший, ігровий характер. Деякі види музичної діяльності можуть бути взаємопов’язаними: співи і слухання музики мають супроводжуватися різними ігровими діями. 
Введення завдань на розвиток музичної творчості дітей. Починаючі із середньої групи, застосовуються завдання на розвиток дитячої творчості у рухах та пластиці. У старшій групі – пісенна творчість. Проте музичний керівник, з урахуванням індивідуальних особливостей дітей, вже в молодшій групі може використовувати прийоми, які сприяють розвиткові дитячої творчості. 
Планомірно ускладнюючи завдання, варіюючи методичні прийоми, педагог організовує заняття так, щоб уже в старших групах діти навчилися діяти активніше, самостійніше, творчо. Варто пам’ятати, що важливим компонентом кожного заняття є музично-дидактичні ігри. 

*Тематичне заняття* – заняття, де інтегруються різні види музичної діяльності, під час якої діти знайомляться із широкою культурною та спеціальною інформацією про музику, послідовно навчаються розуміти музичні твори.
*Завдання тематичного заняття* - познайомити дітей з широкою культурною та спеціальною інформацією: види та жанри музики, творчість поетів та композиторів,	специфічна термінологія,	засоби музичної виразності.
Розвивати музичний слух та емоційний відгук на музику, виховувати любов до музики.

У залежності від характеру вибраної теми, наявності сюжету виокремлюють три різновиди тематичних музичних занять: _власне тематичне, музично-тематичне, сюжетно-тематичне._
Тематика таких занять може бути пов’язаною як безпосередньо із самою музикою, так і з певними подіями, явищами, персонажами. Під час планування тематичних занять не за музичною тематикою музичному керівнику варто враховувати принцип інтегрованого та тематичного підходу до планування освітнього процесу в групах дошкільного закладу. Головне, щоб обрана тема розкривалася музичними засобами. Тобто під час слухання музики, у співах, в рухах педагог використовує такі методичні прийоми, які підкреслюють елементи музики, значимі для вибраної теми.
Всі види тематичних занять застосовуються в кожній віковій групі. Різними будуть лише зміст репертуару та відомості про музику. Плануються тематичні заняття  музичним керівником  за потребою. 

Різновиди тематичних занять (за О. Радиновою)

*власне тематичне*	Тема може бути узята з життя і пов’язана з музикою, наприклад: «Осінь», «Природа і музика» тощо. 
Тематичне заняття інколи проводять замість святкової розваги. Отже, замість концерту, підготовленого силами дітей, на такому занятті педагог розповідає про цікаві події з історії, життя, присвячених святковій даті, супроводжує розповіддю музикою. Твори можуть звучати і на фортепіано, і в записі. Діти  можуть виконати свої улюблені, вивчені на музичних заняттях пісні, танці (необов'язково присвячені святковій події). Головне, щоб педагог міг логічно підвести дітей до такої діяльності. Ці вільні заняття сильніше впливають на дітей, чим вивчений захід.
На занятті, не пов’язаному зі святковою датою, тема не повинна формально об’єднувати матеріал. Тут головне – за допомогою вибраної теми показати можливості музики, пов’язати її з життям. 
*музично-тематичне*	Тема такого заняття пов’язана з самою музикою, дозволяє якнайповніше дати дітям уявлення про музичне мистецтво, виразні можливості музичної мови, познайомити їх з інструментами тощо. 
В основу заняття може бути покладеним певне завдання музичного виховання, наприклад, знайомство з жанром маршу, танцю або з елементами музичної виразності, наприклад з темпом, регістрами. Тоді при слуханні музики, в співах та рухах педагог використовує такі прийоми, які підкреслюють елементи музики, що є значимими для вибраної теми.
Отже теми таких занять можуть бути різними: «Темп в музиці і його виразне значення», «Тембр в музиці», «Регістр», «Динаміка», «Інтонація в музиці і мові», «Народні музичні інструменти», «Інструменти симфонічного оркестру», «Українська народна пісня», «Музика розкриває настрій та відчуття людей» тощо.
*сюжетно-тематичне* Сюжетне музичне заняття не лише об’єднується загальною темою, але має єдину сюжетну лінію: казковий або ігровий сюжет, що якнайбільше сприяє розвитку дитячої творчості.  
Діти завжди з цікавістю сприймають казкову ситуацію, тому це дає змогу більш активно педагогу використовувати методи та прийоми, які стимулюють дітей до творчого виконавства. По ходу ігрового сюжету діти вигадують свої марші, пісеньки, танці. Пошуки образних рухів в уявній ситуації готують дітей до творчості, розвивають їх фантазію. Фрагменти класичної музики образотворчого характеру підсилюють враження від незвичності сюжету, дають поштовх до розвитку творчих здібностей дітей. 
Не дивлячись на захоплюючу форму, таке заняття не повинно носити характер розваги або  заходу, яке потребувало репетицій.

 :Tender:  PS Я думаю, что вы обе правы))) маленький ещё нюанс: традиционное занятие может быть тематическим.

----------

mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), Olia Medvedeva (17.11.2017), ИннаНичога (06.02.2018), Калинка Малинка1 (21.04.2021), катя 98 (05.02.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), Танічка (10.12.2017)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Спасибо всем за помощь. Выставляю свое тематичне заняття для 2 мол. гр.
                             «Коза та козенята»
                            Тематичне музичне заняття
                             для 2 молодшої групи
Під музику «Полька» С. Майкопара діти заходять до зали, встають на півкола.
М.К. Добрий день, малята. Давайте з вами привітаємось.
                         Привітання «Добрий день, малята»
М.К. Дітки, сьогодні я отримала листа. Цікаво, від кого воно? Давайте дізнаємось.
Розглядають, на ньому зображення Кози.
М.К. читає: «Казка кличе всіх малят
                       До веселих козенят.               Мама Коза»
М.К. Діти, нас запрошує Мама Коза до своєї казочки в гості – «Коза і семеро козенят». Підемо? (Так). Тоді нам треба вирушати, давайте візьмемось за руки і будемо йти по колу, а коли музика зміниться, будемо тупати ніжками.
            Музично – ритмічна вправа «Ходимо – тупаємо»
М.К. (Звертає увагу на хатку на ширмі лялькового театру) Дітки, подивіться, яка хатка стоїть. Давайте погукаємо, хто там живе?
                          Поспівка «АУ» (Тихо – голосно)
М.К. А тепер давайте сядемо і послухаємо, хто до нас вийде.
З хатки роздається спів Кози.
                         Слухання «Колискова» укр. нар. пісня 
М.К. Яка гарна пісенька. Таку пісню співає мама, коли вкладає дитинку спати. Вам сподобалась вона? Так, це добра, ніжна, лагідна музика. А хто ж співав цю пісню?
З’являється Коза на ширмі.
Коза: Добрий день, малята. Дуже рада бачити вас у моєї казочці. Це я співала колискову пісню для своїх козенят, щоб вони заснули.
М.К. Добрий день, Кізонька. Так добре у твоїй казочці, що нам хочеться стати акторами, перетворитися у маленьких козенят.
Коза: Тоді треба заспівати чарівні слова і поплескати долоньками.
«Один, два, три – козенята стали ми» (діти повторюють)
(Дітям одягають наголівнички Козенят)
М.К. Які ви стали гарненькі козенята. Давайте заспіваємо веселу  пісеньку.
                                Пісня «Козенята» укр. нар. мел. 
1.	Ми веселі козенята,
Любимо усі співати.
Ля-ля, ля-ля-ля.
Ось і пісня вся.
2.	Ми веселі козенята,
Любимо усі стрибати.
Скік-скік, скік-скок.
Ось і весь танок.
Коза: Які веселі в мене малята. Давайте з вами пограємо. У мене є багато музичних інструментів, відгатайте, на чому я заграю.
             Музично – дидактична гра «На чому граю»
М.К. Як весело з мамою Козою грати. Так, малята-козенята?
Коза: Дітки,  мені час йти в ліс, а ви залишайтесь вдома, та не відвривате двері нікому. А щоб вам було весело, потанцюйте. (Уходе)
М.К. А і справді давайте затанцюємо наш знайомий таночок.
                                     Таночок «Присідай»
За ширмою чути звук барабана.
М.К. Ой, дітки, хто це там за ялинкою? Давайте послухаємо.
За ширмою роздається пісня Вовка (низьким голосом):
                      Ви дітоньки, Козенятоньки.
                      Відіпритися, відімкнитися.
                      Ваша мама прийшла,
                      Молочка принесла.
М.К. Дітки, хто це? Може це мама Коза? (Ні) Це хтось чужий співає, страшним голосом. А хто так співає? (Вовк)
На ширмі з’являється Вовк.
М.К. Діти, це ж Вовк! Давайте швиденько сховаємось від нього.
(Діти ховаються під покривало, яке тримають вихователь і муз. керівник)
                                  Музична гра «Схованки»
М.К. Не знайшов Вовк нас, козенят, і пішов  до лісу, А нам стало так весело, що заспіваємо всі дзвінко нашу улюблену пісеньку.
                                Пісня «Дощик» муз. В. Лисенко
На ширмі з’являється Коза.
М.К. А ось і мама повернулась.
Коза: Молодці, малята, не можна відкривати двері чужим. 
                 А я по лісу гуляла, 
                 Горішки збирала.
                 З ними будем танцювати,
                 На горішках гучно грати.
               Горішковий оркестр (муз. В. Лисенко)
На шірмі з’являється маленьке Козенятко.
Козенятко: Мамо, мамо, ми вже прокинулися!
Коза: Ой, малята, мені треба  бігти до своїх козенят. А вам вже час повертатися до садочку. Тож давайте скажемо чарівні слова 
«Один, два, три – вже малята ми» (знімають наголівнички) До побачення. (Коза уходе)
М.К. Коза пішла до своїх козенят, а ми з вами повернулися до садочка. Вам сподобалась наша казочка? А мені сподобалось як ми з вами гарно співали, грали на горішках, танцювали, ховалися від Вовка. Ви всі були молодці. А тепер попрощаємось.
                    Поспівка «Діти, до побачення»
Діти виходять із зали.

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (09.02.2018), Fons (09.02.2018), laratet (18.01.2018), liybliana (30.10.2018), Note (11.03.2018), Sолнце (14.02.2022), Tasya835 (17.02.2022), tvsokol (28.02.2021), ИннаНичога (06.02.2018), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), катя 98 (05.02.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Ната_ли (27.01.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

А это тематичне заняття для ст. гр.
https://yadi.sk/d/oA0qGy_53RaRaL

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (09.02.2018), Janett (14.01.2019), lenusik72 (23.03.2018), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), net27520 (30.01.2018), Tasya835 (16.02.2022), илатан (10.09.2019), ИннаНичога (06.02.2018), катя 98 (05.02.2018), Ніка (22.03.2018), Ната_ли (27.01.2018), Олег Лекарь (08.03.2018), ЯЛЮБАВА (12.02.2018)

----------


## camilla

Конспект заняття з журналу МК № 10 2013 р.

Дитячий квест на музичних заняттях.rar

----------

ANTONEC (11.10.2018), diez73 (17.04.2018), irysia (16.04.2018), karap8 (19.03.2018), Kolpachiha (30.06.2018), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), lolu66 (19.03.2018), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Nadka (09.01.2021), nastiabar (14.11.2018), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (16.09.2018), Stahmich83 (25.01.2019), SVETOK35 (23.03.2018), Sолнце (25.03.2018), tvsokol (28.02.2021), Yuliya11 (09.05.2019), zub-m (11.10.2018), Валя Муза (02.02.2019), ЕВ (19.11.2020), замбурская (18.11.2018), ИннаНичога (19.03.2018), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (06.04.2020), катя 98 (18.03.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Людмилkа (08.02.2019), Марахотина (29.03.2020), Марильяна (09.01.2019), мира (20.08.2020), натела (14.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (19.06.2018), Ольгадайченко (20.02.2019), Осянечка (11.10.2018), Пензева Людмила (31.08.2018), Танічка (20.03.2018), Тасятка (10.07.2020), ЮЛилиана (18.03.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

Тема почищена! Прохання, користуватись кнопкою "спасибо",замість повідомлення такого ж змісту. Такі повідомлення перевантажують тему, а от "спасибка" додає користувачу певної репутації. З повагою модератор Тетяна Колпакова (kolpachiha)

----------

mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Елена Медведь (16.11.2018), Махник (24.07.2018)

----------


## Осянечка

> Добрый вечер...обращаюсь к вам с большой просьбой,у меня в будет мо и нужно провести бинарное музыкальное занятие с использованием коррекционных упражнений (здоровозбережувальні технологи)) вместе с логопедом...помогите пожалуйста,может у когото что то есть


Конспект комплексного заняття з дітьми старшого дошкільного віку (6-й рік життя) на тему: «Зранку й звечора хурделить, білий килим зима стелить»
Характеристика заняття: комплексне, бінарне, сюжетно-ігрове.
Мета: продовжувати формувати мовленнєву і комунікативну компетентність дитини з особливими освітніми потребами; сприяти виробленню у дітей чітких та координованих рухів у взаємозв’язку з мовленням та музичним супроводом; удосконалювати загальну та дрібну моторику; закріплювати навички диференціювання звуків [с], [ш], поділу слів на склади; збагачувати словниковий запас з лексичної теми «Зима»; розвивати мовленнєво-слухову пам’ять, мовне дихання, артикуляційну моторику, почуття ритму; підтримувати емоційно-вольовий стан під час виконання спільних ігор; виховувати стійкий інтерес до занять з логоритміки. 
Матеріали: демонстраційний:годинник (по 2 шт. на кожну дитину), малюнки- асоціації, малюнки для артикуляційної гімнастики;
роздатковий:гребінець, рубель, металофон, маракас, целофан, шуршунчики, кришталевий посуд, сніжинки на кожну дитину, таця, сніжки (по 2 шт. на кожну дитину).
Попередня робота: постановка звуків [с], [ш], поділ слів на склади, вивчення слів пісень, розгляд «зимових ілюстрацій», бесіда про зиму.
Хід заняття
І. Вступна частина
Вчитель-логопед: В залі музика лунає,
			Чути спів і чути сміх.
			Нас сьогодні запросила
			Логоритміка усіх!
Діти під музику заходять до музичної зали.
Комунікативне привітання
Добрий день вам, ручки, - плесь, плесь, плесь!
Добрий день вам, ніжки, - туп, туп, туп!
Добрий день вам, вушка, - дзень, дзень, дзень!
Добрий день вам, щічки, - плюк, плюк, плюк!
Добрий день вам, зубки! (клацають зубками)
Добрий день, мій ротик! (три повітряних поцілунки)
Добрий день, мій носик, - біп-біп-біп!
Добрий день вам, гості! Всім привіт!
Вчитель-логопед: Діти, як ви вважаєте, яка пора року запрошує нас до себе в гості? 
Діти: Зима.
Вчитель-логопед: Звичайно, це Зима-чарівниця. Але вона дуже підступна і підготувала нам випробування, бо вважає, що ми не витримаємо подорожі до зимового лісу, бо злякаємося лютих морозів. Та це не так, правда, діти? Тоді рушаємо, а допоможе нам музична доріжка.
Музична доріжка
1) Ми крокуєм потихеньку,
Ніжку ставимо м’якенько (крок з носочка)
Приспів: Раз-два! Раз-два!
Ось як вміє дітвора!
2) Крок з притупом починаєм,
По доріжці ми гуляєм (крок, притоп – повільно)
Приспів: Раз-два! Раз-два!
Ось як вміє дітвора!
3) Будуть швидко тупотіти,
По доріжці наші діти (топ-топ-топ – напівприсід).
Вчитель-логопед: Діти, дуже важко ходити по глибокому снігу. Може, ми на чомусь під’їдемо.
-	На чому можна дістатися лісу? (на лижах; на санях; можна взути снігоступи, щоб легше було ходити по глибокому снігу; на кошику)
Вчитель-логопед: Так, найкраще дістатися лісу конячкою, запряженою в сани. Такий вид транспорту прикрашали китицями, дзвіночками. Конячка біжить по засніженій дорозі, а дзвіночки дзвенять. А щоб нам не сумно було їхати, нас будуть супроводжувати сніжиночки, вітерець, метелиця. Які звуки ми почуємо від сніжиночки? («сс-с»), а від вітерця(«ш-шш»)? Сідаємо найзручніше, та й поїхали.
Оркестрова озвучка
Музкерівник: Но, конячка! Но, конячка!
Но, конячка! Та мерщій! (діти відстукують ритм)
Їдем, їдем на конячці
Їдем, їдем ми на ній.
А санчата – рип-рип, (гребінець)
В лісі чути – скрип-скрип. (рубель)
Летять сніжиночки – «с-с-с» (по колу, металофон)
Сніжиночки-пушиночки – «с-с-с».
Із вітерцем кружляють (протяжний [ш] – малюємо посмішку, шуршунчики+маракас)
З метелицею грають (гучний довгий [ф] – целофан)
Співають нам сніжиночки – «с-с-с» (металофон)
Підспівують крижиночки (хрусткий звук [кх])
Нарешті при-їхали (всі разом)
Захвилювався ліс – «у-у-у»
Здивувався ліс – «о-о-о» (емоції обличчя)
Зрадів ліс, що до нього гості приїхали – «а-а-а».
ІІ. Основна частина
Вчитель-логопед: Малята, Зима також здивувалася, що ми не злякалися ні лютих морозів, ні завірюх, і зраділа, що ми завітали до неї. Вона приготувала різні завдання та ігри, і хоче з нами весело провести час. Та в гості з пустими руками не ходять. Давайте подаруємо їй пісеньку.
«Ой метелиця, Зима»
Ой, метелиця, Зима, (педагог показує скриню, правою рукою відчиняє)
Скриню відчинила, 
Рукавички узяла, (із скрині беруть рукавиці, показують ліхтарики рукавичками)
Мов пушинки білі.
Приспів: Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля правого вуха)
Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля лівого вуха)
Мов пушинки білі. (показують ліхтарики рукавичками)
Програш: ручки на поясі, діти кивають голівками.
Зодягнула кожушок (зверху вниз долонями показують)
Ще й підперезалась. (зліва направо зав’язують)
В білу шапку із смужок (двома руками показують шапку)
Гарно так прибралась. (ручки в сторону, долоньки вгору, похитування)
Приспів: Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля правого вуха)
Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля лівого вуха)
Гарно так прибралась. (ручки в сторону, долоньки вгору, похитування)
Програш: ручки на поясі, діти кивають голівками.
Ще Метелиці гулять (знизу вгору діти піднімають руки)
І співати дзвінко (ліхтарики)
Хай на полечко летять (згори вниз опускають руки)
Стеляться сніжинки (справа наліво обома руками показують як іде сніг).
Приспів: Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля правого вуха)
Ой-ля-ля, (діти плескають біля лівого вуха)
Стеляться сніжинки (справа наліво обома руками показують як іде сніг).
Вчитель-логопед: Королева-Зима обожнює сніжинки. Ними вона прикрашає свій палац, одяг. Часто спостерігає за тим, як кружляють та танцюють сніжинки в небі. Давайте ми з вами розглянемо сніжинку, яку подарувала нам Зима.
-	Сніжинка білосніжна, як... (кульбаба, хмаринка, морозиво)
-	Сніжинка легка, як... (пушинка, пір’їнка, кулька)
-	Сніжинка кружляє, як... (пташечка, метелик, кульбаба, осінній листочок)
-	Земля вкрита снігом, як... (ковдрою, покривалом, килимом)
-	Діти, пригадайте, як називається зимове явище, коли падає сніг, дме сильний вітер? (снігопад)
-	Як снігопад можна назвати по-іншому? (метелиця, хуга, хуртовина, заметіль, хурделиця, завірюха)
-	Діти, як ви думаєте, які звуки полюбляє Зима? (свистячі та шиплячі)
-	Давайте пригадаємо свистячі звуки. ([с],[з],[ц])
-	А тепер назвіть шиплячі звуки. ([ш],[ж],[ч])
-	Коли ми вимовляємо звук [с], де язичок? Що роблять губки? Яке повітря?
-	А коли ми вимовляємо звук [ш], де язичок? Що роблять губки?
Вправи на розвиток артикуляційної моторики «Зимові розваги язика»

В нашім роті є язик
Але не всіх він слухать звик
А щоб він слухняним став
Сніжинка пропонує нам виконати кілька вправ.
Ти послухай, ось яка 
Сталася пригода в Язика: 
Вийшов ранком на поріг, 
А навколо - білий сніг, 
Треба сніг повідкидати, 
Швидко він узяв лопату. «Лопатка» 
Став язик прудким, мов зайчик. 
Переплигнув він парканчик. «Парканчик»
На конячці прокатнувся. «Конячка»
І на сніжку обернувся. 
Бачить -   гірка снігова, 
Вітер з неї повіва (с- с- с). 
З гірки з'їхав на санчатах,
 Трішки змерз, вернувся в хату, «Голочка»
Гарно, тепло у хатині, 
Зараз я перепочину. 
Самовар його чекає. «Самовар»
Чашку чаю наливає, 
Щоб гарячий чай попити, «Чашечка»
Треба його остудити. 
– Ой, яке смачне варення, «Смачне варення»
Є й цукерочки у мене. «Цукерка»
Дуже гарно язикові: 
Він веселий і здоровий.
Пісеньку свою чудову
Заспівати він готовий: пя-пя-пя, пя-пя-пя.

Вчитель-логопед: Сніжинонька запросила своїх подружок і пропонує нам погратися. 
Педагог роздає дітям сніжинки з таці.
Вправа на дихання, орієнтацію в просторі
Ми сніжиночки збирали,
Ми з сніжиноньками грали.
Сніжинки вправо полетіли,
Сніжинки вліво полетіли. (діти тримають сніжинку на правій витягнутій руці)
Вітерець сніжинки підіймає,
І на землю опускає.
Підіймає, опускає,
Підіймає, опускає,
У повітрі їх кружляє. (сніжинки взяти за ниточки і подмухати на них)
Вільний етюд«Чарівні сніжиночки»
(діти кружляють із сніжинками, стають на килимку зі сніжинками в руках).
Вчитель-логопед: Давайте зберемо чарівні сніжинки. Підніміть сніжинки, у назві малюнка якої є звук [с] (педагог збирає сніжинки в мішок). А тепер підніміть сніжинки, у назві малюнка якої є звук [ш] (педагог збирає сніжинки на тацю). Діти, подивіться на що перетворились наші сніжинки?
Діти: На сніжки.
-	Зима пропонує нам пограти зі сніжками. (педагог роздає дітям сніжки)
Музично-руховий етюд зі сніжками
Ми із сніжками танцюєм, (пружинка вгору-вниз)
Бо настав зимовий час.
Ми швиденько так тупцюєм, (топають на місці)
Щоб не змерзли ніжки в нас.
Ми додолу покладемо (кладуть)
Сніжки білі та пухкі, (обходять 1 раз)
Та й побігаєм навколо,
Як сніжиночки легкі. (забирають сніжки, тримають перед собою)
Покружляємо тихенько (ліхтарики вгорі)
Ми із сніжками вгорі.
Ой, як гарно їх ліпити (ліплять)
Взимку дітям у дворі.
Діти співають тихо:
А тепер за спину треба
Наші сніжки заховать. (ховають за спину)
Потім кинемо до неба –
Хай летять вони, летять. (кидають сніжки вгору, потім збирають їх у мішок)
Вчитель-логопед: Дошкільнята, Зима цікавиться, чи знаєте ви зимові слова? 
-	зимовий одяг? 
-	птахів, які залишилися зимувати? 
Вчитель-логопед: А давайте ми ці слова поділимо на склади. (Орф-педагогіка) 
Діти сидять у колі. Треба назвати два зимових слова, поділити їх на склади, відстукуючи ритм.
Вчитель-логопед: Непомітно сплинув час. Так хотілося б на декілька хвилин залишитися в «зимовій казочці». Давайте попросимо чарівний годинник, що лічить час, хоча б на мить хід свій зупинити. (Педагог показує демонстраційний годинник і роздає годинники на кожну дитину).
Музично-рухова композиція «Годинник»

Музкерівник: 

Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Часики идут, часики идут,
Часики минуты берегут.
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Часики идут, часики идут,
Часики лениться не дадут.
Тики-так-тики-так –
Нам без часиков никак.
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Часики идут, часики идут,
Часики минуты берегут.
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Тики-тики-тики-тики-так-так-так,
Часики идут, часики идут,
Часики последнего не ждут.
Тики-так-тики-так –
Нам без часиков никак.
Програш: Тики-так-тики-так –
Нам без часиков никак.

Вчитель-логопед: Діти, Зима притомилася і хоче відпочити. Давайте пограємо у гру.
Музкерівник співає під фонограму, а діти разом з вчителем-логопедом виконують рухи відповідно до тексту.
Підемо разом направо – раз, два, три.
Потім підемо наліво – раз,два, три.
Швидко в купку ми зберемось – раз, два, три.
Потім швидко розійдемось – раз, два, три.
Пострибаємо на місці,
Покружляємо ми трішки,
Ми тихесенько присядем,
Ну а потім разом встанем.
ІІІ. Заключна частина
Вчитель-логопед: Вже час повертатися до дитячого садочку. А допоможе нам повернутися чарівна сніжинонька, яку подарувала Зима. (звучить легка повільна музика)
Вчитель-логопед: Присядьте, покладіть ручки на колінця, закрийте очі.
Сніжинонька кружляє, 
Діточок в садочок повертає.
Діти, відкривайте очі. Ось ми і в дитсадку. Пригадайте (педагог показує малюнок-асоціацію «Будиночок Зими»): 
-	Хто нас запрошував до себе в гості? (Зима)
-	А як допомагала нам помічниця Зими – сніжинонька? Покажіть. (виконували артикуляційну гімнастику, кружляли, дмухали, поверталися в дитсадок)
-	А який подарунок готували ми Зимі? (пісеньку)
-	А хто допоміг зупинити час на мить?(годинник)
-	Чи сподобалась вам наша подорож? (так)
-	Діти, давайте попрощаємось з нашими гостями та музичним керівником.

----------

*Janina* (11.10.2018), diak (14.11.2018), dzvinochok (09.10.2018), Laduchka57 (10.12.2019), lolu66 (13.03.2020), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), nastiabar (14.11.2018), Natuly (27.04.2020), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Бароблюшок (09.10.2018), ИннаНичога (10.10.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (22.10.2018), катя 98 (11.10.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Марахотина (22.10.2018), Махник (11.10.2018), мира (09.10.2018), Ната_ли (09.10.2018), Оlga@ (09.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (09.10.2018), Пуховик (20.10.2018), словяночка (12.10.2018), ЮЛилиана (09.10.2018)

----------


## Осянечка

_Конспект логоритмічного заняття на тему: «Осінь гуляє полями й гаями»_
_Мета_: закріпити знання дітей про осінь, як пору року;вдосконалюватиартикуляції голосних звуків, працюючи над чистомовкою. Формувати правильне мовленнєве та фізіологічне дихання, м’яку етику голосу при вимові голосних; розвивати фонематичний слух, дрібну моторику пальців рук. Розвивати вміння  дітей в ритмі мелодії ігровими імітаційними рухами передавати діяльність та вдачу задуманого персонажу. Виховувати бережливе ставлення до природи.
Обладнання: фонограми мелодії П. Чайковського «Осінь» із циклу «Пори року», дитячої пісні «Осінь — радісна пора» (музика І. Кишка, слова Л. Компанієць), світлини із зображенням осінніх пейзажів, опале листя різних дерев. 


_Хід заняття_: 
І. Вступна частина
Звучить дитяча пісенька «Осінь — радісна пора» (музикаІ. Кишка, слова Л. Компанієць), діти входять до зали.
*Комунікативне привітання*
Я всміхаюсь сонечку: (потирання долонь, пальці розчепірені.)
«Здрастуй, золоте!»
Я всміхаюсь квіточці – 
Хай вона росте! (імітація долонями рук, як розквітає квітка.)
Я всміхаюсь дощику – 
Лийся, як з відра! (великий палець кожної руки по черзі «вітається» з іншими пальцями.)
Друзям усміхаюся,
Зичу їм добра. (розвести руки в сторони.)

*Вчитель-логопед*:
Нині у нашому рідному краї 
Дивна пора хазяйнує й гуляє: 
Листя деревам, кущам золотить,
Краплями з хмароньки часто дощить, 
Може, ви, діти, не знаєте й досі, 
Як ця пора називається? (Осінь.)
Жовтокоса чарівниця-осінь примчала на золотому коні у ліси та в парки, торкнулася чарівною паличкою верхівок дерев. І зашелестіли на них багряні, золоті, жовтогарячі платтячка. На землі лежить барвистий килим. У високому холодному небі повільно пливуть хмари, ніби великі білі кораблі. Чудово навкруги! Ми з вами опинилися на осінній галявині: от барвистий килим з опалого листя, дерево з плодами, хмари і сонечко. 
Діти, подивіться на осіннє сонечко, яке виглянуло з-за хмарки і посміхається вам. Відгадайте, яку пісеньку воно хоче проспівати, а допоможуть вам вашіязички,губки та голосочки.
*ІІ. Основна частина
Артикуляційна гімнастика «Язичок дивується».
*
Язичок по лісу йшов,
Гарну квіточку знайшов.
Це не квітка – справжнє диво.
О, яка вона красива!
Діти вимовляють звук [о].
Далі язичок пішов,
Зайця під кущем знайшов.
З зайцем язичок почав.
У схованки грати…
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 – я пішов шукати.
А, знайшов.
Діти вимовляють звук [а].
Далі язичок іде.
Чує – їде щось й гуде.
У – як страшно язичку.
Діти вимовляють звук [у].
Дуже далеко зайшов,
З лісу вихід не знайшов.
Що робити язичку?
Закричи малий ау!
Діти вимовляють  [ау].
За умовними фішками діти проспівують артикуляцію голосних звуків
*Чистомовка «Голос осені»*
Діти чітко, виразно та протяжно повторюють услід за педагогом голосні звуки та чистомовки.
А-а-а, а-а-а! — Осінь у наш край прийшла. 
І-і-і, і-і-іі — Часто йдуть дощі грибні. 
У-у-у, у-у-у! — Затіває осінь гру. 
И-и-и, и-и-иі — Прохолодні дмуть вітри. 
Е-е-е, е-е-е! — Всюди листя золоте.
*Музичний керівник:* 
Фонопедична хвилинка:
Листя осіннє шепоче, шепоче, 
Щось розказати, напевно, нам хоче. 
Шелест повсюди, прислухаймось лиш: 
В парку гуляючи, чули ми: «Ш-ш-ш...»
Налетів тихенький вітерець – ф-ф-ф…
Захитались трави, квіти – ф-ф-ф…
Вітер сили набирає – ш-ш-ш…
Та дерева нахиляє – ш-ш-ш
*Вчитель-логопед:*
*Фонематична гра «Знайди звук»*
Дітям пропонується уважно послухати слова і на кожне слово, у якому чується звук осіннього шелесту ([ш]), плескати в долоні.
Словесний матеріал для гри.
Шум, шелест, шепіт, ляскіт, шурхотіння, крик, шарудіння, розмова, вишенька, береза, черешня, шапка, садок, кошеня, соба¬ка, мишка, шоколад, комиш, тиша, стежка, розшити.
Під час гри педагог має читати слова повільно та виразно, інтонаційно виділяючи в них заданий звук.
*Фізкультхвилинка «Восени»*
 Вихованці декламують, виконуючи ігрові рухи відповідно до змісту тексту.
Восени позолотіли
(Розводять руки в сторони.)
І дерева, і кущі.
(Піднімають руки трохи вгору, розставивши пальці,— «де¬рево», потім присідають, не змінюючи положення рук,— «кущ».)
Восени похолодніло. 
(Обхоплюють свої плечі руками і зіщулюються.)
Восени ідуть дощі. 
(Струшування кистями рук зверху вниз.)
По гриби у ліс мандрують 
(Ходьба на місці чітким кроком.)
В час осінній грибники.
(Нахиляються, немов би шукаючи під ногами гриб.)
Груші, яблука дарують 
Нам у пору цю садки.
(Стають навшпиньки та імітують зривання фруктів із гілок.)
Птах у вирій відлітає, 
(Легкий біг на місці зі змахуванням рук.)
Жук вже бачить гарні сни. 
(Присідають, схиливши голівку на долоні.)
Хто свій любить край, той знає: 
(Стають прямо, поклавши схрещені долоні на груди.)
Так буває восени. 
(Ставлять руки на пояс і повертаються праворуч-ліворуч.) 
Музичний керівник:
 Пісня "Осінь".
Осінь, осінь по землі крокує.
Осінь,осінь стала на поріг.
Осінь тихо листячко фарбує 
В жовті,та червоні кольори.
2.
Дощик пісню осені співає.
А краплинки тихо стукотять.
У таночку листячко кружляє,
І пташки у вирій вже летять.
(програш)
Осінь,осінь по землі крокує.
Осінь,осінь стала на поріг.
Осінь тихо листячко фарбує 
В жовті,та червоні кольори.
*Вчитель-логопед:*
- А яке незвичайне осіннє листя! Що воно зміни¬ло зараз: колір чи форму? (Колір.) Правильно.
- А от форма листячка залишається однаковою і влітку, і восени.
Педагог розкладає перед малюками кілька опалих листочків різ¬них дерев. Діти спочатку розглядають кожен листок, визначають, з якого він дерева та яку форму і забарвлення має.
*Вправи на дихання «Листочки грають з вітерцем»*
Діти у кожній руці тримають по листочку:
-	руки вгору – перед грудьми (відповідно: вдих-видих);
-	руки вгору – в сторони (відповідно: вдих-видих);
-	руки вгору –  вниз (відповідно: вдих-видих).
 Потім вчитель-логопед спонукає малят розповісти про листочки  за допомогою пальчиків.
*Пальчикова гра «Осіннє листячко»*
Із осички лист — кругленький. 
(Показують двома кистями «кружечок».)
Лист березовий — гостренький.
(З'єднують кінчиками великі та вказівні пальці рук, зображу¬ючи гостроконечну форму березового листка.)
Як овал — листок дубовий.
(Малюють хвилястими рухами вказівних пальчиків обох рук контури дубового листочка.)
Різьблений листок — кленовий.
(Кладуть долоню на долоню, переплітаючи пальці обох рук.)
Лист осиковий — жовтавий, 
Лист берізки — золотавий, 
Лист із клена — червоненький, 
А дубовий лист — руденький.
(На другу половину тексту діти повторно так само показу¬ють всі листки, про які йдеться у ньому.)
*Музичний керівник:
Музично-руховий етюд «Осінь»*
Діти з музичним керівником розглядають осінні пейзажі й уточнюють ще раз всі події, які відбуваються у природному середовищі та в житті людей. Малятам пропонується пофантазувати й уявити се¬бе кимсь, у кого в цю пору є свої сезонні справи та клопоти. Спо¬чатку діти розповідають дорослому про свої уявлення. («Я буду... пожовклим листочком, веселим грибником, запасливою білочкою, осіннім дощиком, сонним їжачком, перелітною пташкою, працьо¬витим садівником, що збирає врожай».)
Потім умикається фонограма музики П. Чайковського «Осінь» із циклу «Пори року». Діти в ритмі мелодії ігровими імітаційними рухами намагаються передати діяльність та вдачу задуманого персонажа.
Після закінчення гри музичний керівник відзначає тих малюків, яким вдалося добре впоратися із завданням: краще перевтілитися й передати свої уявлення.
Педагог читає вихованцям поетичні рядки.
Л. Костенко
Осінні хмари, сірі, як слони, 
Великі хмари холодом нагусли. 
Червоне листя падає в гаю. 
Летять у вирій дуже дикі гуси, 
А я слонам привіт передаю.
-Діти, а що може принести нам важка сіра осіння хмара? (Дощ.) Правильно.
*Рухлива гра «Осіння хмара дощова»*
Малята з педагогом шикуються в коло (відстань між гравцями дорівнює близько 0,5 м), імітуючи «велику хмару». Вони услід за музичним керівникому, у заданому ритмі плескають у долоні, промовляючи звуконаслідування: «Кап! Кап! Кап!». Після цього діти беруться за руки і, наближаючись до центру кола дрібними кроками, звужують коло, показуючи, як хмарка меншає. Потім педагог пояснює малюкам, що, напившись осіннього туману, хмара знову починає рости — малята роблять кроки назад, розширюючи коло. Гра повторюється 3-4 рази.
Таку гру можна проводити в супроводі звучання неголосної спокійної мелодії (на розсуд музичного керівника).
*ІІІ. Заключна частина* 
*Логічна гра «Так чи не так?»*
Вчитель-логопед звертається до дітей із запитаннями, а дошкільнята дають відповіді, супроводжуючи їх певними ігровими рухами. Як¬що малюки погоджуються з дорослим, то піднімають руки вгору. Якщо ні — присідають, склавши руки на грудях.
Запитання для гри:
-	Зараз настали деньочки осінні? (Так.)
-	Листя дерев не зелене, а синє? (Ні.)
-	Птахи в теплі краї відлітають? (Так.)
-	Голки ялинові вниз опадають? (Ні.)
-	Довшими стали вже ніченьки-ночі? (Так.)
-	Різні комахи вже спатоньки хочуть? (Так.)
-	Ми в босоніжках ідемо гуляти? (Ні.)
-	Шапочки й куртки вдягають малята? (Так.)
-	Щедрою осінь вважають порою? (Так.)
-	А мальовничою і золотою? (Так.)

----------

diak (14.11.2018), lolu66 (13.03.2020), mria67mria67 (28.09.2020), muzik (02.12.2018), mymyza (15.11.2020), nastiabar (14.11.2018), Natuly (26.02.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Іванка (22.10.2018), гномик (24.02.2020), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.11.2018), Ирма 77 (15.02.2019), квіточка (22.10.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Марахотина (22.10.2018), Наташа5374 (17.11.2019), Оlga@ (23.10.2018), Олег Лекарь (24.01.2019), треба (27.02.2021), ЮЛилиана (24.10.2018)

----------


## Наталья Бондарь

зараз по темам в молодшій групі два тижня "У бабусі на подвір'ї" (свійські тварини та птахи). викладаю підсумкове заняття. може комусь пригодиться.
	Хід заняття.
Діти під музику заходять в зал.
Музичне вітання.
Музичний керівник. Діти, подивіться, хтось у моїй залі грався! Хтось ниточки розмотав… а ось і клубочок. Цікаво хто ним грався?
Чути нявкання кота.
М.к. Це хто?
Діти. Котик.
М.к. А пошукайте його. Де він заховався?
Діти знаходять іграшкового котика.
М.к. А який наш котик? (пухнастий, гладенький, м’якенький, гарненький тощо) Але чому воно тут з’явилося? Може заблукало, поки гралося з клубочком? 
Телефонний дзвінок.
М.к. Дітки, вибачте мене, я відповім на дзвінок. Може це щось термінове! Ало. Бабуся? Так ми знайшли вашого котика. Добре, зараз я спитаю діток, чи допоможуть вони нам. Дітки, треба котику допомогти до бабусі дістатися. Вона його ще звечора шукає. Допоможемо?
Усі дружно посміхаємося, у мандрівку відправляємося. 
А на чому можна подорожувати?
Відповіді дітей.
М.к. молодці, як багато ви знаєте! Пропоную поїхати на машині. Згодні?
«Їдуть на машині»
Вихователь. Ось ми і приїхали. А бабусі не видно, мабуть десь забарилася або шукає ще котика. Ось, котику, твій будиночок, а хто це тебе зустрічає?
Слухання. «Цуценя»
Бачите, сталося диво. Котик так зрадів, що навіть пісеньку нам проспівав. Дякуємо тобі, іди, грайся з песиком та дивись, більше з дому не втікай.
 А що ж тут за загорожею? Якісь будиночки… дізнаємося хто в них живе.
Д/гра «Хто в будиночку живе»
Хід гри: музичний керівник ставить запис голосу тварини, діти вгадують та називають тварину, а вихователь дістає відповідну іграшку тваринку. (баран, свиня, коза, кінь, корова, , вівця, осел) 
М.к. Як багато у бабусі тваринок живе! І у кожної тваринки своя пісенька. Спробуємо їх пісеньку поспівати?
Пісенька:
	У бабусі на подвір’ї все співа, все співа.
	Ось (ім’я дитини) проспіває як (назва тварини) співа.
М.к. А ще в нашої бабусі є багато різних пташок. Якщо ви мені допоможете, то я розкажу вам цікаву історію про них.
На столику приготовлені маски птахів та музичні інструменти.
Озвучка ДМІ (У кожного птаха свій, у курчаток - дзвіночки) 
Наша курочка-несушка висиділа курчаток
Ох і зрадів півник-тато.
Вивели вони діток у двір з іншими познайомитись і привітатись.
Першим зустріли гусака		дудочка
Курочка привіталась			маракас
Півник привітався			трикутник
Курчата привітались			дзвоники
Гусак теж привітався
Другим зустріли індика			барабан
Курочка привіталась
Півник привітався
Курчата привітались
Індик привітався.
Третю стріли тітку качку		музичний молоточок
Курочка привіталась
Півник привітався
Курчата привітались
І качка привіталась.
Знайомству всі вони зраділи
І всі разом загомоніли.
Гомоніли, грали, грали
Потім всі відпочивали.
М.к. Дякую вам за допомогу. Доки бабусю чекаємо може веселий таночок затанцюємо, щоб не сумувати?
Танок «1-2, поспішай» 
 Виходить бабуся. Хто це в мене так веселиться? Добрий день, малята. Ви привезли мого мурчика? Дякую вам. А я для дівчат віночки сплела. Подивіться, гарні?
М.к. Дякуємо, бабусю, дуже гарні. А ми знаємо гру «Чий вінок найкращий»
Народна гра «Чий віночок найкращий»
Діти розподілені на дві групи. Кожна група стає в коло. На слова або пісню вихователя:
Візьмемося за руки,
Підемо на луки,
Там сплетемо віночок,
Станемо в таночок.
Діти беруться за руки і йдуть по колу ліворуч. На останні рядки зупиняються, піднімають руки догори. Вихователь в цей час проказує:
Чий найкращий вінок,
Той піде у танок.
Діти швидко опускають руки на плечі своїм сусідам. Вихователь відзначає, в якому колі діти швидко поклали руки на плечі і дотримують форми кола. Діти з відзначеного кола танцюють, а решта дітей плескає в долоні.
Бабуся. Які ж ви молодці. Мій пес сірко поприносив мені багато паличок(саморобні клавеси). Я їх прикрасила та й хочу вам подарувати. З ними так весело віршики вивчати.
М.к. Дякуємо, чудовий дарунок. А ми одразу ж спробуємо.
		Мурлико муркоче – морозива хоче.
		Мурлико, маленький, замерзнеш, дурненький.
Бабуся. Який смішний віршик! Я своєму котику буду розказувати.
Вихователь. Як у вас хороше, але вже час повертатися додому.
Музичне прощання.

----------

diak (14.11.2018), Irinnka (24.11.2018), lolu66 (13.03.2020), Maria-- (19.01.2020), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), nastiabar (04.09.2020), Natuly (26.02.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Борковская Н (13.11.2018), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (13.11.2018), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), Оленка ххх (21.11.2018), Пономарёва Александра (13.11.2018), треба (27.02.2021)

----------


## наталуся

Музичне заняття    "Музика і конструктор LEGO"
Музика і конструктор LEGO.
Конспект музично - ігрового заняття для дітей  з використанням ЕОР (електронно-освітніх ресурсів).
Мета: формування уявлень дітей про добро і зло, за допомогою музично -
ігрової діяльності.
Завдання:
- продовжувати знайомити дітей з творами про добро і зло;
- показати дітям красу добрих людей і не красу злих;
-формувати музичні і творчі здібності дітей з урахуванням можливостей
кожної дитини за допомогою музичної діяльності і конструктора Лего;
-Хіба уяви і мислення дітей.
Устаткування:
• Записи пісні «В Світі багато казок» і музики «Чаклун» Г. Свиридова.
• Деталі конструктора Лєго: об'ємні і площинні.
• Жовті атласні стрічки за кількістю дітей.
• Свистульки.
• Проектор, екран, ноутбук. 
Види дитячої діяльності: ігрова, музична, конструювання, комунікативна.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1St4...ew?usp=sharing

«Використання конструктора LEGO
в музично-дидактичних іграх »
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dLq...ew?usp=sharing

----------

#Ленуся (06.03.2019), Danon (31.08.2020), diak (31.01.2019), diez73 (22.03.2019), Dzvino4ok3 (03.11.2019), fotinia s (30.08.2019), Ivash (11.02.2021), keliot (03.02.2019), LiliyaOdiss (27.03.2020), liybliana (13.03.2020), lolu66 (31.01.2019), Maria-- (31.01.2019), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Nadka (29.01.2020), nastiabar (04.09.2020), Natuly (26.02.2019), Note (31.01.2019), Notka Fa (31.01.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Sолнце (28.05.2020), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), USER_127027 (11.03.2020), Yuliia (06.02.2020), Валя Муза (02.02.2019), гномик (31.01.2019), ЕВ (19.11.2020), илатан (10.09.2019), Инесса Анатольевна (07.01.2021), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Ирма 77 (15.02.2019), катя 98 (31.01.2019), мира (01.02.2019), Ната_ли (31.01.2019), Наташа5374 (17.11.2019), Оlga@ (31.01.2019), Олег Лекарь (31.01.2019), Оленка ххх (31.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (15.03.2020), Яна-78 (10.01.2020)

----------


## Валерия207

Сьогодні проводила інтерактивне сучасне музичне заняття з середньою групою кидаю Вам конспект 

Конспект музичного заняття
за темою «Весна іде красу несе»
МЕТА :
	виховувати інтерес до музичних занять, пробуджувати творчість та креативність; викликати у дітей позитивні емоції при прослуховуванні музичних творів та при виконанні музично – ритмічних рухів;
	сприяти розвиткові творчих здібностей дітей за допомогою  використання музично – дидактичних ігор та при музикуванні на дитячих нестандартних музичних інструментах; виявити рівень знань дітей щодо класичних рухів танцю «полечки»;
	розвивати ритмічні навички дітей за допомогою ритмопластичного виховання за Карлом Орфом;

МАТЕРІАЛИ ТА ОБЛАДНАННЯ : малюнок лісової галявини та лісових звірів (ведмідь, зайчик, лисичка, сонечко), стаканчики, магнітна дошка, музичні інструменти,  фортепіано, магнітофон.
МЕТОДИ ТА ПРИЙОМИ : «сюрпризний момент»- прихід Весни; метод ритмопластичного виховання Золтая Кодая.      

ХІД ЗАНЯТТЯ

Під веселу музику діти заходять до зали.
Музичний керівник: Добрий день мої малята любі хлопчики й дівчатка, і дуже рада вітати Вас у музичній студії на музичному занятті. Давайте з Вами привітаємося.
Музичне вітання. 
Добрий день скажи мені
Добрий день скажу тобі
Усміхнуся сонечку
Високо в горі.
Музичний керівник: Діти а яка зараз пора року? (Зима) Так. Вірно Зима а нам вже так хочеться тепленького сонечка ніжного вітру та запашних квітів, нам вже хочеться щоб настала Весна. Так? І сьогодні я пропоную Вам здійснити подорож до Весни можливо Вона прийде сьогодні до нас у гості. Ви готові? Тож сідаймо у потяг та вирушаймо на зустріч весни.
Діти сідають у «потяг».
Музичний керівник: Ой подивіться діти куди ми потрапили? Так, вірно це лісова галявина. Але бачите вона засумувала у неї нема друзів. А давайте спробуємо їх відшукати але не просто так, а за допомогою музики. Спробуємо? Я граю музичний твір, а ви відгадайте хто прийшов у гості до галявинки.
Слухання музики.
Музичний матеріал: А.Філіпенко «Ведмедик» «Зайчик» українська народна пісня «Я лисичка я сестричка» та «Вийди,вийди сонечко».
Музичний керівник: Молодці малята ви допомогли відшукати лісових друзів для нашої галявинки. Ну що ж вирушаймо далі. Сідаємо у потяг.
Музичний керівник: Подивіться діти куди ми потрапили з Вами. Що ми бачимо діти? Так, вірно це стаканчики, але вони незвичайні вони музичні, за допомогою них можна зробити музику. Спробуємо? 


Ритмопластика Золтана Кодая. Музикування на стаканчиках.
Музичний матеріал: фонограма української народної пісні «Грицю, Грицю до роботи»
Музичний керівник. Ой діти а хтось стукає. Давайте подивимось хто сьогодні прийшов до нас у гості? Подивіться малята до нас завітав незнайомий хлопчик давайте познайомимося з ним. Хлопчику як тебе звуть?Він каже його звати Андрійко. Андрійко а чого ти такий сумний у нас дітки веселі а тобі чого сумно? Діти, а Андрійко каже що його дівчинка запросила на танці але він не вміє зовсім танцювати. Малята давайте допоможемо йому, навчимо нашого нового знайомого танцювати, до речі ми знаємо один веселий танок полечка давайте з ним всі разом затанцюємо.
Музично – ритмічні рухи. Виконування танцю Полька.
Музичний матеріал: музична фонограма полька А.Філіпенко
Музичний керівник: Молодці діти дякую Вам що навчили нашого нового знайомого Андрійка танцювати. Андрійко а ти залишайся на нашому музичному занятті може малята ще чомусь цікавому тебе навчать.
Діти сідайте будь – ласка на стільчики. Колись дуже-дуже давно люди довго чекали весни вже закінчилася зима а весняне сонечко ще й не думало припікати, тоді люди придумали закликати весну танцями, хороводами, іграми, співами і ось такі співи називали веснянками. Вважалося, що весна почує про себе пісеньку і прийде на Україну на рідний край. Діти а давайте і ми закличемо весноньку може вона прийде до нас сьогодні у гості, але спершу щоб правильно співати треба зробити розпівку. Стали рівненько, вирівняли спинки, зробили правильну співацьку поставу.
Розпівки на склади «ма – мо - му», «льо-льо-льо»




Музичний керівник: Молодці. Тепер ми готові до співу. 
Співи.
Музичний матеріал: українська народна веснянка «Ой минула вже зима»
Під музику заходить Весна.
Я –красуня Весна
Добра, мила, запашна
Рада зустрічі із вами
Із моїми малюками
Музичний керівник. Дякую Веснонька що завітала до нас.
Весна. Я почула пісеньку про мене і вирішила завітати до Вас у гості.
Я принесла Вам подарунок не звичайний.
Музичний керівник. Діти, а як Ви гадаєте природа має музике? Спів пташок музика? Шум бурхливого моря музика? Зозуля кукує у лісі це музика? Так, вірно діти все що нас оточує це і є музика. І сьогодні нам Весна зробила величезний подарунок, вона принесла нам свою музику Музику весни.  Тож давайте спробуємо заграти цю музику і зробимо музичний подарунок всім присутнім у цій залі.
Шумовий оркестр 
Музичний репертуар: «Весняна феєрія» Д.Шостакович
Музичний керівник. Дякую тобі веснонько за такий музичний подарунок, ти зробила справжнє весняне свято для наших малюків.
Ми будемо ще чекати зустрічів з тобою. Допобачення.
Музичний керівник. Ну що ж діти на цьому наше музичне заняття закінчилося. Скажіть будь – ласка Вам сподобалася наша подорож до весняного лісу? А що ми сьогодні робили з Вами на музичному занятті? А яка гостя завітала сьогодні на наше заняття?  
Діти ви сьогодні всі молодці і на згадку про сьогоднішнє музичне заняття я дарую Вам такі чарівні браслетики які Вам будуть нагадувати про сьогоднішній день.

----------

Babsy (13.03.2020), lolu66 (13.03.2020), Maria-- (19.01.2020), mria67mria67 (27.11.2019), Natuly (26.02.2019), Nezabudka157 (17.07.2019), nyusha0365 (09.03.2019), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Stashynj (20.01.2020), Tasya835 (15.02.2022), ИннаНичога (10.03.2020), Ирма 77 (15.02.2019), катя 98 (17.03.2020), Лесюнька (20.03.2019), натела (17.03.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Може комусь знадобиться заняття.

Конспект заняття 2
Тема: Звуки природи. Птахи.
Мета: Усунення невротичних переживань та розвиток музичних здібностей дітей дошкільного віку. 
Програмовий зміст: Створювати умови для сублімації негативних переживань соціально-прийнятним шляхом; підіймати настрій дітей та проводити образне перевтілення; здійснювати нормалізацію дихання; розвивати вміння концентрувати слухову увагу та реакцію дітей; поглиблювати співацькі навички та обізнаність у сфері українського музичного фольклору; ознайомлювати з вмінням музикувати на окаринах та фортепіано; формувати у дітей відчуття власної індивідуальності та неповторності. І саме головне – викликати задоволення та радість від процесу всього заняття. 
Методичне забезпечення: дзвіночок, скакалка, великий паперовий ватман, різнокольорові олівці. 
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіо записи.

Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1. Музичне привітання мовою птахів: «Добрий день, горобчики! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Цвірінь! Добрий день, воронята! Кар! Кар! Кар! (голуб’ята, зозулята тощо). Добрий день, малята! До-брий день! Добрий день, Ірино Ана-толії-вно!». 
2. Слухання та прислухання. Спів пташок (звучить аудіозапис співу пташок). Концентруємо увагу на мові птахів. Намагаємося виокремити спів різних птахів і відтворити його голосом. 
3. Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок птахів (звучить «Тарантела» із балету «Анюта» В. Гавриліна). Діти, уявляючи себе якоюсь пташкою, танцюють імпровізований танок (на початку питаємо кожну дитину, якою вона буде пташкою).
4. Дихальна гімнастика. Набираємо у животик повітрячко через носик й імітуємо мову каченят у гамоподібному русі вгору, а потім вниз.
5. Тонування (відтворення) звуків мови маленьких і великих, добрих і злих птахів (зозулі, ворони, горобчика, гусочки, качечки тощо). 
6. Спів та інсценізація пісень «Вийди, вийди, сонечко», «Ой на горі жито», «Іди, іди, дощику», «Колобок», «Я коза ярая», «Равлику-Павлику», «Печу, печу хлібчик», «Як діждемося літа», «Я лисичка, я сестричка», «Два півники», «Зайчику, зайчику».
7. Музичні ігри. Горобчики і котики. Розділяємо залу скакалкою на дві частини. В одній стороні, «на дереві», живуть горобчики, на другому боці, «у дворі», мешкають котики, які причаїлися і вдають, що сплять. Звучить музика горобчиків (веселі, форшлагні мотиви у самому верхньому регістрі фортепіано), які вільно стрибають по всій залі. Але коли з’являється музика котиків (погрозливі інтонації в середньому регістрі фортепіано), горобчикам треба швидко перестрибнути на свою територію. Хто не встиг – може потрапити у лапи котика (дитина виходить з гри). Згодом діти міняються ролями. 
8. Пальчикова гімнастика. Кажемо дітям, що наші пальчики перетворилися на пташечок. На початку вказівні пташечки-пальчики захотіли «погуляти-політати» (імітуємо рухи крил), потім мізинчики, великі пальчики. В кінці пальчики-пташечки захотіли політати по двоє: вказівний та середній, мізинчик та безіменний, великий та мізинчик тощо. 
9. Музикування. Музикування на «зозульках» (окаринах) у формі діалогу. Викликаємо до себе по 2-3 дитини, які між собою, по черзі «розмовляють». Одна «окарина» запитує, а інші їй відповідають. 
10. Релаксаційні вправи. Звучить медитативна композиція зі співом пташок. Діти малюють олівцями або фламайстерами на одному великому аркуші (ватмані) пташок і котиків. 
11. Закінчення заняття. Співаємо прощальну пісеньку: «До побачення, зо-зу-ля-та! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! Ку-ку! До побачення, во-ро-ня-та! Кар! Кар! Кар!.. До побачення, малята! До-по-ба-че-ння!». 
Дзвонить дзвіночок - сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

----------

Babsy (13.03.2020), lolu66 (13.03.2020), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), катя 98 (17.03.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Заняття з циклу музикотерапія:
Конспект заняття 1
*Тема: Звукова мова тіла.*
Мета: Нормалізація психоемоційної сфери та розвиток музичних здібностей дітей старшого дошкільного віку. 
Програмовий зміст: Ознайомлювати з ритуалом початку та закінчення заняття; встановлювати довірливі та доброзичливі стосунки між дітьми й педагогом-музикантом; підіймати настрій та енергетичний тонус дітей; розвивати почуття ритму, рухову координацію тіла, відповідне реагування на музику, співацькі навички, дрібну моторику, уміння елементарного музикування, образну сферу та естетичний смак; формувати навички слухового самопізнання та первинні навички глибокого й оздоровчого дихання; занурювати у вібрації українського музичного фольклору; викликати емоційний сплеск; проводити гармонізацію роботу обох півкуль головного мозку; створювати умови для вивільнення завуальованих емоцій дитини; здійснювати нормалізацію емоційно-психологічного стану дітей. І саме головне – викликати  радість у дітей протягом усього заняття. 
Методичне забезпечення: Саморобні маракаси: пляшечки або коробочки з різним зерновим наповненням (рис, гречка, пшоно тощо). 
Технічні засоби: фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіо записи музичних творів. 

Хід заняття
1. Звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція (Fiesta Mediterranean «Rondo Veneziano»). Діти заходять до зали й сідають на стільці розставлені колом. Педагог дзвонить у «чарівний» дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття (процес відкриття музикотерапевтичного процесу). Знайомство (вихід на особистісний контакт). Педагог, тримаючи у руках м’яку іграшку у формі сердечка, вітається та називає своє ім’я (дуже лагідною та ніжною інтонацією). Далі, передаючи сердечко по колу, просить кожну дитину назвати (або проспівати) своє ім’я. А вся група має повторити його хором (бажано з тією ж самою інтонацією). 
2.1. Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Танок з відбиванням ритму (звучить ритмічно-рухлива композиція «La Bastringue», французький танок). Діти стають у коло й беруться за руки. Починаємо рухатися по колу в правий бік, поступово набираючи швидкість. Зупиняємося й відбиваємо ритм, спочатку плескаючи в долоні, потім підстрибуючи й на останок плескаючи себе по стегнах. Знову беремося за руки й починаємо рух по колу в зворотному напрямку із проведенням тих самих ритмічних вправ. 
2.2. Дихальна гімнастика: «Кулька». Нормалізуємо дихання, надуваючи уявну кульку (вдихаємо швидко і глибоко через ніс, а видихаємо повільно ротом) і випускаючи її в повітря. 
3. Слухання та прислухання. Чутливі вушка. Пропонуємо дітям показати, де знаходяться вушка. Масажуємо їх. Закриваємо, потім відкриваємо вушка. Концентруємо увагу дітей на звуках, що лунають із вулиці, і тих, що чути в нашому приміщенні. Слухаємо власне дихання. Хвалимо наші вушка, які можуть стільки чути. 
4. Спів та інсценізація пісень. Звучить аудіо-запис пісень «Вийди, вийди, сонечко», «Ой на горі жито», «Іди, іди, дощику», «Колобок», «Я коза ярая», «Равлику-Павлику», «Печу, печу хлібчик» з диску «Вийди, вийди, сонечко: українські народні пісні співають діти». Співаємо пісні з ритмічно-руховим відображенням (фантазія та уява педагога) їх змісту.
5. Музичні ігри. Малята і ведмедики (музичний супровід виконується на фортепіано). Пояснюємо дітям, що коли звучить «музика малят», вони весело танцюють і бавляться, а коли звучить «музика ведмедиків», діти  перетворюються на ведмедиків, ходять і  шукають собі «здобич».
6. Пальчикова гімнастика. Інсценізація казки: «Вирішили Вказівні пальчики піти погуляти до лісу. Йдуть собі, йдуть (пальчики «ходять» по ніжкам дітей. Коли раптом (ой-ой-ой!) злякались вони чогось. Тоді Великі пальчики вирішили вдвох піти до лісу… Але і вони злякались. Далі Вказівні  та Середні пальчики йдуть на прогулянку разом, але з ними трапляється та ж сама історія. Згодом всі пальчики вирішили разом піти у ліс, зловити свій Страх і  прогнати його. 
7. Музикування. Почергова гра на саморобному маракасі (пляшечка або коробочка з рисом, обгорнута фольгою) під музичний супровід спокійної та мелодичної композиції «Le muse Rondo Veneziano». На початку самі музикуємо на маракасі, а потім надаємо можливість кожній дитині пограти на цьому інструменті. Далі  ділимо групу дітей на дві підгрупи  і починаємо  «оркестрове» музикування на маракасах, поєднуючи гру з ритмічно-танцювальними імпровізованими рухами.  
8. Релаксаційні вправи. «Я гарний наче музика» (звучить спокійна та ніжна композиція Fiesta Mediterranean «Rondo Veneziano»). На початку зосереджуємо увагу дітей на красі музичної композиції. Згодом кажемо дітям, які гарні у них вушка, бо вони можуть чути цю музику. Починаємо гладити їх. Згодом гладимо і лобик, і носик, і щічки, і шийку, і волоссячко (голівку), вказуючи, що вони такі ж гарні, як ця музика. І взагалі, дякуючи музиці, діти стали ще кращими, розумнішими та здоровішими!
9. Закінчення заняття. Повідомляємо, що наше заняття завершується, але, щоб прийти на наступне заняття, треба заспівати пісеньку «До побачення, дітки! До побачення, Ірино Анатоліївно!» (імпровізований музичний супровід з використанням синкопованих ритмів).
На завершення наш чарівний дзвіночок сповіщає: «Заняття закінчується!».

----------

lolu66 (13.03.2020), mria67mria67 (03.10.2020), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), катя 98 (17.03.2020)

----------


## Наташа5374

Ось це заняття дуже люблять діти.
*Конспект заняття* 
*Тема: Звуки природи: дельфіни.*
*Мета:* Розвиток емоційно-почуттєвої сфери та музикальності у дітей старшого дошкільного віку. 
*Програмовий зміст:* Формувати відчуття індивідуальної значимості, як себе так і інших дітей; поглиблювати слуховий досвід дітей; створювати умови для позбавлення від негативних переживань; розвивати глибоке та уповільнене дихання, творчу уяву, навички співу та емоційного проживання пісень; здійснювати активізацію уваги та адреналінних відчуттів у процесі проведення музичної гри; поглиблювати розвиток дрібної моторики рухів пальців; ознайомлювати з різними регістрами фортепіано; викликати відчуття радості. 
*Методичне забезпечення:* Дзвіночок, «звуки вітру» у формі дельфінів, морська мушля, півлітрові пластикові пляшки до половини наповнені водою, трубочки для коктейлю, велика блакитна прозора тканина. 
*Технічні засоби:* фортепіано, музичний центр, аудіо записи, відеопроектор.

Хід заняття
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про початок заняття.
1. Музичне привітання з «дельфінчиками». Показуємо дітям «звуки вітру», говоримо, що сьогодні до нас «приплили» дельфінчики. Коротко розповідаємо, про дельфінів – які вони хороші, розумні, і завжди приходять на допомогу людям. Потім дельфінчики вітаються з кожною дитиною, називаючи її ім’я, а у відповідь  дитина сама грає на «звуках вітру» (фоном звучить «Dolphin Love» Кріс Мічел зі звуками мови дельфінів).
2. Слухання та прислухання. Пропонуємо дітям вслухатися в звуки мови дельфінів та почути, як шумить морська мушля. Потім переглядаємо з дітьми відео проект «Хлопчик та дельфіни».
3. Музично-танцювальна діяльність. Довільний танок діток і дельфінчиків (звучить «Дорога к солнцу», муз. К. Брейтбург, сл. А. Кавалерян). 
4. Дихальна гімнастика. Роздаємо дітям півлітрові пляшечки, до половини наповнені водою, зі вставленими у  них трубочками для коктейлів. Діти уявляють себе дельфінчиками і починають видувати бульбашки у пляшечку (обов’язковий глибокий вдих через ніс). Проводимо змагання «У кого з дельфінчиків найдовші бульбашки!»   
5. Спів та інсценізація пісень: «Я лисичка, я сестричка», «Два півники», «Зайчику, зайчику», «Мак».
6. Музичні ігри. Акули та дельфінчики. Розділяємо групу дітей на дві підгрупи: акули та дельфінчики. Вмикаємо концерт для труби та оркестру Й. Гайдна зі звуками дельфінів – це музика дельфінчиків, вони бавляться у водичці і плавають. Раптом починає звучати музична композиція з фільму «Пірати карибського моря» – це з’являються акули, які хочуть зловити дельфінчиків. Повторюємо так 2-3 рази. Далі діти міняються ролями. 
7. Пальчикова гімнастика. Пальчики-дельфінчики, які по черзі плавають у синьому морі. Спочатку мізинчики-дельфінчики, потім вказівні пальчики-дельфінчики і т.д.
8. Музикування. Гра на фортепіано: дельфінчики та акули. Викликаємо дітей парами – один грає тему дельфінчиків у середньому або високому регістрі, друга дитина – імітує акулу грою в нижньому регістрі. Потім діти міняються ролями.  
9. Релаксаційні вправи. Дельфінчики та синє море (звучить релаксаційна музика «Зцілення» зі звуками дельфінів). Дістаємо блакитну або з морською тематикою тканину. Діти беруться за краї тканини і, роблячи хвильки починають по черзі «пірнати» у воду (під тканину), спочатку «пірнають» усі дівчатка, потім всі хлопчики, а на завершення – всі разом. Між «пірнаннями» робимо хвильки маленькі та великі. 
10. Закінчення заняття. Дельфінчики («звуки вітру»), лагідно звертаючись до кожної дитини, прощаються із нею: «До побачення, Петрику! До побачення, Оленко!..». 
Дзвонить дзвіночок, який сповіщає про закінчення заняття.

----------

Babsy (13.03.2020), lolu66 (13.03.2020), nyusha0365 (15.06.2020), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), ИннаНичога (10.06.2021), катя 98 (17.03.2020), ЮЛилиана (15.03.2020)

----------


## moderm

Презентація "Структура логоритмічного заняття". Готувала на методоб'єднання. Дуже дякую Світлані (Катя 98). Використовувала її відео ролики з логоритмики.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ok...BN7QvTD1lFGoR3

----------

Babsy (13.03.2020), diak (12.03.2020), fotinia s (03.09.2020), jkmuif (04.01.2021), kri (13.03.2020), liybliana (13.03.2020), lolu66 (13.03.2020), nastiabar (04.09.2020), Natuly (27.04.2020), olga-inku (20.01.2021), Olia Medvedeva (29.04.2020), Stashynj (20.03.2020), tato4ka (01.12.2020), Іванка (17.03.2020), замбурская (15.03.2020), Ирма 77 (25.03.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (21.05.2020), катя 98 (17.03.2020), Марахотина (29.03.2020), мира (20.08.2020), Наташа5374 (15.03.2020), натела (17.03.2020), Оlga@ (20.05.2020), словяночка (22.05.2020), ЮЛилиана (15.03.2020)

----------


## yana291991yana

Доброго дня! Восени треба провести семінар-практикум за темою "Сучасні підходи для оновлення гри на дитячих музичних інструментах" Допоможіть з ідеями чи конспектами! Буду дуже вдячна!

----------

lolu66 (20.05.2020)

----------


## мира

> (014-015 Музичний фон.)
> Діти разом з вихователем роблять подарунок гостям, дарять його і прощаються з ними.
> 
> http://us.ua/1000930/


Доброго дня, можна ссилочку поновити? Дякую!!!

----------

Elena22 (29.08.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

> Девочки , это мой маленький вклад в этой теме... Проводила занятие на младшей группе 7 лет назад. Может быть кого-то заинтересует.


спасибо большое, очень интересный подход!!

----------


## треба

Добрий день, дівчата! Допоможіть, будь ласка, хто може. Мені дали музичний гурток (вокальний), а я не знаю, яку треба документацію і як її вести. А ще, поділіться музичними конспектами на старшу групу за січень. Хотіла поділитися тут конспектами
"У світі музики" Розробки занять для дітей 4–6 років /
А. М. Гелунова, В. В, Чиркіна.— Х. : Вид. група «Основа», 2008.—
та не знаю як  :No2:  . Адміністратор постійно пише, що забагато символів.

----------

